# Small things that make you happy!



## Megs

It's hard to stay positive at this time, but let's share small things that make us happy on a daily basis. Positivity spreads! Stay safe everyone


----------



## SWlife

A cup of hot coffee, my safe home, my son and daughter who are grown but call their mama every day, and a good book.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sitting outside with my two dogs looking up at the sky and watching the little birds
I also find that listening to music from my teenage years takes me away to happy land!


----------



## kbell

My morning coffee - adds a bit of normalcy just drink it at home VS the office now. 

My dog... No matter what she always makes me smile! My cats too but sometimes they have an attitude lol. 

Outdoor walks/runs - fresh air & sunshine are good for my health physically and mentally.


----------



## JenJBS

Beautiful spring weather.
My silly, adorable cats.


----------



## Sferics

My cat making this prrrt-noise and giving me soft headbutts...


----------



## sjunky13

My cats! lol.
Nature. It is great consistency in my life.  The air, the sun, the rain. Being able to still get some fresh air. Having some sort of gratitude daily. 
It also shows like The Nanny, 80's sitcoms and teen dramas.


----------



## LaVisioneer

I'm using the time at home to try out fashion ideas I would be too shy to wear in public. Bold and colorful makeup, shoes I couldn't wear all day because they hurt, daring clothes I can't wear to the office. 

And of course, paring them with my handbags...the ones I can't always use because they are too small or impractical but that I save and love anyway


----------



## westcoastgal

My family and coffee and a good workout.


----------



## littleblackbag

Going for a run ‍♀️ And having this view, makes me very happy!


----------



## littleblackbag

So sorry about the duplicate pics! Was posting from phone and couldn't tell what had posted already!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Good seafood from Trader Joe’s. Text messages from friends I haven’t seen in a while (everyone has more time on their hands!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are a few things that make me happy.
*My family.* Pic taken on the last day of normal life. DD is a 3rd year Med student studying Emergency Medicine / Internal Medicine. Rotations have largely been cancelled. She's volunteering at the Medical Center fitting PPE and piloting a program in which medical care providers and patients have iPads to communicate. My son flew back to Kentucky that night. I miss them so.
*My cats. *Rocket and Rosie. I will say they are getting so spoiled with attention.
*Knitting. *It's so relaxing and grounding.
*Weight lifting. *That's 120lbs on the bar. I squatted it for 20 reps. Keeping strong will hopefully keep me healthy. DH lifts too.
*Flowers.* Make it seem that everything will be OK.

I am far more fortunate than most. Sincerest prayers to all.


----------



## lightofurlife

Decorating my planner and cooking

Glad to see everyone has found activities that make them happy, this adjustment to being indoors is hard!


----------



## SouthTampa

Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.


----------



## mdcx

Coffee, chocolate, baking, deep cleaning and making our home cosy and pleasant.
Hanging laundry outside to dry and enjoying the fresh air, birds and nature in the back yard.
Simple times with the family.
Funny texts with friends.


----------



## Mrs.Z

SouthTampa said:


> Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.


I purchased roses at Wegmans last week that gave me great joy, now they are entirely sold out of flowers.


----------



## Megs

SouthTampa said:


> Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.



I did that last week at Trader Joe's. No one was by the flowers and I said to myself, this will make me feel a little bit 'normal' again.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Actual time with my husband since we are not at the office (not a small thing I guess, and sometimes TOO MUCH TIME but still, a gift)
Our dogs (spoiled rotten)
Throwing Zoom parties with friends. It's really nice to connect!
Twice a week volunteer phone calls to isolated seniors
Being available to friends and business partners to consult - being able to help feels so good and since I understand crisis communications and corporate social responsibility, I can actually do some good
Home pedicures and mini-spas with masks, etc
Consuming "junk" TV and books guilt free . I re watched the Twilight movies LOL.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Knowing my entire family is home safe and sound gives me sanity!
But, some little things-
A view from my new “office” - even though I miss my old one and all my students Thank God for Google Meet
And also my doggies and kitties (too many pics to post- it’s hard to get all the cats to pose together but I have one of the dogs) 
Sorry for my pajamas and DH’s cigars!


----------



## tinybutterfly

My dh and both my sons. My dog. 

Cocktails via Zoom on Sundays with friends and family. I am playing Animal Crossing New Horizons. Herbs to plant in pots. We are cooking at home now. That has to be good for us. Dh rebuilt our deck. Frozen pizza is making happy these days. lol. I am not comfortable ordering out, so frozen it is! 

We have movie nights on Mondays. I "attend" Mass via fb live. I text friends and family. Chocolate. Naps.

Flowers make everything so nice! That is a great idea to pick some up!

P.S. What a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Lake Effect

My nephew turns 11 today. I am a little bummed for him, no party with friends or at school. I sent him a cute card. i contacted him so I could get ideas for what he wanted I could get him for his birthday and mail it to him. It melted my heart, when kids can be so materialistic, that he basically wants a special Pokemon card, that set me back $11 on line   . I can hardly wait to get it, stick a $20 in with it and mail it to him.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My Magnolia tree blooms once a year for a week. I always take a photo of my husband and the boys in front of it.
To be honest, this year I didn’t want to take a picture because....I don’t want to remember this.
But my younger son insisted.
And I’m glad I did.

2006



2009



2013



2017 (the flowers fell off early!)



2020



PS I’m also enjoying how much my boys seem to love Monopoly marathons!


----------



## Rouge H

Amazing tree and a beautiful family.


----------



## Rouge H

I don’t know how I would get through this without my boys❤️❤️


----------



## Straight-Laced

In an email that came today from the Australian Koala Foundation - tirelessly working for koala preservation - this photo of 5 year old Alva from Germany who wanted to help koalas affected by the recent bush fires.  
She baked cakes,  took them along to her father's workplace at a University to sell and raised $220 that was sent to the AKF for koala rehab and care.  

"KUCHEN FOR KOALAS" made me smile and tear up a little too. Bless


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Food on the table...im so happy im able to cook more now that we are wfh..used to eat out a lot before..and kids eat what I cook


----------



## Rouge H

I know exactly what you mean- I’ve been enjoying being creative in the kitchen and DH is most grateful.


lvmyhappyhobby said:


> Food on the table...im so happy im able to cook more now that we are wfh..used to eat out a lot before..and kids eat what I cook


----------



## Vlad

etoupebirkin said:


> *Weight lifting. *That's 120lbs on the bar. I squatted it for 20 reps. Keeping strong will hopefully keep me healthy. DH lifts too.



Fantastic, great effort. I also recently set up this little slice of heaven in the garage, keeps me sane and happy!


----------



## JNH14

A small thing for me is having my son FaceTime with us daily so we can see our 14 month old granddaughter and interact with her.


----------



## cafecreme15

Waking up to hear the birds without having to rush to get up and out to the office, being able to have a sit down civilized breakfast in the mornings using my favorite Royal Copenhagen china, spending quality time with my fiancé, long walks in deserted spots in the park, playing silly games of badminton in the park, watching old comforting shows from childhood, FaceTiming friends and family. There really is so much to be grateful for right now - I feel this has helped to refocus me.


----------



## Rouge H

Can we see you riding the little bicycle too



Vlad said:


> Fantastic, great effort. I also recently set up this little slice of heaven in the garage, keeps me sane and happy!
> 
> View attachment 4702117


----------



## Vlad

Rouge H said:


> Can we see you riding the little bicycle too



You should see me doing wheelies on that thing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vlad said:


> Fantastic, great effort. I also recently set up this little slice of heaven in the garage, keeps me sane and happy!
> 
> View attachment 4702117


Sweet set up!!! There is nothing like a good weight training session. I have a fantastic trainer and have private, one-hour sessions twice a week. I got my husband weight lifting too. 
Our grown up kids think we're bada**.

I'd like to think that by doing serious weight training regularly, we are improving our chance of surviving the virus when we get it. DH and I are both over 60.


----------



## RT1

etoupebirkin said:


> Sweet set up!!! There is nothing like a good weight training session. I have a fantastic trainer and have private, one-hour sessions twice a week. I got my husband weight lifting too.
> Our grown up kids think we're bada**.
> 
> I'd like to think that by doing serious weight training regularly, we are improving our chance of surviving the virus when we get it. DH and I are both over 60.



Trust me, you will.  
Don't say "when you will" with this virus.    Keep positive and say "You won't get it."

I exercise with weights and do cardio 6 days per week and feel fantastic.
Your heart is a muscle that never stops and anytime you can raise your heart level, it improves your overall condition and health.


----------



## RT1

Conversations on this forum and telephone calls with dear friends that I have made here are very important to me.   
I want to make sure they are safe and care very much for them.


----------



## jaskg144

I've been focusing on making our home as cosy as possible, so I've been ordering art prints, picture frames, etc. - also been doing lots of baking. Making our home nicer has definitely taken my mind off of things.

My favourite things I ordered were these gorgeous cushions


----------



## littleblackbag

My sewing room also makes me happy! Showing a top I’ve made recently and one I’m working on.


----------



## youngster

Small things like coffee, tea, and really good guacamole, though not all at the same time.   
Hearing from my kids (one close by, one out of state) or friends always makes me happy.
Sunshine, which we don't have too much of in the PNW but are having a beautiful crisp sunny morning right now.
Taking a long walk on the trails near our house.  

TPF makes me happy too.  It's a refuge online.  I can look at pretty pictures of bags or scarves or jewelry or whatever, catch up on favorite threads, chat with longtime friends, read the blog posts, and do some bag research for when we are all set loose again. There are also parts of the forum that I have never visited so I'm going to expand my horizons and check them out over the next couple weeks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rouge H said:


> Amazing tree and a beautiful family.


Thank you! 
My wonderful friends here make me smile, too.
And hearing my older son start to write music again.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!
> My wonderful friends here make me smile, too.
> And hearing my older son start to write music again.


I hope he is recovering well  what a scary time to have any medical issues!


----------



## ditzydi

Went for a run and saw bluebonnets and they always make me happy.  Also saw the horses on the property outside my neighborhood.



Rouge H said:


> I know exactly what you mean- I’ve been enjoying being creative in the kitchen and DH is most grateful.



Me too.  It’s made me more adventurous with my cooking.  And we’ve told our kiddo that we weren’t going to get him the crappy fast food he usually eats so he is going to need to eat more of what I cook at home.  He’s already incorporated two new things into his rotation.


----------



## LemonDrop

Tonight we went for a walk and the sky was so clear. We used an app called Sky View and mapped out constellations and saw Venus.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Like so many others here.... Definitely my morning coffee! I’ve also been able to spend 10+ minutes a day on stretching and deep breathing and I just feel so peaceful and strong after. Stay safe and healthy everyone xo


----------



## hermes_lemming

virtual HH with friends.. miracle I made it this far dry.


----------



## luckylove

A meaningful conversation with my DS.


----------



## jaskg144

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4702205
> View attachment 4702206
> View attachment 4702207
> View attachment 4702208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing room also makes me happy! Showing a top I’ve made recently and one I’m working on.


I love that pink top! I have a jumper in that style and it is such a flattering look. I would love to buy from you if you ever sold your work!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Having time to work out during the day instead of late at night has been great! I follow along with the 305 dance/workout videos sometimes on YouTube Live. Helps offset the snacking I’ve been doing, lol.


----------



## littleblackbag

jasmynh1 said:


> I love that pink top! I have a jumper in that style and it is such a flattering look. I would love to buy from you if you ever sold your work!


Your comment has made my day, thank you. Unfortunately though I don't make stuff to sell, would find it far too stressful. But I appreciate your comment I really do.


----------



## luckylove

watching my DS make a video.


----------



## diane278

We have lots of lemon trees around here and they produce more than we can consume. So this is a common sight. There will be oranges joining them soon.


----------



## taho

My kids laughing. LinkedIn messages.


----------



## arnott

diane278 said:


> We have lots of lemon trees around here and they produce more than we can consume. So this is a common sight. There will be oranges joining them soon.
> View attachment 4703009



Where do you live?!


----------



## Lake Effect

Notorious Pink said:


> My Magnolia tree blooms once a year for a week. I always take a photo of my husband and the boys in front of it.
> To be honest, this year I didn’t want to take a picture because....I don’t want to remember this.
> But my younger son insisted.
> And I’m glad I did.
> 
> 2006
> View attachment 4701944
> 
> 
> 2009
> View attachment 4701945
> 
> 
> 2013
> View attachment 4701946
> 
> 
> 2017 (the flowers fell off early!)
> View attachment 4701947
> 
> 
> 2020
> View attachment 4701948
> 
> 
> PS I’m also enjoying how much my boys seem to love Monopoly marathons!


What a nice looking bunch. Is it me or in the last pic, does your husband look perplexed, as in, are they really taller than me now??


----------



## Lake Effect

Vlad said:


> Fantastic, great effort. I also recently set up this little slice of heaven in the garage, keeps me sane and happy!
> 
> View attachment 4702117


All I can see is a small snack bag . Don’t judge.


----------



## Vlad

Lake Effect said:


> All I can see is a small snack bag . Don’t judge.



Seeing as it's a chalk bag, I don't recommend snacking on it.


----------



## diane278

arnott said:


> Where do you live?!


Central California


----------



## Lake Effect

Vlad said:


> Seeing as it's a chalk bag, I don't recommend snacking on it.


When you’re a hammer, everything’s a nail 
Nice set up! I actually came down with bronchitis the first week of March, yes, brilliant timing for a respiratory infection. But was never so happy to be told it was only acute bronchitis. Finally feel like I have the energy to go out and walk briskly for 30 to 40 minutes.


----------



## limom

A sunny day like today.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bing watching Korean detective dramas.


----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> When you’re a hammer, everything’s a nail
> Nice set up! I actually came down with bronchitis the first week of March, yes, brilliant timing for a respiratory infection. But was never so happy to be told it was only acute bronchitis. Finally feel like I have the energy to go out and walk briskly for 30 to 40 minutes.



Glad you're recovering!


----------



## amandacasey

I like this thread! I’d have to say something small that makes me happy is hearing my cats pounce around, hurling down the stairs and all the thumping and playing noises I’m hearing coming from various rooms in the house as they run around. I even heard a mild hiss and it made me smile lol, sisters


----------



## bolsathemosta

I'm finding that trolling the Facebook marketplace for people selling fakes with the titles AUTHENTIC! are really fun to mess with when you run out of things to do. I'm going on 30 minutes asking annoying ridiculous questions from a lady selling an AUTHENTIC! Gucci charm tote and taking best offers...I'm currently flush with cash and looking to impress.


----------



## Clearblueskies

My veg seedlings


----------



## bolsathemosta

amandacasey said:


> I like this thread! I’d have to say something small that makes me happy is hearing my cats pounce around, hurling down the stairs and all the thumping and playing noises I’m hearing coming from various rooms in the house as they run around. I even heard a mild hiss and it made me smile lol, sisters


I used to love it when my two cats would end up in our big ole bath tub banging around...until they broke my favorite glass candle in it. I had fun adding about a foot of water and waiting for chaos to ensue.


----------



## JenJBS

bolsathemosta said:


> I used to love it when my two cats would end up in our big ole bath tub banging around...until they broke my favorite glass candle in it. I had fun adding about a foot of water and waiting for chaos to ensue.



You had fun planning to terrify your cats???  You knew they played there, so why not just move the candle somewhere safe?


----------



## arnott

diane278 said:


> Central California



Do you have Lime trees too?


----------



## bolsathemosta

JenJBS said:


> You had fun planning to terrify your cats???  You knew they played there, so why not just move the candle somewhere safe?


Hardley terrified and it kept them from playing in the tub at 3am...also I have 7-10 dogs at any given time because I am a volunteer foster and animal rescuer. when big fat kitties start tearing it up at 3am the amount of barking that goes with it is unbearable...especially when your husband gets up at 5am.
seemed like the easiest, and funniest way to fix the problem...besides sometimes cats can be A**holes


----------



## southernbelle43

Notorious Pink said:


> My Magnolia tree blooms once a year for a week. I always take a photo of my husband and the boys in front of it.
> To be honest, this year I didn’t want to take a picture because....I don’t want to remember this.
> But my younger son insisted.
> And I’m glad I did.
> 
> 2006
> View attachment 4701944
> 
> 
> 2009
> View attachment 4701945
> 
> 
> 2013
> View attachment 4701946
> 
> 
> 2017 (the flowers fell off early!)
> View attachment 4701947
> 
> 
> 2020
> View attachment 4701948
> 
> 
> PS I’m also enjoying how much my boys seem to love Monopoly marathons!


These are priceless. I love seeing how they grew and changed over the years. Three very handsome men!!


----------



## southernbelle43

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4702205
> View attachment 4702206
> View attachment 4702207
> View attachment 4702208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing room also makes me happy! Showing a top I’ve made recently and one I’m working on.


i admire anyone who has the patience to sew. My mom made incredibly beautiful clothes for me.  I took sewing classes and learned that If I cannot sew it and wear it the same day.... forget it. So I stick to hobbies that bring instant child like gratification.


----------



## littleblackbag

southernbelle43 said:


> i admire anyone who has the patience to sew. My mom made incredibly beautiful clothes for me.  I took sewing classes and learned that If I cannot sew it and wear it the same day.... forget it. So I stick to hobbies that bring instant child like gratification.


I'm a bit like you, I do like a quick project. Most of my garments take about 3 days to make. Thats with doing 2 to 3 hours a day. Unfortunately day time chores take up the rest of the time. If I could sew and make for 8 hours a day uninterrupted then who knows how much I'd get done. 
Thank you for your comment though. I do so love sewing and making my own clothes and sometimes bags!


----------



## diane278

On my walk today.....no people, but they leave their mark: free pink grapefruits. 



and some beauty....even if it’s sideways!


----------



## trigirl

Working in my yard and knowing that in a few weeks my roses will be bloom and I seriously can’t wait.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> We have lots of lemon trees around here and they produce more than we can consume. So this is a common sight. There will be oranges joining them soon.
> View attachment 4703009


Darn I get jealous every time you post this.  They look so yummy and I love citrus fruits.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn I get jealous every time you post this.  They look so yummy and I love citrus fruits.


Oranges aren’t too far away......


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Oranges aren’t too far away......


----------



## muchstuff

Gifting bags to my DDs. One of my girls has always loved my Chanel on the road hobo while the other loves the small Longchamp Le Cuir she got for Christmas so she gets my new brandy medium. Life is short, it's a good time to share.


----------



## tenKrat

Switched to this bedspread for spring/summer. Makes me think of Hawai’i, Easter, new beginnings.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My rescue dog snoring loudly in my lap!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Spring bulbs and a sunny day


----------



## amandacasey

JenJBS said:


> You had fun planning to terrify your cats???  You knew they played there, so why not just move the candle somewhere safe?


Oh come on. Your strong wording is very assumptive. You can’t just move everything from its location bc you’re afraid your cat may tamper with it. Lol they run the house but we gotta have some control too! She meant this post light heartedly. I’m a super animal lover and there was nothing wrong with her post. Sometimes you gotta play with your cats, or try to deter them from certain areas.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Gifting bags to my DDs. One of my girls has always loved my Chanel on the road hobo while the other loves the small Longchamp Le Cuir she got for Christmas so she gets my new brandy medium. Life is short, it's a good time to share.


 Great mom!


----------



## Nibb

Three little dogs cuddled up sleeping with me.


----------



## JenJBS

amandacasey said:


> Oh come on. Your strong wording is very assumptive. You can’t just move everything from its location bc you’re afraid your cat may tamper with it. Lol they run the house but we gotta have some control too! She meant this post light heartedly. I’m a super animal lover and there was nothing wrong with her post. Sometimes you gotta play with your cats, or try to deter them from certain areas.



Yes, deterring them from some areas is needed. But the poster mentioned 'almost a foot' of water. A couple inches would generally work for deterrence. And needing to deter them and having fun anticipating it seem different to me. 

Most cats are terrified of water - which is why it would deter then. And almost a foot of it in a previously 'safe' place... Terrifying. I have cats myself and store easily breakable things safely away from their reach.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and I simply gave mine, same as you gave yours. Their different, and that is fine.


----------



## amandacasey

JenJBS said:


> Yes, deterring them from some areas is needed. But the poster mentioned 'almost a foot' of water. A couple inches would generally work for deterrence. And needing to deter them and having fun anticipating it seem different to me.
> 
> Most cats are terrified of water - which is why it would deter then. And almost a foot of it in a previously 'safe' place... Terrifying. I have cats myself and store easily breakable things safely away from their reach.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and I simply gave mine, same as you gave yours. Their different, and that is fine.


Sigh. I doubt she actually measured it. I wouldn’t take her post so literally but alrighty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Notorious Pink said:


> My Magnolia tree blooms once a year for a week. I always take a photo of my husband and the boys in front of it.
> To be honest, this year I didn’t want to take a picture because....I don’t want to remember this.
> But my younger son insisted.
> And I’m glad I did.
> 
> 2006
> View attachment 4701944
> 
> 
> 2009
> View attachment 4701945
> 
> 
> 2013
> View attachment 4701946
> 
> 
> 2017 (the flowers fell off early!)
> View attachment 4701947
> 
> 
> 2020
> View attachment 4701948
> 
> 
> PS I’m also enjoying how much my boys seem to love Monopoly marathons!


Love these pictures! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Great mom!


Thanks, the Chanel was a tough one to part with .


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD2's cake. Very short lived but loved every bite.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, the Chanel was a tough one to part with .


If it’s something you love it’s something they will cherish. Well done


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> If it’s something you love it’s something they will cherish. Well done


She's a little shocked and reluctant to take it but I'm going to drive by tomorrow or the day after and fling it out the window at her .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> She's a little shocked and reluctant to take it but I'm going to drive by tomorrow or the day after and fling it out the window at her .


The stress of caring for it.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2's cake. Very short lived but loved every bite.



Looks delicious!  Beautifully done! Now I have to go find me some chocolate...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The stress of caring for it.


I will admit she's not the best at looking after stuff...


----------



## southernbelle43

I love the humor that is coming out of all of this.  Laughter is the best healer.

As someone posted on Facebook, now gas is $1.39 and I am getting three weeks to the gallon.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I will admit she's not the best at looking after stuff...


Neither is mine, but I give them to her anyway and she is thrilled which makes me happy.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I will admit she's not the best at looking after stuff...





southernbelle43 said:


> Neither is mine, but I give them to her anyway and she is thrilled which makes me happy.



I look at my old gateway LV bags from my early 20s and I hang my head in shame, Those poor bags! I managed to hang onto one of the sad relics. Here’s a 1981 LV French company 30 speedy that obviously was abused by a 20 something, I can’t part with it. I think caring for bags is learned as we get older. Hopefully @muchstuff Chanel won’t suffer the same fate.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I look at my old gateway LV bags from my early 20s and I hang my head in shame, Those poor bags! I managed to hang onto one of the sad relics. Here’s a 1981 LV French company 30 speedy that obviously was abused by a 20 something, I can’t part with it. I think caring for bags is learned as we get older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704271


Good grief. I am impressed that you still have it!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Good grief. I am impressed that you still have it!


Right, should have gone straight to donation. I just gave my Chantilly bag that was in worse shape to my friends daughter, she put an inexpensive guitar strap on it and her artist friend did some doodles over the rough spots, she carries it everyday and loves it. I love that she got creative about it’s renewal.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Neither is mine, but I give them to her anyway and she is thrilled which makes me happy.


Yes once it's hers it's hers...(breathe...just breathe...)


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I look at my old gateway LV bags from my early 20s and I hang my head in shame, Those poor bags! I managed to hang onto one of the sad relics. Here’s a 1981 LV French company 30 speedy that obviously was abused by a 20 something, I can’t part with it. I think caring for bags is learned as we get older. Hopefully @muchstuff Chanel won’t suffer the same fate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704271


 You know, the flip side of that is that a bag sits, unused, in the closet. I'd rather she used the hell out of it.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> You know, the flip side of that is that a bag sits, unused, in the closet. I'd rather she used the hell out of it.


Me too, hope she has tons of fun with it.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Me too, hope she has tons of fun with it.


Thanks, me too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Seeing my two younger Cavaliers racing around in the back yard, and then seeing the pure joy when they realize I'm waiting at the door for them.  My old girl can't keep up, but she more than makes up for it when she snuggles in my arms, and we're both completely content and at peace.


----------



## etk123

The goldfinches are turning yellow.


----------



## Chagall

Playing countless games of fetch in my back yard with my beautiful German Shepherd. His joy is infectious and makes me so happy.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> She's a little shocked and reluctant to take it but I'm going to drive by tomorrow or the day after and fling it out the window at her .



I can just imagine in my mind you actually doing that...LOLOL!    
I'm laughing so hard just thinking about this....Thank You!


----------



## MahaM

Little Things that make me happy:
- FaceTiming with my Mom and sisters 
- Teasing my husband
- Watching the birds happily flying 
- Observe my plants growing 
- Reading your Posts in this Forum


----------



## bolsathemosta

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2's cake. Very short lived but loved every bite.


that picis making my mouth water


----------



## Luna

Sooooo, this whole situation has really messed with mentally - and I'm not saying that it hasn't affected anyone else worse or better than me.  I'm a handbag and accessories designer... my entire team got furloughed aside from a desiger that has been with me for a few years.  I am dealing with quite a bit of survivors guilt.... but!!!  the show must go on, I have to keep the company I work for afloat so that my team will have something to come back to!!!   So, here.... Small things that make me happy are well.. my one designer left - I "slack" with him every day.    And maybe curling my hair just to make my hair feel a little less boring than normal - LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

Reaching out to friends who are having a difficult time dealing with the COVID virus
Coming up with YOUTUBE videos that have gone viral & just some inspirational quotes
One that comes to mind by Mark Twain
"The best way to cheer yourself up is to cheer someone else up"
Bringing a plate of cookies to our doormen, police & ambulance workers in our neighborhood
Pizza went to the local hospitals with plenty of neighbors chipping in


----------



## mnl

I had a scare last week...got tested.  I’ve never been so happy to find out I was only having an asthma exacerbation!!!
Trying to stay sane by enjoying what I can away from people ( I’m immune compromised with lupus and asthma).  I’m fortunate to still have a wfh job...at least for now.  These are the simple things keeping me sane:

Hiking the empty trails in our neighborhood with DH 


snuggling with my kitty


Enjoying the sunsets from backyard


Savoring a glass of wine or champagne as often as possible


Having a TP backup plan...FU toilet paper hoarders...best $50 I’ve ever spent 


In all seriousness, stay safe TPF family!  So happy to have a community of peeps to chat with!  This is scary ****!


----------



## Kimbashop

small things:
-My dog resting her head on my lap
-Two sparrows building a nest in the birdhouse just 3 feet from my kitchen window
-Breathing in the air, which smells so fresh right now
-watching the daffodils and dogwoods bloom
-dancing with my kids


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

Spending quality time with my doggie & husband. Also grateful for the sunshine!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I can just imagine in my mind you actually doing that...LOLOL!
> I'm laughing so hard just thinking about this....Thank You!


Although my DDs received birthday gifts in January, we didn't have a family gathering for them for the first time in 25 years (my dad passed away a week before their birthday). Then C19 hit. So I made two chocolate cheesecakes today and am driving one out to each of my girls (they can help themselves from the back of my station wagon). I'm also taking the bags so will in fact be tossing the Chanel at DD (A) (they're twins and were labelled baby girl A and baby girl B when born and it's kind of stuck) since we can't get any closer than six feet.  Lots of air hugs...


----------



## limom

Walk on the beach with my dog.


----------



## Kimbashop

Chagall said:


> Playing countless games of fetch in my back yard with my beautiful German Shepherd. His joy is infectious and makes me so happy.


agree -- my dog's joy is infectious and makes me happy. She is ecstatic that we are around 24/7!


----------



## littleblackbag

I finished my top yesterday. Makes me happy!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Although my DDs received birthday gifts in January, we didn't have a family gathering for them for the first time in 25 years (my dad passed away a week before their birthday). Then C19 hit. So I made two chocolate cheesecakes today and am driving one out to each of my girls (they can help themselves from the back of my station wagon). I'm also taking the bags so will in fact be tossing the Chanel at DD (A) (they're twins and were labelled baby girl A and baby girl B when born and it's kind of stuck) since we can't get any closer than six feet.  Lots of air hugs...


That is so sweet! I'm sure they will be thrilled with their cakes and bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4705403
> View attachment 4705404
> View attachment 4705405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my top yesterday. Makes me happy!


Wow! I'm always so impressed by those who know how to sew. Your top is so pretty and adorable. I love the empire waste and peplum (?) style.


----------



## Chagall

Kimbashop said:


> agree -- my dog's joy is infectious and makes me happy. She is ecstatic that we are around 24/7!


My boy can’t believe his good fortune. Endless play times with mum.


----------



## littleblackbag

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! I'm always so impressed by those who know how to sew. Your top is so pretty and adorable. I love the empire waste and peplum (?) style.


Thank you so much. I'm self taught and have been sewing now for nearly 7 years! If only I'd known I had this talent 30 odd years ago, who knows what I'd be doing now! 
This top looks great with jeans.


----------



## jbags07

Andrea Bocelli’s music makes me happy, we have been fortunate to see him twice in concert. He will live stream a free concert on Easter Sunday for those who enjoy his music also.  It will broadcast at 7 pm Italian time, which is 1 pm EST in the US, on his youtube channel. Linked below. 



‘Bocelli said - regardless of people's faith, he hopes Sunday's concert will bring together "millions of clasped hands everywhere in the world." ‘


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Gifting bags to my DDs. One of my girls has always loved my Chanel on the road hobo while the other loves the small Longchamp Le Cuir she got for Christmas so she gets my new brandy medium. Life is short, it's a good time to share.


----------



## Lake Effect

I made meatloaf for the first time in ages. Three pounds! It’s delicious.


----------



## Quigs

Nibb said:


> I look at my old gateway LV bags from my early 20s and I hang my head in shame, Those poor bags! I managed to hang onto one of the sad relics. Here’s a 1981 LV French company 30 speedy that obviously was abused by a 20 something, I can’t part with it. I think caring for bags is learned as we get older. Hopefully @muchstuff Chanel won’t suffer the same fate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704271



I also have a LV Speedy from the French Luggage Company that I purchased at Saks in 1969!!!!


----------



## doni

This. And he really is _very small_, but he only arrived last Thursday and has brought us so much happiness already!


----------



## zinacef

Just being off from work,  being at home breathing free without our  mandatory mask and N95. Walking without mask in open air early in morning when there’s nobody out there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Seeing a "rainbow"


----------



## MrsGAM

My kids picked half a dozen daffodils for me yesterday! I have them in a tiny vase on my desk, where I’m currently working from home.


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> This. And he really is _very small_, but he only arrived last Thursday and has brought us so much happiness already!
> 
> View attachment 4705705


congratulations on your new furry family member!


----------



## tlamdang08

doni said:


> This. And he really is _very small_, but he only arrived last Thursday and has brought us so much happiness already!
> 
> View attachment 4705705


OMG, I am already in love with his. He is so adorable. Congratulation !!!


----------



## cafecreme15

I ordered some of my favorite old nostalgia candy online! Cherry mash, rocky road chocolate bars, mallo cups, blue Twizzlers, and juju coins for my fellow candy connoisseurs here.


----------



## littleblackbag

Love Of My Life said:


> Seeing a "rainbow"


I love a rainbow!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Roses ....back in stock at Wegmans!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> I made meatloaf for the first time in ages. Three pounds! It’s delicious.


Four dinners in a row. It's still delicious. I'll probably freeze the rest.


----------



## momtok

Is it horrible of me that our governor's cancellation of school for the rest of the year (announcement made today) made me happy?  I've been expecting it would be cancelled, but at the same time absolutely ***dreading*** the idea of this coming home from school.  I shouldn't be happy.  I know it's probably ethically  wrong of me.  But I admit that I'm  happy beyond words.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bolsathemosta said:


> that picis making my mouth water


Glad I could help!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> My boy can’t believe his good fortune. Endless play times with mum.


Your boy is sweet!!!!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

What makes me happy is this forum and its members.  I'm more of a lurker than a participant, but I enjoy everyone's posts, pictures, and beautiful bags. 

Bob Ross painting "happy little trees" is always so calming.  Cooking shows make me happy since they offer a wide range of ideas and inspirations for my next meal.

Birds singing outside my window while perched on a blooming branch. I hate my allergies since the flowers make me sneeze, but I appreciate the grand concert that Nature brings out during spring.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These vegan cookies my DD is making!
Healthier is better than not healthier!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Sunshine mama said:


> These vegan cookies my DD is making!
> Healthier is better than not healthier!


I'll eat them all!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Starting to see the flowers bloom...
Spring is in the air!!


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> Your boy is sweet!!!!!


Thank you so much. He is a big German Shepherd that might look a little scary but has a very sweet gentle nature. He is 8 years old and has been by my side since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Thank you so much. He is a big German Shepherd that might look a little scary but has a very sweet gentle nature. He is 8 years old and has been by my side since he was 8 weeks old.


You're so luckyyyyyy!


----------



## limom

People are putting bears in their windows for the kids.


----------



## Mrs.Z

limom said:


> People are putting bears in their windows for the kids.
> View attachment 4707528
> View attachment 4707529


Cute...we’re doing a neighborhood Zoo next week for the kids.  You put animals outside or in your windows. I’m going to hang some of our animal dog toys from my trees on swings made out of paper towel rolls and twine.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> These vegan cookies my DD is making!
> Healthier is better than not healthier!


Educate me. What makes a cookie vegan?


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Educate me. What makes a cookie vegan?


No animal products(including eggs and butter).


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> No animal products(including eggs and butter).


Aha, I forget about butter.  I admire anyone who can eat vegan!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha, I forget about butter.  I admire anyone who can eat vegan!


You and me both! I'm not vegan but one of my lovely DDs makes me try such lovely concoctions!
It was good this time.


----------



## limom

Mrs.Z said:


> Cute...we’re doing a neighborhood Zoo next week for the kids.  You put animals outside or in your windows. I’m going to hang some of our animal dog toys from my trees on swings made out of paper towel rolls and twine.


Sounds super cute
Here, the children are drawing rainbows and put them on the windows. It is adorable.
One woman wrapped a tree with rainbow colored wide rubans and she put some hanging. it looks incredible.


----------



## ColdSteel

Small things: 


Cooking. I cook most of the time for myself and Mama Steel, but since she's in an essential field and working out of the house it's even more helpful than before. 
Creativity. While I'm still working my creative job and feeling drained, I have gotten really crafty with food. I've always been resourceful but this has made me really push and experiment even more. I've been practicing some invisible mending techniques on knit clothes and woollens as well. I know it's a matter of time before I start painting and drawing again, but I've learned not to rush it.
Community. It is absolutely a difficult time but we are doing our best to support family businesses. We've gotten one order of takeout that was positively wonderful and heated to perfection. I went to this restaurant when community members organized a few cash tip nights after the owner got hurt financially by a festival. He and the employees have done a lot for the community and I am happy to order dinner again. Looking forward to our next small biz dinner night!
Finally stretching a pair of shoes. I've had them for two, almost three years. I can totally feel fantastic and stylish with my Fendi shoes on under my desk at home, no one to see the only sock on my left foot!
It's funny--I make cook a lot of the same stuff as I did before... and it somehow tastes even better than it used to. I even fried potato korroke/croquettes (made from leftover mashed potatoes) and french fries in my skillet this week. Being fry-hungry is absolutely a thing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ColdSteel said:


> Small things:
> 
> 
> Cooking. I cook most of the time for myself and Mama Steel, but since she's in an essential field and working out of the house it's even more helpful than before.
> Creativity. While I'm still working my creative job and feeling drained, I have gotten really crafty with food. I've always been resourceful but this has made me really push and experiment even more. I've been practicing some invisible mending techniques on knit clothes and woollens as well. I know it's a matter of time before I start painting and drawing again, but I've learned not to rush it.
> Community. It is absolutely a difficult time but we are doing our best to support family businesses. We've gotten one order of takeout that was positively wonderful and heated to perfection. I went to this restaurant when community members organized a few cash tip nights after the owner got hurt financially by a festival. He and the employees have done a lot for the community and I am happy to order dinner again. Looking forward to our next small biz dinner night!
> Finally stretching a pair of shoes. I've had them for two, almost three years. I can totally feel fantastic and stylish with my Fendi shoes on under my desk at home, no one to see the only sock on my left foot!
> It's funny--I make cook a lot of the same stuff as I did before... and it somehow tastes even better than it used to. I even fried potato korroke/croquettes (made from leftover mashed potatoes) and french fries in my skillet this week. Being fry-hungry is absolutely a thing.


Oh the potato croquettes sound really good!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Y'all are making me feel guilty!  Vegan cookies.....I'm impressed.  I'm an ovo/lacto vegetarian.....most of the time.  Nothing makes me cave more than a good meatloaf.  My DDIL made one last weekend and it was fantastic.  

Today, my moment of happiness came from raspberry filled donuts.  Hey, don't judge me.  These days, we have find happiness wherever we can.


----------



## RT1

Cavalier Girl said:


> Y'all are making me feel guilty!  Vegan cookies.....I'm impressed.  I'm an ovo/lacto vegetarian.....most of the time.  Nothing makes me cave more than a good meatloaf.  My DDIL made one last weekend and it was fantastic.
> 
> *Today, my moment of happiness came from raspberry filled donuts.  Hey, don't judge me.  These days, we have find happiness wherever we can.*




At this point in time, we have to find happiness where ever we can!


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> These vegan cookies my DD is making!
> Healthier is better than not healthier!


All cookies seem to make me happy, specially if they are chased with a glass of bubbly.


----------



## mdcx

A cosy clean house, organised kitchen and cooking dinner each night is actually feeling enjoyable to me right now. I think it’s due to really having time to focus on each thing not being pulled in ten directions. Watching Netflix and chocolate and coffee.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the potato croquettes sound really good!


Growing up my mother used to make these in a large iron skillet.   They were divine!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Marmalade Cake


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> People are putting bears in their windows for the kids.
> View attachment 4707528
> View attachment 4707529


Oh my gosh what a great idea! I'm gonna do this too. My neighborhood doesn't do this yet, but I'll  start this trend. I think the kids of all ages who play outside or walk are gonna have a ball!


----------



## songofthesea

The sun. Taking walks. Seeing things that I didn’t know were there before because life was so hectic...


----------



## tutu2008

1. Beautiful sunrises and sunsets 
2. Butterflies
3. Rainbows 
4. Arranging flowers in a vase 
5. Coloring


----------



## taho

Scent of the citrus blossoms in the yard


----------



## luckylove

A simple drive in the car... and recipe swapping with a dear friend who lives far away.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A  carrot cake for Easter bunny!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A  carrot cake for Easter bunny!



Looks delicious!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Looks delicious!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## ditzydi

bolsathemosta said:


> Hardley terrified and it kept them from playing in the tub at 3am...also I have 7-10 dogs at any given time because I am a volunteer foster and animal rescuer. when big fat kitties start tearing it up at 3am the amount of barking that goes with it is unbearable...especially when your husband gets up at 5am.
> seemed like the easiest, and funniest way to fix the problem...besides sometimes cats can be A**holes


What about putting water in the tub before you go to bed?  Maybe they'd rethink going in the tub to fight if they jump into a semi full tub each time.


----------



## ditzydi

Yesterday the Easter bunny came to visit the kiddos in the neighborhood.  He rode around on the back of a golf cart and would wave to the kids as he rode by.  It was so sweet.


----------



## Rouge H

My goofy baby


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H, your adorable dog sure makes me smile!


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rouge H, your adorable dog sure makes me smile!



Thank you CG, I hope you are safe and well.❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rouge H said:


> My goofy baby
> View attachment 4709333


What a cute goofy baby!!!


----------



## JenJBS

These beauties from my local flower shop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These beauties from my local flower shop.


Oh my! One of my fave rose colors!!!!! So pretty Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my! One of my fave rose colors!!!!! So pretty Jen!



Thank you!   Mine as well.  Looking forward to watching them open up over the next week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Mine as well.  Looking forward to watching them open up over the next week!


Please share with us!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Please share with us!!



I'll be happy to!


----------



## ladysarah

Houseplants ! I love looking at them and looking after them - even more so  now with the lock down.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@ladysarah
Me too! I just planted 13 of my baby spider plants that were just sitting in  the  water to grow roots into pots.  They are doing so much better now. Here are a few.
They make me sooo happy!
I've also planted some green onions too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Homemade cashew butter.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Please share with us!!



Here's today's pic. They've opened up a bit.


----------



## luckylove

My silly and sweet dog!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Delete (double post)


----------



## Mrs.Z

Delete (triple post sorry)


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Here's today's pic. They've opened up a bit.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!



You're very welcome. With almost no one in the office it's nice to be able to share them with others.


----------



## Mrs.Z

We may be in the midst of a crisis but at least there are still tiaras for sale!  (Might be a good time to get a deal on one)


----------



## Amazona

Since all this started to happen, we went to working from home pretty quickly. I've been having some fatigue symptoms for almost a year since my heart surgery and working from home has really changed my life for the better - I now have so much more energy and I've gotten back into baking. 
I haven't had the energy to do it for a long time but now baking is happening at least twice a week! 
My last concoction was a Finnish pancake that tastes of sweet bun. Pancake up here is made in the oven and it's the size of a full size baking tray - this time I seasoned my pancake with vanilla and fresh cardamom and whooooo it was so good! 
In times like this, the simple things like the smell of bread baking or just mixing pancake dough make me feel better. Sometimes I take one of my favorite bags or SLGs, feel the leather and enjoy the look of the item.
But the thing I'm the happiest over is my family. The people who live alone and stay in isolation, I salute you. You're tougher made than I am - I probably would not be able to handle staying home alone for weeks.


----------



## limom

This looks delicious!
Is it some type on jam on top?
What is the yellow custard?


----------



## luckylove

Improv night at the dinner table last night... so fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amazona said:


> Since all this started to happen, we went to working from home pretty quickly. I've been having some fatigue symptoms for almost a year since my heart surgery and working from home has really changed my life for the better - I now have so much more energy and I've gotten back into baking.
> I haven't had the energy to do it for a long time but now baking is happening at least twice a week!
> My last concoction was a Finnish pancake that tastes of sweet bun. Pancake up here is made in the oven and it's the size of a full size baking tray - this time I seasoned my pancake with vanilla and fresh cardamom and whooooo it was so good!
> In times like this, the simple things like the smell of bread baking or just mixing pancake dough make me feel better. Sometimes I take one of my favorite bags or SLGs, feel the leather and enjoy the look of the item.
> But the thing I'm the happiest over is my family. The people who live alone and stay in isolation, I salute you. You're tougher made than I am - I probably would not be able to handle staying home alone for weeks.


This looks so good!


----------



## cafecreme15

The relief of having finally been able to reschedule my wedding from this June to next summer.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> We may be in the midst of a crisis but at least there are still tiaras for sale!  (Might be a good time to get a deal on one)


OMG why do I want this so badly??


----------



## limom

cafecreme15 said:


> OMG why do I want this so badly??


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> OMG why do I want this so badly??


Ha!  Glad to hear your wedding is rescheduled!  Now...obviously, you need this tiara!


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha!  Glad to hear your wedding is rescheduled!  Now...obviously, you need this tiara!


I think I deserve it after this mess!  Would be so fun to wear around the house during quarantine as well...


----------



## Amazona

limom said:


> This looks delicious!
> Is it some type on jam on top?
> What is the yellow custard?


That's strawberry jam and vanilla quark. Whipped cream would have been a bit excessive, although delicious!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Please share with us!!



Here's today's pic...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Here's today's pic...


Soooo pretty!
I wish I had those here.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!
> I wish I had those here.



Thanks.  I also wish you did. The type called is Coral Reef.


----------



## limom

Amazona said:


> That's strawberry jam and vanilla quark. Whipped cream would have been a bit excessive, although delicious!


Had to google quark... 
yum


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's sunset.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's sunset.



Beautiful sunset! Great pic! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Amazona

limom said:


> Had to google quark...
> yum


Like yogurt but made with a different fermenting agent. A daily necessity in my diet, but the one I put on the pancake is a total candy version and contains alot of sugar. A very casual treat, but so good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amazona said:


> Like yogurt but made with a different fermenting agent. A daily necessity in my diet, but the one I put on the pancake is a total candy version and contains alot of sugar. A very casual treat, but so good!


I had to look it up too, and it sounds heavenly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful sunset! Great pic! Thanks for sharing it.


Thank you!
We don't always get sunny days here so it was special.


----------



## Sunshine mama

New lipsticks to moisturize and color my lips while in quarantine.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> New lipsticks to moisturize and color my lips while in quarantine.



What a pretty pink lipstick. And pretty pink packaging!  The photo itself is lovely. Beautiful staging and composition!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Hearing my neighbors kids playing outside. It reminds me that this too shall pass (eventually)


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> What a pretty pink lipstick. And pretty pink packaging!  The photo itself is lovely. Beautiful staging and composition!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## indiaink

Rhyn dog’s fluffy tail, guard-dog Zoey at the door rumbling
DH reading and reading and reading, so glad he can fall into another place through a good book
Tidying and futzing and thinking of new ways to use old things
Lots more, but for now, sitting here and ... the dogs.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Scratch art!


----------



## southernbelle43

I got a "care" package from the company I buy make up from. It had a packet of health drink powder, a face mask, a tea bag and a great ballpoint pen. How nice was that!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Continuing to put on jewelry every day


----------



## JenJBS

Today's pic of my lovely roses.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Today's pic of my lovely roses.


I love seeing the changes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was so happy to catch my spider plant's flower! 
It's very small and fragile looking, but so pretty!


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> I was so happy to catch my spider plant's flower!
> It's very small and fragile looking, but so pretty!


It looks so pretty and dainty. All those years, I never knew those plants flowered.


----------



## JenJBS

limom said:


> It looks so pretty and dainty. All those years, I never knew those plants flowered.



+1 So lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love seeing the changes!



Thank you! And the north exposure light at home today compared to the south exposure light at work.


----------



## Mendocino

Cavalier Girl said:


> Y'all are making me feel guilty!  Vegan cookies.....I'm impressed.  I'm an ovo/lacto vegetarian.....most of the time.  Nothing makes me cave more than a good meatloaf.  My DDIL made one last weekend and it was fantastic.
> 
> Today, my moment of happiness came from raspberry filled donuts.  Hey, don't judge me.  These days, we have find happiness wherever we can.


I'm very happy that one of the local restaurants are offering churros on their meal delivery menu.

Since you mentioned doughnuts, I thought you might like this. The baker is Patrick Ryan, whose sourdough bread series I found and of which I fell down the rabbit hole.


----------



## luckylove

watching my Ds and dog play together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> It looks so pretty and dainty. All those years, I never knew those plants flowered.


It's very hard to catch them with flowers, and I was lucky this time. 



JenJBS said:


> +1 So lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

FaceTime with the nephews


----------



## fettfleck

I rediscovered my Airfryer (haven't used it for at least 2-3 years) and just learned via Youtube, that you can make so much more things in it than fries and chicken nuggets...!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> I rediscovered my Airfryer (haven't used it for at least 2-3 years) and just learned via Youtube, that you can make so much more things in it than fries and chicken nuggets...!


I love my airfryer  and I use it all the time!


----------



## fettfleck

Sunshine mama said:


> I love my airfryer  and I use it all the time!



It is actually really fun to experiment with it!


----------



## Havanese 28

I’m really enjoying cooking  and baking from scratch.  Without time constraints, I’m really enjoying the process.  Reading for pleasure again is a luxury I have not had time to enjoy In recent years.  When the weather cooperates, I’m enjoying long daytime walks.


----------



## Katinahat

My garden which feels like a small escape to the country in the city. Sitting in the summer house, surveying my hard work with weeding and pruning, watching my children bouncing on their trampoline and realising we have it lucky in comparison to families in a flat.


----------



## Monaliceke

JenJBS said:


> Here's today's pic...


Very nice! Sadly I only have fakes in my home....


----------



## Monaliceke

Mendocino said:


> I'm very happy that one of the local restaurants are offering churros on their meal delivery menu.
> 
> Since you mentioned doughnuts, I thought you might like this. The baker is Patrick Ryan, whose sourdough bread series I found and of which I fell down the rabbit hole.



That looks so delicious! It reminds me of the “olie bollen” from Amsterdam. Yummy!


----------



## Monaliceke

Sunshine mama said:


> I love my airfryer  and I use it all the time!


+1


----------



## Clearblueskies

A friend called just as I was about to call her


----------



## Iamminda

Like many, we have been cleaning/organizing things at home with our spare time.  Today, I came across this yellow roses friendship box that my bestie gave me a long time ago.  I have left it in the original box all these years since it seemed like a precious keepsake.  It made me happy to find it today — think I will start using it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Like many, we have been cleaning/organizing things at home with our spare time.  Today, I came across this yellow roses friendship box that my bestie gave me a long time ago.  I have left it in the original box all these years since it seemed like a precious keepsake.  It made me happy to find it today — think I will start using it.


So sweet and pretty IM! What a nice surprise that must have been to find this.


----------



## canto bight

My friend and I had a Zoom get together this morning and he had his guitar nearby so he played and sang for me.  I've been smiling about it all day.


----------



## Lilybarb

Songs of Hope are making me happy today.


----------



## fettfleck

I went grocery shopping for my mom (70y) today and went over to bring her the food, a cloth mask, filters and some desinfectant. She made me food for take home. 
I was very happy to talk to her in person, even with distance, at the door and for just a short time. She has been staying in her apartement for about 1.5-2 month now. I am also happy that she stays safe there. Wouldn't know what to do if I lost her. I have to tell her more often what she means to me.


----------



## Lilybarb

fettfleck said:


> I went grocery shopping for my mom (70y) today and went over to bring her the food, a cloth mask, filters and some desinfectant. She made me food for take home.
> I was very happy to talk to her in person, even with distance, at the door and for just a short time. She has been staying in her apartement for about 1.5-2 month now. I am also happy that she stays safe there. Wouldn't know what to do if I lost her. I have to tell her more often what she means to me.


Your last sentence made me tear up a bit.  Happy for you both.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Like many, we have been cleaning/organizing things at home with our spare time.  Today, I came across this yellow roses friendship box that my bestie gave me a long time ago.  I have left it in the original box all these years since it seemed like a precious keepsake.  It made me happy to find it today — think I will start using it.



That is so beautiful @Iamminda !  What a nice way to remember your friend by. I love yellow and yellow roses cheer me up.  Thanks for sharing a picture with us.


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> That is so beautiful @Iamminda !  What a nice way to remember your friend by. I love yellow and yellow roses cheer me up.  Thanks for sharing a picture with us.



Thanks pearlsnjeans .  It’s good to see you back on the forum.  My bestie has been living in London for over a decade so I don’t get to see her much.  So finding this  box was a lovely reminder of our beautiful friendship.


----------



## arnott

My favourite Cherry Blossoms are in bloom!       Took these pictures today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> My favourite Cherry Blossoms are in bloom!       Took these pictures today:



Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My white watch band was getting gross with the constant hand washings that included the watch and the band as well.
So I painted it pink and added strawberries.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that's amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> My white watch band was getting gross with the constant hand washings that included the watch and the band as well.
> So I painted it pink and added strawberries.



That's amazing!   What did you use to draw the Strawberries?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> That's amazing!   What did you use to draw the Strawberries?


Thank you.  They were painted with leather paint.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My white watch band was getting gross with the constant hand washings that included the watch and the band as well.
> So I painted it pink and added strawberries.



Your talent never ceases to amaze and impress! If you hadn't mentioned it, I never would have guessed the watch didn't come from the store like that. And since I love strawberries, I think it's adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Your talent never ceases to amaze and impress! If you hadn't mentioned it, I never would have guessed the watch didn't come from the store like that. And since I love strawberries, I think it's adorable!


Your incredible eye for noticing talent is amazing!
All kidding aside, thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My white watch band was getting gross with the constant hand washings that included the watch and the band as well.
> So I painted it pink and added strawberries.



This looks so good, I love it — I thought you bought it.  I think this strawberries band would go well with your cherries, bananas and other fruit accessories.   I agree with Jen that you always impress us with your amazing DIY projects.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> My white watch band was getting gross with the constant hand washings that included the watch and the band as well.
> So I painted it pink and added strawberries.


Wow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This looks so good, I love it — I thought you bought it.  I think this strawberries band would go well with your cherries, bananas and other fruit accessories.   I agree with Jen that you always impress us with your amazing DIY projects.


Awww thank you! And you  are right! I guess I do love fruits as a design element. Maybe I'm always hungry. 



Lilybarb said:


> Wow!


Thank you.


----------



## canto bight

This morning we had a silent disco cleaning party!  We listened to separate music in our airpods while dancing and jumping around and cleaning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

canto bight said:


> This morning we had a silent disco cleaning party!  We listened to separate music in our airpods while dancing and jumping around and cleaning.


That sounds really fun!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Lots of Bounty and Charmin at the grocery store!!!!!! Wooo Hooo!


----------



## cafecreme15

My new kitten is very small!


----------



## limom

Mrs.Z said:


> Lots of Bounty and Charmin at the grocery store!!!!!! Wooo Hooo!


Dang no Bounty here for like forever...
I have become acquainted to weird brands, some are horrible, some are surprisingly decent.
Who knew Viva towels were almost like fabric?


----------



## limom

cafecreme15 said:


> My new kitten is very small!


Congrats. What a little cutie. What is her/his name?


----------



## ElainePG

Mrs.Z said:


> Lots of Bounty and Charmin at the grocery store!!!!!! Wooo Hooo!


Wow! That's better than winning the lottery!!!!!


----------



## baghagg

Grateful for great weather to ride my bike and spend time outdoors.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> My new kitten is very small!


Soooo sweet!!


----------



## JenJBS

cafecreme15 said:


> My new kitten is very small!



Very small, but very cute!  So adorable!  What is his/her name? Thank you for adopting a pet during this time when so many are being given to animal shelters, or just sitting in the animal shelter with no one coming to adopt them.  Did I mention how adorably cute your kitten is?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cafecreme15 said:


> My new kitten is very small!


Oh, this is adorable!! What a cute kitten!


----------



## cafecreme15

limom said:


> Congrats. What a little cutie. What is her/his name?





JenJBS said:


> Very small, but very cute!  So adorable!  What is his/her name? Thank you for adopting a pet during this time when so many are being given to animal shelters, or just sitting in the animal shelter with no one coming to adopt them.  Did I mention how adorably cute your kitten is?


Thank you so much!! Her name is Lola. She was a showgirl 

There were a good amount of kittens at the shelter but a lot of them were spoken for already! I think a lot of people are trying to adopt right now because we all have so much time at home.


----------



## Iamminda

limom said:


> Dang no Bounty here for like forever...
> I have become acquainted to weird brands, some are horrible, some are surprisingly decent.
> Who knew Viva towels were almost like fabric?



I just ordered some Viva online — hope it’s ok.  I am a long time Brawny girl, would settle for Bounty  but got tired of stalking them online.  I swear, stalking brand name household products is just as hard as stalking hard to find LV pieces, lol.


----------



## JenJBS

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much!! Her name is Lola. She was a showgirl
> 
> There were a good amount of kittens at the shelter but a lot of them were spoken for already! I think a lot of people are trying to adopt right now because we all have so much time at home.



Welcome to the PurseForum community, little Lola!  The only TPF rule for kittens is do not damage the bags of the human who adopted you.


----------



## cafecreme15

JenJBS said:


> Welcome to the PurseForum community, little Lola!  The only TPF rule for kittens is do not damage the bags of the human who adopted you.


She’s a mama’s girl so she will naturally love bags!


----------



## limom

Iamminda said:


> I just ordered some Viva online — hope it’s ok.  I am a long time Brawny girl, would settle for Bounty  but got tired of stalking them online.  I swear, stalking brand name household products is just as hard as stalking hard to find LV pieces, lol.


I know right? I discovered so many new brands. 
No tide? I’ll settle for persil.
No uncle bens, how about Goya.
Oh well, as long as there is TP. All is well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

First we were concerned about "toilet tissue" then came "paper towels" all in high demand & at inflated prices
including masks, gloves, hand sanitizers
Now it will be "Lysol".. I've resorted to good old standby "alcohol" which works well
It took a crisis to let us all figure out other options... live & learn...


----------



## limom

Love Of My Life said:


> First we were concerned about "toilet tissue" then came "paper towels" all in high demand & at inflated prices
> including masks, gloves, hand sanitizers
> Now it will be "Lysol".. I've resorted to good old standby "alcohol" which works well
> It took a crisis to let us all figure out other options... live & learn...


No alcohol at all here.
So bizarre. Then now with the problem with the slaughterhouses, the meat department is completely empty.


----------



## Lilybarb

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much!! Her name is Lola. She was a showgirl
> 
> There were a good amount of kittens at the shelter but a lot of them were spoken for already! I think a lot of people are trying to adopt right now because we all have so much time at home.


"What Lola wants, Lola gets!" 
 What a cute little fuzzball!  Hope you two have many years of love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just ordered this(pic is from google).  So happy I got it on sale!
I already have a black version,  but I have been wanting a pink version for some time now. So I am super happy.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Iamminda said:


> I just ordered some Viva online — hope it’s ok.  I am a long time Brawny girl, would settle for Bounty  but got tired of stalking them online.  I swear, stalking brand name household products is just as hard as stalking hard to find LV pieces, lol.


I have been buying Viva ever since I used it at a very wealthy family member's house many years ago. It does feel like cloth and it makes me feel fancy when I use it.   Stupid, I know, but whatever. We have to find luxury anywhere we can, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I just ordered some Viva online — hope it’s ok.  I am a long time Brawny girl, would settle for Bounty  but got tired of stalking them online.  I swear, stalking brand name household products is just as hard as stalking hard to find LV pieces, lol.


I love Viva.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Just ordered this(pic is from google).  So happy I got it on sale!
> I already have a black version,  but I have been wanting a pink version for some time now. So I am super happy.



Very pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Lilybarb

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have been buying Viva ever since I used it at a very wealthy family member's house many years ago. It does feel like cloth and it makes me feel fancy when I use it.   Stupid, I know, but whatever. We have to find luxury anywhere we can, right?


Using Brawny now but compared to my Viva - no. Brawny is much rougher. I like Viva because it's so soft & it's the only kind I trust to dry my Transitions glasses without scratching them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Using Brawny now but compared to my Viva - no. Brawny is much rougher. I like Viva because it's so soft & it's the only kind I trust to dry my Transitions glasses without scratching them.


I have Transitions too, and didn't know I could use Viva for cleaning the lenses.  That's good to know.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just ordered this(pic is from google).  So happy I got it on sale!
> I already have a black version,  but I have been wanting a pink version for some time now. So I am super happy.



Is this a tea pot?  It’s so pretty.  I am a big pink girl and may need it in my life .  May I ask what brand?  Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Is this a tea pot?  It’s so pretty.  I am a big pink girl and may need it in my life .  May I ask what brand?  Thanks


Oh I know you're a pink girl! It's an electric kettle especially for pourover coffee, but it could be used for tea. It has variable temperature control so you could set the temperature to the specific temp the tea requires.  The brand is called Fellow and the name of the kettle is Stagg EKG. I know a strange name.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you MB, SM and LB on your recommendation on Viva . I was trying to decide between a few non-Brawny brands , reading reviews, and even these brands were going in and out of stock daily.  So now I am excited to try Viva when they arrive next week.


----------



## ColdSteel

Sunshine mama said:


> I love Viva.



I get nothing but Viva choose-a-size for my house! They surprise me with how durable they are as well.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I know you're a pink girl! It's an electric kettle especially for pourover coffee, but it could be used for tea. It has variable temperature control so you could set the temperature to the specific temp the tea requires.  The brand is called Fellow and the name of the kettle is Stagg EKG. I know a strange name.



Thanks SM — will look into it


----------



## limom

Lilybarb said:


> Using Brawny now but compared to my Viva - no. Brawny is much rougher. I like Viva because it's so soft & it's the only kind I trust to dry my Transitions glasses without scratching them.


Viva is great, imho.


ColdSteel said:


> I get nothing but Viva choose-a-size for my house! They surprise me with how durable they are as well.


I read somewhere that those towels can be used as a secure filtering layer for mask as well.

hello Viva! Goodbye Bounty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Is this a tea pot?  It’s so pretty.  I am a big pink girl and may need it in my life .  May I ask what brand?  Thanks


Here is the link:
https://fellowproducts.com/
The 20% off code is SEND LOVE


----------



## Iamminda

limom said:


> Viva is great, imho.
> 
> I read somewhere that those towels can be used as a secure filtering layer for mask as well.
> 
> hello Viva! Goodbye Bounty!



Good to know.  I think someone may need to start a new thread on good alternate brands or substitutes for stuff we can’t find during this stay at home period.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> I have Transitions too, and didn't know I could use Viva for cleaning the lenses.  That's good to know.


No no no dear please don't as I do before checking with your optometrist!  I'd hate for you to get a scratch because of what I said. I *blot* the lenses after washing with the Viva to get the water, then finish cleaning with wiping cloths made specifically for glasses. That being said, Brawny is too rough to me to even blot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> No no no dear please don't as I do before checking with your optometrist!  I'd hate for you to get a scratch because of what I said. I *blot* the lenses after washing with the Viva to get the water, then finish cleaning with wiping cloths made specifically for glasses. That being said, Brawny is too rough to me to even blot.


Ok! Gotcha! I usually just wash my lenses with dish soap and water and gently blot with a hand towel.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok! Gotcha! I usually just wash my lenses with dish soap and water and gently blot with a hand towel.


I pamper these glasses like they are made from gold!  I'm so blind - they are no line tri-vision, Transitions Active with antiglare. Then add cost of the frames...plus having to get new ones every year or 2...cha-ching! So I'm pretty over the top about babying.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Just ordered this(pic is from google).  So happy I got it on sale!
> I already have a black version,  but I have been wanting a pink version for some time now. So I am super happy.


What an exquisite design! Now I will go hunting for one of these.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> What an exquisite design! Now I will go hunting for one of these.


I love this design too. I wonder what your fave color will be!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this design too. I wonder what your fave color will be!


I'm a bit of a pink girl myself! Although the black with walnut is also stunning.


----------



## arnott

These beautiful flowers.    Anyone know what kind they are?


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

For me, it's walking by the sea every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. I also feed one cat (the all-white one in the 4th photo) who has been coming to my shop for food every day since last October, and even though my shop has been closed for 6 weeks, I know she'll never let me slip on that one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

yeuxhonnetes said:


> For me, it's walking by the sea every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. I also feed one cat (the all-white one in the 4th photo) who has been coming to my shop for food every day since last October, and even though my shop has been closed for 6 weeks, I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> View attachment 4718137
> View attachment 4718138
> View attachment 4718139
> View attachment 4718140
> View attachment 4718141
> View attachment 4718142
> View attachment 4718143


So sweet of you!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Sunshine mama said:


> So sweet of you!



Thank you! I'm a crazy cat lady so


----------



## Lilybarb

yeuxhonnetes said:


> For me, it's walking by the sea every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. I also feed one cat (the all-white one in the 4th photo) who has been coming to my shop for food every day since last October, and even though my shop has been closed for 6 weeks, I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> View attachment 4718137
> View attachment 4718138
> View attachment 4718139
> View attachment 4718140
> View attachment 4718141
> View attachment 4718142
> View attachment 4718143


I saw your pics on another thread, but I failed to see just how different these kitties are from one another. Such a beautiful diverse gang! Bless you for taking care of them!


----------



## ColdSteel

yeuxhonnetes said:


> For me, it's walking by the sea every morning to a beachfront promenade to feed a colony of cats. They were relying on the beachfront restaurants and cafes for food, but since everything is closed now, the Animal Welfare Party has obtained permission from the government for rescue groups and volunteers to feed strays (don't worry, the list of volunteers nationwide has less than 100 people on it!). The beaches are closed, and the cats have the run of the place, so feeding them is the highlight of my day. Plus it's a 5-mile walk to and from the beach, so that's the only exercise we get. I also feed one cat (the all-white one in the 4th photo) who has been coming to my shop for food every day since last October, and even though my shop has been closed for 6 weeks, I know she'll never let me slip on that one!
> 
> View attachment 4718137
> View attachment 4718138
> View attachment 4718139
> View attachment 4718140
> View attachment 4718141
> View attachment 4718142
> View attachment 4718143



They are beautiful! That sounds like a lovely walk and it's so funny how they know when to expect food.


----------



## JenJBS

Found the perfect finishing touch to Mom's gift for Mother's Day next Sunday. She loves jams - especially from small, local growers; particularly since they will do flavors other than the basic strawberry, grape, raspberry, and peach. I found some small bottles so that she can have a variety of flavors. And some fun ones like strawberry/rhubarb (which she loves) marionberry, loganberry, blueberry, and blackberry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Found the perfect finishing touch to Mom's gift for Mother's Day next Sunday. She loves jams - especially from small, local growers; particularly since they will do flavors other than the basic strawberry, grape, raspberry, and peach. I found some small bottles so that she can have a variety of flavors. And some fun ones like strawberry/rhubarb (which she loves) marionberry, loganberry, blueberry, and blackberry.


That's a lovely idea,  and the fact that it is helping a local small business makes it even better!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a lovely idea,  and the fact that it is helping a local small business makes it even better!



Thank you!  Mom is the one who taught me to value small/local businesses.


----------



## Lake Effect

I just made a large batch of fresh salsa, to share with my sister and brother in law, niece and nephew.


----------



## Lilybarb

JenJBS said:


> Found the perfect finishing touch to Mom's gift for Mother's Day next Sunday. She loves jams - especially from small, local growers; particularly since they will do flavors other than the basic strawberry, grape, raspberry, and peach. I found some small bottles so that she can have a variety of flavors. And some fun ones like strawberry/rhubarb (which she loves) marionberry, loganberry, blueberry, and blackberry.


Oooo, blackberry jam! Mom used to make homemade blackberry jam & jelly - apple & peach preserves. I can taste & smell them now just thinking about it. 
Super mom's day presents!


----------



## JenJBS

Lilybarb said:


> Oooo, blackberry jam! Mom used to make homemade blackberry jam & jelly - apple & peach preserves. I can taste & smell them now just thinking about it.
> Super mom's day presents!



How neat! Homemade always tastes best!


----------



## Lilybarb

JenJBS said:


> How neat! Homemade always tastes best!


----------



## Lilybarb

Fear is causing so much negativity these days.
Not a small thing but my faith makes me happy & keeps me on an even keel. Very thankful for it!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Lilybarb said:


> I saw your pics on another thread, but I failed to see just how different these kitties are from one another. Such a beautiful diverse gang! Bless you for taking care of them!





ColdSteel said:


> They are beautiful! That sounds like a lovely walk and it's so funny how they know when to expect food.



Thank you! These photos show only a fraction of the colony that lives on this promenade. There are easily 50 cats there, many of them eartipped, all of them super sweet! I've been feeding them for 7 weeks now, and they know when I'm approaching so they come running. A few of them have taken to just walking with me as I make my feeding rounds all along the promenade; they sit and wait while I put the food, then (without even eating) they get up and continue walking when I walk too. They are the funniest little dinguschildren!


----------



## southernbelle43

Our local newspaper went digital. But the owner, God bless him, gave everyone in the state free iPads.  I miss my paper and my crossword puzzles.  So the small thing that makes me happy is we still get a paper edition on Sunday and today is Sunday!!!! Yea.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Fear is causing so much negativity these days.
> Not a small thing but my faith makes me happy & keeps me on an even keel. Very thankful for it!


I totally agree!!!
With my personality, I wouldn't be able to go on without faith.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Our local newspaper went digital. But the owner, God bless him, gave everyone in the state free iPads.  I miss my paper and my crossword puzzles.  So the small thing that makes me happy is we still get a paper edition on Sunday and today is Sunday!!!! Yea.


What state and what paper?


----------



## Sunshine mama

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Thank you! These photos show only a fraction of the colony that lives on this promenade. There are easily 50 cats there, many of them eartipped, all of them super sweet! I've been feeding them for 7 weeks now, and they know when I'm approaching so they come running. A few of them have taken to just walking with me as I make my feeding rounds all along the promenade; they sit and wait while I put the food, then (without even eating) they get up and continue walking when I walk too. They are the funniest little dinguschildren!


Awwww I could just imagine the sweet scene!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> What state and what paper?


Arkansas, the ******** Gazette..our only state newspaper. It is a wonderful paper, has won many many awards.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> I totally agree!!!
> With my personality, I wouldn't be able to go on without faith.


Amen. We just "returned from church" ...a wonderful on line service.  We are a very small church that usually  has about 100 people in attendance, if that many. These on line services have been viewed by up to 900!  Needless to say they will be continuing to use the tech world to get the message out when we open again.  People are hungry for hope and faith and comfort.


----------



## luckylove

Right now, I adore the sound of the birds chirping and the wind gently rustling through the trees. I need to be sure to go outside more often.


----------



## ksuromax

till last week i was happy to enjoy fresh air, Sun and birds tweeting when i could still work outside, now it's got too hot for this
i am happy i was at home and could save this little guy from the cat's claws


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle43 said:


> Amen. We just "returned from church" ...a wonderful on line service.  We are a very small church that usually  has about 100 people in attendance, if that many. These on line services have been viewed by up to 900!  Needless to say they will be continuing to use the tech world to get the message out when we open again.  People are hungry for hope and faith and comfort.


Yes indeed! Happy Sunday @southernbelle43!


----------



## Lilybarb

ksuromax said:


> till last week i was happy to enjoy fresh air, Sun and birds tweeting when i could still work outside, now it's got too hot for this
> i am happy i was at home and could save this little guy from the cat's claws


Being butterfly dumb, is this a butterfly or a well-dressed moth? So Pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Lilybarb said:


> Being butterfly dumb, is this a butterfly or a well-dressed moth? So Pretty!


a butterfly
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danaus_chrysippus


----------



## Lilybarb

ksuromax said:


> a butterfly
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danaus_genutia


The lack of stripes on this fella was what threw me. I didn't know they come in different suits!


----------



## ksuromax

Lilybarb said:


> The lack of stripes on this fella was what threw me. I didn't want know they come in different suits!


Sorry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Amen. We just "returned from church" ...a wonderful on line service.  We are a very small church that usually  has about 100 people in attendance, if that many. These on line services have been viewed by up to 900!  Needless to say they will be continuing to use the tech world to get the message out when we open again.  People are hungry for hope and faith and comfort.


Wow that is awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> till last week i was happy to enjoy fresh air, Sun and birds tweeting when i could still work outside, now it's got too hot for this
> i am happy i was at home and could save this little guy from the cat's claws


Very pretty, and the bird is  so cute!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that is awesome!


And people are watching from all over the world, go figure.


----------



## shesnochill

Walks outside with my dog, my mom, and my significant other.
Trips to the grocery stores without crowds and hoards of people bunched altogether in one area.
Mother nature!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My pourover coffee in the morning with my new kettle makes me happy!
It's interesting how such a small mundane everyday piece can give me such joy. Have a great week everyone.
And for the Star Wars fans out there,  May the force be with you( May 4th).


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love Disney, and these apples make me happy.


----------



## tatertot

I am loving just having the windows open and being able to feel a fresh breeze while hearing the birds sing.


----------



## Kimbashop

This weekend, I had two


Sunshine mama said:


> My pourover coffee in the morning with my new kettle makes me happy!
> It's interesting how such a small mundane everyday piece can give me such joy. Have a great week everyone.
> And for the Star Wars fans out there,  May the force be with you( May 4th).


such a pretty photo and I love your new kettle! 

Speaking of coffee and small things... Lately, I've been making Dalgona coffee, which has been a wonderful treat. I learned about it recently, and there is a wonderful video on youtube that even links it to ASMR.  I now look forward to making and drinking it every day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This weekend, I had two
> 
> such a pretty photo and I love your new kettle!
> 
> Speaking of coffee and small things... Lately, I've been making Dalgona coffee, which has been a wonderful treat. I learned about it recently, and there is a wonderful video on youtube that even links it to ASMR.  I now look forward to making and drinking it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723466


Thank you! 
Your D. coffee looks beautifully delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> This weekend, I had two
> 
> such a pretty photo and I love your new kettle!
> 
> Speaking of coffee and small things... Lately, I've been making Dalgona coffee, which has been a wonderful treat. I learned about it recently, and there is a wonderful video on youtube that even links it to ASMR.  I now look forward to making and drinking it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723466



Thanks for sharing this yummy drink — I so want to make this especially since I have all the ingredients except ice cubes, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing this yummy drink — I so want to make this especially since I have all the ingredients except ice cubes, lol.


I don't have any ice either! LOL!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing this yummy drink — I so want to make this especially since I have all the ingredients except ice cubes, lol.


Yes! -- so easy, I'll post here in case others are interested: 2 TBP instant coffee, sugar and water (each). Beat it  until light and fluffy. Spoon onto a glass of milk (or favorite nondairy beverage) and mix in before drinking. I don't use ice cubes at all, just milk. It is delicious.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Yes! -- so easy, I'll post here in case others are interested: 2 TBP instant coffee, sugar and water (each). Beat it  until light and fluffy. Spoon onto a glass of milk (or favorite nondairy beverage) and mix in before drinking. I don't use ice cubes at all, just milk. It is delicious.



Oh yeah, I can skip the ice cubes then.  Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Yes! -- so easy, I'll post here in case others are interested: 2 TBP instant coffee, sugar and water (each). Beat it  until light and fluffy. Spoon onto a glass of milk (or favorite nondairy beverage) and mix in before drinking. I don't use ice cubes at all, just milk. It is delicious.


I can skip the sugar 
the picture looks so  
thank god i have my coffee at hands!  


Kimbashop said:


> This weekend, I had two
> 
> such a pretty photo and I love your new kettle!
> 
> Speaking of coffee and small things... Lately, I've been making Dalgona coffee, which has been a wonderful treat. I learned about it recently, and there is a wonderful video on youtube that even links it to ASMR.  I now look forward to making and drinking it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723466


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> I can skip the sugar
> the picture looks so
> thank god i have my coffee at hands!


The sugar is what helps thicken and fluff the mix -- its like when you cream butter and sugar together and becomes whipped goodness. If you skip it I don't think you'll get the same texture. I have reduced the sugar a bit, though, and found it still works.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My friend picked some purple tulips from her garden & gave them to me.. they brightened my kitchen


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> The sugar is what helps thicken and fluff the mix -- its like when you cream butter and sugar together and becomes whipped goodness. If you skip it I don't think you'll get the same texture. I have reduced the sugar a bit, though, and found it still works.


i see, well, then i have to stick to my espresso


----------



## diane278

Looking at my art collection makes me happy.
(I’d prefer to be an artist but I’m just a collector.). 
Two favorites:


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Looking at my art collection makes me happy.
> (I’d prefer to be an artist but I’m just a collector.).
> Two favorites:
> View attachment 4726814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726820


I love the lady, but the top one still makes me dizzy, lol!! Beauty is in the eye of, etc.  Cannot help teasing you today a little bit.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the lady, but the top one still makes me dizzy, lol!! Beauty is in the eye of, etc.  Cannot help teasing you today a little bit.


Think of it as your personal “sobriety check point”.


----------



## limom

diane278 said:


> Think of it as your personal “sobriety check point”.


Is it supposed to be the Met?
It looks like the staircase but it could be anywhere...
Anyways, I love it even after aperitif. Rose today


----------



## diane278

limom said:


> Is it supposed to be the Met?
> It looks like the staircase but it could be anywhere...
> Anyways, I love it even after aperitif. Rose today


Lol. It’s in the NYC Public Library.


----------



## limom

diane278 said:


> Lol. It’s in the NYC Public Library.


Lol. Love it... 
what is the name of the painter?


----------



## diane278

limom said:


> Lol. Love it...
> what is the name of the painter?


The painter is Onelio Marrero.


----------



## SakuraSakura

A gorgeous sunny day. Living in one of the safest countries on the planet. Having a package coming in the mail. Making progress in an online university class.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Think of it as your personal “sobriety check point”.


Good idea.  Maybe it is my balance that is off. After all I am old!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> A gorgeous sunny day. Living in one of the safest countries on the planet. Having a package coming in the mail. Making progress in an online university class.


Your sunny disposition post made me happy today!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Snuggly naps with my pugs, peeing whenever I want (I'm a teacher, so that's a big deal!), working from home and not having to pay someone else to be my mom's caregiver, all my new colored pens...


----------



## Canturi lover

dawnsfinallywed said:


> peeing whenever I want


 made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

southernbelle43 said:


> Amen. We just "returned from church" ...a wonderful on line service.  We are a very small church that usually  has about 100 people in attendance, if that many. These on line services have been viewed by up to 900!  Needless to say they will be continuing to use the tech world to get the message out when we open again.  People are hungry for hope and faith and comfort.


I've really been enjoying online services. I am not a huggy-hand shaky person and that was always my least favorite thing about church on Sundays. I am very happy now to be able to relax on my couch with a coffee and listen to the sermon and follow along with my scriptures. But I do miss the singing and the companionship very much so I look forward to when we can go back to a full chapel. And now I don't think I will have to find creative reasons to avoid hugging people anymore, which is an enormous blessing for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am enjoying my newly cleaned out pantry! It's finally a real walk-in pantry again.
HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## southernbelle43

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've really been enjoying online services. I am not a huggy-hand shaky person and that was always my least favorite thing about church on Sundays. I am very happy now to be able to relax on my couch with a coffee and listen to the sermon and follow along with my scriptures. But I do miss the singing and the companionship very much so I look forward to when we can go back to a full chapel. And now I don't think I will have to find creative reasons to avoid hugging people anymore, which is an enormous blessing for me.


Although I am an introvert, I am a big hugger!  It comes from my Italian family. We hug when we see each other and we hug when we leave.  So I miss that a lot.  But like you I have enjoyed these on line services a lot!!


----------



## ksuromax

Going through the pics of our past travels makes my heart fill with warmth and helps to stay positive and look forward to the next adventures! This shall pass, and we will travel again, and come back to the places we love, and explore and discover new ones!


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle43 said:


> Although I am an introvert, I am a big hugger!  It comes from my Italian family. We hug when we see each other and we hug when we leave.  So I miss that a lot.  But like you I have enjoyed these on line services a lot!!


Missing hugs a lot too - giving & receiving.
Sending a big ole cyber hug your way!


----------



## Lilybarb

ksuromax said:


> Going through the pics of our past travels makes my heart fill with warmth and helps to stay positive and look forward to the next adventures! This shall pass, and we will travel again, and come back to the places we love, and explore and discover new ones!


Wonderful pics!!


----------



## ksuromax

Lilybarb said:


> Wonderful pics!!


thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Going through the pics of our past travels makes my heart fill with warmth and helps to stay positive and look forward to the next adventures! This shall pass, and we will travel again, and come back to the places we love, and explore and discover new ones!


I love all of your photos! That first ones with the Eiffel Tower and your Bal Day bag is so stunning -- it's a moody photo in all of the right ways. The pop of red on the bag is perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

This is not a small thing. it is a very BIG thing. When a sweet TPF poster who knew that I was having trouble getting masks sent me four of them without my asking. They just showed up in my mail box.  It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> This is not a small thing. it is a very BIG thing. When a sweet TPF poster who knew that I was having trouble getting masks sent me four of them without my asking. They just showed up in my mail box.  It brought tears to my eyes.


How lovely, and not a small thing at all.


----------



## coral8789

A good sense of humour on social distancing


https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...hospitals-response-to-coronavirus-in-pictures


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I love all of your photos! That first ones with the Eiffel Tower and your Bal Day bag is so stunning -- it's a moody photo in all of the right ways. The pop of red on the bag is perfect.


Thank you!  


southernbelle43 said:


> This is not a small thing. it is a very BIG thing. When a sweet TPF poster who knew that I was having trouble getting masks sent me four of them without my asking. They just showed up in my mail box.  It brought tears to my eyes.


this is amazing!!! 


coral8789 said:


> A good sense of humour on social distancing
> View attachment 4728624
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...hospitals-response-to-coronavirus-in-pictures


 Canadians, would probably say 'a moose distance'


----------



## canto bight

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've really been enjoying online services. I am not a huggy-hand shaky person and that was always my least favorite thing about church on Sundays. I am very happy now to be able to relax on my couch with a coffee and listen to the sermon and follow along with my scriptures. But I do miss the singing and the companionship very much so I look forward to when we can go back to a full chapel. And now I don't think I will have to find creative reasons to avoid hugging people anymore, which is an enormous blessing for me.



I am enjoying online services too.  I don't mind hugs, but I am relieved to not have to turn to my neighbor and repeat something that the pastor has said seventeen times during one service!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These pancakes.
They are literally small, and they made me happy!


----------



## ksuromax

this!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Sunshine mama said:


> These pancakes.
> They are literally small, and they made me happy!



Your kitchen-y posts make me happy.  Always such a pretty color scheme or pop of color.



ksuromax said:


> this!!



I am really really liking the relaxed unstructured vibe of that City bag.  I am so unfamiliar with Balenciaga. I never really got into that bag but it is speaking to me now in this overly structured and unrelaxed time. Is that one vintage? Do they still make them? What is that color called? It's


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> this!!


Love the color! And the silver hardware is yummy!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Today I watched a bluejay couple take a frenzied, wild, no-holds barred bath in the bird bath in my garden. They returned to the bird bath three times after sitting on nearby branches checking out all the difficult-to-wash spots like under their wings. Then finally they sat together in a red bud tree dripping. Even their heads were soaked.


----------



## ksuromax

LemonDrop said:


> I am really really liking the relaxed unstructured vibe of that City bag.  I am so unfamiliar with Balenciaga. I never really got into that bag but it is speaking to me now in this overly structured and unrelaxed time. Is that one vintage? Do they still make them? What is that color called? It's


Thank you! 
yes, this one is a 'young' vintage (Vintage is anything 15+ years, she is 16 ) 
it's a First, it is smaller that a classic City, but a true icon of Balenciaga. 
This particular model is not made any more, but plenty are in the secondary market
the colour's called True Red


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Love the color! And the silver hardware is yummy!


Thank you!


----------



## Sallyscience

Hanging out with my mom
Cooking and baking
Exercising
Coffee
The view of the skyline, park and lake from my apartment windows
Wearing my nice jewelry (even though no one sees it, it makes me feel pretty)


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> Your kitchen-y posts make me happy.  Always such a pretty color scheme or pop of color.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigPurseSue said:


> Today I watched a bluejay couple take a frenzied, wild, no-holds barred bath in the bird bath in my garden. They returned to the bird bath three times after sitting on nearby branches checking out all the difficult-to-wash spots like under their wings. Then finally they sat together in a red bud tree dripping. Even their heads were soaked.


Oh my gosh! This sounds so cute!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Today my happiness is in the form of streaming music by Freddie Mercury.  It's with a mixture of happy and sad.  So grateful for his genius, and sad to have lost him too soon.  His voice makes my heart soar!


----------



## SouthTampa

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today my happiness is in the form of streaming music by Freddie Mercury.  It's with a mixture of happy and sad.  So grateful for his genius, and sad to have lost him too soon.  His voice makes my heart soar!


He had such a presence.  I watched a documentary and a music critic told a story of being in a venue when they were relatively unknown,   At one point Mercury gave a slight lift of his hand and then everyone just stood up.    She
was amazed.   He had such a way with the audience.   He was one in a million.


----------



## JenJBS

Got to my mom's for a visit, and she'd made my favorite chocolate cake. We each had a piece for breakfast!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Got to my mom's for a visit, and she'd made my favorite chocolate cake. We each had a piece for breakfast!


Oh how nice! Looks delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today my happiness is in the form of streaming music by Freddie Mercury.  It's with a mixture of happy and sad.  So grateful for his genius, and sad to have lost him too soon.  His voice makes my heart soar!


Genius indeed! Love his music!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flower cabinet knobs from Lowe's that fit perfectly on my kettle lids!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh how nice! Looks delish!



Thank you!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sunshine mama said:


> Flower cabinet knobs from Lowe's that fit perfectly on my kettle lids!


Oh my gosh, as if those weren't cute enough already. Perfect!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Flower cabinet knobs from Lowe's that fit perfectly on my kettle lids!


too cute for words!!


----------



## skyqueen

The comfort of my Dirty Harry


----------



## Clearblueskies

I’m baking bread and the house smells wonderful
They’re done! - crusty white rolls


----------



## Sferics

The sound the ice cubes make in my glass while I'm sitting in the garden.


----------



## ksuromax

skyqueen said:


> The comfort of my Dirty Harry
> View attachment 4746048


oh, these eyes!!!  


Clearblueskies said:


> I’m baking bread and the house smells wonderful
> They’re done! - crusty white rolls
> View attachment 4746083


  look at these!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My DH's company makes memorable gifts to the employees after every 5 years, my DH's done 10 years in April, and usually it's a small party in the office, which cannot be arranged for well known reasons this year, so the HR just sent the gift to him with a driver. 
an iPad, not the biggest/latest, but it does not really matter, what matters is that all of us (4, DH + kids and me) were excited as if it's Christmas!


----------



## Clearblueskies

ksuromax said:


> My DH's company makes memorable gifts to the employees after every 5 years, my DH's done 10 years in April, and usually it's a small party in the office, which cannot be arranged for well known reasons this year, so the HR just sent the gift to him with a driver.
> an iPad, not the biggest/latest, but it does not really matter, what matters is that all of us (4, DH + kids and me) were excited as if it's Christmas!


That’s a really thoughtful gift, given we’re all at home more and using technology so much at the moment!


----------



## steph14

Getting my piano tuned after so long!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> The comfort of my Dirty Harry
> View attachment 4746048


He's so cute!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> My DH's company makes memorable gifts to the employees after every 5 years, my DH's done 10 years in April, and usually it's a small party in the office, which cannot be arranged for well known reasons this year, so the HR just sent the gift to him with a driver.
> an iPad, not the biggest/latest, but it does not really matter, what matters is that all of us (4, DH + kids and me) were excited as if it's Christmas!


Awwww, that sounds so happy and exciting! Congrats to your DH!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> The sound the ice cubes make in my glass while I'm sitting in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 4746085


This is such a BEAUTIFUL photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clearblueskies said:


> I’m baking bread and the house smells wonderful
> They’re done! - crusty white rolls
> View attachment 4746083


Ohhhh yummy! Sounds heavenly!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Oh my gosh, as if those weren't cute enough already. Perfect!


Thank you!!! I'm loving them even more. Everytime I boil water,  I just love looking at the kettles. I'm such  geek.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> too cute for words!!


Thank you! I lOVE them too!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww, that sounds so happy and exciting! Congrats to your DH!


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a BEAUTIFUL photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> Thank you!


Thank YOU!
It really made me feel...I don't know....like really happy and warm and fuzzy inside.  That's what beauty does to me.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Clearblueskies said:


> I’m baking bread and the house smells wonderful
> They’re done! - crusty white rolls
> View attachment 4746083


If you could please post a scratch and sniff photo next time that would be grrrrrreat. Thanks. (Meant to be read in the voice of Bill, from Office Space.)


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Just a few things...
First is lil bubs
Second are some flowers I saw on my walk the other day


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank YOU!
> It really made me feel...I don't know....like really happy and warm and fuzzy inside.  That's what beauty does to me.


I think I absolutely know what you mean


----------



## limom

This yacht at my local pier.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> This yacht at my local pier.
> View attachment 4746815


The cutest YACHT ever!


----------



## inverved

Yesterday, I decided to do a coastal walk and absolutely loved it! The best part of the walk was just absorbing the sun's warmth and enjoying the atmosphere. This was on my to-do list for a VERY long time, so this has given me the idea that I need to plan future Saturdays around other trails/walks.

First picture is Coogee and the second picture is Bondi.


----------



## Sunshine mama

no_1_diva said:


> Yesterday, I decided to do a coastal walk and absolutely loved it! The best part of the walk was just absorbing the sun's warmth and enjoying the atmosphere. This was on my to-do list for a VERY long time, so this has given me the idea that I need to plan future Saturdays around other trails/walks.
> 
> First picture is Coogee and the second picture is Bondi.
> View attachment 4750524
> View attachment 4750525


Sounds like you had a very lovely walk!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Strawberry bread my my DD surprised me with!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry bread my my DD surprised me with!



Looks delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Looks delicious!


Thank you! It WAS!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It WAS!



Now I'm getting hungry from looking at the mouthwatering pic... Time to go have my homemade spaghetti lunch...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Now I'm getting hungry from looking at the mouthwatering pic... Time to go have my homemade spaghetti lunch...


I love homemade spaghetti!!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

My boyfriend and I decided to forgo driving in his Range and jumped on his Harley instead to take a road trip to eat lunch at a restaurant that I had a taste for in another state. We chose to eat in their outdoor eating section as that was the only way I would feel comfortable. It was nice to have a little bit of normalcy if only for a short time.

Riding on the back of the bike felt so good and freeing, I’ve missed it am sad that this is the first time we have been able to take a road trip on it since spring/summer has started. It’s funny because I never thought I would enjoy riding on a motorcycle and it took some convincing on his part but from the first ride I was sold  .

I just had a nice shower and am ready to relax, eat the dessert we brought back and find something to watch on tv. I feel good.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> My boyfriend and I decided to forgo driving in his Range and jumped on his Harley instead to take a road trip to eat lunch at a restaurant that I had a taste for in another state. We chose to eat in their outdoor eating section as that was the only way I would feel comfortable. It was nice to have a little bit of normalcy if only for a short time.
> 
> Riding on the back of the bike felt so good and freeing, I’ve missed it am sad that this is the first time we have been able to take a road trip on it since spring/summer has started. It’s funny because I never thought I would enjoy riding on a motorcycle and it took some convincing on his part but from the first ride I was sold  .
> 
> I just had a nice shower and am ready to relax, eat the dessert we brought back and find something to watch on tv. I feel good.


It seems like you had a wonderful time! Up to when I was about 7 years old, my dad had a motorcycle, and I used to enjoy riding with him. i had no concept of fear back then, but I don't think I could do it now. My mom made him sell his motorcycle though, so I only have vague memories. It was fun though.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> It seems like you had a wonderful time! Up to when I was about 7 years old, my dad had a motorcycle, and I used to enjoy riding with him. i had no concept of fear back then, but I don't think I could do it now. My mom made him sell his motorcycle though, so I only have vague memories. It was fun though.


It is lots of fun but I would never drive one myself, only on the back for me.  I had a lot of fear too initially and I still say a prayer before I get on  but I think riding with someone that you trust to be careful and with years of experience riding helps. He is very serious about it and makes sure I have all the proper gear, and no shorts or tennis shoes when we ride. I turn into a real biker chick when we ride lol. Your mom made him sell it?! Poor dad lol. 

You mentioning not having a concept of fear when you were young reminds me of how I feel about rollercoasters.  I used to love riding coasters when I was young. None were to big or too scary but now I’m always apprehensive when I get on them now even though I still like to ride some of them. I say a prayer before getting on them and during them too . I miss the carelessness and fearlessness of childhood. Now I think of all the what if’s before doing anything “risky”.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> It is lots of fun but I would never drive one myself, only on the back for me.  I had a lot of fear too initially and I still say a prayer before I get on  but I think riding with someone that you trust to be careful and with years of experience riding helps. He is very serious about it and makes sure I have all the proper gear, and no shorts or tennis shoes when we ride. I turn into a real biker chick when we ride lol. Your mom made him sell it?! Poor dad lol.
> 
> You mentioning not having a concept of fear when you were young reminds me of how I feel about rollercoasters.  I used to love riding coasters when I was young. None were to big or too scary but now I’m always apprehensive when I get on them now even though I still like to ride some of them. I say a prayer before getting on them and during them too . I miss the carelessness and fearlessness of childhood. Now I think of all the what if’s before doing anything “risky”.


Exactly! Nowadays, I am afraid of roller coasters too! I used to LOVE them...the scarier the better!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Exactly! Nowadays, I am afraid of roller coasters too! I used to LOVE them...the scarier the better!


Being an adult sucks sometimes


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> Being an adult sucks sometimes



Yeah. But we are wiser right? Right?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah. But we are wiser right? Right?


Well ummmm... yeah yeah ummm... sure we are!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Since I can't have any, my DD drew me a picture instead. 
Zero calories... until I go and get some. 
You're welcome.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Since I can't have any, my DD drew me a picture instead.
> Zero calories... until I go and get some.
> You're welcome.


Stop it Sunshine!


----------



## rutabaga

My new hydrangea! Finally found a suitable one at my local nursery.


----------



## Sunshine mama

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4751653
> 
> My new hydrangea! Finally found a suitable one at my local nursery.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## rutabaga

Thank you! I hope I can keep it alive. It was riding dirty with me in my front seat. So ridiculously fluffy 


Sunshine mama said:


> That is gorgeous!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4751657
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope I can keep it alive. It was riding dirty with me in my front seat. So ridiculously fluffy


We had a couple bushes of these that grew outside of my childhood home. Beautiful!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4751657
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope I can keep it alive. It was riding dirty with me in my front seat. So ridiculously fluffy


I love that color! Ours are beginning to bloom!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fleurs just make your heart sing... enjoy...


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvuittonaddict said:


> I love that color! Ours are beginning to bloom!


That's a gorgeous garden you have there!!


----------



## ksuromax

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4751657
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope I can keep it alive. It was riding dirty with me in my front seat. So ridiculously fluffy


so very beautiful!!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a gorgeous garden you have there!!


Awww thank you. I’ll have to take a pic of our “big foot” we have hahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvuittonaddict said:


> Awww thank you. I’ll have to take a pic of our “big foot” we have hahaha


Now I'm really curious!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sitting in my backyard on a sunny day, sipping lemonade and reading a book. Summer is here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My lockscreen picture.


----------



## luckylove

cuddles from my dog and my DS!


----------



## Kimbashop

no_1_diva said:


> Yesterday, I decided to do a coastal walk and absolutely loved it! The best part of the walk was just absorbing the sun's warmth and enjoying the atmosphere. This was on my to-do list for a VERY long time, so this has given me the idea that I need to plan future Saturdays around other trails/walks.
> 
> First picture is Coogee and the second picture is Bondi.
> View attachment 4750524
> View attachment 4750525


How lovely that you are able to do this! I love this walk--I have only visited Sydney once when I stayed for two weeks with a friend in a neighborhood close to Coogee beach. We would walk from Coogee into Bondi and I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## JenJBS

These lovelies from the local flower shop, to brighten up my desk.


----------



## JenJBS

This was also at the flower shop, and made me think of @Sunshine mama 's lovely pics that always make us happy.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> These lovelies from the local flower shop, to brighten up my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759419


How gorgeous! I hope they brighten your day. They "look" like your colors. 
This kinda made my day from afar! Those colors, including the vase, are stunning and among my faves. something about the whole pink-red-violet spectrum seems magical to me.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> How gorgeous! I hope they brighten your day. They "look" like your colors.
> This kinda made my day from afar! Those colors, including the vase, are stunning and among my faves. something about the whole pink-red-violet spectrum seems magical to me.



Thank you!   

Glad they could also help make your day a bit brighter. 

Yep, definitely our colors.  Great minds think alike!


----------



## sdkitty

our kitties....so glad we got them in January, shortly before this all this
We bought this bar the other day and they claimed it before it was even in place


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This was also at the flower shop, and made me think of @Sunshine mama 's lovely pics that always make us happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759428
> View attachment 4759429
> View attachment 4759431


That is sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These lovelies from the local flower shop, to brighten up my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759419


They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That is sooo pretty!





Sunshine mama said:


> They're gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## grietje

Daily joy and comfort in the form of the view from the breakfast table. And a snoring dog under my feet.


----------



## Sferics

On my way to the office there was this little very unkempt spot full of weed. It was just about as big as about two or three cars. Last summer it was so full of tares flowers, it looked like a little colorful isle and it was a meeting place for some cats.
It looked so cute and unusual.
Of course someone decided to build up some more parking lots and one morning when I came along there was just roadworks.
On a streetsign there were some remains of one of the climbing plants and i managed to snatch some of its flowerseeds not knowing if they are ready.

In may I put them in a little flower tub (don't want them to take over the garden ) and here we go: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's just some weed and a very widespread plant but I feel happy that I have saved one from THAT place


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> On my way to the office there was this little very unkempt spot full of weed. It was just about as big as about two or three cars. Last summer it was so full of tares flowers, it looked like a little colorful isle and it was a meeting place for some cats.
> It looked so cute and unusual.
> Of course someone decided to build up some more parking lots and one morning when I came along there was just roadworks.
> On a streetsign there were some remains of one of the climbing plants and i managed to snatch some of its flowerseeds not knowing if they are ready.
> 
> In may I put them in a little flower tub (don't want them to take over the garden ) and here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764635
> 
> 
> It's just some weed and a very widespread plant but I feel happy that I have saved one from THIS place


It's beautiful.  It looks like Morning Glory!


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> It's beautiful.  It looks like Morning Glory!


I think it is one, yes


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> On my way to the office there was this little very unkempt spot full of weed. It was just about as big as about two or three cars. Last summer it was so full of tares flowers, it looked like a little colorful isle and it was a meeting place for some cats.
> It looked so cute and unusual.
> Of course someone decided to build up some more parking lots and one morning when I came along there was just roadworks.
> On a streetsign there were some remains of one of the climbing plants and i managed to snatch some of its flowerseeds not knowing if they are ready.
> 
> In may I put them in a little flower tub (don't want them to take over the garden ) and here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764635
> 
> 
> It's just some weed and a very widespread plant but I feel happy that I have saved one from THAT place


that is beautiful.....I think what defines weed is they grow on their own and are not necessarily wanted.  but we have salvia on our semi-desert property.  we like it so while it is a volunteer and we have gotten rid of some of it, we let a lot of it live and grow.  I'd love to have that purple flower on my property.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fraisier cake made by my DD2 for her dad, but I was able to help finish it!


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> Fraisier cake made by my DD2 for her dad, but I was able to help finish it!
> View attachment 4765125
> View attachment 4765126


yum


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> yum


Thank you. It sure is!


----------



## pureplatinum

Sunshine mama said:


> Fraisier cake made by my DD2 for her dad, but I was able to help finish it!
> View attachment 4765125
> View attachment 4765126



Mouth-watering! These photos made me smile thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksuromax

yesterday i popped into a few shops for basics, linen tops, sundress, etc, and what made me happy is that i didn't need to wait a long while to get into the fitting room, all sizes were available and they were in place, and the SA were not tired to death but very helpful and friendly. 
Lack of tourists and less local people going out made the shopping super comfortable and enjoyable! i know, it's all because of this bad situation, but, honestly, i never enjoyed shopping more than i did yesterday! 
i know, soon (hopefully) the life will get back to its crazy and hectic pace, and malls and shops will be again flooded with people and tourists, but i will always remember this quiet and all-for-me-alone day in Dubai Mall


----------



## Clearblueskies

My garden flowers


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clearblueskies said:


> My garden flowers
> View attachment 4765484


Amazing!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Looking at my DD's drawing of some of my fantasy bags made me happy!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking at my DD's drawing of some of my fantasy bags made me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766924


Love it/them!
Your DDs are wonderful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This homemade gnocchi and homemade pink sauce for lunch I didn't have to make.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Love it/them!
> Your DDs are wonderful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some fresh preaches.


----------



## kalitine

Last night was the 1st night I've come home from work & not logged/remoted back in to work a couple more hours. I came home, ate dinner & laid down n watched TV. I was soo excited to come home & do just that! It really is the very simple things!


----------



## hokatie

Nectarines’ tree in my garden


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Nectarines’ tree in my garden
> 
> View attachment 4778319


You are lucky!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Peach cobbler and berry pie with ice cream and whipped cream. 
All home made!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> You are lucky!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kitty157

I took great pleasure in watching a pair of doves build a nest in my pergola. I look forward to seeing them every morning tending to their eggs. Can’t wait for the babies! Nature is so amazing...


----------



## A bottle of Red

Pretty rose from a grocery store bouquet. I was surprised how nicely they opened and lasted 

Loving this thread, so many various lovely images- flowers, pets, etc


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bottle of Red said:


> Pretty rose from a grocery store bouquet. I was surprised how nicely they opened and lasted
> 
> Loving this thread, so many various lovely images- flowers, pets, etc
> 
> View attachment 4778668


Now that's a gorgeous rose!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Bubbles on a clear day. 
There's something so fun about blowing bubbles


----------



## Hurrem1001

My wonderful books. here’s a pic, lol! As you can see, I’m running out of space and need another bookshelf. One can never have too many books...


----------



## limom




----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


>



Love it!


----------



## Kitty157

As much as I love seeing all the beautiful bags and talking handbags this thread is my all time favorite. I love reading it and seeing all the pics.


----------



## grietje

Seeing the small things that make you all happy makes me happy.  That we are all appreciating littler things is a gift.


----------



## *Jenn*

even though i am bummed that the closing for our new house got pushed back (it was supposed to be today), i am thankful and happy that hubby and i both have still have our jobs, and we are still in the position to be able to build our dream house.


----------



## mrs.JC

Hand and body lotion.  My skin has been so dry lately, especially my hands from all the washing.


----------



## mrs.JC

Makeup shopping.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Put the house I’m selling back on the market yesterday. Ugh so disappointing.  And then received an offer for the full asking price from a cash buyer today


----------



## loh

Hugging and kissing on my kids and furbabies.  And DH too, of course.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clearblueskies said:


> Put the house I’m selling back on the market yesterday. Ugh so disappointing.  And then received an offer for the full asking price from a cash buyer today


Congrats!!! That's awesome!!!!!
This should be posted on BIG things that make you happy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My dd's drawing of a photo she found.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!! That's awesome!!!!!
> This should be posted on BIG things that make you happy!!!


Absolutely!  I couldn’t believe it  


Sunshine mama said:


> My dd's drawing of a photo she found.
> View attachment 4783953


That’s amazing, what a talent!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fluffy, lightly sweet and yummy souffle pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A coffee pour over dripper that will never break!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks so beautiful on this.





jbags07 said:


> +1. Color too. Such a chocolatey deep brown.





Sunshine mama said:


> Fluffy, lightly sweet and yummy souffle pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!
> View attachment 4785824





Sunshine mama said:


> A coffee pour over dripper that will never break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785826


You are KILLING it with the food pics today! Well, you always have such great shots; but I'm really hungry right now and those pancakes look divine, as does your coffee process.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> You are KILLING it with the food pics today! Well, you always have such great shots; but I'm really hungry right now and those pancakes look divine, as does your coffee process.


Thank you! The pancakes were sooooo good!


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! The pancakes were sooooo good!


What is the deal with the pour over? Any tricks?


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> What is the deal with the pour over? Any tricks?


What do you mean???


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> What do you mean???


Do you just use a filter, ground coffee and pour and that is it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Do you just use a filter, ground coffee and pour and that is it?


Yes! That way I just make a cup at a time,  and no plastic touches my coffee! And I always drink only the freshest cup of coffee.


----------



## toujours*chic

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! That way I just make a cup at a time,  and no plastic touches my coffee! And I always drink only the freshest cup of coffee.


Where did you find the copper dripper and filters? Such a great idea. And none of the concern about the plastic pods going to landfills.


----------



## Sunshine mama

toujours*chic said:


> Where did you find the copper dripper and filters? Such a great idea. And none of the concern about the plastic pods going to landfills.



Thank you!
I got mine from Amazon, and it comes with starter filters.





						Amazon.com: Minos Clever Coffee Dripper Brewer - Pour Over Cone, Wear and Scratch-Resistant Colored Stainless Steel with Permanent Drip Cone Filter: Makes 1-4 Cups, PVD, Rose Gold: Kitchen & Dining
					

Shop Minos at the Amazon Small Appliance Parts & Accessories store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



					www.amazon.com
				



Filters I use are:


			https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Brew-Coffee-Filters-Each/dp/B005F196DQ
		

I fold the filter into a sharp cone shape for a better fit.

It's also good to use a pour over kettle for a better cup of coffee.


----------



## luckylove

yummy ice cream delivered fresh to our door today


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I got mine from Amazon, and it comes with starter filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Minos Clever Coffee Dripper Brewer - Pour Over Cone, Wear and Scratch-Resistant Colored Stainless Steel with Permanent Drip Cone Filter: Makes 1-4 Cups, PVD, Rose Gold: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> 
> Shop Minos at the Amazon Small Appliance Parts & Accessories store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filters I use are:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Brew-Coffee-Filters-Each/dp/B005F196DQ
> 
> 
> I fold the filter into a sharp cone shape for a better fit.
> 
> It's also good to use a pour over kettle for a better cup of coffee.


I know that this is not a coffee forum, but I’m wondering if you might comment on this process v. a French press. For those of us who are hopelessly addicted. Ive been drinking French press coffee for years but always up for purchasing new coffee toys.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I know that this is not a coffee forum, but I’m wondering if you might comment on this process v. a French press. For those of us who are hopelessly addicted. Ive been drinking French press coffee for years but always up for purchasing new coffee toys.


Hi Kimbashop!
I have 3 main reasons why I don't use the French press method.

1. I'm a bit lazy about washing all the parts. (the most important reason) 
2. I want to filter out oils in the coffee that are associated with raising the LDL blood cholesterol levels.
3. Pour over is super non fussy, at least for me. 
There are tons of articles,  but here's one regarding filtered coffee vs non filtered coffee:








						What is the healthiest way to brew coffee?
					

You might want to reconsider your love of French press coffee.




					www.today.com
				



For French press coffee lovers, there are those who French press first for the deep flavor,  then use the pour over method to remove the oils.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Kimbashop!
> I have 3 main reasons why I don't use the French press method.
> 
> 1. I'm a bit lazy about washing all the parts. (the most important reason)
> 2. I want to filter out oils in the coffee that are associated with raising the LDL blood cholesterol levels.
> 3. Pour over is super non fussy, at least for me.
> There are tons of articles,  but here's one regarding filtered coffee vs non filtered coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the healthiest way to brew coffee?
> 
> 
> You might want to reconsider your love of French press coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.today.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For French press coffee lovers, there are those who French press first for the deep flavor,  then use the pour over method to remove the oils.


This is SO helpful. I will tell the DH about the cholesterol link. THANKS!


----------



## JenJBS

Wearing this bracelet I got in Moab on a Mother and Daughter camping trip to Arches National Park several years ago. Seeing it on my wrist reminds me of the wonderful trip, and the fun afternoon Mom and I spent wandering though the shops on Moab's Main St. Plus, it's purple...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Wearing this bracelet I got in Moab on a Mother and Daughter camping trip to Arches National Park several years ago. Seeing it on my wrist reminds me of the wonderful trip, and the fun afternoon Mom and I spent wandering though the shops on Moab's Main St. Plus, it's purple...
> View attachment 4790993


Awww...I can just imagine the sweet time you had with your mom!
And that's a sweet purple bracelet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

On a similar note,  I made this bracelet by cutting an unused belt.
Time to go look for more unusable belts!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww...I can just imagine the sweet time you had with your mom!
> And that's a sweet purple bracelet!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## ksuromax

this little guy jumped out of nowhere when i stepped out of our corner market, i walked around to see if there's his family anywhere, but found none. We had 2 different people asking if there were stray kitties to adopt, so i thought i could easily find him a new home. We reverted back to both, and both refused to take him, giving lame excuses (cats can transfer C19, or they didn't want to go to the Vet's for all related procedures...) (as if they don't go out to buy groceries, but anyway) 
We found him a new home. 
A loving home. 
And now he's sleeping so peacefully and making me happy  
Cheeto


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> this little guy jumped out of nowhere when i stepped out of our corner market, i walked around to see if there's his family anywhere, but found none. We had 2 different people asking if there were stray kitties to adopt, so i thought i could easily find him a new home. We reverted back to both, and both refused to take him, giving lame excuses (cats can transfer C19, or they didn't want to go to the Vet's for all related procedures...) (as if they don't go out to buy groceries, but anyway)
> We found him a new home.
> A loving home.
> And now he's sleeping so peacefully and making me happy
> Cheeto
> 
> View attachment 4791219



He's adorable!!!       And clearly feels right at home!


----------



## MissIn

The small things that have really brought a lot of joy to my life during COVID is going outside for a nature walk and tea! I just ordered a bunch of Harney & Sons teas and can't believe how excited I am for them to arrive


----------



## Clearblueskies

ksuromax said:


> this little guy jumped out of nowhere when i stepped out of our corner market, i walked around to see if there's his family anywhere, but found none. We had 2 different people asking if there were stray kitties to adopt, so i thought i could easily find him a new home. We reverted back to both, and both refused to take him, giving lame excuses (cats can transfer C19, or they didn't want to go to the Vet's for all related procedures...) (as if they don't go out to buy groceries, but anyway)
> We found him a new home.
> A loving home.
> And now he's sleeping so peacefully and making me happy
> Cheeto
> 
> View attachment 4791219


Aw, well done, he looks very happy!


----------



## Lake Effect

ksuromax said:


> this little guy jumped out of nowhere when i stepped out of our corner market, i walked around to see if there's his family anywhere, but found none. We had 2 different people asking if there were stray kitties to adopt, so i thought i could easily find him a new home. We reverted back to both, and both refused to take him, giving lame excuses (cats can transfer C19, or they didn't want to go to the Vet's for all related procedures...) (as if they don't go out to buy groceries, but anyway)
> We found him a new home.
> A loving home.
> And now he's sleeping so peacefully and making me happy
> Cheeto
> 
> View attachment 4791219


Cheeto. Sitting here having my morning coffee. What a great way to start my day, Ty


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> A coffee pour over dripper that will never break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785826


Ty so much!! I have been using a single serve Kuerig with my reusable pods. Since I am wfh to September, and then only going to our office once a week, I was thinking about going back to a drip coffee maker. But you reminded me I have an old school Melitta pour over (plastic, I know!) and I had the most delicious coffee yesterday and this morning, as I tried a new coffee with it  Will look for the copper pour over!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Ty so much!! I have been using a single serve Kuerig with my reusable pods. Since I am wfh to September, and then only going to our office once a week, I was thinking about going back to a drip coffee maker. But you reminded me I have an old school Melita pour over (plastic, I know!) and I had the most delicious coffee yesterday and this morning, as I tried a new coffee with it  Will look for the copper pour over!


Oh I love my drippers! I got two, one for me and one for DH.
I got rid of my Keurigs(I tried many models) about 10 years ago when I couldn't get a good cup of organic decaf. I think they have decent Keurig choices now though.
Still,  I just don't want to participate in drinking hot beverages using plastic. We already have too much plastic in our blood that we simply don't need to choose to put more plastic in our bodies.
Just my opinion though. 
I provided a link above where I got mine. I just wanted to try it out cuz it was the most economical model I found on the web, and I'm so glad I did.
The larger model is what I purchased and I think it's 10.00 cheaper than the smaller model.  The smaller model is really cute though. So cute! I really wanted to get the smaller model too but I'm trying to downsize and minimize, so alas, I didn't get it. But we shall see.


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love my drippers! I got two, one for me and one for DH.
> I got rid of my Keurigs(I tried many models) about 10 years ago when I couldn't get a good cup of organic decaf. I think they have decent Keurig choices now though.
> Still,  I just don't want to participate in drinking hot beverages using plastic. We already have too much plastic in our blood that we simply don't need to choose to put more plastic in our bodies.
> Just my opinion though.
> I provided a link above where I got mine. I just wanted to try it out cuz it was the most economical model I found on the web, and I'm so glad I did.
> The larger model is what I purchased and I think it's 10.00 cheaper than the smaller model.  The smaller model is really cute though. So cute! I really wanted to get the smaller model too but I'm trying to downsize and minimize, so alas, I didn't get it. But we shall see.


Thanks for all the tips, it sounds so much easier than a French press.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love my drippers! I got two, one for me and one for DH.
> I got rid of my Keurigs(I tried many models) about 10 years ago when I couldn't get a good cup of organic decaf. I think they have decent Keurig choices now though.
> Still,  I just don't want to participate in drinking hot beverages using plastic. We already have too much plastic in our blood that we simply don't need to choose to put more plastic in our bodies.
> Just my opinion though.
> I provided a link above where I got mine. I just wanted to try it out cuz it was the most economical model I found on the web, and I'm so glad I did.
> The larger model is what I purchased and I think it's 10.00 cheaper than the smaller model.  The smaller model is really cute though. So cute! I really wanted to get the smaller model too but I'm trying to downsize and minimize, so alas, I didn't get it. But we shall see.


I completely understand your position on plastic. I have not eliminated the use of plastic but minimize it where ever I can. Just my opinion too! The Melitta pour over has been around a long time. 
You reminded me too of when I created my own foil pour over (from a take out container) , complete with a paper towel filter, after I had moved into a new apt (my old roommate had the coffee maker) and didn’t want to run out for coffee because it was raining cats and dogs! And that memory made me smile/happy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ksuromax said:


> this little guy jumped out of nowhere when i stepped out of our corner market, i walked around to see if there's his family anywhere, but found none. We had 2 different people asking if there were stray kitties to adopt, so i thought i could easily find him a new home. We reverted back to both, and both refused to take him, giving lame excuses (cats can transfer C19, or they didn't want to go to the Vet's for all related procedures...) (as if they don't go out to buy groceries, but anyway)
> We found him a new home.
> A loving home.
> And now he's sleeping so peacefully and making me happy
> Cheeto
> 
> View attachment 4791219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S


----------



## minnnea

Berry and mushroom picking! No phone just me and hubby (and 1 million mosquitos ). So relaxing and brings me so much happiness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> I completely understand your position on plastic. I have not eliminated the use of plastic but minimize it where ever I can. Just my opinion too! The Melitta pour over has been around a long time.
> You reminded me too of when I created my own foil pour over (from a take out container) , complete with a paper towel filter, after I had moved into a new apt (my old roommate had the coffee maker) and didn’t want to run out for coffee because it was raining cats and dogs! And that memory made me smile/happy


That's a great idea for travels!


----------



## luckylove

Spent the day yesterday with my parents. Watching my mom interacting with my son was really heart warming.


----------



## 880

MissIn said:


> I just ordered a bunch of Harney & Sons teas and can't believe how excited I am for them to arrive


MissIn, I love the decaf chocolate black tea from Harney. If you are feeling like more of a purist experience I love the He family black tea from verdanttea.com

sunshinemama, since I read your link re it’s unhealthy to use the french press for coffee, I’ve started to use it to brew tea.


----------



## KristyReed

Does anyone have an Apple Watch? I splurged and got one for my anniversary. (it's been a long quarantine lol!!) I'm only a few days in but loving it so far.


----------



## 880

KristyReed said:


> Does anyone have an Apple Watch? I splurged and got one for my anniversary. (it's been a long quarantine lol!!) I'm only a few days in but loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 4792258


Happy anniversary KristyReed! It looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KristyReed said:


> Does anyone have an Apple Watch? I splurged and got one for my anniversary. (it's been a long quarantine lol!!) I'm only a few days in but loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 4792258


Happy Anny!
I really like how you stacked it with the bracelets!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This creamer makes me really happy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I was looking for a delish non dairy creamer and I finally found a winner.  Maybe it's not the healthiest but it's really yummy.


----------



## RT1

I've been getting out a bit here lately, which in Texas is currently insane due to the number of rising COVID cases.

I find that people being nice to one another and saying Hello, Good Morning, etc. puts a smile on my face behind my mask.
Yesterday, I got great joy by following a college kid riding a bicycle and just seeing the fun she was having riding in the sunshine.
I couldn't pass her since it was a bike lane, so I had to go slowly.
Little things like opening the door for someone, helping them in any way I can do my heart good.

Last week, I was ay Cabelas' in Fort Worth, TX and the Red Cross had a Bloodmobile sitting in the parking lot, so I gave a pint and felt really good afterward.   It was just the right thing to do!


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> This creamer makes me really happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a delish non dairy creamer and I finally found a winner.  Maybe it's not the healthiest but it's really yummy.


Sunshine mama, I wish I knew you IRL, so I could get a list of stuff you recommend! I have a feeling (when your favorite coffee filter, and now this creamer, arrive at my house, my mornings will be much happier and more delicious) thank you! (Though I will not be able to accompany my newly healthy vegan lattes with your soufflé pancakes. . .


----------



## 880

RTone said:


> Last week, I was ay Cabelas' in Fort Worth, TX and the Red Cross had a Bloodmobile sitting in the parking lot, so I gave a pint and felt really good afterward. It was just the right thing to do!


This is so wonderful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Sunshine mama, I wish I knew you IRL, so I could get a list of stuff you recommend! I have a feeling (when your favorite coffee filter, and now this creamer, arrive at my house, my mornings will be much happier and more delicious) thank you! (Though I will not be able to accompany my newly healthy vegan lattes with your soufflé pancakes. . .


I hope I knew you IRL too! You have a positive upbeat personality that I adore!
I hope you like the creamer. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This creamer makes me really happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a delish non dairy creamer and I finally found a winner.  Maybe it's not the healthiest but it's really yummy.


Good to know. I really like oatmeal as a substitute because of its thickness. so I bet the hybrid will be tasty. I still find myself gravitating to cream tho!  I love fresh whipped cream or whole steamed milk in my coffee!


----------



## Souzie

Getting ice cream at the Dairy Queen drive through made me pretty happy


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Getting ice cream at the Dairy Queen drive through made me pretty happy
> View attachment 4792341


It's too pretty to eat!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> It's too pretty to eat!


Haha it was gone in less in 4 minutes


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Haha it was gone in less in 4 minutes


I totally understand!!!


----------



## surfchick

xsouzie said:


> Getting ice cream at the Dairy Queen drive through made me pretty happy
> View attachment 4792341


Dairy Queen! Looks delicious!  A few weeks ago I tried to go to one I know in this area. It's closed and apparently has been for a long time!


----------



## Souzie

surfchick said:


> Dairy Queen! Looks delicious!  A few weeks ago I tried to go to one I know in this area. It's closed and apparently has been for a long time!


Oh no...I'm sorry!!


----------



## surfchick

xsouzie said:


> Oh no...I'm sorry!!


I had to settle for a gas station Drumstick ice cream bar instead. It's just not the same!


----------



## surfchick

.


----------



## RT1

surfchick said:


> I had to settle for a gas station Drumstick ice cream bar instead. It's just not the same!



Ugh....totally not the same as DQ!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> This is so wonderful!


Thank You very much.    

I used to do this all the time when they had blood drives, but now during this pandemic, it just felt like the right thing to do.
I just plain like helping people out!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sunshine mama said:


> This creamer makes me really happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a delish non dairy creamer and I finally found a winner.  Maybe it's not the healthiest but it's really yummy.


That pour over is so beautiful!is it copper?


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bottle of Red said:


> That pour over is so beautiful!is it copper?


Thank you!
Scratch proof titanium ion plated colored stainless steel, according to its description.
That was easy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Good to know. I really like oatmeal as a substitute because of its thickness. so I bet the hybrid will be tasty. I still find myself gravitating to cream tho!  I love fresh whipped cream or whole steamed milk in my coffee!


Me too! 
But my tummy doesn't love dairy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sorry guys.  I know a lot of us have gained some weight due to SAH, but I still wanted to share some small joys in my life. Apple pie is one of my all time favorite pies. Homemade even better.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry guys.  I know a lot of us have gained some weight due to SAH, but I still wanted to share some small joys in my life. Apple pie is one of my all time favorite pies. Homemade even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793713
> View attachment 4793714



Looks delicious!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

It's simple....but still, candy, especially sugar candy (gummy bears and sours rather than chocolates)!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry guys.  I know a lot of us have gained some weight due to SAH, but I still wanted to share some small joys in my life. Apple pie is one of my all time favorite pies. Homemade even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793713
> View attachment 4793714


Absolutely perfect looking pie!


----------



## shesnochill

Megs said:


> It's hard to stay positive at this time, but let's share small things that make us happy on a daily basis. Positivity spreads! Stay safe everyone



Love this idea @megs! 

When I'm out walking my dog in the morning - the singing birds in our neighborhood. I used to listen to music/podcasts - now I prefer silence + the natural sounds of what's around me. Ie: birds


----------



## shesnochill

Violetsandcoco said:


> It's simple....but still, candy, especially sugar candy (gummy bears and sours rather than chocolates)!



MMMMMMMM

I am obsessed with Sprout's gummy worms.


----------



## shesnochill

Fun thread @Carrieshaver


----------



## hokatie

Got the flowers from my DH for birthday


----------



## 880

Happy birthday Hokatie! They are beautiful! Your DH has great taste!


----------



## A bottle of Red

hokatie said:


> Got the flowers from my DH for birthday
> 
> View attachment 4794716


Happy birthday! Beautiful roses


----------



## MissIn

880 said:


> MissIn, I love the decaf chocolate black tea from Harney. If you are feeling like more of a purist experience I love the He family black tea from verdanttea.com
> 
> sunshinemama, since I read your link re it’s unhealthy to use the french press for coffee, I’ve started to use it to brew tea.


Oh man, there are so many teas by them that I want to try! Thanks for the recommendations~ French press for tea huh? I'll need to look into this


----------



## JenJBS

hokatie said:


> Got the flowers from my DH for birthday
> 
> View attachment 4794716



Happy Birthday!     They are beautiful!


----------



## RT1

shesnochill said:


> Love this idea @megs!
> 
> When I'm out walking my dog in the morning - the singing birds in our neighborhood. I used to listen to music/podcasts - now I prefer silence + *the natural sounds of what's around me. Ie: birds *



In the evenings here, as it finally cools down a bit, you can sit and listen to the doves coo and the cicada's sing their songs of love.    
This takes me back to summer's as a kid.   Really enjoyable!

I much prefer this to the noise of traffic and loud music.


----------



## LilTiffany

Just stumbled on this thread - y’all are my people!!!!

I love...
1. toenails painted in my favourite summer coral color (not quite as neat as the professionals but it does the trick!)
2. A beautiful cup of Earl Grey tea on my patio (with children’s toys in my peripheral)...
3. Beautiful squeezy hugs with my daughters
4. Passing by artwork DH and I picked up in China a decade ago, that I finally hung up 2 weeks ago. It reminds me of both the trip and my can-do attitude during covid (especially when i’m In a “cannot-do” funk).

And always *always* - s’mores and sunsets. (Picture taken at a recent Airbnb, not my home! )


----------



## hokatie

880 said:


> Happy birthday Hokatie! They are beautiful! Your DH has great taste!





A bottle of Red said:


> Happy birthday! Beautiful roses





JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!     They are beautiful!


Thank you all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some balls. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These strawberries.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Some balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795374
> 
> These strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795375



Can't decide which looks yummier! Enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

A friend of ours just told us about a great swimming hole near us, in our local creek, that had a rope swing and areas to sit and hang in the shade. This brutally hot and humid Sunday, my family (DH and two sons) and I went there with our dog. Our dog is a black lab/shepherd mix and does not do well in the heat. Watching her swim in the cold creek, chasing after floating sticks, drinking the water, getting out and leaping in the fields of grass, then plunging back into the cold water and swimming happily beside us-- there must be a word out there somewhere to describe the joy you feel when your pets are happy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Can't decide which looks yummier! Enjoy!


Why not both?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> A friend of ours just told us about a great swimming hole near us, in our local creek, that had a rope swing and areas to sit and hang in the shade. This brutally hot and humid Sunday, my family (DH and two sons) and I went there with our dog. Our dog is a black lab/shepherd mix and does not do well in the heat. Watching her swim in the cold creek, chasing after floating sticks, drinking the water, getting out and leaping in the fields of grass, then plunging back into the cold water and swimming happily beside us-- there must be a word out there somewhere to describe the joy you feel when your pets are happy.


Sounds just dreamy!


----------



## Kimbashop

dreamy, yes! We are so glad we found it. Where I live there are tons of streams. It was fun to find a spot that someone felt a desire to fashion a rope swing for all to enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Got the flowers from my DH for birthday
> 
> View attachment 4794716


Happy birthday!
The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This drawing! I have been obsessed with fresh strawberries lately,  so my DD gave this to me.


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!
> The flowers are beautiful.


Thank you friend!


----------



## rose60610

I feed the birds in the backyard and frequently clean and fill the birdbath. I've gotten a number of different foods for various kinds and feed them a lot. They seem very happy. I think they're going to get so fat they can't fly.


----------



## Havanese 28

Cooking, baking, reading, flower and herb gardening, walking 5 miles a day are all activities I’m enjoying.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Receive a package and cooking! I learned lots of different recipes while staying in.


----------



## shesnochill

The beautiful colorful healthy breakfast I fixed up for me and my SO this morning.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sunshine mama said:


> This drawing! I have been obsessed with fresh strawberries lately,  so my DD gave this to me.
> View attachment 4799475


Wow what a talent!


----------



## Four Tails

Catching lightning bugs with my hands.

My dad used to catch them with me when I was a little kid. Now I have a niece and nephew who are really into it, and it's so much fun to do with them. They are used to using a repurposed food jar to catch lightning bugs, so the first time I did it with my bare hands they were blown away. Catching lightning bugs is also something we can do socially distantly, which means we can still run around and yell "I GOT ONE" behind our masks and from a safe distance.


----------



## shesnochill

Four Tails said:


> Catching lightning bugs with my hands.
> 
> My dad used to catch them with me when I was a little kid. Now I have a niece and nephew who are really into it, and it's so much fun to do with them. They are used to using a repurposed food jar to catch lightning bugs, so the first time I did it with my bare hands they were blown away. Catching lightning bugs is also something we can do socially distantly, which means we can still run around and yell "I GOT ONE" behind our masks and from a safe distance.



I’ve always wanted to do this. I don’t know where I can find them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bottle of Red said:


> Wow what a talent!


----------



## LilTiffany

Picking your very first homegrown cucumber!

You guys - I grew up in a family that discouraged playing in the dirt and wouldn’t entertain my desires to start a backyard garden. I loved reading the Little House on the Prairie books and how they were so self-sufficient and resourceful (does anyone else remember reading how they made a ball out of a pig’s bladder??).

So for me, this garden isn’t just a garden. It’s a little piece of me exploring and learning that I can do things that I/others once thought were too hard or tedious. And bonus - a great covid lesson in science, responsibility and persistence for my daughters! 

And lemme tell you. It was the best tasting cucumber we ever had.


----------



## 880

LilTiffany said:


> I loved reading the Little House on the Prairie books and how they were so self-sufficient and resourceful (does anyone else remember reading how they made a ball out of a pig’s bladder??).


Yes, absolutely! Your cucumber looks amazing! 

Sunshine mama, your daughter is so talented! Loved the painting of iced tea and both strawberry ones!


----------



## hokatie

The hand-sewing face mask for my little boy


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Yes, absolutely! Your cucumber looks amazing!
> 
> Sunshine mama, your daughter is so talented! Loved the painting of iced tea and both strawberry ones!


Thank you 880!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This elusive flower! So hard to catch when the plant is flowering cuz it's so tiny.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yesterday, my happiness came in the form of sitting on the terrace with my dogs and feeding them (and myself) ice cold, perfectly ripe watermelon.  It was heavenly.


----------



## rutabaga

When my coworker actually does her work so my supervisor doesn't reassign it to me because she's not pulling her weight, wooo!


----------



## JenJBS

My new Maison Margiela bag was just delivered, and I like it even better in person.  So smooshy!!!  Smooshy purses make me happy!


----------



## Souzie

When we got our new house last year, I bought this Ralph Lauren chinoiserie wallpaper to go in our powder room. Since then, there's been renovation after renovation and then the pandemic hit and everything was brought to a standstill. We recently started letting people in the house again (with masks) and finally got the wallpaper up. It's beautiful and makes me happy every time I go in there.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new Maison Margiela bag was just delivered, and I like it even better in person.  So smooshy!!!  Smooshy purses make me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804460
> View attachment 4804461


very pretty! Smoosh makes me happy, too, especially these days. Extra comfort!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new Maison Margiela bag was just delivered, and I like it even better in person.  So smooshy!!!  Smooshy purses make me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804460
> View attachment 4804461


Nice! Pillow and bag in one!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> very pretty! Smoosh makes me happy, too, especially these days. Extra comfort!



Thank you!    We need all the comfort we can get these days.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Pillow and bag in one!



Thank you!  Yep. Gotta love multitasking.


----------



## Sunshine mama

More strawberries! I think strawberries are sooo pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> More strawberries! I think strawberries are sooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805449



Pretty, and oh so yummy!


----------



## *Jenn*

fertility appt this morning went well.
probably triggering tonight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty, and oh so yummy!


This batch was soooo good!
Should have gotten more!


----------



## skyqueen

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yesterday, my happiness came in the form of sitting on the terrace with my dogs and feeding them (and myself) ice cold, perfectly ripe watermelon.  It was heavenly.


Your dogs are so adorable it must have been heaven!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> My new Maison Margiela bag was just delivered, and I like it even better in person.  So smooshy!!!  Smooshy purses make me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804460
> View attachment 4804461



Jen, that’s really a gorgeous bag!
Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Jen, that’s really a gorgeous bag!
> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Punkie

My baby girl who we waited 15 years for. We struggled so much with our fertility and I remember so vividly the feeling of despair and never being a mother. We adopted our precious Milena almost exactly one year ago. Now she lies asleep in my arms and I’m so overwhelmed with thankfulness for our precious daughter


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Mornings like this morning. My better half still in dreamland cuddling with a pillow - and I'm sitting in the backyard with a newspaper, fresh coffee, some apple juice - listening to classical music. And as soon as I hear the shutters of the master bedroom going up, I know she woke up, and I start preparing breakfast for the two of us.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oliver, you may call her your better half, but you sound pretty darned special, too.  What a lovely image you painted of your home life.  Wishing you many, many mornings together!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Xsouz, your wallpaper is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is from my DD. Can't figure out what she is trying to tell me, but I think she is trying to tell me that she admires my taste!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Mornings like this morning. My better half still in dreamland cuddling with a pillow - and I'm sitting in the backyard with a newspaper, fresh coffee, some apple juice - listening to classical music. And as soon as I hear the shutters of the master bedroom going up, I know she woke up, and I start preparing breakfast for the two of us.
> 
> View attachment 4806275
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


She is lucky!!

Kind regards,
Sunshine


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> She is lucky!!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sunshine



Thanks Sunshine! In a sense, we are lucky - it's not that I'm not on the receiving end as well. So I lucked out as well.  You know, when I'm knee deep in a DIY project around the house, and suddenly the smell of fresh baked waffles comes around ... 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ksuromax

for the first 10 days-2 weeks she was hating him like hell, and now she's become his foster Mum, liking and petting her new 'baby' 
it makes me feel even more happy now to see how he's accepted in the family


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> for the first 10 days-2 weeks she was hating him like hell, and now she's become his foster Mum, liking and petting her new 'baby'
> it makes me feel even more happy now to see how he's accepted in the family
> 
> View attachment 4807490


Awwwwww! Cat angels!!!!!
So sweet.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwwwww! Cat angels!!!!!
> So sweet.


thanks!


----------



## Sferics

TPF is like a window with a wide fascinating view because of its members. 
The contact with all the different people around the world always gives me a small but fine feeling of happiness when I feel trapped in the province.
!


----------



## 880

Wish I could give you guys fifty zillion loves votes for making my day brighter! Thank you  (on iPad I cannot do more than the smiley face emoticon! Love the cat angels, the peaceful early morning, and the puttering around the house waffles. You are all an inspiration!

I’ve  been doing a version of serious eats gazpacho All summer. But then I saw this Recipe from the NYT:

*Vanessa’s Arjamolho*

5 ripe tomatoes, peeled and diced
1 onion, minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
Cucumber, minced (optional)
3 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons vinegar
1 tablespoon salt
Oregano (to taste)
1 loaf stale sourdough bread, cut into one-inch cubes
1. Place cut tomatoes in a large bowl, followed by the onion, garlic and (if using) cucumber. Lightly mash together with your hand. Season with oil, vinegar, oregano and salt. Taste and adjust if needed.
2. Pour about four cups cold water into the bowl until it has the consistency of a light soup. Stir. Taste again to check the seasoning.
3. Serve with the bread cubes, stirring them in like croutons. The goal is to have a chunky texture without letting the bread get too soggy.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/17/...sa-barragao.html?referringSource=articleShare

of course if you are an artist livping on the beach in Portugal, with fresh,y picked oroduce, it might taste better . When I do it, I may just saturate the bread in water, squeeze the excess out and mix with the veggies (Or add less water) depending on how liquid I want the final outcome.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> for the first 10 days-2 weeks she was hating him like hell, and now she's become his foster Mum, liking and petting her new 'baby'
> it makes me feel even more happy now to see how he's accepted in the family
> 
> View attachment 4807490



Awwww!    So sweet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sunshine mama said:


> A coffee pour over dripper that will never break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785826



Sunshine, I'm thinking maybe you should petition Ama*on for a commission!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sunshine, I'm thinking maybe you should petition Ama*on for a commission!
> View attachment 4807787


Hahaha! 
it looks great. 
Do you like it?


----------



## hokatie

Sunset over the bay.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

880 said:


> Wish I could give you guys fifty zillion loves votes for making my day brighter! Thank you  (on iPad I cannot do more than the smiley face emoticon! Love the cat angels, the peaceful early morning, and the puttering around the house waffles. You are all an inspiration!
> 
> I’ve  been doing a version of serious eats gazpacho All summer. But then I saw this Recipe from the NYT:
> 
> *Vanessa’s Arjamolho*
> 
> 5 ripe tomatoes, peeled and diced
> 1 onion, minced
> 2 garlic cloves, minced
> Cucumber, minced (optional)
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 3 tablespoons vinegar
> 1 tablespoon salt
> Oregano (to taste)
> 1 loaf stale sourdough bread, cut into one-inch cubes
> 1. Place cut tomatoes in a large bowl, followed by the onion, garlic and (if using) cucumber. Lightly mash together with your hand. Season with oil, vinegar, oregano and salt. Taste and adjust if needed.
> 2. Pour about four cups cold water into the bowl until it has the consistency of a light soup. Stir. Taste again to check the seasoning.
> 3. Serve with the bread cubes, stirring them in like croutons. The goal is to have a chunky texture without letting the bread get too soggy.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/17/...sa-barragao.html?referringSource=articleShare
> 
> of course if you are an artist livping on the beach in Portugal, with fresh,y picked oroduce, it might taste better . When I do it, I may just saturate the bread in water, squeeze the excess out and mix with the veggies (Or add less water) depending on how liquid I want the final outcome.



That looked so fantastic, I wanted to make it. I printed the recipe, but somehow the main picture didn't print. 

This is what I ended up with. 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 880

Oliver, it looks fantastic and I’m sure it tastes delicious! I’m imagining you having some on your lovely wooden table surrounded by beautiful greenery outside!  I’m planning to do mine this weekend after my Serious East easy gazpacho recipe runs out (I make a lot) (I purée my gazpacho in the food processor bc I’m lazy 









						Easy Gazpacho Recipe
					

Super fast gazpacho. The key is layering and salting the vegetables above the bread so that their exuded juices get sopped up before blending.




					www.seriouseats.com


----------



## Souzie

Walking down the stairs this morning brought a smile to my face when I saw the rainbow flashes my chandelier was giving off..


----------



## tlamdang08

My first time trying to Dry roses by cook them in microwave, glue them and then framed.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Having a designated "tea spot" at home to practice my tea ceremony and relax.


----------



## tlamdang08

pearlsnjeans said:


> Having a designated "tea spot" at home to practice my tea ceremony and relax.
> 
> View attachment 4811767


Beautiful presentation


----------



## pearlsnjeans

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful presentation



Thank you! I enjoy practicing Japanese tea ceremony, but couldn't go to in-person classes until further notice. So online zoom classes with my instructor is what we're doing!

I hope you and your family are well @tlamdang08


----------



## tlamdang08

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you! I enjoy practicing Japanese tea ceremony, but couldn't go to in-person classes until further notice. So online zoom classes with my instructor is what we're doing!
> 
> I hope you and your family are well @tlamdang08


When I was young I had to take classes for these things and love it. But it was very complicated to achieve the best taste. I am still learning now   
thank you for your greeting, I wish your family the same as well.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

tlamdang08 said:


> When I was young I did have to take classes for these things and love it. But it was very complicated to achieve the best taste. I am still learning now



You should keep at it! It's very enjoyable--I think my favorite part is getting to eat the beautifully made wagashi.


----------



## tlamdang08

pearlsnjeans said:


> You should keep at it! It's very enjoyable--I think my favorite part is getting to eat the beautifully made wagashi.


Same here


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Wishing everyone a great summer-night out.




Enjoying a glass of cold Pinot gris.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kinda' better than the original


----------



## A bottle of Red

*Jenn* said:


> fertility appt this morning went well.
> probably triggering tonight!


Good luck!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

This thread brings me joy every single day.  It's lovely to see you all enjoying simple (and some extremely creative) ways of handling these troubling days.  You are all very much appreciated!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Finally .. my (fifth attempt) chiffon cake has a decent "shape", still room for improvement though as those bubbles are a no-no.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tiny tiny bag. I love the dose of pink it gives me!


----------



## tlamdang08

On my long-term commitment project. A good way to practice Patient.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> On my long-term commitment project. A good way to practice Patient.
> 
> View attachment 4814475


What may I ask you did to this lovely heart?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CaviarChanel said:


> Finally .. my (fifth attempt) chiffon cake has a decent "shape", still room for improvement though as those bubbles are a no-no.
> 
> View attachment 4813790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813791


I'll eat it!


----------



## Souzie

My prayer room. I come here every morning to light incense and meditate. My favorite is an a non-toxic incense from Japan called 'Moss Garden' and it smells heavenly


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> What may I ask you did to this lovely heart?


I hand sew the heart scarf on a decorative pillow then I add crystal at the edges for more sparkles   And I have many more pillows to do


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> I hand sew the heart scarf on a decorative pillow then I add crystal at the edges for more sparkles   And I have many more pillows to do


It's very pretty!


----------



## A bottle of Red

CaviarChanel said:


> Finally .. my (fifth attempt) chiffon cake has a decent "shape", still room for improvement though as those bubbles are a no-no.
> 
> View attachment 4813790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813791


I'm not an expert baker, but have you tried to turn the cake pan upside down when it cools?
You need to be super careful, because the cake could slip out of the pan; but if not it supposedly helps the cake not fall. (At least that's what my mom did with such cakes.)



Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny tiny bag. I love the dose of pink it gives me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814437


Perfect pink color bag & rose!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bottle of Red said:


> Perfect pink color bag & rose!


Thank you.


----------



## JenJBS

Roses from my local florist always make me happy, and make Monday better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The sun shining through the leaves.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Observing these flowers while running is so much better than a treadmill.


----------



## LPR200

This thread is a simple pleasure! As this wears on, I'm finding small pleasures important. I'm enjoying FaceTime with my best friend, sitting outside with tea or coffee, quiet mornings and when our puppy is finally tired enough to nap...he looks like a little angel!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LPR200 said:


> This thread is a simple pleasure! As this wears on, I'm finding small pleasures important. I'm enjoying FaceTime with my best friend, sitting outside with tea or coffee, quiet mornings and when our puppy is finally tired enough to nap...he looks like a little angel!


I agree!
And your days sound lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The sun shining through the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815755





Sunshine mama said:


> Observing these flowers while running is so much better than a treadmill.
> View attachment 4815759



Beautiful pictures! So much prettier than a treadmill.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> The sun shining through the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815755


Looks like you are in paradise!


----------



## limom

My furry babies.


----------



## tlamdang08

My fur baby when tiered


Sunshine mama said:


> Observing these flowers while running is so much better than a treadmill.
> View attachment 4815759


From this angle, the view worth millions of dollars.
Thanks for sharing and please come back here to keep us posted for 4 seasons.


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonkotsu ramen ( modified)


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> My fur baby when tiered
> 
> From this angle, the view worth millions of dollars.
> Thanks for sharing and please come back here to keep us posted for 4 seasons.


Hahahah! I don't go there in the winter! Too slippery. 
But I'll try to take some photos in the fall!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Looks like you are in paradise!


As long as I don't accidently step on goose poo!


----------



## tlamdang08

My favorite mask of the day.


----------



## JenJBS

These beautiful roses still making me happy.


----------



## Kimbashop

swimming in the local creek at the end of a long, hot day.


----------



## tlamdang08

De-stressing time


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> De-stressing time
> 
> View attachment 4817249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817251


Very pretty!


----------



## Nicole.Davison

My dogs, A good cup of coffee, a good conversation.... I miss hugs  the most


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> swimming in the local creek at the end of a long, hot day.
> View attachment 4817231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817232



Just seeing your pup having so much fun in the water makes me happy!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Just seeing your pup having so much fun in the water makes me happy!


Me too. I love watching her enjoy herself!


----------



## Canturi lover

The smell of fresh cut grass.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Before the party.


----------



## Sunshine mama

All going to the party!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The party has begun!


----------



## Lake Effect

I enjoyed a walk through a neighboring town and coffee outside


----------



## tlamdang08

Too hot to go out, I cook only 1 Bow of egg+ mushrooms noodles Japanese’s style.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Too hot to go out, I cook only 1 Bow of egg+ mushrooms noodles Japanese’s style.
> 
> View attachment 4819917


----------



## 880

CaviarChanel said:


> Finally .. my (fifth attempt) chiffon cake has a decent "shape", still room for improvement though as those bubbles are a no-no.
> 
> View attachment 4813790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813791


Caviar Chanel, your cake looks exceedingly delicious! I think I read somewhere (either Stella Parks, Serious Eats or Brave Tart, or Cooks illustrated or King Arthur, to get rid of air bubbles, just tap the pan hard a couple of times before baking And of course cool upside down! Oh, and I think I read that  if you beat the egg whites more slowly, lower speed for longer time, that helps)  It makes me really happy to see other people’s baked goods bc my endocrin diagnosed me as prediabetic and put me on a diet Nd exercise regimen, so it’s like a fantasy to see other people’s cakes.  I bet the other four cakes you did we’re super delicious also !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trail walking/ hiking.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi 880,
You hit the nail on the head - I did both (beating the meringue longer and tapping the pan) but my baking skills are still questionable .. partially PATIENCE on my part plays a big part in getting everything right (correct).  Here is the fifth and last.   Half went to my neighbor across the street who lives alone and the rest disappeared over black coffee with DH.
p/s:  I am too prediabetic ..  






880 said:


> Caviar Chanel, your cake looks exceedingly delicious! I think I read somewhere (either Stella Parks, Serious Eats or Brave Tart, or Cooks illustrated or King Arthur, to get rid of air bubbles, just tap the pan hard a couple of times before baking And of course cool upside down! Oh, and I think I read that  if you beat the egg whites more slowly, lower speed for longer time, that helps)  It makes me really happy to see other people’s baked goods bc my endocrin diagnosed me as prediabetic and put me on a diet Nd exercise regimen, so it’s like a fantasy to see other people’s cakes.  I bet the other four cakes you did we’re super delicious also !


----------



## Sunshine mama

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi 880,
> You hit the nail on the head - I did both (beating the meringue longer and tapping the pan) but my baking skills are still questionable .. partially PATIENCE on my part plays a big part in getting everything right (correct).  Here is the fifth and last.   Half went to my neighbor across the street who lives alone and the rest disappeared over black coffee with DH.
> p/s:  I am too prediabetic ..
> 
> View attachment 4820679


This one looks so much better than your other cake!!!


----------



## 880

CaviarChanel said:


> p/s: I am too prediabetic ..


Agree with Sunshinemama, this cake is perfection! I’m so sorry You cannot enjoy your cake. But I’m sure your neighbor was exceedingly grateful! My endocrin put me on meds; adjusted my thyroid meds; and put me on a diet. . . and I’m exercising every day. The upside is perhaps I will soon be able to fit into Old RTW In my closet. I also got a wittings digital scale that emailed me when I was 1/2 pound overweight. I’m still on the fence as to whether that’s a good thing. good luck!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Agree with Sunshinemama, this cake is perfection! I’m so sorry You cannot enjoy your cake. But I’m sure your neighbor was exceedingly grateful! My endocrin put me on meds; adjusted my thyroid meds; and put me on a diet. . . and I’m exercising every day. The upside is perhaps I will soon be able to fit into Old RTW In my closet. I also got a wittings digital scale that emailed me when I was 1/2 pound overweight. I’m still on the fence as to whether that’s a good thing. good luck!


You go Girl!   
I’m proud of your dedication.  
Keep up the good work and make exercise your new “habit.”


----------



## 880

RTone said:


> You go Girl!
> I’m proud of your dedication.
> Keep up the good work and make exercise your new “habit.”


Thank you RTone. Progress is a bit slow at the moment


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Thank you RTone. Progress is a bit slow at the moment


Slow works well in the beginning.     
Remember, you had to crawl before you could walk, and walk before you could run!
Consistency brings results!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RTone said:


> Slow works well in the beginning.
> Remember, you had to crawl before you could walk, and walk before you could run!
> Consistency brings results!


Ahhh! Consistency!
No wonder I wasn't getting any results!!


----------



## RT1

It's simple....start out slowly, gradually working up to longer workouts.
Depending on whether you use a treadmill, elliptical, or indoor bicycle.
They almost all have ways to keep track of your progress or use a Smartwatch or FitBit.
They will record your different zones (fat burning, aerobic, peak, etc.) and let you see your heartrate, track the calories you burn, and you can visually see your progress as you go.

To start out* full gung ho *is a recipe for failure and defeat.     
Work out one step at a time, one day at a time, one week at a time, and soon you will have lost 5-10 lbs, lowered your resting heartrate, increased your metabolism, and reduced your bad cholesterol.   

Hey, I could be a coach!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

From my Dad's garden
Lemons 
Chilies
Star fruits
Dragon fruit


----------



## tlamdang08

Dumplings for breakfast   
from Costco to my table.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I think my life has become officially pathetic.  My happiness for the day came in the form of watching the little Papa John's Pizza delivery car crawl along the map to deliver my dinner.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think my life has become officially pathetic.  My happiness for the day came in the form of watching the little Papa John's Pizza delivery car crawl along the map to deliver my dinner.


Those maps are cool though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Being surrounded by nature makes me happy.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Being surrounded by nature makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825977



Beautiful place!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think my life has become officially pathetic.  My happiness for the day came in the form of watching the little Papa John's Pizza delivery car crawl along the map to deliver my dinner.



I see nothing pathetic in being happy pizza is on its way. And I agree with Sunshine that those maps are cool. I enjoy watching my Amazon packages make their way to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful place!    Beautiful pic!


Thank you! 
I loved how the trees' shadows were creating lines that mimicked the sun's rays, as if radiating from the sun itself!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I see nothing pathetic in being happy pizza 8s on its way. And I agree with Sunshine that those maps are cool. I enjoy watching my Amazon packages make their way to me.


Yes!
Watching pizza get delivered always makes me happy.


----------



## minnnea

Time in the nature, without phone and picking berries. It makes me happy in several ways: it is calming - your brain rests but also I find myself thinkg what I am thankful for. Also I love to gather my own food, this year has so far been amazing - lots of berries and mushrooms, good with fish. I hope the game season will also provide plenty. I am so greatfull that I am able to be in nature and take what is provided for us.


----------



## arnott

Still seeing beautiful flowers this late in the Summer!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> From my Dad's garden
> Lemons
> Chilies
> Star fruits
> Dragon fruit
> 
> View attachment 4821531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821534



Holy crap, I've never seen a Dragon Fruit plant before!  Where does your Dad live?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Holy crap, I've never seen a Dragon Fruit plant before!  Where does your Dad live?


Northern California


----------



## Sunshine mama

More nature. It always takes my breath away.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sunshine, your pictures are so beautiful!  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> More nature. It always takes my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827562



Beautiful. So peaceful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@cavalier & @JenJBS
Thank you!!!


----------



## indiaink

tlamdang08 said:


> Dumplings for breakfast
> from Costco to my table.
> 
> View attachment 4825558


Right now looking at these dumplings makes me happy! What is the name/brand so I can see if my Costco has them!


----------



## RT1

This one always makes me happy.   Took it on vacation last year in Ouray, Colorado.
Moonrise over Imogene Pass.


----------



## tlamdang08

indiaink said:


> Right now looking at these dumplings makes me happy! What is the name/brand so I can see if my Costco has them!


Here It is,
They are delicious!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> More nature. It always takes my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827562





RTone said:


> This one always makes me happy. Took it on vacation last year in Ouray, Colorado.
> Moonrise over Imogene Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827701


Just by looking at these images, my moods are calm and feel peaceful immediately.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Just by looking at these images, my moods are calm and feel peaceful immediately.
> Thank you for sharing


You are so welcome, my friend.     
I love the mountains and find peace within when ever I am fortunate to go to Colorado or northern New Mexico.  
It's like the old John Denver song says..."*you can talk to God and listen to the casual reply.*"


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Just by looking at these images, my moods are calm and feel peaceful immediately.
> Thank you for sharing


Your sweet reply makes me happy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RTone said:


> This one always makes me happy.   Took it on vacation last year in Ouray, Colorado.
> Moonrise over Imogene Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827701


This is so cool and totally surreal!!!
I bet it was a million times better in person!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Here It is,
> They are delicious!
> 
> View attachment 4827738


----------



## tlamdang08

RTone said:


> You are so welcome, my friend.
> I love the mountains and find peace within when ever I am fortunate to go to Colorado or northern New Mexico.
> It's like the old John Denver song says..."*you can talk to God and listen to the casual reply.*"


I love Colorado scenery, I was there three or four years ago to take landscape pictures and totally drop death by the views...

Crushman lake on the rainy day.


----------



## indiaink

tlamdang08 said:


> Here It is,
> They are delicious!
> 
> View attachment 4827738


Thank you, added to the list!


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> This one always makes me happy.   Took it on vacation last year in Ouray, Colorado.
> Moonrise over Imogene Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827701


My new work desktop and lock screen! Thank you @RTone !!!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> My new work desktop and lock screen! Thank you @RTone !!!


For you, my friend, anything!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chocolate banana cake


----------



## indiaink

tlamdang08 said:


> Chocolate banana cake
> 
> View attachment 4827999


Wow, such presentation - thank you for taking a photo before it was all gone!


----------



## tlamdang08

indiaink said:


> Wow, such presentation - thank you for taking a photo before it was all gone!


  i Am glad that you like it.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Chocolate banana cake
> 
> View attachment 4827999


So pretty! Was the spoon chocolate?!!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Chocolate banana cake
> 
> View attachment 4827999



I just started singing "I see a little silhouetto of a spoon" in my head!


----------



## Rouge H

My DH in the kitchen washing dishes


----------



## Kimbashop

Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kimbashop said:


> Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
> this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.
> View attachment 4829102


Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Rouge H

Kimbashop said:


> Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
> this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.
> View attachment 4829102



That is just amazing and a bucket list check. Thanks for sharing❤️


----------



## Abba13

tlamdang08 said:


> Chocolate banana cake
> _*GASP!! *_ That looks SO Good!  Love the idea of the spoon.....clever.
> View attachment 4827999


----------



## Abba13

Kimbashop said:


> Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
> this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.
> View attachment 4829102


Beautiful......hope it's enlarged, framed, and on display in your home.


----------



## limom

The deers, we see everyday while working in the park.


----------



## 880

RTone said:


> This one always makes me happy.   Took it on vacation last year in Ouray, Colorado.
> Moonrise over Imogene Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827701


This is so stunning, beautiful, calming! Thank you!


----------



## Hq8

surrounding by nature , swimming ,cycling ,beach , travel and picnic


----------



## Hq8

CaviarChanel said:


> Finally .. my (fifth attempt) chiffon cake has a decent "shape", still room for improvement though as those bubbles are a no-no.
> 
> View attachment 4813790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813791



it is look tasty can you write site of recipe thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
> this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.
> View attachment 4829102



Beautiful pic. That sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This miniature phalaenopsis orchid with an explosion of tiny flowers.


----------



## tlamdang08

Memories...
(Those were the free-roaming days)


Reality...
Soft boil egg for breakfast and orchids to cheer up the day.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This miniature phalaenopsis orchid with an explosion of tiny flowers.
> 
> View attachment 4829308


I Love mini orchids, any kind of them will put a smile on me. Thanks for sharing   
I may go out to look for a new pot of orchids for my kitchen sink.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> I Love mini orchids, any kind of them will put a smile on me. Thanks for sharing
> I may go out to look for a new pot of orchids for my kitchen sink.



They definitely lift my spirits, especially now when I’ve been spending so much time at home due to the pandemic.  Sigh..... Hopefully this will be over soon.


----------



## RT1

The Maroon Bells near Aspen, Colorado.




The Milky Way Galaxy over Ouray, Colorado.

Both these pictures make me realize just how insignificant we, as humans, are in the grand scheme of life.
They also make me incredibly happy and calm.


----------



## RT1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> They definitely lift my spirits, especially now when I’ve been spending so much time at home due to the pandemic.  *Sigh..... Hopefully this will be over soon.*



It can't be over soon enough for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This miniature phalaenopsis orchid with an explosion of tiny flowers.
> 
> View attachment 4829308


Wow!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
> this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.
> View attachment 4829102


This beautiful photo reminds me of Fantasy Island!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

RT1 said:


> It can't be over soon enough for me.



Me neither.


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> View attachment 4829612
> 
> 
> The Maroon Bells near Aspen, Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 4829620
> 
> 
> The Milky Way Galaxy over Ouray, Colorado.
> 
> Both these pictures make me realize just how insignificant we, as humans, are in the grand scheme of life.
> They also make me incredibly happy and calm.


I love them. I got the same spots like your images.
Do you see this old house?
I wish I can go back for more landscape pictures some days.


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> I love them. I got the same spots like your images.
> Do you see this old house?
> I wish I can go back for more landscape pictures some days.
> 
> View attachment 4829717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829719


This is such a beautiful place to visit.
Peaceful and calming.
Thank you for posting these!


----------



## RT1

@tlamdang08 FYI, that's the old Crystal Mill aka Sheep Mountain Mill located above the Crystal River located between Aspen and Glenwood Springs, Colorado.
It's reputed to be one of the photographed places in CO.    
It used a water turbine on the river to drive air compressors to power machinery.
I absolutely love your pictures of this area...especially the one at night.


----------



## LemonDrop

it's raining this afternoon.


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> @tlamdang08 FYI, that's the old Crystal Mill aka Sheep Mountain Mill located above the Crystal River located between Aspen and Glenwood Springs, Colorado.
> It's reputed to be one of the photographed places in CO.
> It used a water turbine on the river to drive air compressors to power machinery.
> I absolutely love your pictures of this area...especially the one at night.


Thank you for the name of the location. Crystal Mill.
We were there 2 days one night. I was scare   But for pictures I concealed my fear. I Acted like nothing could creep me out. Then when I processed my photos all thing were paid.


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> View attachment 4829612
> 
> 
> The Maroon Bells near Aspen, Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 4829620
> 
> 
> The Milky Way Galaxy over Ouray, Colorado.
> 
> Both these pictures make me realize just how insignificant we, as humans, are in the grand scheme of life.
> They also make me incredibly happy and calm.


May I ask the pic of Maroon Bells is recently taken? As I am planning to go there next month for the fall foliage. If it’s already peak there, I may have to change my plan. Thank you!


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> May I ask the pic of Maroon Bells is recently taken? As I am planning to go there next month for the fall foliage. If it’s already peak there, I may have to change my plan. Thank you!



Taken last year.
The foliage and Aspens will begin to turn around the second week of September.    
That will be peak time in the Rockies.


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> May I ask the pic of Maroon Bells is recently taken? As I am planning to go there next month for the fall foliage. If it’s already peak there, I may have to change my plan. Thank you!


And, AFAIK, there are no restrictions on quarantine in Colorado.
New Mexico requires a 14 day quarantine.


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> Taken last year.
> The foliage and Aspens will begin to turn around the second week of September.
> That will be peak time in the Rockies.





RT1 said:


> And, AFAIK, there are no restrictions on quarantine in Colorado.
> New Mexico requires a 14 day quarantine.


Thanks a lot for the information! It’s great to hear that there is no quarantine in Colorado.  Can’t wait to see these beautiful fall colors.


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> Thanks a lot for the information! It’s great to hear that there is no quarantine in Colorado.  Can’t wait to see these beautiful fall colors.


Want to take along a passenger???   
Yes, the Aspens and Cottonwood trees will be phenomenal.
Fall is my favorite season in the mountains.


----------



## ColdSteel

Participating in my local "Buy Nothing" group. No wish too small or big. I've gotten rubber bands (for shoe repair) and steel cut oats (YUM, I couldn't wait too cook them!) and gifted baskets, a pool noodle, and today a bread maker that I think we intended to give to Thrift Town (RIP) or Goodwill but never remembered to put it all together or even grab it.

It's really beautiful to see people being so generous and helpful. And it makes me happy that these items were taken somewhere and immediately loved and used


----------



## scheurin

Love is in the air?


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I just found this thread and I love it!  Everyone‘s pictures are so great and inspiring.  A small thing that makes me happy is homemade French Onion soup and a simple green salad.


----------



## tlamdang08

MyMelodyLV said:


> I just found this thread and I love it!  Everyone‘s pictures are so great and inspiring.  A small thing that makes me happy is homemade French Onion soup and a simple green salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830575


One of my favorite soup. Love the salad bow too.


----------



## tlamdang08

Wake me up breakfast: coffee and yummy Bao (inside: pork, egg, Chinese sausage pork, wood-ear mushrooms  )


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, beautiful.


thank you!



Rouge H said:


> That is just amazing and a bucket list check. Thanks for sharing❤


Ketchikan, Alaska. Wonderful town accessible by boat or by plane. Nearly everyone there owns one or both!



Abba13 said:


> Beautiful......hope it's enlarged, framed, and on display in your home.


I have thought of doing just that. For now, I have it as my background on my computer so that I can stare at it every day.



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic. That sounds like a wonderful trip.


it was memorable for so many reasons, including the fact that I worked up the courage to get into a very small plane!



Sunshine mama said:


> This beautiful photo reminds me of Fantasy Island!


LOL -- it does! I hadn't thought of that but you are right!

Thanks, all. It really is a special place. My in-laws took all of us-- all 20 of us!-- on an Alaskan cruise for my MIL's birthday as a celebration. I am missing them right now as they live across the country from me. They are elderly with many health issues and I worry about them a lot right not. My own parents are gone and they have been like my own parents. I also miss seeing my nieces and nephews, and my sibling inlaws. We are all spread out across the country. This picture reminds me of these wonderful shared moments with all of them.


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> Want to take along a passenger???
> Yes, the Aspens and Cottonwood trees will be phenomenal.
> Fall is my favorite season in the mountains.


You’re welcome to join . I love fall and winter seasons too.
I take a road trip every year to see the fall foliage but this year is a bit difficulty with the COVID. Hopefully I can make it then I will send you those beautiful photos taking along the trip.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wake me up breakfast: coffee and yummy Bao (inside: pork, egg, Chinese sausage pork, wood-ear mushrooms  )
> 
> View attachment 4830637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830638


Did you make “banh bao”? Looked yummy


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Did you make “banh bao”? Looked yummy


I used to make them when my kids were young, my kids grew up by ”Banh bao”. Now I am free to buy them.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I used to make them when my kids were young, my kids grew up by ”Banh bao”. Now I am free to buy them.


You are a great mom . I’m sure your kids were drooling every time you made them.


----------



## hokatie

@RT1 i’ve just found an old photo from my trip last year


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> @RT1 i’ve just found an old photo from my trip last year
> 
> View attachment 4830943


Awww, i wish I Can go to June Lake this year.


----------



## Hq8

JenJBS said:


> Got to my mom's for a visit, and she'd made my favorite chocolate cake. We each had a piece for breakfast!



can i know recipe look tasty thank you


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> You’re welcome to join . I love fall and winter seasons too.
> I take a road trip every year to see the fall foliage but this year is a bit difficulty with the COVID. Hopefully I can make it then I will send you those beautiful photos taking along the trip.


Oh, please do!     
Take lots of photos...I love the mountains.
Take care and enjoy your road trip!


----------



## tlamdang08

While we are waiting for @hokatie new fall images, I got a few from few years ago
June Lake loop/CA


Last dollar road / Coronado 


Dancing Aspens/ Coronado 


I forgot this location but in my Coronado’s trip.


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> While we are waiting for @hokatie new fall images, I got a few from few years ago
> June Lake loop/CA
> View attachment 4831254
> 
> Last dollar road / Coronado
> View attachment 4831255
> 
> Dancing Aspens/ Coronado
> View attachment 4831258
> 
> I forgot this location but in my Coronado’s trip.
> 
> View attachment 4831256


All of your photos are exquisite. So artfully done! I love the curvy trees.


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> Wake me up breakfast: coffee and yummy Bao (inside: pork, egg, Chinese sausage pork, wood-ear mushrooms  )
> 
> View attachment 4830637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830638


is that a Hermes art deco cup? It is a lovely complement to your delicious-looking food.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kimbashop said:


> All of your photos are exquisite. So artfully done! I love the curvy trees.


Thank youuu, those are the time I will missed, and don’t know when I can return to that hobby  



Kimbashop said:


> is that a Hermes art deco cup? It is a lovely complement to your delicious-looking food.


Yes they are, I love simple black and white table wear  they do make my foods go up next level


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> While we are waiting for @hokatie new fall images, I got a few from few years ago
> June Lake loop/CA
> View attachment 4831254
> 
> Last dollar road / Coronado
> View attachment 4831255
> 
> Dancing Aspens/ Coronado
> View attachment 4831258
> 
> I forgot this location but in my Coronado’s trip.
> 
> View attachment 4831256


Gorgeous pictures here!


----------



## tlamdang08

@RT1  Thank you


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> While we are waiting for @hokatie new fall images, I got a few from few years ago
> June Lake loop/CA
> View attachment 4831254
> 
> Last dollar road / Coronado
> View attachment 4831255
> 
> Dancing Aspens/ Coronado
> View attachment 4831258
> 
> I forgot this location but in my Coronado’s trip.
> 
> View attachment 4831256


OMG.... you’re motivated me. I love all


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, i wish I Can go to June Lake this year.


Then let’s pack and go


----------



## hokatie

I’m inspired by @tlamdang08....today’s breakfast


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> Oh, please do!
> Take lots of photos...I love the mountains.
> Take care and enjoy your road trip!


Thank you


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> Thank you


May I ask where you are planning to go?


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> May I ask where you are planning to go?


Mammoth Lakes, Death Valley, Las Vegas, Zion National Park and Aspen. It’s a long trip and because of COVID so I’m still planning not booking for the hotel yet.


----------



## RT1

WOW, you ARE taking a road trip!!!     
How wonderful is this!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> OMG.... you’re motivated me. I love all


Yess please take as many pictures as you can and share with us  


hokatie said:


> Then let’s pack and go


I wish I could go!! my DH refuses to drive anywhere more than an hour he says he is getting old, his bladder isn't nice too him if he drive for more than an hour


hokatie said:


> I’m inspired by @tlamdang08....today’s breakfast
> 
> View attachment 4831415


I am fasting for blood draw this morning 
I am super hungry


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Mammoth Lakes, Death Valley, Las Vegas, Zion National Park and Aspen. It’s a long trip and because of COVID so I’m still planning not booking for the hotel yet.


These are All my favorites destinations before


----------



## grietje

I appreciate that our cottage in Bodega Bay is small. I can clean it in an hour. Done for the day and onto a nice long walk with the dogs.


----------



## minnnea

Nature and simple things again. Spider webs (spiders are not venomous in my country), flowers can still be found even though most are already gone and beard moss on spruce that indicates there is barely any pollution.


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> WOW, you ARE taking a road trip!!!
> How wonderful is this!


Thank you dear! Yes, I do this every year


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Yess please take as many pictures as you can and share with us
> I wish I could go!! my DH refuses to drive anywhere more than an hour he says he is getting old, his bladder isn't nice too him if he drive for more than an hour
> 
> I am fasting for blood draw this morning
> I am super hungry


Thank you love!  
Are you alright? I hate blood draw and feel very nervous every time. Take care!


----------



## tlamdang08

minnnea said:


> Nature and simple things again. Spider webs (spiders are not venomous in my country), flowers can still be found even though most are already gone and beard moss on spruce that indicates there is barely any pollution.
> 
> View attachment 4831430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831432


What's a country to live. Sound so amazing!


----------



## minnnea

tlamdang08 said:


> What's a country to live. Sound so amazing!



Thank you! I feel so blessed when I can spend my freetime in the wild (lol days only for me). It is the biggest luxury for me.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Thank you love!
> Are you alright? I hate blood draw and feel very nervous every time. Take care!


I am fine thank you


----------



## haute okole

My puppies.


----------



## 880

Love everyones pictures! thank you for making my day brighter! Hugs

@haute okole, your puppies are so expressive!
@tlamdang08, the bao pics made me hungry (though I confess I love thepremade ones with the scary looking red filling) i also adore the red tinted Chinese sausage  hope the blood draw was okay!
@minnnea, the spiderwebs are beautiful!
@hokatie, the road trip itinerary sounds splendid and I cannot wait to see pics!
@RT1, I do return to your Marroon Bells. . .


----------



## hokatie

880 said:


> Love everyones pictures! thank you for making my day brighter! Hugs
> 
> @haute okole, your puppies are so expressive!
> @tlamdang08, the bao pics made me hungry (though I confess I love thepremade ones with the scary looking red filling) i also adore the red tinted Chinese sausage  hope the blood draw was okay!
> @minnnea, the spiderwebs are beautiful!
> @hokatie, the road trip itinerary sounds splendid and I cannot wait to see pics!
> @RT1, I do return to your Marroon Bells. . .


Thank you   ! I’m sure to share the pics with you all here


----------



## RT1

Here are a few more in case anyone's interested.   
Taken in and around Ouray, CO.


----------



## tlamdang08

My son cooked steak for dinner.


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuu, those are the time I will missed, and don’t know when I can return to that hobby
> 
> 
> Yes they are, I love simple black and white table wear  they do make my foods go up next level


Hopefully you can return soon to your beautiful hobby.

I just love that Hermès line. I don’t own any but admire it from afar.  Someday....


----------



## Kimbashop

hokatie said:


> Mammoth Lakes, Death Valley, Las Vegas, Zion National Park and Aspen. It’s a long trip and because of COVID so I’m still planning not booking for the hotel yet.


Wow! Zion is stunning. I love all of that red rock territory.


----------



## Lajka

It makes me happy: New scent, watch the folk art  and discover a small local gallery in one of the smallest cities i my country.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I’ve found my love of baking again during the pandemic, made a yummy lemon blueberry bread.


----------



## hokatie

Friday’s dinner at an outdoor restaurant. It’s been a while since we dined in at the restaurant because most of my favorite ones are not fully opened yet.


----------



## minnnea

hokatie said:


> Friday’s dinner at an outdoor restaurant. It’s been a while since we dined in at the restaurant because most of my favorite ones are not fully opened yet.
> 
> View attachment 4832291


That looks so delicious (and comfort food!!)  I am just waiting my nepalese veggie dish to be delivered.


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> Friday’s dinner at an outdoor restaurant. It’s been a while since we dined in at the restaurant because most of my favorite ones are not fully opened yet.
> 
> View attachment 4832291


You really know how to live and eat great food.    
This looks so fabulous!


----------



## hokatie

minnnea said:


> That looks so delicious (and comfort food!!)  I am just waiting my nepalese veggie dish to be delivered.


Comfort foods at the restaurant is likely a fancy dinner for me now . Because I normally take out only.
Enjoy your healthy veggie dish!


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> You really know how to live and eat great food.
> This looks so fabulous!


Thank you . It’s a second time that I have meal at the restaurant since the pandemic starts.


----------



## indiaink

Like tomatoes do, they came all at once. I like to grow heirloom tomatoes; the big red one is the size of my hand. The garden is now done! This ’mother nature’ completion is a small pleasure for me, a job well done and a terrific reward.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This funny picture.
A Shrek cake!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyMelodyLV said:


> I’ve found my love of baking again during the pandemic, made a yummy lemon blueberry bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832264


Sounds and looks divine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

indiaink said:


> Like tomatoes do, they came all at once. I like to grow heirloom tomatoes; the big red one is the size of my hand. The garden is now done! This ’mother nature’ completion is a small pleasure for me, a job well done and a terrific reward.
> 
> View attachment 4832483


These would make me sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast from my son ( 12 year old)
	

		
			
		

		
	



He helps me to cook lunch:
Steam rice rolls


----------



## shesnochill

Furniture shopping with my SO. 
Bag of the day: Balenciaga City


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast from my son ( 12 year old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832686
> 
> He helps me to cook lunch:
> Steam rice rolls
> 
> View attachment 4832688


Wow this looks so pretty and seems like it took a long time to make!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this looks so pretty and seems like it took a long time to make!


It take me 1 hour. Not too bad right


----------



## tlamdang08

Finally, I can have my lotus moon cake


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This funny picture.
> A Shrek cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832657


Adorable!


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast from my son ( 12 year old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832686
> 
> He helps me to cook lunch:
> Steam rice rolls
> 
> View attachment 4832688


You should post this in the food section!!


----------



## Souzie

This melon prosciutto salad..




I haven't worn perfume in so long since I don't really leave the house. Today, I decided to put on my signature scent to grab some takeout and it felt so great. Made me feel a little more like myself.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Finally, I can have my lotus moon cake
> 
> View attachment 4832785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832787


Please send me some, I haven’t eat this cutie piggy for years


----------



## hokatie

I’m in the traveling mode so I looked for old photos from previous trip


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> This melon prosciutto salad..
> 
> View attachment 4832817
> 
> 
> I haven't worn perfume in so long since I don't really leave the house. Today, I decided to put on my signature scent to grab some takeout and it felt so great. Made me feel a little more like myself.
> 
> View attachment 4832830


OMG your fruit salad dish is beautiful. I have tried to scoop a round fruit ball like yours. I have Never/ever sucessed.  
BTW : I don’t know Where is the food thread. But thanks for the suggestion. I will look for it.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Please send me some, I haven’t eat this cutie piggy for years


I am More than happy to send It to you. Since you are same state with me. DM me your address , it will be on your table next Tuesday or Wednesday. Priorities mail.  It also come with the bamboo basket that I repurposed into orchid pot holder


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I am More than happy to send It to you. Since you are same state with me. DM me your address , it will be on your table next Tuesday or Wednesday. Priorities mail.  It also come with the bamboo basket that I repurposed into orchid pot holder


Thank you hun ! You always have a creative idea to reuse things, love it


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I’m in the traveling mode so I looked for old photos from previous trip
> 
> View attachment 4832907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832910


I wish you have a wider lens for landscape, your photos are awesome.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG your fruit salad dish is beautiful. I have tried to scoop a round fruit ball like yours. I have Never/ever sucessed.
> BTW : I don’t know Where is the food thread. But thanks for the suggestion. I will look for it.


The first 20 balls I did didn't turn out so well and I ended up eating them LOL. Then I watched this tutorial and it really helped..




Here's the food thread. See you there!!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-ate-this-post-pictures-of-food.205951/


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> The first 20 balls I did didn't turn out so well and I ended up eating them LOL. Then I watched this tutorial and it really helped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the food thread. See you there!!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-ate-this-post-pictures-of-food.205951/



Thanks for links. I will practice fruit salads tomorrow!


----------



## minnnea

Cloudberries from this summer!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

This little guy is sure to bring a lot of joy and happiness to our family.  He was born on my husband‘s birthday and we pick him up next week on my birthday.  He’ll be a much loved addition to the fam!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> I am More than happy to send It to you. Since you are same state with me. DM me your address , it will be on your table next Tuesday or Wednesday. Priorities mail.  It also come with the bamboo basket that I repurposed into orchid pot holder


I like how you repurposed it as a pot holder!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyMelodyLV said:


> This little guy is sure to bring a lot of joy and happiness to our family.  He was born on my husband‘s birthday and we pick him up next week on my birthday.  He’ll be a much loved addition to the fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833120


Awwww! Congrats! How does your hubby think about sharing the same bday? Will this lil cutie get more love and attention?


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I wish you have a wider lens for landscape, your photos are awesome.


Thank you   !
You’re right. I have more photo taken by the wide-angle landscape lenses and they’re super awesome. These photos were conveniently taken by iPhone.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> I like how you repurposed it as a pot holder!


When I saw it, my thinking was oh wow I love to have a bamboo holder. The moon cake is a bonus inside


----------



## hokatie

MyMelodyLV said:


> This little guy is sure to bring a lot of joy and happiness to our family.  He was born on my husband‘s birthday and we pick him up next week on my birthday.  He’ll be a much loved addition to the fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833120


OMG, he’s so cute     . He is a wonderful memorable moment to you and your husband on the birthday. Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## LemonDrop

The two baby deer I saw playing this morning from my balcony. One has little white spots all over it.     There is also one hummingbird that is brave enough to come within a few feet of me and check out the little flowers on my Basil plant.


----------



## JenJBS

MyMelodyLV said:


> This little guy is sure to bring a lot of joy and happiness to our family.  He was born on my husband‘s birthday and we pick him up next week on my birthday.  He’ll be a much loved addition to the fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833120



Awww!    Adorable!  Have you decided on a name? Happy (early) birthday!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

JenJBS said:


> Awww!    Adorable!  Have you decided on a name? Happy (early) birthday!


Thank you!  My sons picked the name Woody, from Toy Story.  They’ve grown up with Toy Story movies and they’re teenagers now, but also thought it’d be a good name because of his coloring.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

MyMelodyLV said:


> Thank you!  My sons picked the name Woody, from Toy Story.  They’ve grown up with Toy Story movies and they’re teenagers now, but also thought it’d be a good name because of his coloring.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww! Congrats! How does your hubby think about sharing the same bday? Will this lil cutie get more love and attention?


Hubby should be fine, although he might have to share some cake.  He likes to have a week long celebration for his bday anyway


----------



## tlamdang08

Last night, My husband sent a link for me and asked if I had this serum? I said:  since the pandemic forces me to stay inside with the whole gang of ”wild-craziest creatures”. I do need a serum to fade out my lines. 
He laughs and then gives me this 
The best of the best -he said- according to consumer report   
Okay, I will give it a try. After all I do need some kinds of serum to be forever 21!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

tlamdang08 said:


> Last night, My husband sent a link for me and asked if I had this serum? I said:  since the pandemic forces me to stay inside with the whole gang of ”wild-craziest creatures”. I do need a serum to fade out my lines.
> He laughs and then gives me this
> The best of the best -he said- according to consumer report
> Okay, I will give it a try. After all I do need some kinds of serum to be forever 21!!
> 
> View attachment 4833239


thank god it's not just me.  i'm sleeping more but the stress of the unknown is beginning to show.  not to mention the sloth from SIP indefinitely


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Last night, My husband sent a link for me and asked if I had this serum? I said:  since the pandemic forces me to stay inside with the whole gang of ”wild-craziest creatures”. I do need a serum to fade out my lines.
> He laughs and then gives me this
> The best of the best -he said- according to consumer report
> Okay, I will give it a try. After all I do need some kinds of serum to be forever 21!!
> 
> View attachment 4833239


You have wonderful and thoughtful husband.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Y'all, all these food pictures are killing me!  Everything looks so creative and delicious, and all I have to look forward to for lunch today is vegetarian chili that I made yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cavalier Girl said:


> Y'all, all these food pictures are killing me!  Everything looks so creative and delicious, and all I have to look forward to for lunch today is vegetarian chili that I made yesterday.


Sounds really good though.  I LOVE vegetarian chili.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sunshine mama, I do, too, but all the creative delicacies everyone's showing is giving me serious food envy.


----------



## tlamdang08

hermes_lemming said:


> thank god it's not just me.  i'm sleeping more but the stress of the unknown is beginning to show.  not to mention the sloth from SIP indefinitely


   We all do!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> You have wonderful and thoughtful husband.


Since he is thinking of me, I dragged myself out of bed and cooked  ”Vietnamese crepe cake”


----------



## misstrine85

Autumn


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Since he is thinking of me, I dragged myself out of bed and cooked  ”Vietnamese crepe cake”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833324
> 
> View attachment 4833323
> 
> View attachment 4833321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833322


Ahhh... yummy . I haven’t been making them for a while because I’m lazy. What kind of sauce are you eating with? It doesn’t look like fish sauce.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Ahhh... yummy . I haven’t been making them for a while because I’m lazy. What kind of sauce are you eating with? It doesn’t look like fish sauce.


Yes with ( kind of sweet) fish sauce


----------



## Lake Effect

I have just been visiting with my sister and her family. I gave my 9 year old nephew a Fortnite back pack for his birthday and he is deliriously happy. When I asked him if he was going to wear it to bed, he grinned and said maybe lol! I actually bought it in a Kohl’s store and my sister said they are impossible to find where she is.


----------



## hokatie

BBQ for Sunday’s dinner


----------



## tlamdang08

My first son’s convenient (no oven bake) lemon cake
	

		
			
		

		
	





My second shows his interest in steak. Although he is a weight watcher.




The leftover charcoal we throw out some sausages 


We eat and clean then start preparing for the next meal, and eat then clean...all day long    
 Last but not least I my husband bought me massage chair that is on sale at Costco. Woohoo.... My day can't better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I can tell Fall is creeping up on us.  Crepe Myrtle just past its peak......Crepe Myrtle snow, and leaves falling from Mandavilla.


----------



## LemonDrop

The first 3 songs of the Hamilton soundtrack.


----------



## Lake Effect

Just watched a YouTube clip of comedian Jim Gaffigan and his two young boys discussing Hots Pockets. Killed me dead  Then I rewatched it and read the comments. Killed me dead a second time.


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> The first 20 balls I did didn't turn out so well and I ended up eating them LOL. Then I watched this tutorial and it really helped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the food thread. See you there!!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-ate-this-post-pictures-of-food.205951/



I did it. Thanks for the link again


----------



## inverved

The beginning of Spring and coincidentally, the current smell of freshly cut grass floating in from the street downstairs.

This month is also STEPtember, where we raise money for the Cerebral Palsy Alliance and gather in teams of 4 to do 10,000 steps each per day for the next 28 days.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am working FT from home but I always love the thrill of getting something for free or cheap on a FB selling page. I scored a darling pendant light fixture from Serena and Lily a few weeks ago for free. It was a little dusty and needed some repair, but now it looks great and I'm having it installed Friday. I really enjoy fixing things and it gives me a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Sunshine mama

After a week of healing, I was able to go running again without pain.  
PTL!!!


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> I did it. Thanks for the link again
> 
> View attachment 4834378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834379


That's awesome...your balls look great!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

hokatie said:


> BBQ for Sunday’s dinner
> 
> View attachment 4833574


And by the way, do you offer curbside pick up?? Yum!


----------



## hokatie

Lake Effect said:


> And by the way, do you offer curbside pick up?? Yum!


Thank you! 
I bought the meats and veggies from Lunardi supermarket and my DH grilled them.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> And by the way, do you offer curbside pick up?? Yum!


I miss hanging with my male bestie who loves to grill!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

tlamdang08 said:


> Since he is thinking of me, I dragged myself out of bed and cooked  ”Vietnamese crepe cake”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833324
> 
> View attachment 4833323
> 
> View attachment 4833321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833322


I've been bugging my dh about doing a takeout for  Bánh xèo since we're both lazy lol now no more excuses imma make him get me one today lol im hella drooling


----------



## JenJBS

This small thing arrived, and made me very happy!  Really pleased with ssense and DHL. Great, fast service.


----------



## tlamdang08

JenJBS said:


> This small thing arrived, and made me very happy!  Really pleased with ssense. Great, fast service.
> 
> View attachment 4835220


So cute , I love it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

tlamdang08 said:


> So cute , I love it!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Starbucks blueberry muffin top my DD saved for me. I found it on the counter when I came back home from running, and I was so pleasantly surprised! She knows me so well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This small thing arrived, and made me very happy!  Really pleased with ssense. Great, fast service.
> 
> View attachment 4835220


Oh my goodness,  I love this cutie!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness,  I love this cutie!!!



Thank you!    It would fit right in with your Huge bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Being able t


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   It would fit right in with your Huge bags.


----------



## SouthTampa

Fresh flowers.


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy morning breakfast and the fresh air


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Every time I come across this spot of the trail I walk on for exercise.


----------



## LemonDrop

sleeping in


----------



## tlamdang08

Nursery. Colors. Flowers. Herbs.... My addiction!   
Bringing them home.


----------



## tlamdang08

LemonDrop said:


> sleeping in


+1


----------



## tlamdang08

Take picture of food is one of my hobby now. Enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last night, it seemed like the sky was on fire!


----------



## Kimbashop

While out walking my dog on our local golf course, we came across a grounded bird of prey. I wish I had photos of the encounter between dog and redtailed hawk as it was a sight to behold: the hawk extended its wings to increase its size, and opened its beak. My dog had no idea what to do, but thankfully backed away. I didn't want to take photos for fear that my hands would be too busy to pull my dog away if needed.

What majesty! (I also reported the bird to our local animal rescue in case it was injured)


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> While out walking my dog on our local golf course, we came across a grounded bird of prey. I wish I had photos of the encounter between dog and redtailed hawk as it was a sight to behold: the hawk extended its wings to increase its size, and opened its beak. My dog had no idea what to do, but thankfully backed away. I didn't want to take photos for fear that my hands would be too busy to pull my dog away if needed.
> 
> What majesty! (I also reported the bird to our local animal rescue in case it was injured)
> View attachment 4837163
> View attachment 4837169



Wow! What a majestic bird! Sounds like you have a very wise pup, to not engage.


----------



## tlamdang08

Have anyone try this organic beet juice? It is so concentrated I have to dilute with regular water. But it is good to drink. After mix with water it smells better too.
 My new drink to add to my favorite’s list.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My foot again!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Wow! What a majestic bird! Sounds like you have a very wise pup, to not engage.


I was very nervous about it -- not sure who would win that fight. And I didn't want either of them hurt.


----------



## limom

My small in all sense of the word, figs crop.
It is not easy to grow figs in zone 7.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

limom said:


> My small in all sense of the word, figs crop.
> It is not easy to grow figs in zone 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837866


I can appreciate that.  It is an accomplishment!


----------



## lakeshow

I admit my pile of shoes at my desk at work was just that - a big pile. But one of the men that cleans our office so neatly arranged everything! I was off work for a few days and returned to this next little display. I owe him big time.


----------



## Kimbashop

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4838130
> 
> 
> I admit my pile of shoes at my desk at work was just that - a big pile. But one of the men that cleans our office so neatly arranged everything! I was off work for a few days and returned to this next little display. I owe him big time.


I don't know why but I just love this -- both the act AND the organizational plan.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Strawberry/banana  smoothie in a strawberry jelly jar. I saved this jar cuz I think the label of the strawberries is so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry/banana  smoothie in a strawberry jelly jar. I saved this jar cuz I think the label of the strawberries is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838150



 You're making me hungry...  The label is cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> You're making me hungry...  The label is cute!


Well, then I succeeded!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I don't know why but I just love this -- both the act AND the organizational plan.


Me too! There's something about this whole concept!(and the cute shoes)


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> My small in all sense of the word, figs crop.
> It is not easy to grow figs in zone 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837866


Wow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This made by my DD.
Heavenly !!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy cooking and taking food arts and here is my family’s lunch exclude myself. I have a very different menu.
Pork belly spring roll eat with hoisin peanut butter sauce





	

		
			
		

		
	
Now my second son follows my food step. He is preparing an American dinner. steak burgers.



So we are balancing out Asian lunch, American dinner.

Bottom line Cooking with my son is a joy.


----------



## Souzie

Found another use for my Royal Albert creamer..


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Found another use for my Royal Albert creamer..
> View attachment 4839372


Romantic. Love it!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

SouthTampa said:


> Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.



What a beautiful set of flowers, and what a interesting "feel" you have managed to create in that room. Are the walls matte black?


----------



## tlamdang08

Roasted crunchy pork. I haven't done it for 20 years, my memory is not good with the exact method. So it didn't work for the crunch part. Wii have to look online a 100% no failure recipe. 
If anyone have a good recipe please share. Thank you.




My healthy lunch granola avocado yogurt.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Roasted crunchy pork. I haven't done it for 20 years, my memory is not good with the exact method. So it didn't work for the crunch part. Wii have to look online a 100% no failure recipe.
> If anyone have a good recipe please share. Thank you.
> View attachment 4839381
> View attachment 4839382
> View attachment 4839383
> 
> My healthy lunch granola avocado yogurt.
> View attachment 4839384
> View attachment 4839385


I'm actually planning on trying this roast pork recipe for the first time next week! Wish me luck LOL...this is the recipe I'm going to follow...

https://rasamalaysia.com/chinese-roast-pork/


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> I'm actually planning on trying this roast pork recipe for the first time next week! Wish me luck LOL...this is the recipe I'm going to follow...
> 
> https://rasamalaysia.com/chinese-roast-pork/


That is almost like recipe I had 20 years ago specialy the salted skin part. Thanks for the link, I will try next time when the temp. outside is cooler. Today is 102 degree and I use the big oven for an hour , my kids are hiding in their room    .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Watching tv with my husband after the kids go to bed


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Right now, this:


----------



## Allisonfaye

My dog and a recipe I wanted to try for a long time and finally got time to try. It was for these: https://addapinch.com/chocolate-marble-squares/

I have attempted caramel a few times and was unsuccessful. This time it came out perfect. These are unbelievable.


----------



## SouthTampa

Thenewestgirl said:


> What a beautiful set of flowers, and what a interesting "feel" you have managed to create in that room. Are the walls matte black?


Yes, I painted my condominium a matte charcoal/black.    I think the name was iron ore.   I was
hesitant, but it turns out that I loved it!


----------



## arnott

Today is Freddie Mercury's 74th Birthday and Brian May made a post wishing him a Happy Birthday and played We Are The Champions for him:


----------



## Thenewestgirl

SouthTampa said:


> Yes, I painted my condominium a matte charcoal/black.    I think the name was iron ore.   I was
> hesitant, but it turns out that I loved it!



I can understand that you do, it really gave the room a very luxe feel!


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy Sunset from my window


----------



## inkfade

Journaling, with a good pen and good paper. I've been doing a lot of journaling lately, and got a chance to journal and practice scenery with my watercolor pencils this morning in a quiet place while my bf went on a long run on a nearby trail. It was very relaxing and enjoyable and slow. Much needed me-time.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Roasted crunchy pork. I haven't done it for 20 years, my memory is not good with the exact method. So it didn't work for the crunch part. Wii have to look online a 100% no failure recipe.
> If anyone have a good recipe please share. Thank you.
> View attachment 4839381
> View attachment 4839382
> View attachment 4839383
> 
> My healthy lunch granola avocado yogurt.
> View attachment 4839384
> View attachment 4839385


Yours looks delicious! I use this recipe Plus a thermapen instant read Thermometer 








						Ultra-Crispy Slow-Roasted Pork Shoulder Recipe
					

Pull-apart tender meat and ultra-crisp skin: slow-roasted pork may not be the most gorgeous looking, but the flavor more than makes up for it.




					www.seriouseats.com


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Yours looks delicious! I use this recipe Plus a thermapen instant read Thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra-Crispy Slow-Roasted Pork Shoulder Recipe
> 
> 
> Pull-apart tender meat and ultra-crisp skin: slow-roasted pork may not be the most gorgeous looking, but the flavor more than makes up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com


Wow, the recipe that you are following is easy but takes time. I will try it sometime in winter so it will heat up my house too.  
Thank you.


----------



## 880

ITA! In the summer, I don’t often make it. If I do, I use the breville large toaster oven which gets hot but doesn’t heat the house. IMO it takes less time than the recipe requires. . . My mom and rest of the family don’t want the pork, just the skin lol. Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> ITA! In the summer, I don’t often make it. If I do, I use the breville large toaster oven which gets hot but doesn’t heat the house. IMO it takes less time than the recipe requires. . . My mom and rest of the family don’t want the pork, just the skin lol. Hugs


I don't blame them, I also eat the skin only. But not anymore


----------



## 880

Dr said I was pre diabetic and also told me to avoid saturated fat and eat vegetables bf meals, so now DH and I go out for fish and kale salad . And I exercise every day (just do whatever trainer tells me  like TRX in the Park. No crispy pork skin. I’m a steak eater like your son, so it’s not exactly easy. but it’s healthy! One thing that is positive is @RT1 and other tpfers are very supportive in the weight loss thread  And DH bought me Belperron Corne earrings yesterday 




__





						Welcome to Belperron | Fine Jewelry
					

Explore iconic Parisian jewelry designer Suzanne Belperron’s exquisite collection of fine jewels.




					www.belperron.com


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Dr said I was pre diabetic and also told me to avoid saturated fat and eat vegetables bf meals, so now DH and I go out for fish and kale salad . And I exercise every day (just do whatever trainer tells me  like TRX in the Park. No crispy pork skin. I’m a steak eater like your son, so it’s not exactly easy. but it’s healthy! One thing that is positive is @RT1 and other tpfers are very supportive in the weight loss thread  And DH bought me Belperron Corne earrings yesterday


We are on the same path.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Roasted crunchy pork. I haven't done it for 20 years, my memory is not good with the exact method. So it didn't work for the crunch part. Wii have to look online a 100% no failure recipe.
> If anyone have a good recipe please share. Thank you.
> View attachment 4839381
> View attachment 4839382
> View attachment 4839383
> 
> My healthy lunch granola avocado yogurt.
> View attachment 4839384
> View attachment 4839385


The color of the skin on the belly pork is very nice color. If I remember right, you have to put it in the oven for the crunchy. The skin will be popping up in the oven.


----------



## hokatie

The lonely bench


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> The color of the skin on the belly pork is very nice color. If I remember right, you have to put it in the oven for the crunchy. The skin will be popping up in the oven.


I just spent a lot of hours today to watch many YouTube videos.
I think I will get it next time.


----------



## Suncatcher

tlamdang08 said:


> Northern California


Never would have guessed you can grow dragon fruit in Northern California! That is pretty neat.


----------



## tlamdang08

Suncatcher said:


> Never would have guessed you can grow dragon fruit in Northern California! That is pretty neat.


When it is near New Year times, if you ever visit Orange County, on radios you will here some Warning like “ watch out for your fruit. There are some “fruit thief” that go around neighborhoods...they advise people with popular fruits to know and How to protect their tree at night...” I  was shock when I hear it from the fresh fruit store.   
People grow a lot of “exotic fruits” in CA nowadays .


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> When it is near New Year times, if you ever visit Orange County, on radios you will here some Warning like “ watch out for your fruit. There are some “fruit thief” that go around neighborhoods...they advise people with popular fruits to know and How to protect their tree at night...” I  was shock when I hear it from the fresh fruit store.
> People grow a lot of “exotic fruits” in CA nowadays .


Are you serious? “Fruits thief”, it’s the first time I hear this. Is it like someone jump into your backyard just to steal your fruits?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Are you serious? “Fruits thief”, it’s the first time I hear this. Is it like someone jump into your backyard just to steal your fruits?


after I heard the radio‘s warning, I askEd my mom. She said their was a gang with cutting “systems“ and they drove around neighborhoods At night, looking for branches full of fruits that near the street side. They cut it. Next morning those fruit were on sale On the sidewalk near popular places  .


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> after I heard the radio‘s warning, I askEd my mom. She said their was a gang with cutting “systems“ and they drove around neighborhoods At night, looking for branches full of fruits that near the street side. They cut it. Next morning those fruit were on sale On the sidewalk near popular places  .


Can’t believe that people do this in OC


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> The lonely bench
> 
> View attachment 4840481


This is a beautiful photo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Dr said I was pre diabetic and also told me to avoid saturated fat and eat vegetables bf meals, so now DH and I go out for fish and kale salad . And I exercise every day (just do whatever trainer tells me  like TRX in the Park. No crispy pork skin. I’m a steak eater like your son, so it’s not exactly easy. but it’s healthy! One thing that is positive is @RT1 and other tpfers are very supportive in the weight loss thread  And DH bought me Belperron Corne earrings yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Belperron | Fine Jewelry
> 
> 
> Explore iconic Parisian jewelry designer Suzanne Belperron’s exquisite collection of fine jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.belperron.com


Just a random info: 
I have been taking a specific brand of omega-3 from Amazon lately for about 1.5 weeks now and my joints have never felt better before. And for some reason I have also been losing weight more easily!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little  strawberry I got on sale!!!
I can't wait for its arrival!!!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful photo!!!


Thank you SM!


----------



## tlamdang08

A bow of avocado yogurt granolas while temperature outside is 90degree.


----------



## limom

Sunset on LI


----------



## sdkitty

picked up these slip-on running/walking shoes.  I usually wear two to three inch heels, which are comfortable but I've started wearing these sometimes to to out to the grocery store, etc. and they are more comfortable.


----------



## cafecreme15

Snuggling with my kitten in a warm, late summer sunbeam


----------



## hokatie

sdkitty said:


> picked up these slip-on running/walking shoes.  I usually wear two to three inch heels, which are comfortable but I've started wearing these sometimes to to out to the grocery store, etc. and they are more comfortable.
> View attachment 4841682


I love this pair of shoes. They are super comfortable.


----------



## hokatie

To all my friends in this forum, here some photos were taken on my long weekend trip. Hope you enjoy them and happy Tuesday!


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been taking a specific brand of omega-3 from Amazon lately for about 1.5 weeks now and my joints have never felt better before.


Sunshine mama, did you post the brand and I missed it? Would love to know which one to take! did You decide on the supplement versus chia or flax seed? Hugs


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Sunshine mama, did you post the brand and I missed it? Would love to know which one to take! did You decide on the supplement versus chia or flax seed? Hugs


I didn't mention the name. Here's the picture.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> To all my friends in this forum, here some photos were taken on my long weekend trip. Hope you enjoy them and happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 4841836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841839


Omg, thanks for all the eyes candies. You have saved my mental health.


----------



## LemonDrop

it's raining.


----------



## tlamdang08

LemonDrop said:


> it's raining.


Love it. We need rain!!!


----------



## 880

Thank you @Sunshine mama for the name of the omega 3 rich drink and @hokatie For the pics of the beautiful trees! Hugs


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> To all my friends in this forum, here some photos were taken on my long weekend trip. Hope you enjoy them and happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 4841836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841839


Thank you! Such gorgeous pictures of nature!!!
That huge tree is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Sunset on LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841669


Beautiful!!!


----------



## chowlover2

hokatie said:


> To all my friends in this forum, here some photos were taken on my long weekend trip. Hope you enjoy them and happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 4841836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841839


Amazing! You only have to stand by one of these trees once to feel small. They are magnificent! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## hokatie

chowlover2 said:


> Amazing! You only have to stand by one of these trees once to feel small. They are magnificent! Thanks so much for posting!


Yes, it like “Alice in wonderland”  .
Thank you for loving my photos!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Such gorgeous pictures of nature!!!
> That huge tree is amazing!


Thanks for loving my photos! Redwood trees are the most tallest tree in California.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Omg, thanks for all the eyes candies. You have saved my mental health.


It’s great to hear that my photos made you feel better .


----------



## hokatie

880 said:


> Thank you @Sunshine mama for the name of the omega 3 rich drink and @hokatie For the pics of the beautiful trees! Hugs


Thank you for liking them    !


----------



## limom

This had to be one of the friendliest young buck ever. Even though my dog was agitated he let us come so close

.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4842812


I feel like we are so close yet so far away.


----------



## Lake Effect

A passenger seat of vintage Coach on my way into the office.


----------



## arnott

Sunrise today!


----------



## hokatie

Afternoon’s snacks


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Afternoon’s snacks
> 
> View attachment 4843287


OMG the pig is excatly like in my memories
This Mochi  cake is killing me    
Eating half


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG the pig is excatly like in my memories
> 
> This Mochi  cake is killing me
> Eating half
> 
> View attachment 4843303
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843304


That’s the reason why I bought the pig cake for my son but he’ s not interested  
I know it’s very difficult to be on strictly diet while there are a lot of yummy foods around us . I just had a trip to Asian market and bought a lot of sweet snacks home with me


----------



## 880

hokatie said:


> Afternoon’s snacks
> 
> View attachment 4843287


I want this!


----------



## tlamdang08

My local store (Korean boutique) just re-open. I brought home these cuties.


----------



## hokatie

880 said:


> I want this!


I am sorry....you’re too late....I’ve finished them all


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> My local store (Korean boutique) just re-open. I brought home these cuties.
> 
> View attachment 4843345


Oh....I bought white jeans and white tunic yesterday too


----------



## brbshopping

When packaging stickers peel off in one whole piece.


----------



## chowlover2

Ben & Jerrys Phish Food


----------



## hokatie

The early signs of fall start showing around my neighborhood


----------



## tlamdang08

Go to the supermarket just for some herbs but this just arrived. Must have it.
Rambutans.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Go to the supermarket just for some herbs but this just arrived. Must have it.
> Rambutans.
> 
> View attachment 4844189


Wow...Are they sweet? I should check my local store.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow...Are they sweet? I should check my local store.


Super sweet and crunchy. Costco have them too. Be sure to take the red fresh one.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Super sweet and crunchy. Costco have them too. Be sure to take the red fresh one.


Thank you dear ! I will check my local Costco tomorrow. Hopefully they have it.


----------



## JenJBS

Finally having power back! Also, work (and restaurants) having a generator. It went out Tuesday morning before my alarm did not go off... Finally got it back less than an hour ago! Monday night/Tuesday we had a horrific windstorm. Gusts clocked at 100mph. 45 semis tipped over. Hundreds of trees uprooted, countless branches down - 185,000 people without power. Work had a generator, which we used Monday - so at least that kept me warm all day, and not sitting home with no power. Power back on to a lot of downtown by Wednesday morning. I live in a suburb north of the city - the northern suburbs were the worst hit. A couple of nights under three blankets, with two cats curled against me for body heat. At least with most restaurants open by Wednesday there was food to eat, without being able to cook. Lots of people still without power, so I'm extremely happy too have it back.

Tip: If the power is going to be out for a day or so, put your milk in the freezer. I had milk and cereal Tuesday morning, a couple hours after the power was out. Put it in the freezer, and it was still cold/good for milk and cereal for dinner on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. In the fridge it might have gotten to warm and gone bad, but it  stayed good in the freezer.


----------



## tlamdang08

JenJBS said:


> Finally having power back! Also, work (and restaurants) having a generator. It went out Tuesday morning before my alarm did not go off... Finally got it back less than an hour ago! Monday night/Tuesday we had a horrific windstorm. Gusts clocked at 100mph. 45 semis tipped over. Hundreds of trees uprooted, countless branches down - 185,000 people without power. Work had a generator, which we used Monday - so at least that kept me warm all day, and not sitting home with no power. Power back on to a lot of downtown by Wednesday morning. I live in a suburb north of the city - the northern suburbs were the worst hit. A couple of nights under three blankets, with two cats curled against me for body heat. At least with most restaurants open by Wednesday there was food to eat, without being able to cook. Lots of people still without power, so I'm extremely happy too have it back.
> 
> Tip: If the power is going to be out for a day or so, put your milk in the freezer. I had milk and cereal Tuesday morning, a couple hours after the power was out. Put it in the freezer, and it was still cold/good for milk and cereal for dinner on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. In the fridge it might have gotten to warm and gone bad, but it  stayed good in the freezer.
> View attachment 4844450
> View attachment 4844451
> View attachment 4844452
> View attachment 4844454


Sending a warm hug to you and your family. Pray for everyone else in the town too.


----------



## JenJBS

tlamdang08 said:


> Sending a warm hug to you and your family. Pray for everyone else in the town too.



Thank you!


----------



## hokatie

JenJBS said:


> Finally having power back! Also, work (and restaurants) having a generator. It went out Tuesday morning before my alarm did not go off... Finally got it back less than an hour ago! Monday night/Tuesday we had a horrific windstorm. Gusts clocked at 100mph. 45 semis tipped over. Hundreds of trees uprooted, countless branches down - 185,000 people without power. Work had a generator, which we used Monday - so at least that kept me warm all day, and not sitting home with no power. Power back on to a lot of downtown by Wednesday morning. I live in a suburb north of the city - the northern suburbs were the worst hit. A couple of nights under three blankets, with two cats curled against me for body heat. At least with most restaurants open by Wednesday there was food to eat, without being able to cook. Lots of people still without power, so I'm extremely happy too have it back.
> 
> Tip: If the power is going to be out for a day or so, put your milk in the freezer. I had milk and cereal Tuesday morning, a couple hours after the power was out. Put it in the freezer, and it was still cold/good for milk and cereal for dinner on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. In the fridge it might have gotten to warm and gone bad, but it  stayed good in the freezer.
> View attachment 4844450
> View attachment 4844451
> View attachment 4844452
> View attachment 4844454


I’m sorry to hear what happened to your town. It’s great that every one is safe and your power is back.


----------



## JenJBS

hokatie said:


> I’m sorry to hear what happened to your town. It’s great that every one is safe and your power is back.



Thank you.    A good reminder not to take things, like electricity, for granted.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Finally having power back! Also, work (and restaurants) having a generator. It went out Tuesday morning before my alarm did not go off... Finally got it back less than an hour ago! Monday night/Tuesday we had a horrific windstorm. Gusts clocked at 100mph. 45 semis tipped over. Hundreds of trees uprooted, countless branches down - 185,000 people without power. Work had a generator, which we used Monday - so at least that kept me warm all day, and not sitting home with no power. Power back on to a lot of downtown by Wednesday morning. I live in a suburb north of the city - the northern suburbs were the worst hit. A couple of nights under three blankets, with two cats curled against me for body heat. At least with most restaurants open by Wednesday there was food to eat, without being able to cook. Lots of people still without power, so I'm extremely happy too have it back.
> 
> Tip: If the power is going to be out for a day or so, put your milk in the freezer. I had milk and cereal Tuesday morning, a couple hours after the power was out. Put it in the freezer, and it was still cold/good for milk and cereal for dinner on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. In the fridge it might have gotten to warm and gone bad, but it  stayed good in the freezer.
> View attachment 4844450
> View attachment 4844451
> View attachment 4844452
> View attachment 4844454


Oh my goodness! I had no idea. I’m so glad you are safe.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my goodness! I had no idea. I’m so glad you are safe.



Thank you!    So am I. It was intense driving in to work on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bob Woodward


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I feel like we are so close yet so far away.
> View attachment 4843197


Right!?! We can pretend we are on the same trail


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Finally having power back! Also, work (and restaurants) having a generator. It went out Tuesday morning before my alarm did not go off... Finally got it back less than an hour ago! Monday night/Tuesday we had a horrific windstorm. Gusts clocked at 100mph. 45 semis tipped over. Hundreds of trees uprooted, countless branches down - 185,000 people without power. Work had a generator, which we used Monday - so at least that kept me warm all day, and not sitting home with no power. Power back on to a lot of downtown by Wednesday morning. I live in a suburb north of the city - the northern suburbs were the worst hit. A couple of nights under three blankets, with two cats curled against me for body heat. At least with most restaurants open by Wednesday there was food to eat, without being able to cook. Lots of people still without power, so I'm extremely happy too have it back.
> 
> Tip: If the power is going to be out for a day or so, put your milk in the freezer. I had milk and cereal Tuesday morning, a couple hours after the power was out. Put it in the freezer, and it was still cold/good for milk and cereal for dinner on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. In the fridge it might have gotten to warm and gone bad, but it  stayed good in the freezer.
> View attachment 4844450
> View attachment 4844451
> View attachment 4844452
> View attachment 4844454


I’m glad you and the kitties made it through this!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’m glad you and the kitties made it through this!



Thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

This guy;


----------



## tlamdang08

Making Smoothies for my daughter


----------



## JenJBS

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> This guy;
> View attachment 4845265



   What is this handsome boy's name?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

JenJBS said:


> What is this handsome boy's name?


We named him Orko after the 80s big eared comic relief sidekick from He-man.


----------



## Kimbashop

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> This guy;
> View attachment 4845265


My heart!


----------



## KittyKat65

Books.  Lots and lots of books.


----------



## aki_sato

The freedom of just going outside and see all the spring blossoms after the lockdown!!!


----------



## aki_sato

And the perfect blue sky....


----------



## tlamdang08

Hearty breakfast my son makes for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bob Woodward


Yes!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> The early signs of fall start showing around my neighborhood
> 
> View attachment 4843724


I love fall, and the leaves,  but don't love what comes after that. 
The turning trees to me are beautiful  but a warning signal in my opinion. So bitter sweet.


----------



## limom

Not so small seagulls.


----------



## limom

The animals are getting ready for winter...


----------



## Pessie

I love autumn and new season = new shoes  Bring on the weather!


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Super sweet and crunchy. Costco have them too. Be sure to take the red fresh one.


I love them too! we don’t go into big stores anymore but I’m going to check a smaller one called Amish market. They sometimes have exotic fruit in season!

I make smoothies for DH every morning, but when we get cooler weather we will switch back to something like yours! The oatmeal looks delicious in the beautiful bowl!

@JenJBS, glad you are staying safe and have a generator! Hope everyone in your vicinity is okay! Hugs

@BAGLADY-SHOEFLY, congrats on Orko! He’s so cute!

@LiLMom, the seagulls look ready for a nap 

@Pessie, love the wingtips!


----------



## Pessie

880 said:


> I love them too! we don’t go into big stores anymore but I’m going to check a smaller one called Amish market. They sometimes have exotic fruit in season!
> 
> I make smoothies for DH every morning, but when we get cooler weather we will switch back to something like yours! The oatmeal looks delicious in the beautiful bowl!
> 
> @JenJBS, glad you are staying safe and have a generator! Hope everyone in your vicinity is okay! Hugs
> 
> @BAGLADY-SHOEFLY, congrats on Orko! He’s so cute!
> 
> @LiLMom, the seagulls look ready for a nap
> 
> @Pessie, love the wingtips!


Thanks, I have a bit of a thing for winter boots and shoes


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Finally having power back! Also, work (and restaurants) having a generator. It went out Tuesday morning before my alarm did not go off... Finally got it back less than an hour ago! Monday night/Tuesday we had a horrific windstorm. Gusts clocked at 100mph. 45 semis tipped over. Hundreds of trees uprooted, countless branches down - 185,000 people without power. Work had a generator, which we used Monday - so at least that kept me warm all day, and not sitting home with no power. Power back on to a lot of downtown by Wednesday morning. I live in a suburb north of the city - the northern suburbs were the worst hit. A couple of nights under three blankets, with two cats curled against me for body heat. At least with most restaurants open by Wednesday there was food to eat, without being able to cook. Lots of people still without power, so I'm extremely happy too have it back.
> 
> Tip: If the power is going to be out for a day or so, put your milk in the freezer. I had milk and cereal Tuesday morning, a couple hours after the power was out. Put it in the freezer, and it was still cold/good for milk and cereal for dinner on Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. In the fridge it might have gotten to warm and gone bad, but it  stayed good in the freezer.
> View attachment 4844450
> View attachment 4844451
> View attachment 4844452
> View attachment 4844454


I'm so glad you are safe!!!
And I really appreciate the milk in the freezer trick! That's brilliant.


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Not so small seagulls.
> 
> View attachment 4846557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846558


For some reason,  this reminds of the times right after the Thanksgiving meals!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so glad you are safe!!!
> And I really appreciate the milk in the freezer trick! That's brilliant.



Thank you, Sunshine.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I love them too! we don’t go into big stores anymore but I’m going to check a smaller one called Amish market. They sometimes have exotic fruit in season!
> 
> I make smoothies for DH every morning, but when we get cooler weather we will switch back to something like yours! The oatmeal looks delicious in the beautiful bowl!
> 
> @JenJBS, glad you are staying safe and have a generator! Hope everyone in your vicinity is okay! Hugs
> 
> @BAGLADY-SHOEFLY, congrats on Orko! He’s so cute!
> 
> @LiLMom, the seagulls look ready for a nap
> 
> @Pessie, love the wingtips!



Thank you!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Finally found a book that I’m truly interested in! It’s called “Verity”. It’s so good that I’m trying to savor it because I don’t know when I’ll find one this good again, lol! Reading one chapter at a time on my Kindle before bed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Finally found a book that I’m truly interested in! It’s called “Verity”. It’s so good that I’m trying to savor it because I don’t know when I’ll find one this good again, lol! Reading one chapter at a time on my Kindle before bed.


I know what you mean! When I find a great book, I don't want it to end.


----------



## tlamdang08

3 young men hijacked my kitchen and breakfast has been made.  Now they are turning my kitchen into a bakery shop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> 3 young men hijacked my kitchen and breakfast has been made.  Now they are turning my kitchen into a bakery shop.
> 
> View attachment 4846759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846767


Lucky you!
There are currently no hijackers in my kitchen!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky you!
> There are currently no hijackers in my kitchen!


 Are they sleep in? Today is Sunday


----------



## hokatie

Pumpkins are selling at the shop now.... autumn is coming....


----------



## minnnea

My colorful lunch. I have really found a love for fermented cabbage in past weeks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I just tried on my jeans (which haven’t been worn since May) and they still fit.  Truly the little things!


----------



## garysimcox

Putting up fall decor! I've already transformed the living room and planning to do the rest this week... it's never too early to kick off my favorite season!


----------



## hokatie

garysimcox said:


> Putting up fall decor! I've already transformed the living room and planning to do the rest this week... it's never too early to kick off my favorite season!


Yeah, I started to decorate my house yesterday too


----------



## hokatie

I have quick trip to the supermarket this morning and happily to see these donuts are selling now . Happy Monday to everyone!


----------



## JenJBS

garysimcox said:


> Putting up fall decor! I've already transformed the living room and planning to do the rest this week... it's never too early to kick off my favorite season!





hokatie said:


> Yeah, I started to decorate my house yesterday too



Me Three!


----------



## JenJBS

Turns out about 2,000 trees were knocked down in the windstorm last week. What makes me happy is what they will do with all that wood...

Literally TONS of wood will be sent down to the Native American reservation in Southern Utah for them to use as FREE firewood this winter (who knows, may last into next winter...) That's the smaller/cut up trees. There is also a proposal to use the huge trees to make playgrounds for schools and parks - a lot of the existing stuff is getting older, and new playgrounds at their schools and in their parks would be nice for the kids dealing with so much because of Covid.

I'm happy they are finding good ways to use all those downed trees.


----------



## hokatie

JenJBS said:


> Turns out about 2,000 trees were knocked down in the windstorm last week. That makes me happy is what they will do with all that wood...
> 
> Literally TONS of wood will be sent down to the Native American reservation in Southern Utah for them to use as FREE firewood this winter (who knows, may last into next winter...) That's the smaller/cut up trees. There is also a proposal to use the huge trees to make playgrounds for schools and parks - a lot of the existing stuff is getting older, and new playgrounds at their schools and in their parks would be nice for the kids dealing with so much because of Covid.
> 
> I'm happy they are finding good ways to use all those downed trees.


Yeah, this is definitely a good way to use fallen trees  . During the Covid financial crisis, every penny is counting so don’t waste it.


----------



## JenJBS

hokatie said:


> Yeah, this is definitely a good way to use fallen trees  . During the Covid financial crisis, every penny is counting so don’t waste it.



Agreed. Every penny, and every job. Building the playgrounds will give construction workers jobs. Driving the wood hundreds of miles will give truckers jobs.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> Trail walking/ hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820609


Can I come? TREES...TREEEEEEEEEES...


----------



## Joule

RT1 said:


> This one always makes me happy.   Took it on vacation last year in Ouray, Colorado.
> Moonrise over Imogene Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827701


 I want to go to there.


----------



## Joule

Kimbashop said:


> Adding to the beautiful collection of nature photos here.
> this one is from a Plane tour in the Alaskan Fiords  Our pilot landed on a huge lake and we got out and balanced ourselves on the plane ski (we were parked in the middle of the water) to gawk at the bears, mountains, and mists. I couldn’t resist taking this photo of another plane that landed a bit away from us.  I feel such calm every time I look at it.
> View attachment 4829102


My turn? Just do a flyover and push me out with a parachute, please. GORGEOUS


----------



## Kimbashop

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just tried on my jeans (which haven’t been worn since May) and they still fit.  Truly the little things!


I love this- yes, I can appreciate that. My weight has been all over the place since March.


----------



## Kimbashop

On Saturday, I went with my oldest son out to a local farm where they make the most AMAZING cider donuts. Every year, we go there on Fall Saturdays to buy our apples, cider, donuts, and local produce. This year, I have a deep appreciation for our local farms and farmers.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Me Three!


Number Four, here! I love decorating for fall.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kimbashop said:


> I love this- yes, I can appreciate that. My weight has been all over the place since March.


Mine too!


----------



## 880

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just tried on my jeans (which haven’t been worn since May) and they still fit.  Truly the little things!


That’s a huge thing! Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I want to go to there.


----------



## limom

Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers from my chives make me sooo happy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> That’s a huge thing! Congrats! So happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> I have quick trip to the supermarket this morning and happily to see these donuts are selling now . Happy Monday to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4847871


Love these!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just tried on my jeans (which haven’t been worn since May) and they still fit.  Truly the little things!


Lucky!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chive flowers from my yard.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!!!!


Yes - definitely lucky they still fit-  - being in quarantine has been tough on my diet


----------



## lilmissmaureen

Tell me about it! I just want to eat ALL.THE.TIME!


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Chive flowers from my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848425


Beautiful


----------



## limom

So freaking excited!!!!!!
This is the way!
Yes.


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> 3 young men hijacked my kitchen and breakfast has been made.  Now they are turning my kitchen into a bakery shop.
> 
> View attachment 4846759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846767


WOW! Can I hijack them next?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## minnnea

Small but not that small to me but makes so happy: I just stopped eating antidepressants! It took me over half a year to cut down on my dose. I have been on this drug for almost quarter of my life.


----------



## skyqueen

minnnea said:


> Small but not that small to me but makes so happy: I just stopped eating antidepressants! It took me over half a year to cut down on my dose. I have been on this drug for almost quarter of my life.


Wonderful news and great success!


----------



## Purseloco

Coffee


----------



## Sunshine mama

Stretching


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purseloco said:


> Coffee


This should be under the title small things I NEED to survive.


----------



## limom

My new shero
Dawn Wooten.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Starting to Decorate for Halloween


----------



## lilmissmaureen

minnnea said:


> Small but not that small to me but makes so happy: I just stopped eating antidepressants! It took me over half a year to cut down on my dose. I have been on this drug for almost quarter of my life.


That's really good! Kudos!


----------



## lilmissmaureen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Starting to Decorate for Halloween
> 
> View attachment 4850010



Oooo I like! Come over and decorate my place too!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmissmaureen said:


> Oooo I like! Come over and decorate my place too!!


Lol!  Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pennywort Juice
I mix 1 with skim milk, taste not bad(light green)
1 is 100% pennywort juice. ( dark green)


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Pennywort Juice
> I mix 1 with skim milk, taste not bad(light green)
> 1 is 100% pennywort juice. ( dark green)
> 
> View attachment 4850611


Wow.... this juice is very healthy  Do you have pennywort in the garden?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow.... this juice is very healthy  Do you have pennywort in the garden?


I bought from the Asian market. I wish I can grow them


----------



## zinacef

Walking outside early this morning and it feels and looks like FALL!  Doing my fall decor this week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

minnnea said:


> Small but not that small to me but makes so happy: I just stopped eating antidepressants! It took me over half a year to cut down on my dose. I have been on this drug for almost quarter of my life.


Wow! Congrats!!! That's great.


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> WOW! Can I hijack them next?


Please wait in line. I'm next. 
Ok. You can hijack them first. I'll sacrifice.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Please wait in line. I'm next.
> Ok. You can hijack them first. I'll sacrifice.


I always thought if I married again it would be to a chef, hairstylist or chauffeur...everything I hate to do but have to have. 
Thanks for your generosity


----------



## MiaKing

"Me time " Just water and mountains, sitting in the car and watching nature. 40 minutes session last week gave me energy to keep going.


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you ladies, I will send your request to them while they come home in the weekend.  
Love to buy fruit for my mom. She loves to eat but she won't buy them. if I ever need cash she will give it to me, no question ask.
Yesterday at a Mexican supermarket, saw these exotic fruits and bought them
 My goal was come in for mangos only.
I guess Rambutans and longans are in season.


----------



## zinacef

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you ladies, I will send your request to them while they come home in the weekend.
> Love to buy fruit for my mom. She loves to eat but she won't buy them. if I ever need cash she will give it to me, no question ask.
> Yesterday at a Mexican supermarket, saw these exotic fruits and bought them
> My goal was come in for mangos only.
> I guess Rambutans and longans are in season.
> 
> View attachment 4851060


Love these fruits!  Reminds me of home!  Haven’t had longans for a longtime! Going to Asian market in am now!


----------



## tlamdang08

Small things but a big hearty snacks
Vietnamese steam layers cake (mungbean/taro)




Pennywort juice


 Mango salad


----------



## MaseratiMomma

MiaKing said:


> "Me time " Just water and mountains, sitting in the car and watching nature. 40 minutes session last week gave me energy to keep going.
> 
> View attachment 4850952


This would make such a great date!


----------



## sf_newyorker

limom said:


> So freaking excited!!!!!!
> This is the way!
> Yes.



I’m quite obsessed with Mando...probably more than I am with handbags at this point.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Small things but a big hearty snacks
> Vietnamese steam layers cake (mungbean/taro)
> 
> View attachment 4851258
> View attachment 4851259
> 
> Pennywort juice
> View attachment 4851272
> 
> Mango salad
> 
> View attachment 4851274
> View attachment 4851275


OMG.....how come you can cook a lot of good foods?


----------



## limom

MiaKing said:


> "Me time " Just water and mountains, sitting in the car and watching nature. 40 minutes session last week gave me energy to keep going.
> 
> View attachment 4850952


Wow this is gorgeous. Where is it?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tougher restrictions in Europe again 

Master Canine, please teach us your Zen


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> OMG.....how come you can cook a lot of good foods?


Here are more. Are you ready?
Young papaya salad and pandan rice cake dessert. ( this morning I decided to stop by at the Vietnamese supermarket. Usually, I take the Korean market.


----------



## MiaKing

limom said:


> Wow this is gorgeous. Where is it?



Wichita mountains and Lake Lawtonka, Ok


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Here are more. Are you ready?
> Young papaya salad and pandan rice cake dessert. ( this morning I decided to stop by at the Vietnamese supermarket. Usually, I take the Korean market.
> 
> View attachment 4852456
> 
> View attachment 4852452
> 
> View attachment 4852453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852454
> 
> View attachment 4852455


Oh... I love the pandan rice cake dessert. Do you mind sharing the recipe? I have a lot of pandan leaf in my fridge but don’t know what to do.


----------



## hokatie

Made some Nem few days ago and they’re ready to eat now


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Oh... I love the pandan rice cake dessert. Do you mind sharing the recipe? I have a lot of pandan leaf in my fridge but don’t know what to do.











						Cách Làm Bánh Đúc Lá Dứa Thơm Ngon Chuẩn Hương Vị Truyền Thống
					

Bạn hãy thử tài khéo tay với cách làm bánh đúc lá dứa đậm vị truyền thống trong bài viết dưới đây nhé, món bánh kích thích vị giác với màu xanh tươi mát




					daylambanh.edu.vn
				



i follow this, very easy, but again time consuming


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Made some Nem few days ago and they’re ready to eat now
> 
> View attachment 4852499


I have some leftover in the freezer. Love to do this too.    Yours look so beautiful bundled.


----------



## Souzie

Two of my favorite things...bags and cookware. Chanel Cerf tote and my Le Creuset wok that just got delivered..


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Cách Làm Bánh Đúc Lá Dứa Thơm Ngon Chuẩn Hương Vị Truyền Thống
> 
> 
> Bạn hãy thử tài khéo tay với cách làm bánh đúc lá dứa đậm vị truyền thống trong bài viết dưới đây nhé, món bánh kích thích vị giác với màu xanh tươi mát
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daylambanh.edu.vn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i follow this, very easy, but again time consuming


Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> Two of my favorite things...bags and cookware. Chanel Cerf tote and my Le Creuset wok that just got delivered..
> 
> View attachment 4852602


Lovely


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Two of my favorite things...bags and cookware. Chanel Cerf tote and my Le Creuset wok that just got delivered..
> 
> View attachment 4852602


my color! Beautiful kitchen. Love it!!!


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> my color! Beautiful kitchen. Love it!!!





hokatie said:


> Lovely


Thank you, my darlings


----------



## JenJBS

This witch at my favorite outdoor shopping area. They have several, but she's my favorite... Pretty much anything to do with chocolate makes me happy...


----------



## Sunshine mama

These tiny flowers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This witch at my favorite outdoor shopping area. They have several, but she's my favorite... Pretty much anything to do with chocolate makes me happy...
> View attachment 4853108


I like her purse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Two of my favorite things...bags and cookware. Chanel Cerf tote and my Le Creuset wok that just got delivered..
> 
> View attachment 4852602


I would like one of those to go, please!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> These tiny flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853109



So delicate! Pretty!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> These tiny flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853109


Wow I love it, may I share mine tiny yellow flowers too, please.
Taken by iPhone so I hope the pictures will come out as I wish.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow I love it, may I share mine tiny yellow flowers too, please.
> Taken by iPhone so I hope the pictures will come out as I wish.
> 
> View attachment 4853127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853128


Beautiful!!
So glad you shared!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So delicate! Pretty!


They look like tiny golden trumpets, don't they?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a cloud in the sky!
Crisp cool day!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a cloud in the sky!
> Crisp cool day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853157
> View attachment 4853158


I wish I can be here one day. Love it!  Thank you for sharing again.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> They look like tiny golden trumpets, don't they?


I think they are star rose, I don’t have the original pot anymore


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> They look like tiny golden trumpets, don't they?



Yes! They do.


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a cloud in the sky!
> Crisp cool day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853157
> View attachment 4853158


Beautiful view  ! You’re lucky to see it every day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Beautiful view  ! You’re lucky to see it every day.


Thank you. 
I am very thankful.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> I would like one of those to go, please!


I was going to put it in the Amazing Bags Cookware thread but it hasn't had any new posts in awhile and I didn't want to revive an old thread.


----------



## tlamdang08

I accidentally drop a orchid pot and my heart was shrunk and then while I was cleaning up I came up with an idea for all the flowers that are un-damaged.
I keep them in glass vase and put into refrigerator to pro-long their freshness


Decorate my frozen food dumplings




Frozen green tea sliced


----------



## hokatie

I’m happy to see my fruits bowl has plenty of fruits


----------



## kemilia

The little lady hummingbird that is still around (as of yesterday), and the group of Baltimore Orioles that chowed down on countless jars of grape jelly (thank goodness they like the cheaper stuff!) all summer. 

They have left to go home, I've washed and stored the jelly holders, and hopefully they will return in May (at least I have videos to watch this winter). It's the little things that make me smile, especially during a snowy vortex.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> I’m happy to see my fruits bowl has plenty of fruits
> 
> View attachment 4854007
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854008


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I didn't get to capture them landing,  but these geese were just about to land!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

A neighbor had a little party/gathering at his place. (All within reason, and way beyond max. allowed occupancy during social distancing for a private event.)

It was great to hear children playing and adults talking and laughing in little groups again. Made it feel like a "normal September Sunday".

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't get to capture them landing,  but these geese were just about to land!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854224



Beautiful picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another perfect day!


----------



## 880

I’ve been trying not to read too much substantive news this week (I did eat a great deal of Peking duck and laboratorio del gelato milk choc chip ice cream After the news re RBG) but I saw this BBC article and hope it will make you smile (one eyed support dog gets his own comic strip)



			https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-54245931?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=5f69ba0444522802cb92db28%26One-eyed%20support%20dog%20gets%20his%20own%20comic%20strip%262020-09-22T09%3A06%3A12%2B00%3A00&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:5fa1ef3b-913b-454b-933f-046dacc5f38a&pinned_post_asset_id=5f69ba0444522802cb92db28&pinned_post_type=share


----------



## 880

Just realized, it’s a small thing, but I reread Ilona Andrews Innkeeper series or hidden legacy series (As somewhat geeky comfort reading). Her blog is great too. The tone of the BDH (her readers aka the book devouring horde) sometimes reminds me of the comraderie of TPF.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> I’ve been trying not to read too much substantive news this week (I did eat a great deal of Peking duck and laboratorio del gelato milk choc chip ice cream After the news re RBG) but I saw this BBC article and hope it will make you smile (one eyed support dog gets his own comic strip)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-54245931?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=5f69ba0444522802cb92db28%26One-eyed%20support%20dog%20gets%20his%20own%20comic%20strip%262020-09-22T09%3A06%3A12%2B00%3A00&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:5fa1ef3b-913b-454b-933f-046dacc5f38a&pinned_post_asset_id=5f69ba0444522802cb92db28&pinned_post_type=share


I love it! I've had 2 Pugs and I loved them...very loving breed and live long lives


----------



## tlamdang08

Relax with nature music and massage chair.
Pictures from this morning


----------



## bellarusa

End of the day and enjoying a nice cold glass of sparkling water on my comfortable sofa.


----------



## tlamdang08

First time back in Crate&Barrel for more bowls and found these cute soup bowls with chopsticks and a new Wok.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

tlamdang08 said:


> First time back in Crate&Barrel for more bowls and found these cute soup bowls with chopsticks and a new Wok.
> 
> View attachment 4856143


I have these bowls too, so cute and functional!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Miniature Japanese orchid Neofinetia falcata hybrid that spent the summer outside on my deck and rewarded me with flowers.  They’re fragrant, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 of my fave things. SB and LV


----------



## 880

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Miniature Japanese orchid Neofinetia falcata hybrid that spent the summer outside on my deck and rewarded me with flowers.  They’re fragrant, too!
> 
> View attachment 4857394


Wow, gorgeous HNN! Hugs


----------



## MaseratiMomma

We went to the country to visit my husband’s grandparents.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> We went to the country to visit my husband’s grandparents.
> View attachment 4857660
> View attachment 4857661
> View attachment 4857662
> View attachment 4857663
> View attachment 4857664
> View attachment 4857665


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for sharing!


Thank you for liking!!
Also....



My son asked what I was doing with my foot.... I said it was a thing. He then threw his hand into one of my photos & walked away saying, it’s a thing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Thank you for liking!!
> Also....
> View attachment 4857700
> View attachment 4857701
> 
> My son asked what I was doing with my foot.... I said it was a thing. He then threw his hand into one of my photos & walked away saying, it’s a thing.


Love !!!


----------



## kemilia

880 said:


> I’ve been trying not to read too much substantive news this week (I did eat a great deal of Peking duck and laboratorio del gelato milk choc chip ice cream After the news re RBG) but I saw this BBC article and hope it will make you smile (one eyed support dog gets his own comic strip)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-54245931?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=5f69ba0444522802cb92db28%26One-eyed%20support%20dog%20gets%20his%20own%20comic%20strip%262020-09-22T09%3A06%3A12%2B00%3A00&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:5fa1ef3b-913b-454b-933f-046dacc5f38a&pinned_post_asset_id=5f69ba0444522802cb92db28&pinned_post_type=share


Aw, I have a pug (Betsy Lucretzia) and they just love people. And food. I love this cartoon!! Thank you for posting.

A couple of years ago, while my Momma was still alive, she was in a rehab/nursing home for a few days. I would take my littlest dog--a Chihuahua-mix to visit her (my Nina is the sweetest, kindest girl and a real butterball too). The residents loved seeing her walk down the hallway on her leash. One woman came to us in my Mom's room and said her husband would love to see the "little dog" if I was cool with it and I took Nina to him, he asked if I would put her on his lap. He cried petting her, he missed his own dog so much but Nina was an okay stand-in for a little while. They bring joy to us.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> We went to the country to visit my husband’s grandparents.
> View attachment 4857660
> View attachment 4857661
> View attachment 4857662
> View attachment 4857663
> View attachment 4857664
> View attachment 4857665



The area looks amazing! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RT1

MaseratiMomma said:


> Thank you for liking!!
> Also....
> View attachment 4857700
> View attachment 4857701
> 
> My son asked what I was doing with my foot.... I said it was a thing. He then threw his hand into one of my photos & walked away saying, it’s a thing.


Wonderful pictures and so peaceful in that area!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellarusa said:


> End of the day and enjoying a nice cold glass of sparkling water on my comfortable sofa.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Love !!!





JenJBS said:


> The area looks amazing! Thanks for the pics!





RT1 said:


> Wonderful pictures and so peaceful in that area!


Thank you all


----------



## sdkitty

zinacef said:


> Walking outside early this morning and it feels and looks like FALL!  Doing my fall decor this week.


still hot here...sick of it


----------



## JenJBS

The oil slick hardware on my new RM purse makes me ridiculously happy.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> The oil slick hardware on my new RM purse makes me ridiculously happy.
> 
> View attachment 4858182


It’s stunning! Love it!

@MaseratiMomma, may I ask what brand of sneaker you’re wearing? the blue reminds me of a Hermes vibrato


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> It’s stunning! Love it!
> 
> @MaseratiMomma, may I ask what brand of sneaker you’re wearing? the blue reminds me of a Hermes vibrato



Thank you!


----------



## Liala

Although he is by no means just a small thing to me, this sweet little guy makes my life so much brighter every day!


----------



## LemonDrop

my new puppy.


----------



## JenJBS

Liala said:


> Although he is by no means just a small thing to me, this sweet little guy makes my life so much brighter every day!
> 
> View attachment 4858377



Hi, Handsome!


----------



## Souzie

Afternoon tea at Laduree..




And macarons of course


----------



## MaseratiMomma

880 said:


> @MaseratiMomma, may I ask what brand of sneaker you’re wearing? the blue reminds me of a Hermes vibrato


I wish they were Hermès, but they are Abeo. I have an extra high arch, I’ve dealt with plantar fasciitis and was at one point told I need a metatarsal pad, but now I’m told I don’t. The last visit with my family practitioner he said I need to get to the podiatrist, but he also mentioned a potential surgery  So of course all my fears took over and I haven’t made that appointment yet.


----------



## sdkitty

Liala said:


> Although he is by no means just a small thing to me, this sweet little guy makes my life so much brighter every day!
> 
> View attachment 4858377


so cute.  I love a black kitty.  and for some reason they have a hard time finding homes (superstition?)


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> so cute.  I love a black kitty.  and for some reason they have a hard time finding homes (superstition?)



Yeah... Stupid superstition. But black dogs are also harder to find homes for. Here's my handsome black cat. He and my other cat make me smile every day.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Yeah... Stupid superstition. But black dogs are also harder to find homes for. Here's my handsome black cat. He and my other cat make me smile every day.
> 
> View attachment 4858877
> View attachment 4858878


Awwwwwwwww!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Yeah... Stupid superstition. But black dogs are also harder to find homes for. Here's my handsome black cat. He and my other cat make me smile every day.
> 
> View attachment 4858877
> View attachment 4858878


pretty fellow!  I grew up with two black cats. I have a soft spot for them. When I was in my twenties my roommate and I had a black cat and a black and white calico. And now, as you know, I have a black dog. When we went to the shelter, we learned that big black dogs don't get adopted. Even though we were looking for a small dog, Luna-black lab and shepherd mix- stole our hearts and we were happy to give her a home.

... and I think we have the same pillows from Pier 1!


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> pretty fellow!  I grew up with two black cats. I have a soft spot for them. When I was in my twenties my roommate and I had a black cat and a black and white calico. And now, as you know, I have a black dog. When we went to the shelter, we learned that big black dogs don't get adopted. Even though we were looking for a small dog, Luna-black lab and shepherd mix- stole our hearts and we were happy to give her a home.
> 
> ... and I think we have the same pillows from Pier 1!


I wonder why black dogs have a problem.....I figured with the cats it was superstition....and possibly that there are a lot of them out there....bless you for giving him a home   I know he appreciates it


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> pretty fellow!  I grew up with two black cats. I have a soft spot for them. When I was in my twenties my roommate and I had a black cat and a black and white calico. And now, as you know, I have a black dog. When we went to the shelter, we learned that big black dogs don't get adopted. Even though we were looking for a small dog, Luna-black lab and shepherd mix- stole our hearts and we were happy to give her a home.
> 
> ... and I think we have the same pillows from Pier 1!



Your Luna is a beauty!     Oh, wow. Big dog, and black dog...That would make her almost impossible to adopt out. So glad you saved her!

Aren't they a pretty color? I'm sad Pier 1 is going out of business. All the stores near me closed months ago.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

sdkitty said:


> I wonder why black dogs have a problem.....I figured with the cats it was superstition....and possibly that there are a lot of them out there....bless you for giving him a home   I know he appreciates it


It has a lot to do with not being able to see their face clearly. It’s a subconscious decision on most people’s part to go for the dog that looks happy, or sad. My father rescued a black dog, on purpose, a Scottie mix that has lots of facial hair and it is difficult to gage his emotions on his face.... But thank God you can tell how happy he is by his adorable actions!!


----------



## JenJBS

Since she also males me happy, have to share a pic of Jessie-cat.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Since she also males me happy, have to share a pic of Jessie-cat.
> View attachment 4859074


 Great name too!
Do they both have green eyes?


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Great name too!
> Do they both have green eyes?



Thank you!    Yes. His are more a yellow-green (especially depending on light), and hers more pure green, but both some definite green.


----------



## 880

MaseratiMomma said:


> I wish they were Hermès, but they are Abeo. I have an extra high arch, I’ve dealt with plantar fasciitis and was at one point told I need a metatarsal pad, but now I’m told I don’t. The last visit with my family practitioner he said I need to get to the podiatrist, but he also mentioned a potential surgery  So of course all my fears took over and I haven’t made that appointment yet.


Thank you! Ive dealt with PF too (why I now wear a lot of Birkenstock’s)  DH has been going to the podiatrist for his achilles (calcified). The other Achilles has had surgery. This one had a PCP shot and dr. Told him next week three rounds of something shock laser. . hope you are not in too much pain and good luck with however you proceed on your appt! Hugs


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Your Luna is a beauty!     Oh, wow. Big dog, and black dog...That would make her almost impossible to adopt out. So glad you saved her!
> 
> Aren't they a pretty color? I'm sad Pier 1 is going out of business. All the stores near me closed months ago.


We are too. She’s not the easiest dog with other people but she is a lovely family dog.

I’m sad, too! I love Pier 1
And have been shopping there forever. And yes, I love our pillows. Just love the color.


----------



## Kimbashop

sdkitty said:


> I wonder why black dogs have a problem.....I figured with the cats it was superstition....and possibly that there are a lot of them out there....bless you for giving him a home   I know he appreciates it


Thanks. The center we got her from said they appear menancing to some people and there is also an association with superstition such as bad luck or the devil!


----------



## Kimbashop

MaseratiMomma said:


> It has a lot to do with not being able to see their face clearly. It’s a subconscious decision on most people’s part to go for the dog that looks happy, or sad. My father rescued a black dog, on purpose, a Scottie mix that has lots of facial hair and it is difficult to gage his emotions on his face.... But thank God you can tell how happy he is by his adorable actions!!


That’s interesting. We heard that it had to do with mythic associations such as evil and bad luck.

Our black lab has such an expressive face— eyebrows and some lashes, and a great smile!


----------



## chowlover2

MaseratiMomma said:


> I wish they were Hermès, but they are Abeo. I have an extra high arch, I’ve dealt with plantar fasciitis and was at one point told I need a metatarsal pad, but now I’m told I don’t. The last visit with my family practitioner he said I need to get to the podiatrist, but he also mentioned a potential surgery  So of course all my fears took over and I haven’t made that appointment yet.


I had problems with planters fascitis, I was a courier for Fedex and walked 12 miles daily. After the plantar fasciitis I felt as if there was a marble in the ball of my foot. The podiatrist did nothing but give me a cortisone shot. It did nothing. S I went to a Orthopedic foot surgeon. He told me there was an extra bone in my foot, the seismic bone that was causing my pain and it could be removed. So that's what I did, and I highly recommend it. My Dr said it's very common among runners and ballet dancers. It's an easy surgery, never had a problem afterwards. I was out of work 3 months, but my Dr knew with my job the longer off my feet the better. So don't be scared and if you have any questions PM me.


----------



## 880

Waited to get the flu shot until Thursday until my neighborhood pharmacist got it in stock. Trying to support smaller local neighborhood business as much as possible.  im extremely allergic to cats and dogs, but other Members of my family have adopted; prefer dogs that aren’t black; and I never understood why. DH chose t adopt a black cat, the runt of the litter, when he was a child and it lived a very happy, cosseted 17 years.  It always made me sad for the black shelter animals. I never knew other people felt as they did. @JenJBS, @Kimbashop, am so happy for your fur babies! They are very fortunate to have you! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Love my new Wok. I can cook everything with it.
Steam Egg meat loaf with pork.


----------



## peonies13

Love this thread!
Things that make me happy / feel grateful:

- having enough food (and the ability to purchase what sounds good rather than being forced to buy what's affordable)
- clean water and enough of it
- hot showers
- a place to live
- family
- the way the light plays on the floors in the morning
- clean air in CA
- the tiny human who always asks for a morning tickle to start the day laughing and smiling 
- beautiful things that sit around the house
- art
- watching my plants grow 
- sitting still


----------



## Sunshine mama

LOVE this area!


----------



## Sunshine mama

And I love capturing the sun!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> And I love capturing the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860287


Oh boy I love this colors and the angle!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a jackpot today at My dad’s garden.


----------



## RT1

Wow, did you ever hit the jackpot!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> Wow, did you ever hit the jackpot!!!


First time. Last time I was late so my uncle hit the jackpot. But I have my eyes on them since last week


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh boy I love this colors and the angle!!!


Thank you!


----------



## yasinalmasum

Small Thinks make you big minds.


----------



## Monaliceke

tlamdang08 said:


> Love my new Wok. I can cook everything with it.
> Steam Egg meat loaf with pork.


I wish I had a gas stove, especially for wok. It’s impossible to “wok” anything with my ceramic stove....sigh.


----------



## tlamdang08

luxemadam said:


> I wish I had a gas stove, especially for wok. It’s impossible to “wok” anything with my ceramic stove....sigh.


Oh I understand this feeling.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> And I love capturing the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860287


Mine?


----------



## Lake Effect

Got to catch up with my girlfriend over coffee! And show off my latest new-to-me finds and give her a belated birthday gift. 
Then I came home and had pop corn with my feathered roommate.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Mine?


Yes!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rambutans ( we named COVID fruits) and dragon fruits


----------



## Kimbashop

all of your pictures, @Sunshine mama and @tlamdang08, are so beautiful and inspiring! They make me happy just to look at them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> all of your pictures, @Sunshine mama and @tlamdang08, are so beautiful and inspiring! They make me happy just to look at them.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kimbashop said:


> all of your pictures, @Sunshine mama and @tlamdang08, are so beautiful and inspiring! They make me happy just to look at them.


  Thank youuuu


----------



## tlamdang08

i thought I will not cook today, but as soon as I open my refrigerator my eyes flash images of many courses.


----------



## 880

@Lake Effect, I thought of your picture of your feathered roommate 
 when I saw this article!
Lincolnshire Wildlife Park: Swearing parrots removed from view https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-54340425



Lake Effect said:


> Got to catch up with my girlfriend over coffee! And show off my latest new-to-me finds and give her a belated birthday gift.
> Then I came home and had pop corn with my feathered roommate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861090


----------



## MaseratiMomma

chowlover2 said:


> I had problems with planters fascitis, I was a courier for Fedex and walked 12 miles daily. After the plantar fasciitis I felt as if there was a marble in the ball of my foot. The podiatrist did nothing but give me a cortisone shot. It did nothing. S I went to a Orthopedic foot surgeon. He told me there was an extra bone in my foot, the seismic bone that was causing my pain and it could be removed. So that's what I did, and I highly recommend it. My Dr said it's very common among runners and ballet dancers. It's an easy surgery, never had a problem afterwards. I was out of work 3 months, but my Dr knew with my job the longer off my feet the better. So don't be scared and if you have any questions PM me.


Thank you for sharing, that eases my fears somewhat


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Another getaway, but no kids or grandparents this time. This was literally the first time my husband and I have been alone since Covid started.






@Sunshine-mama


----------



## MaseratiMomma

880 said:


> Thank you! Ive dealt with PF too (why I now wear a lot of Birkenstock’s)  DH has been going to the podiatrist for his achilles (calcified). The other Achilles has had surgery. This one had a PCP shot and dr. Told him next week three rounds of something shock laser. . hope you are not in too much pain and good luck with however you proceed on your appt! Hugs


Thank You!!!


----------



## 880

MaseratiMomma said:


> Another getaway, but no kids or grandparents this time. This was literally the first time my husband and I have been alone since Covid started.
> View attachment 4863725
> View attachment 4863726
> View attachment 4863727
> View attachment 4863728
> View attachment 4863733
> 
> @Sunshine-mama


@MaseratiMomma, you and your DH deserve such a gorgeous getaway! Your pictures  are always beautiful! But, there is no sneaker ! P.S. thank you so much for the Abeo sneaker info!


----------



## RT1

Friends like all of you are to me!!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a jackpot today at My dad’s garden.
> 
> View attachment 4860328


I want some.... Do you mind to share?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I want some.... Do you mind to share?


  You know what to do


----------



## hokatie

Soiled shoes and tires . We have the off road trip today and I am happy to see these dirty shoes and tires after a long day.


----------



## tlamdang08

MaseratiMomma said:


> Another getaway, but no kids or grandparents this time. This was literally the first time my husband and I have been alone since Covid started.
> View attachment 4863725
> View attachment 4863726
> View attachment 4863727
> View attachment 4863728
> View attachment 4863733
> 
> @Sunshine-mama


Love your toenails!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Soiled shoes and tires . We have the off road trip today and I am happy to see these dirty shoes and tires after a long day.
> 
> View attachment 4864436


Enjoy your journey!!! Love those dirty things!!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> You know what to do


Nope more details please


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Enjoy your journey!!! Love those dirty things!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## hokatie

MaseratiMomma said:


> Another getaway, but no kids or grandparents this time. This was literally the first time my husband and I have been alone since Covid started.
> View attachment 4863725
> View attachment 4863726
> View attachment 4863727
> View attachment 4863728
> View attachment 4863733
> 
> @Sunshine-mama


Wow, cool. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bitter melon drink


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Bitter melon drink
> 
> View attachment 4865195


My mom drinks this every day because she says it helps with her diabetes. She just put the melons in a juicer and drinks it straight. What do you put in yours?


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> My mom drinks this every day because she says it helps with her diabetes. She just put the melons in a juicer and drinks it straight. What do you put in yours?


A little bit of lime juice and honey. I love it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

... that it finally caught  the right one


----------



## hokatie

I am happy to see how spectacular the Mother Nature is in Utah


----------



## indiaink

Watching one of my dogs get her a nice long drink of water after she's had her dinner. I feel so blessed to be able to take care of my two dogs.  Very small thing that makes me very happy.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Nope more details please


DM me your address.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> DM me your address.


I’m about to say that . I will pay for shipping .


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I had to share a small thing that makes me happy;
I work in central London and use the underground train into work.
 since Covid  that has been anxiety inducing and unpleasant.
When I come out of the station in the morning I always use a side exit as its .much less busy than the main one which leads onto Oxford Street.
The street this exit leads to has some trees on it and every morning leaving the station come rain or shine I hear a little snatch of beautiful birdsong.
Its a simple thing but it feels like a gift from the gods and lifts my spirits before I face the rest of the day


----------



## canto bight

Seeing my boss and two of my teammates to take a tour of our gorgeous new work space (which we aren't allowed to work at yet which is okay).


----------



## tlamdang08

Eating leftover Moon cakes


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Eating leftover Moon cakes
> 
> View attachment 4866153


Your leftover is so beautifully displayed!
Yummy looking too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday's walk.  I know it's cliche  but I call it _Reflection. _


----------



## Brightcastle

Getting out And about in the sunshine with my family and a row free day! My child coming home from school and rushing out the door with his bike to play with his new friends.


----------



## doni

hokatie said:


> I am happy to see how spectacular the Mother Nature is in Utah
> 
> View attachment 4865818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865819
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865823


Utah is the most beautiful place on earth. Throwing north Arizona in there too.

Not sure I’d call any of this a small thing though!


----------



## doni

Wolford’s 100% silk face mask. My mask game has gone from utter misery to pleasure. With thanks to @papertiger for the tip. Now spreading the gospel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Another getaway, but no kids or grandparents this time. This was literally the first time my husband and I have been alone since Covid started.
> View attachment 4863725
> View attachment 4863726
> View attachment 4863727
> View attachment 4863728
> View attachment 4863733
> 
> @Sunshine-mama


Ohhhh my shoe is really jelly of your shoe!!!
Ohhhh and I am jelly of your getaway!!! Hope you had a beautiful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Bitter melon drink
> 
> View attachment 4865195


Gorgeous!!!
Is it yummy?


----------



## Pessie

My new slippers have arrived


----------



## hokatie

doni said:


> Utah is the most beautiful place on earth. Throwing north Arizona in there too.
> 
> Not sure I’d call any of this a small thing though!


Yes, they are more than beautiful. I’m planning to come back again tho I have visited Utah for 4 times already


----------



## indiaink

doni said:


> Wolford’s 100% silk face mask. My mask game has gone from utter misery to pleasure. With thanks to @papertiger for the tip. Now spreading the gospel.
> 
> View attachment 4866655


Gospel spread here, and I was happy to see my surname initial already placed!  Ordered two!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> Is it yummy?


Add la little lime juice and honey, this drink is killing me . Try it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Your leftover is so beautifully displayed!
> Yummy looking too!


My new hobby food art


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday's walk.  I know it's cliche  but I call it _Reflection._
> View attachment 4866646



I call it beautiful!   So serene!


----------



## doni

indiaink said:


> Gospel spread here, and I was happy to see my surname initial already placed!


How thoughtful of them


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> Eating leftover Moon cakes
> 
> View attachment 4866153


Everytime I see your posts I gain 10 pounds...what a way to go!


----------



## tlamdang08

skyqueen said:


> Everytime I see your posts I gain 10 pounds...what a way to go!


Again, we have this for breakfast 
Matcha green tea cake from 85 degree 
Homemade yogurt
Drink: 
watermelon/celery
Bitter melon 

Last image: I got my new set of 3 cutting board/ display foods from Wayfair. Arrived this morning.


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday's walk.  I know it's cliche  but I call it _Reflection._
> View attachment 4866646


Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I call it beautiful!   So serene!


Thank you!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Again, we have this for breakfast
> Matcha green tea cake from 85 degree
> Homemade yogurt
> Drink:
> watermelon/celery
> Bitter melon
> 
> Last image: I got my new set of 3 cutting board/ display foods from Wayfair. Arrived this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4866869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866871


You’re a master in displaying foods . I love the idea of the cutting boards. I think I have a similar setting boards but don’t know what to do with them. Now I can copy you


----------



## hokatie

As promised, here are some photos of fall foliage in Colorado for my friends in the forum.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JenJBS said:


> Yeah... Stupid superstition. But black dogs are also harder to find homes for. Here's my handsome black cat. He and my other cat make me smile every day.
> 
> View attachment 4858877
> View attachment 4858878


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> As promised, here are some photos of fall foliage in Colorado for my friends in the forum.
> 
> View attachment 4866924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866926


   
Wow, thank-you. I don't know when I can on the road again. Maybe never... 
Enjoy your road trip.


----------



## tlamdang08

My morning with my boys. Together we cook Fine Vietnamese Pho.


----------



## indiaink

This thread should be renamed ... "Fine Photography of Small Things that Make you Happy". Such glorious photos.


----------



## Monaliceke

doni said:


> Wolford’s 100% silk face mask. My mask game has gone from utter misery to pleasure. With thanks to @papertiger for the tip. Now spreading the gospel.
> 
> View attachment 4866655


What size did you get? I can’t find the size guide on the website, so how did you find out what size to order? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> My morning with my boys. Together we cook Fine Vietnamese Pho.
> 
> View attachment 4867002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867007


Pho is what I need now


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast with sticky rice jack fruit 
Drink cucumber apple pineapple 
Homemade nonsweet yogurt


----------



## tlamdang08

Cucumber drink


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, thank-you. I don't know when I can on the road again. Maybe never...
> Enjoy your road trip.


Thank you   ! Don’t worry. You will be able to travel again when the COVID is over.


----------



## tlamdang08

Yellow yam hash and steak. His and her dishes
Cucumber, carrot drinks
 Happy Tuesday to all


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Yellow yam hash and steak. His and her dishes
> Cucumber, carrot drinks
> Happy Tuesday to all
> 
> View attachment 4869802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869805


Everytime I look at your foods and displays, I feel happy   . Thank you for these treatments!
I think you should open the restaurant then I will be your loyal customer.


----------



## hokatie

More photos of my recent trip.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Everytime I look at your foods and displays, I feel happy   . Thank you for these treatments!
> I think you should open the restaurant then I will be your loyal customer.


  I am so happy too


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> More photos of my recent trip.
> 
> View attachment 4869929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869933


Thanks for sharing. Love the city at night image


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Love the city at night image


Yes, I love it too but so scared to get out of the hotel.


----------



## tlamdang08

Baguette and duck Foie Gras breakfast brought back a thousand of Childhood memories


----------



## arnott

Queen just for their first #1 Album in 25 years!


----------



## hokatie

Fall’s decor at the coffee shop


----------



## loh

chowlover2 said:


> I had problems with planters fascitis, I was a courier for Fedex and walked 12 miles daily. After the plantar fasciitis I felt as if there was a marble in the ball of my foot. The podiatrist did nothing but give me a cortisone shot. It did nothing. S I went to a Orthopedic foot surgeon. He told me there was an extra bone in my foot, the seismic bone that was causing my pain and it could be removed. So that's what I did, and I highly recommend it. My Dr said it's very common among runners and ballet dancers. It's an easy surgery, never had a problem afterwards. I was out of work 3 months, but my Dr knew with my job the longer off my feet the better. So don't be scared and if you have any questions PM me.



Interesting.   I've been having pain/problems with that area of my foot lately.  Consulted Dr. Google and it sounds like I have an issue with my sesamoid bone.  May have to consider treatment if my inserts don't help.

I run and play tennis a lot and have dealt with pf, Achilles tendon issues,  you name it.  I thought I was turning the corner and now this hits. Oh well.  Just grateful I can still be active.   Guess that's the small thing that makes me happy.


----------



## chowlover2

Like I said it is easy. Dr said it was basically an extra bone. Not even a 2 inch incision between big and first toes. I don't even remember wearing anything other than a bandage on it. And this was done 20 yrs ago, so probably more advanced surgeries. If you don't have success with current Dr, go to an orthopedic foot surgeon. Good luck! Any questions PM me.


----------



## indiaink

luxemadam said:


> What size did you get? I can’t find the size guide on the website, so how did you find out what size to order? Thanks for sharing.


@luxemadam I just received my masks and the tag says "one size". WOWOWOWOW, I completely understand about Wolford silk masks - they are perfect and fit so well!!!


----------



## Monaliceke

indiaink said:


> @luxemadam I just received my masks and the tag says "one size". WOWOWOWOW, I completely understand about Wolford silk masks - they are perfect and fit so well!!!


Thanks. So you bought the Aurora masks. I was looking at the classic. I might have to get the Aurora masks instead.


----------



## 880

@loh, @chowlover2, I’ve had ankle cartilege replacement surgery and DH has had one Achilles’ tendon surgery; the other one is undergoing some kind of PCP shot plus laser treatments (in the attempt to avoid more surgery), and we both have varying foot issues, so I can commiserate. Will take @indiaink ’s  recommendation re wolford masks. currently in the throes of a bad back; MIL health prognosis is getting worse; and our second choice apt for bid requires a massive power overhaul And a complete gut; so I am throwing caution and diet to the winds and indulging in extremely cheap, mediocre, and delicious  frozen pork char sui buns (the kind that is full of red food coloring and white flour that you microwave for 50 seconds). Right now, they’re my happy place  will probably next move on to @tlamdang08 ‘s breakfast of champions foie gras (I have d’artagnan torchons in the freezer) tomorrow after I get baguettes. . .


----------



## hokatie

Finally I have my nails done after 10 months


----------



## indiaink

luxemadam said:


> Thanks. So you bought the Aurora masks. I was looking at the classic. I might have to get the Aurora masks instead.


I didn't look at any other masks - I went right for the Silk masks. On the US site, they are just known as "Silk Mask" and "Classic Mask Fit". Looking at them now, I *really* like the thinner elastic straps on my Silk masks.  I didn't realize I had such a one-track mind!  LOL!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> I didn't look at any other masks - I went right for the Silk masks. On the US site, they are just known as "Silk Mask" and "Classic Mask Fit". Looking at them now, I *really* like the thinner elastic straps on my Silk masks.  I didn't realize I had such a one-track mind!  LOL!



Just ordered mine! Thanks


----------



## *Jenn*

my first midwife appt is tomorrow. 12w + 2 days

our house is really coming along! bummed it rained today so no work, but here's to hoping the rest of the week is sunny!


----------



## hokatie

*Jenn* said:


> my first midwife appt is tomorrow. 12w + 2 days
> 
> our house is really coming along! bummed it rained today so no work, but here's to hoping the rest of the week is sunny!


Congratulation!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

*Jenn* said:


> my first midwife appt is tomorrow. 12w + 2 days
> 
> our house is really coming along! bummed it rained today so no work, but here's to hoping the rest of the week is sunny!


Wwoow Congratulations on your baby and your house too. This period is hard but I hope you have the easy one.


----------



## Souzie

Turkey dinner. Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians!!


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> Finally I have my nails done after 10 months
> 
> View attachment 4876344


I haven't been back to the salon yet so I have been doing my own dip nails since the pandemic started. And you know what I found out? That I HATE doing my own nails. 
Love that color on you!!


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> I haven't been back to the salon yet so I have been doing my own dip nails since the pandemic started. And you know what I found out? That I HATE doing my own nails.
> Love that color on you!!


Thank you! I am glad to hear that not only me who hate doing my nails   . I did few times during the SIP too but it turned out ugly so I give up


----------



## chowlover2

880 said:


> @loh, @chowlover2, I’ve had ankle cartilege replacement surgery and DH has had one Achilles’ tendon surgery; the other one is undergoing some kind of PCP shot plus laser treatments (in the attempt to avoid more surgery), and we both have varying foot issues, so I can commiserate. Will take @indiaink ’s  recommendation re wolford masks. currently in the throes of a bad back; MIL health prognosis is getting worse; and our second choice apt for bid requires a massive power overhaul And a complete gut; so I am throwing caution and diet to the winds and indulging in extremely cheap, mediocre, and delicious  frozen pork char sui buns (the kind that is full of red food coloring and white flour that you microwave for 50 seconds). Right now, they’re my happy place  will probably next move on to @tlamdang08 ‘s breakfast of champions foie gras (I have d’artagnan torchons in the freezer) tomorrow after I get baguettes. . .
> View attachment 4876335


Ankle cartilage replacement? How was that? I have back surgery too, tri-level fusion, replaced 2 discs and had 3 cysts removed. I hoped ( thought that was the end ) but no I popped another disc 2 days before shutdown. Like you I am using food and I am eating Ling Ling potstickers ( from BJ's ) and Ling Ling drunken noodles at an astonishing clip. I wish I had stock in them.


----------



## 880

chowlover2 said:


> Ankle cartilage replacement? How was that? I have back surgery too, tri-level fusion, replaced 2 discs and had 3 cysts removed. I hoped ( thought that was the end ) but no I popped another disc 2 days before shutdown. Like you I am using food and I am eating Ling Ling potstickers ( from BJ's ) and Ling Ling drunken noodles at an astonishing clip. I wish I had stock in them.


its where they take stem cells from your hip and put them inside your ankle. . . Not sure why they had to do surgery, but it took a while to recover and I’m not supposed t do high impact exercise anymore. . , I’ve been getting pain shots for my back plus Mobic ans flexeril, and back exercises, so hope to avoid surgery there. Your disc stuff sounds painful; I hope you’re okay! Love frozen potstickers too! Stay safe, pain free and healthy! Hugs


----------



## chowlover2

I wish they could do that for my wrists. I was going to do surgery last spring and we know how that turned out. Oddly the pain has gotten much better the more time that goes by. So just hanging in and not doing a whole lot. My Dr is great. Try and stay healthy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Making breakfast...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


----------



## indiaink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


----------



## boyoverboard

Remembering that though things have been better for me (and for most other people) I’m very lucky to have a safe and warm home, food on the table and some wonderful family and friends.

Oh, and coffee, wine and a good book.


----------



## RT1

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


You are in no way "pathetic."   There are lots of people here who care for you and your physical well being.
The Lord says "to love your neighbor as yourself" and you ARE loved.


----------



## Canturi lover

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


----------



## Gabs007

Dog coming up and giving me a sneak kiss (which usually means washing my face as he is a big dog with a big washy tongue) or cat coming and headbutting me for strokes


----------



## Gabs007

boyoverboard said:


> Remembering that though things have been better for me (and for most other people) I’m very lucky to have a safe and warm home, food on the table and some wonderful family and friends.
> 
> Oh, and coffee, wine and a good book.



Wine, books and yes, the odd coffee, I think it kept me sane


----------



## chowlover2

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


----------



## *Jenn*

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.



not pathetic at all.  
genuine human touch can be very emotional, especially if you haven't experienced it in some time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all so much for your kindness.  I truly meant my post as a happy thing.  I don't think I imagined what quarantining alone would be like for the long haul.  I had the option of staying with friends who are immune compromised, as well, but chose to stay home. 

There are so many little things that I never fully appreciated before that now bring me happiness and contentment.....this thread being one of them!  Many, many hugs to you all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> You are in no way "pathetic."   There are lots of people here who care for you and your physical well being.
> The Lord says "to love your neighbor as yourself" and you ARE loved.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Turkey dinner. Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians!!
> 
> View attachment 4876418



I can't stop the faucet called...my mouth!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Yeah... Stupid superstition. But black dogs are also harder to find homes for. Here's my handsome black cat. He and my other cat make me smile every day.
> 
> View attachment 4858877
> View attachment 4858878


Such regal poses!!!


----------



## ShinyW

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


Good on him for doing the correct thing. 

Yes. We do forget, how comforting the human touch can be.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just something small. A cool strawberry frap!


----------



## Gabs007

JenJBS said:


> Yeah... Stupid superstition. But black dogs are also harder to find homes for. Here's my handsome black cat. He and my other cat make me smile every day.
> 
> View attachment 4858877
> View attachment 4858878



Black cats and dogs oddly enough, as a Dobie lover, we had one brown rescue, all the others were black, while Alfie was a total lovable doofus, people reacted differently to him because he was brown and tan, black and tan, people are scared, despite all of them being cuddle monsters, Alfie had the bad habit of following every jogger and goosing them to get him to chase him, most laughed because while he was big, he was brown, wagging his tail and doing the play bow, one of the black dobies just trying to say hello with waggy tail and approaching, most people panic.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such regal poses!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Rose lemonade and macarons..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ok, this is just how pathetic I've become.  Had an appointment with my surgeon this morning for a followup and nearly cried when he felt me up.  I'd forgotten how comforting the human touch can be.  He's such a kind man.  When I told him I hadn't been touched in months, he sat beside me and just held my hand for a bit. He's not only an excellent surgeon, he's an outstanding human.


----------



## Lake Effect

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much for your kindness.  I truly meant my post as a happy thing.  I don't think I imagined what quarantining alone would be like for the long haul.  I had the option of staying with friends who are immune compromised, as well, but chose to stay home.
> 
> There are so many little things that I never fully appreciated before that now bring me happiness and contentment.....this thread being one of them!  Many, many hugs to you all.


On a tangent, as someone who only lives with a feathered companion, I find myself feeling a little extra chatty with clerks when I go to the store and I realize I need to monitor myself and the receptiveness and availability of the other party lol. And most people are lovely. Early in the pandemic, I struck up a bit of conversation with the two women behind the deli counter and a fellow customer while shopping one day. When I was done I said, And thanks for the social interaction, lol, I live alone and am at home all day so I am really feeling the effect of being on minimal interaction. Everyone chuckled and was so sweet and we all acknowledged how far a little extra kindness can go.
So this was funny. I was picking up a few items the other night at the grocery store. I like to go shopping an hour before closing if possible. A young man stopped me and asked me if I knew anything about chocolate for baking and I pointed him to the baking aisle, told him what to look for, etc and before you knew it he launched off on comments about dark chocolate. We were in conversation at least five minutes and I was smiling to myself the whole time thinking, oh, honey, you work from home and live alone, right?


----------



## tlamdang08

Social distance


----------



## Lake Effect

So this may not be the most nutritious, but I enjoy a convenience store or fast food breakfast sammy on occasion. And while delicious, at least to me,  I have enough knowledge to know that I could make better choices, lol.  For a while I have been saying to myself, I can make this for myself at home. So I am exceedingly pleased with myself that I have mastered/perfected my home edition. I fry up an egg, heat up a slice or two of my deli ham-off-the-bone and then let a slice of whatever cheese I have on hand melt on the ham. When ready I layer it on half a slice of toasted sprouted grain bread, sprinkle on a little everything-bagel topping,  and top it off with the other half. And I find it just as delish as getting one to go!!!


----------



## RT1

Lake Effect said:


> On a tangent, as someone who only lives with a feathered companion, I find myself feeling a little extra chatty with clerks when I go to the store and I realize I need to monitor myself and the receptiveness and availability of the other party lol. And most people are lovely. Early in the pandemic, I struck up a bit of conversation with the two women behind the deli counter and a fellow customer while shopping one day. When I was done I said, And thanks for the social interaction, lol, I live alone and am at home all day so I am really feeling the effect of being on minimal interaction. Everyone chuckled and was so sweet and we all acknowledged how far a little extra kindness can go.
> So this was funny. I was picking up a few items the other night at the grocery store. I like to go shopping an hour before closing if possible. A young man stopped me and asked me if I knew anything about chocolate for baking and I pointed him to the baking aisle, told him what to look for, etc and before you knew it he launched off on comments about dark chocolate. We were in conversation at least five minutes and I was smiling to myself the whole time thinking, oh, honey, you work from home and live alone, right?


Good on you for being so extremely kind!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

RT1 said:


> Good on you for being so extremely kind!!!


He was tall, good looking and well spoken. It worked for me


----------



## tlamdang08

Eat-Exercise-Diet
I am happy
Omelet: ham and grape tomatoes, 
carrot drink, celery drink 
Waffles


----------



## zinacef

Clocking out from work, we were met with a cool fall morning when we hit outside—- even with mask and all—- felt so good and hopeful somehow.


----------



## RT1

zinacef said:


> Clocking out from work, we were met with a cool fall morning when we hit outside—- even with mask and all—- felt so good and hopeful somehow.


The season's changing give us all hope for better times ahead.


----------



## hokatie

My new cookwares have finally arrived today


----------



## Souzie

His and hers slippers


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> My new cookwares have finally arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4880761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880762


I love LC!! Just grabbed myself a skillet and some utensils from the Friends and Family event.


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> I love LC!! Just grabbed myself a skillet and some utensils from the Friends and Family event.


Oh, when is the event? I want to get fews more.


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> Oh, when is the event? I want to get fews more.


It started today and goes on through the weekend. Have you signed up for email alerts with Le Creuset? They send you a code for 30% off and you can use it online or in stores.


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> Oh, when is the event? I want to get fews more.


Just wanted to add, it might just be for Canada? But Williams Sonoma is having a sale right now on some items...

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop/sale-special-offer/offers-le-creuset-favorites/


----------



## meowkittycat

Finishing a good book, movie or TV series. The kind that makes you think for days.

Spotting a very cute dog on walks or whilst driving in my car.

Putting on things I had once loved but forgotten about.

Being in complete silence and taking my time to enjoy my tea or coffee in the early hours of the morning without having to rush to get somewhere.


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> It started today and goes on through the weekend. Have you signed up for email alerts with Le Creuset? They send you a code for 30% off and you can use it online or in stores.





xsouzie said:


> Just wanted to add, it might just be for Canada? But Williams Sonoma is having a sale right now on some items...
> 
> https://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop/sale-special-offer/offers-le-creuset-favorites/


Thanks a lot for the information! I haven’t signed up yet and will do it.


----------



## meowkittycat

Finishing a good book, movie or TV series. The kind that makes you think for days.

Spotting a very cute dog on walks or whilst driving in my car.

Putting on things I had once loved but forgotten about.


----------



## ShinyW

meowkittycat said:


> "..........
> Being in complete silence and taking my time to enjoy my tea or coffee in the early hours of the morning without having to rush to get somewhere.



Yes.
The greatest joy.
This is why I love 3am so much.
Outside, star gazing.
Wash my face.
Do my exercises.
Make my coffee and biscuits.
Sit up in bed gazing out, watching the new day start.

No rush, no interuptions, no distractions, ...
Just peace and quiet.
Love it.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sounds silly I know, but it made me very happy to change out my beddin
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
g to my “winter” black.
Extra silly because I live in Florida, and we are still in the 80’s.    Hope springs eternal


----------



## chowlover2

ShinyW said:


> Yes.
> The greatest joy.
> This is why I love 3am so much.
> Outside, star gazing.
> Wash my face.
> Do my exercises.
> Make my coffee and biscuits.
> Sit up in bed gazing out, watching the new day start.
> 
> No rush, no interuptions, no distractions, ...
> Just peace and quiet.
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880831


So nice to meet another 3AM'er! Such beauty and peace that time of day.


----------



## Irishgal

Sitting on the porch with no phone or device just nature


----------



## tlamdang08

Just Visit the Daiso store. Found some cute things: chopsticks rests, wooden spoons...


----------



## hokatie

ShinyW said:


> Yes.
> The greatest joy.
> This is why I love 3am so much.
> Outside, star gazing.
> Wash my face.
> Do my exercises.
> Make my coffee and biscuits.
> Sit up in bed gazing out, watching the new day start.
> 
> No rush, no interuptions, no distractions, ...
> Just peace and quiet.
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880831


That would be a perfect way to start a day. You’re so lucky to see this spectacular view every day


----------



## hokatie

The fresh flowers for my dining table makes my day. Happy Sunday everyone !


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Just Visit the Daiso store. Found some cute things: chopsticks rests, wooden spoons...


Love shopping at Daiso. You will always find some cute things there.


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful day


----------



## 880

DH‘s gloves have been a lot nicer than mine (I vacillate between sermoneta and other brands). He buys his at a store called Lefotte. https://leffot.com/
But the issue is by the time we go to leffot, the gloves in his size are sold out. So, he looked up the manufacturer Thomas Reimer, and we both bought some. I bought some made out of capybara which is a great finish and less expensive than pigskin suede, but I unfortunately googled capybara, and they are cute animals, but I will wear them a lot.








						TR Handschuhe Wien - Thomas Riemer Handgemachte Handschuhe
					

Wir sind ein österreichisches Unternehmen, das Handschuhe für Damen und Herren nach traditionellen Methoden von Hand herstellt. Wir bieten eine große Auswahl an Modellen aus hochwertigen Ledern und in den unterschiedlichsten Farben, für jede Jahreszeit und jeden Anlass.




					www.tr-handschuhe.at


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> His and hers slippers
> 
> View attachment 4880727


I LOVE these, but my DH won’t wear slippers. . .


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful day
> 
> View attachment 4882343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882346


I wish I could be where you are right now. It's pretty chilly here...and that's why I'm happy to be wearing toe socks LOL


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> I LOVE these, but my DH won’t wear slippers. . .


What about the moccasins? They're sort of closer to shoes than slippers.


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> What about the moccasins? They're sort of closer to shoes than slippers.


Sadly, no. Wish he did. Yours are so lovely! I love uggs and will buy for myself


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> Sadly, no. Wish he did. Yours are so lovely! I love uggs and will buy for myself


Me too. I don't care what anyone says...Uggs are life LOL...especially where I'm from, because it gets cold! I only have one pair of the classic boots though. Most of mine are OTK.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to have this in time for Halloween. I don't know what to do with them yet.


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter first batch of Apple pies. They are so good that I can not resist. Have to have one more...    
Life is still going if I can not keep my daily diet...


----------



## SouthTampa

Has to go to Trader Joe’s for my flower fix.    I just love fresh flowers.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A small thing that made my day today.
We went to our local Waitrose supermarket to do our weekly shop and because we had both been working we were there at 7.30pm
As we were leaving a member of staff was giving away bunches of flowers with today as their expiry date-she handed me the most beautiful bunch of white lilies (my favourite flowers) that have plenty of life left in them with only two of the buds opened.
this small gesture made me so happy it fact it made my day!


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter first batch of Apple pies. They are so good that I can not resist. Have to have one more...
> Life is still going if I can not keep my daily diet...


They look so good!


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> They look so good!


Thank you, She has chosen a very good recipe for filling.


----------



## tlamdang08

Power out this morning. So We all had   “the kids breakfast”


----------



## arnott

Brian May had his first Guitar Tutorial/Microconcert since his Heart Attack today!


----------



## chowlover2

We’ve had a mild fall in the Northeast and my favorite rose is still blooming like crazy.


----------



## arnott

Visited the outside of my childhood home and saw these flowers blooming in front of the house:


----------



## ShinyW

chowlover2 said:


> We’ve had a mild fall in the Northeast and my favorite rose is still blooming like crazy.


WoW. 

Spectacular.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> We’ve had a mild fall in the Northeast and my favorite rose is still blooming like crazy.


Wow!!!


----------



## 880

On line for 5 hours for early voting on UES) (DHs absentee ballot didn’t come) There was a very nice mom passing out free homemade zip locked brownies and another older woman offering pizza (I took the opportunity for intermittent fasting and didn’t eat); and then later, an accordionist. It was very friendly except for one maskless heckler.
.


----------



## ladysarah

things are pretty rough out there, I find solace in:
listening to music
tending my houseplants
coffee with friends (which is outdoors only!)
zoom yoga classes
getting dressed in my favourite clothes (for no reason at all)
carrying my best hand bag to the grocery store


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fall.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887792


SM, is this close to where you live?   
This would really be paradise for me.     
What a gorgeous photo!!!    
Thank you so much for posting this, I absolutely LOVE this picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> SM, is this close to where you live?
> This would really be paradise for me.
> What a gorgeous photo!!!
> Thank you so much for posting this, I absolutely LOVE this picture!


Thank you. I love this place.  I'll be sad in the winter when I can't frequent this place.
And it is about a 5 min drive from my house.


----------



## tlamdang08

Love can grow here


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887792



So beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you JenJBS.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887792


This place remind me of June Lake Loop. I missed it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> This place remind me of June Lake Loop. I missed it.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.  
I just looked up June Lake Loop. It's beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

This was taken at June Lake Loop 6 years ago. I am happy to look at the image again. Flash back to a lot of good memories since we can’t go anywhere .


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> This was taken at June Lake Loop 6 years ago. I am happy to look at the image again. Flash back to a lot of good memories since we can’t go anywhere .
> 
> View attachment 4888204


Wow. It is similar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This picture of me and my husband.
I think it makes me look tall with long legs!!!


----------



## Gabs007

Well, watching him does, even if he cries like a baby if I hose him down before he is allowed back into the house


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> This was taken at June Lake Loop 6 years ago. I am happy to look at the image again. Flash back to a lot of good memories since we can’t go anywhere .
> 
> View attachment 4888204


Beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Beautiful


Thank you dear


----------



## tlamdang08

Last night my daughter baked apple rolls, some leftover breads I made garlic butter sauce and low broiled
Fresh cut bird of paradise , weather is turning cold today. Fall is slowly appearing


----------



## apursenewbie

My electric mattress pad. It's so toasty on cool nights.


----------



## chowlover2

apursenewbie said:


> My electric mattress pad. It's so toasty on cool nights.


OMG! Aren't they the absolute best? I love mine too!


----------



## Souzie

Having my sister over, doing a jigsaw puzzle..


----------



## Lux.

Admiring my closet and jewelry collection while at home. Days off from work spent with my dog. All the beautiful Halloween decorations in our neighborhood. Yellow leaves falling from the trees.


----------



## tatertot

My morning coffee! It's what wakes me up and gets me going in the morning. The last few months I have been stuck on bed rest and hubby has had to bring it to me. It's one of the first things he does when he wakes up each day and it's something I am so thankful for


----------



## Pessie

I made a casserole and it’s slow cooking in the oven and smelling rather good


----------



## ColdSteel

Cooking! I've always loved cooking and as I live with Mama Steel and WFH I cook dinner nearly every night, save for our takeout nights on Fridays. Papa Steel moved back in temporarily so it's been really satisfying not only making dinner but getting through leftovers faster! Tonight is pumpkin turkey chili. Even though they've divorced I am so glad they get along like this. 

I picked up growing little succulents (I started seeing a botanist and that maaay have convinced me) and seeing them grow big and strong is so satisfying. 

I've given away some wonderful home things (curling wand, wok, bread machine) to my local Buy Nothing group members. It keeps gifting local, saves everyone a trip to a store, and saves everyone money. Lots of people share how they are using and enjoying items.

I did my first round of bleach on my dark hair and I'm so pleased with how it feels. I am babying it with some deep conditioning before the next lift. I've been taking better care of my skin, my living space, why not my hair?


----------



## tlamdang08

Reading ebook and having Tea


----------



## 880

Hope you are okay in bed rest, @tatertot! Your DH sounds wonderful! @chowlover2 and @apursenewbie, I love the electric bed warmer too!

I’ve gotten so hungry seeing all of the posts and photos here that I decided to share one: d’artagnan heritage double pork chop, Panko crumbs, with roasted potatoes, sweet potatoes and carrots. Sadly bc of the diet, no dessert and DH and I split the double chop (and I try valiantly to take the small portion even though he’s the one that eats like a girl)


----------



## tatertot

880 said:


> Hope you are okay in bed rest, @tatertot! Your DH sounds wonderful! @chowlover2 and @apursenewbie, I love the electric bed warmer too!
> 
> I’ve gotten so hungry seeing all of the posts and photos here that I decided to share one: d’artagnan heritage double pork chop, Panko crumbs, with roasted potatoes, sweet potatoes and carrots. Sadly bc of the diet, no dessert and DH and I split the double chop (and I try valiantly to take the small portion even though he’s the one that eats like a girl)



Thank you so much  I am on the mend after a bad accident and resulting leg injuries. Doing a bit better each day. Hubby tries his best. He has really stepped up like a champ during this tough time.

Your dinner looks delicious! I am loving all of the yummy root veggies this year. Even without dessert, it looks like a lovely meal


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Having my sister over, doing a jigsaw puzzle..
> 
> View attachment 4890066


I have a box of these puzzles from many years ago. Must find them and start to do it too.
Love your table


----------



## tlamdang08

What is more happy than having lunch with family every day? Beef noodles.
(normally we are together at dinner time, now pandemic have us altogether at lunchs and dinners, positive thinking.)


----------



## hokatie

My new phone and new bike are finally arrived today


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> My new phone and new bike are finally arrived today


Love them! iphone12 pro? Congratulation!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love them! iphone12 pro? Congratulation!!


Yeah, thank you dear    !


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Lounging in the sun, reading a book...sipping s cold drink. It was 85 today. Sweet.


----------



## Pessie

An early morning walk in the woods - just me and the dog


----------



## kuriso

Spending time with my nephews


----------



## tlamdang08

My baby fur is trying to make friend with my new phone.  
Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur is trying to make friend with my new phone.
> Happy Halloween!!!


Congrats on your new phone We’re twin


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Congrats on your new phone We’re twin


It was ordered for my DH, but I stole it for now and  will switch to Pro Max for a better low light camera option. (When he gets his phone  next few weeks.)
Here are some of the photos that I just take with natural light. So far I like it. But can’t wait to see 87% more from low light performance of Pro Max.


----------



## tlamdang08

Some pictures that I snapped with iPhone On the beach today.


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much  *I am on the mend after a bad accident and resulting leg injuries. Doing a bit better each day.* Hubby tries his best. He has really stepped up like a champ during this tough time.
> 
> Your dinner looks delicious! I am loving all of the yummy root veggies this year. Even without dessert, it looks like a lovely meal



Sending good thoughts and prayers your way, my friend.     
Glad to hear that you are on the mend!!!


----------



## hokatie

Nice photos! What is on your toast   ?



tlamdang08 said:


> It was ordered for my DH, but I stole it for now and  will switch to Pro Max for a better low light camera option. (When he gets his phone  next few weeks.)
> Here are some of the photos that I just take with natural light. So far I like it. But can’t wait to see 87% more from low light performance of Pro Max.
> 
> View attachment 4894198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894199


----------



## Souzie

My bed  





And these shorts


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Nice photos! What is on your toast   ?


meatballs and spaghetti sauce


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> My bed
> View attachment 4894634
> 
> View attachment 4894639
> 
> 
> And these shorts
> View attachment 4894644


OMG love your face sneak out and the short
Overall The room is beautiful !!!!


----------



## 880

Homemade dry rub ribs (cheater style brined with liquid smoke, then slow baked)
Best to make a big batch, individual ribs can be frozen and microwaved for a snack


----------



## buffalogal

I got to pet three dogs while walking today. Score!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Left over Halloween candy!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Monday to all!


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Monday to all!


Seeing all your delicious breakfasts, lunches and dinners make me happy...I look forward to the eye candy


----------



## tlamdang08

skyqueen said:


> Seeing all your delicious breakfasts, lunches and dinners make me happy...I look forward to the eye candy


  Awww thank you for your supporting


----------



## arnott

My Mexican Tenants made me some traditional Day of the Dead Bread!


----------



## Pessie

“Out for Delivery”


----------



## steffysstyle

Walks with my dog.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink water filter.


----------



## RT1

I don't know why, but looking at this makes me happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

steffysstyle said:


> Walks with my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896686


Unbelievably beautiful!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

steffysstyle said:


> Walks with my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896686


I wish I have a vacation here one day    
Thanks for sharing your beautiful place!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

We all have a different appetite today. Thank God they are back in their room for schools.


----------



## JenJBS

The perfect fall weather we have this week is making me very happy! High 60s during the days, mid/high 40s overnight.


----------



## haute okole

The interior of the Hermes store!  My happy place.  My daughter took these pictures during a recent Mommy and me shopping event.


----------



## Mapia57

Pessie said:


> “Out for Delivery”


Yes!!!


----------



## SouthTampa

steffysstyle said:


> Walks with my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896686


How beautiful.   You live in a postcard!


----------



## tlamdang08

It took me 1hour30 mins to do dinner today but after the setup. I feel it is worthy. So happy to present to you Vietnamese steam rice cake with shredded shrimps.


----------



## chowlover2

You are an artist! It looks beautiful and delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> It took me 1hour30 mins to do dinner today but after the setup. I feel it is worthy. So happy to present to you Vietnamese steam rice cake with shredded shrimps.


They  are all soooo beautiful and mouth watering! Can't turn off my faucet!


----------



## rugchomp

some me time and walking around the neighborhood


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> You are an artist! It looks beautiful and delicious!





Sunshine mama said:


> They  are all soooo beautiful and mouth watering! Can't turn off my faucet!


Thank you, thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Mama’s boy ( I caught someone hand )


----------



## tlamdang08

I was banned from cooking  for 2 days


----------



## Canturi lover

This made me happy.


----------



## tlamdang08

20 mins breakfast
Mini buns make a hole add the York add veggies of your choice , bake 325/350dgree until out side buns are brown / dark but not burn)
White York beat, add veggies, make one big roll of omelet.
enjoy  
happy Saturday to all.


----------



## JenJBS

Seeing the ducks at my favorite outdoor shopping area.


----------



## 880

dinner with our social bubble tonight. D’artagnan tri tip, mashed potatoes from cooks country website, and celebration Maison du chocolate and champagne. homemade cream biscuits And a cocktail made with botanist, giffords grapefruit and fresh grapefruit and ginger juice.


----------



## arnott

Brian May posted this video of people singing We Are The Champions on the street today:


----------



## lolakitten

This face  


@pasha_the_puff


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> 20 mins breakfast
> Mini buns make a hole add the York add veggies of your choice , bake 325/350dgree until out side buns are brown / dark but not burn)
> White York beat, add veggies, make one big roll of omelet.
> enjoy
> happy Saturday to all.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900058
> View attachment 4900060


Wowowowowowowow!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Brian May posted this video of people singing We Are The Champions on the street today:



Yesssss!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fresh peppers from the garden.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Brian May posted this video of people singing We Are The Champions on the street today:


----------



## 880

morning workout in central park.


----------



## arnott

My new Face Mask fits my little Dog as a Christmas Coat!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> My new Face Mask fits my little Dog as a Christmas Coat!



So cute!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Christmas is around the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
corner!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast with fingers foods and starting to decorate for Christmas theme for my little nook. Afternoon will have sometime with my daughter, take her out for her hair cut first time since 18 months ago.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast with fingers foods and starting to decorate for Christmas theme for my little nook. Afternoon will have sometime with my daughter, take her out for her hair cut first time since 18 months ago.
> View attachment 4903082


Thank you for all the Gorgeous yumminess! I remember how fabulous it was to have my first hair appointment post covid! Have a wonderful time with DD! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Thank you for all the Gorgeous yumminess! I remember how fabulous it was to have my first hair appointment post covid! Have a wonderful time with DD! Hugs


  Thank you dear. I am excited for her new hair style more than herself.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bought the cake for my Dad and we didn’t notice the spelling at the store.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Bought the cake for my Dad and we didn’t notice the spelling at the store.
> 
> View attachment 4903412


It still looks gorgeous and delicious. You can melt a bit of chocolate into a zip lock and cut off a tip if you want to pipe a correction or just put a blueberry there


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> It still looks gorgeous and delicious. You can melt a bit of chocolate into a zip lock and cut off a tip if you want to pipe a correction or just put a blueberry there


All gone , we have big family   
will keep the tip just in case


----------



## apursenewbie

Pessie said:


> “Out for Delivery”


I’m anxiously monitoring two of these at the moment


----------



## Souzie

The heavenly smell of roses in my dressing room..


----------



## arnott

Since the pandemic I've only been using boring drug store clear hand soap.   Bath & Body Works had been having 5 for $25.00 hand soaps all the time, but $5.00 was more than I wanted to pay.   Today they had $3.50 for all hand soaps so I picked up 5!   5 for $17.50 is way better than 5 for $25.00!  I just started the Island Margarita Deep Cleansing Hand Soap and it smells so good!   After so long, this feels like a luxury! 

Also...just received my Mastercard Bill and was wondering why the amount is lower than usual.    The reason is because I finally got my refund for my Celine Dion Ticket!!!    Wahooo!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunday sleep in...
Lazy breakfast ( premade )
Sweet rice/ coconut milk/ mango
His and her style


----------



## Stansy

impatiently waiting for our youngest member of the family - only two more weeks to go...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Boring but small thing that made me happy-queuing to go into Waitrose supermarket to do the weekly shop The sun came out from behind the clouds,I looked up and closed my eyes -seeing the glow behind my eyelids and feeling the warmth on my face on this cold November morning.
It was wonderful!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunday is A full house day. Cooking, relaxing, teasing each other until someone get mad....


----------



## arnott

We still have pretty flowers in November!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The scene only of my backyard.  Not the weather.


----------



## tlamdang08

Clean kitchent , quite zen moment to startup a new day


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Not small at all, a good friend from Vienna sent us this original Sacher-Torte for Thanksgiving. It's this years limited edition "Artists Collection 2020" featuring a print (No. 9) from Karel Appel's Visage-Paysage series on the wooden box. All proceeds from this sale of 555 cakes packaged like this, go to a children's hospital in Vienna. Actually a very thoughtful gift.

It's not online yet, but you can read about past years donations and charitable causes here: 





__





						Artists' Collection | Sacher.com
					






					www.sacher.com
				









Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Clean kitchent , quite zen moment to startup a new day
> View attachment 4907872


Indeed! It's a very good feeling!


----------



## meowmeow94

Sferics said:


> My cat making this prrrt-noise and giving me soft headbutts...


Best feeling ever ❤️
being by the pool and relax


----------



## tlamdang08

Ham egg avocado mango coffee.... With morning breeze


----------



## JoeDelRey

BTS


----------



## bagdabaggies

Been cooking more pasta lately and its just really nice since I miss eating at Italian restaurants.


----------



## Souzie

Kittens!!! 
A stray cat approached my friend last month...she must've sensed the goodness in her. Turned out she was pregnant so my friend took her in and helped her deliver her babies. She plans to keep the mother and one of the babies. The other ones also have good loving homes waiting for them.


----------



## tlamdang08

TGIF  
Pancakes with berries...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Repurpose a very dark brown/black box into my food porn background.


----------



## Pessie

Bill Bailey on Strictly!


----------



## arnott

This lovely Owl artwork I saw on my walk in the neighbourhood today.  It looks like it's made of tree branches/leaves!


----------



## meowmeow94

xsouzie said:


> Kittens!!!
> A stray cat approached my friend last month...she must've sensed the goodness in her. Turned out she was pregnant so my friend took her in and helped her deliver her babies. She plans to keep the mother and one of the babies. The other ones also have good loving homes waiting for them.
> 
> View attachment 4909102
> 
> View attachment 4909103


 Cuteness overload ❤️


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> This lovely Owl artwork I saw on my walk in the neighbourhood today.  It looks like it's made of tree branches/leaves!



I love it, so very cool.


----------



## SouthTampa

I am sure everyone is sick of seeing my flowers.    These are just so lovely.    There is a Saturday Morning Market near me and a splurged and purchased two sets of the orchid sprays.   They very rarely have this green color.


----------



## tlamdang08

Out of the box Saturday breakfast/brunch with Cioppino
I don’t stock crab meats in my freezer so no crab but it is still very good.


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Out of the box Saturday breakfast/brunch with Cioppino
> I don’t stock crab meats in my freezer so no crab but it is still very good.
> View attachment 4911494


Why do I drool and get hungry every single time you post these beautiful pictures of your cooking skills?       

I know, because you make everything look so appealing!


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> Why do I drool and get hungry every single time you post these beautiful pictures of your cooking skills?
> 
> I know, because you make everything look so appealing!


Thank you, you read my mind.


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, you read my mind.


You, my friend, take cooking skills to a new, incredible level.    
it's so readily apparent that you love what you do and take great pleasure in the preparation of your dishes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> This lovely Owl artwork I saw on my walk in the neighbourhood today.  It looks like it's made of tree branches/leaves!



It's me before coffee!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The shadow cast by the chandelier.


----------



## nicole.li

going for a short stroll with my husband after dinner daily.


----------



## Pessie

Homemade lemon curd. OMG it’s fab - never made it before, definitely worth the faff 
(the jars  lockdown = needs must etc etc)


----------



## Souzie

My Christmas tree..


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> Out of the box Saturday breakfast/brunch with Cioppino
> I don’t stock crab meats in my freezer so no crab but it is still very good.
> View attachment 4911494


That looks delicious!


----------



## arnott

I won this 11 inch Thin Crust Pizza using a Scratch and Win Card at Fresh Slice!        Regular price of this Pizza is $12.50!


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> That looks delicious!


i just ate another round.


----------



## arnott

I love trying new things.   Yesterday I tried Root Fries for the first time.    They are made of Carrots, Beets, and Turnips!


----------



## kaylynnn

Anything truffle flavored from Trader Joe's!


----------



## arnott

The first time I've gotten a Mask that matches my Shirt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> My Christmas tree..
> 
> View attachment 4912206
> 
> View attachment 4912211


I love your foyer! What in the name of the paint color on the walls?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> I won this 11 inch Thin Crust Pizza using a Scratch and Win Card at Fresh Slice!        Regular price of this Pizza is $12.50!



Congrats! Looks delish!


----------



## SouthTampa

tlamdang08 said:


> i just ate another round.


Thin crust is my favorite!


----------



## SouthTampa

tlamdang08 said:


> TGIF
> Pancakes with berries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910552
> 
> Repurpose a very dark brown/black box into my food porn background.
> View attachment 4910553


Your presentation is a work of art.   I imagine you are artistic in many areas of your life.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> TGIF
> Pancakes with berries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910552
> 
> Repurpose a very dark brown/black box into my food porn background.
> View attachment 4910553


I'm becoming addicted to your food!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

SouthTampa said:


> Your presentation is a work of art.   I imagine you are artistic in many areas of your life.





Sunshine mama said:


> I'm becoming addicted to your food!!!


Thank you Ladies     

My daughter has been looking for the honey jar with the bee wand. I shopped at Marshall today and found her wish.
I baked and she baked too. Her cinnamon rolls as to say Thank you to me. 
Life is so good to have a daughter who is a pain in the neck ( I don't let her correct my gramma this time to avoid she will read this )
So please ignore my mistake


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies
> 
> My daughter has been looking for the honey jar with the bee wand. I shopped at Marshall today and found her wish.
> I baked and she baked too. Her cinnamon rolls as to say Thank you to me.
> Life is so good to have a daughter who is a pain in the neck ( I don't let her correct my gramma this time to avoid she will read this )
> So please ignore my mistake
> 
> View attachment 4912964


I keep coming back for more!


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies
> 
> My daughter has been looking for the honey jar with the bee wand. I shopped at Marshall today and found her wish.
> I baked and she baked too. Her cinnamon rolls as to say Thank you to me.
> Life is so good to have a daughter who is a pain in the neck ( I don't let her correct my gramma this time to avoid she will read this )
> So please ignore my mistake
> 
> View attachment 4912964



Will you adopt me so I can always eat like this?     
I promise I won't be a problem.   

Your creations are pure art and I bet delicious, as well.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> I keep coming back for more!


You are coming back yahhhh    


RT1 said:


> Will you adopt me so I can always eat like this?
> I promise I won't be a problem.
> 
> Your creations are pure art and I bet delicious, as well.


Your sweet words keep me always find new ways to present my foods.


----------



## Foxy trini

New coffee table book on royal family fashion


----------



## lolakitten

This guy


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your foyer! What in the name of the paint color on the walls?


Thank you!  So we did our house in three different shades of grey. By the stairs, it's Benjamin Moore Perspective. Along the hallway and going towards the back is Benjamin Moore Coventry Grey.


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> My Christmas tree..
> 
> View attachment 4912206
> 
> View attachment 4912211


Wow I love your Christmas tree, I love your house even more!!!!


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> My Christmas tree..
> 
> View attachment 4912206
> 
> View attachment 4912211


Beautiful Christmas tree 
You put your Christmas tree on early that same to me. I finished decorating my tree on Sunday


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Thank you!  So we did our house in three different shades of grey. By the stairs, it's Benjamin Moore Perspective. Along the hallway and going towards the back is Benjamin Moore Coventry Grey.


Oh wow! I had been thinking about those exact colors! They look good in your house!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

arnott said:


> I won this 11 inch Thin Crust Pizza using a Scratch and Win Card at Fresh Slice!        Regular price of this Pizza is $12.50!




Damn!!


----------



## tlamdang08

The first time I made them
Japanese floppy pancakes. I am afraid this will be the pancake I will eat from now on. So soft like a sponge cake.


----------



## ladysarah

Foxy trini said:


> New coffee table book on royal family fashion


oh very nice! there was an interesting article in the telegraph will see if I can find it. basically it was about how each royal had a very definite style, Duchess of Sussex (ie Meghan) was all about sustainable brands, the queen about strong colours to be seen and coats with  large armholes to wave, that sort of thing. but I did not realise there was a whole book worth of insights.


----------



## 880

Burnt caramel ice cream base below) recipe from the Atlantic magazine (Ice cream for Beginners by Corby Kummer) https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/ice-cream-for-beginners/378253/
Corby was inspired by Toscannini’s ice cream in Cambridge MA. I’ve made this recipe for many years of Thanksgivings as it’s easy (no yolks, no custard) and goes well with pie. I simmer the whole amount of milk and cream together and chill overnight for best flavor.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! I had been thinking about those exact colors! They look good in your house!


Great minds!!   



hokatie said:


> Beautiful Christmas tree
> You put your Christmas tree on early that same to me. I finished decorating my tree on Sunday


My tree has been up since the first week of November LOL  I figured we could all use a little extra cheer since this year has been so sucky.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow I love your Christmas tree, I love your house even more!!!!


Thank you, my friend


----------



## hokatie

My holiday pot has come today


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> The first time I made them
> Japanese floppy pancakes. I am afraid this will be the pancake I will eat from now on. So soft like a sponge cake.
> 
> View attachment 4913501
> View attachment 4913502


So cute   . Are you using the Japanese pancake flour too?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> So cute   . Are you using the Japanese pancake flour too?


No I have premix flour from Costco, need to finish it. Then I will buy the Japanese premix flour.


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> Great minds!!
> 
> 
> My tree has been up since the first week of November LOL  I figured we could all use a little extra cheer since this year has been so sucky.


I normally have a tree ready after Thanksgiving. But you’re right. This year is so unbelievable so I have it a bit early. I keep staring at the tree since then


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> I normally have a tree ready after Thanksgiving. But you’re right. This year is so unbelievable so I have it a bit early. I keep staring at the tree since then


You can't keep talking about it and not show us your tree!  The good thing about being in Canada is that we've already had our Thanksgiving. And what comes after Thanksgiving? Christmas!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coldstone  Creamery delivery × 2!!!
One for me and one for DH! 
Each container holds 3 pints, (1.5 quarts).
The feast has begun.


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> You can't keep talking about it and not show us your tree!  The good thing about being in Canada is that we've already had our Thanksgiving. And what comes after Thanksgiving? Christmas!!


Oh, my bad. I’m sorry   . Here it is


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> Oh, my bad. I’m sorry   . Here it is


Love it!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Burnt caramel ice cream base below) recipe from the Atlantic magazine (Ice cream for Beginners by Corby Kummer) Corby was inspired by Toscannini’s ice cream in Cambridge MA. I’ve made this recipe for many years of Thanksgivings as it’s easy (no yolks, no custard) and goes well with pie.
> View attachment 4913504


Yum! I LOVE Toscannini's-- I lived in Boston area for 19 years and I miss the incredible icecream there.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> Yum! I LOVE Toscannini's-- I lived in Boston area for 19 years and I miss the incredible icecream there.


I was a Toscanini person, except for the chocolate pudding ice cream at Herrells (the one in Cambridge that looked like a bank vault painted with fish  (This was many years ago)


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> I was a Toscanini person, except for the chocolate pudding ice cream at Herrells (the one in Cambridge that looked like a bank vault painted with fish  (This was many years ago)


YES! the Chocolate pudding icecream from Herrell's was the best -- and I know exactly what place/space you are talking about. I lived in Cambridge/Somerville from 1988-1997 and I still get back there because I grew up in MA.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> YES! the Chocolate pudding icecream from Herrell's was the best -- and I know exactly what place/space you are talking about. I lived in Cambridge/Somerville from 1988-1997 and I still get back there because I grew up in MA.


 I lived there 1987-1989; then in the North End until 1991. . . we used to love the ribs at Jake and Earls (East Coast Grill). and the restaurant that is now Craigie on Maine. . .


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> I lived there 1987-1989; then in the North End until 1991. . . we used to love the ribs at Jake and Earls (East Coast Grill). and the restaurant that is now Craigie on Maine. . .


We overlapped! I remember Jake and Earls well. And when it turned into East Coast Grill. I bet we could reminisce for quite a while


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Coldstone  Creamery delivery × 2!!!
> One for me and one for DH!
> Each container holds 3 pints, (1.5 quarts).
> The feast has begun.
> View attachment 4913628



Yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Yummy! Enjoy!


Thank you. I have to be very careful!


----------



## zoeynora69

Megs said:


> It's hard to stay positive at this time, but let's share small things that make us happy on a daily basis. Positivity spreads! Stay safe everyone





lightofurlife said:


> Decorating my planner and cooking
> 
> Glad to see everyone has found activities that make them happy, this adjustment to being indoors is hard!


yes. Cooking always makes us happy. cook along with your friends and chil.


----------



## V0N1B2

Xiao Qi Ji !!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Congee with century eggs, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who celebrates!!!!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Coldstone  Creamery delivery × 2!!!
> One for me and one for DH!
> Each container holds 3 pints, (1.5 quarts).
> The feast has begun.
> View attachment 4913628



Oh, you are so tempting me right now with this.     

Fortunately or Unfortunately....there isn't a Cold Stone located anywhere near me.

My fav is Sweet Cream mixed with Almonds....
So glad I don't have one near me or I'd have to increase my workouts by a bazillion times.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> Oh, you are so tempting me right now with this.
> 
> Fortunately or Unfortunately....there isn't a Cold Stone located anywhere near me.
> 
> My fav is Sweet Cream mixed with Almonds....
> So glad I don't have one near me or I'd have to increase my workouts by a bazillion times.


Oh I know what you mean. It's one of those good/bad things!
I'm trying to be good(?) though.


----------



## haute okole

The view from my car as I pick up my take out.


----------



## 880

Thanksgiving makes me happy. Growing up, my mom would order Peking duck and suckling pig. This year, our small social bubble means large care packages of leftovers. . . The sides were on the sideboard. even though there are lots of components to the meal, the work load was significantly less than cooking for a horde. 
king Arthur website Amish dinner roll recipe is a big hit and easier than cooks illustrated (I use potato flakes and potato cooking water in my rolls)


----------



## arnott

Brian May went on Instagram Live today.   Here's a screenshot of me "dancing" during it!


----------



## tlamdang08

BF, I went out to get a black apron from Sur la table


----------



## luckylove

A quiet moment to watch the sun set


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sitting in front of the fire.


----------



## arnott

Being Twinsies with Derek Hough!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sitting in front of the fire.
> View attachment 4915898



Lovely way to spend an evening.


----------



## HG2614

So weird.. but the smell of rose hip seed oil from the ordinary. I can't explain it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely way to spend an evening.


Thank you. It is!


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter made cranberries sauce for the Thanksgiving dinner. Turn out I did not have the mood to cook so I turn it into a breakfast joy.
Hawaiian buns, egg, cranberries sauce and green onions top with bell’s cheese  
And coffee to wake me up


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter made cranberries sauce for the Thanksgiving dinner. Turn out I did not have the mood to cook so I turn it into a breakfast joy.
> Hawaiian buns, egg, cranberries sauce and green onions top with bell’s cheese
> And coffee to wake me up
> 
> View attachment 4916449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916451


Simply...


----------



## ifahima

Scones, jam and clotted cream...yum!


----------



## arnott

After several rainy days with no sun,   we actually have some sun today!


----------



## JenJBS

My kittens curled up near me, napping. So peaceful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My small contribution.
Crispy sweet baked Philo dough with ice cream on top.


ifahima said:


> Scones, jam and clotted cream...yum!
> 
> View attachment 4916478


Sounds and looks delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This perfect circle bag. I had been searching for a plain perfect circle bag that does not have a zipper top that could fit my phone for a loooong time. And Coach read my mind.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Even though I cannot eat them (gluten allergy), these cut and bake Snoopy cookies I made for my kids (as a treat) are making me smile.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply...


  Yes it is. I have cranberries bake good again and maybe for the whole week in order to finish it 
I should have weighed myself before Thanksgiving Day


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> This perfect circle bag. I had been searching for a plain perfect circle bag that does not have a zipper top that could fit my phone for a loooong time. And Coach read my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916942


So beautiful mod shots after you receive it please.


----------



## tlamdang08

AntiqueShopper said:


> Even though I cannot eat them (gluten allergy), these cut and bake Snoopy cookies I made for my kids (as a treat) are making me smile.


I love baked goods with characters


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Even though I cannot eat them (gluten allergy), these cut and bake Snoopy cookies I made for my kids (as a treat) are making me smile.


These are sooo cute!


----------



## 880

The best baklava in the world, light, not too sweet from Patchi in London


----------



## luckylove

My sweet dog asleep at my feet and my DS tending quietly to his schoolwork nearby.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Cyber Monday  
His and her breakfast
Veggie omelet and cranberries baked bites


----------



## arnott

Another Owl in my neighbourhood.  Looks like this one is made of local fallen leaves, cones, and branches!


----------



## Souzie

The view from my upstairs window..


----------



## Sunshine mama

@xsouzie
Kinda like my tree!


----------



## arnott

^ Pretty pictures, but I'm glad we don't have snow yet.   I'm still raking leaves which beats shovelling snow!


----------



## tlamdang08

After dinner treats 
Cheesecake, chocolate, ginger lemongrass tea


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> The view from my upstairs window..
> 
> View attachment 4919003
> 
> View attachment 4919005





arnott said:


> ^ Pretty pictures, but I'm glad we don't have snow yet.   I'm still raking leaves which beats shovelling snow!


Beautiful trees


----------



## wisconsin

SWlife said:


> A cup of hot coffee, my safe home, my son and daughter who are grown but call their mama every day, and a good book.


This is so sweet


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> @xsouzie
> Kinda like my tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919077


Another beautiful one


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Another Owl in my neighbourhood.  Looks like this one is made of local fallen leaves, cones, and branches!



Me before coffee again!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Making breakfast from leftover here and there 
sticky rice with assorted toppings
Egg and veggies (lazy omelette style )
Last batch of crescent rolls ( assorted fillings)
My refrigerator is still full with stuffs  but I am happier that I don’t waste anything


----------



## JenJBS

I’m so happy that The Nutcracker Ballet tradition will continue this year - virtually! This will bring so much happiness and Christmas cheer to so many. Ballet West’s The Nutcracker is a serious Christmas tradition in Salt Lake City. They’ve done it every year, for 65 years. One year they planned to do a different ballet for Christmas, and the community response was so unhappy that they had to change it back. (They announce the next Season months in advance, so there was more than enough time.)

Not the usual live performances this year, but a local station has donated time on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, and New Year’s Day for it to be broadcast. Ballet West has never broadcast it’s version of The Nutcracker before. But they are doing it this year as a ‘Christmas Gift’ to the community – and to not break the tradition on its 65th Anniversary.

Every year it sets a new world record for longest streak the same ballet has been performed by the same company without missing a year. This version was done in San Francisco for 10 years before coming to Ballet West with its creator/choreographer ‘Mr. C’ – so 75 years total; but us locals really start counting when Mr. C brought it to Ballet West.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I’m so happy that The Nutcracker Ballet tradition will continue this year - virtually! This will bring so much happiness and Christmas cheer to so many. Ballet West’s The Nutcracker is a serious Christmas tradition in Salt Lake City. They’ve done it every year, for 65 years. One year they planned to do a different ballet for Christmas, and the community response was so unhappy that they had to change it back. (They announce the next Season months in advance, so there was more than enough time.)
> 
> Not the usual live performances this year, but a local station has donated time on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, and New Year’s Day for it to be broadcast. Ballet West has never broadcast it’s version of The Nutcracker before. But they are doing it this year as a ‘Christmas Gift’ to the community – and to not break the tradition on its 65th Anniversary.
> 
> Every year it sets a new world record for longest streak the same ballet has been performed by the same company without missing a year. This version was done in San Francisco for 10 years before coming to Ballet West with its creator/choreographer ‘Mr. C’ – so 75 years total; but us locals really start counting when Mr. C brought it to Ballet West.


How wonderful and joyful! We need the arts more than ever right now, to lift us and hold us, and fill us with much-needed beauity and cheer.


----------



## tlamdang08

Listen to my daughter singing and baking from upstairs.
And this is the treats for the family Banana cinnamon chocolate bread.
I don’t need to bake for breakfast tomorrow. Wohoo


----------



## luckylove

Puppy cams! DS found the most adorable puppies we are all obsessed with watching!


----------



## luckylove

tlamdang08 said:


> Listen to my daughter singing and baking from upstairs.
> And this is the treats for the family Banana cinnamon chocolate bread.
> I don’t need to bake for breakfast tomorrow. Wohoo
> 
> View attachment 4919913



Looks delicious!!


----------



## tlamdang08

luckylove said:


> Looks delicious!!


They are very good too. I ask for the recipe, she say “It is from five stars restaurant Mom, no worries. I am baking another one.   “
I think I don’t have to make breakfast for a few days


----------



## arnott

Brian  May playing guitar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My dear red boots in the winter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I’m so happy that The Nutcracker Ballet tradition will continue this year - virtually! This will bring so much happiness and Christmas cheer to so many. Ballet West’s The Nutcracker is a serious Christmas tradition in Salt Lake City. They’ve done it every year, for 65 years. One year they planned to do a different ballet for Christmas, and the community response was so unhappy that they had to change it back. (They announce the next Season months in advance, so there was more than enough time.)
> 
> Not the usual live performances this year, but a local station has donated time on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, and New Year’s Day for it to be broadcast. Ballet West has never broadcast it’s version of The Nutcracker before. But they are doing it this year as a ‘Christmas Gift’ to the community – and to not break the tradition on its 65th Anniversary.
> 
> Every year it sets a new world record for longest streak the same ballet has been performed by the same company without missing a year. This version was done in San Francisco for 10 years before coming to Ballet West with its creator/choreographer ‘Mr. C’ – so 75 years total; but us locals really start counting when Mr. C brought it to Ballet West.


That's great! I still faintly remember going and watchingThe Nutcracker with my mom when I was about 3 years old. I was probably the only child there, but I remember being very well behaved because I thought I was watching magic!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> My dear red boots in the winter.
> View attachment 4920181


Awwww you have a lot of cute bags and charms. I love it, love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My dear red boots in the winter.
> View attachment 4920181


That charm is so cute and perfect with your bag!


----------



## 880

The diet has been dead since thanksgiving, but I cannot bear to make Christmas cookies because, that would be piling insult upon injury. So, I’m making (gluten free) ono butter mochi to give away this year (it freezes well and packs easily). And you can change up the flavors etc etc with chocolate, cocoa, coconut flakes, sliced almonds, extracts and alcohol (the best cocoa is cocoa Barry as per Stella Parks of Brave Tart). I add quite a bit of whisky (replaces some of the coconut milk) many people like the crispy edges, but I like the squidgy middles.








						Ono Butter Mochi
					

This recipe for mochi is an easy Hawaiian local-style treat made with coconut and butter in a rice flour base. A great dessert for any tropical themed party.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Awwww you have a lot of cute bags and charms. I love it, love it.





Kimbashop said:


> That charm is so cute and perfect with your bag!


Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That's great! I still faintly remember going and watchingThe Nutcracker with my mom when I was about 3 years old. I was probably the only child there, but I remember being very well behaved because I thought I was watching magic!



Sounds like a good memory! My Aunt got us tickets as Christmas gifts a few years when I was a kid, and Mom took us a couple years when I was a teen. Like you say, it is magical - especially to a child. I took my nephews one year as their Christmas gift.


----------



## tlamdang08

I am running out of ideas for my daily menu. So I take break from cooking. These are store bought pre-made. I am just do the presentation  
breakfast with steam rice cake , steam pork cinnamon pate, rope with cucumber, steam bran sprouts, fried shallots, mix fish sauce.


Peking duck for lunch
First style is similar like spring rolls, but that wasn’t good because the rice paper doesn’t thin enough. So i ended up with original style buns and Peking duck skin


----------



## 880

@tlamdang08, your pek8ng duck looks yummy! when I do it, my scallions ans cucumber don’t look as cute as yours! If I do a Peking suck short cut, I just slow roast a d’artagnan magret duck breast until rare, then crisp up the skin in a cast iron pan (the skin is pricked to drain the fat). With a good hoisin sauce, no one notices it’s only the breast. . .

here’s something super easy thatni make when I want to change it up (gluten free). It’s good as a snack or appetizer (and can be frozen) 
Blender pao di queijo








						Easy Brazilian Cheese Bread (Pão de Queijo)
					

Make simple and gluten-free Brazilian cheese bread, or pão de queijo, with tapioca flour, milk, eggs, olive oil, and cheese. Easy blender recipe!




					www.simplyrecipes.com
				




My mom buys a ton of manchego from Costco. They are enormous chunks. . . Perfect for this

hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, your pek8ng duck looks yummy! when I do it, my scallions ans cucumber don’t look as cute as yours! If I do a Peking suck short cut, I just slow roast a d’artagnan magret duck breast until rare, then crisp up the skin in a cast iron pan (the skin is pricked to drain the fat). With a good hoisin sauce, no one notices it’s only the breast. . .
> 
> here’s something super easy thatni make when I want to change it up (gluten free). It’s good as a snack or appetizer (and can be frozen)
> Blender pao di queijo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Brazilian Cheese Bread (Pão de Queijo)
> 
> 
> Make simple and gluten-free Brazilian cheese bread, or pão de queijo, with tapioca flour, milk, eggs, olive oil, and cheese. Easy blender recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.simplyrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom buys a ton of manchego from Costco. They are enormous chunks. . . Perfect for this
> 
> hugs



Thank you, my dear. I spent half an hour to pre-cut the onion.  and thanks for the trick too. 
I will save the recipe for next week.


----------



## arnott

Tyler Warren, percussionist for Queen answered my question on Instagram!


----------



## indiaink




----------



## tlamdang08

Midday snack
Sweet 
Soft  tofu/ginger/coconut milk/ roasted sesame seed


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> Midday snack
> Sweet
> Soft  tofu/ginger/coconut milk/ roasted sesame seed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921397


OMG!  Your food pictures!  I will be right over.


----------



## V0N1B2

EVALDIR said:


> [QUOTE = "haute okole, post: 34205104, membro: 73671"]
> AMD! Suas fotos de comida! Eu já vou.
> [/CITAR]
> 
> 
> você tem que me enviar a receita. Eu sou um vegetariano. Eu amo tufu


só postamos em inglês aqui


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> OMG!  Your food pictures!  I will be right over.


Thank you so much


----------



## Souzie

My mom's soy bean milk and this mermaid pen...


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Midday snack
> Sweet
> Soft  tofu/ginger/coconut milk/ roasted sesame seed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921397


I ate this as a child! Loved it so much!


----------



## chowlover2

xsouzie said:


> My mom's soy bean milk and this mermaid pen...
> 
> View attachment 4922487


I love your pen, it’s so happy!


----------



## arnott

indiaink said:


> View attachment 4921299



Cleaning the dryer lint screen?!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My mom's soy bean milk and this mermaid pen...
> 
> View attachment 4922487



Your Mom squeezed that out of the Soy Beans herself?!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much for your kindness.  I truly meant my post as a happy thing.  I don't think I imagined what quarantining alone would be like for the long haul.  I had the option of staying with friends who are immune compromised, as well, but chose to stay home.
> 
> There are so many little things that I never fully appreciated before that now bring me happiness and contentment.....this thread being one of them!  Many, many hugs to you all.



In the UK single people can bubble with one other household -another single person or a family family so a vulnerable person can still bubble with another vulnerable person and behave as if they are one household - my dear friend who lives near my mum acts as her bubble and makes sure she has the food she needs ( virtually zero fat zero sugar due to intestinal issues and diabetes ) washes her clothes and bedding  cleans her house etc and gives her a  virtual hug from me -it is such a lifesaver for her -she isnt on social media and is  virtually deaf so can't even manage a phone call and would be isolated without my friend - I hope where you are this is allowed soon too so you can have contact with one special friend - until then all your virtual friends are here for you anytime - I'm awake when it's nighttime for you if you ever need a nighttime chat xx


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Your Mom squeezed that out of the Soy Beans herself?!


Haha!! She has a soy bean making machine. Looks sort of like a pitcher. You put the soy beans in, add water and it grinds up the beans for you.


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Your Mom squeezed that out of the Soy Beans herself?!


that was me 20 years ago. I am glad they have a machine to do it now


----------



## tlamdang08

elvisfan4life said:


> In the UK single people can bubble with one other household -another single person or a family family so a vulnerable person can still bubble with another vulnerable person and behave as if they are one household - my dear friend who lives near my mum acts as her bubble and makes sure she has the food she needs ( virtually zero fat zero sugar due to intestinal issues and diabetes ) washes her clothes and bedding  cleans her house etc and gives her a  virtual hug from me -it is such a lifesaver for her -she isnt on social media and is  virtually deaf so can't even manage a phone call and would be isolated without my friend - I hope where you are this is allowed soon too so you can have contact with one special friend - until then all your virtual friends are here for you anytime - I'm awake when it's nighttime for you if you ever need a nighttime chat xx


Wow, sounds wonderful and very touching.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tlamdang08

Good morning every one.
My treatment for second lock down
Pasta/ noodles soup with celery and carrot.
Cranberry, mango filing baked goods.
Saffron hot drink


----------



## SouthTampa

My white Christmas Cactus starting to bloom.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Haha!! She has a soy bean making machine. Looks sort of like a pitcher. You put the soy beans in, add water and it grinds up the beans for you.



Oh, a blender!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> that was me 20 years ago. I am glad they have a machine to do it now



I vaguely remember doing that as a kid!


----------



## arnott

SouthTampa said:


> My white Christmas Cactus starting to bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922971



Neat!  I've never seen the white ones!   Those plants live forever!  My Mom still has some from my great grandma that are over 40 years old!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Good morning every one.
> My treatment for second lock down
> Pasta/ noodles soup with celery and carrot.
> Cranberry, mango filing baked goods.
> Saffron hot drink
> View attachment 4922888
> View attachment 4922889



Did you make that yourself?!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Did you make that yourself?!


Yes ma’am


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoying cooking side by side with my daughter 
I have to take a quick and discreet picture otherwise when she find out I am in trouble 
Sorry for the blurry picture 
She is making cranberries sauce
I am making sweet onions soy sauce ( for the chicken wings dinner)


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Oh, a blender!


Not really. It works similar to a coffee maker. The soy beans get ground up to extract the juices and then the pulp gets thrown out.


----------



## tlamdang08

It is tea time. The wind is getting stronger, the clouds are darker and thick. Rain will visit us soon. Having tea and listen to the nice sound of charm bells....


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to force my second son to eat Asian breakfast instead of cereal and milk


----------



## SouthTampa

Even though we are in Florida, it is chilly for us native Floridians.  Here is my Braque in his sweater.   It says “No, You Sit”.     He is so adorable.   His sister does not get cold, but she has a sweater which declares her as a “gangster”.


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast for two


----------



## tlamdang08

Minced beef Congee for breakfast. I have half a day off cooking    To visit my parent.Wohoo can't wait to see what kind of fruit at my Dad's garden are ready to pick.


----------



## Souzie

No heat curls. I suck at using styling appliances. I have a Drybar curling wand from last year that I still haven't figured out how to use LOL...which might be a good thing since I won't have any heat damage to my hair.


----------



## 880

Small thing that makes me happy. . . I have not been on the scale since thanksgiving And may not get back on one for a while


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Small thing that makes me happy. . . I have not been on the scale since thanksgiving And may not get back on one for a while


I love it!!! You have read my mind


----------



## tlamdang08

Once again sweet bug called
Soft tofu, sugar, ginger for snack


----------



## tlamdang08

From my dad's garden young papaya, oranges, star-fruits, lot of lemons and kumquats


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> From my dad's garden young papaya, oranges, star-fruits, lot of lemons and kumquats
> 
> View attachment 4926511


All of your pics are beautiful, the color & composition is perfect in this one! You are very talented!


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> All of your pics are beautiful, the color & composition is perfect in this one! You are very talented!


Thank you very much


----------



## 880

In an effort not to eat all the homemade Amish potato rolls myself (King Arthur flour recipe works perfectly with organic potato flakes and potato cooking water from potatoes the night before), I toasted them for both of us and stuffed with ronnybrook butter and Inna Mulberry jam (if I split them each in half, DH would balk bc then it looks like too many carbs, but if they’re cute little buns it’s okay); a mocha for him (made with cocoa Barry extra brut powder and honey) and plain Laoshan autumn black Tea (brewed for too long in a French press) for me.
Also, later, for our small social bubble,  dry rub Wagyu brisket (meat ordered from crowd cow) and corn spoon bread


----------



## tlamdang08

His and her Fruits plates for breakfast


----------



## arnott

This collage blew my mind!   Queen with their Japanese Translator during their first trip to Japan in 1975 at the top.    Then with the same translator during their most recent trip to Japan in 2020 at the bottom!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sauna therapy for flu season


----------



## lolakitten

Kitty snuggles


----------



## JenJBS

lolakitten said:


> Kitty snuggles



Kitty snuggles are the best!


----------



## lolakitten




----------



## arnott

Adam Lambert singing Please Come Home For Christmas Live!


----------



## Stansy

my puppy sleeping under my desk


----------



## mursepurse

Spending quarantine with my boyfriend  and then being able to go out by Xmas!


----------



## JenJBS

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4930263
> 
> my puppy sleeping under my desk



Awwww! Sleeping Cutie!


----------



## JenJBS

This fun video of the Bear from Ballet West's Nutcracker and the Utah Jazz Bear mascot showing off with each other is making me ridiculously happy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is not a small thing for me. I just completed completely refinishing two pieces of cherry furniture for my son who just moved into his first house. I have been working on this since August. 

DH and I moved these pieces and many others into a moving cube today. It will be picked up tomorrow (hopefully) and deliver to his home next week.

This was a labor of love.

And the garage is cleared, so DH and I can park our cars in the garage ahead of the storm.


----------



## surfchick

etoupebirkin said:


> This is not a small thing for me. I just completed completely refinishing two pieces of cherry furniture for my son who just moved into his first house. I have been working on this since August.
> 
> DH and I moved these pieces and many others into a moving cube today. It will be picked up tomorrow (hopefully) and deliver to his home next week.
> 
> This was a labor of love.
> 
> And the garage is cleared, so DH and I can park our cars in the garage ahead of the storm.
> View attachment 4930572


These two look incredible! The tall one looks perfect for my scarf collection!


----------



## 880

@etoupebirkin, congrats on your DS’s first house! That is such a milestone for him, and your gift is so generous and gorgeous! Am sure he will treasure the pieces for all the years to come!

got my hair done today. Beforehand, had purchased ingredients to make some homemade butter mochi for the salon. It was cute; some other staff were running around asking my hairdresser, ‘your client made this for us!,’ and he was answering, ‘Yes, she did!‘ (Also sent some with DH to his dentists office (Reduced sugar, gluten free, dairy free for the latter).

It’s supposed to be a blizard tomorrow, so I ran back to the store to get other baking supplies (in case of boredom). Then decided the blizzard might keep me sequestered with the baked goods, which would adversely impact the diet, so I ordered Jacque Torres chocolate chip cookies (via Goldbelly bc the email appeared in my in box)  to be delivered to friends and family instead. . . Then went back to the store to buy ingredients for chili, bc I thought that would be healthier blizzard food To have hanging around the house.  Temporary diet self delusion is a wonderful thing 

@xsouzie, I haven’t gotten a manicure or pedicure since pre covid. Your nails look fabulous! In NYC, I don’t think we have wait lists for hair appts. We just make the appt with our regular person. my salon is a luxury salon, but the beauty industry is hurting bc regular high spenders have left the city for their second homes or have put salons on the back burner. In the beginning, when  we did shelter in place for eight weeks, DH begged me not to cut/color my hair myself. So, as soon as it was permissible, I went back to the salon.


----------



## Souzie

Peppermint mocha frappuccinos. And Twix bites in the background


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @etoupebirkin, congrats on your DS’s first house! That is such a milestone for him, and your gift is so generous and gorgeous! Am sure he will treasure the pieces for all the years to come!
> 
> got my hair done today. Beforehand, had purchased ingredients to make some homemade butter mochi for the salon. It was cute; some other staff were running around asking my hairdresser, ‘your client made this for us!,’ and he was answering, ‘Yes, she did!‘ (Also sent some with DH to his dentists office (Reduced sugar, gluten free, dairy free for the latter).
> 
> It’s supposed to be a blizard tomorrow, so I ran back to the store to get other baking supplies (in case of boredom). Then decided the blizzard might keep me sequestered with the baked goods, which would adversely impact the diet, so I ordered Jacque Torres chocolate chip cookies (via Goldbelly bc the email appeared in my in box)  to be delivered to friends and family instead. . . Then went back to the store to buy ingredients for chili, bc I thought that would be healthier blizzard food To have hanging around the house.  Temporary diet self delusion is a wonderful thing


Ughhhh...wish I could get my hair done. I haven't had a cut or color in almost a year. We're on lockdown again and all non essential businesses are closed. But at least I'm on the waiting list!


----------



## hokatie

xsouzie said:


> Peppermint mocha frappuccinos. And Twix bites in the background
> 
> View attachment 4930820


Love your nails’s color . What color is it? TIA


----------



## hokatie

I’ve stopped by Cartier boutique today to pickup gift for my DH and received the chocolate bag as a Christmas’ gift from my SA.


----------



## Souzie

hokatie said:


> Love your nails’s color . What color is it? TIA


Thanks! It's Kiara Sky dip powder in the color "I'm Bossy"


----------



## Kimbashop

Playing in the snow.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hot molten Lava Cakes from last night. I am obsessed with making these.


----------



## Pessie

Walking the dog on the fields this morning I could hear children singing Christmas carols in the school nearby.


----------



## JenJBS

etoupebirkin said:


> Hot molten Lava Cakes from last night. I am obsessed with making these.
> 
> View attachment 4931857



They look delicious!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Playing in the snow.
> View attachment 4931729



Awww! Such a sweet face!


----------



## SakuraSakura

xsouzie said:


> Peppermint mocha frappuccinos. And Twix bites in the background
> 
> View attachment 4930820



I've been loving frappes lately - more so than usual!


----------



## hokatie

Kimbashop said:


> Playing in the snow.
> View attachment 4931729


Lucky you to have this cutie


----------



## Souzie

SakuraSakura said:


> I've been loving frappes lately - more so than usual!


My favorite is the java chip frappe with an extra shot of espresso!!


----------



## PrettyBoy312

xsouzie said:


> My favorite is the java chip frappe with an extra shot of espresso!!


myy tooo


----------



## Kimbashop

hokatie said:


> Lucky you to have this cutie


She is SO happy playing in the snow. Watching her today was hilarious because we now have over a foot of snow, so she was leaping like a rabbit. It is hard not to feel her joy!


----------



## 880

holiday chocolates, watch and jewelry books, gifts (barolo, champagne, olio nuovo (brunello cuchinelli olio del Costello di solomeo ) comestibles, stationary sets, pens)  and Italian trattoria lunches from various SAs on the company dime. On the one hand, it’s very nice and makes us happy. On the other hand, how inflated are their prices that their budgets allow for all this largesse. DH and I do love Maison du chocolate (here’s one of the holiday boxes from Lange & Sohne).


----------



## hokatie

Kimbashop said:


> She is SO happy playing in the snow. Watching her today was hilarious because we now have over a foot of snow, so she was leaping like a rabbit. It is hard not to feel her joy!


I wish I can see this . I am missing snow for this Christmas due to travel restrictions. Happy holidays to you and the little cutie


----------



## luxetreat

My babies


----------



## kang504

Walking dogs off leash in woods.  They have so much fun.  All senses firing.  Then fall into happy sleeps at home.


----------



## kang504

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4930263
> 
> my puppy sleeping under my desk


I don't think I could concentrate with that much cuteness around.


----------



## canto bight

Binge watching The Mandalorian, Zoom dance parties, and my dad dropping off baked goods on my doorstep after discovering that he likes baking.


----------



## Deleted 698298

My Balmain combat boots - every time I put them on I feel happy! When the sun comes out - though it’s so rare these days (I’m in gloomy England) Good manicure, pink nails  Atkins peanut bar (I can’t eat proper sweets) Christmas holiday music


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Small thing that makes me happy. . . I have not been on the scale since thanksgiving And may not get back on one for a while


+1!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> No heat curls. I suck at using styling appliances. I have a Drybar curling wand from last year that I still haven't figured out how to use LOL...which might be a good thing since I won't have any heat damage to my hair.
> 
> View attachment 4926300


You have beautiful hair!


----------



## Perja

Making toasted cheese sandwiches. Putting up the Christmas tree and working from home in front of it.


----------



## kang504

Perja said:


> Making toasted cheese sandwiches. Putting up the Christmas tree and working from home in front of it.


That sounds divine.  It's those small luxuries and the time to enjoy them.


----------



## Kimbashop

hokatie said:


> I wish I can see this . I am missing snow for this Christmas due to travel restrictions. Happy holidays to you and the little cutie


We haven’t had a snowfall like this in years. It has been fun for the dog and us.
Have a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Awww! Such a sweet face!


I couldn’t resist snapping this photo. She had been off leash and bounding around in the 14-inch snowfall. She loves to put her nose in the snow. When she came over to me for a treat her nose and face were covered in ice.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Playing in the snow.
> View attachment 4931729


Cute as heck!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Homemade  choc chip cookies fresh from the oven. Soup on a rainy day


----------



## arnott

I  got to ride the "Rudolph-Mobile" today!


----------



## SouthTampa

My roses ALL opening up and
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 smelling heavenly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tiny festive bag for the season!!!


----------



## luckylove

my not so small dog who is too busy to sit still for a mod shot!


----------



## SouthTampa

My little man, Braque, loves for me to make the bed and then he finds him a spot in the middle to take his mid morning nap.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny festive bag for the season!!!
> View attachment 4937079



 So stunning


----------



## 880

@SouthTampa, your Braque is the cutest ever! and your roses are beyond gorgeous!

A dear TPFer sent me some 59 year old sourdough starter. Contrary to most bakers, I’ve been lazy during covid. and, today was no exception. I used the recipe from King Arthur sourdough biscuits; neglected to weigh my ingredients; didn’t grate my butter; and, used self rising flour. They’re flat (this recipe does not create high rising biscuits) and somewhat misshapen, but l still delicious. (I prefer to work with a wet dough (almost too wet to handle, and I use wet not floured hands and cutter) Crispy Lacey edges, crunchy texture, and great flavor with only three ingredients (self rising flour, butter, and sourdough discard) . You have to double the recipe to get a decent amount. https://www.kingarthurbaking.com/recipes/buttery-sourdough-sandwich-biscuits-recipe

happy holidays all!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven!! 

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## Lake Effect

I decided last weekend to ship my mom this Ottlite clip on magnifier/light with a stand. I bought one for myself and thought she might find this handy. Instead of the usual gift certificate (that would not be there in time for Christmas) I thought she might enjoy an actual present to open especially since she will be by herself at Christmas.
God bless FedEx, it went out on Monday and she had it Wednesday at 3 pm! NJ to FL! Long story short, lol, she doesn’t wait lol she opens it by the time I finish dinner on Wednesday and call her. She was delighted with it and agrees with me it is great to keep by the bedside. I was glad to get her  a little gadget she might find useful (she is quite comfortable financially and can buy anything she needs) and I can tell she likes it. Now I have to find one for me lol. I sent her the one I bought for me because when I went back to get her one they didn’t have any more. 
A good Christmas and holiday to all, in these trying times.


----------



## Lake Effect

880 said:


> @SouthTampa, your Braque is the cutest ever! and your roses are beyond gorgeous!
> 
> A dear TPFer sent me some 59 year old sourdough starter. Contrary to most bakers, I’ve been lazy during covid. and, today was no exception. I used the recipe from King Arthur sourdough biscuits; neglected to weigh my ingredients; didn’t grate my butter; and, used self rising flour. They’re flat (this recipe does not create high rising biscuits) and somewhat misshapen, but l still delicious. (I prefer to work with a wet dough so scant the flour) Crispy Lacey edges, crunchy texture, and great flavor with only three ingredients (self rising flour, butter, and sourdough discard) . You have to double the recipe to get a decent amount. https://www.kingarthurbaking.com/recipes/buttery-sourdough-sandwich-biscuits-recipe
> 
> happy holidays all!
> 
> View attachment 4937478


Yum. I’ve been lazy too. This week I put a little more thought in meal planning. I made a Mod style pizza. I don’t know how far reaching the Mod Pizza chain is, but I discovered them in the last two years or so. They are like Subway, in that they make personal size pizza down a line in front of you and they cook up in less than 10 minutes. So I had some frozen cauliflower crusts and did it up with sauce, a cheese blend and added chicken to half for some protein. Lol it’s not rocket science. Quite tasty! I am motivated to get my fav toppings for the next one. Seeing the calorie count on the box of the crust motivated me to eat less of it and save some for the next lunch. So it helped with portion control.
For dinner last night, which yes, was my Birthday dinner, I sautéd up shrimp and picked up a Garnet sweet potato (which I had want to do for quite some time) which I roasted with olive oil and also this take out dish (Moms Organics) for a side that is a mix of steamed kale, feta and other yummy stuff. 
I am thinking about exploring some new cookware . . .


----------



## zinacef

Just read it in the Hermès sub forum that TLamdang08 husband passed away very recently. She’s been a great contributor/poster in various threads here.  She’s posted beautiful pictures of her daily cooking. to TLamdang08,  virtual hugs to you and so sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## Pessie

Festival of nine lessons and carols from Kings.  I’m just listening to the repeat and the house is filled with wonderful sound.


----------



## paula3boys

Lake Effect said:


> I decided last weekend to ship my mom this Ottlite clip on magnifier/light with a stand. I bought one for myself and thought she might find this handy. Instead of the usual gift certificate (that would not be there in time for Christmas) I thought she might enjoy an actual present to open especially since she will be by herself at Christmas.
> God bless FedEx, it went out on Monday and she had it Wednesday at 3 pm! NJ to FL! Long story short, lol, she doesn’t wait lol she opens it by the time I finish dinner on Wednesday and call her. She was delighted with it and agrees with me it is great to keep by the bedside. I was glad to get her  a little gadget she might find useful (she is quite comfortable financially and can buy anything she needs) and I can tell she likes it. Now I have to find one for me lol. I sent her the one I bought for me because when I went back to get her one they didn’t have any more.
> A good Christmas and holiday to all, in these trying times.


This sounds like something I can use! I have kept a mini flashlight on my nightstand as it gets harder to read some things even with my contacts in. The lowest strength "cheaters" (reading glasses lol) are too strong still, but the light helps.


----------



## 880

zinacef said:


> Just read it in the Hermès sub forum that TLamdang08 husband passed away very recently. She’s been a great contributor/poster in various threads here.  She’s posted beautiful pictures of her daily cooking. to TLamdang08,  virtual hugs to you and so sorry for your tremendous loss.


@tlamdang08, you have brought so much joy and inspiration to all of us here on TPF especially during covid. I am so sorry for your loss, and I cannot imagine what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are for you and your lovely family during this time. Hugs




@Lake Effect, happy birthday.  I am so glad your mom got her present on time. It sounds perfect and very thoughtful. My mom is similarly difficult re gifts bc she can and does buy anything she wants. i also buy myself stuff to ‘try out’ before gifting to her. With fed ex delays and items selling out quickly on websites, I wish I had just purchased two items at the same time.

today, DH and I are having our small social bubble over. I ordered a prime rib and am slow roasting  it from frozen as per an egullet member Wezsa, on this site: https://forums.egullet.org/topic/112634-cooking-a-frozen-roast-without-thawing/
ive done it in the past with good results


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Charlie Brown Christmas  tree all decorated on Christmas day.
Merry  Christmas  everyone!


----------



## Souzie

Oh my gosh...I just saw her avatar. @tlamdang08 I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sending so much love and strength your way. 



Sunshine mama said:


> My Charlie Brown Christmas  tree all decorated on Christmas day.
> Merry  Christmas  everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937743



This is the most beautiful Charlie Brown Christmas tree. I think I'll try this idea next year!


----------



## arnott




----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Oh my gosh...I just saw her avatar. @tlamdang08 I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sending so much love and strength your way.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most beautiful Charlie Brown Christmas tree. I think I'll try this idea next year!


Thank you! That means a lot coming from you!!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

The garden outside my window, my huge bay window that can look far out and my keurig.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A homemade cake made by my daughter! It has oreo crusted cheesecake, 2 layers of buttery yellow cake, a chocolate cake layer, Nutella frosting between the layers, and a covering of buttery peanut butter cream frosting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> My roses ALL opening up and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smelling heavenly.


Oh I really love your bar stools. Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> A homemade cake made by my daughter! It has oreo crusted cheesecake, 2 layers of buttery yellow cake, a chocolate cake layer, Nutella frosting between the layers, and a covering of buttery peanut butter cream frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938175
> View attachment 4938176


Wow, just wow. Do you guys raise unicorns?
*suddenly wants cake for breakfast*


----------



## Lake Effect

paula3boys said:


> This sounds like something I can use! I have kept a mini flashlight on my nightstand as it gets harder to read some things even with my contacts in. The lowest strength "cheaters" (reading glasses lol) are too strong still, but the light helps.


JoAnn's had their OttLite items 40% off last Sunday, I have to see if that sale is still going on. Michael's carries them too. I want to pick up one for my night stand and one for my living room end table. And they run on AAA batteries fyi. Lol, my mom said I got bonus points for including a pack of batteries with it 


SouthTampa said:


> My roses ALL opening up and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smelling heavenly.





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really love your bar stools. Do you find them comfortable?


I have my eye on the Arts and Crafts style chair and side table.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Wow, just wow. Do you guys raise unicorns?
> *suddenly wants cake for breakfast*


You are very kind my friend!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> You are very kind my friend!!!


Your photos just feel so magical  I enjoy them


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Your photos just feel so magical  I enjoy them


Awww. Thank you.  I enjoy your pictures too!


----------



## hers4eva

Such stunning photography  @Sunshine mama

what kind of camera/lens are you using?


----------



## Lake Effect

hers4eva said:


> Such stunning photography  @Sunshine mama
> 
> what kind of camera/lens are you using?


Thank you for asking, you were reading my mind.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really love your bar stools. Do you find them comfortable?


To be honest, they look better than they sit    They are fine for sitting down and eating a meal.    I just really loved their look.    I also put one in the master bath.    Glad you like.   I mix a lot of antiques with some modern touches.    I have loved antiques since my 20’s (which was a long time ago!).


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> A homemade cake made by my daughter! It has oreo crusted cheesecake, 2 layers of buttery yellow cake, a chocolate cake layer, Nutella frosting between the layers, and a covering of buttery peanut butter cream frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938175
> View attachment 4938176





Lake Effect said:


> Thank you for asking, you were reading my mind.



you are most welcome  @Lake Effect

@Sunshine mama takes such beautiful photos..
...what kind of camera/lens are you using? My prior reply did not quote correctly..


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> To be honest, they look better than they sit    They are fine for sitting down and eating a meal.    I just really loved their look.    I also put one in the master bath.    Glad you like.   I mix a lot of antiques with some modern touches.    I have loved antiques since my 20’s (which was a long time ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938298


Thank you.  Definitely beauty over function! I still love them though!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> you are most welcome  @Lake Effect
> 
> @Sunshine mama takes such beautiful photos..
> ...what kind of camera/lens are you using? My prior reply did not quote correctly..


Thank you!  just use my Samsung Note 10.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> A homemade cake made by my daughter! It has oreo crusted cheesecake, 2 layers of buttery yellow cake, a chocolate cake layer, Nutella frosting between the layers, and a covering of buttery peanut butter cream frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938175
> View attachment 4938176


A beautiful work of art!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> A beautiful work of art!


Thank you Kimbashop! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## LemonDrop

My puppy’s soft fur. The way he snuggles on my arm. The way he yawn/talks to me when he wakes up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These macarons my daughter made!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> A homemade cake made by my daughter! It has oreo crusted cheesecake, 2 layers of buttery yellow cake, a chocolate cake layer, Nutella frosting between the layers, and a covering of buttery peanut butter cream frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938175
> View attachment 4938176


This looks so yummy and decadent.  I feel a cavity coming on just looking at this yumminess.


----------



## grietje

Today’s simple pleasure: Sitting by the fire with dogs at my feet watching football.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> This looks so yummy and decadent.  I feel a cavity coming on just looking at this yumminess.


Thank you ditzy! I haven't had one yet cuz I can't just have one and stop! I need to brace myself before I eat one, and another, etc. It's a good thing that most are made for gifting!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> These macarons my daughter made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939113



Wow! So professional looking! They look delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! So professional looking! They look delicious!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> A homemade cake made by my daughter! It has oreo crusted cheesecake, 2 layers of buttery yellow cake, a chocolate cake layer, Nutella frosting between the layers, and a covering of buttery peanut butter cream frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938175
> View attachment 4938176


Your DD is so talented! I still remember some of her artwork that you posted earlier in the thread! And I agree with @Lake Effect; suddenly I want mile high cake! The macaroons are adorable too (throwing diet out the window and rushing to my frig to see if I can find something not half as good )  Hugs


----------



## chowlover2

Sunshine mama said:


> These macarons my daughter made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939113


Your daughter is so talented, they look like they were made by a pro!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Your DD is so talented! I still remember some of her artwork that you posted earlier in the thread! And I agree with @Lake Effect; suddenly I want mile high cake! The macaroons are adorable too (throwing diet out the window and rushing to my frig )  Hugs


You are so sweet @880! 
And you are making me want the sweets again!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> Your daughter is so talented, they look like they were made by a pro!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> These macarons my daughter made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939113



I agree with the others regarding your daughter's talent. If you hadn't said she made the, I'd have assumed they were bought at a bakery.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I agree with the others regarding your daughter's talent. If you hadn't said she made the, I'd have assumed they were bought at a bakery.


Same here! She seems like a professional baker.


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> These macarons my daughter made!


Echoing everyone else, these look professional! She's gifted!


----------



## cheremushki

I made steamed buns for the first time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Echoing everyone else, these look professional! She's gifted!


Thank you! She is!


----------



## arnott

cheremushki said:


> I made steamed buns for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 4939556
> View attachment 4939557



Is there Pork inside?!


----------



## arnott

Unexpectedly saw these magazines in store today!


----------



## cheremushki

arnott said:


> Is there Pork inside?!


 pork & beef, green onions and carrots. There is a famous place in the Chinatown I used to go pre-covid and I just missed it a lot.


----------



## Pessie

Seed catalogue arrived in the post


----------



## Sunshine mama

Silly pillow art of me and my hubby made by my youngest daughter.


----------



## surfchick

Pessie said:


> Seed catalogue arrived in the post
> View attachment 4941324


Can you order heirloom varieties (tomatoes) seeds through them?


----------



## Pessie

surfchick said:


> Can you order heirloom varieties (tomatoes) seeds through them?


Theres a really good choice of old and new varieties, plum, beefsteak, cherry and so on.  Nothing specifically labelled as heritage though.  I think there might be more choice in their online catalogue, but I really like scribbling on a paper one and looking forward to spring and summer


----------



## surfchick

Pessie said:


> Theres a really good choice of old and new varieties, plum, beefsteak, cherry and so on.  Nothing specifically labelled as heritage though.  I think there might be more choice in their online catalogue, but I really like scribbling on a paper one and looking forward to spring and summer


Thank you! I might try growing tomatoes this summer. Or convince one of my friends to grow some for me!


----------



## Pessie

surfchick said:


> Thank you! I might try growing tomatoes this summer. Or convince one of my friends to grow some for me!


One variety I’ve grown several times is called Sungold.  widely available with small very sweet yellow tomatoes - absolutely delicious!


----------



## cheremushki

Pessie said:


> Seed catalogue arrived in the post
> View attachment 4941324


I can't wait to start my seedling in February/March.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Silly pillow art of me and my hubby made by my youngest daughter.
> View attachment 4941512


I'm sooo tempted to get one of these cushions as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> I'm sooo tempted to get one of these cushions as well!


It's a great stress reducer.  You can pet it one way for one color,  and the other way for another color.


----------



## JenJBS

This year ending makes me happy!


----------



## luckylove

There is nothing like waking up to a big snuggly greeting from my huge, happy dog! Happy New Year to all; may 2021 be filled with joy!!


----------



## 880

Cornmeal mush cornbread, recipe doubled, made in a hot cast iron pan. With duck fat and butter instead of bacon, bc that’s what I had. I added seasonings like a hush puppie (granulated garlic, dehydrated onion. pic is upside down bc I just reversed my pan over a plate.

original recipe from A Perfect Recipe, by cooks illustrTed editor Pamela Anderson



			http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~roseh/recipes/Other/cooks/docID=4922.html
		




Happy New year!
@RT1, if it helps, you can freeze the cornbread. If your cast iron is piping hot and well seasoned, the cornbread falls out. We snacked on some and the rest will be staled for dressing. 
@tlamdang08, your mini croissants filled with chocolate and mango fillings look so amazing, I could lick my screen! Hugs


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Cornmeal mush cornbread, recipe doubled, made in a hot cast iron pan. With duck fat and butter instead of bacon, bc that’s what I had. I added seasonings like a hush puppie (granulated garlic, dehydrated onion. pic is upside down bc I just reversed my pan over a plate.
> 
> original recipe from A Perfect Recipe, by cooks illustrTed editor Pamela Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~roseh/recipes/Other/cooks/docID=4922.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943485
> 
> 
> Happy New year!


OK, this is something I have to try at least once.     
Looks so delicious.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy New Year!!!!
Croissants with chocolate filling and mango filling


----------



## arnott

Unexpected gift from a friend all the way from Japan!   The postcard is of Queen Guitarist and Astrophysicist Dr. Brian May when he visited the Observatory in Kyoto last year.   The other thing is a pouch and towel set with a Hedgehog print.  One of Brian's favourite animals!     Also, notice the Hedgehog Stickers she put on the packaging!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Unexpected gift from a friend all the way from Japan!   The postcard is of Queen Guitarist and Astrophysicist Dr. Brian May when he visited the Observatory in Kyoto last year.   The other thing is a pouch and towel set with a Hedgehog print.  One of Brian's favourite animals!     Also, notice the Hedgehog Stickers she put on the packaging!



I love hedgehogs too! That towel set is just adorable!


----------



## tlamdang08

Making hair clips


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Making hair clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946012
> View attachment 4946014
> View attachment 4946015
> View attachment 4946016
> View attachment 4946018
> View attachment 4946017


OMG you should sell these...I would totally buy some. So pretty!!!


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Making hair clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946012
> View attachment 4946014
> View attachment 4946015
> View attachment 4946016
> View attachment 4946018
> View attachment 4946017


I love all of these! And your adorable dog looks like he is an experienced hair clip model! Hugs


----------



## arnott

New Year Gift from Dad:


----------



## LemonDrop

I am stalking some roller-skates. I haven't stalked anything in a long time. It's kinda fun.


----------



## 880

A relatively light entertaining article made me smile today 








						The Very Real, Totally Bizarre Bucatini Shortage of 2020
					

What the hole is going on?




					www.grubstreet.com


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> OMG you should sell these...I would totally buy some. So pretty!!!





880 said:


> I love all of these! And your adorable dog looks like he is an experienced hair clip model! Hugs


Thank you Ladies , I have made another one out of a pair of buttons.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies , I have made another one out of a pair of buttons.


@tlamdang08, the button one is gorgeous and somehow brings out the highlights in your hair! If you ever decide to sell any, pls sign me up!  Hugs


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies , I have made another one out of a pair of buttons.
> View attachment 4948176
> View attachment 4948177


You are so talented, you should open a shop on Etsy!


----------



## 880

I saw this article and thought, okay, I’m not alone in buying for post pandemic life 
(I don’t feel remorseful, but perhaps if I were not such an experienced shopper (cough) I might 
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/02/...ers-remorse.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies , I have made another one out of a pair of buttons.
> View attachment 4948176
> View attachment 4948177


That's awesome!! I thought I threw away my H ribbons but I found some in my bracelet box. I might try to make my own hair clips...although they probably won't look as nice as yours! Was there a tutorial that you used to make your clips?


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> That's awesome!! I thought I threw away my H ribbons but I found some in my bracelet box. I might try to make my own hair clips...although they probably won't look as nice as yours! Was there a tutorial that you used to make your clips?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951881


I watched many mini video clips on Pinterest DIY hair clips. Then I create my own.


----------



## Selenet

I put my apartment for sale (bought a new house) and got ten thousand euros more than expected! So happy.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> I watched many mini video clips on Pinterest DIY hair clips. Then I create my own.


Thanks, I'll take a look!


----------



## 880

This is an article that made me happy
The secret artists creating miniature buildings for street mice https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55575666

@Selenet , wow! So happy for you! Congrats on your new home And the ten K plus!


----------



## arnott

Unexpectedly found Rami,  my favourite Actor in a Bookstore today!    My Mom saw the Magazine Cover and mistook him for Freddie Mercury!  She said, "Why do they look so much alike?!"!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> This is an article that made me happy
> The secret artists creating miniature buildings for street mice https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55575666
> 
> @Selenet , wow! So happy for you! Congrats on your new home And the ten K plus!


I love this...Mouse House Magic


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies , I have made another one out of a pair of buttons.
> View attachment 4948176
> View attachment 4948177


You are so talented in so many ways!!!!


----------



## Pessie

My seeds have arrived


----------



## Four Tails

I can't believe I'm writing this, but the small thing that brings me tremendous happiness these days is feeling my son kick. Those little punches and jabs are the best.

Seriously, who am I? I was the captain of _Team No Kids Ever_ until that first date with my husband.


----------



## 880

Four Tails said:


> Seriously, who am I?


You’re a joyous mom to be! Am so happy for you!


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> You’re a joyous mom to be! Am so happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Took some inspiration from @tlamdang08 and made some hair clips


----------



## SouthTampa

Not even sure of the name of these flowers, but had to have them when I saw at Trader Joe’s.


----------



## cheremushki

SouthTampa said:


> Not even sure of the name of these flowers, but had to have them when I saw at Trader Joe’s.



If Trader Joe's finally comes into Canada, that would be my "small" thing to make me happy.


----------



## LemonDrop

my sleepy puppy.


----------



## arnott

For the first time that I can remember, my vote won!   Bohemian Rhapsody got voted #1 Guitar Solo of all time!


----------



## arnott

My lovely Cousin dropped by unexpectedly with food again!      That’s a Poke Bowl,   Barbecue Duck ,  Coconut Drink ,   and Salted Caramel Cookie!


----------



## TaraP

SouthTampa said:


> Not even sure of the name of these flowers, but had to have them when I saw at Trader Joe’s.


They are so beautiful. Make me happy just looking at them from the computer.


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> My lovely Cousin dropped by unexpectedly with food again!      That’s a Poke Bowl,   Barbecue Duck ,  Coconut Drink ,   and Salted Caramel Cookie!



This looks so delicious right now!

this article made me happy!
The extraordinary handbags that are both fashion and art http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20210119-the-extraordinary-handbags-that-are-both-fashion-and-art

and this one, with the click bait title that fits many of us , is lovely








						Judi Dench: 'In my mind's eye I'm six foot and willowy and about 39'
					

At 86 and in lockdown, the actor finds herself in the rare position of not working. Instead, she talks about theatrical ghosts, her friendship with Harvey Weinstein and definitely not being a national treasure




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I was finally able to buy Lysol today! I haven't been able to find it since the pandemic.


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> This looks so delicious right now!
> 
> this article made me happy!
> The extraordinary handbags that are both fashion and art http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20210119-the-extraordinary-handbags-that-are-both-fashion-and-art



That Frog Purse from the 1600s!        It's in such good condition I thought it was new!


----------



## 880

After years of giving up TV, DH and I bought a Sony 77 inch. We’re been watching PBS’s All Creatures Great and Small (with Neville Longbottom as the love interest)

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/18/...t-and-small.html?referringSource=articleShare

anf tonight this:









						The Personal History of David Copperfield
					

The life of David Copperfield is chronicled from his youth into adulthood.




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				




i am NOT a fan of dickens (when I younger, I was more of an Anthiny Trollope person, or, in my thirties, Patrick Obrians Master and commander series—DH was a fan and when I first read the first three books (ive reread them many times since), I skippped the naval jargon). and I loved this. Whimsical and bright And light.


----------



## cheremushki

Finally.  A Birkin I can afford.  This makes me happy.  Joking, my home is too cold for this plant.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I put on my jeans and was able to zip them up easily. You should have seen the shocked look on my face.


----------



## luckylove

I had a good laugh today listening to some famous phrases...

"Trust me, I am like a smart person..."
"I am an extremely stable genius..."

What will late night comics use for material now??


----------



## Silaninil

The smell of a warm meal cooking in the kitchen and the soft hum of the space heater. uwu


----------



## JenJBS

Silaninil said:


> The smell of a warm meal cooking in the kitchen and the soft hum of the space heater. uwu



Agreed! One of my favorite things about using my CrockPot is the way it makes my entire apartment smell so good!


----------



## pursekitten

Totally thankful to have my Fiat back from the shop after 5 days, and only paying $126.00 because all fixes were under warranty. 

Then there's this little floof, who never stays on her black blanket like she should. lol Her grooming appt is next week.


----------



## Lake Effect

Trader Joe's has shrimp burgers! And shout out to them. Even with a wintery week, I did not mind waiting in line for a few minutes to get in the store ( I was prepared and was dressed warmly). They have been consistently limiting the number of customers during the busier times ( mental note, go back to shopping an hour before closing) and for that, they get my business.


----------



## shesnochill

A good night's rest, 7-8 hours. Hard to achieve lately, with this job. Walks with my pups.


----------



## arnott

I was at the store buying this Inspector Gadget Funko Pop and asked the cashier if they sell Figpins.  He said they don’t have any for sale, but then he went into the drawer and pulled this one out and told me I could have it for free!       Figpins retail for $19.90 CAD!


----------



## arnott

More Owl Art in my neighbourhood!   Which one do you like the best?!   I like the one with the Guitar!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Things that make me happy this month:
1. I lost 8 pounds since January 4th
2. I started 2 Valentine’s Day Gift swaps for my kids (Secret Santa with Valentine’s Day stuff)- and I’m getting to know more moms from my kids’ school
3. Playing in the snow with my 3 year old- she was so excited


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Things that make me happy this month:
> 1. I lost 8 pounds since January 4th
> 2. I started 2 Valentine’s Day Gift swaps for my kids (Secret Santa with Valentine’s Day stuff)- and I’m getting to know more moms from my kids’ school
> 3. Playing in the snow with my 3 year old- she was so excited


Reading your small things made me happy too! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Reading your small things made me happy too! Thank you for sharing!


This message made me happy!  Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> This message made me happy!  Thank you


The reason why your post made me happy is that it made me remember my precious times with my kiddos when they were younger!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> The reason why your post made me happy is that it made me remember my precious times with my kiddos when they were younger!!!


My hubby and I talked about what we would miss about this time once it is over- and only 2 things we could think of:
1.  We are never in a rush to go anywhere- because we never go anywhere 
2.  We get more hugs from our kids and more time while they are young- especially with the 3 year old as she is our youngest (and last).


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Things that make me happy this month:
> 1. I lost 8 pounds since January 4th
> 2. I started 2 Valentine’s Day Gift swaps for my kids (Secret Santa with Valentine’s Day stuff)- and I’m getting to know more moms from my kids’ school
> 3. Playing in the snow with my 3 year old- she was so excited



Congrats on the weight loss.  How'd you do it?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.  How'd you do it?!


Thanks!  I cut my calories and cut my alcohol intake to 1x a week


----------



## arnott

I've been meaning to hang a couple of frames on my walls, but I didn't want to put a nail through the wall, and I didn't want to have to stick anything onto the frame.   So I finally found these picture hooks from Ikea that you can stick onto your walls (and remove) with no damage!  And it only cost $3.99 CAD for a pack of 2!      So today I hung up my Framed University Degree which had been on the floor collecting dust for the past 14 years!      Also hung up my Framed Queen Stamps!


----------



## arnott

Brian May playing Tear It Up for Adam Lambert's Birthday!


----------



## Lacquerista

The groceries, supermarkets, and delis are my happy places. I used to take longer perusing the aisles but because of the current situation, I try to speed it up a bit. 

Just thinking of the meals I'll be making really lifts my mood!


----------



## arnott

This Adam Lambert Cover:


----------



## shesnochill

A perfectly ripe avocado.


----------



## tatertot

Matcha boba tea with the good black pearls


----------



## Lake Effect

I am about to make a personal size pizza for myself! Am experimenting around to see what different gluten free/ cauliflower crusts taste like! Will be topping it with slices of meatball, red onion and broccoli


----------



## tlamdang08

Egg rolls for snack


----------



## cheremushki

AntiqueShopper said:


> Things that make me happy this month:
> 1. I lost 8 pounds since January 4th
> 2. I started 2 Valentine’s Day Gift swaps for my kids (Secret Santa with Valentine’s Day stuff)- and I’m getting to know more moms from my kids’ school
> 3. Playing in the snow with my 3 year old- she was so excited


Congrats on the weight loss!
After 1 year of covid and going through 2 bags of flours, I think I've lost interest in baking.  But I've picked up my interest in chips(wish me luck)


----------



## Lake Effect

So here in South Jersey, outside of Philly, we are waiting for snow-mageddon to evolve. Honestly, it could be the middle of Tuesday before it is all over. We are way overdue for a nor'easter like this. The first flakes have arrived.  
So I did my hour-before-closing food shopping at Trader Joe's last night. Small order, I already have a few things I can use as a base for meals the next few days. And I don't need a ton of household items for myself since I pick them up as I go. They have a few items I have been really enjoying. So this morning, I see I forgot milk. And I thought, okay, I'll hustle it over to Whole Foods, a mile away and get that and some fresh broccoli for my feathered buddy. Yeah, I'll wait 20 min in line, I can do that. It is a huge store and boy, the lines were long. 
Bottom line, I spent 30 minutes in line (I kept track) talking to the two nicest women in line behind me. I told them up front, thank you, I live alone and you are my socialization for today   
The younger woman said "I knew there would be a wait and this is my ME time that I could really use." She said it was her plan to get out of the house!


----------



## cheremushki

I'm doing daily drawings on my daily planner.  Covid has actually allowed me to get most creative I have been in a long time.


----------



## SouthTampa

shesnochill said:


> A perfectly ripe avocado.


I just watched the movie “Oh God” this weekend.    It came out in 1977 but I had never seen.    Stars John Denver and George Burns.  Seeing your avocado reminded me of a line in the movie where God says he made the pit too big in avacados


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Egg rolls for snack
> View attachment 4975140


Yum! I have some frozen spring rolls from Costco.  I should "roll" them out of the freezer today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got a really silly handbag that I thought about getting for years! It is so silly that I had to ask my husband to see if he would mind/get embarrassed being seen with me if I wore the bag. He said he wouldn't  be embarrassed,  so I finally got it.  I hope I won't be embarrassed either.


----------



## skyqueen

SouthTampa said:


> I just watched the movie “Oh God” this weekend.    It came out in 1977 but I had never seen.    Stars John Denver and George Burns.  Seeing your avocado reminded me of a line in the movie where God says he made the pit too big in avacados


I LOVE THIS MOVIE...George Burns was perfect."So help me...me"!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> I got a really silly handbag that I thought about getting for years! It is so silly that I had to ask my husband to see if he would mind/get embarrassed being seen with me if I wore the bag. He said he wouldn't  be embarrassed,  so I finally got it.  I hope I won't be embarrassed either.


Awww, may I see please?


----------



## SouthTampa

Latest purchaser from Trader Joe’s.


----------



## VioletLucero

This is really small, but, fresh fruit! With everything feeling stale and grey inside, fresh fruit livens me up not only to eat, but to look at. Really simple but it works for me lol


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter made Chocolate Fudge 
And my baby fur is starting at it...


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Egg rolls for snack
> View attachment 4975140


OMG! (fainting  with hunger). these look so amazingly delicious! Wow! and your DD’s chocolate fudge!
but, I’m really inspired by @AntiqueShopper s weight loss above, so no egg rolls for me!
@cheremushki, how did you get tired of baking? It would be better for my diet if it could happen for me!
DH and I are really enjoying our new 77 inch tv (after many years without one). We watched Flack this weekend.
plus the snow! The snow actually reminds me of a rescue white Togo 35B that I purchased last year  for the purpose of an @docride art bag, a metallic expressionist camouflage. It’s my new favorite thing. Brushed phw and prunier iridescent interior.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

These pandas playing in the snow at the National Zoo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> Latest purchaser from Trader Joe’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976547


Oh my gosh! Already? I love forsythia!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, may I see please?


Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share. 
This is a judgment-free zone right?
I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out. 
I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


That's adorable!! Peanuts is classic. Classic. I unapologetically use my Peanuts Christmas Tervis tumbler as it suits me, year round. And if anyone feels the need to shade on it, as you listen to them, just tune out their voice and hear "Wha, whaa whaa wha whaaa" and just nod absently. 
Lol, I just bought Peanuts disposable facemasks! And I may go back and get another pattern to give to my sister and her family.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> That's adorable!! Peanuts is classic. Classic.
> Lol, I just bought Peanuts disposable facemasks! And I may go back and get another pattern to give to my sister and her family.


Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


I LOVE it! I have been a Snoopy fan since I was a kid.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


You betcha. Since edited with a suggested Peanuts interpretation of any less than enthusiastic comments.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hubby turned my fan into a fandeliere!
It used to have a plain light cover on it, but now love its girly sparkle!!!
With and without the light turned on.


----------



## Lake Effect

chowlover2 said:


> I LOVE it! I have been a Snoopy fan since I was a kid.


Really. Who does not love Snoopy??


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> I LOVE it! I have been a Snoopy fan since I was a kid.





Lake Effect said:


> You betcha. Since edited with a suggested Peanuts interpretation of any less than enthusiastic comments.


Thank you guys! 
I feel so much better,  and I'll be rocking the bag with confidence!


----------



## SouthTampa

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! Already? I love forsythia!!!


Thank you, I have never known the name!


----------



## cheremushki

@880 apparently not sick enough!  I'm gonna bake chocolate cake this weekend.     I blame my coworker.  I taught her the most amazing cake recipe and she has turned it into impromptu black forest cake.  Now i have to eat it too.   This is what she left me on my desk today.



@Sunshine mama soooooo cute!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


This is adorable!  No reason to ever feel embarrassed.  What side do you plan on wearing it on?  I love the Snoopy and Lucy side!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876



It's so cute!    Enjoy!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> @880 apparently not sick enough!  I'm gonna bake chocolate cake this weekend.     I blame my coworker.  I taught her the most amazing cake recipe and she has turned it into impromptu black forest cake.  Now i have to eat it too.   This is what she left me on my desk today.
> 
> View attachment 4977026
> 
> @Sunshine mama soooooo cute!


BLACK FOREST CAKE!  she is very lucky to have you! Please share your recipe! I cheat and sometimes make a (easy) vegan chocolate cake called Amazon cake. . . (prior to that, I used a Maida Heatter recipe). Stella Parks, author of Brave Tart and pastry Chef on Serious Eats recommends a special unsweetened cocoa powder called Cocoa Barrie which is good. . .Sadly nowadays I mainly use the cocoa powder in protein spinach shakes. Maybe I will throw some frozen unsweetened cherries in the diet shake and pretend it’s black Forrest cake 

https://www.nytimes.com/2002/02/06/dining/recipe-amazon-cake.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> @Sunshine mama soooooo cute!


Thank you!


AntiqueShopper said:


> This is adorable!  No reason to ever feel embarrassed.  What side do you plan on wearing it on?  I love the Snoopy and Lucy side!  Wear it in good health!


I like the Snoopy and Lucy side too! And thank you. 


JenJBS said:


> It's so cute!    Enjoy!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> BLACK FOREST CAKE!  she is very lucky to have you! Please share your recipe! I cheat and sometimes make a (easy) vegan chocolate cake called Amazon cake. . . (prior to that, I used a Maida Heatter recipe). Stella Parks, author of Brave Tart and pastry Chef on Serious Eats recommends a special unsweetened cocoa powder called Cocoa Barrie which is good. . .Sadly nowadays I mainly use the cocoa powder in protein spinach shakes. Maybe I will throw some frozen unsweetened cherries in the diet shake and pretend it’s black Forrest cake
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2002/02/06/dining/recipe-amazon-cake.html?referringSource=articleShare


Actually this looks like the exact recipe I use!  Except I know it as a "depression cake" or "crazy cake".  Probably most moist cake I ever made!  Only thing is I make chcolate whipped cream icing on the top.  But I think I'm going to get a can of cherries to make the black forest cake version like my coworker!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> Actually this looks like the exact recipe I use!  Except I know it as a "depression cake" or "crazy cake".  Probably most moist cake I ever made!  Only thing is I make chcolate whipped cream icing on the top.  But I think I'm going to get a can of cherries to make the black forest cake version like my coworker!


yes, depression cake! Great minds think alike! Hugs


----------



## chowlover2

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you guys!
> I feel so much better,  and I'll be rocking the bag with confidence!


I love the bag, but my stuff would never fit. I'd love to shag the smaller wallet. It has Snoopy kissing Lucy on one side and Lucy yelling ick on the other. If anyone sees it on sale anywhere, please enable me.


----------



## shesnochill

Standing in the kitchen, my S/O has gone to sleep. The TV is off. (Silence at last.) enjoying some freshly baked ccc. Ah.


----------



## Emily_Ed

Stay positive


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> I love the bag, but my stuff would never fit. I'd love to shag the smaller wallet. It has Snoopy kissing Lucy on one side and Lucy yelling ick on the other. If anyone sees it on sale anywhere, please enable me.


Thank you. This bag is actually huge for me compared to what I usually use on a daily basis!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I started using this bag with confidence.  I love the Lucy and Snoopy side of this bag!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


so cute though. I love it!!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> So I started using this bag with confidence.  I love the Lucy and Snoopy side of this bag!
> View attachment 4977432



Lucy is my favourite!


----------



## arnott

Today I saw Cherry Blossoms for the first time this year!    Cherry Blossoms are my favourite flowers!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> These pandas playing in the snow at the National Zoo.



This brought me so much joy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


I love these bags! Peanuts is one of my favorites and I love lunchbox styles. Have fun with it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kimbashop said:


> This brought me so much joy! Thanks for sharing



They look so carefree and happy.  I’ve watched it a few times.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


So I’ll see your Peanuts Lunchbox bag and raise you a family pack of Peanuts masks, including wearing one to the office yesterday day . . .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> So I’ll see your Peanuts Lunchbox bag and raise you a family pack of Peanuts masks, including wearing one to the office yesterday day . . .
> View attachment 4979682


Oh I think I need these!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love these bags! Peanuts is one of my favorites and I love lunchbox styles. Have fun with it!


Thank you! I've had so much fun carrying it for the last 2 days!


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


Sweet!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I've had so much fun carrying it for the last 2 days!


I will share my Snoopy Xmas plates and bowls. My kids no longer use them, but I do!


----------



## chowlover2

Kimbashop said:


> I will share my Snoopy Xmas plates and bowls. My kids no longer use them, but I do!


I have a set of them too! I love using them around the holidays


----------



## chowlover2

Lake Effect said:


> So I’ll see your Peanuts Lunchbox bag and raise you a family pack of Peanuts masks, including wearing one to the office yesterday day . . .
> View attachment 4979682


Where did you find these? I love them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This picture is soooo darn cute!


----------



## Lake Effect

chowlover2 said:


> Where did you find these? I love them!


Home Goods last weekend. Up front by the register.


----------



## chowlover2

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 4980261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is soooo darn cute!


I love Shibas, they are adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chowlover2 said:


> I love Shibas, they are adorable!


My DD told me the 2 puppies are not real! LOL


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have been my 3 year olds preschool teacher this year.  We have been working on learning the alphabet and numbers from 1-20.  She did this worksheet with very little help.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Lying in bed with a hot water bottle warming my feet, my cat curled up in my lap, drinking a cup of milky coffee, as I scroll through tPF or read a good book.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD told me the 2 puppies are not real! LOL



Real or not, they are adorable!


----------



## arnott

First Cherry Blossoms of the Year:


----------



## clu13

Hearing my little shiba inu puppy happily playing with a while I work.


----------



## tlamdang08

A sea lion family happy together 


fishing alone


----------



## rutabaga

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD told me the 2 puppies are not real! LOL



They’re felted animal figurines, no? Whoever made them is extremely talented! Fooled me at first glance.


----------



## Souzie

I was rewatching the Twilight saga and just noticed that Edward and Bella had the same wedding date as mine...August 13th.


----------



## viciel

This thread makes me .

Recently I had achieved a significant milestone at the office and a friend gave me a huge basket of goodies for self-pampering. I'm not a person who takes baths, mostly due to my hectic schedule and oftentimes I just want to take a quick shower and pass out in bed. This time I actually took the time to draw a bath and spent a good twenty minutes soaking, reading (finally) something that had nothing to do with work. It was so relaxing. I spent the rest of the evening in my bathrobe just doing nothing for once!


----------



## Sunshine mama

i*bella said:


> They’re felted animal figurines, no? Whoever made them is extremely talented! Fooled me at first glance.


It fooled me for awhile!!


----------



## Souzie

I have been DYING over this


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> I have been DYING over this



I was just going to post this! Love it! 
@AntiqueShopper, congrats on your three year olds worksheet! You must be very proud! Hugs


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> I was just going to post this! Love it!
> @AntiqueShopper, congrats on your three year olds worksheet! You must be very proud! Hugs


Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> I was just going to post this! Love it!
> @AntiqueShopper, congrats on your three year olds worksheet! You must be very proud! Hugs


Haha I laughed so hard, I cried. The consternation on the cat's face is what gets me. Oh, and this is the real Rod Ponton...


----------



## Lake Effect

Putting on a pair of pre-pandemic jeans and the zipper just slid right up. This didn't make me happy, it made me ecstatic, lol.


----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> Putting on a pair of pre-pandemic jeans and the zipper just slid right up. This didn't make me happy, it made me ecstatic, lol.



Yay!    I'm jealous...


----------



## 1LV

Freshly cleaned car.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Yay!    I'm jealous...


+1! Congratulations @Lake Effect ! I’m so happy for you! 
@xsouzie, yup the cats expression is priceless!


----------



## harubaru

lifting weights and my cat curling up next to me or rubbing her face to my legs ^^

cat pic attached for tax


----------



## JenJBS

harubaru said:


> lifting weights and my cat curling up next to me or rubbing her face to my legs ^^
> 
> cat pic attached for tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986796



She's a beauty!


----------



## harubaru

JenJBS said:


> She's a beauty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ready for tomorrow “Lucky games”
These red envelopes have different values


----------



## SophoKonjaria

Honestly, lockdown made me start my Youtube Channel and i did not know how much joy it would bring to have this time for myself - filming, editing, trying. It is this little thing that i can really emphasize on at the moment 

If you are on youtube, pls check it out. Here i link my entire designer handbag collection video


----------



## arnott

This Chinese American Nuclear Physicist was honoured with her own Postage Stamp:






						Chien-Shiung Wu Stamp | USPS.com
					

This new Forever® stamp from the U.S. Postal Service honors Dr. Chien-Shiung Wu (1912–1997), an influential nuclear physicists of the 20th century.



					store.usps.com


----------



## SophoKonjaria

harubaru said:


> lifting weights and my cat curling up next to me or rubbing her face to my legs ^^
> 
> cat pic attached for tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986796


Omg my two little one make me happy too


----------



## JenJBS

My mom and aunts and uncle got their first vaccine shots!


----------



## shesnochill

The fact that it's Friday and pay day and the weekend is here!!


----------



## gilld

Doing my Hello Kitty cross stitch


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Putting together a lasagna while my 5 year old daughter watches and exclaims "YUM YUM"!


----------



## arnott

Saw a Bald Eagle close to my house today!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Saw a Bald Eagle close to my house today!



That's amazing!


----------



## l.ch.

I like to watch this video


----------



## JenJBS

A few days ago I had to get new lightbulbs for the bathroom, and decided to try the 'daylight' bulbs, instead of the 'soft white'. Wow! Love the difference.  So yesterday I switched out every lightbulb in the apartment, except the hall and laundry room lights, from soft white to daylight! I'm so happy with the difference!  Bonus: all lightbulbs were on sale for 25% off, so saved a bit. I'm saving the soft white bulbs, and will put them back in whenever I move out, and take the daylight with me to the new apartment. I will never again buy soft white.


----------



## arnott

Cute dessert buns at Dim Sum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Cute dessert buns at Dim Sum!



OMG THEY ARE THE CUTEST!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My kettle and my matching mug REALLY REALLY make me happy everytime I use them!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My kettle and my matching mug REALLY REALLY make me happy everytime I use them!!!
> View attachment 4991395



So lovely!    This looks like a picture from some high end spa...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So lovely!    This looks like a picture from some high end spa...


Thank you! That's a big compliment since that is the look I try to achieve in many of the rooms in the house.


----------



## Jktgal

arnott said:


> Cute dessert buns at Dim Sum!




Reminds me of these...


----------



## Pessie

Tax refund!


----------



## JenJBS

Drinking hot chocolate (and browsing TPF  ) as my kittens play or nap on a snowy afternoon. Hot chocolate on a snowy day, or night, always makes me happy. I create my own blend, mixing 1/3 white chocolate with 2/3 milk chocolate.


----------



## tlamdang08

Lunch on the go


----------



## lemondln

Taking my 4 yo daughter shop with me, feels so good, although I am 6 months pregnant, had to lift her up down from the shopping cart and put her in and out of the car, but she is so sweet, always hugs me, tells me she likes something, I will let her pick. Pick up a balloon from the market is also her favorite activity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Drinking hot chocolate (and browsing TPF  ) as my kittens play or nap on a snowy afternoon. Hot chocolate on a snowy day, or night, always makes me happy. I create my own blend, mixing 1/3 white chocolate with 2/3 milk chocolate.


I love it too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Taking my 4 yo daughter shop with me, feels so good, although I am 6 months pregnant, had to lift her up down from the shopping cart and put her in and out of the car, but she is so sweet, always hugs me, tells me she likes something, I will let her pick. Pick up a balloon from the market is also her favorite activity.


Sooooo sweet! This made me remember my daughters when they were tiny kiddos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Electricity!
We had no electricity for 15 hours!!!!
I now have power,  internet,  the gas furnace on, and the fireplace going.  At one point I didn't even have my cellular data!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Electricity!
> We had no electricity for 15 hours!!!!
> I now have power,  internet,  the gas furnace on, and the fireplace going.  At one point I didn't even have my cellular data!!!



Wow! I'm so sorry about the power outage! Glad you have electricity again!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My kettle and my matching mug REALLY REALLY make me happy everytime I use them!!!
> View attachment 4991395


I have forgotten how lovely these are. Perfect match with your roses, too.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Saw a Bald Eagle close to my house today!





Alright, now I'm thinking there may be a nest in that tree because it's 2 days later and I see the Bald Eagle in the same spot!  And I'm not sure if there is another Bald Eagle in the tree next to it!


----------



## tlamdang08

My friend brought me her homemade yogurt.
I added mango... My dinner


----------



## shesnochill

Looking at my engagement ring.


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Looking at my engagement ring.
> 
> View attachment 4994116



Easy to see why that gorgeous ring makes you happy!       I forget if you said your fiancé choose it himself, or if you helped? Have you started the wedding planning, or waiting until the virus is more under control?


----------



## shesnochill

arnott said:


> Cute dessert buns at Dim Sum!





I miss dining in dim sum. ☹️☹️


----------



## luckylove

lovely porcelain bowls from my mom


----------



## Sunshine mama

A small hot water station  I created.


----------



## arnott

My Freddie Mercury Funko Pop matches my magazine perfectly!      





Funko Pop Brian May joined in on the action!


----------



## patienceandgranola

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4701673
> View attachment 4701674
> View attachment 4701675
> View attachment 4701674
> View attachment 4701675
> View attachment 4701676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a run ‍♀ And having this view, makes me very happy!


Wow! Thats beautiful! Where?


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to repurpose things.
Turned an old frame of sofa bed into the base for the altar table. Added four extended legs for the console table to get the right high of the altar table.
turn the formal living into the altar nook....
Healthy breakfast drink
Back to my altar nook’s project


----------



## Sunshine mama

In front of the fireplace drinking coffee in my fave mug.


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful day


----------



## starrynite_87

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful day
> 
> View attachment 4997137


Can we trade? I’m in Maryland and it feels like it’s been snowing for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

starrynite_87 said:


> Can we trade? I’m in Maryland and it feels like it’s been snowing for the past 2 weeks.


 I understand your struggles! I feel like I live in a snow globe in NJ


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD doing virtual class sent me this picture. She says she enjoys her new mug I sent her, and she loves looking at her 2 pink cups together!!!!
LOL. Like mother,  like daughter!!!
And oh my,  her touch screen is a fingerprint magnet!


----------



## tlamdang08

starrynite_87 said:


> Can we trade? I’m in Maryland and it feels like it’s been snowing for the past 2 weeks.





AntiqueShopper said:


> I understand your struggles! I feel like I live in a snow globe in NJ


   
I know how both of you feel too. I was in a state of Emergency once back in 1995, in one night the snow-filled up to my height since then we moved back to Westcoast.


----------



## Danzie89

Acrylic paint pouring!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> In front of the fireplace drinking coffee in my fave mug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997094


I love this picture -- such beautiful tones of pink! looks very inviting and relaxing.


----------



## Kimbashop

AntiqueShopper said:


> I understand your struggles! I feel like I live in a snow globe in NJ


+1 here in Pennsylvania!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love this picture -- such beautiful tones of pink! looks very inviting and relaxing.



I seriously think @Sunshine mama  lives in some high end spa... Here photos always look so beautiful and serene.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love this picture -- such beautiful tones of pink! looks very inviting and relaxing.


Thank you Kim!!!


JenJBS said:


> I seriously think @Sunshine mama  lives in some high end spa... Here photos always look so beautiful and serene.


You are soooo kind Jen!!! I only wish!!! But I do like to surround myself with relaxing and pretty things.


----------



## arnott

Took some nice pictures of a Canada Goose today!


----------



## chowlover2

Kimbashop said:


> +1 here in Pennsylvania!


+2 in PA as well, but going to be 50 tomorrow, break out the shorts!


----------



## nycmamaofone

For some reason, matching my mask to my outfit makes me happy. I have to go into work each day, so it’s this little thing that makes it easier to wear a mask all day.


----------



## arnott

We have Palm Trees here in Canada, what?!    And if these are not Palm Trees, please tell me what they are!


----------



## tlamdang08

Soup for breakfast


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> We have Palm Trees here in Canada, what?!    And if these are not Palm Trees, please tell me what they are!



 I actually saw those freshly planted palms last Saturday when we came down to the city to look for countertops. I think they're Windmill Palms and they have them at English Bay and down 56th Street in Tsawwassen, too.

*Edited to add photo of English Bay


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I'm embaressed but I'll share.
> This is a judgment-free zone right?
> I've been wanting a handbag in a lunch box style ever since I was a little girl,  and when I found this bag online a couple of years ago, it was already sold out.
> I recently found out its availability and on top of that,  it was on sale! So now it's in my possession!
> 
> View attachment 4976875
> View attachment 4976876


Ok, support group time, I have this too!! Couldn't resist. So you're not alone and I completely understand your thought process.  Thanks for inspiring me to use mine...now on the other hand, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
lol, I had to get this one too, which is way crazier and I'm still not brave enough but I love it. So I'm just gonna confess....


----------



## francyFG

Fresh flowers and spring weather!


----------



## 1LV

Cotton candy!


----------



## tlamdang08

1LV said:


> Cotton candy!


Wow, one of my childhood favorite treats  
my snack: yogurt/avocado


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> Ok, support group time, I have this too!! Couldn't resist. So you're not alone and I completely understand your thought process.  Thanks for inspiring me to use mine...now on the other hand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I had to get this one too, which is way crazier and I'm still not brave enough but I love it. So I'm just gonna confess....


Thanks for confessing!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Today, my happiness came in a call from my doc.  His practice finally received a few (a whopping 38) Moderna vaccines and I have an appointment for 10:15 tomorrow morning!  Who knew one could be so excited about getting a shot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My parents got their 2nd Moderna yesterday and they are doing well.


----------



## shesnochill

Moments before bedtime around 11:36pm

My fiancé has gone to bed, I have the living room to myself, listening to some good music (Tycho) enjoying a cup of tea and my boys. I call this Me Time.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

chicklety said:


> Ok, support group time, I have this too!! Couldn't resist. So you're not alone and I completely understand your thought process.  Thanks for inspiring me to use mine...now on the other hand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I had to get this one too, which is way crazier and I'm still not brave enough but I love it. So I'm just gonna confess....


Omg!  It’s my childhood summed up in a purse!


----------



## chicklety

AntiqueShopper said:


> Omg!  It’s my childhood summed up in a purse!


YES!!!! thank you, you get it. You made my day, too!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

chicklety said:


> YES!!!! thank you, you get it. You made my day, too!


Child of the 1980s here


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So I got my jeans order today - 2 out of 3 pairs I’m keeping!  The third was just too long in the inseam but zipped without issue!


----------



## chicklety

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I got my jeans order today - 2 out of 3 pairs I’m keeping!  The third was just too long in the inseam but zipped without issue!



Nothin like a New Jeans VICTORY!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This flower makes me so happy.
Here's a before and after watering it!!!
She is such a drama queen!


----------



## arnott

This!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunset


----------



## tlamdang08

Adding nutmeg for the morning coffee


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Adding nutmeg for the morning coffee
> 
> View attachment 5006089


You make it look sooooo good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005701


Beautiful!!!


----------



## arnott

Freddie Mercury Funkos x4!  The first and third ones I just got today in honour of Queen's 50th Anniversary!  They came in blind cans and I was lucky enough to get one regular (yellow jacket) figure and one chase  (silver glitter jacket) figure!


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> Adding nutmeg for the morning coffee
> 
> View attachment 5006089


I love whip cream.

whip cream makes me happy..


----------



## misstrine85

Making a cup f hot chocolate. Taking a piece of dark, quality chocolate and heating it with milk. The yummy smell that evolves as the chocolate melt while I stirr it. It is almost meditative for me.


----------



## PANda_USC

arnott said:


> Freddie Mercury Funkos x4!  The first and third ones I just got today in honour of Queen's 50th Anniversary!  They came in blind cans and I was lucky enough to get one regular (yellow jacket) figure and one chase  (silver glitter jacket) figure!




 OMG these are amazing!


----------



## arnott

My Funko Queen Collection all together!          Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## tlamdang08

I made the broth of beef noodles. Then comes the hard jobs of cutting.


My second son offered to cut but refused to use my H deco dishes.
Even there were no pictures of my typical presentations.
My Pho was excellent as usual.

And I didn't have to cut all of these  .


----------



## arnott

My friend handmade this Brian May  doll and all it's accessories and sent it to Brian.  I didn't expect her to get a response but to my surprise  :


----------



## arnott

Darren Hayes (formerly of Savage Garden) singing I Knew I Loved You.   I haven't heard him sing one of his songs live in so long....he's still got it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunrise / sunset


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Mario update on Animal Crossing.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Watching the sweet birds at our feeders!


----------



## LeilaCreates

Roses blooming again for spring!


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter made a Maple honey bacon sandwich for me at lunch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Blue sky


----------



## iamluthien

My mom sending me a picture of my dog (I live in another country).
I miss my lovely fur sister, seeing her little face always brightens up my day.
I hope she brightens yours as well X


----------



## ksuromax

A bunch of colourful tulips from my DH on a Women's Day


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful day/64F


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Getting to see my nieces and nephew


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

The ambitious but lonely cicada that took up residence on my level 27 city balcony and decided to sing for a mate a couple of nights in a row (unfortunately they have a short lifespan and it died shortly thereafter - I found it behind a pot plant).


----------



## arnott

My humble Squishmallow collection I just started this year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

iamluthien said:


> My mom sending me a picture of my dog (I live in another country).
> I miss my lovely fur sister, seeing her little face always brightens up my day.
> I hope she brightens yours as well X


Awwww. She brightened my day!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> My humble Squishmallow collection I just started this year!



I don't see any pictures.


----------



## tlamdang08

I have sweet tooth for the morning but my son doesn’t . So peaceful because I learn how to let’s things go when things aren’t feel right.


----------



## limom

I am so happy that the vaccine will be available to everyone starting May 1st  in the US.
Best news for me in a while.
So grateful.


----------



## canto bight

I honestly have the best teammates at work who make very stressful days and situations easier.  I am grateful for their collaboration and also the hilarious memes we share with each other that lovingly make fun of our clients.

I also get to see my godkids on Sunday for an outdoor hangout which I am so excited about that I can't concentrate.  It's going to be so hard to resist hugging them though.


----------



## SouthTampa

Got out these Easter Eggs.    I find them so beautiful.    Not sure what they are made of as I purchased at a church bazaar a few years ago.


----------



## haute okole

My puppy graduated Puppy Academy and her graduation ceremony was nicer than my daughter’s 2020 graduation from high school during the height of the Pandemic.  We celebrated the re-opening of outdoor dining and my daughter’s graduation at her favorite restaurant, Taverna Tony’s.  I get so silly when I see a star and this time we saw Gerard Butler and Laura Dern.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nature


----------



## cheremushki

Finishing my tax return, and suspecting money owed.
But turns out my employer didn't mess up and they need to pay me!


----------



## SouthTampa

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> The ambitious but lonely cicada that took up residence on my level 27 city balcony and decided to sing for a mate a couple of nights in a row (unfortunately they have a short lifespan and it died shortly thereafter - I found it behind a pot plant).


Your message reminded me of a hilarious story regarding cicadas.    I had moved to a new area and when outside I heard this loud chirping sound.   I could not figure out what it was.   One day I was having a mani/pedi and was explaining the loud sounds I had been hearing.    She looked at me with such a puzzled face and said “are you hearing them now?”.   I believe she thought that I had lost my mind.   It was hilarious.    Later a neighbor explained it was cicadas.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Exploring the Smoky Mountains with my husband!


----------



## tlamdang08

Afternoon ...


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Afternoon ...
> View attachment 5022630


@tlamdang08, thank you for all the gorgeous pictures you share! They re often  the best part of my day! Thinking of you and your family! Hugs


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, thank you for all the gorgeous pictures you share! They re often  the best part of my day! Thinking of you and your family! Hugs


Agree!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, thank you for all the gorgeous pictures you share! They re often  the best part of my day! Thinking of you and your family! Hugs





Sunshine mama said:


> Agree!!!


   My Pleasure. Thank you Ladies.

After all that much  food, I took a walk-up the hill. And the walk was worth it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, thank you for all the gorgeous pictures you share! They re often  the best part of my day! Thinking of you and your family! Hugs





Sunshine mama said:


> Agree!!!



Agree!!


----------



## Winiebean

been working on a large oil painting for the dining room the passed few months. it’s relaxing. can’t wait to finish!


----------



## chowlover2

How beautiful! You are very talented!


----------



## arnott

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5023787
> 
> been working on a large oil painting for the dining room the passed few months. it’s relaxing. can’t wait to finish!



What kind of flowers are those?


----------



## Winiebean

arnott said:


> What kind of flowers are those?



Cherry blossoms  i live near dc and snagged a beautiful shot at the festival a few years ago. it has cherry blossoms/trees on the left, green trees on the right, with the jefferson memorial in the middle/background. i’ve wanted to paint this photo for years and back in january started on it when i took a weeks vacation. it’s two canvas’s 24x36 that sit side by side. now i just work on it every weekend. can’t wait to finish slowly but surely...



chowlover2 said:


> How beautiful! You are very talented!


Thank you


----------



## Miss Dolly

Talking to my boyfriend
Helping others
Collecting mechanical pencils/pens. When i don't want to study or do some work i find that having pretty pencils motivates me a lot and makes me want to grab the books.




I also love photography, i take great photos:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Signs of spring(hope)


----------



## Nat334

Just saying their name, alone, makes me tingle inside. 

Would totally date the guy on the packet if he ever shows up.


----------



## arnott

Miss Dolly said:


> Talking to my boyfriend
> Helping others
> Collecting mechanical pencils/pens. When i don't want to study or do some work i find that having pretty pencils motivates me a lot and makes me want to grab the books.
> 
> View attachment 5024169
> 
> 
> I also love photography, i take great photos:
> 
> View attachment 5024170
> 
> View attachment 5024171



What kind of Bird is that?!


----------



## earthygirl

My almost 4 year old asking my 14 year old who just got braces “Sissy, why you have roller skates in your mouth?”


----------



## Miss Dolly

arnott said:


> What kind of Bird is that?!



That's a Southern Ground Hornbill having a yummy grasshopper meal at Kruger national park in SA pre-covid.


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast for one


----------



## tlamdang08

Meditation time/ a walk on the beach after lunch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Meditation time/ a walk on the beach after lunch.
> View attachment 5025967


Love everything about this photo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for one
> 
> View attachment 5025440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025441


I want toast and coffee!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## chicklety

Shamrock green ferris wheel!


----------



## chicklety

I promise, I'm not always so immature but...also...these crazy leprechaun shoes...#emiliaclarke


----------



## 880

An everything bagel with smoked salmon. The bagel was so amazing (bc we hadn’t had one in a very long time — trying to avoid carbs 

@tlamdang08, your buttered toast and jam and coffee look so enticing! i ate mine too fast to take a picture! 
hugs


----------



## arnott

chicklety said:


> View attachment 5026131
> 
> Shamrock green ferris wheel!



Where is this?!


----------



## chicklety

arnott said:


> Where is this?!


Capital Wheel/National Harbor (MD, USA)
You inspired me to find some other photos ...so here you go 
Professional first, then my dinky phone collection... thanks for making my day extra fun!


----------



## tlamdang08

My son made this


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> My son made this
> View attachment 5027430


Your son is very talented! Everything looks delicious! Hugs


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> My son made this
> View attachment 5027430



Mmm, Steak!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Your son is very talented! Everything looks delicious! Hugs


He called that luck ! I asked him how he know when it done, he said I was lucky mom!  
Then my daughter made cheddar cheese broccoli soup
I need to eat some otherwise I will have an earful  of ...
So here is my dinner


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Mmm, Steak!


Yeah so good


----------



## limom

This made my day!


----------



## zinacef

limom said:


> This made my day!
> View attachment 5027772


That’s me after long stretch of work! Love it!


----------



## 880

This made me smile!








						Hermes x MycoWorks Mycelium Victoria Bag
					

Mycelium, the branching, thread-like part of fungi, is of interest to many companies looking to replace traditional animal leather. Hermès has paired up with biotech firm MycoWorks on a new material, dubbed Sylvania, that combines the latter's Fine Mycelium process...




					uncrate.com
				



Swan spotted rattling letterboxes on Northampton street https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-56462299


----------



## tlamdang08

Yogurt with granola chips and mix nuts


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've finally planted my baby spider plants from water to soil.  They're in takeout containers right now,  and I can't wait for them to be big enough to be potted into real pots.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Yogurt with granola chips and mix nuts
> View attachment 5028518


I don't even like yogurt with granola, but you know what, I want some right now!!!


----------



## arnott

Mmm,  Giraffe Cake!


----------



## tlamdang08

Just booked for Covid vaccines


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I've finally planted my baby spider plants from water to soil.  They're in takeout containers right now,  and I can't wait for them to be big enough to be potted into real pots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028544



They are so cute! 




tlamdang08 said:


> Just booked for Covid vaccines



Yay!     Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Just booked for Covid vaccines


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!     Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Birds chirping , breeze of spring, beautiful day for outdoor breakfast


----------



## arnott

This cute Easter Display I saw at Safeway!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Birds chirping , breeze of spring, beautiful day for outdoor breakfast
> 
> View attachment 5029487



Are those noodles?   Nice bike!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Are those noodles?   Nice bike!


Hash browns and egg


----------



## Winiebean

made more progress today


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Hash browns and egg



Hash browns was my first impression, but then I looked closer and thought they looked too long to be hash browns!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> made more progress today
> View attachment 5029946


Love the colors!!!


----------



## rdgldy

A sunny spring morning in NY!


----------



## Hq8

Cartier gift


----------



## Type2Kim

Earlier today as I got out of my car and walked towards Target, a little girl who looked about 2 years old was sitting in her car seat as her mom placed shopping bags inside the car. The little girl smiled at me and waved frantically like we were old friends who hadn’t seen each other in years. I waved back. That really made my day.


----------



## arnott

I dropped my Louis Vuitton Koala Vernis Wallet at the Food Court of the Mall today and a kind stranger asked me if I had dropped my wallet!   I turn around and it's on the floor behind me!


----------



## arnott

This cute picture of Derek Hough and his Dad!        My Dad and I met both of them in 2019!


----------



## limom

When menopausal insomnia paid off!
Got an appointment next week.
So grateful, 
So hopeful.


----------



## Hq8

when i lost some thing then i find it


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> When menopausal insomnia paid off!
> Got an appointment next week.
> So grateful,
> So hopeful.



Congrats...you'll do great!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Congrats...you'll do great!


Thank you. I am so excited!


----------



## 0yiAbi99

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for one
> 
> View attachment 5025440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025441


You have the best meals.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Steaming cup of Chai latte w/croissant


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Thank you. I am so excited!


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dear Hubby shortened a purse strap for me and now I LOVEit!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Bought a Claire Murray rug for the upstairs bathroom...blends in great and looks cheery!


----------



## Winiebean

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the colors!!!


thanks so much


----------



## francyFG

Fresh flowers


----------



## lovieluvslux

When my doggie taps me on the leg because she wants a treat.


----------



## tlamdang08

A free glaze donut from Krispycream after the vaccine  
But this one isn’t free. I love the lemon filling than the plain one.


----------



## tlamdang08

while I am suffering from the COVID-19 vaccine side effects my sons made these


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> A free glaze donut from Krispycream after the vaccine
> But this one isn’t free. I love the lemon filling than the plain one.
> 
> View attachment 5034843




Nice  Llama!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> while I am suffering from the COVID-19 vaccine side effects my sons made these
> View attachment 5035250




Is your son a professional chef?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Is your son a professional chef?


Right?
And more importantly, does she accept boarders?
I am ready to move with them!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Is your son a professional chef?


 No, they get bored at home.


----------



## tlamdang08

And my daughter wanted my attention too


----------



## maris.crane

NOTHING quite like the Premier announcing hair salons will reopen in three weeks


----------



## Shopgirl1996

tlamdang08 said:


> And my daughter wanted my attention too
> View attachment 5035799
> View attachment 5035800



Wow! Those brownies look awesome! Are they from scratch? I always have to use a box mix to get them to look close to that.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

tlamdang08 said:


> No, they get bored at home.



HAHAHA!  You must have a feast almost everyday then. All the food they make looks great! They will never starve from not knowing how to cook.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@tlamdang08
I need to go on a diet just looking at your photos!

They all look so delicious!!!!
All your photos made me smile and fantasize.


----------



## tlamdang08

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! Those brownies look awesome! Are they from scratch? I always have to use a box mix to get them to look close to that.


I don't know, my daughter did it last night while I was asleep.
But she likes to make things from starch and learn from her mistake.   



Shopgirl1996 said:


> HAHAHA!  You must have a feast almost everyday then. All the food they make looks great! They will never starve from not knowing how to cook.


For sure they will not cook a full meal every day. And today they made bbq. After all the hard work, we realize today is Friday ( no meat day)


----------



## 1LV

tlamdang08 said:


> And my daughter wanted my attention too
> View attachment 5035799
> View attachment 5035800


When your son is bored he cooks.  To vie for your attention your daughter bakes.  Where did I go wrong???


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> @tlamdang08
> I need to go on a diet just looking at your photos!
> 
> They all look so delicious!!!!
> All your photos made me smile and fantasize.


   Thank you, sweetheart 
It is weird that I can not upload photos


----------



## tlamdang08

1LV said:


> When your son is bored he cooks.  To vie for your attention your daughter bakes.  Where did I go wrong???


I have to thank the Pandemic then


----------



## tlamdang08

Finally I can upload pictures  
here was all the hard work for lunch
	

		
			
		

		
	



But since it is Lent for Christian we can not have meat on Friday
So we have margarita frozen pizza


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not everyone's cup of tea, but this small basket is really making me happy today.


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous day on Cape Cod! Bought myself some lovely lillies...they smell divine 
Feeling blessed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous day on Cape Cod! Bought myself some lovely lillies...they smell divine
> Feeling blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5037197


I need to get some lilies too!


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous day on Cape Cod! Bought myself some lovely lillies...they smell divine
> Feeling blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5037197


I am from the Cape--Grew up there and keep our family's home there. I hope you are getting some nice spring weather to walk the beaches!


----------



## 880

Hq8 said:


> Cartier gift


Congrats on your gift! Where is the action shot please ?
@limom, I’m so happy you got a vaccine appt! 
@tlamdang08, your children are so talented! I wish I could pop through my iPad screen and take a bite! hugs


----------



## Winiebean

more progress  happy with it so far.. wondering if i need to put more large flowers where my hand is?


----------



## limom

Wow. You got a knack for painting. Really pretty composition.
Is this a triptyque?


----------



## Winiebean

limom said:


> Wow. You got a knack for painting. Really pretty composition.


thanks so much!  i’ve been working on it since January, a little every weekend, can’t wait to finish!  Yes, two large paintings that sit side by side.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea, but this small basket is really making me happy today.
> View attachment 5037098


Love thís basket? May I have the link please


----------



## tlamdang08

Winiebean said:


> more progress  happy with it so far.. wondering if i need to put more large flowers where my hand is?
> View attachment 5037316


I am in loveeeee.
Go with your feeling please, to me, it is a beauty of art. No one will have the same view   Or feeling...


----------



## tlamdang08

Go on a new bike route today
Breathtaking views


----------



## pursekitten

My senior pup, Lily, is back home from thyroid surgery! My hubby and I are so thankful for every day we have with her. So now with a little less anxiety, I'm finally getting around to painting a few springy sketches.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nature


----------



## JenJBS

pursekitten said:


> My senior pup, Lily, is back home from thyroid surgery! My hubby and I are so thankful for every day we have with her. So now with a little less anxiety, I'm finally getting around to painting a few springy sketches.
> 
> View attachment 5037394
> 
> View attachment 5037395



She's adorable! So glad she's home with her family.


----------



## sdkitty

pursekitten said:


> My senior pup, Lily, is back home from thyroid surgery! My hubby and I are so thankful for every day we have with her. So now with a little less anxiety, I'm finally getting around to painting a few springy sketches.
> 
> View attachment 5037394
> 
> View attachment 5037395


aww...cocker spaniel?


----------



## pursekitten

JenJBS said:


> She's adorable! So glad she's home with her family.



Thank you so much! She really is herself again with so much more energy, altho we have to avoid walking her past her regular vet for a few days. She KNOWS. lol



sdkitty said:


> aww...cocker spaniel?



She's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel-Poodle mix.   She's such a smarty and a cuddle monster. She always finds a spot near my husband and I to lay down and keep an eye on us. When we're in different rooms, she rotates her time between each of us.  She's also surprisingly still game for hikes at her age and stays close—we take her on any trail 2 miles or less without too much elevation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DH cut the top off the plastic takeout containers so that I could put them inside a planter. And my baby spider plants are taking off!


----------



## tlamdang08

Love to see her in the sun....


----------



## sdkitty

tlamdang08 said:


> Love to see her in the sun....
> 
> View attachment 5037934


what a lovely patio she has


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday, amd makes me very happy! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).


----------



## arnott

Back in 2017 Brian May and Kerry Ellis had a song called Panic Attack.  Brian re-wrote the song for 2021 and they launched the song today as a gift single:


----------



## cheremushki

Back to baking.  Made triple chocolate cheese cake for the first time with success!  I'm happy.  My body won't be.


----------



## limom

With bikini season fast approaching, even cats are getting their abs in shape,


----------



## misstrine85

My toddler comes running in the house calling “mooom” and handing me this flower that he had just found with my MIL ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Back to baking.  Made triple chocolate cheese cake for the first time with success!  I'm happy.  My body won't be.
> View attachment 5038356


Don't worry,  I can eat it for you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> My toddler comes running in the house calling “mooom” and handing me this flower that he had just found with my MIL ❤


Such a precious moment!!!! I can only imagine what that might feel like as I have no sons, only daughters.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

limom said:


> With bikini season fast approaching, even cats are getting their abs in shape,


----------



## tlamdang08

Finished my leftover


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> Finished my leftover
> View attachment 5038864


How on earth do you keep your slim figure with all the gourmet cooks in your family!?  I gained 10 pounds just looking at your posts.


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> How on earth do you keep your slim figure with all the gourmet cooks in your family!?  I gained 10 pounds just looking at your posts.


 Thank you. 
Fruits drink 
Apple and orange then sprinkle Tajin seasoning  on top. One for me, one for my youngest.


----------



## luckyadanosii

I'm curious, why do you have a bird of paradise flower in a jar? It's very pretty and I haven't seen that done to one before. Is it tea?


----------



## tlamdang08

luckyadanosii said:


> I'm curious, why do you have a bird of paradise flower in a jar? It's very pretty and I haven't seen that done to one before. Is it tea?


oh it is a flower vase


----------



## cheremushki

limom said:


> With bikini season fast approaching, even cats are getting their abs in shape,



Oh no, you did not post this after my cheesecake!


----------



## PANda_USC

I've been taking regular strolls around Golden Gate Park and there are so many flowers in bloom! Spring is here (albeit with allergies, >_<)! It's been nice literally "smelling the roses", and enjoying the beautiful, warm(ish) weather!


----------



## chicklety

misstrine85 said:


> My toddler comes running in the house calling “mooom” and handing me this flower that he had just found with my MIL ❤


This just melted me, so sweet!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chicklety

arnott said:


> This cute Easter Display I saw at Safeway!



I thought I was the only one that took such pictures, lol, here's Harris Teeter:


----------



## haute okole

Silly dogs!


----------



## 880

this made me laugh on April fools day

weighted blankets for pet  hedgehogs 








						Hogger – Smallest Weighted Blanket Made Specially For Hedgehogs
					

Our smallest weighted blanket, the Hogger, is designed to deliver the therapeutic benefits of deep touch pressure and naturally soothe your anxious hedgehog to sleep.




					bearaby.com


----------



## SouthTampa

tlamdang08 said:


> I am in loveeeee.
> Go with your feeling please, to me, it is a beauty of art. No one will have the same view   Or feeling...


This is why i LOVE art with a passion.


----------



## Winiebean

SouthTampa said:


> This is why i LOVE art with a passion.


she was right too! i had the itch to put something there and ended up putting some flowers in that area.. i think it turned out great!   still a bunch of work to do, but making some great progress.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My mom sent us flowers for Easter!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This joke from Build-a-Bear


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nature walk.


----------



## cheremushki

I'm back working out.     

Ok, honestly I took 2 months off from my back problem.  But now slowly going back to my daily workouts.


----------



## limom

I mean come on.
This little hamster


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> she was right too! i had the itch to put something there and ended up putting some flowers in that area.. i think it turned out great!   still a bunch of work to do, but making some great progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041753


The colors are very peaceful!


----------



## JenJBS

Red velvet cupcake from a local bakery on a perfect spring day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Red velvet cupcake from a local bakery on a perfect spring day!
> 
> View attachment 5042903


Sounds lovely!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds lovely!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!   It was!


----------



## JenJBS

The fun Easter decorations at my favorite outdoor shopping area make me happy.


----------



## tlamdang08

I went to the flower flied for lunch with friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The fun Easter decorations at my favorite outdoor shopping area make me happy.
> 
> View attachment 5043236
> View attachment 5043237


So sweet!!!


----------



## limom

Good morning, Purseforum


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So sweet!!!



Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful views


----------



## tlamdang08

My sister and I went to Tofu's house for lunch and we got lucky to have the table right at the open window.
!!!


----------



## Winiebean

Afternoon munching w/ glass of wine


----------



## limom

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful views
> 
> View attachment 5043998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044001


Is it Southern CA?
It looks like Carlsbad.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

limom said:


> Is it Southern CA?
> It looks like Carlsbad.



This looks like it's near San Onofre power plant...the other photo of the flower field looks like Carlsbad Flower Field near the outlet mall.


----------



## limom

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This looks like it's near San Onofre power plant...the other photo of the flower field looks like Carlsbad Flower Field near the outlet mall.


Thanks.


----------



## tlamdang08

limom said:


> Is it Southern CA?
> It looks like Carlsbad.


It is San Onofre State Beach


----------



## chicklety

Fun shoes! HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## arnott

Winiebean said:


> Afternoon munching w/ glass of wine
> View attachment 5044372



Are you going to eat that all by yourself?


----------



## Winiebean

arnott said:


> Are you going to eat that all by yourself?


my guy helped, but I held my own


----------



## Sunshine mama

Strawberry banana smoothie.


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> Strawberry banana smoothie.
> View attachment 5045287


BEST Combo


----------



## arnott

Cherry Blossoms in bloom:


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> BEST Combo


Thank you!!!


----------



## jblended

Hearing from people that they're finally vaccinated and able to visit and hug their ageing parents for the first time in a year!


----------



## arnott

My Easter Plush!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These organic mandarins from Trader Joe's!!!
So sweet and tangy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Watching Youtube videos


----------



## JenJBS

This may be silly, but getting to wear my new bracelet makes me happy.


----------



## Souzie

After months, finally got this light fixture up in my laundry room..


----------



## arnott

Cherry Blossom Tree in the evening!


----------



## anthrosphere

The dress I bought at H&M is so beautiful. I hope I can find an opportunity to wear it.


----------



## skyqueen

More lillies...love the smell and color


----------



## hermes_lemming

My coworkers made me purchase a "squashmallow"  Pictures will be posted once that thing arrives.  Lol how old am I?


----------



## skyqueen

hermes_lemming said:


> My coworkers made me purchase a "squashmallow"  Pictures will be posted once that thing arrives.  Lol how old am I?


I'm curious!


----------



## SouthTampa

chicklety said:


> Fun shoes! HAPPY EASTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045128


I was obsessed with pez as a child.    I can remember when they had pez machines at five and dime stores.


----------



## SouthTampa

xsouzie said:


> After months, finally got this light fixture up in my laundry room..
> 
> View attachment 5048343


At my last house I put an ornate chandelier in my laundry room.    My ex thought it was ridiculous.   Maybe that is one of the reasons he is now an “ex”


----------



## SouthTampa

anthrosphere said:


> The dress I bought at H&M is so beautiful. I hope I can find an opportunity to wear it.


You will.   All things pass.   Remember after the 1918 pandemic, we had the roaring 20s.   I hate to read stories on this site where people are selling their nice handbags and shoes as they think they will never be used again.    Every day I tell myself how lucky I am and that this is temporary.


----------



## anthrosphere

SouthTampa said:


> You will.   All things pass.   Remember after the 1918 pandemic, we had the roaring 20s.   I hate to read stories on this site where people are selling their nice handbags and shoes as they think they will never be used again.    Every day I tell myself how lucky I am and that this is temporary.


Very, very true! You are absolutely right. I will have to remind myself how lucky I am whenever I wake up in the morning, too. Be safe.


----------



## tlamdang08

BBQ on the Beach


----------



## Souzie

SouthTampa said:


> At my last house I put an ornate chandelier in my laundry room.    My ex thought it was ridiculous.   Maybe that is one of the reasons he is now an “ex”


It was supposed to go above the sink in my kitchen. But there was a misunderstanding and the contractor put a pot light there instead. Oh well, worked out for the best.


----------



## euro-luxe

I started Graduate school at Harvard University in 2021. I went back to school after 2 decades & am so glad I decided to take the plunge. Back in 2000, I received a Master's from Nova Southeastern University & then went full throttle with my career. Stepping back into the scholastic & academia realm after all this time, has been surreal. It left an indelible mark upon me. I really think continuing education is so important. The ebb & flow of creativity you can tap into is priceless. 

There are so many outstanding courses, programs, certificates or degrees you can work towards. All institutions are offering online zoom classes now, during the pandemic. You can take classes during the day, at night & on the weekend. 

The next 3 years will be challenging & fascinating. The pandemic allotted me extra time to pursue something on my bucket list. The global economic slow down, uncertainty, instability & emergence of The Great Reset inspired me to learn an additional skill set. 

While studying, I have reduced my stock trading activities & my vintage, luxury internet business. I am dabbling in those sporadically now.

It's the little things that make you happy. I love reading & am a book worm. Studying really makes me happy. : )

- EURO-LUXE -


----------



## tlamdang08

I bought the drawer liner but used as table cloth 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My baby fur is begging for snacks


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> I bought the drawer liner but used as table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051608
> 
> My baby fur is begging for snacks
> View attachment 5051610


Your baby fur sitting up and begging makes me very happy!


----------



## jblended

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur is begging for snacks


I'd allow that gorgeous munchkin to feast on the whole meal! SOOO cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> Your baby fur sitting up and begging makes me very happy!





jblended said:


> I'd allow that gorgeous munchkin to feast on the whole meal! SOOO cute!


I wish I can give her something, but she is on a diet path right now


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> You will.   All things pass.   Remember after the 1918 pandemic, we had the roaring 20s.   I hate to read stories on this site where people are selling their nice handbags and shoes as they think they will never be used again.    Every day I tell myself how lucky I am and that this is temporary.


So true!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> I bought the drawer liner but used as table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051608
> 
> My baby fur is begging for snacks
> View attachment 5051610


so adorable! And I am going to copy you with the drawer liner idea!!!genius!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> I'm curious!


+1!


----------



## hermes_lemming

SouthTampa said:


> You will.   All things pass.   Remember after the 1918 pandemic, we had the roaring 20s.   I hate to read stories on this site where people are selling their nice handbags and shoes as they think they will never be used again.    Every day I tell myself how lucky I am and that this is temporary.


My coworker said the same thing.  I joked everyone will be yoloing 2022 onward.


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5052104


That would work!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My pepper plant has a flower! So exciting!


----------



## chicklety

SouthTampa said:


> You will.   All things pass.   Remember after the 1918 pandemic, we had the roaring 20s.   I hate to read stories on this site where people are selling their nice handbags and shoes as they think they will never be used again.    Every day I tell myself how lucky I am and that this is temporary.


This is so uplifting, thank you!


----------



## Souzie

This bottle of honey


----------



## skyqueen

Got another Claire Murray bathroom rug...in memory of my wonderful Ragtime (in my avatar). I had my bathroom handpainted with a panoramic view of my little farm, many dogs and horses/pony and Pete. I also live on a cranberry bog so that's included.


----------



## marietouchet

I notice tiny itty bitty little acts of kindness ands am overwhelmed with joy


----------



## limom

Smizing is amazing.








						smize Meaning & Origin | Slang by Dictionary.com
					

To smize is to smile with your eyes, usually in a sexy and playful way.




					www.dictionary.com


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Got another Claire Murray bathroom rug...in memory of my wonderful Ragtime (in my avatar). I had my bathroom handpainted with a panoramic view of my little farm, many dogs and horses/pony and Pete. I also live on a cranberry bog so that's included.
> 
> View attachment 5053976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053978


Just gorgeous!


----------



## limom

While walking my dogs, I noticed this drawing.
So sweet.


----------



## ironblock

waking up each day still alive and healthy. Spending time with my family and having food on our table because I still have a job.


----------



## Allisonfaye

A bird is building a nest outside my kitchen window in the crabapple tree. Sometimes they finish it and lay eggs and we get baby birds. One year, we saw another bird come and snatch the eggs out of the nest.


----------



## haute okole

My favorite Barbie and her new purse.


----------



## arnott

Brian May playing Ode to Joy on his Red Special Guitar!


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast with my favorite orchid


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Coffee!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Spending time with my ever growing nephew.  No child is perfect I’m sure (I was a hellion as a child and when I say a nun told me to fly a kite I mean a nun literally told me to go fly a kite) but he’s pretty darn near it. He will recycle. He will pick up the broom and sweep the floor. He will push me down gently so I sit and park his cute butt on my lap with a book to read to him. But he will no longer let me carry him around because he’s a big boy :*( and he’s not as still when giving hugs and kisses because he’s no longer a baby (he’s not yet five).

I love spending time with family and friends. I’m excited for an upcoming trip with friends, and also excited that with places opening up, I’ve been seeing them more irl and next week I’m having dinner/drinks with old colleagues now friends to celebrate another colleague moving on and also my “going away” even though it’s been celebrated a few times already (I think they just like excuse to spoil me bc they all make a hellva lot more than me ).

I love the little moments but also because I’m an introvert by nature, I love the times where I tell everyone I’m with busy bc being busy with myself counts right?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast with my favorite orchid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058212


Beautiful as always!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Take out dinner. 
I didn't have to cook!!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> My sister and I went to Tofu's house for lunch and we got lucky to have the table right at the open window.
> !!!
> View attachment 5044366


Oh man.. I'm missing some Korean food here..


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Oh man.. I'm missing some Korean food here..


 Here another pot of soft tofu. I just Cooked 


It have beef, fish cake, chicken, kimchi, mushrooms , egg


----------



## arnott

LoveMyHalo said:


> Coffee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058497



What kind of Coffee is layered like that?!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What kind of Coffee is layered like that?!


Some kind of eggnog coffee, very good but you will not like the scale after a few of them


----------



## cheremushki

My new plant!


----------



## arnott

Cute Hedgehogs I saw at the store today:


----------



## LoveMyHalo

arnott said:


> What kind of Coffee is layered like that?!


It’s just a latte which I make at home using my Nespresso machine and a frother! I put the frothed milk in the mug first. Then I pour 2 shots of espresso, I like my coffee strong! The frothed milk tends to stay at the bottom as it is heavier, coffee in the middle and the milk foam floats on top. Looks really fancy with a clear mug!


----------



## beachdebbie

My daughter, the beach, sunshiny days, flowers, our cats, iced coffee . . .


----------



## tlamdang08

Woohoo, I got a Covid vaccine appointment for my daughter this Friday


----------



## tlamdang08

LoveMyHalo said:


> It’s just a latte which I make at home using my Nespresso machine and a frother! I put the frothed milk in the mug first. Then I pour 2 shots of espresso, I like my coffee strong! The frothed milk tends to stay at the bottom as it is heavier, coffee in the middle and the milk foam floats on top. Looks really fancy with a clear mug!


Thanks for sharing, I will try that tomorrow


----------



## Lake Effect

My HamiltonBeach Flexbrew coffee maker: carafe style coffee and single serve pod coffee in one


----------



## 880

A warm day, a meal out with vaccinated friends and time on my new terrace with TPF and sugar free chocolate covered almonds


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> A warm day, a meal out with vaccinated friends and time on my new terrace with TPF and sugar free chocolate covered almonds


You had me until the "sugar free"...


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> You had me until the "sugar free"...


Does anyone remember the viennetta ice cream?








						Get A First Look At The Newly Re-Released Viennetta Cake And Relive Your Childhood Dreams
					

Your childhood self is totally freaking out right now!!!




					www.delish.com
				




It came back but I swear it tasted better when I was 5. Maybe I just remembered it wrong. I went and got one and the ice cream tasted like it’s sugar free ice cream :/

I think this is where my love of Millie cakes come from (layers on layers of drool**)


----------



## arnott

Earth Day Key I got from the Disney Store today pictured with my Earth Day Pinecone Pendant:


----------



## tlamdang08

Be able to eat small meals during a day


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Does anyone remember the viennetta ice cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get A First Look At The Newly Re-Released Viennetta Cake And Relive Your Childhood Dreams
> 
> 
> Your childhood self is totally freaking out right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came back but I swear it tasted better when I was 5. Maybe I just remembered it wrong. I went and got one and the ice cream tasted like it’s sugar free ice cream :/
> 
> I think this is where my love of Millie cakes come from (layers on layers of drool**)



Sugar free chocolate, sugar free ice cream.. it's the end of the world.  F* the responsibilities, I'm getting a new bag.

#logic


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Sugar free chocolate, sugar free ice cream.. it's the end of the world.  F* the responsibilities, I'm getting a new bag.
> 
> #logic


My rule is if you’re gonna be bad, do it right.  None of the sugar free or zero coke for me (not that I drank soda, I gave that up when I took on ice cream for breakfast )


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> My rule is *if you’re gonna be bad, do it right.*  None of the sugar free or zero coke for me (not that I drank soda, I gave that up when I took on ice cream for breakfast )



+1


----------



## limom

+2
Why bother?


----------



## Chagall

Walking my German shepherd on a country road in the middle of nowhere. He is joyous at being able to run free and we don’t have to wear masks as there is never anyone there. There is always a breeze and corn is planted in the spring in the surrounding fields.


----------



## limom

I went there.... 5lbs..... easy. But yum, was it good.


----------



## chicklety

I was feeling cranky 'till this: 
DH-surprise-Fresh made apple orange juice and noticing the pool is being prepped! 
Bonus points that this was *during* a zoom meeting haha


----------



## limom

Happy 420
This sure made some NYer happy.
You jab, you get high


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> Woohoo, I got a Covid vaccine appointment for my daughter this Friday


My baby cakes is finally getting her vaccine today!  I am so so happy for her because this isolation has been tough on her.  Her sister and only sibling moved away to Chicago for college and we could not accompany her because Baby cakes was not vaccinated yet.  Another thing that is making me oh so happy, my Disneyland reservations to celebrate our vaccinations!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Me, my Baby Cakes when she was 13 and my adorable little niece, the sources of my happiness.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> My baby cakes is finally getting her vaccine today!  I am so so happy for her because this isolation has been tough on her.  Her sister and only sibling moved away to Chicago for college and we could not accompany her because Baby cakes was not vaccinated yet.  Another thing that is making me oh so happy, my Disneyland reservations to celebrate our vaccinations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060884
> 
> Me, my Baby Cakes when she was 13 and my adorable little niece, the sources of my happiness.


You have a beautiful family, and the love shines through! Thank you for sharing such a happy moment! So glad your loved ones are vaccinated! Hugs


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Be able to eat small meals during a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060215


You have healthy eggs, but @cheremushki and @Kevinaxx have ice cream 
hugs!


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> You have a beautiful family, and the love shines through! Thank you for sharing such a happy moment! So glad your loved ones are vaccinated! Hugs


Awww, you are someone who always makes me smile.  Thank you♥.


----------



## tlamdang08

Time for some pastries


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5060916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some pastries


A woman after my own ❤️!


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> My baby cakes is finally getting her vaccine today!  I am so so happy for her because this isolation has been tough on her.  Her sister and only sibling moved away to Chicago for college and we could not accompany her because Baby cakes was not vaccinated yet.  Another thing that is making me oh so happy, my Disneyland reservations to celebrate our vaccinations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060884
> 
> Me, my Baby Cakes when she was 13 and my adorable little niece, the sources of my happiness.


Awwwww so cuteeeee, thank you for sharing your “beautiful cakes”.


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> A woman after my own ❤!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060928


Yesssss!!!!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> You have healthy eggs, but @cheremushki and @Kevinaxx have ice cream
> hugs!


And the triple chocolate cheesecake couple weeks back, and orange zest & chocolate biscotti from this weekend, and this forum just made me go out to get a real ice cream.  

I'm soooo glad that I'm back to working out.


----------



## cheremushki

chicklety said:


> I was feeling cranky 'till this:
> DH-surprise-Fresh made apple orange juice and noticing the pool is being prepped!
> Bonus points that this was *during* a zoom meeting haha
> View attachment 5060802


I thought this was a beer....
Can you tell I've had a long day?!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5060916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some pastries


OMG you live in Korea!!!!  I miss Paris Baguette!!!!  It's just not same in Canada.  I just love going in and spending forever trying to pick ONLY 5 things to eat.  Gangnam location was my favourite!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taking a walk.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> +2
> Why bother?


Lol Girl!  This is why I go sugar free!  BTW, this is really make up from the movie Death Becomes Her.


----------



## arnott

Bought this Strawberry plant today that I'm going to attempt to grow!   I haven't grown Strawberries since 1989!


----------



## Kevinaxx

^ last one is one of three desserts we had in central hk, Joël Robuchon.

i have a serious sweet tooth.

but sugar makes me happy.


----------



## 336

Dog cuddles


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> OMG you live in Korea!!!!  I miss Paris Baguette!!!!  It's just not same in Canada.  I just love going in and spending forever trying to pick ONLY 5 things to eat.  Gangnam location was my favourite!!!


Oh No, I live in the US.   And I love to eat Korean foods


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh No, I live in the US.   And I love to eat Korean foods


There’s a Korean spot that has stew (yummy) and they put cheese on top and use one of those fancy flame things to MELT IT IN FRONT OF YOU. (My fav dish is of course tofu soup, I can eat tofu like candy)

I love how creative Koreans can get with their food and don’t get me started on that kfc.

I can’t wait to travel again. I had the best cheese tarts in a subway station in Japan.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kevinaxx said:


> There’s a Korean spot that has stew (yummy) and they put cheese on top and use one of those fancy flame things to MELT IT IN FRONT OF YOU. (My fav dish is of course tofu soup, I can eat tofu like candy)
> 
> I love how creative Koreans can get with their food and don’t get me started on that kfc.
> 
> I can’t wait to travel again. I had the best cheese tarts in a subway station in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 5061399


Woaaa, you are making me hungry  . It is 11:30pm here


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> Woaaa, you are making me hungry  . It is 11:30pm here


Sorry, food does make me happy and it’s such a simple thing.

I think sometimes when people are snarky it’s because they’re not satisfied and often I think it’s a good meal or  that will cure them right up.

Another simple thing that makes me happy:




sunsets


----------



## tlamdang08

Kevinaxx said:


> Sorry, food does make me happy and it’s such a simple thing.
> 
> I think sometimes when people are snarky it’s because they’re not satisfied and often I think it’s a good meal or  that will cure them right up.
> 
> Another simple thing that makes me happy:
> View attachment 5061404
> 
> 
> 
> sunsets


Thank you for sharing the beautiful sunset   
Good Food=good Life=Good manner!!!  My slogan


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Bought this Strawberry plant today that I'm going to attempt to grow!   I haven't grown Strawberries since 1989!



Oh I would like to try it!
I had a neighbor who grew them on her deck,  and the squirrels came and ate them right when they turned just good enough to eat, so she would pick them when they were still too sour to eat!


----------



## JenJBS

This beautiful plant basket, and a sweet card, from my team at work for Administrative Professionals Day. Corporate headquarters sent a generous Amazon gift card, but the plant and card from my team make me happier. And they thanked me for being in the office every day for the last year + so that they each only had to come in once a week to once a month.


----------



## skyqueen

The best chicken pot pie...an Oprah favorite. One of the first businesses, on Cape Cod, to hire people with disabilities. I'm going to heat it up and enjoy!


----------



## arnott

I'm going to attempt to grow Cauliflower for the first time!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh No, I live in the US.   And I love to eat Korean foods



Oh, hahaha got me waaaay too excited.  Didn't know they were also in US!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Sorry, food does make me happy and it’s such a simple thing.
> 
> I think sometimes when people are snarky it’s because they’re not satisfied and often I think it’s a good meal or  that will cure them right up.
> 
> Another simple thing that makes me happy:
> View attachment 5061404
> 
> 
> 
> sunsets



I get very sad looking and quiet all of sudden.  And it alarms my partner so much so that he starts throwing chocolate bar to my face.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I get very sad looking and quiet all of sudden.  And it alarms my partner so much so that he starts throwing chocolate bar to my face.


This is an awesome way of getting free chocolate (assuming you have quick reflexes).


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> I'm going to attempt to grow Cauliflower for the first time!



Can't wait to see the progress! Please share!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> I get very sad looking and quiet all of sudden.  And it alarms my partner so much so that he starts throwing chocolate bar to my face.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Walking in nature!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Walking in nature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062393
> View attachment 5062394



So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Jen!
The surroundings make the walking more enjoyable!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't wait to see the progress! Please share!!!




I just looked and noticed there are 4 separate plants.  So I think that means I will get 4 Cauliflower heads if I'm lucky!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Walking in nature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062393
> View attachment 5062394




What kind of Heron is that?!     Where is this?

And...nice shoe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> What kind of Heron is that?!     Where is this?
> 
> And...nice shoe!


I have no idea what kind of heron it is. 
This is a natural preserve area in a southern state in the US.


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> I have no idea what kind of heron it is.
> This is a natural preserve area in a southern state in the US.


It looks really peaceful and pretty.


----------



## SouthTampa

I went a little nuts today at Trader Joe’s.


----------



## arnott

Cherry Blossoms on my street!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Cherry Blossoms on my street!



You are so lucky! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SwinginHokie

I just started the ukulele this year. It's an irrespressibly happy instrument, and I just can't help but to smile when I play  
Also, my sweetie and I like dancing in the kitchen together


----------



## arnott

I was bummed when I found out that after ordering my Brian May Guitar String Pendant that there was a 20% off coupon code I forgot to use at checkout!  I wasn't going to say anything but then the company sent me a follow up thank you email that said, "If you have any feedback, or want to say hi, reply to this email. My staff and I would love to hear from you!".  So I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask if I could still use that coupon code even though I expected their answer to be, "Unfortunately you needed to use the code when checking out".  To my surprise I wake up this morning to a 20% off refund!  Woohoo!


----------



## haute okole

arnott said:


> I was bummed when I found out that after ordering my Brian May Guitar String Pendant that there was a 20% off coupon code I forgot to use at checkout!  I wasn't going to say anything but then the company sent me a follow up thank you email that said, "If you have any feedback, or want to say hi, reply to this email. My staff and I would love to hear from you!".  So I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask if I could still use that coupon code even though I expected their answer to be, "Unfortunately you needed to use the code when checking out".  To my surprise I wake up this morning to a 20% off refund!  Woohoo!


I wonder if that will work with Disneyland?  I just bought 3 Parkhopper tickets and one of my BFFs who works for Disney emailed me 3 Disney passes.  So the Disney passes made me SMILE and so did my BFF.  Let me check the refund policy, you have inspired me!


----------



## limom

All this food porn....yum
This use of flowers...pretty.


----------



## LilOshawott

I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


----------



## limom

Congrats!


----------



## Vlad

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


Fabulous, congratulations!


----------



## haute okole

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


Woweeeee!  This is an AMAZING accomplishment!  Congratulations on getting into a fricking A GREAT school.  However, that is a HUGE thing that makes everybody smile.


----------



## tlamdang08

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


Congratulations!!! My son graduated from UC Davis and now going to Purdue


----------



## tlamdang08

From my friend kitchen


----------



## SouthTampa

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


That is truly marvelous.    Be very proud of yourself!


----------



## arnott

Dad under the Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## anthrosphere

Taking walks with my pup in a warm day always cheers me up.


----------



## 880

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


Congratulations! That’s a wonderful big thing! Next semester will be amazing and pls keep us all posted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


Congratulations!!!
How exciting!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


Congratulations! Yay


----------



## Sunshine mama

A really cool trail!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This - Lol I’m ridiculous


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A really cool trail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064633



What a lovely and serene place to walk.


----------



## Chagall

Watching the Crows and Ravens eating the boiled eggs and peanuts I put out for them.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Listening to songs on Apple Music covers with a reggae spin. So relaxing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> This - Lol I’m ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064669




Is that a Snow White dress?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Is that a Snow White dress?


Yes!  The skirt stays up and defies gravity


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I was bummed when I found out that after ordering my Brian May Guitar String Pendant that there was a 20% off coupon code I forgot to use at checkout!  I wasn't going to say anything but then the company sent me a follow up thank you email that said, "If you have any feedback, or want to say hi, reply to this email. My staff and I would love to hear from you!".  So I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask if I could still use that coupon code even though I expected their answer to be, "Unfortunately you needed to use the code when checking out".  To my surprise I wake up this morning to a 20% off refund!  Woohoo!




After I got my refund I asked my friend who ordered at the same time as me to try this.  She got her 20% refund too!


----------



## haute okole

Oh Hallelujah!  My sweet little puppy Kiki was just spayed last week.  Yesterday, she started shaking and vomiting blood.  This morning she had this huge abscess form under her chin.  I rushed her to our vet, not knowing what was happening to our puppy.  I was so afraid to lose her too.  A year ago this week my first French Bully died suddenly and I was afraid I might lose Kiki too.  However, Kiki’s vet called and said she is A-OK!  She got a sewing needle lodged in her tongue.  Poor kid.  But she is fine and coming home later today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> Oh Hallelujah!  My sweet little puppy Kiki was just spayed last week.  Yesterday, she started shaking and vomiting blood.  This morning she had this huge abscess form under her chin.  I rushed her to our vet, not knowing what was happening to our puppy.  I was so afraid to lose her too.  A year ago this week my first French Bully died suddenly and I was afraid I might lose Kiki too.  However, Kiki’s vet called and said she is A-OK!  She got a sewing needle lodged in her tongue.  Poor kid.  But she is fine and coming home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064857


Wow. So glad!


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Oh Hallelujah!  My sweet little puppy Kiki was just spayed last week.  Yesterday, she started shaking and vomiting blood.  This morning she had this huge abscess form under her chin.  I rushed her to our vet, not knowing what was happening to our puppy.  I was so afraid to lose her too.  A year ago this week my first French Bully died suddenly and I was afraid I might lose Kiki too.  However, Kiki’s vet called and said she is A-OK!  She got a sewing needle lodged in her tongue.  Poor kid.  But she is fine and coming home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064857


I am so sorry for your loss last year. So glad Kiki is okay!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Oh Hallelujah!  My sweet little puppy Kiki was just spayed last week.  Yesterday, she started shaking and vomiting blood.  This morning she had this huge abscess form under her chin.  I rushed her to our vet, not knowing what was happening to our puppy.  I was so afraid to lose her too.  A year ago this week my first French Bully died suddenly and I was afraid I might lose Kiki too.  However, Kiki’s vet called and said she is A-OK!  She got a sewing needle lodged in her tongue.  Poor kid.  But she is fine and coming home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064857


Glad your puppy is ok


----------



## zinacef

haute okole said:


> Oh Hallelujah!  My sweet little puppy Kiki was just spayed last week.  Yesterday, she started shaking and vomiting blood.  This morning she had this huge abscess form under her chin.  I rushed her to our vet, not knowing what was happening to our puppy.  I was so afraid to lose her too.  A year ago this week my first French Bully died suddenly and I was afraid I might lose Kiki too.  However, Kiki’s vet called and said she is A-OK!  She got a sewing needle lodged in her tongue.  Poor kid.  But she is fine and coming home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064857


they‘re just so cute—- love How they pose for pics. Mine knows cell phones so they turn away or bury their heads on blankets!


----------



## haute okole

Since COVID, I signed up with NEXTDOOR.com.  The drama on Nextdoor has kept me in stitches.  Here is the latest lost and found pet drama and the escape updates!  Hahahaha!


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> Oh Hallelujah!  My sweet little puppy Kiki was just spayed last week.  Yesterday, she started shaking and vomiting blood.  This morning she had this huge abscess form under her chin.  I rushed her to our vet, not knowing what was happening to our puppy.  I was so afraid to lose her too.  A year ago this week my first French Bully died suddenly and I was afraid I might lose Kiki too.  However, Kiki’s vet called and said she is A-OK!  She got a sewing needle lodged in her tongue.  Poor kid.  But she is fine and coming home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064857


Ouch, poor baby


----------



## Juda

880 posts. She is always kind, supportive and very generous with her compliments. She almost always love not only like posts.
It really makes me smile.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jalapeño plant with more flowers and a tiny pepper that is forming!!!
I'm such a farmer!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I love to take a selfie at small business stores lately    
And having breakfast in my backyard


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> I love to take a selfie at small business stores lately
> And having breakfast in my backyard
> View attachment 5065566


I'm gonna make coffee right now!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Juda said:


> 880 posts. She is always kind, supportive and very generous with her compliments. She almost always love not only like posts.
> It really makes me smile.


So true!
@880 is a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Oven baked twisted bacon! So good! Who knew it was a thing?


----------



## 880

Juda said:


> 880 posts. She is always kind, supportive and very generous with her compliments. She almost always love not only like posts.
> It really makes me smile.


Thank you so much @Juda, @Sunshine mama, @AntiqueShopper, @haute okole, and @cheremushki for your kind words! The feeling is mutual  hugs

@Sunshine mama,  the jalapeño plant is gorgeous!

@Shopgirl1996, bacon !!!!! wow! If we could all sit together and also have @tlamdang08 ’s breakfast, (I think a bacon bao sounds good) think about how amazingly fun and delicious that would be!


----------



## cheremushki

You know what small thing that would make me happy?  More reaction emoji options like "cry" or "hug".  Especially hugging one for trying to comfort other members.


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Thank you so much @Juda and @Sunshine mama for your kind words! The feeling is mutual  hugs



This has got to be the loveliest board out of all boards in the purse forum.


----------



## haute okole

Juda said:


> 880 posts. She is always kind, supportive and very generous with her compliments. She almost always love not only like posts.
> It really makes me smile.


Totally agree!  @880 always makes me smile.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> Thank you so much @Juda and @Sunshine mama for your kind words! The feeling is mutual  hugs
> 
> @Sunshine mama,  the jalapeño plant is gorgeous!
> 
> @Shopgirl1996, bacon !!!!! wow! If we could all sit together and also have @tlamdang08 ’s breakfast, (I think a bacon bao sounds good) think about how amazingly fun and delicious that would be!



Thanks! I saw the cooking hack online. I think it was a TIKTOK thing. I love cooking bacon in the oven. So much easier than on the stove and safer, too, no burns. Clean up is a breeze. You just throw out the foil when the bacon fat solidifies. Kids and DH all agree it was the best bacon I have made yet.

Would love to be able to meet everyone in real life and have breakfast!!!


----------



## cheremushki

@880 I'm sending you some virtual home-baked goodies your way for being so lovely. 
@Sunshine mama my dream to grow some jalapeños and spicy peppers.  Unfortunately a city/condo dweller with North facing here.  But impressive!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Juda said:


> 880 posts. She is always kind, supportive and very generous with her compliments. She almost always love not only like posts.
> It really makes me smile.


So true!  I love seeing her use the Love emoji!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> @880 I'm sending you some virtual home-baked goodies your way for being so lovely.
> @Sunshine mama my dream to grow some jalapeños and spicy peppers.  Unfortunately a city/condo dweller with North facing here.  But impressive!


Awwww. 
I did place my jalapeño plants in a sunny spot. I'm no expert,  but I think that may be the success factor.  It's still too early to tell though,  cuz I have a green thumb  and a black thumb.  I'll just have to see which thumb wins.


----------



## arnott

haute okole said:


> Since COVID, I signed up with NEXTDOOR.com.  The drama on Nextdoor has kept me in stitches.  Here is the latest lost and found pet drama and the escape updates!  Hahahaha!
> View attachment 5064946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064950




If I found that snake on my front yard, I'd be calling 911, not trying to catch it myself!


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Oven baked twisted bacon! So good! Who knew it was a thing?
> 
> View attachment 5065610




What do you do?!  Just twist 2 pieces of bacon together and stick it in the oven?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> What do you do?!  Just twist 2 pieces of bacon together and stick it in the oven?



They are all only 1 piece of bacon. You just kind of twirl it so it looks like that. I bake the bacon on foil in a sheet pan (for easier clean up) at @425 deg. F for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> If I found that snake on my front yard, I'd be calling 911, not trying to catch it myself!


Me too! 
Although I caught a huge  field rat once!


----------



## limom

Was the python lost or was the owner looking to rehome it on the DL?
I’d rather deal with any kind of mammals.
Even large ones


----------



## haute okole

@limom The neighbor in Redondo Beach found the snake drinking from his fountain and put it in a bin, took a picture and posted it on Nextdoor.com as a lost animal.  Then it escaped, only to be found in his neighbor’s bathroom!  Turns out the owner is a 93 year old lady named Sylvia.  In the interim, the comments by all the surrounding neighbors were gut-busting HILARIOUS!  Nextdoor.com can sometimes be a downer, but sometimes, holy moly, it can be ridiculously funny.


----------



## limom

Great story.  
Is the python back with Sylvia?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Watching the Crows and Ravens eating the boiled eggs and peanuts I put out for them.


Do they come back for more???


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Great story.
> Is the python back with Sylvia?


Yes indeed.  According to Sylvia’s neighbor, this is not the first time Mr. Snakey took a slither around the neighborhood.


----------



## limom

I think after this python story.
this is much needed.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> I think after this python story.
> this is much needed.



That is effing Ridiculous! Hahahahaha!  I love hilarious memes and animal videos!


----------



## tlamdang08

A bowl of egg noodles, charsiu, and super hot chili sate oil sauce
Perfect for a rainy day


----------



## Kevinaxx

And a really good book or magazine


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> That is effing Ridiculous! Hahahahaha!  I love hilarious memes and animal videos!


The link below that I am attaching didn’t exactly make me happy — I feel terribly for all the people who were affected, but I clicked on the intriguing title and thought the pic of the beaver was cute
Canadian beavers chomp down town's internet https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-56894828

and, have you guys seen video of the over weight cat on the treadmill. . . Fat cat named CInderblock 


@Kevinaxx, the snippet of text you provided was really interesting! Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

While I was Playing with My new headpiece and my youngest son came in, then he laughed and ran away, said Mom you looked weird  with the black veil. Hahaha Asian never wear veil ( except in the wedding day) but I like to try on a black veil for church. Maybe not now if I still wanting my kids to go to church with me.)
We all laugh, after all I have a good time for a rainy day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> While I was Playing with My new headpiece and my youngest son came in, then he laughed and ran away, said Mom you looked weird  with the black veil. Hahaha Asian never wear veil ( except in the wedding day) but I like to try on a black veil for church. Maybe not now if I still wanting my kids to go to church with me.)
> We all laugh, after all I have a good time for a rainy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066837
> View attachment 5066846


I think it's really pretty!


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> I think it's really pretty!


@tlamdang08, you look beautiful! Love the tribals with the brooch too!


----------



## arnott

Best Birthday Present ever!  My Japanese friend who handmade Brian May this doll:




Made me this Needle Felted Hedgehog (Brian's favourite animal) holding Brian's Red Special Guitar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Best Birthday Present ever!  My Japanese friend who handmade Brian May this doll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me this Needle Felted Hedgehog (Brian's favourite animal) holding Brian's Red Special Guitar!



Wow! 
And happy birthday!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!
> And happy birthday!




Thanks, my Birthday is not until May 11, but seeing as it was coming all the way from Japan, I guess she wanted me to receive it in time!


----------



## limom

it is Iris time already!


----------



## skyqueen

More fresh flowers...nothing like them to put a smile on your face!


----------



## JenJBS

limom said:


> it is Iris time already!
> View attachment 5067073



Beautiful flower!     Beautiful pic!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

TBH. Going into my closet and fondling my purses is a little moment of joy for me. Is that sad??


----------



## AntiqueShopper

glendaPLEASE said:


> TBH. Going into my closet and fondling my purses is a little moment of joy for me. Is that sad??


Lol!  No!  Going through my jewelry box gives me joy.


----------



## limom

glendaPLEASE said:


> TBH. Going into my closet and fondling my purses is a little moment of joy for me. Is that sad??


Nope. 
Sparking joy!


----------



## fannypacklady719

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5060916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some pastries


Those are REAL snacks! I hope you enjoyed them. Eating these types of pastries can definitely make my day!


----------



## Winiebean

been engaged since dec 19 right before the pandemic hit and we’ve been holding off and waiting. so happy we set a date and reserved a place today small simple elopement ceremony to be safe and include immediate family. so happy, it’s really happening!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

glendaPLEASE said:


> TBH. Going into my closet and fondling my purses is a little moment of joy for me. Is that sad??


Understood!
This is the Purseforum after all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> been engaged since dec 19 right before the pandemic hit and we’ve been holding off and waiting. so happy we set a date and reserved a place today small simple elopement ceremony to be safe and include immediate family. so happy, it’s really happening!!


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5067543
> View attachment 5067544



I love growing pink evening primrose in my garden.
Wow, this is so special seeing so much in a huge field   magical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> I love growing pink evening primrose in my garden.
> Wow, this is so special seeing so much in a huge field   magical!


Thank you!
It really was everywhere in small patches.  I hope they become expansive!


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> been engaged since dec 19 right before the pandemic hit and we’ve been holding off and waiting. so happy we set a date and reserved a place today small simple elopement ceremony to be safe and include immediate family. so happy, it’s really happening!!



Congratulations!


----------



## arnott

Free sample kit I got with my Xerjoff Perfume purchase!  Anyone heard of this brand?


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Free sample kit I got with my Xerjoff Perfume purchase!  Anyone heard of this brand?




Heard of it, but haven't tried any of their perfumes. Would love to hear what you think of them.


----------



## limom

Someone’s fence.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> The best chicken pot pie...an Oprah favorite. One of the first businesses, on Cape Cod, to hire people with disabilities. I'm going to heat it up and enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5062012


I love Centerville pie company!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I have no idea what kind of heron it is.
> This is a natural preserve area in a southern state in the US.


What a lovely place to walk!


----------



## Kimbashop

LilOshawott said:


> I got in my top-choice college!! Covid and online classes have been rough but I’m glad I made it through. So excited, and nervous for next semester


congratulations!


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> While I was Playing with My new headpiece and my youngest son came in, then he laughed and ran away, said Mom you looked weird  with the black veil. Hahaha Asian never wear veil ( except in the wedding day) but I like to try on a black veil for church. Maybe not now if I still wanting my kids to go to church with me.)
> We all laugh, after all I have a good time for a rainy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066837
> View attachment 5066846


I looks very pretty on you.


----------



## JenJBS

My two cats greeting me when I come home always makes me happy.


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> Heard of it, but haven't tried any of their perfumes. Would love to hear what you think of them.




A bit too strong for my taste.  I sprayed it on a couple items in my living room yesterday and I can still smell it at the other side of the room!


----------



## tlamdang08

Received yesterday at late afternoon, now awakened in the middle of the night and thinking about what size I want to tryouts today


----------



## tlamdang08

Kimbashop said:


> I looks very pretty on you.





Sunshine mama said:


> I think it's really pretty!


@880
Thank you all!!! 
So beautiful to wear with a hat or with the brooch but so far I can only wear it from my house to my car.


----------



## JenJBS

Having the office main door open to let in fresh spring air!


----------



## arnott

Well I thought my birthday was ruined because of closure of indoor dining but just reserved some outdoor patio seating for my Birthday Dinner!  It looks like this!  Exciting because I thought I'd have to be sitting on the sidewalk outside McDonalds eating french fries for my birthday!      Now we might even get to see a nice sunset!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Well I thought my birthday was ruined because of closure of indoor dining but just reserved some outdoor patio seating for my Birthday Dinner!  It looks like this!  Exciting because I thought I'd have to be sitting on the sidewalk outside McDonalds eating french fries for my birthday!      Now we might even get to see a nice sunset!


Oh my!!! That place is beautiful,  and perfect for your birthday dinner. Happy birthday!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!! That place is beautiful,  and perfect for your birthday dinner. Happy birthday!




Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

arnott said:


> Well I thought my birthday was ruined because of closure of indoor dining but just reserved some outdoor patio seating for my Birthday Dinner!  It looks like this!  Exciting because I thought I'd have to be sitting on the sidewalk outside McDonalds eating french fries for my birthday!      Now we might even get to see a nice sunset!


Happy Birthday, Dearheart!


----------



## arnott

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, Dearheart!




Thank you!


----------



## millux

hearing my cat snore peacefully


----------



## Sunshine mama

millux said:


> hearing my cat snore peacefully


Hearing my DH snore.


----------



## 880

Happy birthday @arnott !

this article made me smile. A citrus, not an Apple. . . Signified original sin 
The Ghent altarpiece: An unlikely fruit meaning original sin http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/...rpiece-an-unlikely-fruit-meaning-original-sin


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Well I thought my birthday was ruined because of closure of indoor dining but just reserved some outdoor patio seating for my Birthday Dinner!  It looks like this!  Exciting because I thought I'd have to be sitting on the sidewalk outside McDonalds eating french fries for my birthday!      Now we might even get to see a nice sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow breathtaking  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohoooo, can't wait to see it in real life.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> Hearing my DH snore.



Hearing my 6 year old daughter snore.   

Hearing my DH snore not so much. 

Hearing myself snore is the worst!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Hearing my 6 year old daughter snore.
> 
> Hearing my DH snore not so much.
> 
> Hearing myself snore is the worst!


Oh i used to love hearing my kiddos snore when they were young.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Making a ham sandwich for my 6 yr. old DD and watching her eat it. LOL!

She likes it so much she is smiling, humming, and dancing while eating it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Making a ham sandwich for my 6 yr. old DD and watching her eat it. LOL!
> 
> She likes it so much she is smiling, humming, and dancing while eating it.


Oh she sounds so sweet!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh she sounds so sweet!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Well I thought my birthday was ruined because of closure of indoor dining but just reserved some outdoor patio seating for my Birthday Dinner!  It looks like this!  Exciting because I thought I'd have to be sitting on the sidewalk outside McDonalds eating french fries for my birthday!      Now we might even get to see a nice sunset!



Happy Birthday!!! Hope you can share pics of your meal!


----------



## arnott

I had 2 job interviews this week and I bagged both jobs!


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Hope you can share pics of your meal!




Thank you!  And I'll try to remember!


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> I had 2 job interviews this week and I bagged both jobs!


So thrilled for you! Congrats!


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> So thrilled for you! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## limom

@arnott 
Happy birthday and congrats on your awesome news!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> @arnott
> Happy birthday and congrats on your awesome news!




Thanks!


----------



## Chagall

Yesterday we had snow during our walk and it was bitterly cold. Today is May 1st and the sun is shining. There is a beautiful Cardinal on the feeder outside my breakfast nook window.


----------



## arnott




----------



## IntheOcean

A total cliche, but good weather makes me happy!

It's finally nice and sunny here, after a long winter and weeks of rain and chilling wind, on and off. Now it's 11C outside, the birds are chirping and it feels like spring has finally arrived.


----------



## IntheOcean

SouthTampa said:


> Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.


OMG, love your built-ins! And all the decor pieces and the flowers, too.


----------



## skyqueen

The 147th running of The Kentucky Derby 
...getting my mint julep ready!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Yesterday we had snow during our walk and it was bitterly cold. Today is May 1st and the sun is shining. There is a beautiful Cardinal on the feeder outside my breakfast nook window.


Sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.


So worth standing in line looking like an idiot IMO!!!!!
Those are beautiful. 
It's time for me to go and wait in line.


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are a few things that make me happy.
> *My family.* Pic taken on the last day of normal life. DD is a 3rd year Med student studying Emergency Medicine / Internal Medicine. Rotations have largely been cancelled. She's volunteering at the Medical Center fitting PPE and piloting a program in which medical care providers and patients have iPads to communicate. My son flew back to Kentucky that night. I miss them so.
> *My cats. *Rocket and Rosie. I will say they are getting so spoiled with attention.
> *Knitting. *It's so relaxing and grounding.
> *Weight lifting. *That's 120lbs on the bar. I squatted it for 20 reps. Keeping strong will hopefully keep me healthy. DH lifts too.
> *Flowers.* Make it seem that everything will be OK.
> 
> I am far more fortunate than most. Sincerest prayers to all.
> 
> View attachment 4701750
> View attachment 4701752
> View attachment 4701753
> View attachment 4701754
> View attachment 4701755


Lovely photos and lovelier story!
By the way,  is the first photo in Boston?


----------



## Chagall

I just finished putting on makeup for the first time in months. It will be under my mask and no one will see it, but I thought it would be good for moral lol.  Funny but it looks kind of ‘bright’ or something. I think I have been staring at my pale face for too long.


----------



## SouthTampa

Chagall said:


> I just finished putting on makeup for the first time in months. It will be under my mask and no one will see it, but I thought it would be good for moral lol.  Funny but it looks kind of ‘bright’ or something. I think I have been staring at my pale face for too long.


I did the same today!    Almost forgot how to apply mascara.


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> I had 2 job interviews this week and I bagged both jobs!



Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loaded nachos. Bad, but good.
Sorry guys.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> Loaded nachos. Bad, but good.
> Sorry guys.
> View attachment 5071757



Mmmm...those look delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Mmmm...those look delicious!


How could bad be so good???


----------



## anthrosphere

Sunshine mama said:


> Loaded nachos. Bad, but good.
> Sorry guys.
> View attachment 5071757


Omgaww, I want some!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Figuring out how to scan PDF documents with my iPhone. So much easier than scanning on a printer with a USB drive and then uploading to a computer!


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Loaded nachos. Bad, but good.
> Sorry guys.
> View attachment 5071757


OMG, CRISPY, CRUNCHY CARBS  you take the most amazing photos


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> OMG, CRISPY, CRUNCHY CARBS  you take the most amazing photos


Thank you.


----------



## 1LV

Opening the door to my (9 yrs old) grandson standing there with a grin on his face and his pillow under his arm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fresh flowers.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Fresh flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073375



Pretty!


----------



## limom

May the fourth be with all of you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> May the fourth be with all of you!
> View attachment 5074721


Yoda best! (Copied from @Iamminda )


----------



## arnott

Finally received this free mask from my union!  Surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> May the fourth be with all of you!
> View attachment 5074721


You have to use your Princess Leia in her COVID mask in your avatar again.


----------



## inverved

Candles with a wood wick. The crackling sound is music to my ears.


----------



## inverved

*duplicate post*


----------



## arnott

Saw this on Facebook for Star Wars Day!


----------



## 880

Thanks @Kevinaxx for reminding me about Harney & Sons. I will order the peach matcha and my usual chocolate tea . 

I still haven’t worked up my tea game, so brew in an old bodum French press (even though I know from a former post by @Sunshine mama that this is not the best idea. . .  (I do have tea inserts for by the cup, so perhaps I’ll use those until I pick a teapot 









						White Peach Matcha
					

Our White Peach Matcha Tea blends bancha green tea with dried peaches for a fresh, fruity-flavored matcha green tea. Free domestic shipping on all orders.




					www.harney.com
				












						Chocolate Tea
					

Appreciated by chocolate fanatics everywhere, this chocolate flavored tea smells like a dessert with a rich aroma. Free domestic shipping on this delicious pairing.




					www.harney.com
				




Thank you so much @limom for your kind words below! I still cannot believe it. Hugs


----------



## limom

@880 Your cuff makes my eyes happy.


----------



## tlamdang08

Feeling the need of hot soup for breakfast.
Chicken Rice noodles with a hot latte but sweeter than normal.
An abnormal morning seems very normal to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Feeling the need of hot soup for breakfast.
> Chicken Rice noodles with a hot latte but sweeter than normal.
> An abnormal morning seems very normal to me.
> View attachment 5075396


Your food photos are always beautiful!


----------



## limom

It is true. I follow Martha Stewart on Instagram. And the artistry is on par, imho.

Happy cinquo de Mayo!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you so much Ladies   
And to thank you for so many sweet compliments; a picture of my dinner is in progress


----------



## Sunshine mama

Walking in  the  shade.


----------



## rutabaga

My Coral Charm peony bloomed this week!


----------



## limom

i*bella said:


> My Coral Charm peony bloomed this week!
> 
> View attachment 5075616


Wow Beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The sun casting an artistic shadow.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

880 said:


> Thanks @Kevinaxx for reminding me about Harney & Sons. I will order the peach matcha and my usual chocolate tea .
> 
> I still haven’t worked up my tea game, so brew in an old bodum French press (even though I know from a former post by @Sunshine mama that this is not the best idea. . .  (I do have tea inserts for by the cup, so perhaps I’ll use those until I pick a teapot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Peach Matcha
> 
> 
> Our White Peach Matcha Tea blends bancha green tea with dried peaches for a fresh, fruity-flavored matcha green tea. Free domestic shipping on all orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harney.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Tea
> 
> 
> Appreciated by chocolate fanatics everywhere, this chocolate flavored tea smells like a dessert with a rich aroma. Free domestic shipping on this delicious pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harney.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @limom for your kind words below! I still cannot believe it. Hugs





limom said:


> @880 Your cuff makes my eyes happy.



880, your cuff is STUNNING!!


----------



## tlamdang08

This mini waffle maker is So cute


----------



## 880

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> 880, your cuff is STUNNING!!


Thanks so much @Hermes Nuttynut !  forgot to include: pics from Gabriel Kreuther anniversary dinner (I like it more than Per Se) and though it’s a splurge, it’s less expensive than omakase  JMO though! It seems to be a special occasion kind of place though (which isn’t necessarily a good thing if you just want a nice meal).  (a couple across the room also seemed to be celebrating by opening a Cartier love bracelet). (DH was like, what are they doing; why can’t she just slide the bracelet on; is that on TPF  ) Dinners end:  House made chocolates and passion fruit caramel; choclate sticky toffee pudding; pistachio frappe brulee and an anniversary cake (malted chocolate flavor). They have excellent carbs and amazing duck and Jamon iberico. Although GK is across from Bryant Park and east of Times Square, the sidewalks are calm and seem secure there. Crowd is dressed up So, from my limited perspective, in the areas I go, (my neighborhood is around Central Park, NY seems to be bouncing back a bit


----------



## tlamdang08

I don't know what happens to me tonight and the results...



Now time to clean up


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know what happens to me tonight and the results...
> View attachment 5075987
> View attachment 5075988
> 
> Now time to clean up


Yum! Your chocolate covered strawberries look delicious! Hugs


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Thanks so much @Hermes Nuttynut !  forgot to include: pics from Gabriel Kreuther anniversary dinner (I like it more than Per Se) and though it’s a splurge, it’s less expensive than omakase  JMO though! It seems to be a special occasion kind of place though (which isn’t necessarily a good thing if you just want a nice meal).  (a couple across the room also seemed to be celebrating by opening a Cartier love bracelet). (DH was like, what are they doing; why can’t she just slide the bracelet on; is that on TPF) Dinners end:  House made chocolates and passion fruit caramel; choclate sticky toffee pudding; pistachio frappe brulee and an anniversary cake (malted chocolate flavor). They have excellent carbs and amazing duck and Jamon iberico. Although GK is across from Bryant Park and east of Times Square, the sidewalks are calm and seem secure there. Crowd is dressed up So, from my limited perspective, in the areas I go, (my neighborhood is around Central Park, NY seems to be bouncing back a bit
> View attachment 5075868
> View attachment 5075869


These are so beautiful and delectable looking!
Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## arnott

Received Brian May's used Guitar String Pendant today!  Here I am wearing it with Roger Taylor's used Cymbal Pendant!  



Close up:


----------



## Kevinaxx

when people randomly bring me flowers


or wine (free wine won’t complain, but good free wine is ace)



And furry things...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5076640
> 
> when people randomly bring me flowers
> View attachment 5076641
> 
> or wine (free wine won’t complain, but good free wine is ace)
> 
> View attachment 5076642
> 
> And furry things...



The flowers look beautiful. I love that wine...so good! Also, can't beat fuzzy slippers.


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohoo, I heritage my grandmother earrings today.
When I took my mom out for a hair cut and asked my Mom to go with me to look for a jade earrings, 
my mom said: she stills having my grandma earrings and if I like I can have it. Of course, I am looking for this a long time


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, I heritage my grandmother earrings today.
> When I took my mom out for a hair cut and asked my Mom to go with me to look for a jade earrings,
> my mom said: she stills having my grandma earrings and if I like I can have it. Of course, I am looking for this a long time
> View attachment 5076683
> View attachment 5076684


That's even more special than just buying a pair of new earrings!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> That's even more special than just buying a pair of new earrings!


Yeahhh


----------



## JenJBS

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, I heritage my grandmother earrings today.
> When I took my mom out for a hair cut and asked my Mom to go with me to look for a jade earrings,
> my mom said: she stills having my grandma earrings and if I like I can have it. Of course, I am looking for this a long time
> View attachment 5076683
> View attachment 5076684



They are beautiful! How special to get your grandmother's jewelry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Crisp,  sunny, and cool weather to enjoy.


----------



## Angelblake

My boyfriend who I reunited with after 4 months of separation.


----------



## arnott

The company I bought Brian May's Guitar String Pendant from featured me in their Stories!


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to add a another pleated shirtdress to my wardrobe today.


----------



## limom

I wish you could smell it. Simply wonderful.


----------



## limom

Also a kid made a books box.


----------



## JenJBS

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy to add a another pleated shirtdress to my wardrobe today.
> View attachment 5077880


It's beautiful! 




limom said:


> I wish you could smell it. Simply wonderful.
> View attachment 5077959


I love lilacs! Both the look and smell! These are so lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Inspired by @tlamdang08
I tried to make breakfast pretty.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Having a early morning Chai with a friend in her garden & admiring her hundreds of purple tulips...


----------



## SouthTampa

Love Of My Life said:


> Having a early morning Chai with a friend in her garden & admiring her hundreds of purple tulips...


I was an adult before I actually saw tulips growing.     It is breathtaking.   Here is a photo with a field of tulips.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> I was an adult before I actually saw tulips growing.     It is breathtaking.   Here is a photo with a field of tulips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078145


Oh my Geeee!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My silly cats engaging in sibling rivalry. Kip killed the Evil Frog Monster. So Jes then had to kill the Evil Mouse Monster.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Inspired by @tlamdang08
> I tried to make breakfast pretty.
> View attachment 5078107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am so hungry !!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

SouthTampa said:


> I was an adult before I actually saw tulips growing.     It is breathtaking.   Here is a photo with a field of tulips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078145



A field of "gorgeousness"... Tulips are one of my favorites ..


----------



## lolakitten

It’s my birthday today


----------



## GottaPrada

Gorgeous kitty! Happy Birthday


----------



## Sunshine mama

lolakitten said:


> It’s my birthday today
> View attachment 5078346


Lucky kitty gets to have that yummy donut!
Happy bday!


----------



## lolakitten

GottaPrada said:


> Gorgeous kitty! Happy Birthday





Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky kitty gets to have that yummy donut!
> Happy bday!


Thank you both!
He is being spoiled today, more than usual. However, I ate the donut 
He had tuna instead lol


----------



## limom

What a stunning kitty.
How old is he?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This is an exciting mashup- my kids and I will like it


----------



## JenJBS

lolakitten said:


> It’s my birthday today
> View attachment 5078346



Happy Birthday! Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## arnott

Rediscovering Aerosmith, I band I grew up with from the late 80s onward!  I just stumbled across this clip last night.  Joe Perry never caught my eye when I was young, but damn, in this video he is the hottest guy ever!     Especially around the 2 minute mark!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Finally being able to unclog a really stubborn drain!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting more then I anticipated, or getting exactly what I wanted.

spending time with my nephews. They’re so precious and grow so fast


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers from my DD.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm just happy when I manage to cook fish and it turns out great!


----------



## anthrosphere

McDonald's frappuccinos make me happy.


----------



## Souzie

limom said:


> I wish you could smell it. Simply wonderful.
> View attachment 5077959


Amazing! My lilacs are only now starting to bloom and smell heavenly already.


----------



## 880

Looking at all the photos and stories from this thread makes me happy. I think it actually lowers my stress levels and makes me feel calmer during this year of covid anxiety. Thanks all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A ray of sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Amazing! My lilacs are only now starting to bloom and smell heavenly already.
> 
> View attachment 5079354
> 
> View attachment 5079355


Amazing!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Beautiful flowers, ladies! Thanks for sharing! 



xsouzie said:


> Amazing! My lilacs are only now starting to bloom and smell heavenly already.
> 
> View attachment 5079354
> 
> View attachment 5079355





Sunshine mama said:


> A ray of sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079528


----------



## tlamdang08

These pots of flowers are from neighbor ( pink and white roses) the succulent basket was from hurch. 
My first Mother's Day without my husband and I cried all day yesterday.
when we were at the church my youngest heard our Priest called for 3 volunteers kids to come up and to pick a basket or a pot of succulent for their Mother to celebrate to thank you... my youngest was the fastest kid up there.  And he picked the best one out of three for me.  
The orchid pot was from my father to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jalapeño plant!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> My jalapeño plant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079687


Wow, you have a green thump for sure


----------



## tlamdang08

@Sunshine mama you enable me to grow this lavender from seed and the need for fresh-cut flowers. I went to Trader Joe today, these are my Results.
  
Happy Monday, Happy Mother's Day ( Mexican )


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> @Sunshine mama you enable me to grow this lavender from seed and the need for fresh-cut flowers. I went to Trader Joe today, these are my Results.
> 
> Happy Monday, Happy Mother's Day ( Mexican )
> View attachment 5080176


Beautiful flowers!! Hope your lavender grows beautifully,  and then you'll enable me to grow them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, you have a green thump for sure


Thank you! I hope to get more peppers soon!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Finally being able to unclog a really stubborn drain!


I actually went to Philly and did that victory dance!!! It was soooo fun!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually went to Philly and did that victory dance!!! It was soooo fun!


Your post made me happy. I grew up not far from here, on the other side of the river in  New Jersey. Many a time my mom took our family here on a Sunday afternoon. There is a pretty little gazebo in back. Of course, post Rocky (lol yes I am that old) we would run up the steps too.
In 2014, got a job with an office base on City Ave. Which meant for several years, I would drive up the Ben Franklin Parkway and drive by these steps of the Art Musuem. I loved every minute of the that commute.


----------



## limom

Lake Effect said:


> Your post made me happy. I grew up not far from here, on the other side of the river in  New Jersey. Many a time my mom took our family here on a Sunday afternoon. There is a pretty little gazebo in back. Of course, post Rocky (lol yes I am that old) we would run up the steps too.
> In 2014, got a job with an office base on City Ave. Which meant for several years, I would drive up the Ben Franklin Parkway and drive by these steps of the Art Musuem. I loved every minute of the that commute.


Are you a Geno’s or a Pats fan?


----------



## Lake Effect

limom said:


> Are you a Geno’s or a Pats fan?


I am going to avoid my honest to goodness answer and state I am a fan of local diner cheesesteaks, my most recent being at the Tun Tavern in AC, NJ. Went there with my niece a few weeks ago when she got her vax at the Convention Center.


----------



## limom

Bah! Geno all the ways!


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Bah! Geno all the ways!



I learned a long time ago...men come and go but your best girlfriends are here to stay!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Your post made me happy. I grew up not far from here, on the other side of the river in  New Jersey. Many a time my mom took our family here on a Sunday afternoon. There is a pretty little gazebo in back. Of course, post Rocky (lol yes I am that old) we would run up the steps too.
> In 2014, got a job with an office base on City Ave. Which meant for several years, I would drive up the Ben Franklin Parkway and drive by these steps of the Art Musuem. I loved every minute of the that commute.


I've only visited once, but that whole area is a little gem! I loved Philly!


----------



## Lake Effect

limom said:


> Are you a Geno’s or a Pats fan?





Lake Effect said:


> I am going to avoid my honest to goodness answer and state I am a fan of local diner cheesesteaks, my most recent being at the Tun Tavern in AC, NJ. Went there with my niece a few weeks ago when she got her vax at the Convention Center.


Now that I think of it, I will defer to co-worker and ask her. She's a south Philly Italian Broad Street girl. She never pulls any punches lol.


----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> I am going to avoid my honest to goodness answer and state I am a fan of local diner cheesesteaks, my most recent being at the Tun Tavern in AC, NJ. Went there with my niece a few weeks ago when she got her vax at the Convention Center.



The Marines Corps was born in Tun Tavern! (Yes, the US Marines were born in a bar. It explains so many things about them...) The original burned down near the end of the Revolutionary War... Does this Tun Tavern have anything about that history when you go inside?


----------



## tlamdang08

Good Morning America Pineapple cake from my Mom kitchen to me


----------



## Lake Effect

JenJBS said:


> The Marines Corps was born in Tun Tavern! (Yes, the US Marines were born in a bar. It explains so many things about them...) The original burned down near the end of the Revolutionary War... Does this Tun Tavern have anything about that history when you go inside?


They have paper placements that more or less fill in all the history of the Marines as well as the tavern/brewing history. My niece, sister and I poured all over it while we waited for our food.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> These pots of flowers are from neighbor ( pink and white roses) the succulent basket was from hurch.
> My first Mother's Day without my husband and I cried all day yesterday.
> when we were at the church my youngest heard our Priest called for 3 volunteers kids to come up and to pick a basket or a pot of succulent for their Mother to celebrate to thank you... my youngest was the fastest kid up there.  And he picked the best one out of three for me.
> The orchid pot was from my father to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079640


So glad you have such wonderful (and quick) children and family and friends all around you! Sending virtual hugs your way!


----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> They have paper placements that more or less fill in all the history of the Marines as well as the tavern/brewing history. My niece, sister and I poured all over it while we waited for our food.



Sounds delightful!  I want to go one day.


----------



## tlamdang08

@Sunshine mama look at my onions


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> @Sunshine mama look at my onions
> 
> View attachment 5081052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081053


Wow!!! You make onions look soooo elegant!!!  
I think I want some elegant onions too.


----------



## arnott

View from my Birthday Dinner today!


----------



## arnott

My Birthday Dinner!


----------



## limom

Happy Birthday @arnott 

My baby on the beach


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> My Birthday Dinner!




Happy Birthday @arnott !!! Thanks for sharing pics of your birthday dinner. Everything looks amazing (view and food). I also love lamb chops and had to giggle when I saw your "after" picture with the empty plate of bones. That totally would have been me, too.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> My Birthday Dinner!



Happy Birthday!  Looks like a great place to celebrate!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> My Birthday Dinner!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!




Thank  you!


----------



## arnott

Claiming my Birthday Rewards from The Body Shop, Sephora, and Kiehl's!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wearing a pair of Mickey Ears 



My hubby rolled his eyes at me when I said I only had 4 pairs of ears   .
	

		
			
		

		
	



With the rose gold ears I put on my Picasso Rose Gold Hammered Hoops and Return to Tiffany Rose Gold Butterfly


----------



## bellarusa

First haircut in 16 months.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cactus flowers are gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A field full of wild flowers!


----------



## arnott

Belated Birthday Package from a friend all the way in Japan!  Full of custom made Brian May items!     I wasn't expecting anything so it was a great  surprise!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Yum! Your chocolate covered strawberries look delicious! Hugs


Late to the party but WOW your bracelet is a show stopper! Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Took my mother out to a garden centre and we were able to have a very nice hot lunch on a balcony in front of an outdoor heater. Anyway, my mother bought some gardening things and we both came away happy. Just to get out and about was good for the both of us.


----------



## bella601

Things are going well with my job, I’m happy for once in my life


----------



## Sunshine mama

Peppers from my plants!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> My Birthday Dinner!



Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## Souzie

Mochi and Pocky sticks..


----------



## 880

@xsouzie, love mochi and pocky!
@Kimbashop, thank you so much! 
@Cornflower Blue, that sounds like an amazing outing with your mom! 
@Sunshine mama, your peppers look amazing! 
@bella601, happiness with your job is priceless! 
Pics from Grand Tetons National Park, Amangani, Jackson Hole, Wyoming
The last one is of a prong horn which is more closely related to a giraffe than an antelope


----------



## tlamdang08

Have a little time with my youngest after school. We check out a nice bar-kitchen kids friendly to support local business, then a small walk around the park. Go home and cut two jars of roses for my beloved husband.

Then eat my leftover that I “togo”from my mom kitchen on Mother’s Day.  


Add more flowers to my garden


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Happy belated birthday!!!




Thank you!


----------



## limom

Bikini season


----------



## tlamdang08

TGIF even though


Another rainy looking day


----------



## bellarusa

Having a nice cup of hot tea.


----------



## tlamdang08

All of my kids vaccinated


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## JenJBS

Getting home from work to find two Krispy Kreme donuts from my sweet neighbors.    I'm saving the second one until after dinner...


----------



## SouthTampa

Came home from being out of town for a few days, and my two dogs were so happy to see me.
The male dog, Braque, always gets in my luggage when I am packing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> Came home from being out of town for a few days, and my two dogs were so happy to see me.
> The male dog, Braque, always gets in my luggage when I am packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083960


So sweet! He wants to go with you!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Had dinner with my Mom, friend; and enjoyed a real adult conversation time   
cucumber salad


----------



## CaviarChanel

Good for you.  So happy you had a nice time with mum and friend.
p/s: Din-Tai-Fung ?  Yumyum, miss the dumplings ..  



tlamdang08 said:


> Had dinner with my Mom, friend; and enjoyed a real adult conversation time
> cucumber salad
> 
> View attachment 5084059


----------



## tlamdang08

CaviarChanel said:


> Good for you.  So happy you had a nice time with mum and friend.
> p/s: Din-Tai-Fung ?  Yumyum, miss the dumplings ..


Yeah Din tai fung, they are back to full capacity   It was 4:00pm and already crowded


----------



## amandacasey

Aside from my cats of course, one small thing that makes me happy is sitting in front of an open window in the evening, feeling the breeze, while scrolling through purse forum on my phone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool clouds!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My miniature dendrobium orchid is blooming!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Qt time with friends even if it’s over FaceTime or text.

I love that we know each other well enough to read the quirks over texts.

this year is a lot of changes, I also love that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Edible Shasta daisies! 
They're cute AND edible!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My miniature dendrobium orchid is blooming!
> 
> View attachment 5085196


I didn't know orchids came in a miniature version! How small is your cute orchid???


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't know orchids came in a miniature version! How small is your cute orchid???



This plant is about 2 inches tall. The flowers are 1 inch wide, and very lightly fragrant.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This plant is about 2 inches tall. The flowers are 1 inch wide, and very lightly fragrant.


Oh my goodness! Sounds like it's really cute and beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Edible Shasta daisies!
> They're cute AND edible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085376


That’s so cool!  How do you prepare them?


----------



## Souzie

My lilacs have finished blooming so I cut a few and am currently enjoying their fragrance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bears!
I love ‘em and there were lots to see yesterday afternoon.


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter made dessert for me
Churros and cheesecake


----------



## Cams

For me is knowing that we are safe even knowing that is a pandemic and in some countries is still worse, praying that 3 world countries get help.
Waking up to this amazing view. Love the smell of coffee every money when I make, also knowing that I haven’t seen my daughter that is in college in Australia and we in Canada. I am grateful for FaceTime so I get to see her everyday. I am grateful for this forum as we motivate each other.


----------



## Cams

Cams said:


> For me is knowing that we are safe even knowing that is a pandemic and in some countries is still worse, praying that 3 world countries get help.
> Waking up to this amazing view. Love the smell of coffee every money when I make, also knowing that I haven’t seen my daughter that is in college in Australia and we in Canada. I am grateful for FaceTime so I get to see her everyday. I am grateful for this forum as we motivate each other.


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Had dinner with my Mom, friend; and enjoyed a real adult conversation time
> cucumber salad
> 
> View attachment 5084059




What kind of sauce is that?


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Bears!
> I love ‘em and there were lots to see yesterday afternoon.
> View attachment 5085514
> View attachment 5085515




Where?


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Edible Shasta daisies!
> They're cute AND edible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085376




The whole thing is edible?   Even the yellow part?  Just put the whole flower in your mouth?


----------



## limom

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter made dessert for me
> Churros and cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085527


Are those fried cheesecakes or caramelized?
 And is it chicken tortilla soup?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What kind of sauce is that?


I follow this to copy the sauce, super easy and tasty 








						Crunchy Asian Cucumber Salad
					

This Asian cucumber salad is healthy, crunchy, and refreshing! A simple dressing of rice vinegar, sugar, garlic & chili oil. A Din Tai Fung cucumber salad copycat recipe.




					drivemehungry.com
				





limom said:


> Are those fried cheesecakes or caramelized?
> And is it chicken tortilla soup?


They are churros cheesecake bars and the soup is hot and sour soup from Din Tai Fung.


----------



## tlamdang08

I call this YingYang coffee 
Happy  Monday morning


----------



## haute okole

I refer back to this picture often when I feel down and it always makes me smile.  My Mom, sisters and
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I took a family vacation and there was this wonderful woman leaning out of her window in Venice smiling down at the tourists.  I had to take a picture because she made me smile.  I took both pictures with my IPhone 8 at about 7:20 am, Venice time, 10/2019.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sunshine mama said:


> Edible Shasta daisies!
> They're cute AND edible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085376





haute okole said:


> I refer back to this picture often when I feel down and it always makes me smile.  My Mom, sisters and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085807
> View attachment 5085808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a family vacation and there was this wonderful woman leaning out of her window in Venice smiling down at the tourists.  I had to take a picture because she made me smile.  I took both pictures with my IPhone 8 at about 7:20 am, Venice time, 10/2019.


She looks so happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> That’s so cool!  How do you prepare them?


Well according to some info out there,  one can eat the whole thing,  minus the roots(too tough)!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter made dessert for me
> Churros and cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085527




What kind of Soup is that?


----------



## arnott

Woodpecker I saw on the sidewalk today!


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> I call this YingYang coffee
> Happy  Monday morning
> 
> View attachment 5085806


Your posts always makes me hungry! And food makes me happy.

lately I’ve been pushing myself to be more consistent with exercising. Specifically toning bc while I may be “skinny” I’m skinny fat. Overnight somehow my 26 inch waist has blubber. Don’t get me wrong. I can still fit into my clothes (my thrift self won’t allow otherwise but for a second there it was getting tight) but still not super happy with how I’m naked. Current partner has no problem with it but i guess it’s true, we are always our own biggest critic?

so I’ve been happy with my small consistency (instead of going hard and fast and getting burned out im doing it in small steps and gradually getting myself there). So much so I found myself skipping like a kid the other day.

that and I still am eating. I just had a chocolate croissant earlier today from an amazing bakery. Worth the $5.00 plus $1 tip.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kevinaxx said:


> Your posts always makes me hungry! And food makes me happy.
> 
> lately I’ve been pushing myself to be more consistent with exercising. Specifically toning bc while I may be “skinny” I’m skinny fat. Overnight somehow my 26 inch waist has blubber. Don’t get me wrong. I can still fit into my clothes (my thrift self won’t allow otherwise but for a second there it was getting tight) but still not super happy with how I’m naked. Current partner has no problem with it but i guess it’s true, we are always our own biggest critic?
> 
> so I’ve been happy with my small consistency (instead of going hard and fast and getting burned out im doing it in small steps and gradually getting myself there). So much so I found myself skipping like a kid the other day.
> 
> that and I still am eating. I just had a chocolate croissant earlier today from an amazing bakery. Worth the $5.00 plus $1 tip.


I have a first world problem with foods. If I eat instant noodles I will make them
Look like five star restaurant.
Thanks for enjoying my food-porn.
Here are something I did today at the time that I shouldn’t do it but ...I did it anyway   Breakfast with double espresso 
	

		
			
		

		
	




at lunch I went to my friend house and we had chipotle chicken tacos ( it came pre cook in packages, we add homemade rice and sate onions)


Dinner-skip- went out for a walk with friends at the beach... I went home and found out my toilet paper has none. I ran Into Costco...
Before I know it I walk 12000+ steps today
Super hungry at 8:30 I cook instant noodles and eat straight from the pot





Last but not least
I crave for a cup of decafe coffee


my day has completely satisfied, I will need to sleep now, my feet are tired


----------



## Clearblueskies

Put on a stone last year   Finally feeling thinner in my jeans


----------



## Kevinaxx

Clearblueskies said:


> Put on a stone last year  Finally feeling thinner in my jeans



it’s always a motivation for me to not have to buy new clothes. Goes both ways. Once I was on a very strict calorie diet and then realized not only was I losing my curves but also my clothes didn’t fit as nice anymore and I just was not as happy.

I think that’s why I always offer people food when they’re grouchy or acting out. It’s either that or they’re missing something because I refuse to believe people are born grouchy or grouchy by nature.

today I’m happy I went to the dentist and all that I left with is a follow up for a filling. Filling > root canal in my experience.


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> Look like five star restaurant.


Presentation is everything!!


tlamdang08 said:


> Before I know it I walk 12000+ steps today


 Walking precovid was one of my main source of cardio. Since covid I’ve been more bottled up inside just because there are a lot of people wandering around.

normal day I’ll be around 3-5k. Days off I can get up to 25k-30k. By 30k my thighs are burning…


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> normal day I’ll be around 3-5k. Days off I can get up to 25k-30k. By 30k my thighs are burning…


OMG, you deserve your chocolate croissants! That’s amazing!
@tlamdang08, I love instant noodles too! Yum!
On Sunday, DH and I had dinner at snake river grill in Jackson hole. The onion rings were mammoth— the size of donuts-  and the presentation was adorable. . . Sadly my food photography skills aren’t all that though


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> it’s always a motivation for me to not have to buy new clothes. Goes both ways. Once I was on a very strict calorie diet and then realized not only was I losing my curves but also my clothes didn’t fit as nice anymore and I just was not as happy.
> 
> *I think that’s why I always offer people food when they’re grouchy or acting out. It’s either that or they’re missing something because I refuse to believe people are born grouchy or grouchy by nature.*
> 
> today I’m happy I went to the dentist and all that I left with is a follow up for a filling. Filling > root canal in my experience.


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a first world problem with foods. If I eat instant noodles I will make them
> Look like five star restaurant.
> Thanks for enjoying my food-porn.
> Here are something I did today at the time that I shouldn’t do it but ...I did it anyway   Breakfast with double espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086406
> 
> 
> at lunch I went to my friend house and we had chipotle chicken tacos ( it came pre cook in packages, we add homemade rice and sate onions)
> View attachment 5086398
> 
> Dinner-skip- went out for a walk with friends at the beach... I went home and found out my toilet paper has none. I ran Into Costco...
> Before I know it I walk 12000+ steps today
> Super hungry at 8:30 I cook instant noodles and eat straight from the pot
> View attachment 5086399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086402
> 
> Last but not least
> I crave for a cup of decafe coffee
> View attachment 5086400
> 
> my day has completely satisfied, I will need to sleep now, my feet are tired
> View attachment 5086404
> 
> View attachment 5086409




Nice  Mushrooms!


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a first world problem with foods. If I eat instant noodles I will make them
> Look like five star restaurant.
> Thanks for enjoying my food-porn.
> Here are something I did today at the time that I shouldn’t do it but ...I did it anyway   Breakfast with double espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086406
> 
> 
> at lunch I went to my friend house and we had chipotle chicken tacos ( it came pre cook in packages, we add homemade rice and sate onions)
> View attachment 5086398
> 
> Dinner-skip- went out for a walk with friends at the beach... I went home and found out my toilet paper has none. I ran Into Costco...
> Before I know it I walk 12000+ steps today
> Super hungry at 8:30 I cook instant noodles and eat straight from the pot
> View attachment 5086399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086402
> 
> Last but not least
> I crave for a cup of decafe coffee
> View attachment 5086400
> 
> my day has completely satisfied, I will need to sleep now, my feet are tired
> View attachment 5086404
> 
> View attachment 5086409


Your pics of food are works of art.


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> OMG, you deserve your chocolate croissants! That’s amazing!
> @tlamdang08, I love instant noodles too! Yum!
> On Sunday, DH and I had dinner at snake river grill in Jackson hole. The onion rings were mammoth— the size of donuts-  and the presentation was adorable. . . Sadly my food photography skills aren’t all that though
> View attachment 5086821




Is there only a tiny piece of onion inside that big "donut"?!


----------



## limom

Pizza!


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Pizza!
> View attachment 5087252


Am so suggestible! Now I want pizza! What did you order? 

@arnott, there was a perfect amount of onion in the ring, and unusually the batter was really tasty. But, I’m happy so long as it’s crispy and crunchy


----------



## limom

880 said:


> Am so suggestible! Now I want pizza! What did you order?
> 
> @arnott, there was a perfect amount of onion in the ring, and unusually the batter was really tasty. But, I’m happy so long as it’s crispy and crunchy


Grandma slices. Ridiculously good.
 lunch with Rose by the pool. Amazing.


----------



## lalame

880 said:


> OMG, you deserve your chocolate croissants! That’s amazing!
> @tlamdang08, I love instant noodles too! Yum!
> On Sunday, DH and I had dinner at snake river grill in Jackson hole. The onion rings were mammoth— the size of donuts-  and the presentation was adorable. . . Sadly my food photography skills aren’t all that though
> View attachment 5086821



Omg, NOMS! I think I'm gonna need onion rings on the dinner table tonight.

Edit: Not one minute after I said that, I told my husband "I need onion rings asap" and got this for lunch.


----------



## tlamdang08

Have lunch with friend and her youngest daughter who is also my God’s daughter 
	

		
			
		

		
	



She is camera shy


----------



## Souzie

The fixings for everything avocado toast. If you like everything bagels, you will LOVE this.


----------



## JenJBS

These beautiful roses outside the office.


----------



## limom

Life going back to normal.
To those graduating: Congrats
To the parents who have children graduating:Congrats.
To All:


----------



## limom

Nature


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Nature
> View attachment 5088358


is that your home?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Having a latte with a friend on her terrace & just smelling the fleurs, looking at the
blue sky, seeing activity on the road & seeing many with a "smile" on their faces


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> is that your home?


Nope  
It is an abandoned house. It used to be beautifully landscaped. Nature took over....
The big X means electricity is cut off?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Nope
> It is an abandoned house. It used to be beautifully landscaped. Nature took over....
> The big X means electricity is cut off?


oh, sorry.....I like old homes and thought it looked lovely


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> oh, sorry.....I like old homes and thought it looked lovely


Not at all. It is in a wonderful location and an original 18/19 C beauty.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Not at all. It is in a wonderful location and an original 18/19 C beauty.


LI north shore?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> LI north shore?


Yes, Northport


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> The fixings for everything avocado toast. If you like everything bagels, you will LOVE this.
> 
> View attachment 5087732
> 
> View attachment 5087733


Oh I need to get some avocados!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These beautiful roses outside the office.
> View attachment 5087781
> View attachment 5087782


Wow so vibrant!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Why am I always such a sucker for things like this??



I’m debating.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Having my DH come home early from work and make me lunch. I got my 2nd Moderna shot today and he wants to make sure I'm OK.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Why am I always such a sucker for things like this??
> 
> View attachment 5088467
> 
> I’m debating.


@Kevinaxx, is it a bracelet that lights up?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Having my DH come home early from work and make me lunch. I got my 2nd Moderna shot today and he wants to make sure I'm OK.


Congrats! And your DH is very sweet!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

The sun is playing hide and seek today that drive my mental health crazy  
Lunch at home alone, food is precooked, nice presentation  to boost up my mood.
listening to the big wind charm’s sound.
Cob fish over rice spinach garlic stir fry.
Salad with soup
Celery cucumber drink.


----------



## Winiebean

this lil girl makes me happy today


----------



## tlamdang08

Winiebean said:


> this lil girl makes me happy today
> View attachment 5088749


She ís making me happy too.so beautiful!!!


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> These beautiful roses outside the office.
> View attachment 5087781
> View attachment 5087782




So vibrant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new mortar  and  pestle.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> My new mortar  and  pestle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088916




What are you grinding?!


----------



## arnott

Beautiful Dahlias!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> My new mortar  and  pestle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088916


i have the same one


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What are you grinding?!


chili for fish sauce


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> What are you grinding?!


I tried for the first time grinding pumpkin and sesame seeds to add to my salad to add some nutty flavor without adding too many calories.
It worked beautifully!


----------



## tlamdang08

Lucky thumb up coffee
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fall leave


Too much coffee I need to add green drink


----------



## limom




----------



## Shopgirl1996

limom said:


>




I totally agree!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Peonies...
Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> @Kevinaxx, is it a bracelet that lights up?


Oh I love those too! But no, it’s a weights bracelet for your wrists or ankles and it’s just in a colorful arrangement


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Oh I love those too! But no, it’s a weights bracelet for your wrists or ankles and it’s just in a colorful arrangement


So cool, thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Peonies...
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> View attachment 5089248


I love pink peonies! They're my favorite flowers.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I don’t usually converse with strangers much (introvert) but today I popped into a bakery by random with a friend and when I ended up getting the Parisian flan, fancy brioche and remarked this to the guy helping me (that I didn’t even mean to go in and buy) he threw in a free brioche like bun with chocolate!!

reminds me of the days I’d go watch a movie and clearly am over 18 and I get sold the kids fee. (But for this I didn’t really say anything, the guy just did it because)

its not even about what I get so much as the gesture of kindness I really appreciate (and try to pay forward as much as possible).



The fancy brioche.


----------



## Volvomom

My family is now, hanging in and I'm about to make chocolate chip cookies!!!!!    I love it


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t usually converse with strangers much (introvert) but today I popped into a bakery by random with a friend and when I ended up getting the Parisian flan, fancy brioche and remarked this to the guy helping me (that I didn’t even mean to go in and buy) he threw in a free brioche like bun with chocolate!!
> 
> reminds me of the days I’d go watch a movie and clearly am over 18 and I get sold the kids fee. (But for this I didn’t really say anything, the guy just did it because)
> 
> its not even about what I get so much as the gesture of kindness I really appreciate (and try to pay forward as much as possible).
> 
> View attachment 5090493
> 
> The fancy brioche.



That looks amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t usually converse with strangers much (introvert) but today I popped into a bakery by random with a friend and when I ended up getting the Parisian flan, fancy brioche and remarked this to the guy helping me (that I didn’t even mean to go in and buy) he threw in a free brioche like bun with chocolate!!
> 
> reminds me of the days I’d go watch a movie and clearly am over 18 and I get sold the kids fee. (But for this I didn’t really say anything, the guy just did it because)
> 
> its not even about what I get so much as the gesture of kindness I really appreciate (and try to pay forward as much as possible).
> 
> View attachment 5090493
> 
> The fancy brioche.


The brioche looks sweet!!!!
Your story even sweeter!!!


----------



## Souzie

My friend just dropped off some mochi ice cream. So so good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was able to successfully turn a wristlet to a top handle crossbody bag.  It also matches my favorite tumbler.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy  Sunday


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to successfully turn a wristlet to a top handle crossbody bag.  It also matches my favorite tumbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090890



absolutely stunning  all of it


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My miniature Cymbidium ensifolium orchid has flowers!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> absolutely stunning  all of it


Thank you sweet hers4eva!!


----------



## limom

Tree in flower (I believe it is a wild acacia) It smells divinely.


----------



## Winiebean

cherry and vanilla soft serve


----------



## Volvomom

Enjoy that lovely ice cream!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Hallelujah...THE BEACH IS OPEN!


----------



## Volvomom

Great picture!!!!!!!


----------



## shopper1993

Morning coffee, shopping, driving listening to my favourite songs,


----------



## limom

A kind person left a box full of reading materials at a local beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> cherry and vanilla soft serve
> View attachment 5091063


Where's the ice cream? All I see are tons of sprinkles!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@limom
I took a picture of this bush cuz it smelled divine.  But I don't know what it is. The flowers look similar to your picture.


----------



## Clearblueskies

3 birds all having a splashy wash in my birdbath


----------



## limom

@Sunshine mama 
It looks like some type of a  mock orange bush.
Did it smell like neroli?


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> @Sunshine mama
> It looks like some type of a  mock orange bush.
> Did it smell like neroli?


I don't know what that smells like.


----------



## luckylove

DH brought home a gardenia for me. The fragrance is an instant mood booster!


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know what that smells like.


It smells like the beach in the morning on the shore anywhere...









						Neroli - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Volvomom

My pandemic Sunday mornings.  hubby goes to work, my son sleeping; momma has her coffee, the remote and couch all to herself.   It's lovely.


----------



## tlamdang08

My Peonies are blooming


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohooo, I got one more driver in my household


----------



## arnott

Winiebean said:


> cherry and vanilla soft serve
> View attachment 5091063




Nice  Sprinkles!


----------



## arnott

skyqueen said:


> Hallelujah...THE BEACH IS OPEN!
> 
> View attachment 5091215




Nice sand!  Where is this?


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohooo, I got one more driver in my household


Congrats! That’s so exciting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> My Peonies are blooming
> View attachment 5091859


Oh my goodness!!! Sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some of the flowers in my garden after never ending rainy days.


----------



## skyqueen

arnott said:


> Nice sand!  Where is this?


Craigville Beach Club, Cape Cod. A private little beach club...nothing fancy but I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Some of the flowers in my garden after never ending rainy days.
> View attachment 5092126
> View attachment 5092127
> View attachment 5092128



So beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

Empty and foggy beach has a beautiful mood to help to relax my anxiety from my daughter first day driving to school by herself.


----------



## limom

tlamdang08 said:


> Empty and foggy beach has a beautiful mood to help to relax my anxiety from my daughter first day driving to school by herself.
> View attachment 5092626
> View attachment 5092627


Beautiful spot.
Those steps.


----------



## tlamdang08

limom said:


> Beautiful spot.
> Those steps.


Before you get to the stair you need a lift. I have cut the rock in half already


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!! I know you especially like the purple flowers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A profusion of wild flowers everywhere during my walk/run today!


----------



## limom




----------



## arnott

Belated Birthday Gift all the way from Hawaii!


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> Craigville Beach Club, Cape Cod. A private little beach club...nothing fancy but I love it!


That's a great place. Have you done the beach yoga classes there? 
 Long Beach down the road is one of my favorite spots.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Some of the flowers in my garden after never ending rainy days.
> View attachment 5092126
> View attachment 5092127
> View attachment 5092128


I love Hydrangea! Here is a photo from a few years ago. They were along a path by the ocean. I could stare at them forever.


----------



## skyqueen

Kimbashop said:


> That's a great place. Have you done the beach yoga classes there?
> Long Beach down the road is one of my favorite spots.


Yoga class is too early for me! 
Long Beach is cool...I have a friend that lives at the condos at the end of the road. Just having a locker and parking spot is worth it in the summer. I’ve been a member for 32 years!
Do you get to the Cape often?


----------



## 880

Walking by Lincoln Center in NYC, DH and I saw a fun art astroturf installation and heard live instrumental music at 11 am on a weekday






Then we had an early lunch at bar Boulud (Nicoise salad and brussel sprouts) and heard a great street performer on the guitar) 
K
	

		
			
		

		
	




It’s warm today, but breezy in the shade

Have a great day all!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Walking by Lincoln Center in NYC, DH and I saw a fun art astroturf installation and heard live instrumental music at 11 am on a weekday
> View attachment 5093517
> View attachment 5093518
> View attachment 5093519
> 
> 
> Then we had an early lunch at bar Boulud (Nicoise salad and brussel sprouts) and heard a great street performer on the guitar)
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093522
> View attachment 5093523
> 
> It’s warm today, but breezy in the shade
> 
> Have a great day all!


How lovely! I can't wait to visit NYC again -- your pictures motivate me to plan.....


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Walking by Lincoln Center in NYC, DH and I saw a fun art astroturf installation and heard live instrumental music at 11 am on a weekday
> View attachment 5093517
> View attachment 5093702
> View attachment 5093518
> View attachment 5093519
> 
> 
> Then we had an early lunch at bar Boulud (Nicoise salad and brussel sprouts) and heard a great street performer on the guitar)
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093522
> View attachment 5093523
> 
> It’s warm today, but breezy in the shade
> 
> Have a great day all!


Sounds like you and DH had a really lovely time!!!
And your lunch actually looks like a FEAST!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> How lovely! I can't wait to visit NYC again -- your pictures motivate me to plan.....


Me too!
My DD3 and DD1(both fully vaccinated at the time)  went about a month ago and said NYC was packed and they both loved the visit!


----------



## tlamdang08

Craving for chocolate strawberry 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then a Starbucks creamer ( it is brown , I have to read the label many times to make sure I fully understand that I take the right one home


then mood swing I need a hair trim


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!
> My DD3 and DD1(both fully vaccinated at the time)  went about a month ago and said NYC was packed and they both loved the visit!


Nyc there are more people then previously but the streets aren’t as crazy packed as before… I think most are still upstate or down in Florida.

today I got my theroworks m4 and they threw in jelly beans. I think little touches like this goes a long way and it sure was nice.

still expensive imho but I rather buy once only and I got it on sale so fingers crossed.


----------



## limom

Kevinaxx said:


> Nyc there are more people then previously but the streets aren’t as crazy packed as before… I think most are still upstate or down in Florida.
> 
> today I got my theroworks m4 and they threw in jelly beans. I think little touches like this goes a long way and it sure was nice.
> 
> still expensive imho but I rather buy once only and I got it on sale so fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 5093779


Even on the week days?
This little bag of jellybeans is just the right size. Yum.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Nyc there are more people then previously but the streets aren’t as crazy packed as before… I think most are still upstate or down in Florida.
> 
> today I got my theroworks m4 and they threw in jelly beans. I think little touches like this goes a long way and it sure was nice.
> 
> still expensive imho but I rather buy once only and I got it on sale so fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 5093779


I love their sales and also their oven safe silicon spatulas. I might have read that you got a ceramic pan a while back? Their silicone might work. At first I thought the balance was off bc the handle of the spatula is weighty but I actually prefer it now.


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> Even on the week days?
> This little bag of jellybeans is just the right size. Yum.


Yes, at least in my experience…


880 said:


> I love their sales and also their oven safe silicon spatulas. I might have read that you got a ceramic pan a while back? Their silicone might work. At first I thought the balance was off bc the handle of the spatula is weighty but I actually prefer it now.


I did! And it came with its own wooden spatula but I will keep that in mind for the future  (I am a bit clumsy and Could easily lose things that aren’t glued to my neck like my head as mom says).


----------



## Souzie

Having a celebratory sundae after getting vaccinated..


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Having a celebratory sundae after getting vaccinated..
> 
> View attachment 5093986
> 
> View attachment 5093987


Congrats!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!


Thank you...glad to do my part!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Having a celebratory sundae after getting vaccinated..
> 
> View attachment 5093986
> 
> View attachment 5093987




Hey, I didn't get  a sticker!   Which vaccine did you get?  First dose?


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Craving for chocolate strawberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093776
> 
> Then a Starbucks creamer ( it is brown , I have to read the label many times to make sure I fully understand that I take the right one home
> View attachment 5093777
> 
> then mood swing I need a hair trim
> View attachment 5093778




Nice top hat!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> View attachment 5093021
> View attachment 5093020




What kind of flowers are those?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Hey, I didn't get  a sticker!   Which vaccine did you get?  First dose?


Maybe it's only Ontario giving them out? I got Pfizer, first dose, second one scheduled for September. Such a long wait. I just want to get it over with because I HATE needles. Tattoo needles are okay though!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> What kind of flowers are those?!


Wisteria.

@xsouzie 
Congrats!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Maybe it's only Ontario giving them out? I got Pfizer, first dose, *second one scheduled for September*. Such a long wait. I just want to get it over with because I HATE needles. Tattoo needles are okay though!




Here in BC we can't schedule our second dose yet, they said they'll contact us when it's our turn to book it!


----------



## Souzie

limom said:


> Wisteria.
> 
> @xsouzie
> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Here in BC we can't schedule our second dose yet, they said they'll contact us when it's our turn to book it!


I booked online and it automatically gave me the same date and time for my second dose here. Hope you're able to get yours soon!


----------



## Kimbashop

xsouzie said:


> Having a celebratory sundae after getting vaccinated..
> 
> View attachment 5093986
> 
> View attachment 5093987


Congratulations!


----------



## SouthTampa

Look what I found at Trader Joe’s today.   Made me deliriously happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Craving for chocolate strawberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093776
> 
> Then a Starbucks creamer ( it is brown , I have to read the label many times to make sure I fully understand that I take the right one home
> View attachment 5093777
> 
> then mood swing I need a hair trim
> View attachment 5093778


I love everything in your pictures!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> Look what I found at Trader Joe’s today.   Made me deliriously happy!


I need!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Hey, I didn't get  a sticker!   Which vaccine did you get?  First dose?


I was thinking the SAME thing!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking the SAME thing!!



All I got was a band aid.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> I need!!!!


Me too, and I ended with the whites 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My previous pink ones


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> All I got was a band aid.




I didn't even get a full sized bandaid, I got a tiny round one!


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> Hey, I didn't get  a sticker!   Which vaccine did you get?  First dose?


@xsouzie, @Sunshine mama, I’m in NY. I got Pfizer and got stickers both times. DH got moderna, no stickers.
@arnott, the sticker posted by @xsouzie is much nicer than my sticker.


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> I got Pfizer and got stickers both times. DH got moderna, no stickers.




I got Moderna!


----------



## Souzie

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!



Shopgirl1996 said:


> All I got was a band aid.





arnott said:


> I didn't even get a full sized bandaid, I got a tiny round one!


Aww I'm sorry!


----------



## tlamdang08

Had a walk then a beer and garlic bread


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> Had a walk then a beer and garlic bread
> 
> View attachment 5094836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094838


You should be a food stylist! Your pics are always gorgeous and beautifully composed.


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> You should be a food stylist! Your pics are always gorgeous and beautifully composed.


I think that is a good idea. I will think about it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Nice things happen on dog walks.  
Today we met the friendly park keeper who always has a biscuit in his pocket for good dogs.  
And yesterday we passed a playground full of little kids and teachers all dancing and jumping around to music - school assembly was never that much fun in my day


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Had a walk then a beer and garlic bread
> 
> View attachment 5094836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094838


+1 @chowlover2 . You have the most amazing vibrancy in life. Thank you for letting us share through your beautiful photos! Hugs 
and. . . .now I want garlic bread at 835 am EST !

@Clearblueskies, your walk sounds like such a happy way to start the morning!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> +1 @chowlover2 . You have the most amazing vibrancy in life. Thank you for letting us share through your beautiful photos! Hugs
> and. . . .now I want garlic bread at 835 am EST !
> 
> @Clearblueskies, your walk sounds like such a happy way to start the morning!


  Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Craving for chocolate strawberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093776
> 
> Then a Starbucks creamer ( it is brown , I have to read the label many times to make sure I fully understand that I take the right one home
> View attachment 5093777
> 
> then mood swing I need a hair trim
> View attachment 5093778


I forgot to ask: what do you mean the SB creamer is brown???


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> Me too, and I ended with the whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094644
> 
> My previous pink ones
> View attachment 5094649


so pretty. I love peonies -- they will be blooming in my garden in about 2 weeks and I can't wait.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> so pretty. I love peonies -- they will be blooming in my garden in about 2 weeks and I can't wait.


Wow you are so lucky!!!


----------



## Souzie

Okay, I just saw this and it totally made my day...


----------



## hers4eva

Gorgeous  




Sunshine mama said:


> Some of the flowers in my garden after never ending rainy days.
> View attachment 5092126
> View attachment 5092127
> View attachment 5092128


----------



## limom

At last


----------



## Chagall

Sunshine mama said:


> A profusion of wild flowers everywhere during my walk/run today!
> View attachment 5092987
> View attachment 5092988
> View attachment 5092989
> View attachment 5092990
> View attachment 5092991
> View attachment 5092992
> View attachment 5092993
> View attachment 5092994
> View attachment 5092995
> View attachment 5092996
> View attachment 5092997
> View attachment 5093006


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chagall said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Virgin pina colada mock tail 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Had lunch with my choir’s ladies


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Virgin pina colada mock tail
> View attachment 5095727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had lunch with my choir’s ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095726


Ummmm....forget the yummy looking whatever! I'm loving your bag!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmm....forget the yummy looking whatever! I'm loving your bag!!!


 lately, I have tacos craving( fish, shrimp, beef...) and ahi poke salad.


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohoo 



my last coffee of the day


----------



## Souzie

It's 1 degree in Ontario and on May 29th no less AND it actually snowed in the morning.  Currently sitting in my swing chair in some cozy socks, drinking a Starbucks hot cocoa and watching the Friends reunion...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> It's 1 degree in Ontario and on May 29th no less and actually snowed in the morning.  Currently sitting in my swing chair in some cozy socks, drinking a Starbucks hot cocoa and watching the Friends reunion...
> 
> View attachment 5095954




Nice  Mug!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Nice  Mug!


Haha thanks! I heard on the news BC will be contacting people soon for their second vaccine dose. Same as in Ontario. Ford says everyone will be vaccinated by summer. They're starting with the aged 80 group next week.


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Virgin pina colada mock tail
> View attachment 5095727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had lunch with my choir’s ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095726


You had me until "virgin"


----------



## cheremushki

I finally got my vaccine!  Even better?  No side effect!!!  I'm in lower age bracket so it was nice to wait and see anyone has grown a tail or two before getting mine.

Moderna, 1st dose!


----------



## limom

cheremushki said:


> I finally got my vaccine!  Even better?  No side effect!!!  I'm in lower age bracket so it was nice to wait and see anyone has grown a tail or two before getting mine.
> 
> Moderna, 1st dose!


Too bad. 
I grew boobs and a bubble butt.


----------



## cheremushki

limom said:


> Too bad.
> I grew boobs and a bubble butt.


"I would like what she's having, thank you."


----------



## tlamdang08

One Lazy-day turned into one Busy-day


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’m trying to make homemade gluten free bread for the second time in my life.  The first time the dough did not rise.  Epic dough fail   .  The second time we are in business.  The risen dough is now in the oven and baking some bread


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Too bad.
> I grew boobs and a bubble butt.


Luckyyyyy!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I made gluten free bread!


----------



## limom

what was the trick to make it rise?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> what was the trick to make it rise?


I followed a different recipe   . I think the original did not call for enough sugar- or maybe I measured wrong.  I am not a baker- but it is raining in NJ and figured I would try.


----------



## limom

AntiqueShopper said:


> I followed a different recipe   . I think the original did not call for enough sugar- or maybe I measured wrong.  I am not a baker- but it is raining in NJ and figured I would try.


I hear you. I am planning homemade pizza
It is supposed to get better tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> I hear you. I am planning homemade pizza
> It is supposed to get better tomorrow


The pizza or the weather???


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo
> View attachment 5095828
> 
> 
> my last coffee of the day


Wrong finger!


----------



## tlamdang08

The bottom of my coffee, an apple or a heart shape still ... 
I love Nespresso machine


----------



## JenJBS

AntiqueShopper said:


> I made gluten free bread!
> 
> View attachment 5096967


   Looks yummy!


----------



## slytheringirl

My little collection of scented hand sanitizers from Bath and Body Works, and my scented candles from different places.

Also, my daily coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

More flowers from my garden!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JenJBS said:


> Looks yummy!


Thank you!    My kids basically attacked it


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> More flowers from my garden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097121



so beautiful


----------



## Gabs007

Our little house guest cuddling up with our dog... Those 2 are in love with each other and she plans to marry him once she broke the spell and he's back to being a prince (I haven't had the heart to tell her he's been neutered)


----------



## Gabs007

AntiqueShopper said:


> I made gluten free bread!
> 
> View attachment 5096967



I tried that, mine turn out like bricks, I could build a house with it, what's your secret?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Gabs007 said:


> I tried that, mine turn out like bricks, I could build a house with it, what's your secret?


I followed this recipe- https://www.mamaknowsglutenfree.com/easy-gluten-free-bread/


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Terracotta pomegranate


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Sunshine mama said:


> @limom
> I took a picture of this bush cuz it smelled divine.  But I don't know what it is. The flowers look similar to your picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091492


Mexican Orange?


----------



## chanelandeyeliner

Fanta raspberry zero sugar! I'm a bit of a diet soda addict... Today has been rubbish so at least there's this to cheer me up!


----------



## Gabs007

AntiqueShopper said:


> I followed this recipe- https://www.mamaknowsglutenfree.com/easy-gluten-free-bread/



I have to try that, the whole GF bread making so far was really more producing bricks, very dense


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Gabs007 said:


> I have to try that, the whole GF bread making so far was really more producing bricks, very dense


It’s true- this one is much better.  The dough is more like a really thick cake batter vs a ball- FYI.  The recipe has you rest the dough for 30 minutes to let it rise.  It will rise more in the oven too.


----------



## luckylove

Hanging out with my boys!


----------



## arnott

I had already used my $10.00 Birthday Reward in Store at The Body Shop, but The Body Shop online kept on emailing me that I still had a $10.00 Birthday Reward.  I thought it must have been a mistake and when I logged in it would say that my reward has already been used.  Today they emailed me that my Birthday Reward expires tomorrow.  So I went online and checked and I had yet another $10.00 Birthday Reward!  So I just used that and bought enough to get free shipping as well!  Also saved an extra $7.80 because they are having a 20% off skincare sale right now!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Ube cheesecake and



My first time cooking


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5097367
> 
> Ube cheesecake and
> 
> View attachment 5097368
> 
> My first time cooking


Wow! Looks great!!!


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5097367
> 
> Ube cheesecake and
> 
> View attachment 5097368
> 
> My first time cooking


Yum! Amazing first time! And, I love ube


----------



## tlamdang08

Hang out with my friends and God's daughter for a day, we have Costco Pizza, then Starbucks, and head out to the outlet for shopping  fun. Go home with a few dresses.


----------



## limom

Cornflower Blue said:


> Mexican Orange?


Is it what is is called?

It is honeysuckle season too, heaven.


----------



## limom

Me cooking( in my dreams)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Watching the kittens play on this live kittycam.


----------



## tlamdang08

My orchids are re gaining live. After a few months I forgot them in my garage


----------



## Sunshine mama

Enjoying the sound of a full, fast moving creek after a heavy rainfall.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the sound of a full, fast moving creek after a heavy rainfall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097831


I am starting to love your shoes


----------



## limom

Yes, the sun came out


----------



## pursekitten

Spontaneous dates with the hubby! Today was a Free Little Library and garden appreciation stroll with a banh mi lunch.


----------



## pursekitten

tlamdang08 said:


> My orchids are re gaining live. After a few months I forgot them in my garage
> View attachment 5097820



The orchid struggle is real! Your green bébés will be lovely.


----------



## A bottle of Red

pursekitten said:


> Spontaneous dates with the hubby! Today was a Free Little Library and garden appreciation stroll with a banh mi lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5097931
> View attachment 5097932
> View attachment 5097933
> View attachment 5097934
> View attachment 5097935



Looks like out of a fairy tale!  So pretty


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5097367
> 
> Ube cheesecake and
> 
> View attachment 5097368
> 
> My first time cooking


Uncle Tetsu has ube? Where are you located?? The only other flavour we've had here was matcha!


----------



## pursekitten

A bottle of Red said:


> Looks like out of a fairy tale!  So pretty



Thank you! Salt Lake City is in its prime this time of year—sunny days with cool breezes and plenty of flowers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> I am starting to love your shoes


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

pursekitten said:


> Thank you! Salt Lake City is in its prime this time of year—sunny days with cool breezes and plenty of flowers.



That's up in The Avenues/Capital Hill area right? So pretty! We did get perfect weather today! I'm in Bountiful.


----------



## Kevinaxx

pursekitten said:


> Spontaneous dates with the hubby! Today was a Free Little Library and garden appreciation stroll with a banh mi lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5097931
> View attachment 5097932
> View attachment 5097933
> View attachment 5097934
> View attachment 5097935


The colors 


xsouzie said:


> Uncle Tetsu has ube? Where are you located?? The only other flavour we've had here was matcha!


they do! Cali is huge on ube (among the Asian community esp).


----------



## tlamdang08

After a few hours of shopping and making decisions between sizes for my sons, I have these for dinner  
They are so good, and I have leftovers for morning healthy meal


----------



## Sunshine mama

pursekitten said:


> Thank you! Salt Lake City is in its prime this time of year—sunny days with cool breezes and plenty of flowers.





JenJBS said:


> That's up in The Avenues/Capital Hill area right? So pretty! We did get perfect weather today! I'm in Bountiful.


I went to Salt Lake City, Park City, and Provo, back in June of 2012, and oh my goodness, the weather was perfect! The views were amazing between those cities and I really felt like I could reach the sky at that elevation!
It was kinda hard to breathe though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours of shopping and making decisions between sizes for my sons, I have these for dinner
> They are so good, and I have leftovers for morning healthy meal
> 
> View attachment 5097972


Gonna have salad for dinner! Gonna get some avocados too!
What is the middle dish?


----------



## limom

I am moving with @tlamdang08. The end  
@pursekitten 
magnificent gardens.
Are those boxes everywhere too?
Many people are doing the same here on the east coast. Fantastic
The flowers of the day.

Clematis
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
(not sure)

Absolutely spectacular fragrant climbing roses.


----------



## limom

Happy Pride Month.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Summer in full swing.  Happy June!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna have salad for dinner! Gonna get some avocados too!
> What is the middle dish?


That was teriyaki bowl with brown rice


----------



## Chagall

My guilty pleasure during the lockdowns has been Amazon and online shopping. Little presents arriving almost daily. My nose isn’t pressed up against the window like it was when I was awaiting handbag arrivals, but I have become very knowledgeable on the exact schedules of all the delivery trucks.


----------



## pursekitten

Kevinaxx said:


> The colors
> 
> they do! Cali is huge on ube (among the Asian community esp).



Oh yaass! Ube is so delicious. There are a few places here that have different ube goodies—one has ube muffins and donuts. Gimme a good halo halo or che place too and I'm in heaven!



limom said:


> I am moving with @tlamdang08. The end
> @pursekitten
> magnificent gardens.
> Are those boxes everywhere too?
> Many people are doing the same here on the east coast. Fantastic
> The flowers of the day.
> 
> Clematis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure)
> 
> Absolutely spectacular fragrant climbing roses.
> View attachment 5098224



The Free Little Library site maps several library boxes but not all little libraries are registered online. The unregistered ones are like little surprises around every corner. ٩(◕‿◕｡)۶ 



Chagall said:


> My guilty pleasure during the lockdowns has been Amazon and online shopping. Little presents arriving almost daily. My nose isn’t pressed up against the window like it was when I was awaiting handbag arrivals, but I have become very knowledgeable on the exact schedules of all the delivery trucks.



Whew I hear that! That was the first half of my last year—tiny little parcels arriving every other day. I garden, paint, and collect pins in binders so it was pretty easy to fall down that rabbit hole with etsy, IG, and FB. I got it all out of my system just in time for Spring cleaning/donating and went low-buy this year. I've had a few luxuries (2 bags, eep!) in 2021 so far, but have found some fun in keeping purchases to necessities/replacements. (i.e., replenishing K-beauty skincare, expanding the home office, ladybugs for the flower boxes, etc.) 



Sunshine mama said:


> I went to Salt Lake City, Park City, and Provo, back in June of 2012, and oh my goodness, the weather was perfect! The views were amazing between those cities and I really felt like I could reach the sky at that elevation!
> It was kinda hard to breathe though.



Oh yea! When I first visited years ago I had altitude sickness for a few days, mostly a straight-up headache. Now the difference between SLC and Park City is negligible, but I still feel a little winded for a few minutes while hiking trails at Park City's ~7,000-foot elevation. Salt Lake City is at about 4,226 feet.


----------



## pursekitten

limom said:


> Happy Pride Month.




Heck yess! Todrick Hall is visiting SLC to kick off Pride Week and Month. The Pride Parade here is EPIC. During a normal year, the parade is accompanied by mostly all downtown business having sister events. They've suspended the vendors and concerts part of Pride Week but are still going forward with the giant parade, Pride story garden, art installations, etc. Can't wait!


----------



## limom

SLC has a huge Pride parade?
I am telling y‘all. The purseforum is EDUCATIONAL


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Absolutely spectacular fragrant climbing roses.
> View attachment 5098224


Wow the roses are beautiful!


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow the roses are beautiful!


The fragrance is incredible.

New cool bike share program:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Americans 21+ eligible for free beer once 70% of US adults are partially vaccinated
					

To date, 62.8% of the adult U.S. population have received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, and 133.6 million are fully vaccinated.




					abc7ny.com
				




I have a gluten allergy and can’t partake but think this is awesome


----------



## Clearblueskies

Masons Yorkshire Gin, my goodness!


----------



## pursekitten

Clearblueskies said:


> Masons Yorkshire Gin, my goodness!



Hellllooooooo! I love a good gin and now have to try this one.  My fav go-to gin is Monkey 47 Schwarzwald and my fav gin drinks: Negroni, Bees Knees, and Aviation.  I also started experimenting with cachaça and now love a Bossa Manhattan. Happy hour is illegal in Utah, and esp in a post-C19 world, my hubby and I have become mixology enthusiasts at home.


----------



## Clearblueskies

pursekitten said:


> Hellllooooooo! I love a good gin and now have to try this one.  My fav go-to gin is Monkey 47 Schwarzwald and my fav gin drinks: Negroni, Bees Knees, and Aviation.  I also started experimenting with cachaça and now love a Bossa Manhattan. Happy hour is illegal in Utah, and esp in a post-C19 world, my hubby and I have become mixology enthusiasts at home.


Gin is extremely popular in the uk right now - and there are loads of new and small gin makers.  I’m not at all knowledgeable and faced with a wall of gin I picked this one, mainly because I’m in Yorkshire today.  It’s delicious, very herby and quite strong    Thankfully I don’t need to be anywhere till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## am2022

Lou


----------



## Kimbashop

pursekitten said:


> Hellllooooooo! I love a good gin and now have to try this one.  My fav go-to gin is Monkey 47 Schwarzwald and my fav gin drinks: Negroni, Bees Knees, and Aviation.  I also started experimenting with cachaça and now love a Bossa Manhattan. Happy hour is illegal in Utah, and esp in a post-C19 world, my hubby and I have become mixology enthusiasts at home.


We have similar tastes in mixed drinks! Could you share (or perhaps DM) your recipe for the Bossa Manhattan? Manhattan and bourbon-based drinks are also among my faves (an Old-fashioned is my go-to).


----------



## Kimbashop

amacasa said:


> Lou
> 
> View attachment 5099290


  Sweet face


----------



## Kimbashop

All four of us are now vaccinated!  My 13-year old and 15 year-old just got their second jab yesterday, so off on vacation, we go! Tulum, Mexico with friends, and Seattle WA for a family reunion!


----------



## pursekitten

Kimbashop said:


> We have similar tastes in mixed drinks! Could you share (or perhaps DM) your recipe for the Bossa Manhattan? Manhattan and bourbon-based drinks are also among my faves (an Old-fashioned is my go-to).



Of course! Will share that recipe with you today. And congratulations on your vaccinations and vacays! I can't wait to finally see family spread across different states again too.


----------



## Kimbashop

pursekitten said:


> Of course! Will share that recipe with you today. And congratulations on your vaccinations and vacays! I can't wait to finally see family spread across different states again too.


Thank you


----------



## 880

pursekitten said:


> Hellllooooooo! I love a good gin and now have to try this one.  My fav go-to gin is Monkey 47 Schwarzwald and my fav gin drinks: Negroni, Bees Knees, and Aviation.  I also started experimenting with cachaça and now love a Bossa Manhattan. Happy hour is illegal in Utah, and esp in a post-C19 world, my hubby and I have become mixology enthusiasts at home.


DH loves monkey 47! I mix a negroni, light on the sweet, heavier in the gin. . . I think it’s called a neo negroni.  We’re also fansof corpse reviver II with the addition of fresh ginger juice, but I don’t use moneky. 47 for that one. Would love the recipe for the bossa too!
@Clearblueskies, congrats on the benign dog’s lump. That must be such a relief!


----------



## Clearblueskies

The dogs lump is benign, margins clear  Happy days


----------



## arnott

Today is the 19 year anniversary of Brian May playing God Save The Queen on top of Buckingham Palace!


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Today is the 19 year anniversary of Brian May playing God Save The Queen on top of Buckingham Palace!



Amazing guitarist and also an Astrophysicist.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking iced coffee.


----------



## tlamdang08

Have to bring them home


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> Amazing guitarist and also an Astrophysicist.




Brian just posted the full version!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> coffee.



Refreshing and cute


----------



## am2022

And my chocolate Labrador - captain !


----------



## tlamdang08

Estimates shipping time 2-4 WEEKS     
Happy waiting


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking iced coffee.
> View attachment 5101019


Love the Mickey cup!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love the Mickey cup!


Thank you! This cup makes me happy!


----------



## Winiebean

little project last weekend: basil, mint, and cilantro


----------



## skyqueen

I forgot to post this. Before Memorial Day I made a mad dash, trying to find identical flowering plants for my outside urns. I'd find one I loved but not a twin. Went back to my favorite store several times and FINALLY found a pair I love.
I also ordered a new front door panel...it will look like this. Takes a month (hopefully) to make. I live in a historic district so I had to stick to traditional.


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> I forgot to post this. Before Memorial Day I made a mad dash, trying to find identical flowering plants for my outside urns. I'd find one I loved but not a twin. Went back to my favorite store several times and FINALLY found a pair I love.
> I also ordered a new front door panel...it will look like this. Takes a month (hopefully) to make. I live in a historic district so I had to stick to traditional.
> 
> View attachment 5101866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101874


Those flowers are beautiful,  and will your door be that color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing my new shoes to run while enjoying nature.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Those flowers are beautiful,  and will your door be that color?


No...I'm thinking of a medium blue, purple undertone, a bit brighter color. I knew what door panel I wanted right away...the door color, not so much. A LOT of terrific blue/purple paint colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> No...I'm thinking of a medium blue, purple undertone, a bit brighter color. I knew what door panel I wanted right away...the door color, not so much. A LOT of terrific blue/purple paint colors!


Oh I know what you mean about color choices.  It's so hard to choose.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hammonton, NJ blueberries. My summer has officially begun! And some blackberries? from a tree from a parking lot in town.


----------



## arnott

Chagall said:


> Amazing guitarist and also an Astrophysicist.




Also a 3-D Photographer, Animal Rights Activist, and Bra Designer!     









						Official BMG Sports Top
					

Official BMG Sports Top




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## Chagall

arnott said:


> Also a 3-D Photographer, Animal Rights Activist, and Bra Designer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official BMG Sports Top
> 
> 
> Official BMG Sports Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queenonlinestore.com


He has it all. Looks, brains, talent and champions for animals. My kind of guy.


----------



## tlamdang08

I completed my room makeover


----------



## anthrosphere

Just bought my first (in decades) pair of rollerskates. I thought I take up the hobby again so I can skate with my pup and do short trips outside the neighborhood. And maybe I can take it on vacations, too.

I haven't skated since my mid-teens so I am gonna have to start from the beginning again, but I am excited to do it!

... I just hope they fit, though. Haha.


----------



## frenchcitygirl

Putting together some flower window boxes! This is something I've always wanted to do... Living in London, I've always admired historic townhouses with the most amazing ivy dropping down from the windows. The ivy will take a few years to grow but so pleased I finally got around to this


----------



## Kevinaxx

I start my new job tmr and I can finally invest more freely again!

spending the weekend with my two nephews (almost five and one).

And



Neon lights


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This pizza crust recipe!  I made it and my kids ate it up so quickly- plus I still have some pizza leftover for tomorrow!  It was probably the best gluten free pizza I had in the past 7 years (when I started being gluten free).  It is from the same website that I got the bread from. 









						Gluten-Free Pizza Crust {Dairy-Free & Vegan}
					

An easy recipe for homemade gluten-free pizza crust. Make your own gluten-free pizza with this thick pizza crust that is also dairy-free and vegan.




					www.mamaknowsglutenfree.com


----------



## luckylove

movie night at home with the boys!


----------



## 880

Drag brunch performance at Blue bird London restaurant in NYC ( it’s a large, well ventilated, limited capacity space in the time Warner center. There is live music on weekend brunch and on chamber music on Friday night. And another drag brunch on june 20th.  It seems like a relatively safe way for our social bubble to start going out again. ( we’re vaccinated and we mask and social distance when away from our table)


----------



## tlamdang08

Micro-blading eyebrows  today (The first time, so I am Developing anxiety )


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Micro-blading eyebrows  today (The first time, so I am Developing anxiety )


You'll be fine. I've had permanent eyebrows for the past 20 years and I love it. Saves so much time and you always look put together. Post a pic when you're done!!


----------



## arnott

Last time Wear Your Music just shared my post on their Instagram Stories which disappear after 24 hours, now they put me in a permanent post!


----------



## 880

@tlamdang08, @xsouzie, would love to hear all your opinions on micro blading! I considered it, but my dermatologist and salon person said it wouldn’t really help the enormous gap between my brows.

here’s a cute article that made me smile today! A person who started a business due to covid 

'My foggy glasses solution helped me through Covid' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57256776


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Drag brunch performance at Blue bird London restaurant in NYC ( it’s a large, well ventilated, limited capacity space in the time Warner center. There is live music on weekend brunch and on chamber music on Friday night. And another drag brunch on june 20th.  It seems like a relatively safe way for our social bubble to start going out again. ( we’re vaccinated and we mask and social distance when away from our table)
> View attachment 5103135
> View attachment 5103136



I went to happy hours after work with a coworker last Friday.  I didn't know what to do with myself at a restaurant since this was first time in a year that I'm dining in.


----------



## cheremushki

THIS.  Is called millionaire bar.  A base layer of shortbread like cookie, middle layer of caramel and topped with dark chocolate ganache with sprinkles of sea salt.

The story is I was on my way to making the second layer, the caramel.  But all of sudden my friend texted me with emergency.  Should she keep or return the Victorine wallet she just bought.  While reading the novel sized the text I ruined my caramel sauce.  It took 1 hour to finally fix and finish the layer and hours of chilling(the bar, not me) to finally lift up that beautiful corner square and demolish it.

This.  Was.  My. Highlight.

I really need covid to be over.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5104019
> 
> THIS.  Is called millionaire bar.  A base layer of shortbread like cookie, middle layer of caramel and topped with dark chocolate ganache with sprinkles of sea salt.
> 
> The story is I was on my way to making the second layer, the caramel.  But all of sudden my friend texted me with emergency.  Should she keep or return the Victorine wallet she just bought.  While reading the novel sized the text I ruined my caramel sauce.  It took 1 hour to finally fix and finish the layer and hours of chilling(the bar, not me) to finally lift up that beautiful corner square and demolish it.
> 
> This.  Was.  My. Highlight.
> 
> I really need covid to be over.



Wow! That looks so delicious! It sounds like a decadent Twix candy bar. 

And as a fellow owner, tell your friend to keep the Victorine wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5104019
> 
> THIS.  Is called millionaire bar.  A base layer of shortbread like cookie, middle layer of caramel and topped with dark chocolate ganache with sprinkles of sea salt.
> 
> The story is I was on my way to making the second layer, the caramel.  But all of sudden my friend texted me with emergency.  Should she keep or return the Victorine wallet she just bought.  While reading the novel sized the text I ruined my caramel sauce.  It took 1 hour to finally fix and finish the layer and hours of chilling(the bar, not me) to finally lift up that beautiful corner square and demolish it.
> 
> This.  Was.  My. Highlight.
> 
> I really need covid to be over.


Wow!! Sounds really good!
I love homemade caramel, ganache, and shortbread cookies! So are you taking orders?


----------



## cheremushki

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! That looks so delicious! It sounds like a decadent Twix candy bar.
> 
> And as a fellow owner, tell your friend to keep the Victorine wallet.



You know, it's funny.  That's exactly what they call it.  A gourmet Twix bar!
Oh I already convinced her to keep it.  LOL



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!! Sounds really good!
> I love homemade caramel, ganache, and shortbread cookies! So are you taking orders?



Sorry, border's closed(Canada & US).  Joking joking.  If you were near my area I would absolutely shared.  I've made some good friends through luxury buy & sell and for my locals I've shared some nice homemade treats!  And you guys are so sweet that I would love to!


----------



## rutabaga

My trashy neighbor is moving this Thursday! BYE FELICIA


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> You'll be fine. I've had permanent eyebrows for the past 20 years and I love it. Saves so much time and you always look put together. Post a pic when you're done!!


Okay here is the result


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Okay here is the result
> View attachment 5104149


I love it...looks great!!!


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, @xsouzie, would love to hear all your opinions on micro blading! I considered it, but my dermatologist and salon person said it wouldn’t really help the enormous gap between my brows.
> 
> here’s a cute article that made me smile today! A person who started a business due to covid
> 
> 'My foggy glasses solution helped me through Covid' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57256776


TBH I wasn't a fan of microblading on me. The hair strokes didn't last long and faded in less than a year. It just depends on the individual, some people have had great results. I have powder brows now, which I much prefer!!


----------



## Jktgal

anthrosphere said:


> Just bought my first (in decades) pair of rollerskates. I thought I take up the hobby again so I can skate with my pup and do short trips outside the neighborhood. And maybe I can take it on vacations, too.
> 
> I haven't skated since my mid-teens so I am gonna have to start from the beginning again, but I am excited to do it!
> 
> ... I just hope they fit, though. Haha.


Good luck! Can be done! I skated as a child, stopped, and took it up 15 years later with roller blades. A few bruises but all good. You will love it. It has been 2 couple decades since that 2nd revival, and I also recently bought roller blades. But still too scared for a 3rd revival....


----------



## rutabaga

xsouzie said:


> TBH I wasn't a fan of microblading on me. The hair strokes didn't last long and faded in less than a year. It just depends on the individual, some people have had great results. I have powder brows now, which I much prefer!!



I agree, I had mine done twice and each time they faded within a year. I do spend a lot of time in the sun and use exfoliant which can accelerate fading. My brow girl said eventually your skin won’t take the micro blading ink anymore and she wants me to do ombré brows next but I think I’ll just pencil them in for a bit before I decide.


----------



## Designer Patroit

Unmasked people smiling, enjoying freedom.


----------



## Souzie

rutabaga said:


> I agree, I had mine done twice and each time they faded within a year. I do spend a lot of time in the sun and use exfoliant which can accelerate fading. My brow girl said eventually your skin won’t take the micro blading ink anymore and she wants me to do ombré brows next but I think I’ll just pencil them in for a bit before I decide.


I don't know why mine faded so quick. I don't have oily skin or spend time in the sun. I exfoliate but never my brows. Even when I put on makeup, I always avoid my brow area. My sister got them done as well and her results weren't so great either. When they faded, the ink turned reddish pink.   We're still on lockdown so she's been teaching elementary kids on Microsoft Teams and the students would ask her why her eyebrows were pink.


----------



## tlamdang08

@xsouzie, 
OMG, it will fade within a year??? Thank you for the head up. I will avoid my brows area  from whatsoever


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> @xsouzie,
> OMG, it will fade within a year??? Thank you for the head up. I will avoid my brows area  from whatsoever


Not for everyone. It depends on your lifestyle and body chemistry. I was just sharing my experience. In general, it should last between 1-3 years. My sister's friend had hers done as well and a year later, they still look the same.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Drag brunch performance at Blue bird London restaurant in NYC ( it’s a large, well ventilated, limited capacity space in the time Warner center. There is live music on weekend brunch and on chamber music on Friday night. And another drag brunch on june 20th.  It seems like a relatively safe way for our social bubble to start going out again. ( we’re vaccinated and we mask and social distance when away from our table)
> View attachment 5103135
> View attachment 5103136


I love it! 


tlamdang08 said:


> Okay here is the result
> View attachment 5104149


They look terrific...very natural! I've had it done and mine lasted 3 years.


----------



## skyqueen

xsouzie said:


> TBH I wasn't a fan of microblading on me. The hair strokes didn't last long and faded in less than a year. It just depends on the individual, some people have had great results. I have powder brows now, which I much prefer!!


I may try the powder brows next, although I had good luck with the micro-blading.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Okay here is the result
> View attachment 5104149


Does it hurt?


----------



## Clearblueskies

It’s been over a year but I’m finally getting a haircut tomorrow - I don’t think my hairdresser will recognise me


----------



## zinacef

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking iced coffee.
> View attachment 5101019


Isn’t this the McDonald’s collectible set?  I actually have 2 sets of this. They’re well made!  Hardly use mine though! Love iced coffee!


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Does it hurt?


Not at all


----------



## skyqueen

My pear tree is blooming 




Pete's back with his plume...handsome guy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> My pear tree is blooming
> 
> View attachment 5104856
> 
> 
> Pete's back with his plume...handsome guy!
> 
> View attachment 5104859


Love Pete!


----------



## Sunshine mama

zinacef said:


> Isn’t this the McDonald’s collectible set?  I actually have 2 sets of this. They’re well made!  Hardly use mine though! Love iced coffee!


I think so, but I'm not sure. My mom gave it to me a long time ago.  It has 2000 on the bottom,  so I'm guessing it's from the year 2000.


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love Pete!


Not everybody does 








						Influx of peacocks that ‘sound like babies being tortured’ terrorizing Pasadena
					

“They wake me up at dawn. They sound like babies being tortured through a microphone, a very large microphone.”




					nypost.com


----------



## tlamdang08

Wearing something pink to cheer my crazy mind a bit up   
btw my son got the second COVID-19 vaccine shot today. we can not go international right now, so maybe somewhere locally…


----------



## Souzie

I never knew these existed until today...saturn peaches!


----------



## Souzie

skyqueen said:


> Not everybody does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Influx of peacocks that ‘sound like babies being tortured’ terrorizing Pasadena
> 
> 
> “They wake me up at dawn. They sound like babies being tortured through a microphone, a very large microphone.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


I actually like how peacocks sound.


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Wearing something pink to cheer my crazy mind a bit up
> btw my son got the second COVID-19 vaccine shot today. we can not go international right now, so maybe somewhere locally…
> View attachment 5104934




Is that an Evelyn?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Is that an Evelyn?


yes it is TPM Evelyn rose extreme


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love fresh air!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> @xsouzie,
> OMG, it will fade within a year??? Thank you for the head up. I will avoid my brows area  from whatsoever


With micro blading it fades with a year or so, so there’s upkeep (not as expensive as the initial) and I also read of nanoblading (more natural even and lasts up to 3 years). It’s a small price to pay imho for never having to do my brows again (with the upkeep)

my artist has a cute post card that walks you through the healing stage.


----------



## 880

@cheremushki, @tlamdang08, @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, I love your millionaire shortbread, Twix bars, fun TPMs, but what’s the difference between microblading, powder brow and nano brow? And, how can it not hurt? 
@tlamdang08, your brows look amazing! 
p.s.+1 with @Shopgirl1996, @cheremushki re the LV victorine wallet girlfriend and with @Sunshine mama re wishing @cheremushki could share some of that homemade gourmet twix
@cheremushki, did you use maida heatter, nigella Lawson, ATK/cooks illustrated or joy recipe? Or another? I think burnt caramel twix sounds even nicer. . .


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> @cheremushki, @tlamdang08, @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, I love your millionaire shortbread, Twix bars, fun TPMs, but what’s the difference between microblading, powder brow and nano brow? And, how can it not hurt?
> @tlamdang08, your brows look amazing!
> p.s.+1 with @Shopgirl1996, @cheremushki re the LV victorine wallet girlfriend and with @Sunshine mama re wishing @cheremushki could share some of that homemade gourmet twix
> @cheremushki, did you use maida heatter, nigella Lawson, ATK/cooks illustrated or joy recipe? Or another? I think burnt caramel twix sounds even nicer. . .


I personally only have researched bxn micro and nano. Nano is newer from what I’ve read, not as wide spread (couldn’t find anyone in my area that does it) and it’s more natural/lasts longer.

my artist numbs the area so it doesn’t hurt but also I’ve had a few tattoos (slept through them) and in general am ok with pain. Comes from having had cancer and dealing with chemo which means lots of poking of needles to infuse medicine, take blood (there was once a nurse that stuck a needle in and bc my veins are thin he then moved it around instead of removing and restabbling (wth right??)), and also for the tests… iodine/contrasting for all the imaging.

and I used to give my mom such grieve by running out of the doctor’s whenever they attempt to give me a shot as a kid.

fun fact, the bigger the number the smaller the hole actually is. So when I ask for 16 instead of 18 thinking 16 is a smaller hole…


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @cheremushki, @tlamdang08, @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, I love your millionaire shortbread, Twix bars, fun TPMs, but what’s the difference between microblading, powder brow and nano brow? And, how can it not hurt?
> @tlamdang08, your brows look amazing!
> p.s.+1 with @Shopgirl1996, @cheremushki re the LV victorine wallet girlfriend and with @Sunshine mama re wishing @cheremushki could share some of that homemade gourmet twix
> @cheremushki, did you use maida heatter, nigella Lawson, ATK/cooks illustrated or joy recipe? Or another? I think burnt caramel twix sounds even nicer. . .


Microblading is when a pen-like blade is used to cut hair-like strokes on your skin and then ink is deposited onto the cuts, left for a few minutes then wiped off. With nano brows, the tool used is very similar to a tattoo machine. It's dipped in pigment and hair strokes are "drawn" into your skin. Powder brows, similar tool to a tattoo machine. But instead of hair-like strokes, the pigment is "shaded" on to your skin. The end result looks like you used powder to fill in your brows.
It doesn't hurt because a numbing cream is applied to the area beforehand and it's re-applied throughout the procedure.

Microblading/nano brows:



Powder brows..


----------



## 880

Thank you @xsouzie and @Kevinaxx for your info above! both posts are super helpful and the photos @xsouzie  included make it very clear. Somehow I think I might need all three. . .

@Kevinaxx, I’m glad you got through your cancer treatments and hope you are okay now. I’m not good with pain (I’ve had a variety of laser procedures at a laser dermatology specialist and the numbing cream only goes so far. I think I might wait a few years and try to find a nano specialist.

I think latisse worked on my brows but it dripped and was a hassle. . .


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> Thank you @xsouzie and @Kevinaxx for your info above! both posts are super helpful and the photos @xsouzie  included make it very clear. Somehow I think I might need all three. . .
> 
> @Kevinaxx, I’m glad you got through your cancer treatments and hope you are okay now. I’m not good with pain (I’ve had a variety of laser procedures at a laser dermatology specialist and the numbing cream only goes so far.


You can definitely do a combination!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> Thank you @xsouzie and @Kevinaxx for your info above! both posts are super helpful and the photos @xsouzie  included make it very clear. Somehow I think I might need all three. . .
> 
> @Kevinaxx, I’m glad you got through your cancer treatments and hope you are okay now. I’m not good with pain (I’ve had a variety of laser procedures at a laser dermatology specialist and the numbing cream only goes so far. I think I might wait a few years and try to find a nano specialist.
> 
> I think latisse worked on my brows but it dripped and was a hassle. . .


Thank you! There was this type of cream that they used elma? That was really good. I couldn’t feel anything but pressure. The one the artist uses and I’m sure most other places including dermatology (had a mole lasered off and then skin from my neck graf’d) are not as strong so there is still pain but the amount depends on the person’s sensitivity and I guess I got so much I’m a bit more toughened through experience. I used to be such a wuss. Same with spicy food. I once threw a bag of hot Cheetos out because it was too hot. Now I eat from howling rays like a champ XD.


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> @cheremushki, @tlamdang08, @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, I love your millionaire shortbread, Twix bars, fun TPMs, but what’s the difference between microblading, powder brow and nano brow? And, how can it not hurt?
> @tlamdang08, your brows look amazing!
> p.s.+1 with @Shopgirl1996, @cheremushki re the LV victorine wallet girlfriend and with @Sunshine mama re wishing @cheremushki could share some of that homemade gourmet twix
> @cheremushki, did you use maida heatter, nigella Lawson, ATK/cooks illustrated or joy recipe? Or another? I think burnt caramel twix sounds even nicer. . .



Oh you definitely deserve my treats if I could.
I used this recipe.  Mostly because I loved her twist on the shortbread cookie base.  And for the caramel, it was using can of condensed milk.  Which I've never done.  I always make caramel from scratch.  But it wasn't burnt so much as that I didn't whip while it was bubbling up(I was busy reading and texting).  So as a result it was curdled.  I had to sift it through to get all that curdle out.  But result is worth it!  Otherwise very easy to make too.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> I never knew these existed until today...saturn peaches!
> 
> View attachment 5105061
> 
> View attachment 5105063



The first picture looks like a painting!  Beautiful!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> The first picture looks like a painting!  Beautiful!


They were delicious too. Much sweeter and more flavorful than regular peaches!


----------



## arnott

Coloured my hair for the first time in over 2 years!


----------



## tlamdang08

@880 for the pain part I did handle pain very well, I also have a few tattoos ( here and there at the sensitive spots like my ankle and my wrist, finger… )
Micro blading was just a time consuming process to me. No pain at all!
Purchase this espresso cup at Getty Museum today, and put on my beloved husband’s altar table to remind him that he still owes me a trip to Rome 
I have a fun day with my ladies at church. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



happy dinner


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> You can definitely do a combination!
> 
> View attachment 5106032




Is that you?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Is that you?


I want to ask the same question too


----------



## LVovely

tlamdang08 said:


> Had dinner with my Mom, friend; and enjoyed a real adult conversation time
> cucumber salad
> 
> View attachment 5084059


Addicted to this salad and Din Tai Fung in general


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Is that you?





tlamdang08 said:


> I want to ask the same question too


Haha no, I wish I had those gorgeous green eyes! This would be me with my powder brows. Mine don't look like the regular powder brows because I had a solid color tattoo underneath. That was the only method they had back when I first got my brows done many moons ago.  

When they first healed..



And now..


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Coloured my hair for the first time in over 2 years!



Nice hair!! Hope I can get mine done soon.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> @880 for the pain part I did handle pain very well, I also have a few tattoos ( here and there at the sensitive spots *like my ankle *and my wrist, finger… )
> Micro blading was just a time consuming process to me. No pain at all!
> Purchase this espresso cup at Getty Museum today, and put on my beloved husband’s altar table to remind him that he still owes me a trip to Rome
> I have a fun day with my ladies at church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106306
> 
> happy dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106312


I have a tattoo of 2 koi fish that wrap around my ankle. Not gonna lie, that one hurt like a mofo LOL! And my foot swelled to double it's size. Took forever to heal too!!


----------



## arnott

Astrophysicist Dr. Brian May showing us the Solar Eclipse!


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> I have a tattoo of 2 koi fish that wrap around my ankle. Not gonna lie, that one hurt like a mofo LOL! And my foot swelled to double it's size. Took forever to heal too!!


Yes I remember I got the tattoos in white+pink colors. Omg it came out fresh beautiful but after it heal it looks like a scar to me   Endure the pain, I redone the colors 3 times( each time 4 weeks a part) Then it comes to the point that I need to ignore it and learn my lesson.


----------



## SouthTampa

I am sure everyone is sick of looking at my flowers …..

More peonies!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> Oh you definitely deserve my treats if I could.
> I used this recipe.  Mostly because I loved her twist on the shortbread cookie base.  And for the caramel, it was using can of condensed milk.  Which I've never done.  I always make caramel from scratch.  But it wasn't burnt so much as that I didn't whip while it was bubbling up(I was busy reading and texting).  So as a result it was curdled.  I had to sift it through to get all that curdle out.  But result is worth it!  Otherwise very easy to make too.


It looks amazing thank you! Am making a note of it for the plain shortbread part too! 

and thnak you @tlamdang08, @xsouzie and @Kevinaxx for weighing in on the pain factor! @xsouzie, your eyebrows are fantastic! And two ankle koi! Wow!
All of the eyebrows, the dye jobs (congrats @arnott ) look amazing!
@tlamdang08, I am sure your DH would want you to get to go to Rome soon!
@SouthTampa, love your flowers and your decor!
hugs


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> @880 for the pain part I did handle pain very well, I also have a few tattoos ( here and there at the sensitive spots like my ankle and my wrist, finger… )
> Micro blading was just a time consuming process to me. No pain at all!
> Purchase this espresso cup at Getty Museum today, and put on my beloved husband’s altar table to remind him that he still owes me a trip to Rome
> I have a fun day with my ladies at church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106306
> 
> happy dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106312




What kinda raw meat is that?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What kinda raw meat is that?


From number 1 to 6


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> From number 1 to 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107167




What kind was at the front of your picture?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What kind was at the front of your picture?


It’s a mango beer( very light one)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> From number 1 to 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107167



I‘ve never heard of a restaurant charging an extra $5.99, or whatever, for food not consumed.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I‘ve never heard of a restaurant charging an extra $5.99, or whatever, for food not consumed.


Lol!  I would make sure I came hungry!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I‘ve never heard of a restaurant charging an extra $5.99, or whatever, for food not consumed.



That is very typical of "all you can eat" buffets.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I‘ve never heard of a restaurant charging an extra $5.99, or whatever, for food not consumed.


that extra 5.99 to prevent foods not to be waisted.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> that extra 5.99 to prevent foods not to be waisted.



Now that makes sense!!


----------



## cheremushki

I made mapo tofu for the first time!  
You can see the theme.. as in food makes me happy.


----------



## cheremushki

SouthTampa said:


> I am sure everyone is sick of looking at my flowers …..
> 
> More peonies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106984
> View attachment 5106985



Never!  Keep posting.
Makes you happy and makes us happy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Green Gladiolus are starting to bloom
Enjoying my coffee and a quiet time ( although my days are very quiet  for the last six months…)
	

		
			
		

		
	




A circle of steam milk looks like it is representing my life has completed. A circle of life… things will be fine too.
A morning mourn!
Thank you for reading with love and supports...   
Happy Saturday


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5107878
> 
> I made mapo tofu for the first time!
> You can see the theme.. as in food makes me happy.


I love mapo tofu and this looks very good (there are some serious crap ones out there by restaurants).

my nephew graduated from pre-K  yesterday but he STILL parked his tush onto my lap with a book for me to read to him. Sad to say he pronounces certain words better then me (actually learned a lot more then I did at that age) but I love that he has a love of books and I know we all think of this with our love ones but he’s truly special. Also happy the 529 I started for him when he was born has an overall return of 50%.

I’m very happy to say the least.


----------



## 880

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I‘ve never heard of a restaurant charging an extra $5.99, or whatever, for food not consumed.


I’ve been told by my mom and family that it’s common in Asia at all you can eat sushi places to be charged if you take more than you can finish. Edit: apologies, this was already answered!  

@cheremushki, @Kevinaxx, I love MaPo tofu too and @cheremushki ’s looks delicious! I’ve been dieting and exercising for most of 2020-2021, so I try to avoid too much asian food bc I’m addicted to white rice. (Brown rice is for prisoners).

@Kevinaxx, congrats on your nephews pre K graduation!

Ive been trying to eat more mindfully and DH and I went to our favorite Italian restaurant il Gattopardo in NYC. The special pasta sounded amazing (a gnocchi with fresh ricotta) and the old me would have ordered it plus steak for two, but what made me really happy was that I ordered like I would imagine a thin person orders! I had Dover sole and broccoli rabe! and, it was delicious!

@tlamdang08, your meditation with green gladiolus is a moment of calm in my day! Thank you! Hugs


----------



## BigBagLady

I am loving the many beautiful pots of colourful flowers on my patios.  They give so much life and make me so happy!


----------



## Souzie

I read the Chinese rover, Zhurong landed on Mars recently and took a "selfie." Thought it was cute LOL...I love reading about astronomy.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I love mapo tofu and this looks very good (there are some serious crap ones out there by restaurants).
> 
> my nephew graduated from pre-K  yesterday but he STILL parked his tush onto my lap with a book for me to read to him. Sad to say he pronounces certain words better then me (actually learned a lot more then I did at that age) but I love that he has a love of books and I know we all think of this with our love ones but he’s truly special. Also happy the 529 I started for him when he was born has an overall return of 50%.
> 
> I’m very happy to say the least.



Actually, despite living in largely Chinese dominant city I've never tried before!  I just tried making from online recipe.

Congratulations on your nephew's graduation!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> I’ve been told by my mom and family that it’s common in Asia at all you can eat sushi places to be charged if you take more than you can finish. Edit: apologies, this was already answered!
> 
> @cheremushki, @Kevinaxx, I love MaPo tofu too and @cheremushki ’s looks delicious! I’ve been dieting and exercising for most of 2020-2021, so I try to avoid too much asian food bc I’m addicted to white rice. (Brown rice is for prisoners).
> 
> @Kevinaxx, congrats on your nephews pre K graduation!
> 
> Ive been trying to eat more mindfully and DH and I went to our favorite Italian restaurant il Gattopardo in NYC. The special pasta sounded amazing (a gnocchi with fresh ricotta) and the old me would have ordered it plus steak for two, but what made me really happy was that I ordered like I would imagine a thin person orders! I had Dover sole and broccoli rabe! and, it was delicious!
> 
> @tlamdang08, your meditation with green gladiolus is a moment of calm in my day! Thank you! Hugs



My friend has cut nearly all carbs out and did her 6k walks.  She already lost 1 or 2 dress sizes within a month.  But I've also told her it's not good to completely cut out carbs just processed carbs.

I agree... brown rice is for people who are getting punished.
And I also say that about "normal" sized treats.. but here we are..


----------



## tlamdang08

We are at IKEA for my second son to get some ideas about how to decorate a small living space. While he focuses on how he would spend his money wisely, I have grabbed many cute things for my room and avoid his glared at me with his brows raised. ( I wish he has a girlfriend who can teach him how to go shopping with women.)
 
Consider purchasing this lantern too.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> We are at IKEA for my second son to get some ideas about how to decorate a small living space. While he focuses on how he would spend his money wisely, I have grabbed many cute things for my room and avoid his glared at me with his brows raised. ( I wish he has a girlfriend who can teach him how to go shopping with women.)
> 
> Consider purchasing this lantern too.


Is this the son who's a good cook? If so, I need to introduce him to my sister. He can teach her how to cook and she can teach him how to shop.


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Is this the son who's a good cook? If so, I need to introduce him to my sister. He can teach her how to cook and she can teach him how to shop.


Yes, he is. Lately he handles all the meals for others. (I somehow lost my soul of cooking.)
Your sister and he will be a good pair


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, he is. Lately he handles all the meals for others. (I somehow lost my soul of cooking.)
> Your sister and he will be a good pair


Okay, I'm shipping her out ASAP!! No refunds or exchanges allowed.  
I get it. Sometimes I get tired of cooking too and my husband can't cook to save his life. Thank God for takeout/delivery!


----------



## Winiebean

first time at a dine in restaurant today since February 2020! traditional korean bbq, shopping at a mall, and matcha green tea soft serve! had such a great day out with mom, step dad, and fiancé(we’re all vaccinated)


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Okay, I'm shipping her out ASAP!! No refunds or exchanges allowed.
> I get it. Sometimes I get tired of cooking too and my husband can't cook to save his life. Thank God for takeout/delivery!


If they get married in real life, please post pictures.  We were all here from the start


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> It’s a mango beer( very light one)




I meant the raw meat!


----------



## jjh11

Nice weather


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> I meant the raw meat!


Oh the meat from top to bottom will be the same range on the menu


----------



## arnott

Uni!


----------



## arnott

Locally caught Spot Prawns caught by my Dad's friend who has a Boat and occasionally shares his catch with us!


----------



## limom

@880
I started to follow this insta thinking I can do keto… it looks good and easy.


----------



## 880

limom said:


> @880
> I started to follow this insta thinking I can do keto… it looks good and easy.



It looks yummy! would be curious to hear your progress! Thank you!


----------



## limom

880 said:


> It looks yummy! would be curious to hear your progress! Thank you!


No progress. It is Covid recovery summer.


----------



## CPA

Walking at the beach and the fresh air.  admiring The great artwork of my hand bags.


----------



## skyqueen

I know this looks fake but an actual pic of my Pete taken by my wonderful neighbor. 
He really is a magnificent bird!


----------



## tlamdang08

Late morning boost


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> I know this looks fake but an actual pic of my Pete taken by my wonderful neighbor.
> He really is a magnificent bird!
> 
> View attachment 5108914


Wow!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Late morning boost


@tlamdang08 
It's a good thing I'm drinking coffee right now!!!
Drinking coffee and reading tPF relaxes me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> @tlamdang08
> It's a good thing I'm drinking coffee right now!!!
> Drinking coffee and reading tPF relaxes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109178


It was hard for me to get out of bed today for some reason. I felt super lazy. 
I am glad that I drank two cups of double expresso.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My dendrobium orchid is blooming!


----------



## tlamdang08

Monday coffee   


And Coca-Cola float


----------



## arnott




----------



## Sunshine mama

My pink roses.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My dendrobium orchid is blooming!
> 
> View attachment 5109885
> View attachment 5109886


Beautiful!
Awwww. I wanted to buy it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> Awwww. I wanted to buy it!



LOL!!


----------



## SouthTampa

My doxie in my profile photo has been losing weight since March.   Went from 12 plus pounds to 9 plus pounds.    Took her to a specialist last week and today the vet called with a diagnosis, EPI.    Mainly it is something large breeds, especially german shepherds get.    I told the vet that she is a german shepard in her mind.    But she is going to be fine.    I am so so happy.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I went out to dinner last week with a friend of mine at a delicious restaurant. We decided to go all out with our food and drinks as a splurge. Two gentlemen were then seated at the table next to us and we chatted during dinner. They ordered us dessert which was yummy homemade warm cookies. They left before us and when we asked our waitress for the bill she told us that one of the men had paid it!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Did 30 mins of exercise before heading into work xD


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink roses next to my pink water kettle.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> My pink roses.
> View attachment 5111279
> View attachment 5111291


Your rose give me an idea
I have purchased these columns for the next flowers arrangements


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink roses next to my pink water kettle.
> View attachment 5111723



*Such a dainty, delicate, darling capture, as usual*….


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *Such a dainty, delicate, darling capture, as usual*….


Awww you are always so kind with words,  as usual!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Your rose give me an idea
> I have purchased these columns for the next flowers arrangements
> View attachment 5111909


That's a great deal!! And I can't wait to see your next arrangement.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a great deal!! And I can't wait to see your next arrangement.


I think I am over estimated my skill  
to be honest I don’t know what’s going on with my vision. 



anyway I am glad that I have something to do for the next couple hours, something to do to avoid heatwaves week.


----------



## limom

At the spa….


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> At the spa….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112526


This looks so dreamy.

I didn’t bring much with me to the new office because it’s really old office actually and we’re going through a remodel so this is only temporary.

still, I decided to bring one of my paintings from home to the office as a cheery note.

its not from a famous artist or anything “special” per se but, I got it in a gift shop of a safari park in Africa. And because there wasn’t a direct flight this was carried with me on 3 diff flights totaling 30 hrs and since I don’t trust checking in luggage, I carried this with me so the memory of the place, and the journey, just a reminder.

and it’s just really colorful and always makes me smile.


----------



## arnott

My first attempt at growing Cucumbers, and this baby Cucumber is getting bigger and finally starting to resemble a real Cucumber!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> My first attempt at growing Cucumbers, and this baby Cucumber is getting bigger and finally starting to resemble a real Cucumber!



That is awesome!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> This looks so dreamy.
> 
> I didn’t bring much with me to the new office because it’s really old office actually and we’re going through a remodel so this is only temporary.
> 
> still, I decided to bring one of my paintings from home to the office as a cheery note.
> 
> its not from a famous artist or anything “special” per se but, I got it in a gift shop of a safari park in Africa. And because there wasn’t a direct flight this was carried with me on 3 diff flights totaling 30 hrs and since I don’t trust checking in luggage, I carried this with me so the memory of the place, and the journey, just a reminder.
> 
> and it’s just really colorful and always makes me smile.
> View attachment 5112719


Wow the journey it took to get to your office!!!
And what a beautiful piece of art. I can see why you appreciate its beauty. 
When I zoomed in, it immediately warmed my heart and whisked me to another place!!!
I love it.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> This looks so dreamy.
> 
> I didn’t bring much with me to the new office because it’s really old office actually and we’re going through a remodel so this is only temporary.
> 
> still, I decided to bring one of my paintings from home to the office as a cheery note.
> 
> its not from a famous artist or anything “special” per se but, I got it in a gift shop of a safari park in Africa. And because there wasn’t a direct flight this was carried with me on 3 diff flights totaling 30 hrs and since I don’t trust checking in luggage, I carried this with me so the memory of the place, and the journey, just a reminder.
> 
> and it’s just really colorful and always makes me smile.
> View attachment 5112719




Nice Roosters!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Nice Roosters!


They have the most adorable roosters.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> They have the most adorable roosters.
> View attachment 5113330




I've never seen grey/black Roosters before!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> My first attempt at growing Cucumbers, and this baby Cucumber is getting bigger and finally starting to resemble a real Cucumber!





Err, is it me or did my Cucumber grow bigger within 24 hours?!   Compare with yesterday's picture above!


----------



## Souzie

Baked my dad a black forest cake for Father's Day...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Baked my dad a black forest cake for Father's Day...
> 
> View attachment 5115867




Nice  Cherries!


----------



## tlamdang08

Go back to my 500px account, and one of the old photos flashback good memories...


The model was someone that I did not know, but she added a nice touch to my photo so I kept it and always wondered how she got there alone and stay still for a long time...


----------



## arnott

Some nice flowers I saw on a walk today.  Anyone know what kind they are?


----------



## limom

@arnott
it looks like snapdragon.


Happy first day of summer
It is not summer unless I play this one time (at least)


----------



## arnott

Some nice Peonies in my Mom's garden on the first day of Summer yesterday!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CATcherto  






						CATcerto
					

Website Maker Description




					piecaitis.com


----------



## tlamdang08

A Makeover front yard day with the the help of a group of ladies from church.






It is halfway done and we are out of succulents. But I am so happy and can't wait for the result.
My front yard looks alive now


----------



## arnott

My Cucumber's growing bigger every day!


----------



## limom

Finally and boy, he is fine as hell


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This is the dendrobium orchid I posted a couple weeks ago with the miniature version blooming next to it.  It’s a true miniature.  It will always stay tiny.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Having brioche french toast with a friend looking at the sunrise


----------



## arnott

I gifted my cousin this Pusheen picnic blanket and we are going to use it together on my first ever picnic!


----------



## cheremushki

Oh hi, me again. 

      

At this point I'm sure it's not a small thing that makes me happy but sugar.  

Whipped chocolate cookie dough tart!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Go back to my 500px account, and one of the old photos flashback good memories...
> View attachment 5116305
> 
> The model was someone that I did not know, but she added a nice touch to my photo so I kept it and always wondered how she got there alone and stay still for a long time...


Where is it?  Great photo!


----------



## arnott

Was able to get a good picture of my Cucumber today without any leaves blocking it!  Unfortunately I found out that the good eating Cucumbers are English Cucumbers.  Anyone know how to eat this kind?  I see there are spikes, so does it need to be peeled, unlike english cucumbers?  Or will the spikes eventually get soft as it grows bigger?


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Where is it?  Great photo!


Leo Carrillo state park/Beach.


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Was able to get a good picture of my Cucumber today without any leaves blocking it!  Unfortunately I found out that the good eating Cucumbers are English Cucumbers.  Anyone know how to eat this kind?  I see there are spikes, so does it need to be peeled, unlike english cucumbers?  Or will the spikes eventually get soft as it grows bigger?



Eat them when they are young, so they will crunchy and not too watery.


----------



## Leximysterious

Chilling with my kitty cat, making/ drinking my iced coffees while browsing the internet and stayin touch with family and friends


----------



## limom

tlamdang08 said:


> Eat them when they are young, so they will crunchy and not too watery.


Or bitter.
@arnott 
How big is the cucumber?
It is not hard to prepare. You could peel it, slice it, salt it and eat it with olive oil or just regular vegetable oil. 
If you had more than one you could be more ambitious but for a singleton. Nope.
Or add it to a salad…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love Of My Life said:


> Having brioche french toast with a friend looking at the sunrise


Omg!!!! That's one of my dreams!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Beautiful marshmallows!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful marshmallows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118133
> View attachment 5118134


Ok, I go homemake marshmallows now..


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Or bitter.
> @arnott
> How big is the cucumber?
> It is not hard to prepare. You could peel it, slice it, salt it and eat it with olive oil or just regular vegetable oil.
> If you had more than one you could be more ambitious but for a singleton. Nope.
> Or add it to a salad…




Not that big.  Maybe 6 inches?  I was just planning on eating it sliced with nothing on it.  But it seems like this kind needs to be peeled.


----------



## tlamdang08

Driving all day, stuck in traffic, 78/80 degree:a hot day…. My headache is starting to rise again. I need something hot to ease my pain   
a decaf coffee is a happiest choice
Continue to watch Hong Kong movies


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Ok, I go homemake marshmallows now..


Lol!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Driving all day, stuck in traffic, 78/80 degree:a hot day…. My headache is starting to rise again. I need something hot to ease my pain
> a decaf coffee is a happiest choice
> Continue to watch Hong Kong movies
> 
> View attachment 5118543


Yum!!!


----------



## arnott

Cucumber is now touching the ground and if you look to the right of it, you'll see another cucumber starting to get big!  How do you know when these are ready to eat?


----------



## cheremushki

Beach day!!!!!!  And finish it off with some nice drink!
Also first sunburn of the season!


----------



## 880

DH and I ordered H deco tableware early this year, and it’s just starting to trickle in. L love it and it makes tea even more special (either verdant tea.com he family laoshan black or David’s tea Jasmine black pearl). i recall that several people here have the teapot. May I ask if anyone can pls recommend a loose leaf tea insert that will allow the teapot lid to sit flush while brewing? Mine has a lip that prevents the tea pot top from settling into the rim! thanks in advance!

Also, I would sadly rather eat @Sunshine mama ‘s marshmallow than @arnott ‘s cucumber, but that’s why I need to eat my veggies lol


----------



## Roxannek

Here are my two favorite small things that make me so happy everyday  Fig and Olive, my little weenie babies


----------



## arnott

Harvested my first Cucumber today!  It tasted good!  

Please swipe to see it sliced:



It measured 8 inches long!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Not that big.  Maybe 6 inches?  I was just planning on eating it sliced with nothing on it.  But it seems like this kind needs to be peeled.


Sometimes, it is ok to partially peel cucumber. More fibers for you.
It looks great, btw.
like this


----------



## limom

Those cucumbers


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Harvested my first Cucumber today!  It tasted good!
> 
> Please swipe to see it sliced:
> 
> 
> 
> It measured 8 inches long!



That grew quick!



limom said:


> Sometimes, it is ok to partially peel cucumber. More fibers for you.
> It looks great, btw.
> like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119485


This is how I always slice my cucumbers.


----------



## jules 8

This little cutie always makes me happy


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> That grew quick!




I know, right?  It looked like this less than a week ago!  



I've never bought Cucumbers from the grocery store before, how much do they cost?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I know, right?  It looked like this less than a week ago!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never bought Cucumbers from the grocery store before, how much do they cost?



$3.25 each at The Real Canadian Superstore!   And $1.48 for English cucumber.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> $3.25 each at The Real Canadian Superstore!   And $1.48 for English cucumber.
> 
> View attachment 5119835




Thanks, I'm surprised!  Why is regular Cucumber more expensive than English Cucumber?  I thought English Cucumbers were the good eating ones!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks, I'm surprised!  Why is regular Cucumber more expensive than English Cucumber?  I thought English Cucumbers were the good eating ones!


I have no idea LOL...I usually buy the mini cucumbers. They're super crunchy and only buy English cucumber if I'm making Greek salad or tzatziki sauce.


----------



## skyqueen

Here's my new Kaminski beach bag and hat...they actually match in color. I think the color doesn't show up matching, because of the tilt of the hat. I found a bag insert I had, brand new, that was in my Metis LV bag...perfect fit!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Here's my new Kaminski beach bag and hat...they actually match in color. I think the color doesn't show up matching, because of the tilt of the hat. I found a bag insert I had, brand new, that was in my Metis LV bag...perfect fit!
> 
> View attachment 5120003


Perfect beach set!


----------



## tlamdang08

On the road...


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> On the road...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120612


woooooowwww.


----------



## arnott

Lunch today:


----------



## tlamdang08

Borrow a drive way and have morning’s coffee in the backyard   
the air is fresh, the birds are singing… we will try a train ride today


----------



## arnott

These flowers look like they're making a Mickey Mouse head!


----------



## jaskg144

This gorgeous rose has finally appeared on a plant my mum bought me when I moved house  I didn't expect them to look like this!


----------



## arnott

jasmynh1 said:


> This gorgeous rose has finally appeared on a plant my mum bought me when I moved house  I didn't expect them to look like this!




It looks like a White Rose splattered with blood!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve been more consistent with my “fit”ness.

so I’m happy


----------



## tlamdang08

I break my record  


Flowers, sandwich and coffee. My favorite dog on the street... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After we broke out daily walk record we added more calories to burn... Another Circle of life


----------



## arnott

Cucumber #2 looks ready to eat!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> I break my record
> View attachment 5121542
> 
> Flowers, sandwich and coffee. My favorite dog on the street...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121545
> 
> After we broke out daily walk record we added more calories to burn... Another Circle of life
> View attachment 5121550




Nice Dog shoes!


----------



## cheremushki

Waiting for my garlic scapes.  
I planted 8 garlic bulbs this year.  But I think I'm going to plant so much more next season.


----------



## arnott

First time eating one of these since I was a Kid!  Still haven't figured out how to eat it neatly!


----------



## Souzie

That's 102 in fahrenheit for our American friends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Here's my new Kaminski beach bag and hat...they actually match in color. I think the color doesn't show up matching, because of the tilt of the hat. I found a bag insert I had, brand new, that was in my Metis LV bag...perfect fit!
> 
> View attachment 5120003


Love these two!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Santa Barbara’s today


----------



## cheremushki

I just worked out in a 36 degrees heat. That's 96.8 F for Americans.
Yes.  This made me happy.(call me a masochist)   

Also @*Kevinaxx *and @tlamdang08  inspired me to get back into my workout routine.  And it might also have been my flabby body losing muscle tone..


----------



## jaskg144

I made this cake


----------



## cheremushki

jasmynh1 said:


> I made this cake
> View attachment 5122792



Ok, I quit workout.  I go bake now.


----------



## tlamdang08

Home sweet home


----------



## Souzie

Deck railings going up...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

xsouzie said:


> Deck railings going up...
> 
> View attachment 5123141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123140



Wow! It looks so good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> I just worked out in a 36 degrees heat. That's 96.8 F for Americans.
> Yes.  This made me happy.(call me a masochist)
> 
> Also @*Kevinaxx *and @tlamdang08  inspired me to get back into my workout routine.  And it might also have been my flabby body losing muscle tone..


Please be careful, hydrated and electrolytes normalized.
My youngest DD's best friend's mom just passed away due to heat exhaustion. It was soooo sad cuz she was actually quite fit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Deck railings going up...
> 
> View attachment 5123141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123140


Beautiful!!! I love how you can see right through!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Ok, I quit workout.  I go bake now.


You are hilarious!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> I made this cake
> View attachment 5122792


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Souzie

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! It looks so good!!!


Thank you!   



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!! I love how you can see right through!


Thanks! They're a bit darker IRL. I didn't want them totally transparent. I've read horror stories about birds flying into the glass and we have robins and starlings that come and eat the cherries off our tree.


----------



## 880

We’re helping to pack up my in laws house. The best part of today was DH and I went off for a break and had a Dunkin’ Donuts iced coffee and a plain chocolate donut. At that moment, the combo was the most delicious thing in the world.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Please be careful, hydrated and electrolytes normalized.
> My youngest DD's best friend's mom just passed away due to heat exhaustion. It was soooo sad cuz she was actually quite fit.



Thank you, first thing I did post workout was to drink electrolyte drink.  
I'm so sorry to hear about passing


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> We’re helping to pack up my in laws house. The best part of today was DH and I went off for a break and had a Dunkin’ Donuts iced coffee and a plain chocolate donut. At that moment, the combo was the most delicious thing in the world.



I'm so jealous you guys have many dunking donuts.  Only one in our province is way out where it's hardly populated.  I guess I'll just have to fork over my paycheque for the $5.00 gourmet donuts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This special 4th of July Oreo.
It's red white blue, and it has pop rocks in the frosting! Just lick a lot of frosting into your mouth and let it sit for some 4th of July popping action!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> That's 102 in fahrenheit for our American friends.
> 
> View attachment 5122748




It was 41 over here yesterday!  That's 105.8 for our American friends and the majority of us don't have air conditioning in our houses!


----------



## arnott

Harvested my second Cucumber today!  This one was bigger than my first one!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> It was 41 over here yesterday!  That's 105.8 for our American friends and the majority of us don't have air conditioning in our houses!



OMG yes, I heard you broke records for the hottest day in Canada! The heatwave is apparently moving to Alberta now...hopefully it doesn't come here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some bright colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> It was 41 over here yesterday!  That's 105.8 for our American friends and the majority of us don't have air conditioning in our houses!



This happened to my DD who lives in the NE region so I bought her a portable AC unit.


----------



## Roxannek

Not so much a small thing but I hit my final weight loss goal this morning! 44 lbs gone forever! I have worked really hard since last August to getting back to healthy again. Time for new clothes!!


----------



## skyqueen

My daylillies


----------



## skyqueen

cheremushki said:


> I'm so jealous you guys have many dunking donuts.  Only one in our province is way out where it's hardly populated.  I guess I'll just have to fork over my paycheque for the $5.00 gourmet donuts.


Dunkin' Donuts is the best! Thanks for reminding me...getting an ice coffee on my way to the beach


----------



## limom

Roxannek said:


> Not so much a small thing but I hit my final weight loss goal this morning! 44 lbs gone forever! I have worked really hard since last August to getting back to healthy again. Time for new clothes!!


Congrats on meeting your goal.
Happy shopping!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> OMG yes, I heard you broke records for the hottest day in Canada! The heatwave is apparently moving to Alberta now...hopefully it doesn't come here.




Does that mean the hottest day in Canada ever?

The heatwave was in Edmonton as well!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Does that mean the hottest day in Canada ever?
> 
> The heatwave was in Edmonton as well!


I believe so!

https://globalnews.ca/news/7991383/lytton-bc-new-all-time-canadian-heat-record-third-day/


----------



## tlamdang08

Macchiato right at home


----------



## Souzie

FINALLY!!! Restrictions lifted in Ontario and I was able to get a cut and highlights!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> This special 4th of July Oreo.
> It's red white blue, and it has pop rocks in the frosting! Just lick a lot of frosting into your mouth and let it sit for some 4th of July popping action!
> View attachment 5123892


I just bought these today!  My kids each ate one after their swim lesson. Hubby also got in on the cookie action


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought these today!  My kids each ate one after their swim lesson. Hubby also got in on the cookie action


How did they like them?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> How did they like them?


They all thought they tasted like regular Oreos.  They were hoping for more popping.  Did you like them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> They all thought they tasted like regular Oreos.  They were hoping for more popping.  Did you like them?


You kinda have to put some frosting in the mouth and let the frosting melt slowly. Once the frosting starts melting, the popping action starts.
I like the popping action, but in general,  I don't like Oreos.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> You kinda have to put some frosting in the mouth and let the frosting melt slowly. Once the frosting starts melting, the popping action starts.
> I like the popping action, but in general,  I don't like Oreos.


I will tell the kids to try that.  Thanks for the tip!  I have a severe gluten allergy otherwise I would have joined in the Oreo fun


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This special 4th of July Oreo.
> It's red white blue, and it has pop rocks in the frosting! Just lick a lot of frosting into your mouth and let it sit for some 4th of July popping action!
> View attachment 5123892


This may be the best thing ever!


----------



## Kimbashop

Roxannek said:


> Not so much a small thing but I hit my final weight loss goal this morning! 44 lbs gone forever! I have worked really hard since last August to getting back to healthy again. Time for new clothes!!


Congratulations! What a wonderful feelnig that must be.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Not so much a small thing but I hit my final weight loss goal this morning! 44 lbs gone forever! I have worked really hard since last August to getting back to healthy again. Time for new clothes!!


Wow! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I love hot 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
purple yam


----------



## arnott

My first attempt at growing Cauliflower and I wasn't sure if I was going to get any!  Then today to my surprise I saw this!!    I was so excited!


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> I love hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple yam


Have you tried these ice cream bars? They're pretty good!!


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Have you tried these ice cream bars? They're pretty good!!
> 
> View attachment 5125215


 I rarely eat ice cream, but will try it someday. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## arnott

It's Canada Day today so my Canada Disney Plush came out to play!     Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadians!


----------



## limom

Happy Canada day!
Hope the weather was nicer for you all!


----------



## Souzie

Happy Canada Day from my neighbors to yours!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I just love this mask, my friend’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
daughter draws for me


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Happy Canada Day from my neighbors to yours!!!




I miss Canada day festivals.. This is second year in the row we're missing it.  Fireworks and jazz festival in the Westcoast with lots of festival foods.  Hopefully next year celebration will be big!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Some nice flowers I saw on a walk today.  Anyone know what kind they are?



Sweet peas.


----------



## GhstDreamer

cheremushki said:


> I miss Canada day festivals.. This is second year in the row we're missing it.  Fireworks and jazz festival in the Westcoast with lots of festival foods.  Hopefully next year celebration will be big!


Lots of people around here setting of setting off fireworks tonight!

Small things I enjoyed: ubereats. Ate fattoush for a late dinner from one of my favorite Lebanese restaurants.


----------



## arnott

First Tomato Harvest of the year!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Happy Canada Day from my neighbors to yours!!!





Is that from today?


----------



## cheremushki

GhstDreamer said:


> Lots of people around here setting of setting off fireworks tonight!
> 
> Small things I enjoyed: ubereats. Ate fattoush for a late dinner from one of my favorite Lebanese restaurants.



Oh nice!  Not in Van.  

I love good Lebanese food also.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Is that from today?


Yes ma'am...from my neighbors across the street. They put on a show every year for May 24 and Canada Day.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Yes ma'am...from my neighbors across the street. They put on a show every year for May 24 and Canada Day.




What's May 24?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What's May 24?


Victoria Day.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Victoria Day.




I thought so, but Victoria Day is different every year, for example next year it will be on May 23.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I thought so, but Victoria Day is different every year, for example next year it will be on May 23.


You are correct but everyone still refers to it as May 2-4. (weekend.) At least in Ontario.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> You are correct but everyone still refers to it as May 2-4. (weekend.) At least in Ontario.




Interesting, I've never heard of that before.  Maybe it's an Ontario thing.


----------



## tlamdang08

Perfect weather for a beach trail this morning


Relaxing on the pebbles beach




Found a nice shop for ice cream/coffee/desert...
Make me feel like I was in my 18-20-ish....


----------



## Kevinaxx

Good company with good friends/colleagues and still managed to keep myself accountable for everyday movement.

(had party in the middle of the day followed by hh/dinner/bar and of course work before and after the party).


----------



## skyqueen

The start of summer on Cape Cod, deserves "lobsta" salad and a gorgeous view of Lewis Bay!


----------



## Monoi

I bought some jibtz from AliExpress before the tax rise. I'm so happy with these small cute additions. Makes me smile when I look at my feet lol.


----------



## Dupsy

Avocado toast


----------



## arnott

Didn't think my Strawberry plant would produce any more after only producing 2 tiny Strawberries.  Then I saw this:


----------



## Kevinaxx

Monoi said:


> View attachment 5127008
> 
> 
> I bought some jibtz from AliExpress before the tax rise. I'm so happy with these small cute additions. Makes me smile when I look at my feet lol.



there’s a pair of wedges I saw (darn you IG ads) that caught my eyes and it’s Crocs! But they don’t have that color pop on their site so I dunno if it’s an older run or one that hasn’t come out yet but the idea of a comfy wedge that will give me height (I’m short) is very enticing. I’m currently on the hunt for something like that that I can wear to work so it’s “business casual”.


Dupsy said:


> Avocado toast


I love avocado on everything. Like hot sauce or tofu, it’s a staple for me. Plus, keeps me balanced with the bad for you but tastes oh so good food.


arnott said:


> Didn't think my Strawberry plant would produce any more after only producing 2 tiny Strawberries.  Then I saw this:



I’m jelly. I can’t grow a plant much less fruit! My sister has berries growing in her backyard, am going to swing by for 4th/family time (break from being a bookworm) and I’m planning on asking for a few.

today I got to walk and just… loved it. I wish I lived in a place where the backyard is whistler, bodega bay or I’ll even take Tahoe/incline village. Very excited at the prospect of planning more outdoorsy trips.

friend’s dog, my hand. I love this cutie so much. 16 months old.


----------



## tlamdang08

Watching movie with my baby fur


----------



## Volvomom

Having dinner with family and friends on raining night.    I'm so blessed, I love them.   Aunts, uncles, cousins, blessed, blessed.   My super awesome best ever teenager boy.....hard for momma to back off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Kids grow so fast.....stop growing!!!!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Volvomom said:


> Kids grow so fast.....stop growing!!!!!!!


My kids too, but I prefer them to grow faster


----------



## cheremushki

skyqueen said:


> The start of summer on Cape Cod, deserves "lobsta" salad and a gorgeous view of Lewis Bay!
> 
> View attachment 5126979



Wow what a great idea for a healthy none-cake meal!

I just took out lobster tail too(frozen).  I'll see if I have ingredients for something similar!


----------



## Volvomom

That lobsta salad looks gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## cheremushki

So I'm back to clean eating, no fructose, no simple carb, under 100g of carb etc etc.
Buuuuuuttt.. I'm not completely going to deprive myself.
Sunny day, catching up with a friend, fish taco and beer!

Funny part is that the friend I had this with is the one where we're keeping each other accountable on our July healthy eating workout goal. 

Although my friend & bf will never let me live down that pink beer..


----------



## gadis

tlamdang08 said:


> Watching movie with my baby fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127878



My baby fur is a cat, but I totally agree!!! When he climbs on to my lap.....it's like I won a lottery...you know how finicky a cat can be!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> The start of summer on Cape Cod, deserves "lobsta" salad and a gorgeous view of Lewis Bay!
> 
> View attachment 5126979


Wow look at the large chunks!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow look at the large chunks!!!


It pays to know the chef


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wow @arnott ! You are such a great farmer(gardener?)
Your veggie and fruit pictures make me happy!

Do you use any bug spray?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD made a cake today. It was really good.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> DD made a cake today. It was really good.
> View attachment 5128114


Omg!  That looks delicious!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> DD made a cake today. It was really good.
> View attachment 5128114


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5128121


Sorry. If it makes you feel better,  I only ate a bite.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> DD made a cake today. It was really good.
> View attachment 5128114


Now I’m hungry and it looks really good.

My socks today


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> DD made a cake today. It was really good.
> View attachment 5128114


Are you happy now   
my diet plan has been compromised


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Are you happy now
> my diet plan has been compromised
> 
> View attachment 5128154


Well,  maybe.
If you're happy, then I'm happy.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry. If it makes you feel better,  I only ate a bite.



I want you to face plant into the whole cake.  Please.  For me.  It's my small and modest life dream.



tlamdang08 said:


> Are you happy now
> my diet plan has been compromised
> 
> View attachment 5128154



Well, I just quit this thread now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> I want you to face plant into the whole cake.  Please.  For me.  It's my small and modest life dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just quit this thread now.


Dearest @cheremushki You are sooooo funny!!!
You made me laugh so hard!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Ok ok, you guys post lot of delicious looking food..

I'll post my workout videos from now on.

Since I had time I did this video: 



And yes.  This mad me happy.  Mostly because it was over.  

Who wants to try it?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Ok ok, you guys post lot of delicious looking food..
> 
> I'll post my workout videos from now on.
> 
> Since I had time I did this video:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes.  This mad me happy.  Mostly because it was over.
> 
> Who wants to try it?!



I'll try it!


----------



## Volvomom

cheremushki said:


> Ok ok, you guys post lot of delicious looking food..
> 
> I'll post my workout videos from now on.
> 
> Since I had time I did this video:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes.  This mad me happy.  Mostly because it was over.
> 
> Who wants to try it?!



I wanna try it!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Lets start working out!!!!!   I need motivation!!!!!    Help me...


----------



## tlamdang08

Volvomom said:


> Lets start working out!!!!!   I need motivation!!!!!    Help me...


Oh can I admire from afar?


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow @arnott ! You are such a great farmer(gardener?)
> Your veggie and fruit pictures make me happy!
> 
> *Do you use any bug spray?*




Nope!

Harvested my first full sized Strawberry of the year!  Swipe to see it cut!


----------



## arnott

Growing my own Sugar Snap Peas!


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Now I’m hungry and it looks really good.
> 
> My socks today
> 
> View attachment 5128130


I love fun socks. I have quite a few pairs myself!!



cheremushki said:


> Ok ok, you guys post lot of delicious looking food..
> 
> I'll post my workout videos from now on.
> 
> Since I had time I did this video:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes.  This mad me happy.  Mostly because it was over.
> 
> Who wants to try it?!



I might want to try it. I also need motivation. My last workout was 5 years ago when I was getting ready for my wedding.   And coincidently, I followed most of Fitness Blender's videos.


----------



## cheremushki

Volvomom said:


> Lets start working out!!!!!   I need motivation!!!!!    Help me...





xsouzie said:


> I love fun socks. I have quite a few pairs myself!!
> 
> 
> I might want to try it. I also need motivation. My last workout was 5 years ago when I was getting ready for my wedding.   And coincidently, I followed most of Fitness Blender's videos.



For sure we can do a group try!
I'll post other videos I do(maybe not everyday).  But honestly, that YouTube team yielded the best result for me in my life.  They offer free workouts.  You can go log into their website to utilize their calendars to keep track and alternate workouts.  
Mind you, another key point is what you eat and how you eat too.

If anyone is further interested I can let you know more details on what I do.


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> It pays to know the chef


Curious -- which restaurant is this on Lewis Bay? Are you in Hyannis or Yarmouth?


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> DD made a cake today. It was really good.
> View attachment 5128114


work of Art!


----------



## limom

Best dumplings.
Soup chicken dumplings,
shrimp dumplings and Kung fu dumplings.
I just noticed they make lobsters dumplings…


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> Best dumplings.
> Soup chicken dumplings,
> shrimp dumplings and Kung fu dumplings.
> I just noticed they make lobsters dumplings…
> View attachment 5128592


It’s a good thing this phone is water proof because I started drooling.

am so happy. Friend took me to an amazing hiking spot yesterday. Followed by sushi and booze (re stout and wine) and then made the best breakfast (bacon, eggs, cheese and avocado) and now I’m going to pick up a cheesecake before heading home to study



We found random swings on oak trees as well as people with professional cameras. The swing was fun, the people were very serious (about their art).


----------



## limom

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s a good thing this phone is water proof because I started drooling.
> 
> am so happy. Friend took me to an amazing hiking spot yesterday. Followed by sushi and booze (re stout and wine) and then made the best breakfast (bacon, eggs, cheese and avocado) and now I’m going to pick up a cheesecake before heading home to study
> 
> View attachment 5128598
> 
> We found random swings on oak trees as well as people with professional cameras. The swing was fun, the people were very serious (about their art).


This sounds fun, where is it?


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> This sounds fun, where is it?


tamalpais


----------



## skyqueen

Kimbashop said:


> Curious -- which restaurant is this on Lewis Bay? Are you in Hyannis or Yarmouth?


Hyannis Yacht Club...great view, especially for cocktails!


----------



## tlamdang08

Shrimp for me on the beach


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s a good thing this phone is water proof because I started drooling.
> 
> am so happy. Friend took me to an amazing hiking spot yesterday. Followed by sushi and booze (re stout and wine) and then made the best breakfast (bacon, eggs, cheese and avocado) and now I’m going to pick up a cheesecake before heading home to study
> 
> View attachment 5128598
> 
> We found random swings on oak trees as well as people with professional cameras. The swing was fun, the people were very serious (about their art).



Looks like a high elevation?  How long was the hike?


----------



## Bagventures

Yummy meals


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Looks like a high elevation?  How long was the hike?


About a hour but we didn’t go all the way up from the bottom, we drove up a bit and then hiked out. (To be fair we’re beginners vs experts ) elevation maybe 1500?


----------



## 880

@Kevinaxx, your weekend sounds delicious and fun!

Also posted in last purchase thread, but it may fit better here 
BBQ from Goldbelly, and I made homemade deep dish blackberry pie, reduced sugar, with a cream cheese crust (internet recipe calling for 8 ounces each  of cream cheese and butter) and my friend sent me this adorable affirmation as a thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> @Kevinaxx, your weekend sounds delicious and fun!
> 
> Also posted in last purchase thread, but it may fit better here
> BBQ from Goldbelly, and I made homemade deep dish blackberry pie, reduced sugar, with a cream cheese crust (internet recipe calling for 8 ounces each  of cream cheese and butter) and my friend sent me this adorable affirmation as a thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5129187
> View attachment 5129188


I feel like both your pictures apply to me this very moment.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> @Kevinaxx, your weekend sounds delicious and fun!
> 
> Also posted in last purchase thread, but it may fit better here
> BBQ from Goldbelly, and I made homemade deep dish blackberry pie, reduced sugar, with a cream cheese crust (internet recipe calling for 8 ounces each  of cream cheese and butter) and my friend sent me this adorable affirmation as a thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5129187
> View attachment 5129188



I demand drool reaction emoji purse forum!!!!!


----------



## arnott

I asked my Hawaiian friend to pick up this Hawaii Aulani Resort exclusive Minnie Mouse for me and I was to pay her back for the plush and shipping! Instead she decided to gift it to me!    Just received it today! Purple is my favourite colour!


----------



## Souzie

Queso ice cream.


----------



## arnott

I previously posted that I found my first baby Cauliflower in my Cauliflower plant!  Now it looks like this and I just found that 2 of my other Cauliflower plants now have Cauliflower!  So that's 3 out of 4 so far (I have 4 Cauliflower plants total)!  Here's the first one and then swipe sideways to see the 2 new ones I just found!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Queso ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 5129723




Never seen Cheese Ice Cream before!  Where do you buy this?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Never seen Cheese Ice Cream before!  Where do you buy this?


Sounds weird but it's pretty good. There's little pieces of cheddar cheese mixed in that sort of taste like frozen butter. One of my friends on another forum introduced me to it and it's a classic ice cream flavour in the Philippines. You can find it at Filipino supermarkets. If there's none in your area, try any Asian market...that's where I got mine!


----------



## GhstDreamer

xsouzie said:


> Queso ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 5129723


I seen that once at 1 asian grocery store and it was a store that caters to almost all of Asia including a dedicated Halal butcher shop area. I was wondering what cheese flavored ice cream tastes like.

Maybe not a super small thing but I am just really happy I still have my job and even got a huge increase in salary. That it was a crazy ride this past year but there was light at the end of it. I just feel blessed.


----------



## 880

GhstDreamer said:


> I seen that once at 1 asian grocery store and it was a store that caters to almost all of Asia including a dedicated Halal butcher shop area. I was wondering what cheese flavored ice cream tastes like.
> 
> Maybe not a super small thing but I am just really happy I still have my job and even got a huge increase in salary. That it was a crazy ride this past year but there was light at the end of it. I just feel blessed.


That’s a really huge thing! I am so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Bumbles

arnott said:


> I previously posted that I found my first baby Cauliflower in my Cauliflower plant!  Now it looks like this and I just found that 2 of my other Cauliflower plants now have Cauliflower!  So that's 3 out of 4 so far (I have 4 Cauliflower plants total)!  Here's the first one and then swipe sideways to see the 2 new ones I just found!



This is so cute and so pretty! I really loved the pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Sounds weird but it's pretty good. There's little pieces of cheddar cheese mixed in that sort of taste like frozen butter. One of my friends on another forum introduced me to it and it's a classic ice cream flavour in the Philippines. You can find it at Filipino supermarkets. If there's none in your area, *try any Asian market*...that's where I got mine!




Would T&T have it?!


----------



## ifahima

Free samples sent with my repair


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> I seen that once at 1 asian grocery store and it was a store that caters to almost all of Asia including a dedicated Halal butcher shop area. I was wondering what cheese flavored ice cream tastes like.
> 
> Maybe not a super small thing but I am just really happy I still have my job and even got a huge increase in salary. That it was a crazy ride this past year but there was light at the end of it. I just feel blessed.


Reading your post made me really really happy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ifahima said:


> Free samples sent with my repair
> 
> View attachment 5130009


Dang! I need to send in my things for repair!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chicken fajita nachos.


----------



## limom

Parade in NYC today!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Would T&T have it?!


I can't be sure, didn't see it on their site but it doesn't hurt to check. Sometimes their stock is different than what they show online. If they don't have it, you should pick up these boba bars instead. Not gonna lie...they taste better than queso ice cream.  They're always sold out at my local Asian market but my friend told me Costco has them so I might have to make the trip. I hate going to Costco though...there's always a gazillion people there!


----------



## limom

I am going to have to chain myself to the treadmill soon enough


----------



## cheremushki

limom said:


> I am going to have to chain myself to the treadmill soon enough


Welcome to the club.


----------



## arnott

Dancing Queen Dr. Brian May!


----------



## tlamdang08

Asian Breakfast style to help to ease my migraine


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> I can't be sure, didn't see it on their site but it doesn't hurt to check. Sometimes their stock is different than what they show online. If they don't have it, you should pick up these boba bars instead. Not gonna lie...they taste better than queso ice cream.  They're always sold out at my local Asian market but my friend told me Costco has them so I might have to make the trip. I hate going to Costco though...there's always a gazillion people there!
> 
> View attachment 5130241


I went through so many of those… for awhile there was a limit 2 per person  

finally started to slowly move in… got my good ol’ mug with me. Three offices in 1/2 year lol


	

		
			
		

		
	
And saw this today


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Asian Breakfast style to help to ease my migraine
> View attachment 5131126




Nice Congee!  What kind is it?  Pork?


----------



## Sunshine mama

A BIG FAT salad


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Nice Congee!  What kind is it?  Pork?


Pork blood


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Pork blood




One of the few things I won't eat!


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> Asian Breakfast style to help to ease my migraine
> View attachment 5131126


That congee looks so good!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> One of the few things I won't eat!


 My daughter is Americanized but port blood is on her top of the favorite food list.


----------



## tlamdang08

chowlover2 said:


> That congee looks so god!


I pre-cooked a big pot then device them into small portions- freeze them so I can have it anytime I want.
And they are still very fresh too.


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter is Americanized but port blood is on her top of the favorite food list.




How about pig intestines?!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> How about pig intestines?!


It is all about the sauce….


tlamdang08 said:


> I pre-cooked a big pot then device them into small portions- freeze them so I can have it anytime I want.
> And they are still very fresh too.


I did not know you could freeze rice.
It is my husband favorite but he calls it lugaw.


----------



## cheremushki

As I'm about to head out to my chiro, I decided to take it easy.

@limom @Volvomom @xsouzie @Sunshine mama


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## Souzie

Pizza and cinnabons!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My oldest DD made me these beaded rings.  She's in grad school.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> My oldest DD made me these beaded rings.  She's in grad school.
> View attachment 5133299


Love multi-colored nails. They're so fun!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Love multi-colored nails. They're so fun!!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Pizza and cinnabons!!
> 
> View attachment 5133247
> 
> View attachment 5133248


@xsouzie Wow!!!
And @cheremushki  you better do a lot more lunges!!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Pizza and cinnabons!!
> 
> View attachment 5133247
> 
> View attachment 5133248




Is that Meatlovers on the right?!


----------



## arnott

Saw this as I was leaving Safeway today!  I used to play Badminton with his Mom!    And I watched him win American Ninja Warrior for his team!    Glad to see he made the Olympics!


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter put these together ( almost 3 hours)
They are too cute too look only, I have to share   
I use to take my kids to Lego Land, now my daughter is working part-time there 
Time fly!!


----------



## arnott

Harvested 2 juicy Strawberries from my garden today!      And I gifted one of my Cucumbers to my tenants.  They said they had never seen a Cucumber so big!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> @xsouzie Wow!!!
> And @cheremushki  you better do a lot more lunges!!!


@cheremushki I'm sorry!!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Is that Meatlovers on the right?!


 My hubby's favorite!


----------



## julia.in.germany

I start my day making myself a really nice latte at home. I enjoy my drink reading something positive online or just looking outside my window into nature.


----------



## limom

@xsouzie 
We had pizza too!
And Eggplant Rollatini


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> How about pig intestines?!


not familiar with that but I grew up eating tripe - or as Mexicans call it menudo - cow's stomach


----------



## limom

Shark week!!!!!!


On my local beach, last week.EEEK!
It was about 2 feet and very dead… but I know there are around


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My last little dog had disc surgery a little over 4 weeks ago.  Today, for the 1st time, I let her off lead in the backyard. I'm so proud of her, she never once left my side as we walked together.  She's getting stronger every day.  Now, _that_ makes me happy!


----------



## 880

limom said:


> It is all about the sauce….
> 
> I did not know you could freeze rice.
> It is my husband favorite but he calls it lugaw.


@tlamdang08, hope your migraine is better
lugaw is what we call it in the philippines. That, or pospas

@Cavalier Girl, long time no see! Glad that your last dog is recovering from disc surgery and things are going well! Hugs

@sdkitty, my mom loves tripe, do you stew it?


----------



## haute okole

My puppy is One Year Old!


----------



## sdkitty

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, hope your migraine is better
> lugaw is what we call it in the philippines. That, or pospas
> 
> @Cavalier Girl, long time no see! Glad that your last dog is recovering from disc surgery and things are going well! Hugs
> 
> @sdkitty, my mom loves tripe, do you stew it?


I haven't eaten tripe for years.  My Italian father used to make it in a sweet and sour sauce I think.  My mother refused to cook tripe or kidneys.  I ate both.  As a child, you don't know what it is - just how it tastes.  And I was a good eater


----------



## Souzie

@880 I had this HK beef offal soup...it was so good!




My mom also makes a Laotian style offal soup which has intestines, tripe, heart and lungs...also very delicious. In fact, I told her to make it for me and will be picking it up later!


----------



## skyqueen

haute okole said:


> My puppy is One Year Old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133762


What a face!


----------



## tlamdang08

@880 , @xsouzie @sdkitty
I am hungry, I need to eat something right now   

Going out with my kids for lunch.


----------



## diane278

Seeing a 4-yr-old neighbor riding her tricycle down the street with her two older brothers on bikes protectively keeping her in-between them.


----------



## SouthTampa

Cleaned my silver.    I always procrastinate as it is a messy job.    However, it always makes me happy once I have completed.    Not sure why I always put it off, it truly only takes me about an hour and a half.


----------



## SouthTampa

Cavalier Girl said:


> My last little dog had disc surgery a little over 4 weeks ago.  Today, for the 1st time, I let her off lead in the backyard. I'm so proud of her, she never once left my side as we walked together.  She's getting stronger every day.  Now, _that_ makes me happy!


I had a doxie who has disc surgery.    It is a slow road, but so worth it in the end.   Luckily the two I have now have not had any back issues.    It is so scary how it just “happens”.    With my doxie Millie, it just happened 
on a Friday evening around 11:00 p.m. and by Saturday afternoon she was having surgery.    She did quite well though and I am sure your little one will as well!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> @xsouzie Wow!!!
> And @cheremushki  you better do a lot more lunges!!!


You know.. I lost 1 inch around lower stomach.  It hasn't been full week, but I lost 1 inch already.  And I'm just "average" size!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> You know.. I lost 1 inch around lower stomach.  It hasn't been full week, but I lost 1 inch already.  And I'm just "average" size!!


Wow!!!
Wow!!!


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> @880 , @xsouzie @sdkitty
> I am hungry, I need to eat something right now
> 
> Going out with my kids for lunch.


Post what you ate!



cheremushki said:


> You know.. I lost 1 inch around lower stomach.  It hasn't been full week, but I lost 1 inch already.  And I'm just "average" size!!


That's great!! This is where I need to lose as well but man...I just love food!


----------



## tlamdang08

@xsouzie here you go.
They took forever to make, we ate them all in 10 mins


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> not familiar with that but I grew up eating tripe - or as Mexicans call it menudo - cow's stomach




My parents sometimes order that when we're having Dim Sum!  And whenever I order the House Special while having Pho, I say "No tripe"!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> My parents sometimes order that when we're having Dim Sum!  And whenever I order the House Special while having Pho, I say "No tripe"!


do they call it tripe on Chinese menu?


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> @xsouzie here you go.
> They took forever to make, we ate them all in 10 mins
> View attachment 5134014
> View attachment 5134015
> View attachment 5134010


I got really hungry after seeing these pictures.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> do they call it tripe on Chinese menu?




Yes.  I think sometimes the Dim Sum dish is Tripe and Tendons!  Beef tendons I like!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Yes.  I think sometimes the Dim Sum dish is Tripe and Tendons!  Beef tendons I like!


Yes, they are yummy


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Yes.  I think sometimes the Dim Sum dish is Tripe and Tendons!  Beef tendons I like!


I need to find a friend to go to dim sum with....dh is not at all adventurous when it comes to food
I used to work for a Chinese Thai woman and she would take me for dim sum sometimes.  fun


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> My daylillies
> 
> View attachment 5124596


I love orange daylilies! Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@xsouzie 
Your hair looks  beautiful!!!


----------



## Sky035

I love documentaries!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> @xsouzie
> Your hair looks  beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## silviap90

Food and food culture and really taking the time to give hospitality my $$ when I can. Small businesses need all our help. I used to feel guilty getting take out or eating out but not anymore


----------



## arnott

My 4th and final Cauliflower Plant finally has some visible Cauliflower!  Yay to a 100% success rate!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> @880 I had this HK beef offal soup...it was so good!
> 
> View attachment 5133812
> 
> 
> My mom also makes a Laotian style offal soup which has intestines, tripe, heart and lungs...also very delicious. In fact, I told her to make it for me and will be picking it up later!




What's the thing on the far left?


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Post what you ate!
> 
> 
> That's great!! This is where I need to lose as well but man...I just love food!



I miss food too.    




Sunshine mama said:


> I got really hungry after seeing these pictures.



Join me.  On a workout, not being hungry after food.


----------



## arnott

Today's harvest from my garden!  Sugar Snap Peas!


----------



## limom

@arnott 
What a nice harvest!
Are you planning for winter veggies?


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> @880 I had this HK beef offal soup...it was so good!
> 
> View attachment 5133812
> 
> 
> My mom also makes a Laotian style offal soup which has intestines, tripe, heart and lungs...also very delicious. In fact, I told her to make it for me and will be picking it up later!


delicious food comes out of cultures where people make creative use of what they have....that soup you describe sounds kinda disturbing but I believe you that it's delicious


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> @arnott
> What a nice harvest!
> Are you planning for winter veggies?




No, what vegetables grow in the winter?


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> No, what vegetables grow in the winter?


winter squash?


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> winter squash?




I just googled and those you harvest in September or October.


----------



## limom

You have to plant now for autumn/winter harvest. Roots veggies and pumpkins.
I only deal with flowers and fruits.


----------



## lill_canele

I love cleaning, lol, a little OCD, but I love seeing my floors shine and staying at home more often has allowed me to work on my home interior design and keep it clean! 
Also, love washing my car, yes, related to the cleaning again, lol    
Love doing my nails, one of the things I learned in quarantine 2020 was how to do a manicure and pedicure. I find it relaxing and I don't pay money to do my nails anymore haha.

We got a puppy in 2020, a learning experience but also a joy to be with! I spoil him terribly haha, but he's a smart and good boy.  Knows all his tricks, waits for his food, doesn't chew on furniture (or shoes, thank god haha), just a bundle of love and energy everyday.


----------



## sdkitty

lill_canele said:


> I love cleaning, lol, a little OCD, but I love seeing my floors shine and staying at home more often has allowed me to work on my home interior design and keep it clean!
> Also, love washing my car, yes, related to the cleaning again, lol
> Love doing my nails, one of the things I learned in quarantine 2020 was how to do a manicure and pedicure. I find it relaxing and I don't pay money to do my nails anymore haha.
> 
> We got a puppy in 2020, a learning experience but also a joy to be with! I spoil him terribly haha, but he's a smart and good boy.  Knows all his tricks, waits for his food, doesn't chew on furniture (or shoes, thank god haha), just a bundle of love and energy everyday.


I wish I liked cleaning


----------



## arnott

My friend in Japan received this Badger Pop Up card I sent her for her Birthday!  I sprayed it with Brian May's perfume before sending it to her so she could finally smell what it smells like!  She said she could smell it before she even opened the card!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> *You have to plant now for autumn/winter harvest.* Roots veggies and pumpkins.
> I only deal with flowers and fruits.




Well that's not happening because I have no more room.  My Cucumbers, Cauliflowers, Sugar Snap Peas, Strawberries, and Blueberry Plant are taking up all the room!  

I grew a Pumpkin before when I was a kid.  I ended up carving it into a Jack O Lantern for Halloween!  I remember the Pumpkin plant would attract slugs!    I still hate slugs to this day!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Ramen…


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5135157
> 
> Ramen…



If you all thought I was funny before.. If I post my face now on this forum it would be epic...


----------



## arnott

Speaking of Tripe...I went to Dim Sum with my parents today and to my surpsie my Mom ordered this!  Apparently there isn't a dish of only tendons, only a combination of Tripe and Tendons!  So I ate only the tendons and my parents had the tripe.  I ain't eating no cow stomach!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> If you all thought I was funny before.. If I post my face now on this forum it would be epic...


Im


cheremushki said:


> If you all thought I was funny before.. If I post my face now on this forum it would be epic...


im confused…


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What's the thing on the far left?


Beef lung.


----------



## Souzie

sdkitty said:


> delicious food comes out of cultures where people make creative use of what they have....that soup you describe sounds kinda disturbing but I believe you that it's delicious


So true! This was the soup, BTW...


----------



## arnott

Dr. Brian May was awarded an Honorary Fellowship yesterday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My sweet pepper plant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jalapeño pepper plant.


----------



## limom

Did you all know that apple had a “tasty bites” memory?


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Did you all know that apple had a “tasty bites” memory?
> View attachment 5136645


Looks good!
And for those who need more enabling...


----------



## limom

Waiting on the churros…
Yep…


----------



## limom




----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> View attachment 5136668


It's the straw that broke the camel's back! Now  I NEED this!!!


----------



## 880

limom said:


> View attachment 5136668


There actually isn’t an emoticon for this! !!!!!!!!!!!!! Crispy, airy, chocolatey, creamy


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> View attachment 5136668


The churros from Costco is nothing  like this!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> There actually isn’t an emoticon for this! !!!!!!!!!!!!! Crispy, airy, chocolatey, creamy





sufficient?


----------



## Moxisox

Relaxing and drinking my coffee in the morning.  It’s a great start to the day! ☕️


----------



## tlamdang08

Got a pair of jade earing for 39.99


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5137067
> 
> sufficient?


That's perfect!


----------



## fannypacklady719

tlamdang08 said:


> Got a pair of jade earing for 39.99
> 
> View attachment 5137099


Those earings look great. I must admit the color is extremely attractive!


----------



## fannypacklady719

xsouzie said:


> So true! This was the soup, BTW...
> 
> View attachment 5135997


A soup of what?
Never seen anything like it.


----------



## fannypacklady719

Moxisox said:


> Relaxing and drinking my coffee in the morning.  It’s a great start to the day! ☕


I think every great start in history had a good and warm coffee!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5137067
> 
> sufficient?


Perfect! Thnak you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I asked a colleague to go walk with me initially when i started (after getting my footing) and, now this is the second walk (hoping we can continue this on a bi weekly or so basis) and we discovered a garden with koi fishes 




I love that, getting out of the office, getting to know people on the real vs superficial and best of all I got more steps in lol.

usually I hit all my rings and usually average 10k with my commute but still nice to get additional in.


----------



## Souzie

fannypacklady719 said:


> A soup of what?
> Never seen anything like it.


We were talking about it a few pages back...beef offal soup.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I asked a colleague to go walk with me initially when i started (after getting my footing) and, now this is the second walk (hoping we can continue this on a bi weekly or so basis) and we discovered a garden with koi fishes
> 
> View attachment 5137188
> 
> 
> I love that, getting out of the office, getting to know people on the real vs superficial and best of all I got more steps in lol.
> 
> usually I hit all my rings and usually average 10k with my commute but still nice to get additional in.



Sounds like you're enjoying back to office!


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> Hyannis Yacht Club...great view, especially for cocktails!


Yes indeed! I grew up taking swim lessons at Kalmus beach and would often go to. Veteran’s beach for picnics. My best friend’s parents had a membership at Hyannis yacht club and I used to love to go there with her.


----------



## limom

Another day, another lunch special…
Mango Sangria
Lobster roll


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> Another day, another lunch special…
> Mango Sangria
> Lobster roll
> View attachment 5137758
> View attachment 5137760


Your picture of Baby Yoda with sunglasses


----------



## Kevinaxx

Another walk with another colleague and she spotted these huge sunflowers…


----------



## Sunshine mama

These multi colored flowers are really neat.


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I googled these flowers,  and they're called Lantana plants. They also come in my favorite colors!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

limom said:


> Another day, another lunch special…
> Mango Sangria
> Lobster roll
> View attachment 5137758
> View attachment 5137760



Wow! Looks delicious!!!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

arnott said:


> Speaking of Tripe...I went to Dim Sum with my parents today and to my surpsie my Mom ordered this!  Apparently there isn't a dish of only tendons, only a combination of Tripe and Tendons!  So I ate only the tendons and my parents had the tripe.  I ain't eating no cow stomach!



Apparently my mother used to love tripe and onions cooked in milk as a girl...until she discovered what it was


----------



## arnott

I go these Queen stickers free with the purchase of a Print on Etsy!


----------



## limom

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! Looks delicious!!!


It is a special bonding time with my college age son. We go around Long Island eating lunch specials…
I will miss those times when he goes back in August.
My waist band otoh


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## ifahima

Nutella filled pancake


----------



## Kevinaxx

Nutella filled anything is amazing…!


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> It is a special bonding time with my college age son. We go around Long Island eating lunch specials…
> I will miss those times when he goes back in August.
> My waist band otoh


The best lunch companion...enjoy!


----------



## Souzie

This pair of Foo Dogs. They weight a ton...literally.


----------



## tlamdang08

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5138300


OMG so cute


----------



## tlamdang08

Walk on the beach, have breakfast and planing for the up coming road trip.


have a good day everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5138300


Oh my word!!!! What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Walk on the beach, have breakfast and planing for the up coming road trip.
> View attachment 5139711
> 
> have a good day everyone


Breathtaking picture.
And your bag is really breathtaking!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Nutella filled anything is amazing…!


You and my DD3 would really get along!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cute keychain my DD got me.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> This pair of Foo Dogs. They weight a ton...literally.
> 
> View attachment 5139060




Are you Chinese?


----------



## arnott

Today's harvest!  Swipe to see it sliced!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are you Chinese?


My husband is...so we have a lot of foo dogs/Chinese decor around the house.


----------



## Kevinaxx

12 ft sub or 12 ft bun with custard?


----------



## JenJBS

My cousin had her baby! Both Mom and Baby are doing well. So happy for them!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My husband is...so we have a lot of foo dogs/Chinese decor around the house.




Interesting!  I didn't even know they are called Foo Dogs!


----------



## cheremushki

-Mountain hike in the rain, a first stair way of hell in the season.
-Beer and yam fries on the top, because it averages a 1000 calories for a hike so why not.
-Pass out onto a nap, I don't even remember.
-Homemade gin cocktail with a sunset.

World's all right.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Interesting!  I didn't even know they are called Foo Dogs!


Yep...they're known to Westerners as Foo Dogs but in Chinese, they're called Shishi...which translates to stone lions.


----------



## Pippitt

-coffee...
-big kiss and big hug from my 1 yr old and 5 yr old (eventhough they drive me mad sometimes)
-surprise cuddle and kiss from my teenage daughter 
-laying in bed watching tv, relaxing and cuddling with my husband (rarely happens cos we are workaholic as per our teenage daughter)
-online browsing -- bags for me! clothes and shoes for my kids


----------



## Kevinaxx

Pippitt said:


> -online browsing


I online browse so much if they made it a sports category I’d be gold   A long time ago I just naturally figured out netaporter updates around 10-11pm pst m, w, f…



I’m getting there before the month end


----------



## tlamdang08

We are having fun


----------



## 880

@Kevinaxx, I vote custard 

Wow, @tlamdang08, that fish!!!!!!!!!

@JenJBS, congrats to your cousin! Hope mom and baby are doing well! 

@xsouzie, love your foo dogs! DH and I have very small ones given by a former assistant of his

@cheremushki, yam fries and a homemade gin cocktail sound perfect! 

Botanical Garden exhibit Yayoi Kusama: Cosmic Nature


----------



## cheremushki

Beautiful sunset, good book and coconut, mango and blueberry gin tonight.  Getting ready for hell hike #2 tomorrow!


----------



## chowlover2

xsouzie said:


> My husband is...so we have a lot of foo dogs/Chinese decor around the house.


I'm not Chinese, but I love foo dogs! I collect porcelain foo dogs and consider my 2 Chows my live foo dogs.


----------



## Souzie

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not Chinese, but I love foo dogs! I collect porcelain foo dogs and consider my 2 Chows my live foo dogs.


That's awesome...I'd love to see your collection and your chows!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> *Botanical Garden exhibit Yayoi Kusama: Cosmic Nature*
> 
> View attachment 5140829
> View attachment 5140830
> View attachment 5140831
> View attachment 5140832


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Little things....I found out that my OpenTable points (OpenTable is an app for making restaurant reservations), while not worth much when redeemed for dinners, can be donated to No Kid Hungry and actually make a big difference. I donated 7000 points today - that made me smile


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> Little things....I found out that my OpenTable points (OpenTable is an app for making restaurant reservations), while not worth much when redeemed for dinners, can be donated to No Kid Hungry and actually make a big difference. I donated 7000 points today - that made me smile


Oh I didn’t know this! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, congrats to your cousin! Hope mom and baby are doing well!



Thank you!   They are.  But I'm still waiting for pics of baby, so I'm not.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

According to The NY Times Spelling Bee Game, I am a Genius!!!     This is the first time I hit genius level (highest level) in a month!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> According to The NY Times Spelling Bee Game, I am a Genius!!!     This is the first time I hit genius level (highest level) in a month!


----------



## etoile de mer

I love my bicycle and I love my almost daily rides in our leafy neighborhood!  Have been so grateful for both!


----------



## limom

It is so humid out there that it is hard to exercise outside..
So I went shopping and you guessed it…


----------



## Kevinaxx

Went out of my way and walked for citrus brioche and green smoothie with ginger.



Finally can put down studying for a bit and focus on work and misc things I’ve pushed back these past few weeks.


----------



## cheremushki

limom said:


> It is so humid out there that it is hard to exercise outside..
> So I went shopping and you guessed it…
> 
> View attachment 5141436



A quote you must know: "shopping is my cardio". - the internet meme


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> We are having fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140819
> View attachment 5140818
> View attachment 5140817




Who's the guy with the big guns?  Nice Tuna!  Did you catch it yourself?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cheremushki said:


> A quote you must know: "shopping is my cardio". - the internet meme


Lol!  I think it only counts if you go into the stores!  Online shopping does not make my tush smaller


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Who's the guy with the big guns?  Nice Tuna!  Did you catch it yourself?!


He is just a friend. His brother-in-law caught 5 of them in one trip. So He gave us this one


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> He is just a friend. His brother-in-law caught 5 of them in one trip. So He gave us this one




Ooh, free!


----------



## arnott

This free artwork print I got with purchase:


----------



## cheremushki

Beat my own best time up the mountain!
Got the second shot of vaccine.
Finish off with an ice cream cone treat


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5142544
> 
> Beat my own best time up the mountain!
> Got the second shot of vaccine.
> Finish off with an ice cream cone treat


Wow!!! All good things!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A tiny visitor on  my pepper plant.
I think he/she wants to sell car insurance.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> A tiny visitor on  my pepper plant.
> I think he/she wants to sell car insurance.
> View attachment 5142833



Beautiful photo!  Yes to the insurance!  And enjoy your peppers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you


etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful photo!  Yes to the insurance!  And enjoy your peppers!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

cats purring


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sunshine mama said:


> A tiny visitor on  my pepper plant.
> I think he/she wants to sell car insurance.
> View attachment 5142833


----------



## arnott

Wore my new Wolf ring out for the first time today and it looks even better outside in the daylight!  The blue diamond eyes sparkle!  And I noticed that some parts of the ring have a mirror finish, for example there is a shiny line down the middle, and other parts have a matte finish!  Love that detail!


----------



## Mimmy

Garden fresh pineapple!


----------



## Lake Effect

I saw a pair of tie dye joggers on a mannequin in a store recently, and felt all   but they were  mostly sold out. I went into a local department store two weeks ago to return something, and they had an entire display of them! I ecstatically bought a pair. 
I had an extremely tedious day in the office yesterday, topped off by a long commute in rainy weather, with a significant accident on the last stretch.
I come home, just about ready to collapse in a heap. Instead of my old sweats, I reached for my new joggers and felt all warm and fuzzy inside. I wore them to bed.


----------



## arnott

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5143769
> 
> Garden fresh pineapple!




Where do you live?!


----------



## Mimmy

arnott said:


> Where do you live?!


The Tampa Bay area in Florida.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sitting with a friend having a chai latte watching the views from the river


----------



## arnott

They used Queen's song, the one Brian May wrote for his Japanese fans in the 70s in the Opening Ceremonies!


----------



## arnott

Brian's reaction to his song being used in the Opening Ceremonies:


----------



## Kevinaxx

colleague leaving so we did a bit 


^peach white chocolate cheesecake





one of them lives near by so the viewwww (and the elevator with the cute little bench)


----------



## arnott

My Cauliflower looks like this today!  I was a bit worried when I saw it turning purple, but then I read that it's normal!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> colleague leaving so we did a bit
> View attachment 5145482
> 
> ^peach white chocolate cheesecake
> View attachment 5145481
> 
> View attachment 5145483
> 
> 
> one of them lives near by so the viewwww (and the elevator with the cute little bench)
> 
> View attachment 5145480
> View attachment 5145479
> View attachment 5145478



We've also had a supervisor leaving at my work.. It's so hard to say goodbye to people you adore and even harder to say goodbye during these days..  The view looks amazing!


----------



## cheremushki

The purse forum's new reaction emoji update.  
It really makes me happy.


----------



## arnott

Free Perfume from Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Sunshine mama

French fries


----------



## Souzie

Got this from my Instacart shopper.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Got this from my Instacart shopper.
> 
> View attachment 5146235


Drool


----------



## cheremushki

@Sunshine mama & @xsouzie here are your workouts for the day.


----------



## LemonDrop

I guess this isn't a small thing. I am beginning to get my life, eating habits and workouts back in order and have lost 5 pounds and feel really good.  My clothes are beginning to fit again and I feel lighter not eating a bunch of garbage food.


----------



## shesnochill

Appreciating where I am in my life. I resigned my position at my current company and accepted another this week. (Big) Plus just enjoying a Saturday evening in with my fiancé. (Small)


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> @Sunshine mama & @xsouzie here are your workouts for the day.



43 minutes...yikes! Is there one that's maybe 5-10 minutes for beginners like me? I remember doing the squat challenge a while ago...maybe I will start off with that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> @Sunshine mama & @xsouzie here are your workouts for the day.



Thank you dear @cheremushki for looking out for me! 
I actually really need to workout my upper body!


----------



## tlamdang08

Some pictures at Bryce Canyon trip


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Some pictures at Bryce Canyon trip
> View attachment 5146563
> View attachment 5146565
> View attachment 5146566
> View attachment 5146567
> View attachment 5146568
> View attachment 5146569
> View attachment 5146570


Love all the pictures! Was it hot there?


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Love all the pictures! Was it hot there?


No, it was raining half a day, we were lucky that we planned to hike in the early morning.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> 43 minutes...yikes! Is there one that's maybe 5-10 minutes for beginners like me? I remember doing the squat challenge a while ago...maybe I will start off with that.



Starting is the first step!  So hold off on the 1 hour challenge then?  



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you dear @cheremushki for looking out for me!
> I actually really need to workout my upper body!



I love helping people 

But really.  It's been 5 weeks of everyday workout challenge and 2 1000 calorie hikes.  I can definitely feel and see my jump squats has gotten more powerful!!  And muscles are coming back!  You can do it guys!

Oops, forgot about @Volvomom.  Not getting off the hook!  

@tlamdang08  you live in some amazing part of the US.  That area in particular is on my bucket list for the hike & photography.  You are very lucky!


----------



## hers4eva

*Small things that make me happy! Photography!*

*Taking your time and getting that perfect pose/capture of an adorable young male Ruby-throated Hummingbird in fight sipping your beloved Cardinal Flowers!*






Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Irishgal

From my plants to jam, blackberry season is coming to an end. It was fun picking all the blackberries on my property and making jam and cobbler.


----------



## cheremushki

Just harvested my red russians yesterday.  Planted half season so growth is quiet small.  I'm drying to replant this coming September for next summer harvest.  Should be able to grow bigger bulbs next round.


----------



## misstrine85

Sitting on the couch, my DHs hand in mine, while we watch Friends


----------



## Volvomom

Today ......home cleaning, relaxing, watching tv, me and son, hubby working.   Dinner is marinating already.   Simple little things.


----------



## tlamdang08

@zion nation park


----------



## tlamdang08

We are having breakfast with the beautiful nature surrounding


----------



## tlamdang08

Indian Playhouses


----------



## Sunshine mama

@tlamdang08 
Thank you for posting such beautiful photos.  They made me smile!!!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Irishgal said:


> From my plants to jam, blackberry season is coming to an end. It was fun picking all the blackberries on my property and making jam and cobbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146647


My Mother had all of her gooseberries and most of her black currants and red currants stripped by blackbirds. However, some of the currants were hidden underneath quite a few leaves and her younger neighbour (still elderly) came up asap to gather all that was left - here's hoping (fingers crossed) there's a pot of jam or/and bottle of cordial in the offing at least for them both.

Those piggy birds though.... 

Your blackberry haul looks awesome! I want some of that jam!


----------



## Irishgal

Cornflower Blue said:


> My Mother had all of her gooseberries and most of her black currants and red currants stripped by blackbirds. However, some of the currants were hidden underneath quite a few leaves and her younger neighbour (still elderly) came up asap to gather all that was left - here's hoping (fingers crossed) there's a pot of jam or/and bottle of cordial in the offing at least for them both.
> 
> Those piggy birds though....
> 
> Your blackberry haul looks awesome! I want some of that jam!


I wonder if the reason the birds don’t get to the blackberries much is because they are quite thorny. The lower ones I left for the little box turtles who live on the property but the rest were left alone. Do gooseberries have thorns?


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to Las Vegas today with thousands of memories …I try to keep positive thoughts. Somehow I get lost in Bellagio, even though I have been here many times. To my surprise I wonder around Hermès  store for 4 times. I thought maybe my dear beloved husband wants to give me some gift


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Some pictures at Bryce Canyon trip
> View attachment 5146563
> View attachment 5146565
> View attachment 5146566
> View attachment 5146567
> View attachment 5146568
> View attachment 5146569
> View attachment 5146570




Why do the roots of the tree in the 2nd picture look above ground like that?


----------



## arnott

Irishgal said:


> From my plants to jam, blackberry season is coming to an end. It was fun picking all the blackberries on my property and making jam and cobbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146647




Did you plant the blackberry bushes?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Irishgal said:


> I wonder if the reason the birds don’t get to the blackberries much is because they are quite thorny. The lower ones I left for the little box turtles who live on the property but the rest were left alone. Do gooseberries have thorns?


I think the bushes are pretty thorny? My mother has a mini orchard consisting of a few apple trees and some currant bushes and the gooseberries. It's on a slope with a very sunny aspect and sheltered from behind. Normally there's a fairly good haul and there would have been this year had it not been for those blackbirds - my mother was really indignant about it all!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Why do the roots of the tree in the 2nd picture look above ground like that?


I believe that is the nature of surviving the lack of nutrients.


----------



## tlamdang08

My earings had arrived. So cute


----------



## Irishgal

arnott said:


> Did you plant the blackberry bushes?


No they grow wild here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to Las Vegas today with thousands of memories …I try to keep positive thoughts. Somehow I get lost in Bellagio, even though I have been here many times. To my surprise I wonder around Hermès  store for 4 times. I thought maybe my dear beloved husband wants to give me some gift
> View attachment 5147857


I hope you have(had) a great time with new memories and many positive thoughts!!!


----------



## arnott

My cousin just dropped by with some freshy picked fruit that she picked herself!  Peaches less than 24 hours off the tree, 2 different kinds of cherries.  Freshly squeezed apple cider and local cranberry jam!


----------



## Volvomom

Stormy right now......but we are all home together and just relaxing after a long day!!!!   Makes me very happy!!!!!!!


----------



## limom

Best of both worlds!


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> Best of both worlds!
> View attachment 5148889



You lucky duck!  Absolute favorite, being at the beach with a good book. Even better, beach chair at the edge of the water, feet in the water, while reading a book! Wish I were there!


----------



## etoile de mer

We've been rewatching Downton Abbey, an episode per night. Just as good the second time!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> We've been rewatching Downton Abbey, an episode per night. Just as good the second time!


I’ve been binge watching the show- only 1 episode left for me


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’ve been binge watching the show- only 1 episode left for me



Only one remaining, I'm sad for you! Trying to string it out, here. Will be so sad when it's over! Had forgotten so many details. We're in the middle of season 3...poor Edith! Won't elaborate so don't spoil for others, but that was rough!!

Love the story, and so beautifully filmed. We're in awe of the grounds and gorgeous huge trees!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Only one remaining, I'm sad for you! Trying to string it out, here. Will be so sad when it's over! Had forgotten so many details. We're in the middle of season 3...poor Edith! Won't elaborate so don't spoil for others, but that was rough!!
> 
> Love the story, and so beautifully filmed. We're in awe of the grounds and gorgeous huge trees!


I probably will rewatch it in a few months.  It is a good show!


----------



## tlamdang08

Instant but freshly made  


Follow up by mid-day coffee and a matcha kit kat



Watching drama sitcom movies


----------



## AntiqueShopper

tlamdang08 said:


> Instant but freshly made
> View attachment 5149426
> 
> Follow up by mid-day coffee and a matcha kit kat
> 
> View attachment 5149427
> 
> Watching drama sitcom movies
> View attachment 5149431


Nothing wrong with instant noodles


----------



## Sunshine mama

These Verry Cherry plums are so cute and yummy!!! They are part cherry and part plum.


----------



## etoile de mer

tlamdang08 said:


> Instant but freshly made
> View attachment 5149426
> 
> Follow up by mid-day coffee and a matcha kit kat
> 
> View attachment 5149427
> 
> Watching drama sitcom movies
> View attachment 5149431



Now I'm craving poached eggs! That looks delicious!


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> These Verry Cherry plums are so cute and yummy!!! They are part cherry and part plum.
> View attachment 5149442
> View attachment 5149443



Wow, interesting, have never heard of those! I love Pluots this time of year. They're a plum apricot mix. They're so good, I have some ripe ones in the kitchen ready to eat!    (That drool emoji is both creepy and funny! )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another small thing that made me happy: the tiny visitor came back! Can you find him among the leaves and the peppers?
I still haven't bought car insurance from him yet though.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> Another small thing that made me happy: the tiny visitor came back! Can you find him among the leaves and the peppers?
> I still haven't bought car insurance from him yet though.
> View attachment 5149573



So fun, took me a bit to find him! You've made a happy home for him!


----------



## Souzie

Found this rabbit hole under my deck...




And this little guy. That's the closest I could get to him


----------



## Volvomom

Busy day at work, but had some family visitors, which was awesome.   Then hubby cooked dinner and now us three are all snuggled in our beds.  Love when we are home together!!!!!!!


----------



## limom

Such a great pepper harvest!
What are @Sunshine mama cooking?
Besides figs and strawberries, I got zero, nada to show for..
Since my cats are now seniors, birds, rabbits and all the critters have gotten there first


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> So fun, took me a bit to find him! You've made a happy home for him!


Thank you! I hope he sticks around and eat all the bugs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> Such a great pepper harvest!
> What are @Sunshine mama cooking?
> Besides figs and strawberries, I got zero, nada to show for..
> Since my cats are now seniors, birds, rabbits and all the critters have gotten there first


Thank you.  I usually eat them raw.


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> Wow, interesting, have never heard of those! I love Pluots this time of year. They're a plum apricot mix. They're so good, I have some ripe ones in the kitchen ready to eat!    (That drool emoji is both creepy and funny! )


I've never heard of them either.  I just wanted to try them because they were so cute, but it turns out that they're delish!


----------



## Kevinaxx

There was this photo on the company interweb and it was a funny one to me because of the expressions on a few of them… total is five… but looking up them starting from right to left where the three on the right were males (and the two on the left were females) it warms my heart when the first was a sr manager (male), followed by a director, director, director and director (male, male, female and female respectively). But also the only one of them to have a cfa is female  one of the male is level 2 candidate so maybe his journey isn’t over yet.

not everyone is a director, we do have research analysts, managers, sr managers, etc but it makes me  to know we have the diversity not just from a race level (as there was only one Caucasian amongst them) but also on a gender level.

Esp since I just found out the level 1 for cfa pass % is 25… down from 44…


----------



## Cornflower Blue

The feel and smell of hot laundry out of the drier - I really need to get out more...


----------



## tlamdang08

Cornflower Blue said:


> The feel and smell of hot laundry out of the drier - I really need to get out more...


I spent whole day yesterday at home to wash my clothes and today I did get out , brought home a beautiful pink dress shirt
Start a  new comedy drama sitcoms, laugh, live, life  
I also lost 2 size of dress. Should I celebrate that too


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Another small thing that made me happy: the tiny visitor came back! Can you find him among the leaves and the peppers?
> I still haven't bought car insurance from him yet though.
> View attachment 5149573


I see that adorable little face!


tlamdang08 said:


> I spent whole day yesterday at home to wash my clothes and today I did get out , brought home a beautiful pink dress shirt
> Start a  new comedy drama sitcoms, laugh, live, life
> I also lost 2 size of dress. Should I celebrate that too
> View attachment 5150671


You lost weight? Bravo!


----------



## etoile de mer

This morning's smoothie!  My recipe keeps getting more complicated, meanwhile I'm enjoying the path to smoothie perfection!  This was the best yet - blueberries, raspberries, banana, cherries, peach, pear, coconut milk, nut milk, and orange juice.


----------



## 880

@tlamdang08 congrats on your losing two dress sizes! I think I gained two sizes this week  . In ca visiting family and friends dads ninetieth birthday. Went back to Fred’s place in Sausalito for lemon ricotta pancakes and deep fried French toast. Sadly forgot to take a picture. And, had some of the best food in recent memory at Post Ranch Inn in Big Sur
Crackling crisp topped focaccia and asparagus (among lots of other delicious things)


----------



## luvprada

He makes me happy every day!


----------



## luvprada

And so does his ‘brother’


----------



## shesnochill

Sitting here on a Friday night.. enjoying a glass of cheap wine in the comfort of my own home.. Orlana Vinho Verde White Wine  (It WAS full anyways.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fresh peppers from my plants. They grew so much since the last time I took some pictures!


----------



## arnott

Rain for the first time since before the 41 degrees celsius (That's 105.8 Fahrenheit) degree heat dome last June!


----------



## Volvomom

I love all the pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent whole day yesterday at home to wash my clothes and today I did get out , brought home a beautiful pink dress shirt
> Start a  new comedy drama sitcoms, laugh, live, life
> I also lost 2 size of dress. Should I celebrate that too
> View attachment 5150671



HOW?  I've seen your food photos!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Broke my clean eating for this treat.  Bought it for the office and the new team lead(for her first week survived).

It was sooooo gooooood.  Mine was pistachio & raspberry and I took second one home for today's morning treat, earl grey cream filled.  

Oh and I did weights when I got home after


----------



## etoile de mer

luvprada said:


> He makes me happy every day!





luvprada said:


> And so does his ‘brother’



Aww, cuties!  




arnott said:


> Rain for the first time since before the 41 degrees celsius (That's 105.8 Fahrenheit) degree heat dome last June!



Oh, nice, I bet the air felt great afterwards! 



cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5152030
> 
> 
> Broke my clean eating for this treat.  Bought it for the office and the new team lead(for her first week survived).
> 
> It was sooooo gooooood.  Mine was pistachio & raspberry and I took second one home for today's morning treat, earl grey cream filled.
> 
> Oh and I did weights when I got home after



Those look delicious!  Like you, I choose my treats strategically.  Looks like you made a good decision!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Rain for the first time since before the 41 degrees celsius (That's 105.8 Fahrenheit) degree heat dome last June!


You can have some of ours. It's been raining 3-4 times a week here!


----------



## etoile de mer

xsouzie said:


> You can have some of ours. It's been raining 3-4 times a week here!



May I also have some?


----------



## Souzie

etoile de mer said:


> May I also have some?


Rain coming your way!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> HOW?  I've seen your food photos!!!


I eat very little


----------



## tlamdang08

Having nice time at camp ground


----------



## cheremushki

"balanced diet".
Happy diet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My daughter made homemade biscuits, sweet strawberries, and fresh whipped  cream.

This is her plating of the strawberry shortcake


	

		
			
		

		
	
This is my plating!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> My daughter made homemade biscuits, sweet strawberries, and fresh whipped  cream.
> 
> This is her plating of the strawberry shortcake
> View attachment 5152327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plating!
> View attachment 5152329


Awwwww, godammit.  


*pardon*


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Awwwww, godammit.
> 
> 
> *pardon*


LOLOL!!


----------



## Volvomom

Sunshine mama said:


> My daughter made homemade biscuits, sweet strawberries, and fresh whipped  cream.
> 
> This is her plating of the strawberry shortcake
> View attachment 5152327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plating!
> View attachment 5152329


Looks gorgeous!!!!!!....... I could actually finish off both.   LoL


----------



## Volvomom

luvprada said:


> And so does his ‘brother’


They are so FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 880

Falconry lesson at the post Ranch Inn in Big Sur CA
with a Harris Hawk and a great spotted owl
so interesting to learn about and see the predatory birds (we also saw a peregrine falconl a red tailed Hawk and a few others


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5152317
> 
> 
> "balanced diet".
> Happy diet.


Looks like my pandemic stress diet


----------



## arnott

Saw this picture of Sean McColl at the Safeway right in front of the gym where I used to play Badminton with his Mom!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> My daughter made homemade biscuits, sweet strawberries, and fresh whipped  cream.
> 
> This is her plating of the strawberry shortcake
> View attachment 5152327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plating!
> View attachment 5152329


I actually prefer your plating.


----------



## GhstDreamer

There were so many beautiful flowers at the park today. Took a stroll through it with my sister and father and taking a boatload of pics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> There were so many beautiful flowers at the park today. Took a stroll through it with my sister and father and taking a boatload of pics.


That's a beautiful park!


----------



## cheremushki

Third hike of the "mother nature's stairmaster", 2830 steps in total.

Didn't beat my all time best, but made new friend and possibly a hike club is formed.

Smokes from interior wafting into the urban area.


----------



## LilOshawott

Went to a huge outdoor antique fair today. Glad I came early before it became too warm outside.
I just had to get this little beanie since it's my favorite Pokémon


----------



## QuelleFromage

LilOshawott said:


> Went to a huge outdoor antique fair today. Glad I came early before it became too warm outside.
> I just had to get this little beanie since it's my favorite Pokémon
> 
> View attachment 5153486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153488


Awww I love Oshawott too (Zigzagoon is probably my favorite, though)!


----------



## Souzie

Brown sugar boba ice cream cups..



And these tiny mangoes


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Brown sugar boba ice cream cups..
> View attachment 5154144
> 
> 
> And these tiny mangoes
> View attachment 5154147


Woah, I've never seen the boba ice cream in cup version!  How was it?


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Woah, I've never seen the boba ice cream in cup version!  How was it?


I know right? Just saw them today and I had to grab a box! They taste just like the bars, only the ice cream is a lot softer. It also came with individually wrapped popsicle sticks to use as spoons.


----------



## tlamdang08

An unexpected swan at the bottom of my espresso


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> An unexpected swan at the bottom of my espresso
> View attachment 5154740


Awwww that's so cool!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Walking


----------



## skyqueen

Freshly mowed grass!


----------



## etoile de mer

Coconut milk tapioca! I think tapioca may divide the masses, my husband really dislikes the texture, he won't even try it. So I make it in small batches, because this is all for me, me, me!  It's really off white not beige as appears in this pic, my camera is making it look even less appealing!


----------



## tlamdang08

Late lunch. Finally


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Late lunch. Finally
> View attachment 5155090


Korean food!


----------



## arnott

Went "Home" today:


----------



## Kevinaxx

Work had pizza party yesterday and I had that yesterday and again today  because they ordered a lot


----------



## cheremushki

Keto chocolates.  
Yes.  
They make me happy.
Not a strawberry whipped cream scone.
Not some delicious Korean bbq meats.
Not some pizza.  Times two.

One. Serving. Of. Keto. Chocolate.

NOT jealous at all!!

Ok, I ate two.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Work had pizza party yesterday and I had that yesterday and again today  because they ordered a lot
> 
> View attachment 5155238




Yay, free food!  Is that piece Vegetarian?


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Yay, free food!  Is that piece Vegetarian?


Love free food! And no, there’s pepperoni and sausage

Currently having this for dessert



(Full disclosure I hit all three rings and plan on doing exercise sesh later. Gotta work it off, and then when I work out I gotta reward myself).


----------



## GhstDreamer

Had lunch at a tea cafe today - curry tuna melt gluten free of course.


----------



## etoile de mer

Homemade nut milk, yum!  This combo is my favorite, it's made with almonds, pecans, cashews, dates, and vanilla bean.


----------



## Monaliceke

etoile de mer said:


> Homemade nut milk, yum!  This combo is my favorite, it's made with almonds, pecans, cashews, dates, and vanilla bean.
> 
> View attachment 5156002


Yum! Do you need a special blender to make this? Nuts are harder than seeds, I believe?
I read that it will take a long time to blend nut butter if using a regular blender, so I am wondering if it would be the same for blending nuts to extract the milk.


----------



## etoile de mer

Monaliceke said:


> Yum! Do you need a special blender to make this? Nuts are harder than seeds, I believe?
> I read that it will take a long time to blend nut butter if using a regular blender, so I am wondering if it would be the same for blending nuts to extract the milk.



I just use a regular blender, see pics below. Lots of water makes the blending possible.  After it's blended it's strained and squuezed through a nut milk bag, easy! But, sadly, I can't make nut butter in this blender, not powerful enough!








Enjoying it warm this morning with pumpkin pie spice sprinkled on top!


----------



## 880

.


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> Microblading is when a pen-like blade is used to cut hair-like strokes on your skin and then ink is deposited onto the cuts, left for a few minutes then wiped off. With nano brows, the tool used is very similar to a tattoo machine. It's dipped in pigment and hair strokes are "drawn" into your skin. Powder brows, similar tool to a tattoo machine. But instead of hair-like strokes, the pigment is "shaded" on to your skin. The end result looks like you used powder to fill in your brows.
> It doesn't hurt because a numbing cream is applied to the area beforehand and it's re-applied throughout the procedure.
> 
> Microblading/nano brows:
> View attachment 5106000
> 
> 
> Powder brows..
> View attachment 5106009


@Kevinaxx, @xsouzie, thank you! I was also inspired by @tlamdang08 to finally go get my brows done. I had a hybrid ombré powder nano done at Brows by Renee. Renee is an artist! Am so thrilled with the results! She will build more depth at my touch up, and I’m also going to get lip pigment done by her assistant!








						Le Kitsuné
					






					www.browsbyrenee.com


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> @Kevinaxx, @xsouzie, thank you! I was also inspired by @tlamdang08 to finally go get my brows done. I had a hybrid ombré powder nano done at Brows by Renee. Renee is an artist! Am so thrilled with the results! She will build more depth at my touch up, and I’m also going to get lip pigment done by her assistant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Kitsuné
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.browsbyrenee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156568


I love it!!!


----------



## Monaliceke

etoile de mer said:


> I just use a regular blender, see pics below. Lots of water makes the blending possible.  After it's blended it's strained and squuezed through a nut milk bag, easy! But, sadly, I can't make nut butter in this blender, not powerful enough!
> 
> View attachment 5156469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156470
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying it warm this morning with pumpkin pie spice sprinkled on top!
> 
> View attachment 5156471



Oh, you’re making me hungry


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @Kevinaxx, @xsouzie, thank you! I was also inspired by @tlamdang08 to finally go get my brows done. I had a hybrid ombré powder nano done at Brows by Renee. Renee is an artist! Am so thrilled with the results! She will build more depth at my touch up, and I’m also going to get lip pigment done by her assistant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Kitsuné
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.browsbyrenee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156568


I have been looking into lip pigment as well. Brows look amazing and they always look better after the touch up!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> I have been looking into lip pigment as well. Brows look amazing and they always look better after the touch up!


my friend said it hurt


----------



## cheremushki

etoile de mer said:


> I just use a regular blender, see pics below. Lots of water makes the blending possible.  After it's blended it's strained and squuezed through a nut milk bag, easy! But, sadly, I can't make nut butter in this blender, not powerful enough!
> 
> View attachment 5156469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156470
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying it warm this morning with pumpkin pie spice sprinkled on top!
> 
> View attachment 5156471


This looks absolutely delicious.  Do you add any sweetner?  And I thought I read that homemade nut milks don't last long?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156857


Ooh... where did you get this? One of my good friends is absolutely nuts about Peanuts so I usually gift her something Peanuts related for her birthday. That  purse charm would make a cute gift!


----------



## 880

Van Gogh interactive exhibit was amazing. Just a beautiful experience. Worth it to get VIP tickets bc you can just walk in. You also get to keep some souvenir cushions and things, but you don’t have to (we turned ours in). In the last two pics the floor graphics kept changing and moving in coordination with the walls. The floor starts as solid black, then stars and abstract forms move in and it starts to morph. The show was edited/curated really well, and the layering of images was really stunning. You go the sense of being inside the paintings. the music helped facilitate the flow of imagery. There was a fabulous sequence with a moving archway that framed various paintings and created depth. I forgot to take pics of that. 










@tlamdang08, Renee told me that the watercolor lips are about the same or a bit less than the eyebrows in terms of pain, but the lips take four hours? I’m doing it on Saturday, and I’ll give you guys an update in terms of pain lol. Not sure if Saturday is four hours bc it’s supposed to be the initial session. I have to sugar scrub and moisturize lips quite a bit before then as per prep. I also was asked to provide pics of the lips in natural light so the aesthetician can mix colors in advance.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156857



So cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Van Gogh interactive exhibit was amazing. Just a beautiful experience. Worth it to get VIP tickets bc you can just walk in. You also get to keep some souvenir cushions and things, but you don’t have to (we turned ours in). In the last two pics the floor graphics kept changing and moving in coordination with the walls. The floor starts as solid black, then stars and abstract forms move in and it starts to morph. The show was edited/curated really well, and the layering of images was really stunning. You go the sense of being inside the paintings. the music helped facilitate the flow of imagery. There was a fabulous sequence with a moving archway that framed various paintings and created depth. I forgot to take pics of that.
> 
> View attachment 5156968
> View attachment 5156969
> View attachment 5156970
> View attachment 5156971
> View attachment 5156972
> View attachment 5156973
> View attachment 5156974
> 
> 
> @tlamdang08, Renee told me that the watercolor lips are about the same or a bit less than the eyebrows in terms of pain, but the lips take four hours? I’m doing it on Saturday, and I’ll give you guys an update in terms of pain lol. Not sure if Saturday is four hours bc it’s supposed to be the initial session. I have to sugar scrub and moisturize lips quite a bit before then as per prep. I also was asked to provide pics of the lips in natural light so the aesthetician can mix colors in advance.


Can't wait to see


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156857



I love this, adorable!


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> This looks absolutely delicious.  Do you add any sweetner?  And I thought I read that homemade nut milks don't last long?



As we like it just subtly sweet, I use medjool dates to add some sweetness. I've had it last a week, but we usually use it in 3-4 days, so I typically make it twice per week. I do make sure all equipment and utensils I use are scrupulously clean to avoid contamination, and I chill it right away. Once I started making my own I felt so spoiled, freshly made nut milk is so good!  It actually tastes like nuts  versus most of the pre-made options!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Ooh... where did you get this? One of my good friends is absolutely nuts about Peanuts so I usually gift her something Peanuts related for her birthday. That  purse charm would make a cute gift!


Thank you. 




__





						COACH® Outlet | Coach X Peanuts Circular Pouch Bag Charm With Woodstock
					

Shop Coach X Peanuts Circular Pouch Bag Charm With Woodstock On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.




					www.coachoutlet.com


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® Outlet | Coach X Peanuts Circular Pouch Bag Charm With Woodstock
> 
> 
> Shop Coach X Peanuts Circular Pouch Bag Charm With Woodstock On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coachoutlet.com



Thanks so much for sharing! I just ordered one for my good friend who loves both Peanuts and hiking/camping. I decided she absolutely needs this little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Is it silly that this makes me smile/happy? It’s a bit funny…

working out of another office today and borrowing a colleague who works from home’s office. He’s not very tech savvy and actually just had someone show him how to venmo a year ago (prior he would always pay or withdraw cash to pay back) and somehow he has a logi set which looks right, both the keyboard and mouse but when I plug my computer into the dock only the keyboard works… I was wondering why he has a physical mouse with cord and then realized somehow either someone pranked him and swap out his mouse with exact one that is in this type of keyboard/mouse set or somehow the set now has the keyboard working and not the mouse… and both are fairly new as he’s not been in much since, and actually you can see the plastic on both keyboard and mouse if you look closely…


And I checked… they’re both green/open…


----------



## GhstDreamer

Yesterday my partner decided to go to one of my favorite bakeries after work to pick up some sweets for me. I am pretty sure it is because I was making his favorite meal - lasagna. Lol That bakery makes my favorite macarons. Supposed to be half a dozen but he ate one!


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> my friend said it hurt


Yikes...even with the numbing?


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Yikes...even with the numbing?


yup, I drove her home, so I knew how awful it was. If you don't have bad pigment lips, I don't think it is worth doing it


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> Van Gogh interactive exhibit was amazing. Just a beautiful experience. Worth it to get VIP tickets bc you can just walk in. You also get to keep some souvenir cushions and things, but you don’t have to (we turned ours in). In the last two pics the floor graphics kept changing and moving in coordination with the walls. The floor starts as solid black, then stars and abstract forms move in and it starts to morph. The show was edited/curated really well, and the layering of images was really stunning. You go the sense of being inside the paintings. the music helped facilitate the flow of imagery. There was a fabulous sequence with a moving archway that framed various paintings and created depth. I forgot to take pics of that.
> 
> View attachment 5156968
> View attachment 5156969
> View attachment 5156970
> View attachment 5156971
> View attachment 5156972
> View attachment 5156973
> View attachment 5156974
> 
> 
> @tlamdang08, Renee told me that the watercolor lips are about the same or a bit less than the eyebrows in terms of pain, but the lips take four hours? I’m doing it on Saturday, and I’ll give you guys an update in terms of pain lol. Not sure if Saturday is four hours bc it’s supposed to be the initial session. I have to sugar scrub and moisturize lips quite a bit before then as per prep. I also was asked to provide pics of the lips in natural light so the aesthetician can mix colors in advance.


My brow lady, who's been doing permanent makeup for 20+ years said it takes her two hours. I don't know if I could lay there for four hours without talking LOL   

We have a Van Gogh exhibit in our area as well and looking at your pics, looks better than the ones I've seen online. Maybe we will go!



tlamdang08 said:


> yup, I drove her home, so I knew how awful it was. If you don't have bad pigment lips, I don't think it is worth doing it


Oh man. But it looks so nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My tiny visitor again.  This time right on top of the pepper!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Yesterday my partner decided to go to one of my favorite bakeries after work to pick up some sweets for me. I am pretty sure it is because I was making his favorite meal - lasagna. Lol That bakery makes my favorite macarons. Supposed to be half a dozen but he ate one!
> View attachment 5157500



I'm not kidding!!! Big time faucet action going on here.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> My tiny visitor again.  This time right on top of the pepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157655



Aww, so cute! Part of the family now, I think you need to name him!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> Aww, so cute! Part of the family now, I think you need to name him!


If he can save us 15% or more on car insurance I'll name him Geiko!


----------



## etoile de mer

Yellow squash!  I love these so much, I often make a meal of them.





For lunch today I sauteed in butter and topped with Parmesan.


----------



## GhstDreamer

etoile de mer said:


> Yellow squash!  I love these so much, I often make a meal of them.
> 
> View attachment 5157781
> 
> 
> 
> For lunch today I sauteed in butter and topped with Parmesan.
> 
> View attachment 5157783


That looks so delicious!


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> My brow lady, who's been doing permanent makeup for 20+ years said it takes her two hours. I don't know if I could lay there for four hours without talking LOL
> 
> We have a Van Gogh exhibit in our area as well and looking at your pics, looks better than the ones I've seen online. Maybe we will go!
> 
> 
> Oh man. But it looks so nice!


Wait, I didn’t realize you couldn’t talk! errrrrrr! Maybe the other two hours are the pre consultation Or something.

I hope you go see the van Gogh! I don’t think my pictures adequately describes how wonderful it was!

hugs


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> Wait, I didn’t realize you couldn’t talk! errrrrrr! Maybe the other two hours are the pre consultation Or something.
> 
> I hope you go see the van Gogh! I don’t think my pictures adequately describes how wonderful it was!
> 
> hugs


I don't know...I just assumed since they would be tattooing your lips.


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Van Gogh interactive exhibit was amazing. Just a beautiful experience. Worth it to get VIP tickets bc you can just walk in. You also get to keep some souvenir cushions and things, but you don’t have to (we turned ours in). In the last two pics the floor graphics kept changing and moving in coordination with the walls. The floor starts as solid black, then stars and abstract forms move in and it starts to morph. The show was edited/curated really well, and the layering of images was really stunning. You go the sense of being inside the paintings. the music helped facilitate the flow of imagery. There was a fabulous sequence with a moving archway that framed various paintings and created depth. I forgot to take pics of that.
> 
> View attachment 5156968
> View attachment 5156969
> View attachment 5156970
> View attachment 5156971
> View attachment 5156972
> View attachment 5156973
> View attachment 5156974
> 
> 
> @tlamdang08, Renee told me that the watercolor lips are about the same or a bit less than the eyebrows in terms of pain, but the lips take four hours? I’m doing it on Saturday, and I’ll give you guys an update in terms of pain lol. Not sure if Saturday is four hours bc it’s supposed to be the initial session. I have to sugar scrub and moisturize lips quite a bit before then as per prep. I also was asked to provide pics of the lips in natural light so the aesthetician can mix colors in advance.



It's interesting.  I've went to the one from my city and the set up is different.  I think I like the visual effects in your city much better with screens in between.  But I still enjoyed the one in our city!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> It's interesting.  I've went to the one from my city and the set up is different.  I think I like the visual effects in your city much better with screens in between.  But I still enjoyed the one in our city!


@cheremushki, I didn’t realize there was more than one (yep, I’m living under a rock lol) this one was the one I went to (pier 36  









						The venue - Immersive Van Gogh NYC
					

The Original Immersive Van Gogh New York Venue. THE VENUE The largest Van Gogh Exhibit in the world at Pier 36 NYC! The ORIGINAL Immersive Van Gogh Exhibit is thrilled to announce the once-in-a-lifetime exhibit will be located at Pier 36 NYC , a 75,000 square foot waterfront space located in...




					www.vangoghnyc.com


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My tiny visitor again.  This time right on top of the pepper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157655



He's so adorable! Cute little guy!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> @cheremushki, I didn’t realize there was more than one (yep, I’m living under a rock lol) this one was the one I went to (pier 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The venue - Immersive Van Gogh NYC
> 
> 
> The Original Immersive Van Gogh New York Venue. THE VENUE The largest Van Gogh Exhibit in the world at Pier 36 NYC! The ORIGINAL Immersive Van Gogh Exhibit is thrilled to announce the once-in-a-lifetime exhibit will be located at Pier 36 NYC , a 75,000 square foot waterfront space located in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vangoghnyc.com









I went to the one in the Convention centre here in Vancouver.  I don't think we had VIP tickets like you guys did, then again I was treated by a friend.  You can see how the space was set up differently here.


----------



## cheremushki

My Monstera finally got the split leaf!  
Also it's pouring rain here and it makes me sooo happy.  A perfect lazy weekend while indoor gardening and sipping coffee.  We haven't had rain for over 50 days.


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5158376
> View attachment 5158375
> 
> View attachment 5158381
> 
> 
> I went to the one in the Convention centre here in Vancouver.  I don't think we had VIP tickets like you guys did, then again I was treated by a friend.  You can see how the space was set up differently here.


Oh yours is so cool! I don’t think we got to see this section (in your pics) I wish we could see all the different ones! I wonder if all of them are a bit  different. Not sure VIP tickets make a difference except no line plus you get to keep your seat cushion lol
hugs


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5158379
> 
> My Monstera finally got the split leaf!
> Also it's pouring rain here and it makes me sooo happy.  A perfect lazy weekend while indoor gardening and sipping coffee.  We haven't had rain for over 50 days.


I can barely keep mine alive 

rewarded myself fried chicken sandwich and fries (ketchup mixed with sriracha sauce) after 120 minutes of exercise.


----------



## grietje

A brand new tube of toothpaste.  I also get happy when my hand soap dispensers (clear glass) are full.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I can barely keep mine alive
> 
> rewarded myself fried chicken sandwich and fries (ketchup mixed with sriracha sauce) after 120 minutes of exercise.
> 
> View attachment 5158508



Water once(or twice if your home is hot) a week, keep in near window?

I just finished repotting snake plants as well.  About 10 of them.  Quiet a few will get sent off to what I'm hoping is a good home.

What's your workout?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Water once(or twice if your home is hot) a week, keep in near window?
> 
> I just finished repotting snake plants as well.  About 10 of them.  Quiet a few will get sent off to what I'm hoping is a good home.
> 
> What's your workout?
> 
> View attachment 5158630


I am watering once and I’m moving the pot to near the sunshine or outside in the sun so fingers crossed. One already died on me 

what is that white display thingy behind your plants?

workout today was warmup stretches, sculpt/toning and then a 9 mile walk. Planning on a bit of cardio/boxing later this evening if I’m not too pooped (am feeling a bit pooped).


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I am watering once and I’m moving the pot to near the sunshine or outside in the sun so fingers crossed. One already died on me
> 
> what is that white display thingy behind your plants?
> 
> workout today was warmup stretches, sculpt/toning and then a 9 mile walk. Planning on a bit of cardio/boxing later this evening if I’m not too pooped (am feeling a bit pooped).



I think they're surprisingly hardy.  I thought it was dead and kept the empty pot.  And with consistent watering it came back.  I was spraying dirt trying to kill fungus mites that got into the house.  

The white thing is a sculpture I made out of empty receipt rolls.  I wanted to collect more to make tea ceremony wall but never got around to it.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> I am watering once and I’m moving the pot to near the sunshine or outside in the sun so fingers crossed. One already died on me
> 
> what is that white display thingy behind your plants?
> 
> workout today was warmup stretches, sculpt/toning and then a 9 mile walk. Planning on a bit of cardio/boxing later this evening if I’m not too pooped (am feeling a bit pooped).


You deserve that fried chicken sandwich! Your workout would kill me lol


----------



## etoile de mer

grietje said:


> A brand new tube of toothpaste.  I also get happy when my hand soap dispensers (clear glass) are full.



All through the pandemic I've gotten various nicely scented liquid hand soaps from a US company called EO. So nice to have had a bit of variety in any way possible! I love their grapefruit and lavender ones best.


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> I think they're surprisingly hardy.  I thought it was dead and kept the empty pot.  And with consistent watering it came back.  I was spraying dirt trying to kill fungus mites that got into the house.
> 
> The white thing is a sculpture I made out of empty receipt rolls.  I wanted to collect more to make tea ceremony wall but never got around to it.



I love your receipt roll sculpture, beautiful!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I think they're surprisingly hardy.  I thought it was dead and kept the empty pot.  And with consistent watering it came back.  I was spraying dirt trying to kill fungus mites that got into the house.
> 
> The white thing is a sculpture I made out of empty receipt rolls.  I wanted to collect more to make tea ceremony wall but never got around to it.


I never would have guessed! I love it.

im going to google fungus mites..


880 said:


> You deserve that fried chicken sandwich! Your workout would kill me lol


It’s tough so I figured I deserve a bit of reward 

all about balance right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

grietje said:


> A brand new tube of toothpaste.  I also get happy when my hand soap dispensers (clear glass) are full.


Me too!!! 
Also, I have an under counter soap dispenser adapter that attaches to a kitchen soap dispenser and I love it because I can attach a whole soap bottle to it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Way to calm my moody days


----------



## grietje

Another one: Taking off my strapless bra that has—over the course of the day—started to dig into my sides.


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> The white thing is a sculpture I made out of empty receipt rolls. I wanted to collect more to make tea ceremony wall but never got around to it.



this is amazingly beautiful! you are so talented!

@Kevinaxx, I personally would avoid googling fungus mites lol, but to each their own (joking of course)
I would rather google tea ceremony wall 



tlamdang08 said:


> Way to calm my moody days



wowwwww! Yum! Peking duck!!!!

@xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, @tlamdang08, I had the first session of watercolor lip today (one follow up in a month). It was uncomfortable and my skin felt more irritated during the procedure (four hours but a lot of time spent consulting and cory @Brows by Renee was absolutely meticulous, communicative, artistic. The ombré nano technique took so long bc she prefers to use single needle for precise and less painful application. Primary work was done to even out color today and eliminate grey purple tones. there was almost more tingly irritation from the numbing cream than the procedure. if anyone has had laser work done on the face, I found this easier to deal with. pics before and after (color will be bloom and settle down a bit in a few weeks. It was my impression talking o her that this is less painful than body tatoos bc the needle here does not penetrate as deeply. The machine felt like a rubber band snapping on my lips. It’s been several days since I had my brows done and there is no scabbing or peeling, but I’m sure there will be lots of peeling on the lips in the next 3-5 days (for healing). 

Of course I cannot speak as to anyone else’s experience but my own though.


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> this is amazingly beautiful! you are so talented!
> 
> @Kevinaxx, I personally would avoid googling fungus mites lol, but to each their own (joking of course)
> I would rather google tea ceremony wall
> 
> 
> 
> wowwwww! Yum! Peking duck!!!!
> 
> @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, @tlamdang08, I had the first session of watercolor lip today (one follow up in a month). It was uncomfortable and my skin felt more irritated during the procedure (four hours but a lot of time spent consulting and cory @Brows by Renee was absolutely meticulous, communicative, artistic. The ombré nano technique took so long bc she prefers to use single needle for precise and less painful application. Primary work was done to even out color today and eliminate grey purple tones. there was almost more tingly irritation from the numbing cream than the procedure. if anyone has had laser work done on the face, I found this easier to deal with. pics before and after (color will be bloom and settle down a bit in a few weeks. It was my impression talking o her that this is less painful than body tatoos bc the needle here does not penetrate as deeply. The machine felt like a rubber band snapping on my lips. It’s been several days since I had my brows done and there is no scabbing or peeling, but I’m sure there will be lots of peeling on the lips in the next 3-5 days (for healing).
> 
> Of course I cannot speak as to anyone else’s experience but my own though.
> 
> View attachment 5158836
> View attachment 5158838


wow, love it so much, please keep me posted


----------



## cheremushki

@Kevinaxx , @880 is right.  I wouldn't google it.. Especially after you ate that delicious sandwich..

@880 colour looks incredible!  I also noticed how my lips have gained more grey tone on my lips as I got older.  This would be nice thing to do.  Especially since you said it's not painful.  Do you still wear lipstick on top?


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> this is amazingly beautiful! you are so talented!
> 
> @Kevinaxx, I personally would avoid googling fungus mites lol, but to each their own (joking of course)
> I would rather google tea ceremony wall
> 
> 
> 
> wowwwww! Yum! Peking duck!!!!
> 
> @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, @tlamdang08, I had the first session of watercolor lip today (one follow up in a month). It was uncomfortable and my skin felt more irritated during the procedure (four hours but a lot of time spent consulting and cory @Brows by Renee was absolutely meticulous, communicative, artistic. The ombré nano technique took so long bc she prefers to use single needle for precise and less painful application. Primary work was done to even out color today and eliminate grey purple tones. there was almost more tingly irritation from the numbing cream than the procedure. if anyone has had laser work done on the face, I found this easier to deal with. pics before and after (color will be bloom and settle down a bit in a few weeks. It was my impression talking o her that this is less painful than body tatoos bc the needle here does not penetrate as deeply. The machine felt like a rubber band snapping on my lips. It’s been several days since I had my brows done and there is no scabbing or peeling, but I’m sure there will be lots of peeling on the lips in the next 3-5 days (for healing).
> 
> Of course I cannot speak as to anyone else’s experience but my own though.
> 
> View attachment 5158836
> View attachment 5158838


Nice color already. 
By the way,  you have beautiful lips!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> @Kevinaxx , @880 is right.  I wouldn't google it.. Especially after you ate that delicious sandwich..
> 
> @880 colour looks incredible!  I also noticed how my lips have gained more grey tone on my lips as I got older.  This would be nice thing to do.  Especially since you said it's not painful.  Do you still wear lipstick on top?


Thanks, @Sunshine mama and @cheremushki for your kind compliment!

@cheremushki, I had grey tones even when I was younger, and back then (circa early 1980s, I would play with it with opalescent grey cool toned wet n’ wild glosses and I had a special all purpose iridescent chanel powder meant for brows, lips, cheeks (I saved up my allowance for it lol). But, yeah, I noticed more grey tones and almost a thinning of my lips as I got older. I do get a little vollure filler around the mid face and jaw to combat jowliness (Is that a word), but I was not go8ng to get filler in the lips. So I thought after I got the brows, that watercolor lips was a good alternative. The color and the definition of the Cupid’s bow, I thin is what makes it look, and photograph as fuller.

re painm while it was going on, I struggled to figure out how to describe it, and I kept in mind @tlamdang08 ’s friends painful characterization. It’s all relative. Cory, the lip expert at Brows by Renee explained it this way, and I agree, that she wipes on numbing cream in between passes with the nano machine. Bc there are microscopic dot openings in the very top layer of the skin, there is an afterburn, like a cooling and heated sensation that is definitely unpleasant. I’ve never been stung by a bee, but I would imagine (I have an active imagination) that bee stung, irritated lips might feel this way. on the perimeter of the lips, the machine feels like microscopic rubber band snaps all over the perimeter. In the top center of the lips, there were a few times when I was like, stop, more numbing pls.

I could totally see how Cory told me that some clients find the burning of the numbing cream unpleasant enough that they choose to skip it altogether Though. I am squeamish about pain, and bc the irritation was localized to the lips, I found it tolerable. I should give a very strong caveat: I was diagnosed with a condition called adult onset birthmark, and I previously ruined my skin texture with homemade essential oil concoctions (resulting in two emergency trips to city MD), so I’ve undergone multiple laser treatments for dark Asian skin. a combo of picosure, pico plus and a few other lasers, make the lips seem relatively pain free. But it is relative. And, I would not discount the warning of @tlamdang08 ’s friend that it’s painful bc I have a strong feeling that the experience varies greatly among individual and individual practitioner. Coru told me that some practitioners, use a nano machine with 23 needles that can get the lips done in thirty minutes. It’s apparently a more stylized lip result. I visualized it as Cory is like a pointalist like the artist Seurat, whereas the 23 needle machine might give a more Van Gogh impression. There would of course be a corresponding difference in pain management and result. Finally there is an effect wehere the numb8ng cream whitens out the lip, so at the end, you both wait until the tingling dies down and some color returns. That’s when Cory returns to the machine and retouches that area. It’s analogous to when you have your hair colored with highlights and low lights and base, and the stylist may dry your hair and then unilaterally decide to punch up or lower the wattage and actually goes back and redoes some sections. So, I apologize if I gave the impression it’s painless, but do I think it was worth it? For me, absolutely. In fact, I’ve also researched eyelash extensions and decided I am going for a consult on eyeliner when I’m there for my follow up brow appointment. (Both processes also require periodic tune ups, so that is another consideration). HTH, and my apologies for the lengthy post! Hugs

P.s. I will update with pics later this week. I haven’t worn much makeup for several years bc of issues with milia (and I formerly loved makeup lol).


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> this is amazingly beautiful! you are so talented!
> 
> @Kevinaxx, I personally would avoid googling fungus mites lol, but to each their own (joking of course)
> I would rather google tea ceremony wall
> 
> 
> 
> wowwwww! Yum! Peking duck!!!!
> 
> @xsouzie, @Kevinaxx, @tlamdang08, I had the first session of watercolor lip today (one follow up in a month). It was uncomfortable and my skin felt more irritated during the procedure (four hours but a lot of time spent consulting and cory @Brows by Renee was absolutely meticulous, communicative, artistic. The ombré nano technique took so long bc she prefers to use single needle for precise and less painful application. Primary work was done to even out color today and eliminate grey purple tones. there was almost more tingly irritation from the numbing cream than the procedure. if anyone has had laser work done on the face, I found this easier to deal with. pics before and after (color will be bloom and settle down a bit in a few weeks. It was my impression talking o her that this is less painful than body tatoos bc the needle here does not penetrate as deeply. The machine felt like a rubber band snapping on my lips. It’s been several days since I had my brows done and there is no scabbing or peeling, but I’m sure there will be lots of peeling on the lips in the next 3-5 days (for healing).
> 
> Of course I cannot speak as to anyone else’s experience but my own though.
> 
> View attachment 5158836
> View attachment 5158838


They look great!!
I have 8 tattoos that I've tolerated quite well. (except for maybe my ankle...that one hurt like a mother. ) I had one removed and the laser felt like burning hot rubber bands snapping on my skin. Also hurt like a mother LOL. On a scale of 1 - 10, what would you say your level of pain tolerance was?
Honestly, I think my pain tolerance is pretty high. It's the healing part I can't stand...what is the itching and peeling skin. But according to this woman's review, her healing process wasn't bad at all. I know it's a different for everyone so I might just give it a go!


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> Honestly, I think my pain tolerance is pretty high. It's the healing part I can't stand...what is the itching and peeling skin.


Same! I’ve fallen asleep during tattoo sessions but the healing is difficult for me.. but I do my best to follow aftercare to a T. I washed and scrubbed my face well and good before microblade just so I could avoid getting it wet for a good week after (which was easy since I wasn’t suppose to do anything movement wise much less exercise that will cause sweat).




880 said:


> Thanks, @Sunshine mama and @cheremushki for your kind compliment!
> 
> @cheremushki, I had grey tones even when I was younger, and back then (circa early 1980s, I would play with it with opalescent grey cool toned wet n’ wild glosses and I had a special all purpose iridescent chanel powder meant for brows, lips, cheeks (I saved up my allowance for it lol). But, yeah, I noticed more grey tones and almost a thinning of my lips as I got older. I do get a little vollure filler around the mid face and jaw to combat jowliness (Is that a word), but I was not go8ng to get filler in the lips. So I thought after I got the brows, that watercolor lips was a good alternative. The color and the definition of the Cupid’s bow, I thin is what makes it look, and photograph as fuller.
> 
> re painm while it was going on, I struggled to figure out how to describe it, and I kept in mind @tlamdang08 ’s friends painful characterization. It’s all relative. Cory, the lip expert at Brows by Renee explained it this way, and I agree, that she wipes on numbing cream in between passes with the nano machine. Bc there are microscopic dot openings in the very top layer of the skin, there is an afterburn, like a cooling and heated sensation that is definitely unpleasant. I’ve never been stung by a bee, but I would imagine (I have an active imagination) that bee stung, irritated lips might feel this way. on the perimeter of the lips, the machine feels like microscopic rubber band snaps all over the perimeter. In the top center of the lips, there were a few times when I was like, stop, more numbing pls.
> 
> I could totally see how Cory told me that some clients find the burning of the numbing cream unpleasant enough that they choose to skip it altogether Though. I am squeamish about pain, and bc the irritation was localized to the lips, I found it tolerable. I should give a very strong caveat: I was diagnosed with a condition called adult onset birthmark, and I previously ruined my skin texture with homemade essential oil concoctions (resulting in two emergency trips to city MD), so I’ve undergone multiple laser treatments for dark Asian skin. a combo of picosure, pico plus and a few other lasers, make the lips seem relatively pain free. But it is relative. And, I would not discount the warning of @tlamdang08 ’s friend that it’s painful bc I have a strong feeling that the experience varies greatly among individual and individual practitioner. Coru told me that some practitioners, use a nano machine with 23 needles that can get the lips done in thirty minutes. It’s apparently a more stylized lip result. I visualized it as Cory is like a pointalist like the artist Seurat, whereas the 23 needle machine might give a more Van Gogh impression. There would of course be a corresponding difference in pain management and result. Finally there is an effect wehere the numb8ng cream whitens out the lip, so at the end, you both wait until the tingling dies down and some color returns. That’s when Cory returns to the machine and retouches that area. It’s analogous to when you have your hair colored with highlights and low lights and base, and the stylist may dry your hair and then unilaterally decide to punch up or lower the wattage and actually goes back and redoes some sections. So, I apologize if I gave the impression it’s painless, but do I think it was worth it? For me, absolutely. In fact, I’ve also researched eyelash extensions and decided I am going for a consult on eyeliner when I’m there for my follow up brow appointment. (Both processes also require periodic tune ups, so that is another consideration). HTH, and my apologies for the lengthy post! Hugs
> 
> P.s. I will update with pics later this week. I haven’t worn much makeup for several years bc of issues with milia (and I formerly loved makeup lol).


Thank you for sharing and I look forward to updates!


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> the laser felt like burning hot rubber bands snapping on my skin. Also hurt like a mother LOL. On a scale of 1 - 10, what would you say your level of pain tolerance was?



@xsouzie, I also posted above this one re the pain, but here is my response to laser versus lip color afterburn  

Yep, agree re laser.  laser afterburn would be a 10. laser on my cheeks feels like i was on fire afterwards (A combo of picosure, pico plus, and a few others). And, the After burn on the cheeks from laser sucked. (I never went back sooner than a month bc I was dreading the afterburn. I’m enough of a wimp pain wise that I would lidocaine cream the entire face for 1 hour and the last time, Dr Geronimus was like, remind me and we’ll give you a shot plus the lidocaine. For Brazilian bikini laser. Lidocaine 1.5 hours, to the point where the other doc was like, not sure it matters to give it more time lol. the nurses also take pity on me and give me two squeeze balls for either hand, and I’m grateful for Invisalign bc I don’t want to damage my teeth grinding down. Lol.

*relative* to laser, the lip color was mild, maybe a 3. but again, I think *it really depends on the practitioner. *A single needle nano on the perimeter feels like a light quick rubber band snap. not unpleasant. For instance, I never gritted my teeth once and I was somehow able to speak without moving my lips while some of it happened. It is a bit more intense than brow ombre nano. Cory, my lip expert, has had both her lips done and a tattoo on her ribcage, and said the tattoo was far more painful. I didn’t dread making the follow up session, so that also tells me something. I had minimal swelling and I havent peeled or scabbed on my eyebrows (last thursday) or lips (yesterday) which I’m also thrilled about. I’ve left my brows alone (as per aftercare no need to use cream on brows if you aren’t peeling etc) , but I’ve religiously swabbed with a&d ointment on the lips (Also as per aftercare). I did feel afterburn tingling on lips before bed and a tiny bit today, the day after. I’m dark Asian, so don’t sun burn, but my husband is paper white and I assume my lips feel sunburned lol

im thrilled enough by the entire experience to have made an appt to consult re eyeliner on the top lid.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Same! I’ve fallen asleep during tattoo sessions but the healing is difficult for me.. but I do my best to follow aftercare to a T. I washed and scrubbed my face well and good before microblade just so I could avoid getting it wet for a good week after (which was easy since I wasn’t suppose to do anything movement wise much less exercise that will cause sweat).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing and I look forward to updates!


Cory said some clients fall asleep during lip color. I didn’t bc I was busy asking questions while not moving my lips. Like about her playlist (Radiohead and Olivia Rodriguez)

im enough of a pain wimp that sometimes my scalp feels burnt when I used to my hair permed in the 1980s lol. Sometimes I still feel a burn with hair color.

@xsouzie, I forgot to add, my laser work was done all over my cheeks which is a much larger area than lips. I don’t know if your tattoo covered a larger area, but I would assume the larger the area the more irritating the burn. . .

*but all of this description re pain level is only my personal experience and clearly there is a wide spectrum of experiences out there. I can only speak as to mine. 

i thought I should post a new thread in the beauty section in case other TPF members would like to find out about ombré nano brows and watercolor lips, so if anyone has any other questions specific to that, it can be found there. Thanks All!





						Nano ombré brows and watercolor lips/ semi permanent makeup/ pain levels and a micro blade alternative
					

Hi all,  i am a dark skinned asian who keloid scars and I always wanted to have my brows microbladed professionally. Over the years, I would ask my dermatologists for referrals, and it wasn’t until this year that I felt confident to try it. The information I’m sharing here is actually a cross...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



*


----------



## etoile de mer

This little grasshopper stopped to rest a bit on my bicycle this morning.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Reading a free book, legs up (with booties for moisturizing, pepperminty smell) and a cup of tea (and full belly, 3 item bento box and slice of brioche bread for dessert).

eta

this cat does yoga better then I do.









						Eu Amo Gatos  on Instagram: " . Siga @euamogatosbr  Siga @euamogatosbr  Siga @euamogatosbr  . . . ️ by | spicymami4"
					

Eu Amo Gatos  shared a post on Instagram: " . Siga @euamogatosbr  Siga @euamogatosbr  Siga @euamogatosbr  . . . ️ by | spicymami4". Follow their account to see 1230 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## cheremushki

@880 thanks for sharing such a detailed information!  

@Kevinaxx what are you reading?  So far this year my favourite book I've read was "Anxious People" by Fredrik Backman.


----------



## cheremushki

I went back to hike the same mountain I've been doing all season.  This will be my fourth round.  I didn't get to beat my time as I took a friend who's never done it.  It was actually my worst time for the record.  But I don't mind.  Got someone else hooked into this mountain workout.  And she wants to go back.  And while I was waiting for her to recover in between I got to really enjoy the view.  Normally I only look at my foot while speeding up trying to beat my time.  It was foggy and cooler.  Probably best condition for this hike normally.  

I'm also super proud of my friend for not quitting.


----------



## JenJBS

I got to play with a 9 week old pug puppy today!  Sorry, but I was too busy playing with her to get a pic. And it would have just been a blur anyway, as she was constantly moving.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> @880 thanks for sharing such a detailed information!
> 
> @Kevinaxx what are you reading?  So far this year my favourite book I've read was "Anxious People" by Fredrik Backman.



red notice.

I’ll have to check out anxious people, I’m always looking for new recommendations (and even better when people want to drop books off to me )


----------



## arnott




----------



## Sunshine mama

I love Peanuts,  so putting these 2 together made me smile.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hummingbird at our feeder this AM. They seem to prefer to feed solo, or maybe they're socially distancing! Often there will be another patiently waiting in a nearby tree for its turn. They're so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> Hummingbird at our feeder this AM. They seem to prefer to feed solo, or maybe they're socially distancing! Often there will be another patiently waiting in a nearby tree for its turn. They're so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5160724


So cool and so beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> So cool and so beautiful!



We received the feeder at xmas, so we were new to feeding hummingbirds. So fun to have! Just love them, they're so darling!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Watching my kids wig out  while I bring out a whole watermelon to cut up. I love how excited they get over watermelon.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Eating this delicious Cob Salad I made from scratch.  Ran out of fresh tomatoes, so I left them out. 

There are so many ingredients in this salad, I feel like it takes me forever to make.


----------



## etoile de mer

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Watching my kids wig out  while I bring out a whole watermelon to cut up. I love how excited they get over watermelon.



That's very cute! We've had a lot of watermelon this summer, love it so much, feel a bit like your kids about it! 



Shopgirl1996 said:


> Eating this delicious Cob Salad I made from scratch.  Ran out of fresh tomatoes, so I left them out.
> 
> There are so many ingredients in this salad, I feel like it takes me forever to make.
> 
> View attachment 5160767



Yum, that looks so good!!  Looks beautiful, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Eating this delicious Cob Salad I made from scratch.  Ran out of fresh tomatoes, so I left them out.
> 
> There are so many ingredients in this salad, I feel like it takes me forever to make.
> 
> View attachment 5160767


It looks delicious!
A good healthy salad is very time consuming to make imo.


----------



## tlamdang08

Macchiato latte for midday


----------



## Shopgirl1996

etoile de mer said:


> That's very cute! We've had a lot of watermelon this summer, love it so much, feel a bit like your kids about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, that looks so good!!  Looks beautiful, too!





Sunshine mama said:


> It looks delicious!
> A good healthy salad is very time consuming to make imo.



@etoile de mer Thanks! Since there is so much watermelon when you get a whole one, I also made watermelon popsicles and watermelon juice.

@etoile de mer and @Sunshine mama Thanks for the compliments! It actually took me a couple of days to make the different components. I roasted in-bone chicken breasts, made the boiled eggs in the Instant Pot, baked the bacon and then chopped, and made a French Vinaigrette in my food processor. It was so good!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Shopgirl1996 said:


> @etoile de mer Thanks! Since there is so much watermelon when you get a whole one, I also made watermelon popsicles and watermelon juice.



I love watermelon juice, I often make that, too. And yum regarding the watermelon popsicles!  I never think to do that. You've inspired me, will buy extra next time we shop. 



Shopgirl1996 said:


> @etoile de mer and @Sunshine mama Thanks for the compliments! It actually took me a couple of days to make the different components. I roasted in-bone chicken breasts, made the boiled eggs in the Instant Pot, baked the bacon and then chopped, and made a French Vinaigrette in my food processor. It was so good!!!



Homemade vinaigrette, too, yum!


----------



## luvprada

Getting a pedicure


----------



## 336

Being healthy!


----------



## buffalogal

Getting a crap ton of delicious, hot Chinese food delivered just before the big storm started tonight (my driver made it back to his car right before the skies opened up but he stopped to thank us for tipping and said so many people aren‘t these days. )


----------



## cheremushki

buffalogal said:


> Getting a crap ton of delicious, hot Chinese food delivered just before the big storm started tonight (my driver made it back to his car right before the skies opened up but he stopped to thank us for tipping and said so many people aren‘t these days. )


you had me at "crap ton of delicious, hot Chinese food"


----------



## cheremushki

Recognizing I, too, am an athlete.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I had to pick up dessert from a spot advertised as 24/7 (and me stupidly thought so even though we’re in a covid era ) so I went around 630 this morning and nope, they don’t open until x. Went x and nope, they don’t have it yet (I know, you’d think I’d learn and called first…) it won’t be ready until y.

and that’s how I have this before 6pm



I’m happy though, because lately I’ve been obsessed with closing my rings and getting the #s. The more I see the more dessert I eat and the dessert was worth it (was for colleagues birthday).


----------



## tlamdang08

My second son went to Purdue University on Monday by driving.
1. picture of the day


My youngest made breakfast for me.
Another picture of the day


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Air conditioning


----------



## krysi

Good cup of coffe, Rocky road ice cream, do exercise


----------



## luvprada

Keeping my dogs comfortable in very hot weather


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Air conditioning


Hell yes! This past week has been around 40 degrees Celsius!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5161866
> 
> 
> Recognizing I, too, am an athlete.


Thank you! Now I know I am too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Hell yes! This past week has been around 40 degrees Celsius!


Nice pun!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My sons enjoy their breakfast by themselves.
New place, new life for my second son. So proud of him.
I am able to enjoy singing today…


----------



## Souzie

Glow in the dark nails.


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Glow in the dark nails.
> 
> View attachment 5163495


You make me want them too


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xsouzie said:


> Glow in the dark nails.
> 
> View attachment 5163495


Those are amazing!  I need that polish!  What brand is it?


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> You make me want them too


Get them...they're so fun!! You will have to activate them in sunlight/UV light before they glow in the dark.   



AntiqueShopper said:


> Those are amazing!  I need that polish!  What brand is it?


It's actually dip powder from Amazon. The color I used was the yellow...




Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08DXWC6YQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## arnott

I just got IDed when ordering a Maple Whiskey Sour!  I was shocked as hell since I haven’t been IDed since I was 29!  12 years ago!  The legal drinking age here is 19!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love strawberries,  so strawberry cheesecake it is!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Brioche slice from loaf I scored.

Pie


And


‘twas a good day.

also



Got time time with the little ones


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love strawberries,  so strawberry cheesecake it is!
> View attachment 5164725
> View attachment 5164726
> View attachment 5164727



Yummy!


----------



## tlamdang08

I have lot of fun with my like-sisters from church.
We sing karaoke, eat, walk on the beach then shopping and more walking and eating…


----------



## Kevinaxx

I loveeeee Korean food! Spicy tofu soup/stew is the best.

Meeting up with the fam later for deep dish pizza which will pretty much eliminate all the exercise I did this morning (will do some later this evening because I’m catching my breathe and about to head out to their house).

Some from this morning:


----------



## GoStanford

Kevinaxx said:


> Some from this morning:
> View attachment 5165473



Little free libraries are great.  It’s hit or miss what’s in there but such a great way to rehome books and have a browse.  Looks like a glorious day in your neighborhood!


----------



## Souzie

Anniversary dinner. Forgot to take a dessert pic...it was tiramisu..


----------



## Kevinaxx

GoStanford said:


> Little free libraries are great.  It’s hit or miss what’s in there but such a great way to rehome books and have a browse.  Looks like a glorious day in your neighborhood!


And I love the character it brings!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A lobster roll, and some homemade strawberry ice cream made me really happy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Anniversary dinner. Forgot to take a dessert pic...it was tiramisu..
> 
> View attachment 5165542
> 
> View attachment 5165543
> 
> View attachment 5165544


Yummy!!! Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy!!! Hope you had a wonderful time!


I did, thank you!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Anniversary dinner. Forgot to take a dessert pic...it was tiramisu..
> 
> View attachment 5165542
> 
> View attachment 5165543
> 
> View attachment 5165544




Congrats!  How many years?  Nice Calamari!


----------



## arnott

First day of rain after a heat wave!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> I have lot of fun with my like-sisters from church.
> We sing karaoke, eat, walk on the beach then shopping and more walking and eating…
> 
> View attachment 5165026
> View attachment 5165027
> View attachment 5165028
> View attachment 5165029
> View attachment 5165030
> View attachment 5165031
> View attachment 5165032




What kinda beer is that?  And nice Hermes bag!  Did you make it yourself out of a dust bag?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Congrats!  How many years?  Nice Calamari!


Thanks! Married 5 years, together for 17. We've known each other for almost 30 years and were "boyfriend" and "girlfriend" for a time when we were 15.   

Calamari was good but my favorite were those giant shrimp tempura. Best shrimp I've had in a long time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Thanks! Married 5 years, together for 17. We've known each other for almost 30 years and were "boyfriend" and "girlfriend" for a time when we were 15.
> 
> Calamari was good but my favorite were those giant shrimp tempura. Best shrimp I've had in a long time!


We need some follow-up!
What made you finally get married?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What kinda beer is that?  And nice Hermes bag!  Did you make it yourself out of a dust bag?


Yes


----------



## arnott

My Dragon Squishmallow Collection!




Also, my smallest Squishmallow with my biggest Squishmallow!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> We need some follow-up!
> What made you finally get married?


Haha it's kind of boring, really. We always knew we'd get married but since we didn't want kids or anything, there was no real rush. And since we were together for so long, we already considered ourselves a family of 2 and just became comfortable with the way things were. I have to admit though, it was a bit tiring when people asked "When are you getting married?" and so we decided to make it official.


----------



## Sinko789

i fall in love with little things like winter's night, cup of hot coffee & taste of hazelnuts


----------



## tlamdang08

The weather’s today provided a big help for me to catch a fancy selfie time


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> The weather’s today provided a big help for me to catch a fancy selfie time
> 
> View attachment 5167519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167521


Those grooves in the sand in the last picture.. how is that made? Just curious…


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> The weather’s today provided a big help for me to catch a fancy selfie time
> 
> View attachment 5167519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167521


These pictures look like they belong in a magazine!!


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> Anniversary dinner. Forgot to take a dessert pic...it was tiramisu..
> 
> View attachment 5165542
> 
> View attachment 5165543
> 
> View attachment 5165544


@xsouzie, happy belated anniversary!

all of the food on this thread is making me very hungry lol !


----------



## tlamdang08

Kevinaxx said:


> Those grooves in the sand in the last picture.. how is that made? Just curious…


It is called Hospitals Reef


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @xsouzie, happy belated anniversary!
> 
> all of the food on this thread is making me very hungry lol !


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some dessert


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Some dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168651


Yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yummy!


Just to be clear, I didn't eat all of them.


----------



## SouthTampa

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes


I HAVE to do this -  brilliant idea!    Did you have some one make it or are you creative.    I am NOT
creative


----------



## tlamdang08

SouthTampa said:


> I HAVE to do this -  brilliant idea!    Did you have some one make it or are you creative.    I am NOT
> creative


I sewed another bag with pockets and insert it inside the dust bag. Very easy to make, you can search on did it yourself projects. There are so many patterns for free or you can adjust to your need.


----------



## tlamdang08

Love to process BW photos


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Love to process BW photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168727


Wow!!! Love this photo!!


----------



## Lake Effect

I saw my youngest nephews this weekend for the first time in a year. It was they way one of them ran down a hallway to greet me.


----------



## etoile de mer

Happy Anniversary @xsouzie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These tiny friends dropped by for brunch.


----------



## LemonDrop

I take my dogs to the local forest everyday and there is a creek with some doggie size swimming holes. The little fishy babies have reached about 1.5 inches to 2 inches in length. My 8 year old rescue dog (who went through hell before I adopted her) finally noticed them. She is obsessed. She stands so still in the water and stalks them. I am pretty sure she never got to play the first 3 years of her life. So seeing her discover something new like this is amazing. Every day we have seen a big adult fish. He has hung out in the same spot in the back of the swimming hole every day for the last month. But now that my girl is out in the water trying to catch fish I have seen the big fish come out and sort of play keep away with her. Being a part of nature and experiencing things through my rescue dogs eyes is so calming and wonderful for me.


----------



## etoile de mer

LemonDrop said:


> I take my dogs to the local forest everyday and there is a creek with some doggie size swimming holes. The little fishy babies have reached about 1.5 inches to 2 inches in length. My 8 year old rescue dog (who went through hell before I adopted her) finally noticed them. She is obsessed. She stands so still in the water and stalks them. I am pretty sure she never got to play the first 3 years of her life. So seeing her discover something new like this is amazing. Every day we have seen a big adult fish. He has hung out in the same spot in the back of the swimming hole every day for the last month. But now that my girl is out in the water trying to catch fish I have seen the big fish come out and sort of play keep away with her. Being a part of nature and experiencing things through my rescue dogs eyes is so calming and wonderful for me.



Loved your story, made me smile, thanks for sharing!  I miss having a dog!


----------



## Souzie

etoile de mer said:


> Happy Anniversary @xsouzie!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

It was so hot the other morning that a dog ran, leaped, and danced into the sprinklers in the park to cool off! He did this for literally ten minutes lol! It was so amazing to see his joy


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> It was so hot the other morning that a dog ran, leaped, and danced into the sprinklers in the park to cool off! He did this for literally ten minutes lol! It was so amazing to see his joy


Dogs are smarter than humans,  aren't they? I have thought about jumping into a fountain many times like this dog during scorching weather,  but my ilogic stopped me. 
You know,  when I feel like I'm gonna faint due to heat exhaustion,  don't cool off immediately type of ilogic. I totally would have envied this dog had I been there.


----------



## cheremushki

Happy belated anniversary @xsouzie !


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Dogs are smarter than humans,  aren't they? I have thought about jumping into a fountain many times like this dog during scorching weather,  but my ilogic stopped me.
> You know,  when I feel like I'm gonna faint due to heat exhaustion,  don't cool off immediately type of ilogic. I totally would have envied this dog had I been there.


----------



## cheremushki

Humpday treat!  I preburned calories with a workout before.


----------



## skyqueen

cheremushki said:


>



So classic...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


>



If I were a vixen like her, I would 24/7 look for fountains to jump into, and do that head tilt!
Until then,  I'll jump into the shower.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have never seen that movie and excited to watch it tonight. with a glass of wine. I have to see why she was walking around with a kitty on her head.


----------



## Kevinaxx

These past few weeks, there’s been quite a few things that has happened and I just needed some sort of verification I’m not going crazy or being too dramatic but two of those things were: 1) crazy lady coming at me and trying to take something from my hands, and then spewing curse words and such. 2) was walking across the street when suddenly someone made a beeline (diagonal) across towards me (so fast I didn’t have the time to react or maybe I’m getting old) and pushed me hard.

I had a talk with an old colleague that made me feel immensely better… more so then the usual I’m sorry that happened to you I’ve been receiving (and even had one, albeit I’m sure coming from a good place, caution me to be more aware of my surroundings as a potential solution to these two crazy events that happened within a couple weeks).

and it’s little things like that that has put bounce back in my step. Found myself dancing in an empty office this morning  and of course music, and maybeeee kettle chips and fruit loops for breakfast.


----------



## etoile de mer

Kevinaxx said:


> These past few weeks, there’s been quite a few things that has happened and I just needed some sort of verification I’m not going crazy or being too dramatic but two of those things were: 1) crazy lady coming at me and trying to take something from my hands, and then spewing curse words and such. 2) was walking across the street when suddenly someone made a beeline (diagonal) across towards me (so fast I didn’t have the time to react or maybe I’m getting old) and pushed me hard.
> 
> I had a talk with an old colleague that made me feel immensely better… more so then the usual I’m sorry that happened to you I’ve been receiving (and even had one, albeit I’m sure coming from a good place, caution me to be more aware of my surroundings as a potential solution to these two crazy events that happened within a couple weeks).
> 
> and it’s little things like that that has put bounce back in my step. Found myself dancing in an empty office this morning  and of course music, and maybeeee kettle chips and fruit loops for breakfast.



 Wow, so weird! Very glad you received heartfelt support that felt comforting.


----------



## Kevinaxx

etoile de mer said:


> Wow, so weird! Very glad you received heartfelt support that felt comforting.


It was! I honestly haven’t experienced anything like that at all… and tbh the area was in a residential type of neighborhood with one major road intersecting… which is where these incidents have happened but it’s nothing like sf or nyc where those types you’d think… but ironically the worse that has happened to me in those cities *knockonwood* so far was in nyc, I was at a Starbucks and just sitting there with my cup of drink staring out (I like to people watch) when this guy walks by and I only noticed him because he knocked on the glass really hard, and then as soon as we made eye contact he came in and was coming in really aggressive manner, but because he knocked so hard everyone was already kind of alert? And luckily this tourist (European I think) stepped in front of that man right before he got to me because I’m pretty sure he was going to put his hands on me. The Starbucks manager called the police and the guy left.

^ I think if I wasn’t in a Starbucks and wasn’t helped by a kind stranger I probably would be less shocked.  That incident didn’t really touch me deep and I only remember now because of the recent two events… and that event was a few years ago…

anyways, I’m still very lucky/grateful/blessed it was not much worse… *knockonwood*


----------



## etoile de mer

Kevinaxx said:


> It was! I honestly haven’t experienced anything like that at all… and tbh the area was in a residential type of neighborhood with one major road intersecting… which is where these incidents have happened but it’s nothing like sf or nyc where those types you’d think… but ironically the worse that has happened to me in those cities *knockonwood* so far was in nyc, I was at a Starbucks and just sitting there with my cup of drink staring out (I like to people watch) when this guy walks by and I only noticed him because he knocked on the glass really hard, and then as soon as we made eye contact he came in and was coming in really aggressive manner, but because he knocked so hard everyone was already kind of alert? And luckily this tourist (European I think) stepped in front of that man right before he got to me because I’m pretty sure he was going to put his hands on me. The Starbucks manager called the police and the guy left.
> 
> ^ I think if I wasn’t in a Starbucks and wasn’t helped by a kind stranger I probably would be less shocked.  That incident didn’t really touch me deep and I only remember now because of the recent two events… and that event was a few years ago…
> 
> anyways, I’m still very lucky/grateful/blessed it was not much worse… *knockonwood*



So very kind of that stranger!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Happy belated anniversary @xsouzie !


Thank you!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> If I were a vixen like her, I would 24/7 look for fountains to jump into, and do that head tilt!
> Until then,  I'll jump into the shower.



Hell, bring out the garden hose at this point.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> It was! I honestly haven’t experienced anything like that at all… and tbh the area was in a residential type of neighborhood with one major road intersecting… which is where these incidents have happened but it’s nothing like sf or nyc where those types you’d think… but ironically the worse that has happened to me in those cities *knockonwood* so far was in nyc, I was at a Starbucks and just sitting there with my cup of drink staring out (I like to people watch) when this guy walks by and I only noticed him because he knocked on the glass really hard, and then as soon as we made eye contact he came in and was coming in really aggressive manner, but because he knocked so hard everyone was already kind of alert? And luckily this tourist (European I think) stepped in front of that man right before he got to me because I’m pretty sure he was going to put his hands on me. The Starbucks manager called the police and the guy left.
> 
> ^ I think if I wasn’t in a Starbucks and wasn’t helped by a kind stranger I probably would be less shocked.  That incident didn’t really touch me deep and I only remember now because of the recent two events… and that event was a few years ago…
> 
> anyways, I’m still very lucky/grateful/blessed it was not much worse… *knockonwood*



Ugh, so sorry this happened to you.  Sounds a lot like my city.  Beginning of the year it sounded like a lot of crazy aggressive behaviour incidents were happening.  One or two was so close to where I get off the train and I commuted in the dark that me and my colleagues were starting to carry a bear spray.  And it sounds terrible, but normally I'm used to these high alert areas.  But it was even more aggressive than what I'm normally used to.  

Hope you stay safe and alert.  Lot of incidents were happening specifically towards women in my city.


----------



## tlamdang08

My snacks


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> My snacks
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170011


Oh I love Tous  les jours!


----------



## tlamdang08

I stopped  by my favorite Korean store and got this cute cotton shirt


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> Ugh, so sorry this happened to you.  Sounds a lot like my city.  Beginning of the year it sounded like a lot of crazy aggressive behaviour incidents were happening.  One or two was so close to where I get off the train and I commuted in the dark that me and my colleagues were starting to carry a bear spray.  And it sounds terrible, but normally I'm used to these high alert areas.  But it was even more aggressive than what I'm normally used to.
> 
> Hope you stay safe and alert.  Lot of incidents were happening specifically towards women in my city.



Take good care @cheremushki and @Kevinaxx!


----------



## 880

This article made me smile
Baby bats babble like humans https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-58271913


----------



## tlamdang08

Creation time ( new screen for my phone) to boost up a blooming day


----------



## etoile de mer

Friday afternoon treat!


----------



## 880

Many thanks, @etoile de mer ! I am going to WF to find a version of the classic fudge bag above.

im happy bc I woke up to a photo a friend sent me last night.  It was of an ice cream he was eating, and old me would have wanted it, but mindful eating me thought it was way over the top. . . and almost not real. As though it was like ice cream porn For Instagram.  I’d rather have a fudge bar like above and still perhaps be able to fit into my clothes and not feel too full! He said he couldn’t eat all of it, so they gave him a mason jar top and he stuck the rest in his freezer.

Honestly how would someone eat this. Even a mason jar full is way too much. And, there’s no way to eat it without getting sick, right? So, I’m looking at the picture and feeling superior (from a diet perspective)  

here it is:


----------



## castortroy666




----------



## 880

castortroy666 said:


> View attachment 5171443


 !!!!! Okay, I’ll go to WF and buy chocolate fudge bars and perhaps a Reece’s (and that’s all)


----------



## Sunshine mama

When I saw nachos on the appetizer menu,  I was drooling. So when I was able to get both the nachos and the waffle for breakfast, I was ecstatic!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> When I saw nachos on the appetizer menu,  I was drooling. So when I was able to get both the nachos and the waffle for breakfast, I was ecstatic!
> View attachment 5171452


Best way to start the day


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> Many thanks, @etoile de mer ! I am going to WF to find a version of the classic fudge bag above.
> 
> im happy bc I woke up to a photo a friend sent me last night.  It was of an ice cream he was eating, and old me would have wanted it, but mindful eating me thought it was way over the top. . . and almost not real. As though it was like ice cream porn For Instagram.  I’d rather have a fudge bar like above and still perhaps be able to fit into my clothes and not feel too full! He said he couldn’t eat all of it, so they gave him a mason jar top and he stuck the rest in his freezer.
> 
> Honestly how would someone eat this. Even a mason jar full is way too much. And, there’s no way to eat it without getting sick, right? So, I’m looking at the picture and feeling superior (from a diet perspective)
> 
> here it is:
> View attachment 5171442



Whoa, that'salotta ice cream!  But it makes a great photo!  My motto is, "Eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full, eat real food". That just makes me happier, overall!  Did you eat Fudgsicles growing up? I haven't had one since I was very young, but the Alden Fudge Bars bring back memories of long. carefree summers when we ate far to many Fudgsicles!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Many thanks, @etoile de mer ! I am going to WF to find a version of the classic fudge bag above.
> 
> im happy bc I woke up to a photo a friend sent me last night.  It was of an ice cream he was eating, and old me would have wanted it, but mindful eating me thought it was way over the top. . . and almost not real. As though it was like ice cream porn For Instagram.  I’d rather have a fudge bar like above and still perhaps be able to fit into my clothes and not feel too full! He said he couldn’t eat all of it, so they gave him a mason jar top and he stuck the rest in his freezer.
> 
> Honestly how would someone eat this. Even a mason jar full is way too much. And, there’s no way to eat it without getting sick, right? So, I’m looking at the picture and feeling superior (from a diet perspective)
> 
> here it is:
> View attachment 5171442



In all honesty... I'm one of those people who could've eaten the whole thing and it would've made sense to me.

Funny story.  Winter before covid me and my bf went to locally famous ice cream spot.  He got me the banana split.  What he didn't expect was that the banana split was the size of my head.  As I proceed to eat the whole thing in one sitting you should've seen his face.  And I had my own shocked face.  Like after all these years you're really surprised?


----------



## cheremushki

Been painting a lot.  Helps me get through life.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I just cooked some fillet steak and it was beautifully cooked (medium/rare) and more tender than one I had in a restaurant a couple of weeks ago. My halo is shining brightly...


----------



## Winiebean

Hanging out with this sweet girl


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5171859
> 
> 
> Been painting a lot.  Helps me get through life.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Outdoor dining and people watching


----------



## cheremushki

My prayer plant bloomed!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> My prayer plant bloomed!!!!


Congrats!  
I have a plant that bloomed too! I didn't even know that it was a flowering bush!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!
> I have a plant that bloomed too! I didn't even know that it was a flowering bush!
> View attachment 5172855


Woah soooo pretty!!  Nice a surprise isn't it?  What's the plant?


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!
> I have a plant that bloomed too! I didn't even know that it was a flowering bush!
> View attachment 5172855





cheremushki said:


> Woah soooo pretty!!  Nice a surprise isn't it?  What's the plant?




That looks like Oleander (Nerium). 








						Nerium - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Woah soooo pretty!!  Nice a surprise isn't it?  What's the plant?


Thank you. I have no clue! It came with the property.  
Thank you @etoile de mer !!! I think that's what it is!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> So this may not be the most nutritious, but I enjoy a convenience store or fast food breakfast sammy on occasion. And while delicious, at least to me,  I have enough knowledge to know that I could make better choices, lol.  For a while I have been saying to myself, I can make this for myself at home. So I am exceedingly pleased with myself that I have mastered/perfected my home edition. I fry up an egg, heat up a slice or two of my deli ham-off-the-bone and then let a slice of whatever cheese I have on hand melt on the ham. When ready I layer it on half a slice of toasted sprouted grain bread, sprinkle on a little everything-bagel topping,  and top it off with the other half. And I find it just as delish as getting one to go!!!


So I continue to enjoy my home cooked breakfast sammy’s. And I am sure there have been a few regional sales meetings for a few companies wondering why sales are slightly off for my region for breakfast sandwiches!!
Yes, now with Julian’s Cauli-wafels . Maple-brown sugar. I have officially become a person who takes pictures of their food. 
And still finding local blueberries.


----------



## SouthTampa

I have a new watch band on my Rolex.


----------



## etoile de mer

SouthTampa said:


> I have a new watch band on my Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174688



I love your classic Rolex!  When was is made? (coming from a Rolex newbie...not sure if vintage or a recent offering)


----------



## SouthTampa

I purchased the watch new in 2008 from Mayors Jewelers.    I was a little hesitant at first as it is technically a man’s watch,  but I loved it.     It is white gold and I have probably purchased at least ten straps of various colors.   Mayor’s is very patient with me and changes it out without charge.    It came with a boring black strap.


----------



## cheremushki

Monday hike.  Made my Monday in the office so much better.  
I thought my body condition wasn't as good but ended up making my new record time for the hike too!!

At the end of the hike I was dying and ready to collapse while shouting at the friend my new record time.  A family of tourist asks me to take a photo of them.  I was half ready to fall on the ground.  They laughed along/at/with/me.   

I just set my new goal time for this hike, hope I can beat it before season end!


----------



## clinicexcellent

A breakfast. Fresh air. Lakeside. then coffee. Also. My loved ones should be with me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Before and after


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Before and after
> View attachment 5174826
> View attachment 5174828


There is a stink bug living in my pot of pepper that I have stayed away.  But yours is nice and juicy!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Before and after
> View attachment 5174826
> View attachment 5174828



Beautiful pics!


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5174817
> View attachment 5174818
> 
> Monday hike.  Made my Monday in the office so much better.
> I thought my body condition wasn't as good but ended up making my new record time for the hike too!!
> 
> At the end of the hike I was dying and ready to collapse while shouting at the friend my new record time.  A family of tourist asks me to take a photo of them.  I was half ready to fall on the ground.  They laughed along/at/with/me.
> 
> I just set my new goal time for this hike, hope I can beat it before season end!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Last year, I bought this range hood from Wayfair and it was always on backorder. I kid you not when I say I have been waiting 14 months for this thing to come in. They gave me the option to cancel at any time but I never did because I really liked it and couldn't find it anywhere else. Well a couple of days ago, Wayfair had to cancel my order. Apparently, the item was unexpectedly discontinued. Today, I get a notification that the hood is back in stock...but this one was 1200 CFM vs the 700 CFM I previously purchased. AND on sale. I ordered it right away and it ended up being $200 less than the first hood. And here it is. Hopefully, nothing goes wrong this time!


----------



## cheremushki

Stink bug is gone from my pppeeppppeerrrrssss


----------



## tlamdang08

Wednesday out


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

xsouzie said:


> Last year, I bought this range hood from Wayfair and it was always on backorder. I kid you not when I say I have been waiting 14 months for this thing to come in. They gave me the option to cancel at any time but I never did because I really liked it and couldn't find it anywhere else. Well a couple of days ago, Wayfair had to cancel my order. Apparently, the item was unexpectedly discontinued. Today, I get a notification that the hood is back in stock...but this one was 1200 CFM vs the 700 CFM I previously purchased. AND on sale. I ordered it right away and it ended up being $200 less than the first hood. And here it is. Hopefully, nothing goes wrong this time!
> 
> View attachment 5175644


All good news and looks really great!


----------



## tlamdang08

My lunch   From friends garden and my dad
Dragon fruit 
Pear
Passion fruit


----------



## etoile de mer

tlamdang08 said:


> My lunch   From friends garden and my dad
> Dragon fruit
> Pear
> Passion fruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176187



Your post prompted me to read about Dragon Fruit, as I'd never heard of it. The description is making me , sounds delicious!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Wednesday out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175723
> View attachment 5175724
> View attachment 5175725



Is that a dumpling?  Beautiful beach.  It's already colder here in Canada.  I'm looking forward to getting bit colder as I can start making dumplings from home!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Wednesday out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175723
> View attachment 5175724
> View attachment 5175725


I love all your photographs!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Stink bug is gone from my pppeeppppeerrrrssss
> View attachment 5175655


What kind of peppers are these?


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your photographs!!!


It is all about the Golden Hour


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Is that a dumpling?  Beautiful beach.  It's already colder here in Canada.  I'm looking forward to getting bit colder as I can start making dumplings from home!


Yes I am a big fan of dumplings


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> What kind of peppers are these?



I tried to google image.  But I have no clue!  Just looks so pretty!  I have to remind myself to restart my garlic in September.  Will you do any fall planting?


----------



## Sunshine mama

More flowers!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> I tried to google image.  But I have no clue!  Just looks so pretty!  I have to remind myself to restart my garlic in September.  Will you do any fall planting?


Oh! I didn't think about fall planting. Thank you for that idea!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> It is all about the Golden Hour


I know what you mean!!
It's awesome when the light is perfect. 
Still, your photos are beautiful in composition and subject!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Lemon flavour yogurt


tlamdang08 said:


> My lunch   From friends garden and my dad
> Dragon fruit
> Pear
> Passion fruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176187


so refreshing!
Your photo has encouraged me to go on a dragon fruit hunt. Perfect for this hot weather!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> More flowers!!!
> View attachment 5176745



Very beautiful


----------



## arnott

My Sea Life Squishmallows!


----------



## tlamdang08

Under the bridge


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

cheremushki said:


> I tried to google image.  But I have no clue!  Just looks so pretty!  I have to remind myself to restart my garlic in September.  Will you do any fall planting?


Thanks for the reminder!
We didn’t grow enough last year but what we got were big & rocksolid. 
Planning on replanting about a third so we should have lots next year.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Peanut powder, mochi and flakey dough.


----------



## etoile de mer

I made a big bowl of carrot raisin salad on Friday. 





And here it is in action  on a crisp dinner salad I had last night. So hot here!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Peanut powder, mochi and flakey dough.
> 
> View attachment 5178222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178223


Did you make it?! Do you have the recipes??


----------



## sf_newyorker

It’s been an especially challenging year personally and professionally, but the small things that make me happy include following this thread. And photographing random things.

Here are my contributions, and a thank you to all for putting a grin on my face. 



An extra bit of green goes a long way!



A group shot that makes a wonderful…



…kaleidoscopic face for my watch.



And then there are days when I feel like this!
​


----------



## 880

@sf_newyorker, your posts and glorious photography have brightened this past year! Thank you!

Dinner Friday night at Daniel Bouluds Pavillion (restaurant recommendation thanks to a dear TPFer)
what made me happy was I didnt order beef or duck like DH and two friends , but the slow cooked halibut, and I didn’t order dessert (but I did have cheese)  so I wasn’t entirely diet friendly


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Did you make it?! Do you have the recipes??


No, I got it at that bakery and I’m definitely going back for more!!

maybe also will try my hand. It’s injeolmi croissant?

Today I’ve just been eating a lot. Working out minimal (may pick up a bit later tonight) because the last six days I’ve kinda stepped up so I’m also feeling it



This was through hills, usually I would be in a car but decided to walk instead.


----------



## Lake Effect

sf_newyorker said:


> It’s been an especially challenging year personally and professionally, but the small things that make me happy include following this thread. And photographing random things.
> 
> Here are my contributions, and a thank you to all for putting a grin on my face.
> 
> View attachment 5178729
> 
> An extra bit of green goes a long way!
> 
> View attachment 5178730
> 
> A group shot that makes a wonderful…
> 
> View attachment 5178728
> 
> …kaleidoscopic face for my watch.
> 
> View attachment 5178727
> 
> And then there are days when I feel like this!
> ​


 the group shot of the Yoda's. Any chance of them busting out a dance like the end of Michael Jackson's Thriller ??


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My Encyclia tampensis orchid is blooming!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> No, I got it at that bakery and I’m definitely going back for more!!
> 
> maybe also will try my hand. It’s injeolmi croissant?
> 
> Today I’ve just been eating a lot. Working out minimal (may pick up a bit later tonight) because the last six days I’ve kinda stepped up so I’m also feeling it
> 
> View attachment 5178874
> 
> This was through hills, usually I would be in a car but decided to walk instead.
> 
> View attachment 5178875


Sounds like they're korean!  I love injeolmi so the croissant injeolmi sounds like a heaven.
I was googling after I asked you about the recipes and ended up with something called Hawaiian butter mochi.  I may have to finally get back to baking for that one!
Please share photo of injeolmi croissant when you get to try!  I'll eat the picture!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> Sounds like they're korean!  I love injeolmi so the croissant injeolmi sounds like a heaven.
> I was googling after I asked you about the recipes and ended up with something called Hawaiian butter mochi.  I may have to finally get back to baking for that one!
> Please share photo of injeolmi croissant when you get to try!  I'll eat the picture!


Hawaiian butter mochi or ono butter mochi is amazing! I make it all the time (when I am not on a diet). I use koda farms mochiko rice flour ( the entire box).


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Hawaiian butter mochi or ono butter mochi is amazing! I make it all the time (when I am not on a diet). I use koda farms mochiko rice flour ( the entire box).



Wow, thanks for this!  Now I really have to try to make it.  Sounded easy enough!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> Wow, thanks for this!  Now I really have to try to make it.  Sounded easy enough!











						Ono Butter Mochi
					

This recipe for mochi is an easy Hawaiian local-style treat made with coconut and butter in a rice flour base. A great dessert for any tropical themed party.




					www.allrecipes.com
				




I use parchment paper in a 9x13 brownie pan in a toaster oven ( so you don’t have to wait too long for your oven to preheat.).
sometimes, if I’ve mixed the eggs vigorously, it puffs unevenly and then sags and settles. The larger amount of sugar creates a crispier crust, but honestly I like the squiggy swollen middles. I add unsweetened coconut flakes and usually use coconut milk, the heavy unsweetened canned stuff. And, a large shot of whisky in place of some of the liquid. Not bourbon, bc I worry that would send me into diabetic shock. i chill it. Then cut into little cubes. Those can then be individually Quick frozen and then bundled into cute cellophane bags for easy gifting. If you save some for yourself, you can simply microwave a cube until slightly gooey. I stopped making them after my endocrin dr. told me not to snack at night Lol.

mochiko flour in a cardboard box




__





						Blue Star ® Mochiko Sweet Rice Flour - Koda Farms – California
					






					www.kodafarms.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

The guys manning the lobby/making rounds in the whole building have been sitting in a lobby (which is 90% of the time) that feels a bit sauna-like.

got them a fan but the plug near them was not working. Finally worked and the guy told me, was so happy to have some cold air which made me happy.


----------



## tlamdang08

Got my favorite lunch today at Din Tai Fung


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> The guys manning the lobby/making rounds in the whole building have been sitting in a lobby (which is 90% of the time) that feels a bit sauna-like.
> 
> got them a fan but the plug near them was not working. Finally worked and the guy told me, was so happy to have some cold air which made me happy.


You are so thoughtful!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> You are so thoughtful!


Thank you for the kind words!!

If I am very hungry or it’s very hot, I get cranky. Cold I’m ok with, don’t love it but I can always wear more… and it’s not as uncomfortable as too hot. If I’m a bit hungry, I’m ok, because usually I can distract myself with other stuff, but if it’s to a point where my stomach grumbles and I feel faint, I will need food.

so if I ever see anyone that is too hot, or I hear their stomach grumble, I’ll offer food or I’ll gift (eg the fan). I don’t think it’s more than $10 on Amazon. It’s just plug in and has three settings… was mine actually, I brought a couple, one to gift my mom and one for myself… but I don’t find myself using it (I’m in an area that is more cold than warm/hot) and so I figure better to go to someone who would find it useful. And if I need another one I can just reorder on Amazon (:

I am more careful how I offer free food (mostly homeless). I made the mistake of ordering a dupe of my sandwich for a homeless guy outside the restaurant and he threw it back stating he rather have money…


----------



## LVLoveaffair

The beach and the protected sea turtle nests!


----------



## arnott

Transplanted my Aloe's babies into separate pots today!  Here is mother with her babies:


----------



## Sunshine mama

These clouds swept me away!


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> These clouds swept me away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180568



So beautiful! Puffy clouds, gorgeous blue sky...love!!


----------



## etoile de mer

I just received these cards from a talented UK artist who sells her work on Etsy.   I love her designs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Transplanted my Aloe's babies into separate pots today!  Here is mother with her babies:



You are so talented with gardening!


----------



## arnott

My first Pumpkin Spice of the year!


----------



## lululemonsforme

castortroy666 said:


> View attachment 5171443


yum, my fav! I can't tell if the seasonally shaped ones are better or the original  both so good


----------



## Good Friday

in the few times we report to the office (we are mostly working from home), my team and i will always have milk tea delivered. we might not drink it together because of social distancing, we appreciate the fact that we are sipping our bobas simultaneously in spirit while in our work stations.


----------



## TinyB

Good Friday said:


> in the few times we report to the office (we are mostly working from home), my team and i will always have milk tea delivered. we might not drink it together because of social distancing, we appreciate the fact that we are sipping our bobas simultaneously in spirit while in our work stations.


Are you guys hiring? Lol


----------



## tlamdang08

One fine day.
First time back to the spa for body massage, ear candle, eyebrow wax, pedicure, manicure ombre style and acupuncture. Then a fun bike ride at the beach with my gangs .


----------



## castortroy666

lululemonsforme said:


> yum, my fav! I can't tell if the seasonally shaped ones are better or the original  both so good


I just ate 4 packs and had myself a cup of tea


----------



## Yuki85

On the way back home from work    and playing with my kids (Son and cat)...


----------



## Kevinaxx

Considering I went through a bit of effort to have my LinkedIn not the easiest to find unless you know what to look for, this warms my heart.

also I was a teenager tutoring kids and toddlers.


----------



## SARM4800

'


----------



## TinyB

SARM4800 said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183172


I feel calm looking at the picture. Thanks a lot. I needed that today


----------



## tlamdang08

Shopping day then
late lunch with a long-time friend, talk about my own experience with Covid, no tears for the first time when I talk about Covid related  ... 
Thai basil rice with grill shrimp
Grilled Pork Spring Rolls


----------



## cheremushki

Breakfast.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> One fine day.
> First time back to the spa for body massage, ear candle, eyebrow wax, pedicure, manicure ombre style and acupuncture. Then a fun bike ride at the beach with my gangs .
> View attachment 5182472
> View attachment 5182473


Love, Love the ombré manicure! And your photos are amazing always! I am also so glad to hear that you went out with your dear friend and were able to talk about covid experiences. Big hugs!

friends took us out for brunch for DH’s birthday. chez MA Tante, Greenpoint brooklyn


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy our first time back into Movie Theater with my youngest.
Shang Chi is a good movie to watch.
The theater is very empty ( les then 20 people)
We feel like we are at our own house.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Earlier this week I did a good thing. Actually a great thing. I helped someone who needed it. 

Long story short I had something stolen from me 4 yrs ago. Not only caught the thief recently but made her pay up as it wasn't cheap what she stole and she was utterly embarrassed as her face & name are now associated with the crime.

I took the reward money and gave it to someone who just got out of jail. He was incarcerated for a decade because of his pot farm. Pot was made legal the following year. For those who don't know, having a criminal record makes it very challenging to get ahead in life. He was living on food stamps and basically selling everything he owned to make ends meet while pursuing his degree (he was given a full scholarship). Crazy how the universe works but it reminded me when I was destitute and ebayed anything that wasn't bolted down.  It made my day being able to help someone who truly needed it.


----------



## 880

hermes_lemming said:


> Earlier this week I did a good thing. Actually a great thing. I helped someone who needed it.
> 
> Long story short I had something stolen from me 4 yrs ago. Not only caught the thief recently but made her pay up as it wasn't cheap what she stole and she was utterly embarrassed as her face & name are now associated with the crime.
> 
> I took the reward money and gave it to someone who just got out of jail. He was incarcerated for a decade because of his pot farm. Pot was made legal the following year. For those who don't know, having a criminal record makes it very challenging to get ahead in life. He was living on food stamps and basically selling everything he owned to make ends meet while pursuing his degree (he was given a full scholarship). Crazy how the universe works but it reminded me when I was destitute and ebayed anything that wasn't bolted down.  It made my day being able to help someone who truly needed it.


This is such a wonderful generous gesture and I am sure it means the world to this person! Thank you for sharing your experience!  Hugs


----------



## 880

lululemonsforme said:


> yum, my fav! I can't tell if the seasonally shaped ones are better or the original  both so good


@castortroy666, @lululemonsforme, there are seasonal reeses??????


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> @castortroy666, @lululemonsforme, there are seasonal reeses??????



@castortroy666 , @lululemonsforme , @880 ...
Ha...battle of the nut butter cups commences!  Let the best nut butter cup win!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> @castortroy666 , @lululemonsforme , @880 ...
> Ha...battle of the nut butter cups commences!  Let the best nut butter cup win!
> 
> View attachment 5184995


I vote for cashew butter!  It is a little harder to come by then almond


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I vote for cashew butter!  It is a little harder to come by then almond



I couldn't remember which I liked better, so bought both yesterday! I'm also thinking it will be the cashew...and the chocolate on that one is darker, which adds points.  One of these brands also makes one with sunflower butter!  I know it's verging on blasphemy, but can I just say here, amongst friends, I'm not a big fan of peanut butter! Right now in the fridge we have sunflower butter, cashew butter, and almond butter. We also usually have pecan butter, which is a favorite. And pistachio butter...hard to find, but sooo good!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> I couldn't remember which I liked better, so bought both yesterday! I'm also thinking it will be the cashew...and the chocolate on that one is darker, which adds points.  One of these brands also makes one with sunflower butter!  I know it's verging on blasphemy, but can I just say here, amongst friends, I'm not a big fan of peanut butter! Right now in the fridge we have sunflower butter, cashew butter, and almond butter. We also usually have pecan butter, which is a favorite. And pistachio butter...hard to find, but sooo good!


I have a mild peanut allergy but love other nut butters.  I had cashew butter and chocolate the other day- so yummy!  I also love sunflower butter cups.  I need to try pistachio butter!!


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have a mild peanut allergy but love other nut butters.  I had cashew butter and chocolate the other day- so yummy!  I also love sunflower butter cups.  I need to try pistachio butter!!



Oh bother regarding even a mild peanut allergy! Sometimes hard to avoid peanuts. I love the roasted nut butters best, I think the raw types have less flavor. But my that's preference for whole nuts, too. And you? Our natural grocer grinds their own. Feel spoiled to be able to usually get both almond and pecan butter freshly ground.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SARM4800 said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183172


So peaceful!


----------



## Souzie

Today was a good day. Purchased these on sale, redeemed some points and paid only $13.


----------



## lululemonsforme

880 said:


> @castortroy666, @lululemonsforme, there are seasonal reeses??????


Yes! like the pumpkin shaped, Christmas tree shaped, Easter shapes, etc  all so good!


----------



## tlamdang08

Not too excited Sunset but the waves were thrilled to watch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I am back to the low back dress style without cover-up


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Shopping day then
> late lunch with a long-time friend, talk about my own experience with Covid, no tears for the first time when I talk about Covid related  ...
> Thai basil rice with grill shrimp
> Grilled Pork Spring Rolls
> 
> View attachment 5183442
> View attachment 5183444




What's the green stuff in your drink?


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Today was a good day. Purchased these on sale, redeemed some points and paid only $13.
> 
> View attachment 5185254




Shoppers Drug Mart or Superstore?!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What's the green stuff in your drink?


i got the youtube link for you to better understand


----------



## hermes_lemming

880 said:


> This is such a wonderful generous gesture and I am sure it means the world to this person! Thank you for sharing your experience!  Hugs


Yea. Poor guy literally bursted in tears. I knew he was struggling.  He was living off of food stamps until he got my call.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> Oh bother regarding even a mild peanut allergy! Sometimes hard to avoid peanuts. I love the roasted nut butters best, I think the raw types have less flavor. But my that's preference for whole nuts, too. And you? Our natural grocer grinds their own. Feel spoiled to be able to usually get both almond and pecan butter freshly ground.


I usually buy the roasted types as well. Yum to the freshly ground butters!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart or Superstore?!


Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## etoile de mer

tlamdang08 said:


> Not too excited Sunset but the waves were thrilled to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185401
> 
> View attachment 5185402
> 
> I am back to the low back dress style without cover-up
> View attachment 5185403



Beautiful, I especially love your coastal pics!   They make me wish I could jump right into your photos, and dip my feet in the water and waves!


----------



## etoile de mer

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea. Poor guy literally bursted in tears. I knew he was struggling.  He was living off of food stamps until he got my call.



I loved your story, so very kind of you!


----------



## etoile de mer

Dark chocolate dipped almond biscotti...yum!


----------



## etoile de mer

arnott said:


> What's the green stuff in your drink?



I wondered the same!



tlamdang08 said:


> i got the youtube link for you to better understand




I was on the edge of my seat watching this being made, wondering, how does this ever end up in the shape of noodles?!  So Neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tlamdang08

etoile de mer said:


> I wondered the same!
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the edge of my seat watching this being made, wondering, how does this ever end up in the shape of noodles?!  So Neat! Thanks for sharing.


I have to get it again Today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just upgraded my Fitbit to a Galaxy Watch 4 classic. I can  mix and match with my extra straps and watch protectors. It makes me feel like a little kid playing with toys.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I found something that I've been looking for. It felt like forever. 

That is a great feeling!


----------



## hotgalaxy

sf_newyorker said:


> It’s been an especially challenging year personally and professionally, but the small things that make me happy include following this thread. And photographing random things.
> 
> Here are my contributions, and a thank you to all for putting a grin on my face.
> 
> View attachment 5178729
> 
> An extra bit of green goes a long way!
> 
> View attachment 5178730
> 
> A group shot that makes a wonderful…
> 
> View attachment 5178728
> 
> …kaleidoscopic face for my watch.
> 
> View attachment 5178727
> 
> And then there are days when I feel like this!
> ​


OMG I just love the little Grogus, where can I get One??.  I bought a big one, DH did wonder if he was being replaced. But I ended up giving it to my nephew, Star Wars fanatic  8 years old, Yay another generation!!. I would like to get a couple of those little ones for my work desk.  On another note, I am looking at getting a Halzan 31 or 26, just wondering, did you have a look at both sizes? What fits into yours?  I cannot get into a store, 5 hours or so flight, plus my state WA is isolated from the other states in  Australia. Any info on the Halzan appreciated, or Picotin if you have one.  Feel free to ignore this if its a bit too intrusive. With Thanks


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Not too excited Sunset but the waves were thrilled to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185401
> 
> View attachment 5185402
> 
> I am back to the low back dress style without cover-up
> View attachment 5185403



Gorgeous as usual!  Must be still warm where you are.  I miss the warmth.  It's already getting very cool over here.



etoile de mer said:


> Dark chocolate dipped almond biscotti...yum!
> 
> View attachment 5186036



Are they homemade?!  Looks so good!  I've been itching to try and make new flavour of biscotti.


----------



## aki_sato

Taking my baby daughter for a little walk to enjoy the spring blooms…


----------



## aki_sato

The scented rambling jasmine vines…


----------



## cheremushki

10km hike on the labour day weekend.  22000 plus steps.  This weekend was too busy for my liking but nothing like a good hike to clear my head.  And making new friend is a plus!


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> Are they homemade?!  Looks so good!  I've been itching to try and make new flavour of biscotti.



I love biscotti, but I've never made it! We buy these at our local grocer, they make them in their bakery. My absolute favorite biscotti is anise. Sadly  they don't make that kind, so we "settle"   for these ones!


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5186686
> View attachment 5186687
> View attachment 5186688
> View attachment 5186689
> 
> 
> 10km hike on the labour day weekend.  22000 plus steps.  This weekend was too busy for my liking but nothing like a good hike to clear my head.  And making new friend is a plus!



Beautiful, and looks so peaceful.  Your new friend is darling!


----------



## cheremushki

etoile de mer said:


> I love biscotti, but I've never made it! We buy these at our local grocer, they make them in their bakery. My absolute favorite biscotti is anise. Sadly  they don't make that kind, so we "settle"  for these ones!



Aww, I love making them.  Bit of a work but in the end very much worth it.  I'll have to google anise biscotti and give them a try next time.



etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful, and looks so peaceful.  Your new friend is darling!



It was peaceful but definitely got busy on the way down!


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Gorgeous as usual!  Must be still warm where you are.  I miss the warmth.  It's already getting very cool over here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they homemade?!  Looks so good!  I've been itching to try and make new flavour of biscotti.


yes, it is hotter than normal


----------



## etoile de mer

@cheremushki , I meant to say, those tree roots are amazing in your first photo!  Did you have to scramble over those on your hike? Plus, maybe it's just me  , but in the lower left of that photo, the roots and a small rock sort of form a face...eyes, nose and a mouth. Can you see that?


----------



## cheremushki

etoile de mer said:


> @cheremushki , I meant to say, those tree roots are amazing in your first photo!  Did you have to scramble over those on your hike? Plus, maybe it's just me  , but in the lower left of that photo, the roots and a small rock sort of form a face...eyes, nose and a mouth. Can you see that?



It was pretty amazing looking at those roots!  Going downhill on the first way wasn't so difficult but it was very steep and muddy to re-climb and return so that made it bit difficult but it was well worth while hike.  My friend and I plan on returning as we didn't get to see the panoramic view due to misty and fog.

I see it now!  I love how your imagination kicked in!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> And making new friend is a plus!



and what a cute friend!

I’m just happy it’s a beautiful day and the sun is shining.

And I got to face time with the two cutest boys @ the same time put my fantasy football picks in thanks to the wide screen of my computer last night


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Renanthera monachica (species native to the Philippines) orchid in bloom!!     Grown on my windowsill, spends the Summer outside on my deck.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5186686
> View attachment 5186687
> View attachment 5186688
> View attachment 5186689
> 
> 
> 10km hike on the labour day weekend.  22000 plus steps.  This weekend was too busy for my liking but nothing like a good hike to clear my head.  And making new friend is a plus!


Wow!!!
What a beautiful hike. Just breathtaking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> @cheremushki , I meant to say, those tree roots are amazing in your first photo!  Did you have to scramble over those on your hike? Plus, maybe it's just me  , but in the lower left of that photo, the roots and a small rock sort of form a face...eyes, nose and a mouth. Can you see that?


I can see it. That's cool!


----------



## LemonDrop

I think I might have posted about this a while back. How my 8 year old dog has started stalking little fishies in the side swimming hole that juts off the creek. Now she has gotten braver. She goes out deeper than ever and she has been eying big daddy fish who has been hanging out in the swimming hole for months now. I watch her stand super still and watch him with her eyes. Trying to figure him out. She so cute and brave. She a rescue dog and year by year she opens up a little bit more. She didn't bark the first year I had her. Then she wouldn't bark for my husband 6 more months after that. Now she barks good morning, barks for dinner, barks when she's happy. She's a happy girl. And I guess one small thing that makes me happy is the man that abused her still has 2 more years in federal prison for hurting her. She sleeps in a cozy bed with me and plays at the creek all day.


----------



## etoile de mer

For my recent birthday lunch we bought salads from a favorite restaurant to eat at home. They use beautiful, local ingredients, and I especially love their baby greens. This also had roasted beets, snow peas, carrots, tomato, candied pecans, croutons, shredded cheese, and a delicious balsamic vinaigrette. I made deviled eggs to put on top. Was so good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> For my recent birthday lunch we bought salads from a favorite restaurant to eat at home. They use beautiful, local ingredients, and I especially love their baby greens. This also had roasted beets, snow peas, carrots, tomato, candied pecans, croutons, shredded cheese, and a delicious balsamic vinaigrette. I made deviled eggs to put on top. Was so good!
> 
> View attachment 5188183


Looks really delicious!
And happy birthday.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks really delicious!
> And happy birthday.



Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> For my recent birthday lunch we bought salads from a favorite restaurant to eat at home. They use beautiful, local ingredients, and I especially love their baby greens. This also had roasted beets, snow peas, carrots, tomato, candied pecans, croutons, shredded cheese, and a delicious balsamic vinaigrette. I made deviled eggs to put on top. Was so good!
> 
> View attachment 5188183


I think that the deviled eggs look like the best thing on the plate! What’s your recipe?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoile de mer said:


> For my recent birthday lunch we bought salads from a favorite restaurant to eat at home. They use beautiful, local ingredients, and I especially love their baby greens. This also had roasted beets, snow peas, carrots, tomato, candied pecans, croutons, shredded cheese, and a delicious balsamic vinaigrette. I made deviled eggs to put on top. Was so good!
> 
> View attachment 5188183


Happy Birthday


----------



## tlamdang08

Reading nonstop teen love stories . I am feeling like crazy (or is it: middle crisis)


----------



## etoile de mer

AntiqueShopper said:


> I think that the deviled eggs look like the best thing on the plate! What’s your recipe?



It's always so slap-dash, nothing fancy at all! I just add mayo, dried chive, and ground pepper to the yolks, and plop the filling back into the whites. Sometimes I also add a tiny bit of ground mustard seed. 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Happy Birthday



Thank you!


----------



## Roxannek

Watching Magic Mike, that makes me pretty happy


----------



## arnott

Steak!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> For my recent birthday lunch we bought salads from a favorite restaurant to eat at home. They use beautiful, local ingredients, and I especially love their baby greens. This also had roasted beets, snow peas, carrots, tomato, candied pecans, croutons, shredded cheese, and a delicious balsamic vinaigrette. I made deviled eggs to put on top. Was so good!
> 
> View attachment 5188183



Happy Birthday!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

Sangria!


----------



## Roxannek

My little weenie dogs waking me up early this morning to go potty and seeing this beautiful sunrise


----------



## arnott

Roxannek said:


> My little weenie dogs waking me up early this morning to go potty and seeing this beautiful sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190034




Nice chair!


----------



## Roxannek

arnott said:


> Nice chair!


Thanks! Those chairs are hurricane proof. They have been through 2 of them.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Mimmy

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5190636


Beautiful! Peonies are my favorite flowers!


----------



## tofarch

There are very Small things that make you happy

But we alway ignore these things due to our busy work schedule or stress and laziness. 

Alway Smile when you are happy or problem
Spoke with your kids on regular interval
Chat with your close friends
watch funny videos
Keep your Workspace with trendy furniture or furnishing
and many more.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sushi lunch


----------



## cheremushki

I did absolutely nothing today.

Oh, watched pouring rain.

But other than that.  Nothing.

And I'm so so happy.


----------



## Mapia57

Roxannek said:


> My little weenie dogs waking me up early this morning to go potty and seeing this beautiful sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190034


E


----------



## Mapia57

would love to see your weenie dogs! Dachshunds are my favorite we had our little doxie for 12 years I still miss her


----------



## Roxannek

Mapia57 said:


> would love to see your weenie dogs! Dachshunds are my favorite we had our little doxie for 12 years I still miss her


Awww. We are doxie people for sure. We had a little boy Russell that lived with us from 6 weeks old until he was 17 years old. My baby. And a little boy Doodie that blessed us for 13 years. I miss them everyday. My girls now keep me busy and they are my real children since we are empty nesters. This is Fig,3 and Olive 5, needy little girls that I couldn’t live without. Fig is a piebald and Olive is a shaded long haired cream.


----------



## Mapia57

Roxannek said:


> Awww. We are doxie people for sure. We had a little boy Russell that lived with us from 6 weeks old until he was 17 years old. My baby. And a little boy Doodie that blessed us for 13 years. I miss them everyday. My girls now keep me busy and they are my real children since we are empty nesters. This is Fig,3 and Olive 5, needy little girls that I couldn’t live without. Fig is a piebald and Olive is a shaded long haired cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191428


Oh how beautiful they are! We had our little Chloe for 12 years she was such a joy.
They truly are amazing little dogs enjoy them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Steak!



Wow this looks soooo good!
Will have it soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> My little weenie dogs waking me up early this morning to go potty and seeing this beautiful sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190034


This is an amazing view! No wonder your dogs wake you up early.  They want to see this view too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Awww. We are doxie people for sure. We had a little boy Russell that lived with us from 6 weeks old until he was 17 years old. My baby. And a little boy Doodie that blessed us for 13 years. I miss them everyday. My girls now keep me busy and they are my real children since we are empty nesters. This is Fig,3 and Olive 5, needy little girls that I couldn’t live without. Fig is a piebald and Olive is a shaded long haired cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191428


They are just sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5189701


These are so pretty.  What are these called?


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Sushi lunch


My husband would love this!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> I did absolutely nothing today.
> 
> Oh, watched pouring rain.
> 
> But other than that.  Nothing.
> 
> And I'm so so happy.


That's a great achievement!!!  We all need to do this every once in awhile to rest our body,  mind, and soul,  but it's really difficult to do.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> These are so pretty.  What are these called?


I wish I knew


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kid’s drawing (my friend’s 5-year old daughter)


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> I did absolutely nothing today.
> 
> Oh, watched pouring rain.
> 
> But other than that.  Nothing.
> 
> And I'm so so happy.



 Plus, watching pouring rain...jealous!! This is how I'll feel when we finally get rain!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Roxannek said:


> Awww. We are doxie people for sure. We had a little boy Russell that lived with us from 6 weeks old until he was 17 years old. My baby. And a little boy Doodie that blessed us for 13 years. I miss them everyday. My girls now keep me busy and they are my real children since we are empty nesters. This is Fig,3 and Olive 5, needy little girls that I couldn’t live without. Fig is a piebald and Olive is a shaded long haired cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191428



Your Fig and Olive are both so darling!!  Reaching right into my screen to give each a snuggle! They are lucky girls to have you!


----------



## poopsie

picking a good watermelon
nothing like ice cold sweet watermelon when it is _still _pushing triple digits


----------



## JenJBS

Lunch, and a long chat, with a friend.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Met with someone I haven’t seen in ages. Good lunch.

and I picked up this baby.




reminds me of super Mario for some reason…

and I also got these:




First weekend in a long time of football season I haven’t been glued to a tv on a Sunday but there’s always YouTube tv to record and it’s only the first week.

but I’m also happy football is back (even though my ff is -_______-)


----------



## cheremushki

etoile de mer said:


> Plus, watching pouring rain...jealous!! This is how I'll feel when we finally get rain!!


Hahah, I can only say it in here that I love the rain.
My city is so famous for abundant rain, if I say it out loud even a stranger may end up killing me. 

Hope you get some of our rain!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Met with someone I haven’t seen in ages. Good lunch.
> 
> and I picked up this baby.
> 
> View attachment 5192092
> 
> 
> reminds me of super Mario for some reason…
> 
> and I also got these:
> 
> View attachment 5192102
> View attachment 5192103
> 
> First weekend in a long time of football season I haven’t been glued to a tv on a Sunday but there’s always YouTube tv to record and it’s only the first week.
> 
> but I’m also happy football is back (even though my ff is -_______-)


Birkin!!!  I so want one!!!

what's "ff"?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Birkin!!!  I so want one!!!
> 
> what's "ff"?


Fantasy football…

birkin?


----------



## Moxisox

The fall/autumn season!!! Our favorite time of year.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Fantasy football…
> 
> birkin?


Oops, my bad.  Your plant is spotted begonia.
I've confused it with Philodendron Birkin.


----------



## cheremushki

No.... I don't have kids...
This was for me....
But it made me happy.


----------



## etoile de mer

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5192403
> 
> No.... I don't have kids...
> This was for me....
> But it made me happy.



Why not, right?  That's so adorable and creative, I love it!  Looks delicious, too.


----------



## cheremushki

etoile de mer said:


> Why not, right?  That's so adorable and creative, I love it!  Looks delicious, too.



It was adorable... until half eaten face was staring back at me with it's black eye..


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## arnott

My friend from Hawaii sent me all these!


----------



## TinyB

arnott said:


> My friend from Hawaii sent me all these!



They're so cute, especially the gudetama one


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I did a 20 minute light jog 2 days in a row.  Proud of myself for trying to get myself back on track


----------



## cheremushki

The bf may have called first meal/me "like a kid".


----------



## arnott

My final Cucumber from my garden was the best tasting one!  Nice and crispy!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean

Got my wedding nails today


----------



## arnott

Saw this Queen T-Shirt that I've never seen before on display at Hot Topic today!


----------



## skyqueen

The peacocks have lost their plume...naked peacocks


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Norm.Core

This is probably gonna sound weird but I like finding signs of use from carrying my leather bags. A scuff here, a mark there... never intentional, of course, and I don’t abuse them... but I do appreciate vintage bags that looked like they’ve been on an adventure or twelve. These beautiful things are meant to be enjoyed... the bag scars make it my bag. And that makes me happy.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My kids getting excited about seeing a baby bird in a nest in our tree


----------



## Kevinaxx

Next, waiting on my other plants to show…

and getting fertilizer(s), soil(s), pots, and learning how to propagate  (while keeping them alive and happy of course).


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Spending the day with my girls since they had the day off from school. I took them to get haircuts and then we got lunch and went shopping for toys and earrings for my older daughter.


----------



## arnott

There was a box of Moon Cake in the staff room today


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> There was a box of Moon Cake in the staff room today



What is moon cake? We have moon pies in the East which e 3 large soft chocolate cookies sandwiched together with a marshmallow/icing filling.Pennsylvania Dutch and delicious.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My 4 year old woke me up at 445- so instead of lounging I exercised!  Jogging in place and rewatched the last episode of This is Us!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> What is moon cake? We have moon pies in the East which e 3 large soft chocolate cookies sandwiched together with a marshmallow/icing filling.Pennsylvania Dutch and delicious.




Lotus seed paste with duck egg yolk in the middle.









						Mooncake - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Souzie

Tim Hortons smile cookies..


----------



## arnott

Spicy Salmon Sashimi!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## shesnochill

My engagement ring. ☺️


----------



## cheremushki

Moon fest morning treat.


----------



## cheremushki

shesnochill said:


> My engagement ring. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5198139


Congratulations!


----------



## charlottawill

Roxannek said:


> Awww. We are doxie people for sure. We had a little boy Russell that lived with us from 6 weeks old until he was 17 years old. My baby. And a little boy Doodie that blessed us for 13 years. I miss them everyday. My girls now keep me busy and they are my real children since we are empty nesters. This is Fig,3 and Olive 5, needy little girls that I couldn’t live without. Fig is a piebald and Olive is a shaded long haired cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191428


Such beauties! Another longtime doxie mama here. Our beloved 17 yr. old is in her final days and I come her for some distraction from our sadness.


----------



## JenJBS

These two cuties...      The napping mini-panther is Kipling. The grey white lovely is Jessie.


----------



## Roxannek

charlottawill said:


> Such beauties! Another longtime doxie mama here. Our beloved 17 yr. old is in her final days and I come her for some distraction from our sadness.


I’m so sorry. They are like our children. Hugs


----------



## charlottawill

Roxannek said:


> I’m so sorry. They are like our children. Hugs


Yes, they really are, thank you.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Lotus seed paste with duck egg yolk in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mooncake - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Thanks!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Love Of My Life

Sitting at my friends terrace for an early more cafe au lait


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## haute okole

My bullies found some sun in the foyer even when my Mop Robot is busy cleaning around them.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I told the security guard @ my building about the issues I had with some of the crazies around… only because we chat, I mean we also chat about football fantasy… and he surprised me with a pepper spray today. It’s not much but the gesture was very much appreciated. I mean, he’s just just starting out—graduated high school, first real job, and didn’t really need to, but his kindness kind of reminds me of something I’d do now. But I don’t know I would do that at his age. I mean when I’m older yes, more stable. Younger and paycheck to paycheck type of job is even a grander gesture then from someone who easily makes six figures.

anyways, that just made my day.


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> I told the security guard @ my building about the issues I had with some of the crazies around… only because we chat, I mean we also chat about football fantasy… and he surprised me with a pepper spray today. It’s not much but the gesture was very much appreciated. I mean, he’s just just starting out—graduated high school, first real job, and didn’t really need to, but his kindness kind of reminds me of something I’d do now. But I don’t know I would do that at his age. I mean when I’m older yes, more stable. Younger and paycheck to paycheck type of job is even a grander gesture then from someone who easily makes six figures.
> 
> anyways, that just made my day.



Neat! Sounds like a really good guy!


----------



## Farkvam

Playing my ukulele. It's been fun, easy (for a guitar player) and perfect to keep by my side wherever I go!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m one of two females on a fantasy football and I drafted ok—got a B plus and the last year winner (good friend, just a big sarcastic but in a not harmful way… and always there to help me whenever I have issues big/small) pokes fun of me and my report card.

because I’ve been very competitive with this and was a huge loser last year lol.

this week I not only beat the person I’m up against but I also scored the highest points this week, shy of 200.

also me:


----------



## Souzie

Beyond Monet exhibit...
@880










@arnott Sorry, my shoulder blades aren't showing.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Beyond Monet exhibit...
> @880
> 
> View attachment 5201297
> 
> View attachment 5201293
> 
> View attachment 5201294
> 
> View attachment 5201295
> 
> 
> @arnott Sorry, my shoulder blades aren't showing.
> View attachment 5201296




Nice hair!


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> Beyond Monet exhibit...
> @880
> 
> View attachment 5201297
> 
> View attachment 5201293
> 
> View attachment 5201294
> 
> View attachment 5201295
> 
> 
> @arnott Sorry, my shoulder blades aren't showing.
> View attachment 5201296


You look amazing gorgeous, and the exhibit looks so fabulous! wow! Hugs


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m one of two females on a fantasy football and I drafted ok—got a B plus and the last year winner (good friend, just a big sarcastic but in a not harmful way… and always there to help me whenever I have issues big/small) pokes fun of me and my report card.
> 
> because I’ve been very competitive with this and was a huge loser last year lol.
> 
> this week I not only beat the person I’m up against but I also scored the highest points this week, shy of 200.
> 
> also me:
> View attachment 5201095


I don’t know what this is, but it sounds like a fantastic win! i am so happy for you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> I don’t know what this is, but it sounds like a fantastic win! i am so happy for you!


Fingers crossed I win the entire pot  but it’s basically like football but the entire season is one long game, and you’re trying to score as much points possible based on the players you drafted.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5194133
> 
> The bf may have called first meal/me "like a kid".


Yours  is so cute! I made this once,  and mine looked so bad!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Yours  is so cute! I made this once,  and mine looked so bad!


I'm sure that's not true!


----------



## sf_newyorker

My imperfect and beautifully gritty city. 


​


----------



## arnott

Saw these Steampunk Hats in the Halloween section of a store!  Which one do you like better?!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Saw these Steampunk Hats in the Halloween section of a store!  Which one do you like better?!



Definitely the one on top. Go big! The glasses, the sequins are fabulous!


----------



## maria28

Felt really blessed & happy to be able to see the many friends I haven’t seen for almost 2 years at the Final Fantasy VII Orchestra World Tour at the Royal Albert Hall, London last Sunday.

Brunch at the Ivy Brasserie followed by a brilliant concert and quick Chinese dinner to finish.


----------



## 880

maria28 said:


> Felt really blessed & happy to be able to see the many friends I haven’t seen for almost 2 years at the Final Fantasy VII Orchestra World Tour at the Royal Albert Hall, London last Sunday.
> 
> Brunch at the Ivy Brasserie followed by a brilliant concert and quick Chinese dinner to finish.
> 
> View attachment 5202752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202753


This looks so amazing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Roxannek

Trying on the Fall clothing to make sure it still fits. She is pretty mad at me right now, but so dang cute!*

*


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Roxannek said:


> Trying on the Fall clothing to make sure it still fits. She is pretty mad at me right now, but so dang cute!*
> View attachment 5202808
> *



So so cute!


----------



## maria28

880 said:


> This looks so amazing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sf_newyorker said:


> My imperfect and beautifully gritty city.
> 
> View attachment 5202372
> ​


Beautiful!!!
Imperfect is the new perfect!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

As a handbag collector,  this product gave me a good chuckle today. I was imagining someone collecting dust bunnies for the sake of collecting.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

Roxannek said:


> Trying on the Fall clothing to make sure it still fits. She is pretty mad at me right now, but so dang cute!*
> View attachment 5202808
> *


Those eyes!!!  I can't!!!  omg


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

arnott said:


> Saw these Steampunk Hats in the Halloween section of a store!  Which one do you like better?!





chowlover2 said:


> Definitely the one on top. Go big! The glasses, the sequins are fabulous!


Elton John!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Candles.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Cooking a homemade meal and watching people you love devour it!!!

I'm currently making homemade beef stroganoff with stew meat. It's in my Le Creuset Dutch Oven and cooking at a low temp in my Breville Oven for a couple of hours. I can't wait to see what my 6 year old daughter thinks of it.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Lucky you! Creuset have to be the Hermes of the pot world!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Lucky you! Creuset have to be the Hermes of the pot world!



Thank you!!! I never understood the hype until I was able to get one (and on sale ). It is one of my best pieces of cookware. Beats out my All-Clad pans for searing. Beats out my Instant pot for stews. I want a 5 qt. braiser next.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

shesnochill said:


> My engagement ring. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5198139


Lucky lady!
Who chose?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thank you!!! I never understood the hype until I was able to get one (and on sale ). It is one of my best pieces of cookware. Beats out my All-Clad pans for searing. Beats out my Instant pot for stews. I want a 5 qt. braiser next.


Only have one & love it!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Only have one & love it!


Have another in order. Apparently they are on backorder.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> My final Cucumber from my garden was the best tasting one!  Nice and crispy!



Nothing like your own fresh produce from you own garden!


----------



## Souzie

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thank you!!! I never understood the hype until I was able to get one (and on sale ). It is one of my best pieces of cookware. Beats out my All-Clad pans for searing. Beats out my Instant pot for stews. I want a 5 qt. braiser next.


My LC braiser (and wok) are my used pieces. I've yet to get a Dutch Oven because I just use the braiser. All mine are in Sage but I really want the Provence color for the Dutch Oven.


----------



## haute okole

David Beckham’s watch.


----------



## arnott

Picked up my Birthday Present from the Post Office today!  My Dad preordered this for me in March and the estimated delivery time was around the end of the year.  My Birthday was May 11 and I just picked this up today!     These are limited of 3000 and numbered at the bottom.  Mine is 1072 of 3000!


----------



## cheremushki

haute okole said:


> David Beckham’s watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204010


Saving this.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## arnott




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Cooking a homemade meal and watching people you love devour it!!!
> 
> I'm currently making homemade beef stroganoff with stew meat. It's in my Le Creuset Dutch Oven and cooking at a low temp in my Breville Oven for a couple of hours. I can't wait to see what my 6 year old daughter thinks of it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5204500


Nice!!!
I ordered 2 for my 2 DDs, but they haven't gotten theirs yet.
How do you like it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Saving this.


So you like his watch?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Picked up my Birthday Present from the Post Office today!  My Dad preordered this for me in March and the estimated delivery time was around the end of the year.  My Birthday was May 11 and I just picked this up today!     These are limited of 3000 and numbered at the bottom.  Mine is 1072 of 3000!



This is REALLY cool!!!


----------



## missconvy

maria28 said:


> Felt really blessed & happy to be able to see the many friends I haven’t seen for almost 2 years at the Final Fantasy VII Orchestra World Tour at the Royal Albert Hall, London last Sunday.
> 
> Brunch at the Ivy Brasserie followed by a brilliant concert and quick Chinese dinner to finish.
> 
> View attachment 5202752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202753


Omg how was this? My husband and I are wanting to go!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This beautiful olive oil.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!!
> I ordered 2 for my 2 DDs, but they haven't gotten theirs yet.
> How do you like it?


You’re such a good mama. I like mine a lot. At first it was a bit getting used to the edges (was never a fan of iPhone 4 or 12, which is why I skipped 12 because I hate edges) but it’s… growing on me lol.

definitely love the color, and overall am happy with the phone. Can’t wait to try the camera out.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> So you like his watch?



Yes.  It's really nice and round... I like.. Ok, I'm going to save you all from me and stop.



Kevinaxx said:


> You’re such a good mama. I like mine a lot. At first it was a bit getting used to the edges (was never a fan of iPhone 4 or 12, which is why I skipped 12 because I hate edges) but it’s… growing on me lol.
> 
> definitely love the color, and overall am happy with the phone. Can’t wait to try the camera out.



Did you get cases and screen protector as well?  Case shopping!!  By the way.. you have 3 computer monitors for work?!

@tlamdang08 haven't seen you post gorgeous photos for a while!


----------



## Roxannek

haute okole said:


> David Beckham’s watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204010


----------



## maria28

missconvy said:


> Omg how was this? My husband and I are wanting to go!


I assumed you were referring to the concert?  It was fantastic… we love all the Distant World concerts, but this one being especially dedicated to FF7R makes it even more special.  They performed some new songs. “Hollow” was amazing. And I loved the fact that they included the Turks Theme.

You and hubby must go…I would def recommend it.


----------



## 880

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Cooking a homemade meal and watching people you love devour it!!!
> 
> I'm currently making homemade beef stroganoff with stew meat. It's in my Le Creuset Dutch Oven and cooking at a low temp in my Breville Oven for a couple of hours. I can't wait to see what my 6 year old daughter thinks of it.


Sounds so yummy! I’m sure she will adore it!  I Love le creuset and breville too!

@haute okole, lol david beckhams watch


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Yes.  It's really nice and round... I like.. Ok, I'm going to save you all from me and stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get cases and screen protector as well?  Case shopping!!  By the way.. you have 3 computer monitors for work?!
> 
> @tlamdang08 haven't seen you post gorgeous photos for a while!


No screen protector! Always apple care plus now because I’m clumsy, with theft and loss since I use my phone a lot during commute (and also why I have no issue spending that much on a phone).

and yes, three monitors xD. At work, at home the one on the right is personal use, and mac so I dunno if I can use it just as a screen with PC.

I have two still in boxes (work sent me) and I’m thinking of using one @ work so I have four screens… one more for clients and the angle… I have enough desk space for 10… so putting one closer to where they’re sitting might make sense once I start seeing pple in person, and it’ll be mirroring one of the three I have set up for myself.

the other one I might just use at home, though I don’t need that many monitors for myself and also no space… but the one I have at home on left, is practically new from my previous work (they don’t want it back). So I might donate that since I don’t know if the 2 unbox that current work gave me, if they’d want it back?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

haute okole said:


> David Beckham’s watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204010



Of course.  His watch.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sunshine mama said:


> This beautiful olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204822



I thought it was Chanel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I thought it was Chanel.


Better then Chanel. I can eat it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Funny sign at the dentist's office.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Happy this thing is on the other side of the screen.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Happy this thing is on the other side of the screen.
> 
> View attachment 5205028


Yikes!!!
Yeah for sure!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


>



The beef stroganoff came out so delicious. I always love it when a recipe work out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> The beef stroganoff came out so delicious. I always love it when a recipe work out.


More


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> This is REALLY cool!!!




Thank you!  Here is a close up!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Thank you!  Here is a close up!



Nice view of the closeup!!


----------



## arnott

24 degrees celsius and sunny on September 25!  It felt like Summer today and I went out in a t-shirt with no jacket!  Too bad it's going to rain for the next 5 days straight!


----------



## Roxannek

Going through pictures and trying to make space on my phone for new ones of my weenie babies. I can’t delete any of them. They are all so darn cute! My babies Fig and Olive make me really happy. This picture shows their personalities. Fig is an instigator and Olive is OCD with her toys and personal space but I love them big.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Mini pies from the local organic apple orchard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Mini pies from the local organic apple orchard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205679


Oh these seem simply scrumptious!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Mini pies from the local organic apple orchard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205679



They look delicious!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> They look delicious!


They are! 

I also got a huge bag of their honeycrisp apples but I couldn’t post it because it is far from being considered a small thing.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## sf_newyorker

Some may think online badges are silly, but achievements like closing an exercise ring, or in my case, attaining the _Hall of Famer _status on FITIV with a few days still left for the month is utterly !

​


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This video:









						Mother bear and cub enjoy afternoon on school playground
					

All mothers know sometimes an afternoon at the playground is the perfect way to wear out your youngster. And this mama is no different




					abc7ny.com


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5206662


Is this the USS Constitution in Boston?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this the USS Constitution in Boston?


Great eye @Sunshine mama


----------



## arnott

Limited edition of 3000 Freddie Mercury Statue!


----------



## RT1

Great find here, Ginger!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Great find here, Ginger!




Long time no see!    I took some better pictures of the Freddie Statue, did you also see the Brian Statue I posted previously?


----------



## RT1

Yes, I did.
The Brian statue is amazing!


----------



## skyqueen

Hanna Wilson said:


> Great eye @Sunshine mama


I went on a very nice wine tasting cruise several years ago on the USS Constitution. Interesting but slightly claustrophobic, inside...I'm tall!


----------



## arnott

My Brian May in his Spiderweb Vest "Collection":




And here is the real Brian in his Spiderweb Vest:


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Galgali




----------



## Kevinaxx

Views/backyards like this:


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I wrote a poem about how special my 6 year old daughter is to me. It was for a school project. The teacher sent a note home thanking me for writing it. She said it made her cry. It made my day.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5210283


Ha I was just coming here to post my cat in his new cat condo!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## missconvy

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5210283


This is the best pic. I can feel the softness through the pic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5210283


Awwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This!


----------



## Roxannek

I saw our first baby ever born on our place this morning on a ranch down the road. He still knew me. This is baby Owen (1st pic) conceived via artificial insemenation. He weighs about 1100 lbs now(2nd pic)


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> Ha I was just coming here to post my cat in his new cat condo!
> View attachment 5210594


What a gorgeous feline! 


missconvy said:


> This is the best pic. I can feel the softness through the pic.


Thank you!! It was taken on iPhone @ low light @ night… so definitely the camera has wowed me this year (previous years were ok in comparison).




Sunshine mama said:


> Awwwwwwww!!!!!


he’s the cutest.

i’m swinging by my oldcolleague/friends’ spot to help play with the cat while they’re away. They said they’re asking me a favor… if anything they’re doing me a favor. I love furry animals!


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5210283


Kitty paws!     



xsouzie said:


> Ha I was just coming here to post my cat in his new cat condo!
> View attachment 5210594


He's handsome!  
What a great condo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Ha I was just coming here to post my cat in his new cat condo!
> View attachment 5210594


Mannnn! What a nice condo for your sweet cat!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I saw our first baby ever born on our place this morning on a ranch down the road. He still knew me. This is baby Owen (1st pic) conceived via artificial insemenation. He weighs about 1100 lbs now(2nd pic)
> View attachment 5210981
> View attachment 5210986


Wowwww! He has such a sweet pretty face!!
And his eyelashes!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Honestly today, as crazy as it was, was a good day.

I had someone who I got was not happy, rightly so, and I was able to (this is also in part because they’re reasonable) salvage the relationship and bring it back from the brink.

it’s not a crazy amount of money in the grand scheme of things. I only say that because while i’m used to it, and the challenges/complexity that comes more readily with, is what excites me. But what really is satisfying, is client satisfaction, particularly ones who are unhappy to begin with when I first meet with them. That said, it’s still a good amount, low seven figures.

anyways, I gave him recommendations for portfolio construction and he took it. Told me how happy he was with me, which made my day.

Partly because that’s a lot of trust on his part, which is amazing considering a couple months ago he was ready to walk out altogether and partly because I did put a good amount of thought and consulted with my mentor (30 years in) to get the right securities/% for him and what he’s trying to accomplish specifically, as well as taking into consideration how the market has been of late.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Friends who  overseas that can share with me, since I can’t travel to:


----------



## Sunshine mama

This plant I just got! It's so pretty.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_


Rise



Darth Felis Catus

_​


----------



## misstrine85

Putting name-stickers in my sons clothes for the coming colder months. I love the feel of all the wool and thicker, soft cotton.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Mannnn! What a nice condo for your sweet cat!!!


Sweet and spoiled.   I got him these other perches/beds and the only places he sleeps at are his condo, his scratchy bed, the dining room chair and my chest.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

For the last 2 days I got GENIUS on the NYTimes spelling bee game.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

The Yankees in the post season


----------



## Elisabag

Sunshine mama said:


> This plant I just got! It's so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213291


Beautiful plant! If you don’t mind my asking, where is your planter from? I am looking for something similar


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elisabag said:


> Beautiful plant! If you don’t mind my asking, where is your planter from? I am looking for something similar


Thank you. It came with the plant, which is one of the reasons why I bought the plant. I got the plant from Trader Joe's and it ws $5.99!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It came with the plant, which is one of the reasons why I bought the plant. I got the plant from Trader Joe's and it ws $5.99!!!!


I have found great plants with planters at Trader Joe’s and IKEA. 

Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> I have found great plants with planters at Trader Joe’s and IKEA.
> 
> Yours is beautiful!


Thank you, and I agree! As a matter of fact, I am going to try to get some more today. I hope they still have a good selection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> For the last 2 days I got GENIUS on the NYTimes spelling bee game.


I always knew you were a GENIUS!  So, does that make me a genius too, since I know so much?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> I always knew you were a GENIUS!  So, does that make me a genius too, since I know so much?


Lol!  Thanks  !  You are definitely a GENIUS too!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Elisabag

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It came with the plant, which is one of the reasons why I bought the plant. I got the plant from Trader Joe's and it ws $5.99!!!!


Amazing! Thank you for the tip. I can’t wait to visit Trader Joe’s soon!


----------



## arnott

Free food at work!  I don't know what this is called but it was delicious!  I had the one on top with the black sesame and red beans on top:


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Giving my miumius to a younger colleague. It was tough decision only because I absolutely love the heel shape and it was my first real designer shoe purchase but tbh it never fit me quit right (was a bit small) and I shouldn’t be wearing heels (still have a couple pairs that fit right and I’m not parting with, Chloe and Zero+Maria).

and I don’t believe in reselling and just want to make sure they go to a good home. She loves heels so I think it’ll be good. Her face though was priceless.


----------



## Galgali

Kevinaxx said:


> Giving my miumius to a younger colleague. It was tough decision only because I absolutely love the heel shape and it was my first real designer shoe purchase but tbh it never fit me quit right (was a bit small) and I shouldn’t be wearing heels (still have a couple pairs that fit right and I’m not parting with, Chloe and Zero+Maria).
> 
> and I don’t believe in reselling and just want to make sure they go to a good home. She loves heels so I think it’ll be good. Her face though was priceless.
> View attachment 5214977


Miu Miu  Vernice, I used to have sandals, same heel shape, not as high. They were very narrow and uncomfortable.  Still love the look!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Galgali said:


> Miu Miu  Vernice, I used to have sandals, same heel shape, not as high. They were very narrow and uncomfortable.  Still love the look!


The heel shape is what makes it unique imho and still very comfy to walk in! Just narrow as you stated and normally in heels because of the arch I can go down half a size (which those are) but then I also have wide feet vs narrow


----------



## paws_up

A nice pumpkin spiced latte ❤️


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## arnott

Wore these Nautica boots that I bought yesterday out for the first time today and they are so comfy!   I didn’t like the wool lining around the top but I found that it actually makes the boot so soft and comfortable! Nothing cutting into your leg as you walk! Great purchase!


----------



## arnott

My Macaron Collection!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## binaryding

That moment when I'm doing my nails at home and my kitty decides to "help"


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

binaryding said:


> That moment when I'm doing my nails at home and my kitty decides to "help"
> 
> View attachment 5216708


Absolutely hilarious!
You just made my day!

Gave me so many flashbacks of our furry friends


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5215811


Awwwwww!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The buds are blooming from my $5.99 plant!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Planning a junk food movie night to watch Muppets Haunted Mansion!


We are eating:
- Cheese
- Crackers
- Sour Patch Kids
- Pizza Pockets
- Grapes
- Chips


----------



## lill_canele

As a healthcare employee who has COVID patients, every wave that comes increases the workload. I work an additional 10-15 hours a week and additionally on weekends. 

It gets very stressful but what makes me very happy is that every time I come home, my husband has hot food on the table waiting for me and my dog showers me kisses!   

(fortunately, we're hitting a low plateau now, so work hours are more normal/regular)


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Havanese 28

SouthTampa said:


> Fresh flowers.    I felt like an idiot standing in line today at Trader Joe’s to purchase some fresh flowers.    But I need them for my mental health.    Here is one set.


They look beautiful!  Do you mind my asking where your purchased the lovely vessel they’re in?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

These costumes for pets.  My favorite is the granny costume.

11 pet Halloween costumes our editors tested and loved
https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/08/cnn-...een-costumes/index.html?iid=underscoredcnnapp


----------



## misstrine85

Putting on a newly washed set of sheets


----------



## arnott

Going back to my University for the first time in over 15 years!


----------



## Roxannek

I found a Sea Heart this morning on the beach


----------



## missucc

This thread is so lovely, really makes one appreciate the small things in life that we most likely overlooked before COVID came along.

I've recently taken in a 120 lb German Shepherd offering him a temporary home. He's such a gentle giant and every moment I spend with him makes me so happy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

missucc said:


> This thread is so lovely, really makes one appreciate the small things in life that we most likely overlooked before COVID came along.
> 
> I've recently taken in a 120 lb German Shepherd offering him a temporary home. He's such a gentle giant and every moment I spend with him makes me so happy.


German Shepards are awesome. I love cats/dogs. Like kids, refreshing imho.

I put $100 in shibu (in September, as in last month) for giggles and to my surprise it actually took off. Sold at $353.

i kinda want to keep it because of the Doggie face but I can get myself a jellycat dog if I want for a fraction and pocket the rest.

I’m a-ok with that.


----------



## lill_canele

Halloween ready


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking easy homemade hot cocoa cuz I wanted chocolate,  but I don't have any.
Organic cocoa powder + pinch of salt + honey + cream + water
Love it sooooo much!


----------



## arnott

October 9 and I still have Cucumber to harvest!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Going back to my University for the first time in over 15 years!



Such a beautiful campus! I bet it brought back memories!


----------



## TinyB

The dents


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5218864
> 
> 
> The dents


Awwww!!!
Tooooo  cute!!!


----------



## arnott

Went back to the favourite restaurant from my University days, which I haven't been back to since 2005!  Went all out with what I ordered because who knows if I will ever come back!  It took me almost 16 years to come back!  I even sat at my old table!











https://www.instagram.com/p/CUwjJ1lLxae/

https://www.instagram.com/p/CUxfgcEpmOP/


----------



## Sunshine mama

This 8 foot long table for my plants.
DH made it for me according  to my specs!


----------



## missucc

Sunshine mama said:


> This 8 foot long table for my plants.
> DH made it for me according  to my specs!
> View attachment 5218914


Omg that's so nice. One can never have too many green house plants. I also love looking at my plants. They remind me that patience is a virtue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missucc said:


> Omg that's so nice. One can never have too many green house plants. I also love looking at my plants. They remind me that patience is a virtue.


Thank you! I first started growing spider plants after researching plants that are very easy to grow and those  that clean the air. So except for some experimental plants that  eventually die, mine are basically all spider plants,  and I have them all over the house to help clean the air.


----------



## inverved

Finally being able get my haircut in a few days' time after spending the last (almost) 4 months in lockdown.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

misstrine85 said:


> Putting on a newly washed set of sheets


Heaven!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pumpkin and a mandarin posing together.  I just thought these 2 look so cute together.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Starting off Sunday with a homemade matcha coffee and croissants~
(Croissants are not homemade fyi lol)



And did some home decor for fall yesterday!


----------



## JenJBS

An afternoon in Zion's National Park with Mom.


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> An afternoon in Zion's National Park with Mom.
> View attachment 5219397




Nice legs!


----------



## arnott

This beautiful view!


----------



## arnott

Last Cucumber harvest of the year on 10/10/2021


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sferics

Yay, we will watch The Lost Boys this evening. 
I love this movie so much, and it was the pinnacle of cool when I was about twelve. The music. The style. Corey Haim 
No other film is so closely interlinked with my feelings and memories when I remember how youth felt when "everything started". 

...they're only noodels, Michael!


----------



## arnott

Thanksgiving lunch at the Parliament Building!      Happy Thanksgiving, Canadians!


----------



## SouthTampa

Havanese 28 said:


> They look beautiful!  Do you mind my asking where your purchased the lovely vessel they’re in?


I get them off of ebay.   They were made by a company called Napco.    They are only around $15.   They are a very useful size.


----------



## castortroy666

arnott said:


> Last Cucumber harvest of the year on 10/10/2021



How exactly does it make you happy?


----------



## Lake Effect

lill_canele said:


> Halloween ready
> View attachment 5218704






using this gif in response to your post


----------



## Souzie

This rose I took from inside the house because I was too lazy to go outside.   




Thanksgiving dinner...






arnott said:


> Thanksgiving lunch at the Parliament Building!      Happy Thanksgiving, Canadians!



Happy Thanksgiving, my friend!!


----------



## Roxannek

Not a great picture, but this made me happy. The Oscar Meyer Weinermobile parked at a beach hotel near my neighborhood.


----------



## castortroy666

xsouzie said:


> This rose I took from inside the house because I was too lazy to go outside.
> 
> View attachment 5220443
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving dinner...
> 
> View attachment 5220449
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, my friend!!


That dinner plate makes me hungry


----------



## Cornflower Blue

JenJBS said:


> An afternoon in Zion's National Park with Mom.
> View attachment 5219397


Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Cornflower Blue said:


> Absolutely amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> This rose I took from inside the house because I was too lazy to go outside.
> 
> View attachment 5220443
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving dinner...
> 
> View attachment 5220449
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, my friend!!




Nice Brussel Sprouts!


----------



## arnott

Today's harvest!  October 11:


----------



## serybrazil

my daughter, she was born a preemie (4lbs) and she’s now 15mos and still tiny


----------



## Sunshine mama

serybrazil said:


> my daughter, she was born a preemie (4lbs) and she’s now 15mos and still tiny
> View attachment 5220668


Oh my goodness, she is such a sweetheart!!!
She made me smile and made me remember my kiddos when they were little! Thank you for sharing.
Love her cute little outfit and boots too!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

serybrazil said:


> my daughter, she was born a preemie (4lbs) and she’s now 15mos and still tiny
> View attachment 5220668


What a little doll baby!


----------



## pamelaknight121

My family,sweet quarreling and smiling, that's great.


----------



## Roxannek

Really smiling today. I got a much needed mani and pedi. So nice to see real live people and talk to them for a couple of hours. That was the best part. Hope all of you are having a beautiful day as well.


----------



## arnott

This view!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## MsMariee

Press on nails make me happy


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## misstrine85

My new job. Okay, maybe that is not a small thing. But it still makes me happy.


----------



## SouthTampa

I purchase my dog supplies from Chewy.    Look what I received in the mail.  It is a portrait of my dog
named Braque.   It is so well done.  They truly now have a customer for life.  Apparently they have
artists who do these portraits and they are chosen at random.   I just love it!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Galgali

African Violet


----------



## Roxannek

My selfie today. Bwahahaha! I am Little Debbie, completely unplanned. I mean who plans on looking like little Debbie?  LOL! Happy almost weekend, friends


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

None stop rain shower & home making stuffed bun season.  Definitely small things that make me happy.  Oh and partner's joyful face when he bites into them.


----------



## Roxannek

Having a Friday like this makes me happy


cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5223944
> 
> None stop rain shower & home making stuffed bun season.  Definitely small things that make me happy.  Oh and partner's joyful face when he bites into them.


yum! And how beautiful!


----------



## Mimmy

*Honest people. *I was on a mall shopping trip and stopped to eat a snack. I was really engaged in conversation with my DH and when I left I grabbed my shopping bag and left my Speedy B30 with Emilie wallet, phone, my ID and credit cards on a chair. This was in an open area with tables where people are continually walking by.

I was quite a distance away, the other end of a large mall when I realized that I was missing my handbag!!

I sprinted back almost in tears and a nice gentleman had it by his side. He said that he was in the process of calling security. Not a thing was missing inside. I opened my phone and showed him a photo of myself on my phone to prove it was my bag.

Why I was so distracted yesterday is another story.

Maybe this is a big thing, not a little thing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just making a chicken stuffed with olive tapenade, sun dried tomatoes & lemon
Smells great in the kitchen.. serving with roast potatoes & green salad


----------



## lill_canele

Quarantine has taught me how to do my own manicure and pedicure.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Mimmy said:


> *Honest people. *I was on a mall shopping trip and stopped to eat a snack. I was really engaged in conversation with my DH and when I left I grabbed my shopping bag and left my Speedy B30 with Emilie wallet, phone, my ID and credit cards on a chair. This was in an open area with tables where people are continually walking by.



100%!


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> Quarantine has taught me how to do my own manicure and pedicure.
> 
> View attachment 5225235
> View attachment 5225236


ohhhh what's the gold ring on top of your index finger?


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> ohhhh what's the gold ring on top of your index finger?



It’s the Chanel premiere promise eternity band, in pink gold.  A little old, I believe the collection/line is discontinued.


----------



## arnott

This view with the reflection on the water!


----------



## financewhiz

I was on TV for work the other day (bloomberg news) and my 16yr old sent me a screenshot of me on the smart board at school - like she must have been saying ‘that’s my mom’.  Made my heart sing.


----------



## makeupbyomar

financewhiz said:


> I was on TV for work the other day (bloomberg news) and my 16yr old sent me a screenshot of me on the smart board at school - like she must have been saying ‘that’s my mom’.  Made my heart sing.



Yeah that's a cool feeling for everyone all around!


----------



## sf_newyorker

It’s no secret I _really _like The Mandalorian.



_Run



Wait



Those laser blasts - where’s your helmet _
​


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've  been really loving the crisp and cool weather  + full sunshine!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> *Honest people. *I was on a mall shopping trip and stopped to eat a snack. I was really engaged in conversation with my DH and when I left I grabbed my shopping bag and left my Speedy B30 with Emilie wallet, phone, my ID and credit cards on a chair. This was in an open area with tables where people are continually walking by.
> 
> I was quite a distance away, the other end of a large mall when I realized that I was missing my handbag!!
> 
> I sprinted back almost in tears and a nice gentleman had it by his side. He said that he was in the process of calling security. Not a thing was missing inside. I opened my phone and showed him a photo of myself on my phone to prove it was my bag.
> 
> Why I was so distracted yesterday is another story.
> 
> Maybe this is a big thing, not a little thing.


Awwww this story totally made my morning!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> This view with the reflection on the water!



Your view kinda looks like a view I had, not too long ago!


----------



## Roxannek

SouthTampa said:


> I purchase my dog supplies from Chewy.    Look what I received in the mail.  It is a portrait of my dog
> named Braque.   It is so well done.  They truly now have a customer for life.  Apparently they have
> artists who do these portraits and they are chosen at random.   I just love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222223


I love that! And Chewy too!


----------



## LilOshawott

Mochi donuts!


----------



## cheremushki

financewhiz said:


> I was on TV for work the other day (bloomberg news) and my 16yr old sent me a screenshot of me on the smart board at school - like she must have been saying ‘that’s my mom’.  Made my heart sing.


Interesting topic.  Is consumer spending up?  I thought it had tapered?  I know I'm still trying to be more conservative side.  Not to sound "better", just I feel like more investment opportunities will present itself.


----------



## financewhiz

cheremushki said:


> Interesting topic.  Is consumer spending up?  I thought it had tapered?  I know I'm still trying to be more conservative side.  Not to sound "better", just I feel like more investment opportunities will present itself.


So many supply disruptions still (I’m sure you have examples in life - but look a the number of new Hermes designs these days eg: not many new…). Nothing wrong with consumer.  happy To chat more offline sometime.


----------



## Roxannek

My little Olive thinks she is hiding really well in the banana trees with her beloved chocolate donut toy.


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5223944
> 
> None stop rain shower & home making stuffed bun season.  Definitely small things that make me happy.  Oh and partner's joyful face when he bites into them.


OMG! This looks amazing! Wow!


----------



## 880

serybrazil said:


> my daughter, she was born a preemie (4lbs) and she’s now 15mos and still tiny
> View attachment 5220668


Your daughter is so beautiful! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## 880

two whole chickens, deboned (by me) and cooked in a cast iron pan under a weight, al mattone (these are them halfway done)
they’re slow roasting at very low heat in the oven now to finish.


----------



## arnott

These views:


----------



## tlamdang08

Doing my own nails at home is fun and relax.   Ready for Halloween !!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## WineLover

My morning coffee, made by my DH and ready for me after my workout.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My portfolio in the green despite market today, yes.

but more importantly, left early last Friday and there was a box of chocolate brought to break room. Clearly folks went through already so I have no guilts about taking multiple pieces but somehow my fav pieces were not taken so I grabbed them all.

definitely happy day.


----------



## lxrac

Right now just sleeping early and getting up early to exercise makes me happy. Covid has turned me into a grandpa lol


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoying a coffee morning, watching the light rain, listening to my favourite song over and over


----------



## cmars

Sunshine on a cool fall day. Happy house plants, blooming african violets and orchids.


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> Enjoying a coffee morning, watching the light rain, listening to my favourite song over and over
> View attachment 5226680


...with your wonderful manicure!


----------



## arnott

Reflection:


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Doing my own nails at home is fun and relax.   Ready for Halloween !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226319


How do you lie the quality?


----------



## tlamdang08

@cheremushki Love them. I wash dishes as many times as I can, all day long to see if they stay and woila, they are.    Looking to add the green color for Christmas.


----------



## 880

This view of st Patrick’s cathedral was amazing to see


----------



## missucc

This is the boy that makes me so happy everyday.


----------



## JenJBS

missucc said:


> This is the boy that makes me so happy everyday.
> 
> View attachment 5227433



Hello, Handsome!


----------



## Mimmy

missucc said:


> This is the boy that makes me so happy everyday.
> 
> View attachment 5227433


Aww, he looks like such a good boy!


----------



## Galgali

Monstera Deliciosa (1 of 3, the youngest one)


----------



## missucc

Mimmy said:


> Aww, he looks like such a good boy!


At 110 lbs, he's a big teddy bear lol


----------



## missucc

Galgali said:


> View attachment 5227778
> 
> 
> Monstera Deliciosa (1 of 3, the youngest one)


Is there a secret to maintaining Monstera plants? I've gone through a few, the leaves always start to brown and they just die.


----------



## Galgali

missucc said:


> Is there a secret to maintaining Monstera plants? I've gone through a few, the leaves always start to brown and they just die.


Oh, no!  They are not too fussy as long as they like ther spot, not too much sun, but bright place.  The eleaves always turn towards the sun, but may "burn" from direct sunlight for too long.  I water once a week or 10 days, but not exessively, since my pots don't have drainage holes.  I have purchased baby mostera from Etsy and a bigger one from Home Depot, all are doing well so far.  Give them another go, they are so pretty!  Good luck!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Home cooked food is always a great way to feel happy!


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Home cooked food is always a great way to feel happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228186


Right up my alley!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

880 said:


> This view of st Patrick’s cathedral was amazing to see
> View attachment 5227136



Nice! We’re you in a helicopter?


----------



## 880

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Nice! We’re you in a helicopter?


No, someone’s huge office terrace! hugs

@Christofle, that salad looks amazing! does Luna eat lobster


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> No, someone’s huge office terrace! hugs
> 
> @Christofle, that salad looks amazing! does Luna eat lobster



Not yet! She’s enjoying her herring and haddock though!


----------



## Galgali

#2


----------



## arnott

They provided me with a soft foam mat at work so my feet won't hurt as much!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Today my kids Booed (this is a newer Halloween tradition when kids drop off candy at a friends house, ring the door and run away) some of their friends.  They were so excited ringing the doorbells and getting back to the car as quickly as possible.  It made me happy to see their exuberance.  Plus, we made a bunch of their friends happy.


----------



## tlamdang08

007 time


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> 007 time
> View attachment 5228599




Rami time!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Getting a manicure!! I already have my appointment for next Tuesday morning. Some might think this is trivial - But when you haven't had one since July (usually go monthly) due to our never-ending lockdowns, I'm finally excited to be able to go out again!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Walking around town leisurely during this beautiful sunny day...alone...no kids.  So relaxing. I also stopped in my favorite local jewelry store and tried on lots of things. So many pretties...so little money. There was this very cute emerald/diamond stacking band I really liked, and I amazingly found a similar ring online that was about more than half the cost in the store. I have just enough money to buy it, so I ordered it immediately!


----------



## Roxannek

We watched for the Harvest Moon Regatta boats to sail by this afternoon on the Texas Coast. They were really far out there! But interesting to see hundreds of giant sailboats. Really my little weenie girls make me the happiest just enjoying life. They are sandy and they don’t care.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Treating myself to boba after a long day because, I can.


----------



## Roxannek

Kevinaxx said:


> Treating myself to boba after a long day because, I can.


Yum, BOBA! My favorite treat! I love a Jasmine Milk Tea Boba!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Roxannek said:


> Yum, BOBA! My favorite treat! I love a Jasmine Milk Tea Boba!


And shake shack to boot! Conveniences. I realize how lucky I am.

this morning ordered a car right off my phone.


----------



## WineLover

Very proud (and relieved) mama today as our DD passed the Bar exam!!


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> We watched for the Harvest Moon Regatta boats to sail by this afternoon on the Texas Coast. They were really far out there! But interesting to see hundreds of giant sailboats. Really my little weenie girls make me the happiest just enjoying life. They are sandy and they don’t care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229434
> View attachment 5229435
> View attachment 5229436
> View attachment 5229437


Heaven!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was searching for a good "Ave Maria" in the style of Caccini, and found an Italian singer named DiMaio. Just awesome!
He also has a song called "Gloria",  which is awesome too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> We watched for the Harvest Moon Regatta boats to sail by this afternoon on the Texas Coast. They were really far out there! But interesting to see hundreds of giant sailboats. Really my little weenie girls make me the happiest just enjoying life. They are sandy and they don’t care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229434
> View attachment 5229435
> View attachment 5229436
> View attachment 5229437


Beautiful!!!


----------



## arnott

Roger Taylor and Brian May reunited on stage for the first time since the pandemic!     Brian showed up for the last show of Roger's solo tour today!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoying quiet time, watching sailboats, feeling the breeze kissing my skin, and dream back to the old days...
Happy Saturday everyone!!!


----------



## arnott

This view!


----------



## Roxannek

I took a cooking class today. AND learned I am not the best at Royal icing. But so fun! I accidentally broke off the black cat leg so I ate the whole cookie. Mmmmm!


----------



## chowlover2

Roxannek said:


> I took a cooking class today. AND learned I am not the best at Royal icing. But so fun! I accidentally broke off the black cat leg so I ate the whole cookie. Mmmmm!
> View attachment 5231875


They look great! The icing looks perfect to me!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

chowlover2 said:


> They look great! The icing looks perfect to me!


+1; the icing is flawless


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle




----------



## Roxannek

chowlover2 said:


> They look great! The icing looks perfect to me!


Well thank you!


----------



## Roxannek

Hanna Wilson said:


> +1; the icing is flawless


Thanks!


----------



## lill_canele

Fall DIY nails~


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Kevinaxx

New growth on my plants new growth on my plants new growth on my plants!!!!!!!

and getting new plants


----------



## lill_canele

Oh yeah, brought my little man out to pick pumpkins over the weekend!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Oh yeah, brought my little man out to pick pumpkins over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5232380
> View attachment 5232381
> View attachment 5232382


OMG...the khaki pants!


----------



## 880

WineLover said:


> Very proud (and relieved) mama today as our DD passed the Bar exam!!


Congrats! That’s no small thing!


----------



## Galgali




----------



## VSUVUS

I just started Invisalign rencently and have only 2 hours/day to eat and drink apart from water and it's reassured me what an absolute bliss it is to be able to slowly sip on a cup of coffee or tea whenever I (used to) want...especially on a chilly rainy Autumn day


----------



## 880

VSUVUS said:


> I just started Invisalign rencently and have only 2 hours/day to eat and drink apart from water and it's reassured me what an absolute bliss it is to be able to slowly sip on a cup of coffee or tea whenever I (used to) want...especially on a chilly rainy Autumn day




I think I’ve lost weight on the invisalign diet lol. But mine look much longer bc Id have a long lunch and then forget to rush my teeth and put the invisalyne back in. I started soaking them in cleanser basically every time they came off too. Good luck!


----------



## Kevinaxx

A lady I’ve been working with, that I’m technically not suppose to, because there’s not really much business there (this is more for me on a personal satisfaction level then $$) dropped by and left a small token of thanks (olive oil) and I’m really hoping we continue on with progress. A lot of it is out of my hands e.g. bmr or purchase way out… past suburbs to small towns where she can hopefully buy a house… but it’s also a bit frustrating process because (understandably so) she’s super cautious but then I don’t understand how she can be serious about purchasing insurance with premiums of $1k/month when that takes up about 50% of her current income, has not established retirement accounts at all… etc. makes me angry too for those selling insurance without doing due diligence. So I’ve had to steer her away from things like that, trying to keep her back on focus and understand we only have so much to work with, to hit goals and to prioritize her main ones vs getting side track by folks who are in it for sales. Full disclosure, the minimum doesn’t meet firm; so it’s really just working with a partner for the investment piece of a chunk of a windfall I’m going to help her allocate for long-term/retirement… which is basically another way of saying I’m working for almost free (the olive oil does count!).

so that made me happy, not the gift itself, but I think we are making progress and her dropping that off was probably a token of thanks but I also think she understands where I’m coming from. Super intelligent imho but just not with finances, and unfortunately has a few bad hands dealt recently.

I just hope we can make a good enough impact and set her on a course where it’ll be right for her, keeping in mind of limitations.


----------



## tlamdang08

After the rain


----------



## VSUVUS

880 said:


> I think I’ve lost weight on the invisalign diet lol. But mine look much longer bc Id have a long lunch and then forget to rush my teeth and put the invisalyne back in. I started soaking them in cleanser basically every time they came off too. Good luck!



Thanks!

Definitely can see how people lose weight during/after Invisalign if you are disciplined. You can't snack, you can't drink anything other than water (or you shouldn't for both anyway haha) and it's such a hassle everytime you eat that's IF the soreness doesn't deter you from eating...

I've been very on top of everything (the brushing, the flossing, the time tracking on the app etc etc) coz since I've spent the money and will be spending the time, I want to do it right! But I am only on week 2 of 19 so we shall see if this persists


----------



## arnott

Bookplate signed by Brian May was waiting for me when I got home today!


----------



## missucc

Having these 3 lovelies in my life_

_


----------



## Roxannek

Fig looking cute, as usual. Wearing her casual ears.


----------



## kitten-mischief

The local bakery had lots of autumn themed pastries for sale, including these super cute pumpkin filled, pumpkin shaped pastry buns that made me smile (:


----------



## Christofle

Maple spice cookies with toasted walnuts. Nothing like ending the day with some relaxing baking!


----------



## cheremushki

I guess it's the start of the baking/fat season.
Halloween chocolates and home-baked halloween sugar cookies.


----------



## arnott

Went to the ENT today and I don't have a deviated septum and don't need surgery!  Woo!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Went to the ENT today and I don't have a deviated septum and don't need surgery!  Woo!


Great news! The surgery itself isn't bad, it's just the first visit after surgery that is excruciating when your Dr debrides your sinus. Actually you get derided at every followup visit, so I tell everyone to take a pain pill. And I have a very high tolerance for pain.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Great news! The surgery itself isn't bad, it's just the first visit after surgery that is excruciating when your Dr debrides your sinus. Actually you get derided at every followup visit, so I tell everyone to take a pain pill. And I have a very high tolerance for pain.




He just prescribed me a nasal spray.  Have you ever used one before?  Do you have to tilt your head back or not?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I made my own pumpkin spiced latte!  It was really good! I followed this recipe.









						Pumpkin Spice Latte (Gluten Free)
					

Fall is officially here and it's time again for me to consume everything pumpkin. Like this Pumpkin Spice Latte (gluten free).




					tastefulventure.com


----------



## tlamdang08

Beauty time


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tlamdang08

My son made me breakfast 
Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Handing the Uber eats driver a $100 bill.
I normally tip avg for deliveries and above avg to avg for dine in but seeing an older person, senior, using a gas vehicle that takes $$$, sitting outside for awhile to pick up my order, just makes me feel like he’s in a tight space so I did something rare… tip cash and even more rare, tipped 5x my order.

yeah, I could be a total sap and some would think im idiotic but I don’t care. Of course if we are being honest I make that easily but still I don’t spend my money frivolously despite what it appears.

it made me happy and I only live once.

just like repurposing my candle’s lid to a pot tray


----------



## Roxannek

Happy Halloweenie Eve!! Fig is not too happy with me. She won’t look at me. She is dressed as Jabba the Mutt.


----------



## TinyB

My blueberry crumb cake was a success. I also made a blueberry hibiscus ade to pair with the cake whilst my DH had his quad shots alcoholic drink


----------



## Christofle

This ice-cream


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> My son made me breakfast
> Happy Saturday everyone.
> View attachment 5237157
> View attachment 5237158




Nice Hashbrowns!


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Nice Hashbrowns!


That’s fried spam! Pretty popular in quite a few countries!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> He just prescribed me a nasal spray.  Have you ever used one before?  Do you have to tilt your head back or not?


What did he prescribe? Chances are, I've been on as I have bad allergies.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> What did he prescribe? Chances are, I've been on as I have bad allergies.




Mometasone.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

Yesterday was first sunny blue sky we've had in a month or maybe more.. It's hard to remember when it rains everyday. Had a beach day.  We stopped by a local brewery on the way down and they even had this delicious brandy hot cider thing!




This morning, playing with food before going to another different beach!


----------



## lill_canele

Changed up my nails again  (first time trying gradient nails, sorry it’s not the most even coat lol)


----------



## tlamdang08

Home spa (
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Epsom salt)


----------



## Roxannek

My sweet grand daughters trick or treating Galveston Island this evening. The adults having just as much fun as the kids  Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Very excited for whatever chocolate candy is leftover tmr in stores that’s themed for Halloween   .

And I have two little cuties as we’re looking at Jack Hartmann (cracks me up when he goes if you like this, give me a thumbs up and my older nephew gives him a physical thumbs up).


----------



## Parisluxury

What a lovely thread!

Netflix, sleep-ins, a flat white…


----------



## arnott

My Cousin's Dog's Halloween Costume!     Not sure if you can see this:


----------



## tlamdang08

Homemade (My daughter’s blueberry cupcake. She stayed passed midnight to made them)


----------



## Roxannek

This cracked me up at the grocery store today! They are baby bananas. I bought em just to freak out the hubby because he told me to grab a small bunch of bananas 
*

*


----------



## Galgali

#3 of 3


----------



## skyqueen

I haven't posted a pic of my 2nd favorite guy in a while. The little devil


----------



## Roxannek

Fig doesn’t appreciate a cold hiney so she always sits on her sissy Olive because she is soft and warm. 
*

*


----------



## Roxannek

Roxannek said:


> Fig doesn’t appreciate a cold hiney so she always sits on her sissy Olive because she is soft and warm.
> *
> View attachment 5241745
> *


----------



## tenshix

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 5241780



This is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## Roxannek

tenshix said:


> This is the cutest thing ever!!


Thank you  they are the little loves of my life!


----------



## arnott

Double Rainbow today!


----------



## missconvy

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 5241780


This is so cute and funny! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Souzie

Started decorating for Christmas.


----------



## Roxannek

xsouzie said:


> Started decorating for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 5242349


Oh my goodness, that is beautiful!


----------



## Christofle

Handmade soap and pine scented candle that I just picked up. Both smell lovely!


----------



## fannypacklady719

I think most of us enjoy a cup of hot tea on a chilly morning. I don't need anything special, just regular old English Breakfast or even Earl Grey on occasion.


----------



## arnott

Miss Piggy singing Crazy Little Thing Called Love last night!


----------



## Christofle

The smell of freshly roasted garlic croutons in the morning.


----------



## jedimaster

Ok this may not literally be a "small" thing (given that it weighs about 3500 pounds) but it does bring me a lot of joy - driving my Bimmer. Sometimes just driving it around the city, it made me feel less trapped and anxious during the lockdown. I hate to admit it, but something that is only a big piece of metal and internal combustion, can be very good for your mental health.


----------



## sf_newyorker

After a stressful work week - decompressing by photographing these Star Wars warriors…


----------



## tlamdang08

Seafood Hot pot for a blooming day


----------



## Mimmy

Enjoying the early morning solitude.


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## lill_canele

Brought my fur baby to his first canyon hike! He was stellar! No fear of narrow spaces at all!


----------



## Roxannek

Not so small but..Seeing my face to face picture 2020 to 2021. I took back my health with dropping 40+ lbs. at almost 60 years old


----------



## Kevinaxx

^ amazing!

im happy w/boba. time with friends/family on weekend decompressing.

and, 20% off VIB, 2% cash back from site referral and paid on freedom using PayPal for additional 5%. Spent enough that I’m set for VIB until end of 2022.

(I’m ok with paying but nothing makes me happier then actually getting a decent deal).


----------



## 880

Reading all the posts on this thread!


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> Not so small but..Seeing my face to face picture 2020 to 2021. I took back my health with dropping 40+ lbs. at almost 60 years old
> 
> View attachment 5243562


YOU LOOK FABULOUS!


----------



## sf_newyorker

A different kind of run on marathon Sunday in NYC.

​


----------



## mariliz11

I love reading through this thread, so much gratitude to feel.
Cocktails with a friend gave me a lift today!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rescue a little bird that fly right into my backyard door. I don’t think my backyard door is that clean but some how this baby hit it and voila my small happy jobs that I won’t have a chance to do everyday…
Heard a noise, found her next to the door


Bring her in before a cat has found her


one side of her eye is blinking much more slower than the other. I guess she was hit from this side


this eye is much more alert because she follows me when I turn the bowl to this angle.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now is waiting for her to be back to her normal mood and free her back to my backyard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Not so small but..Seeing my face to face picture 2020 to 2021. I took back my health with dropping 40+ lbs. at almost 60 years old
> 
> View attachment 5243562


Victory!!!
You're one gorgeous lady!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My kombucha pumpkin bites!!!


----------



## 880

DH and I have been lower carb for most of the year, but I’m building sourdough starter back up in preparation for thanksgiving (thankfully this uses a lot of starter)

I forgot to take a picture, but instead of a 12 hour rest for sourdough starter pancakes, I found this recipe (just weigh ingredients and cook in a cast iron pan

served with maple syrup for DH and INNA triple blackberry jam for me

note: I used kefir instead of milk and added a little bit of baking soda to compensate.









						Sourdough Waffles Recipe
					

Part of keeping a sourdough starter alive involves discarding portions of it. Those discards don't need to go to waste: Instead, make these light, flavorful waffles.




					www.seriouseats.com
				




for a small dinner on Tuesday, I’ll make sourdough biscuits or sourdough rolls from the King Arthur website

if you use self rising flour, there are only three ingredients 








						Buttery Sourdough Biscuits
					

Tender, buttery sandwich-size sourdough biscuits.




					www.kingarthurbaking.com


----------



## tlamdang08

Omg this baby bird is healing and starting to fly again but in a wrong direction. Now it is in my living room and try to get away from my window. What can I do?  I open the door but she doesn’t seem to get it.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Omg this baby bird is healing and starting to fly again but in a wrong direction. Now it is in my living room and try to get away from my window. What can I do?  I open the door but she doesn’t seem to get it.


Did it find its way out?


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Did it find its way out?


I got it then it slide out my fingers and back to the high window again. Huhu I need to wait for it to fly down again


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> Rescue a little bird that fly right into my backyard door. I don’t think my backyard door is that clean but some how this baby hit it and voila my small happy jobs that I won’t have a chance to do everyday…
> Heard a noise, found her next to the door
> View attachment 5243881
> 
> Bring her in before a cat has found her
> View attachment 5243882
> 
> one side of her eye is blinking much more slower than the other. I guess she was hit from this side
> View attachment 5243883
> 
> this eye is much more alert because she follows me when I turn the bowl to this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243884
> 
> Now is waiting for her to be back to her normal mood and free her back to my backyard.



Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I got it then it slide out my fingers and back to the high window again. Huhu I need to wait for it to fly down again


Keep us posted. I have no advice other than repeating what can be found on the internet.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> I got it then it slide out my fingers and back to the high window again. Huhu I need to wait for it to fly down again


Good luck! please keep us posted! Fingers crossed for both of you! Hugs


----------



## arnott

Just hung my Brian May autographed picture last night using my Ikea Alfta Hook!  Happy with how it turned out because I only get one shot to position it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers and hot cocoa


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Keep us posted. I have no advice other than repeating what can be found on the internet.


I opened the backyard door, and I didn’t know when she flew out, but that night I found no sight or heard nothing from her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> I opened the backyard door, and I didn’t know when she flew out, but that night I found no sight or heard nothing from her.


yay!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I opened the backyard door, and I didn’t know when she flew out, but that night I found no sight or heard nothing from her.



I’m so relieved. Thank you for caring!




Sunshine mama said:


> yay!!!



Yes - yay squared!


----------



## Cambriagh

a smile from my little boy


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## 880

Cross post from the holiday thread

Sourdough focaccia (recipe from King Arthur website) with rosemary. Cranberry almond caramel tart (recipe from City Bakery/Maury Rubin, substituting cream cheese pastry (epicurious) for the City Bakery tart crust. i Just use a whole bag of cranberries. I prefer to use one large ring (bought from a commercial cake supply house; upper left of rhe photo) rather than a tart pan (looks too store bought) or a few smaller rings. Parchment half sheets from King Arthur bought in bulk are a staple in my house.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Homemade kabocha porridge.


----------



## Souzie

This lil guy


----------



## Roxannek

Bella and her baby, LoLo always make me smile.


----------



## TinyB

My favourite time of the day: morning coffee  Caramel latte and banana nut muffin today


----------



## arnott

Well I posted last month or so that I got IDed when ordering an alcoholic drink.  Well today they gave me a Seniors Discount at the Thrift store without me asking!    My first ever Senior's Discount!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Well I posted last month or so that I got IDed when ordering an alcoholic drink.  Well today they gave me a Seniors Discount at the Thrift store without me asking!    My first ever Senior's Discount!


Similarly when I watch movies if I’m paying myself sometimes the person behind the counter will charge me the child price vs adult 

Food, food makes me happy.
And also closing all rings on watch.


----------



## tlamdang08

Singing, recording, listening to my voice


----------



## sf_newyorker

To finally log off the work laptop and stop talking on the work mobile after a 12-14 hour work day (ok, worked from home so there’s no commute), and stare mindlessly at this -




Yeah, another action figure. The sixth iteration of the same Mandalorian character. _But_, it’s so darn colorful _and _arrived earlier than the expected May 2022 delivery date. Let me stare and go blank   .


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee art


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee and alone in Starbucks   . Early bird


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Coffee and alone in Starbucks   . Early bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248237


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dear hubby made me this planter pot for this tree from Balsalm Hill. He made it in the trapezoidal shape that I wanted and put it on wheels so that I could move it around easily.
Now I just need to paint the planter, and decorate the tree.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My daughter (8) got her first Pfizer dose yesterday she took it like a champ. So thrilled.


----------



## TinyB

First time making sausage buns   Not as good as those at the bakery but these are quite delicious


----------



## arnott

Well I went back to the Thrift store yesterday to pick something up for my Dad, and I didn't get a Seniors Discount this time!  Then today someone asked me if I go to school!


----------



## chowlover2

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5249467
> 
> 
> First time making sausage buns   Not as good as those at the bakery but these are quite delicious


They look delicious!


----------



## mariliz11

Christmas decorating the house!


----------



## Souzie

mariliz11 said:


> Christmas decorating the house!
> View attachment 5249774


I love Christmas!!


----------



## Souzie

This year's woodland themed Christmas tree..


----------



## Christofle

These lovely flowers


----------



## lill_canele

A simple gray


----------



## cheremushki

Night scene.  And NO RAIN!


----------



## 880

Quick Sourdough starter rolls, with SAF instant yeast and King Arthur bread flour (cross posted from the holiday thread) 
(I’m retesting some recipes bc I’m out of practice lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> A simple gray
> 
> View attachment 5249937


Beautuful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Quick Sourdough starter rolls, with SAF instant yeast and King Arthur bread flour (cross posted from the holiday thread)
> (I’m retesting some recipes bc I’m out of practice lol)
> 
> View attachment 5250050


Nyummmmyyy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool pumpkins


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fried dough with pastry cream


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> This year's woodland themed Christmas tree..
> 
> View attachment 5249867
> 
> View attachment 5249854




Are those marble floors?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are those marble floors?


They're porcelain. I wanted something a little less maintenance than marble.


----------



## lill_canele

Eating out kbbq for the first time since Covid-19 lockdown!


----------



## tlamdang08

Decafe and KitKat before bedtime


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Decafe and KitKat before bedtime
> View attachment 5250440


Matcha kitkats are so yummy


----------



## mariliz11

Christmas decoration shopping makes me so so happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This fuzzy bag! It's not a premium brand, but the fuzziness makes me soooo happy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Christmas decoration shopping makes me so so happy!
> View attachment 5251488


Can't wait to see your finds!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> This fuzzy bag! It's not a premium brand, but the fuzziness makes me soooo happy!!!
> View attachment 5251502


Such a cutie!


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Decafe and KitKat before bedtime
> View attachment 5250440


+1 with @Christofle re matcha kitkats


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't wait to see your finds!!


Will do a tree & yard lights reveal in a couple of weeks, that’s how long it takes us haha! Can’t wait!


----------



## Roxannek

Olive has beach hair today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Olive has beach hair today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251693


Oh my gosh this photo made me LOL and happy!!!


----------



## 880

.


----------



## 880

Life changing








						David Lebovitz's Chocolate Sorbet Recipe on Food52
					

Despite having no dairy or eggs, this chocolate sorbet recipe is impossibly creamy. It also remains perfectly scoopable without going icy in the slightest.




					food52.com
				




my other go to is atlamtic magazine caramel ice cream





						Ice Cream for Beginners
					

Burnt caramel is a flavor that will make even novice ice-cream makers feel like sophisticates




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh this photo made me LOL and happy!!!


Sunshine Mama, she is the sweetest thing ever.  She made me laugh too. Not a care in the world except for that bird out in front of her. Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Christofle

New slippers 
Nothing quite like fuzzy new slippers on a cold day!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Ah, to be able to walk out of the constrictive office and greet the glorious moon and kiss the crisp fall evening air.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Sunshine Mama, she is the sweetest thing ever.  She made me laugh too. Not a care in the world except for that bird out in front of her. Happy Tuesday!!


At first glance,  I thought I was seeing Einstein!


----------



## Yaoooooo




----------



## Yaoooooo

happy night


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5249467
> 
> 
> First time making sausage buns   Not as good as those at the bakery but these are quite delicious


I think it's more beautuful than magazines and pastry shops!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Christmas decorating the house!
> View attachment 5249774


I LOVE that squirrel!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loubishoetopia said:


> My daughter (8) got her first Pfizer dose yesterday she took it like a champ. So thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248832


She's a cute champ! I like her mask too! Where did you get her mask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DH made fried rice.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## katlovp

Saving a stranded starfish


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Hi Sunshine mama! Thanks for the kind words! 

We got the masks from green supply.com and have been very happy with them. They offer a variety of different colors for girls and boys and they fit well to the face.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loubishoetopia said:


> Hi Sunshine mama! Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> We got the masks from green supply.com and have been very happy with them. They offer a variety of different colors for girls and boys and they fit well to the face.


Thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

Wining and dining outside on a chilly night


----------



## tlamdang08

My son has done his training session and will move back home with me and work from home. He is now officially a grown man.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’ve been a little loony over the moon lately…



_wherever I am, there you are! hello moon._



_look look look beyond all dead ends_​


----------



## arnott

Gingerbread onesie!  I don't wear onesies, but if I did this would be the one!


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Glass necklace from Murano, Italy (a gift from a friend)


----------



## Kevinaxx

Hanna Wilson said:


> Glass necklace from Murano, Italy (a gift from a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253266


I’ve always wanted to go to learn how to blow glass. Beautiful!

my 11am was only half hour so I’m hella happy. Also colleague gave me a ring. And another brought their dog to work. The only thing better would be if today was a Friday.


----------



## arnott

Mango Smoothie!


----------



## tlamdang08

Repaint a Christmas theme for nails 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Green tea cake for snack
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brown rice mix with chicken, carrots, lectures 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My happy/simple lunch  
A morning walk


And coffee of course


----------



## Roxannek

I just won a raffle for a Gucci purse  I have never owned anything Gucci. But it sure made me happy! It is black and has a GG on it Literally I know nothing about Gucci except there was a long line to go in and shop at their boutique in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s. I know because I was in the long line at LV, right next door.


----------



## tlamdang08

Fresh morning breeze


----------



## Roxannek

My 12 yr old grand daughter and I took a Macaron cooking class today! It was so much fun and our macarons are beautiful!


----------



## Souzie

Roxannek said:


> My 12 yr old grand daughter and I took a Macaron cooking class today! It was so much fun and our macarons are beautiful!
> View attachment 5255283
> View attachment 5255284


Those look too pretty to eat! Not that I wouldn't you know...eat them..


----------



## tlamdang08

Saturday break


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Fresh morning breeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254339




Nice purse!  Is it a Hermes Lindy?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Nice purse!  Is it a Hermes Lindy?


Yes she is


----------



## Sunshine mama

The planter box is finally painted,  and the tree is ready to be decorated.  I'm so pleased with the way it came out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This plant stand DH made for me!


----------



## hers4eva

@Sunshine mama 

So so beautiful…
and I love love your darling dainty white drapes  …
where did you buy them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> @Sunshine mama
> 
> So so beautiful…
> and I love love your darling dainty white drapes  …
> where did you buy them?


Thank you!
I DMed you.


----------



## lill_canele

Frosty nails ~ (white colors are hard! Lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Frosty nails ~ (white colors are hard! Lol)
> 
> View attachment 5256292


Love this color! What is it called?


----------



## TinyB

I was excited to wake up this morning for this brownie cookie  So good!


----------



## mariliz11

My Great Dane keeping me company


----------



## Sunshine mama

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5256529
> 
> I was excited to wake up this morning for this brownie cookie  So good!


Wow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> My Great Dane keeping me company
> View attachment 5256531


What a face!!!


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> What a face!!!


An adorable 50kg pup


----------



## lill_canele

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color! What is it called?



The more opaque white color with a bit of shimmer is “Chiffon the move”
The sheer one with iridescence is “Going steady”

The “Chiffon the move” is on the sheer side though, so if you’re going for a really solid color, be prepared to layer lol. Mine are 3 layers and I can still see a bit of natural nail underneath.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> The more opaque white color with a bit of shimmer is “Chiffon the move”
> The sheer one with iridescence is “Going steady”
> 
> The “Chiffon the move” is on the sheer side though, so if you’re going for a really solid color, be prepared to layer lol. Mine are 3 layers and I can still see a bit of natural nail underneath.
> 
> View attachment 5256564
> View attachment 5256565


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Something about this color combo makes me happy.


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> My Great Dane keeping me company
> View attachment 5256531



What's this sweet pup's name? Love that face!


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> What's this sweet pup's name? Love that face!


That’s Luna, and she says hi!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

A casual 5-mile walk on a 60 degree day with my pup


----------



## maxxout




----------



## Sunshine mama

These juicy apples.


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> That’s Luna, and she says hi!


Luna is a beauty! Please give her a few extra pets for me. I grew up with Saint Bernards, so I love the Big Dogs! 




maxxout said:


> View attachment 5257000


Awwww! Such a sweet picture! Sleeping cutie!


----------



## tlamdang08

My 13-year-old starting to wash the dishes every night


----------



## Mimmy

Sunny hibiscus in my garden.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Currently munching on a box of dark chocolate raisin I brought from TJ at first. Soooo good.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The juicy apples were actually micro apples.  Here's a picture of the tiny Jonagold apple next to a Fuji apple.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today’s Dream
1. Get out of bed
2. Dress up
3. Movie for lunch
4. Official lunch

but…
1.No problem if get out of bed although it took two hour for mental preparation   
2. Done in half an hour


3. at the counter for ticket just to find out my favorite seat has been taken. And the kids are everywhere. Too crowded. No fun. I decided to go back home.


	

		
			
		

		
	
4. Jump to number four faster than it should be
A homemade simple quick lunch with Korean+Vietnamese  dishes.


happy ending


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

The way this candle burns!! No blacky smoke, very clean… I can easily reuse this as a bowl or some nicknack holder. Excited.


----------



## Roxannek

One of my hibiscus flowers ”Swamp Cloud” . These seem to love these cooler nights and sunny days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My drama queen.   
It's before and after I watered the flowers.


----------



## Christofle

Making chips because you get to sample them fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Making chips because you get to sample them fresh out of the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257961


Ooooo
Yummy!!!


----------



## corneliaflower

doing yoga and wait for Thanksgiving holiday


----------



## sf_newyorker

To temporarily leave this scene (calm before the turkey storm) …




…and get through a more crowded one in the next day or so before finally seeing family.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My sister got me this.
Doing a happy dance while squishing the squish.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My job affording me the flexibility (granted I am not making $$$$$$ but I’m ok with $$$$) to leave mid day for lunch with nephew (still just a baby to me!) and circle back to work later.


----------



## lill_canele

Jazzing up the nails with some stickers, also a great cover up for mistakes or when your nails start growing out   (these are 3D adhesive stickers from Amazon)


----------



## Christofle

Reading a magazine with my curious cat.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Reading a magazine with my curious cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258562



Great pic! Hi, Luna!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_To…

_
_…in ______________ ._​​


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## skyqueen

After living with a pandemic, social unrest, inflation...you get the picture, how wonderful to find a commerial that tugs at the heart strings. Still in love after 60 years! Of course the DOO-WOP music of The Flamingos (1959) adds jist the right touch 
This commercial makes me happy everytime I see it and I had to share...ain't love grand!








						Amazon Echo TV Spot, 'Memories' Song by The Flamingos
					

A couple is brought back to the memory of their first dance to their favorite song. Years later, they still find themselves dancing in their living room to the tune of "I Only Have Eyes for You" by The Flamingos. As it comes to an end, the man can't help but command his Amazon Echo to play their...




					www.ispot.tv


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5258089
> 
> My sister got me this.
> Doing a happy dance while squishing the squish.


So cute!


----------



## Lake Effect

For lunch I was inspired to warm up some turkey and string bean casserole (think amazing plump uncut green beans - completely knocked out the park, made by my nephew) and make a sammy with toasted sprouted grain bread. *YES*


----------



## Kevinaxx

My colleague gave me a recommendation for a nose/ear/throat doctor and I am beyond ecstatic.

1) haven’t had time to research and hers come highly recommended from her friends and she’s getting the procedure done soon so she’ll let me know.

2) a lot of what she described pretty much nails me: constant headache, sinus, throat because of deviated septum, and this doctor will have a way to fix it without altering anything then the inside from what she says. So beyond time off no one will know.

3) it’s in-network and everything is covered. So my hsa stays intact.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

When you get that perfect espresso range~


----------



## Winiebean

she loves the fire


----------



## Kevinaxx

spending time with family.


----------



## sf_newyorker

*


*


*

venus
+
street art 
+
japanese confectionery from best friend​


----------



## mariliz11

Still going with the home decorations. Tree will be up soon hopefully!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> she loves the fire
> View attachment 5260429


How did you get a picture of me!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A nice brisk run/walk!


----------



## lill_canele

My baby on his first creek hike!
Carried him at first but he figured it out! He was so good!


----------



## Roxannek

My two grand daughters have collected shells and sea beans for a few years and we keep our favorites in my starfish bowl.


----------



## lill_canele

Quick and easy nails for this week   




1st 2 coats are Essie “Going Steady”
3rd coat in Olive & June “Cosmic”


----------



## chowlover2

I love Olive & June polish, it wears like iron for me. A lovely neutral mani!


----------



## Christofle

“Groceries”


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> A nice brisk run/walk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261058


You always have trees/ forests
I always have waves/ beaches from today’s walk.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> “Groceries”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261587


The best groceries...what a face!


----------



## mariliz11

Gingerbread scented candle and diffuser. I could just eat them or spend all day sniffing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and red make me happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> You always have trees/ forests
> I always have waves/ beaches from today’s walk.
> View attachment 5262031
> View attachment 5262032


It would be perfect if the 2 were together!!


----------



## mochibabu

The small thing that makes me happy is that I am still able to talk to my family overseas over the phone. Imagine if we are stuck in this position and have to communicate via letters.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’m so envious of your proximity to waves/beaches @tlamdang08 . It’s been over two years since I had the pleasure of walking along this -





For the time being, I’m just a simple woman smiling at leftover Thanksgiving berry pie with decaf coffee in my coffee-stained Hawaii (another place I’ll eventually visit again) mug.


----------



## Kevinaxx

a colleague of mine whose new to the industry would occasionally come up to ask me for my opinion, and recently had a question for someone else (introduced me).

their child had an old 401k that mailed out a check and given how it was addressed, the amount, I correctly guessed that it was too small for the 401k to keep on hand (tpas can view them as pitas) so they just distributed the $ with taxes taken.

I told them they could either try and go through the trouble of getting it reversed and rolled over into an ira as they originally wanted or since the amount is small, taxes are already taken and the child is in a low tax bracket because earnings are low (young) they might as well place it in a roth. This was during a particularly bloody day in the market so the parent opened a roth for the child and contributed an additional $1k (from what I’m told). Hopefully they went to one of the three: fidelity, schwab or vanguard. But either way I’m it made me happy that one) my colleague thought of me and 2) they took my advice and 3) the thought of that child having 40 plus years of tax free growth from this $1k plus the distribution from the 401k makes me wish someone told me this when I was in my early twenties and experienced the same distribution from a 401k I had with a company I was with only for half a year or so.


----------



## mariliz11

Xmas lights in our garden are up!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking coffee in a candy cane look-alike mug during the holidays.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Walking and light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## tlamdang08

Hilking time
	

		
			
		

		
	







relax with nice view from friend house and-homemade plume wines




Costco chicken curry, frozen yogurt and strawberries ice cream


----------



## arnott

mariliz11 said:


> Gingerbread scented candle and diffuser. I could just eat them or spend all day sniffing!
> View attachment 5262317




Where did you buy the diffuser?!


----------



## Christofle

Nothing quite like the smell of maple walnut cookies on a freezing cold day! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
(made with dried cherries, cranberries and blueberries)


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I finally decorated  the  Xmas wood tree and the planter box DH made, which I designed for him. I really love it.


----------



## Alienza

Sold my gold jewelry that are broken or missing something and managed to get almost the same price as when I bought them new! It is crazy how much the gold price increased


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Nothing quite like the smell of maple walnut cookies on a freezing cold day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (made with dried cherries, cranberries and blueberries)



They look delicious!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> They look delicious!


They are!!!!! It’s my second time making them so I made some adjustments to the recipe to improve them.


----------



## lill_canele

Pug cuddles ~


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> So I finally decorated  the  Xmas wood tree and the planter box DH made, which I designed for him. I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265345


OH MY GOODNESS SSM! That is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> OH MY GOODNESS SSM! That is beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Pug cuddles ~
> View attachment 5265579
> View attachment 5265580
> View attachment 5265581


Be still, my heart!


----------



## skyqueen

Peacocks gone wild!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tree is finally done.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lill_canele said:


> A simple gray
> 
> View attachment 5249937


Very chic!


----------



## missconvy

I wanted something different for a Christmas party I’m going to. Went thrifting and found a cashmere sweater I love for $7. Aww yea.


----------



## Christofle

This crazed expression!


----------



## cheremushki

I've been making daily drawings this year on the planner I own.  It started February of this year and this is the result.  The bulk is all from drawing and painting.  Small sense of achievement!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5266716
> 
> 
> I've been making daily drawings this year on the planner I own.  It started February of this year and this is the result.  The bulk is all from drawing and painting.  Small sense of achievement!


Wow that's great!  I think I will start a drawing journal too! Do you think your drawing skills improved?


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> This crazed expression!
> 
> View attachment 5266518


Thanks for the smile


----------



## skyqueen

My new front door panel, new brick/granite steps, new Pete door knocker and found adorable sphere Christmas trees that are the perfect size.
On another note...the "vultures" are patiently waiting for their daily treat!


----------



## SouthTampa

I moved this year and my Christmas ornaments are in the VERY back of my storage unit, so this was the best I could do.   Used
Costume Jewelry.  The tree skirt is actually two of my half skirts.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that's great!  I think I will start a drawing journal too! Do you think your drawing skills improved?



I'm not sure if improved, as I was first using pen, then fountain pen, watercolour to painting with fountain pen ink.  And all of them behaves very differently.  I think it was more that it was interesting to see the style shifting throughout the year.

You may consider using dated daily pages if you would like.  I find that more encouraging to be consistent.  And it's archival.  But some people also find that a high pressure.  And some people miss one day and then find it discouraging to continue on.

Check out the fountain inks for sure!!!  They're beautiful!!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> This crazed expression!
> 
> View attachment 5266518


I need to paint this.


----------



## arnott

This Artwork on Safeway's windows!


----------



## Souzie

Writing Christmas cards...


----------



## mariliz11

A hot tea by the fireplace


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> A hot tea by the fireplace
> View attachment 5268816


Look so cozy!!!


----------



## arnott

My humble Sophia Webster collection!  Which one do you like better?!


----------



## tlamdang08

beautiful window ocean display theme


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> My humble Sophia Webster collection!  Which one do you like better?!



The pink one!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 3 stars make me happy. 
So DH made me a star for the window.  He decided it was too boring.  So he made me 2 more stars to layer them together for depth. The 2 extra stars can change colors and also do a light changing show. The first pic shows one star in light green.  The 2nd pic shows 3 layered stars in red and white.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Writing Christmas cards...
> 
> View attachment 5268615


OMG what pen is this?!  And cookies!!!  Did you make?!?!?!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> OMG what pen is this?!  And cookies!!!  Did you make?!?!?!


I found the pen at...*drum roll*...The Dollar Store!  And the snowflake cookies are ornaments that I sent with the cards.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Writing Christmas cards...
> 
> View attachment 5268615




Your favoruite colour!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I found the pen at...*drum roll*...The Dollar Store!  And the snowflake cookies are ornaments that I sent with the cards.




How much more do you have to pay in stamps to include the ornament?


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> The pink one!!!




Wow, I'm shocked that everyone I've asked likes the Flamingo shoes better!  Sophia Webster's Butterfly Shoes are usually what gets all the attention and you never hear anyone talk about her Flamingo Shoes!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Your favoruite colour!


Haha yes it is!!



arnott said:


> How much more do you have to pay in stamps to include the ornament?


I just mailed them last night. Within Canada, I don't think I had to pay extra...the post lady just stuck a stamp on the one going to Alberta. The rest went to the States and it was about $8 per package.



arnott said:


> My humble Sophia Webster collection!  Which one do you like better?!



I like the flamingos.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Wow, I'm shocked that everyone I've asked likes the Flamingo shoes better!  Sophia Webster's Butterfly Shoes are usually what gets all the attention and you never hear anyone talk about her Flamingo Shoes!


Well I can see why you may be shocked. But if the butterfly had been pink, I would have chosen that one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Walking in my new comfy shoes


----------



## Irishgal

Was walking through the local library and saw my books had gotten a sweet spot. I smiled to myself and kept walking.


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> Was walking through the local library and saw my books had gotten a sweet spot. I smiled to myself and kept walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269757


Fantastic...love it! 
...the ducks


----------



## Christofle

Lemon butter cream apple cinnamon rolls make the week more bearable!


----------



## tlamdang08

Love the Mall decorations


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> My humble Sophia Webster collection!  Which one do you like better?!



The flamingo!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> I found the pen at...*drum roll*...The Dollar Store!  And the snowflake cookies are ornaments that I sent with the cards.


......not...edible........


----------



## Sunshine mama

These tiny Noel trees.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> These tiny Noel trees.
> View attachment 5270230



Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

My co-worker’s mother made these pot warmers for everyone in the department!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> One of my co-worker’s mother’s made these pot warmers for everyone in the department!
> 
> View attachment 5270657


For everyone? Wow!


----------



## lill_canele

Also, got a new hiking backpack for my baby!   He likes it so much better than the old one!


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee in bed


----------



## Sunshine mama

My spider plant has a flower!


----------



## mariliz11

My tree is almost ready!


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> My tree is almost ready!
> View attachment 5271195



Fabulous!


----------



## arnott

Brian May was the answer on Jeopardy!


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you! Worth the time!!


----------



## skyqueen

Now the PITAs won't let me out my front door!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Now the PITAs won't let me out my front door!
> 
> View attachment 5271848


Maybe you can just hang out with them. It seems like they want to hang out with you too!


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe you can just hang out with them. It seems like they want to hang out with you too!


Actually, they want Lucky Charms cereal...their treat!


----------



## faab89

skyqueen said:


> Actually, they want Lucky Charms cereal...their treat!



OMG!! Where do you live that you can have peacocks?! AMAZING


----------



## skyqueen

faab89 said:


> OMG!! Where do you live that you can have peacocks?! AMAZING


Cape Cod...I have a lot of land. I also have this


----------



## faab89

skyqueen said:


> Cape Cod...I have a lot of land. I also have this
> 
> View attachment 5271936



I live 45 minutes from cape cod! Sounds like I need to go!! Beautiful


----------



## skyqueen

faab89 said:


> I live 45 minutes from cape cod! Sounds like I need to go!! Beautiful


Small world! I grew up in Dover, MA...everyone had a ton of animals and it stuck!


----------



## l.ch.

arnott said:


> My humble Sophia Webster collection!  Which one do you like better?!



Can’t decide!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Also, got a new hiking backpack for my baby!   He likes it so much better than the old one!
> 
> View attachment 5270742
> View attachment 5270743
> View attachment 5270744


...the tongue!


----------



## lill_canele

Christmas-snow theme nails~
(not the cleanest tbh but I’ll do better next time!)


----------



## amandacasey

Prepping dinner with my spouse in the evening while listening to Bing Crosby, dean martin, frank Sinatra and other classic Christmas songs


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Christmas-snow theme nails~
> (not the cleanest tbh but I’ll do better next time!)
> 
> View attachment 5272146


The snow flakes are so cute and your nails seem to match your countertop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Apple crumble


----------



## Sunshine mama

My discovery of a tiny  microcosm. It's so cute!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Apple crumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272901




Looks like there's more whipped cream than apple crumble!  Do you eat all the cream?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Looks like there's more whipped cream than apple crumble!  Do you eat all the cream?


I'm not gonna answer that!


----------



## kraziepurseladie

Honestly, I'm just happy my husband can walk again. He bought me this Dior tote bag right before his last surgery to increase his height and I'm really considering getting him a saddle bag after he heals up from the procedure https://leglengtheningsurgery.com/ . It's been an uphill battle and things are finally looking up again...well, he might be looking down on me now but now in a bad way!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hiking on a gloomy day


----------



## arnott

Got this Christmas Package from my friend in Hawaii.  She sent me a $10 Starbucks Gift Card, but I'm in Canada.  Don't think I can use it?!


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Hiking on a gloomy day
> View attachment 5273031
> 
> View attachment 5273033
> View attachment 5273035


With a view like that, no day is gloomy.


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Got this Christmas Package from my friend in Hawaii.  She sent me a $10 Starbucks Gift Card, but I'm in Canada.  Don't think I can use it?!



You should be fine


----------



## GhstDreamer

A student of mine who is autistic (with both designation of behaviour and DD) created a strawberry using playdoh and he independently walked up to a student and said, "_________, look I made a strawberry." The support worker and I were really delighted. We have been working with him for 3 months on gaining expressive language! We were seriously over the moon!


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> You should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273072




Thank you.  What about the exchange rate?


----------



## arnott

Built the Lego Camera I got for Christmas:


----------



## mariliz11

Fresh holiday manicure


----------



## skyqueen

GhstDreamer said:


> A student of mine who is autistic (with both designation of behaviour and DD) created a strawberry using playdoh and he independently walked up to a student and said, "_________, look I made a strawberry." The support worker and I were really delighted. We have been working with him for 3 months on gaining expressive language! We were seriously over the moon!


Bravo...quite a milestone! Thank you for your dedication


----------



## skyqueen

Not a care in the world...as it should be


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Thank you.  What about the exchange rate?


No idea, I would call them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Not a care in the world...as it should be
> 
> View attachment 5273368


Awwww. So sweet!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Puppy eyes~


----------



## tlamdang08

A job for a rainy day 
.


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> No idea, I would call them!




I used my card today and they did the conversion.  She put  $10.00 USD in the Gift Card and it showed up as $12.86 Canadian!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> A job for a rainy day
> .
> View attachment 5273558


That's a perfect red!!


----------



## kate.untrending

These small things right here


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Puppy eyes~
> View attachment 5273527


Made my day! Love Pugs…maybe Dirty Harry needs a Pug brother or sister?


----------



## HauteMama

My daughter's school play this year is Alice in Wonderland, and she got the part she so desperately wanted: The Red Queen. I am delighted that during this otherwise terrible year she has something to look forward to!


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> Made my day! Love Pugs…maybe Dirty Harry needs a Pug brother or sister?



Yesssss!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello!  I've missed visiting this thread, enjoying all your pics, need to catch-up more!

Our Apple Blossom Amaryllis is beginning to bloom!


----------



## JenJBS

kate.untrending said:


> These small things right here
> View attachment 5274079
> View attachment 5274080



Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Sunshine mama said:


> My spider plant has a flower!
> View attachment 5271157


Just liked everything recently posted!

All happy stuff. 
My sweet spot is organic vanilla ice cream made for a local health food chain....


----------



## Roxannek

A friend knows I love the challenge of making orchids rebloom every year. She brought me this one a week or so ago all wrapped in plastic and looking very sickly from the grocery store. I unwrapped it and re-potted it and she is really, really happy.


----------



## buffalogal

Sleeping in my own bed after 10 days of work meetings out of state.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> A friend knows I love the challenge of making orchids rebloom every year. She brought me this one a week or so ago all wrapped in plastic and looking very sickly from the grocery store. I unwrapped it and re-potted it and she is really, really happy.
> View attachment 5274448


Beautuful!
What is the secret??


----------



## arnott

This giant Gingerbread Man!


----------



## adapt

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful!
> What is the secret??


I'd like to know as well. Mine perish out of spite I'm sure.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful!
> What is the secret??


I think it is the combination of the orchid planting mixture, the holes in the orchid pots and the led light that is on 24/7. I am really not sure though. But they like it there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I think it is the combination of the orchid planting mixture, the holes in the orchid pots and the led light that is on 24/7. I am really not sure though. But they like it there!


How much do you water,  and is it near a window where it gets natural sunlight? If so, what direction does the window face?


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> How much do you water,  and is it near a window where it gets natural sunlight? If so, what direction does the window face?


I water once a week and yes I keep them in a west facing window, so indirect sun. When the flowers all drop off I cut that spike (that the flowers were on) down to the base of the plant. Then wait another 3-4 months when a new spike will grow and make new flowers.


----------



## lill_canele

Roxannek said:


> I think it is the combination of the orchid planting mixture, the holes in the orchid pots and the led light that is on 24/7. I am really not sure though. But they like it there!



That is correct!  Orchid roots like to be a bit airyated/aerated. The holes help the roots breath. Too much water or staying in wet soil for too long makes the roots rot. Or if the pot is too small for the plant, the roots will get overcrowded, humidity builds up, and the roots also rot.
A nice mix of orchid wood chips also helps roots breath as well.

Sometimes a good repotting and trimming of rotten roots is all it needs!   

(Not sure about the led lights, but if the plant is okay with it, it's probably fine haha)


----------



## mariliz11

Having a wine at the lounge before flying


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sleeping in (even if it’s by accident because I forgot to set the alarm).

hot pot on a cold, rainy night


----------



## Sunshine mama

This huge grapefruit! The apple next to it is a regular sized apple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This plant I just ordered. It's so cool!


----------



## Christofle

Butter squash risotto with fish (walleye)
A small effort to make hehe


----------



## Souzie

This here, rose lip balm. I love anything rose scented...


----------



## mariliz11

This!


----------



## lill_canele

Watching my baby sunbathe~


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My best friend’s brother painted it


----------



## pursekitten

My first ever giant melons! (Stardew Valley, Year 7) Every 3x3 collection of melons has a 1% chance of yielding a giant melon. 

/ nerd out


----------



## Kevinaxx

The look on the little kids/toddlers faces when they get toys… the best is when they’re not expecting that they get to pick five. I’m talking pretty awesome toys too (hs did a toy drive that absolutely blew my friends company out of the water.) there were toys in the $100-300 range and it was an amazing experience.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> This!
> View attachment 5276483


I love the feel of this picture.


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the feel of this picture.


As Christmas and wintery as it gets! German Alps


----------



## Mimmy

Gifts from coworkers.


----------



## mariliz11

A delicious brunch


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to make a coffee   Mushroom shape


----------



## Christofle




----------



## 880

REALLY Small thing that makes me happy

DH cleaned the humidifier with vinegar and now it’s working (and not angrily beeping)

our humidifier is two years old and still working; no filters needed


----------



## etoile de mer

lill_canele said:


> Watching my baby sunbathe~
> 
> View attachment 5276534



 Aww, so cute...and that little tongue...


----------



## Tasha1

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy to make a coffee Mushroom shape



I saw this pattern on plates in the shop, liked it

as for me, a day on the ski track with my DH


----------



## Sunshine mama

One more flower,  and at least a couple of buds!


----------



## etoile de mer

Silly humor as seen in local newspaper...the possible consequences of ambiguous signage!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> Silly humor as seen in local newspaper...the possible consequences of ambiguous signage!
> 
> View attachment 5277273


Oh my goodness! This is so hilarious. I love it!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy to make a coffee   Mushroom shape
> View attachment 5277152


That's amazing! How did you do that?


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> That's amazing! How did you do that?


 Lucky shot


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> A friend knows I love the challenge of making orchids rebloom every year. She brought me this one a week or so ago all wrapped in plastic and looking very sickly from the grocery store. I unwrapped it and re-potted it and she is really, really happy.
> View attachment 5274448


An orchid whisper!


----------



## hers4eva

*Small things that make you happy!*

_Photographing my Shih Tzu Boy in his most adorable Santa outfit each year_
_He is such a good boy putting out Milk and Cookies for Santa each year _

_My little guy has the best personality a Tzu could ever have and he is also so patient as he poses for me!  He has grown up being so proud wearing different top knot bows and loving the camera Oh and he is definitely a ladies man when out for a walk he always looks for compliments _






Merry Christmas from us - 2021


----------



## misshepburn

Megs said:


> It's hard to stay positive at this time, but let's share small things that make us happy on a daily basis. Positivity spreads! Stay safe everyone


Waking up each morning to my sweet dog and mom. Also, relaxing with my morning coffee.


----------



## SouthTampa

mariliz11 said:


> A delicious brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277115


Can I just hang out with you?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tlamdang08

Be able to make dinner again


----------



## arnott

It's the first day of Winter today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *Small things that make you happy!*
> 
> _Photographing my Shih Tzu Boy in his most adorable Santa outfit each year_
> _He is such a good boy putting out Milk and Cookies for Santa each year _
> 
> _My little guy has the best personality a Tzu could ever have and he is also so patient as he poses for me!  He has grown up being so proud wearing different top knot bows and loving the camera Oh and he is definitely a ladies man when out for a walk he always looks for compliments_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas from us - 2021


Your little guy is so adorable and such a great model! Hope he gets many compliments in his cute outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Unexpected gifts from a late night visitor! !


----------



## mariliz11

A breathtaking view


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Your little guy is so adorable and such a great model! Hope he gets many compliments in his cute outfit!



 
*Thank you *


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> Unexpected gifts from a late night visitor! !
> View attachment 5278545
> View attachment 5278546



Wow! That looks so delicious! I wouldn't mind being visited late at night with that feast.


----------



## Souzie

My Sephora birthday gift.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to find my favorite oil for muscle pain


----------



## Christofle

She’s into bags just as much as I am. She needs her own TPF account.  

Her little face is all you need to feel happy.


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> She’s into bags just as much as I am. She needs her own TPF account.
> 
> Her little face is all you need to feel happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279254


Sooo cute!!!


----------



## SouthTampa

I was not able to put up a tree this year, so I bought some Christmas greens at Trader Joes’s.  Will have the Christmas smell.


----------



## l.ch.

Spending some time with my little one, without the everyday stress, as I have some days off from work…


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sending a basket of almond & chocolate croissants, honey, pistacchio spread, & Prana Chai to a friend
that is having a challenging time


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthTampa said:


> I was not able to put up a tree this year, so I bought some Christmas greens at Trader Joes’s.  Will have the Christmas smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279266


These are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## l.ch.

lill_canele said:


> Watching my baby sunbathe~
> 
> View attachment 5276534


I so enjoy seeing pictures of others’ pets. After my dear dog died in old age some moths ago, I’ve been missing him so much. He also used to sleep with his tongue out like that. We have been toying with the idea of getting another pet, either dog or cat, but it’s too soon for us…. We also have a two-year-old boy, so our hands are full for now


----------



## SouthTampa

l.ch. said:


> I so enjoy seeing pictures of others’ pets. After my dear dog died in old age some moths ago, I’ve been missing him so much. He also used to sleep with his tongue out like that. We have been toying with the idea of getting another pet, either dog or cat, but it’s too soon for us…. We also have a two-year-old boy, so our hands are full for now


You will know when the time is right.  It took me 2 years.


----------



## lill_canele

l.ch. said:


> I so enjoy seeing pictures of others’ pets. After my dear dog died in old age some moths ago, I’ve been missing him so much. He also used to sleep with his tongue out like that. We have been toying with the idea of getting another pet, either dog or cat, but it’s too soon for us…. We also have a two-year-old boy, so our hands are full for now



Thank you.   So sorry about your dog. May he rest in doggy heaven. 
Definitely understandable, all in good time!


----------



## Christofle

l.ch. said:


> I so enjoy seeing pictures of others’ pets. After my dear dog died in old age some moths ago, I’ve been missing him so much. He also used to sleep with his tongue out like that. We have been toying with the idea of getting another pet, either dog or cat, but it’s too soon for us…. We also have a two-year-old boy, so our hands are full for now


My condolences


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> She’s into bags just as much as I am. She needs her own TPF account.
> 
> Her little face is all you need to feel happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279254



So adorable!      So typically feline!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD2  made this fruit tart!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2  made this fruit tart!!!
> View attachment 5279630


  So beautiful


----------



## lill_canele

Cuddles after work~


----------



## arnott

This lovely Christmas gift all the way from Japan!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> So beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2  made this fruit tart!!!
> View attachment 5279630


Wow! That looks too beautiful to eat!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Cuddles after work~
> View attachment 5279683


HAPPY, indeed! I definitely need a Pug! 
Dirty Harry would probably have a nervous breakdown...he's so spoiled and likes being an only child!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Wow! That looks too beautiful to eat!


Thank you.   The first cut was kind of painful, but we got over it after we started eating it.


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> HAPPY, indeed! I definitely need a Pug!
> Dirty Harry would probably have a nervous breakdown...he's so spoiled and likes being an only child!



Thank you! I really want a 2nd pug sometime in 1-2 years but I also feel the same about my current baby!
He's very needy and spoiled plus _loves _the attention!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> DD2  made this fruit tart!!!
> View attachment 5279630


Oh my goodness, she’s so talented!!


----------



## arnott

These never before seen pictures from my Christmas present (Book I posted above):


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh my goodness, she’s so talented!!


Thank you Miss Dawn! It's good to see you here. I hadn't seen your posts for awhile so I need to head on over to your thread!


----------



## Roxannek

Meeting the cutest dogs while we are on vacation at Beaver Creek, Colorado ski resort. Look at their little hair clippies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new variegated Pothos. It's so pretty!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Shopgirl1996

Listening to the contractors in our house singing along to pop songs as they install our new HVAC system.


----------



## Souzie

Woke up to snow this Christmas Eve and some animal tracks..


----------



## lill_canele

My little man entertaining me


----------



## Christofle

An apple & sour cherry butter tart the size of a pie. A small bundle of joy!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> My little man entertaining me
> 
> View attachment 5280793
> View attachment 5280794


Matching with the pupper!


----------



## arnott

I was watching an episode of I Love Lucy and I was wondering who one of the actors was!  I was shocked as hell when it was announced in the end credits that it was Aaron Spelling!     I had never seen him young before!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Woke up to snow this Christmas Eve and some animal tracks..
> 
> View attachment 5280609




We're getting snow here too in BC and it's sticking for the first time.  Not fun when you have to shovel.


----------



## arnott

lill_canele said:


> My little man entertaining me
> 
> View attachment 5280793
> View attachment 5280794




Nice shoes!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Bergdorf's holiday decorations.


----------



## mariliz11

Christmas dinner


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD's sweets always give me too much joy!!!
She made a Frasier cake this time,  which is one of my favorite cakes! Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD's sweets always give me too much joy!!!
> She made a Frasier cake this time,  which is one of my favorite cakes! Have a wonderful day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281024


How festive and beautiful!  Merry Christmas SSMM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> How festive and beautiful!  Merry Christmas SSMM!


Thank you!
And to correct the autocorrect: 
*fraisier cake


----------



## Sunshine mama

A slice of fraisier cake and a cup of SB coffee in the morning!!!


----------



## Souzie

Keto Christmas crack   



Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Got these cute masks from a friend daughter. I love them and would wear them over the KN95 masks
 



My mom is Cooking, baking with joy


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Unexpected gifts from a late night visitor! !
> View attachment 5278545
> View attachment 5278546


I really want to be you right now  hope you enjoyed every bite!

happy Christmas all!


----------



## Christofle

Turkey with piri piri stuffing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Turkey with piri piri stuffing
> View attachment 5281203


It's kinda strange to say, but that is beautuful!


----------



## Christofle

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> I really want to be you right now  hope you enjoyed every bite!
> 
> happy Christmas all!


Thank you,  and well, I guess we're even,  as there are many moments I want to be you in your closet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281207


----------



## Mariambagaholic

French fries


----------



## arnott

Heard scraping sound outside and my parents' neighbour was shovelling snow for them!

Here's the view from their house:


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281207


Merry Christmas!! I'll have to post my turkey plate when I go to my family's later.


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I think I've gained 5 pounds just browsing through the last few pages of this thread.  Everything looks so amazing!

My Christmas dinner wasn't nearly so grand, but the company was outstanding.  I got to hug my grandchildren for the first time in around 18 months!


----------



## etoile de mer

SouthTampa said:


> I was not able to put up a tree this year, so I bought some Christmas greens at Trader Joes’s.  Will have the Christmas smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279266




@SouthTampa, I did the same! I love having greens inside.   Yours is so lush, I needed one more bunch in mine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5281224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281225



Delicious!
Who is the little guy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think I've gained 5 pounds just browsing through the last few pages of this thread.  Everything looks so amazing!
> 
> My Christmas dinner wasn't nearly so grand, but the company was outstanding.  I got to hug my grandchildren for the first time in around 18 months!


That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sunshine mama said:


> That sounds amazing!!!



Oh, Sunshine, it was!  And, I'm so proud of them for taking such meticulous care of themselves to make it happen.


----------



## Irishgal

Christmas night sunset


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> Delicious!
> Who is the little guy?



Aw, thanks, all yummy! Our feathered friend is an owl ornament. I just love it so much, so he perches here and there in the living room over the holidays.


----------



## Lake Effect

Swimming in the Gulf of Mexico earlier today.


----------



## Souzie

Turkey dinner!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Sunshine, it was!  And, I'm so proud of them for taking such meticulous care of themselves to make it happen.


Nice!l!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_My 15 pairs of holiday Mandalorian socks from the nephews. They know auntie well.


_
•.•

_And repurposing the packaging as temporary artwork in my cartoon entryway.


_​


----------



## etoile de mer

Because my husband and I are nuts  about veggies, making this spinach pie has become our holiday tradition.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5281224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281225



I have the same owl. I just need those muffins.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I have the same owl. I just need those muffins.
> View attachment 5281709



Yes, wow, owl twins!!  My owl en route to you now, will be delivering muffins and cupcakes (weather permitting).


----------



## Roxannek

My precious grand daughters on a sleigh ride with us. We took them on a surprise trip to Colorado for their Christmas presents with Grammy and Peeps (me and the sweet hubby). Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all of my friends on tPF.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

Me, DS and Dirty Harry having Christmas dinner with Pearl! Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## *Jenn*

my new blue light blocking glasses.
a true must have!
i'm on the computer all day for work, and i'll be starting back with school (online) next week


----------



## tlamdang08

Camping time


----------



## arnott

I've had this Toy Story Alien throw blanket from the Disney Store for over a year, but I had never opened it because it folds into a pillow, and once I take it out of it's pillow form, I know I'll never get it back!     We've been having extremely cold weather over here so I finally opened it last night and got to see what the blanket looks like!


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Camping time
> View attachment 5281971


Have fun !!!


----------



## Christofle

Our new office shredder (very low electricity requirements)


----------



## etoile de mer

Evolution of our tulips. So rangy and wild today, I love how animated they become.    Gave them a trim after this pic to make them last a bit longer.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Our new office shredder (very low electricity requirements)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282184



Luna is too funny! If she was in my office I'd never get any work done - I'd spend all day watching her!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Luna is too funny! If she was in my office I'd never get any work done - I'd spend all day watching her!


The funniest incident so far is when we received new trouser samples and I found her hanging from the hangtag of one of the pants.


----------



## arnott

This view:


----------



## David C. Haila

Spending time with my pet Cat, Enjoying the night sky filled with magical stars, and experiencing the tastes of a variety of foods makes me happy.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This isn’t really Hermes, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Christofle said:


> Our new office shredder (very low electricity requirements)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282184



Shredder - LOL!!


----------



## skyqueen

My new Birdie mules...cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

The kiddos and me, and then me alone.


----------



## hlh0904

The calm days after Christmas and just before New Years. It is like a recovery period for mind, body and soul.
Counting blessings!


----------



## sf_newyorker

My brother and his wife loving the somewhat kinetic Christmas gift from me.
&​Mr. Lee finding the perfect spot to practice spiritual and physical balance.


----------



## charlottawill

Watching Call The Midwife and enjoying my Christmas tree on a snowy afternoon.


----------



## JenJBS

An extra large mug of hot chocolate - overloaded with marshmallows - on a cold winter evening.


----------



## Christofle

Tiny soufflé for the picky and spoiled cat.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Tiny soufflé for the picky and spoiled cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284217


Wow, Christofle, souffle for your cat  Luna is more spoilt than Choupette


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Spoiled of course, not spoilt, OMG, silly me.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow, Christofle, souffle for your cat  Luna is more spoilt than Choupette


Chouette probably had caviar


----------



## Sunshine mama

A rare moment when my socks match my shoes!


----------



## etoile de mer

I hardly ever buy magazines, but saw this last week, felt compelled to buy. 
Now all caught up on recent royal news! 





Then started watching videos here, very fun!


			https://www.youtube.com/c/LindsayHoliday/videos


----------



## Souzie

Mussels!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sophronitis cernua miniature orchid in bloom on cork mount.


----------



## etoile de mer

xsouzie said:


> Mussels!
> 
> View attachment 5284392



Taste of the ocean! And, in a lovely Le Creuset pot? I have the same one, also in white!


----------



## skyqueen

xsouzie said:


> Mussels!
> 
> View attachment 5284392


Now we’re talkin’…delish!


----------



## Christofle

Cat or muskrat…Now that is the question


----------



## Souzie

etoile de mer said:


> Taste of the ocean! And, in a lovely Le Creuset pot? I have the same one, also in white!


Might be the lighting but it's the sage color. I love this braiser, it's my most used LC piece!


----------



## etoile de mer

xsouzie said:


> Might be the lighting but it's the sage color. I love this braiser, it's my most used LC piece!



Ah, I think you're right, does look pale green! I have a number of Le Creuset pieces, love them all!   Mine that looks a bit like the one in @xsouzie's post was called a "bouillabaisse" when I bought it years ago.


----------



## etoile de mer

xsouzie said:


> Might be the lighting but it's the sage color. I love this braiser, it's my most used LC piece!





etoile de mer said:


> Ah, I think you're right, does look pale green! I have a number of Le Creuset pieces, love them all!   Mine that looks a bit like the one in @xsouzie's post was called a "bouillabaisse" when I bought it years ago.



@xsouzie, oh my, please excuse my "brain on holiday"  post above! For some reason, I thought I was replying to another member who was commenting on the color of your Le Creuset, not you! Hence my possibly odd post!


----------



## LilOshawott

Boyfriend gave me a pair of call bell for work


----------



## Souzie

etoile de mer said:


> @xsouzie, oh my, please excuse my "brain on holiday"  post above! For some reason, I thought I was replying to another member who was commenting on the color of your Le Creuset, not you! Hence my possibly odd post!


No worries!!


----------



## etoile de mer

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5284608
> 
> View attachment 5284609
> 
> Boyfriend gave me a pair of call bell for work



Those are so cute!  Now trying to think of why I need at least one!


----------



## Christofle

Tea time!


----------



## mariliz11

Testing negative for Covid on the last day of the year, after ALL in my group of friends but one tested positive. Phew


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Mussels!
> 
> View attachment 5284392




Yum!  Did you eat that all by yourself?!


----------



## arnott

After being unemployed in 2020 because of Covid, I managed to bag 3 new jobs this year, and start my newest job this coming Tuesday!


----------



## arnott

Surprise Christmas package all the way from Japan!  My friend sent me this pop up Christmas Card and these Brian May Socks!


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Testing negative for Covid on the last day of the year, after ALL in my group of friends but one tested positive. Phew



Glad you got a Negative! Cars were lined up for 6 blocks (3/4 of a mile) at one of the Covid testing in my town last night.   To get past them cars had to go into the turn lane for that distance. Lucky that stretch of road has a turn lane.


----------



## Christofle

Caesar salad dressing! Nothing quite like the real thing!


----------



## Christofle

Happy New Years everyone !


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Yum!  Did you eat that all by yourself?!


Haha my sister had some as well.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Caesar salad dressing! Nothing quite like the real thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285168
> View attachment 5285169


Agreed...I always make my own salad dressings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just ordered a vintage( I think)  dream shaped bag( small top handle flap, trapezoidal, under the radar, neutral color,  unique,  high luxury)  at around 90% off current retail!
I think it could be my everyday bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I just ordered a vintage( I think)  dream shaped bag( small top handle flap, trapezoidal, under the radar, neutral color,  unique,  high luxury)  at around 90% off current retail!
> I think it could be my everyday bag.



Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing your pictures of it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing your pictures of it!


Thank you. 
I hope I like it,  as I have never seen this brand in pictures or in real life before.  But as I was just googling small top handle leather bags, this bag popped up for the first time, and it was love at first sight.


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## Love Of My Life

Steel cut oatmeal with blueberries & peanut butter shared with a breakfast friend


----------



## Pinkie*

SakuraSakura said:


>


Love this


----------



## lill_canele

Nothing like fresh bread and coffee~
(Well technically this is a pastry I guess lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Nothing like fresh bread and coffee~
> (Well technically this is a pastry I guess lol)
> View attachment 5285792
> View attachment 5285793


Yummm!!!
I'm actually drinking coffee with fresh baked cookies right now.


----------



## Mimmy

Eating mochi for the New Year for good luck. I should have taken a pic but I already ate it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> Eating mochi for the New Year for good luck. I should have taken a pic but I already ate it!


Oh I love mochi. 
So eating mochi is considered good luck? I need to get some!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love mochi.
> So eating mochi is considered good luck? I need to get some!


Traditionally Japanese people eat mochi on New Year’s Day for good fortune or good luck for the New Year. My DH is not of Japanese descent and does not particularly like it but he is always a good sport and eats it too!


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year! We went on a long walk this morning, it's a lovely, crisp and clear day.


----------



## etoile de mer

...then we both had one of these with lunch! I made oatmeal cookies yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not the prettiest, but delicious cookies right out of the oven!


----------



## etoile de mer

Sunshine mama said:


> Not the prettiest, but delicious cookies right out of the oven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285846



Yum, what kind? They look crispy and delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoile de mer said:


> Yum, what kind? They look crispy and delicious!


Thank you. It's crispy, slighty chewy, buttery, with a hint of vanilla.
It's basically a chocolate  chip cookie recipe without the chocolate chips.
It's a new super easy recipe my DD used,  and the cookies taste really close to the Pillsbury holiday ready to bake sugar cookies. We stopped baking these store bought cookie dough due to the bad ingredients in them,  and I was ecstatic when my daughter found the recipe that really mimicked the taste and texture.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Not the prettiest, but delicious cookies right out of the oven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285846



These look delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These look delicious!


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## Christofle

The fluffy gargoyle is my newly discovered favourite architectural feature to adorn a tower.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The fluffy gargoyle is my newly discovered favourite architectural feature to adorn a tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285888



Hi, Luna!       So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Luna!       So cute!


I agree! Soooo cute!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> The fluffy gargoyle is my newly discovered favourite architectural feature to adorn a tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285888


Hi Luna! Hope you enjoyed your soufflé!

DH and I received two delicious holiday stollen
(the diet starts next week)




__





						Dresdner Christstollen - Schutzverband Dresdner Stollen e. V.
					






					www.dresdnerstollen.com


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> Hi Luna! Hope you enjoyed your soufflé!
> 
> DH and I received two delicious holiday stollen
> (the diet starts next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresdner Christstollen - Schutzverband Dresdner Stollen e. V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dresdnerstollen.com


Yummy stuff!


----------



## ypieppy

cuticle balm!


----------



## lill_canele

Sleepy baby~


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking coffee/ relaxing and reading tpf in my own quiet space.


----------



## Lake Effect

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5284608
> 
> View attachment 5284609
> 
> Boyfriend gave me a pair of call bell for work


Dying. Need to find the "dead" gif.
eta,


----------



## Lisa2007

Sitting in my favorite chair listening to music and or listening to an audiobook.


----------



## Lake Effect

In advance of this evening, "New Year's Day" pork dinner with my bubble, aka DS#2 and her family, including 2 of her chocolate chip cookies for dessert. Yes, I just finished breakfast and my mouth is watering. And I'm not ashamed to admit this.


----------



## Kimbashop

Hanging out with friends over a 6 hour New Year’s brunch that involved eating and drinking while crafting with our chosen “word” for the year (something that expressed our resolutions or reflected an attitude we wanted to embrace regarding the new year). We used scrabble tiles, glue, and papers of various kinds to create collages that we would take home and hang somewhere. Words that people chose included “light,”  “home, “manifest,” and “believe.” Mine was “wayfind” due to transitions happening at this point in my life. The conversations that emerged were deep and heartfelt, from a friend who is trying to buy a house and wrestling with what home means to her, to a friend’s 20 year-old daughter who left college mid year due to emotional stress and is starting over somewhere new. We did all of this outdoors on a covered porch during a grey and rainy day with a fire pit nearby. It is the best New Year’s Day that I can remember having in a long time, and much needed after the hellish and isolating year of COVID.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> In advance of this evening, "New Year's Day" pork dinner with my bubble, aka DS#2 and her family, including 2 of her chocolate chip cookies for dessert. Yes, I just finished breakfast and my mouth is watering. And I'm not ashamed to admit this.


Well, you made my mouth water too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am dolled up for a family photo shoot.
I haven't dolled up for ages,  so I feel like a queen today!


----------



## etoile de mer

I had some extra cream, so I made a spinach quiche yesterday! 





Now looking forward to eating more simply again! Here's our start, a big jar of smoothie to enjoy for a few days.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Hanging out with friends over a 6 hour New Year’s brunch that involved eating and drinking while crafting with our chosen “word” for the year (something that expressed our resolutions or reflected an attitude we wanted to embrace regarding the new year). We used scrabble tiles, glue, and papers of various kinds to create collages that we would take home and hang somewhere. Words that people chose included “light,”  “home, “manifest,” and “believe.” Mine was “wayfind” due to transitions happening at this point in my life. The conversations that emerged were deep and heartfelt, from a friend who is trying to buy a house and wrestling with what home means to her, to a friend’s 20 year-old daughter who left college mid year due to emotional stress and is starting over somewhere new. We did all of this outdoors on a covered porch during a grey and rainy day with a fire pit nearby. It is the best New Year’s Day that I can remember having in a long time, and much needed after the hellish and isolating year of COVID.



That sounds like a fantastic brunch!


----------



## cheremushki

Vacation.  Vacation makes me happy.
Do I really need to go back tomorrow?


----------



## Souzie

Almond flour thumbprint cookies


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> That sounds like a fantastic brunch!



it was! spending time with my friend's daughter and parents (and everyone else) felt very meaningful.


----------



## 336

Wagging tails


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Wabi-sabi


----------



## etoile de mer

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wabi-sabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287080



Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A picnic in the car with DH and DD.(I didn't have to cook!)


----------



## 880

I ate the last piece of holiday stollen 

but, it magically has no calories bc I paired it with black tea


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> I ate the last piece of holiday stollen
> 
> but, it magically has no calories bc I paired it with black tea


I gotta get some black tea and stollen!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> I ate the last piece of holiday stollen
> 
> but, it magically has no calories bc I paired it with black tea





Sunshine mama said:


> I gotta get some black tea and stollen!!!



Sign me up, too!


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Happy New Years everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285222




Lobster!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Red bean filled gold fish!


----------



## skyqueen

My armpit has never felt so warm


----------



## etoile de mer

skyqueen said:


> My armpit has never felt so warm
> 
> View attachment 5287621



Aww...love bug!  Nothing better than a good snuggle!


----------



## mariliz11

This unfiltered sky


----------



## skyqueen

I have worn UGG slippers for years and loved them. The sizing changed and the size 10 was too small and the 11, too big. I really am a size 10.5 which are not made. By accident I found these cheap slipper/sox. Reinforced, non-skid sole but can be worn to bed. 
I bought 4 pairs...love them!


----------



## 880

Best friend and his DH got tickets for all of us to see Search for Signs of Intelligent Life in the Universe, currently in previews at the Shed in Hudson Yards. It was amazing! ( short one act play without an intermission)
The play was first performed by Lily Tomlin, now performed by Cecily Strong 


			https://theshed.org/program/226-the-search-for-signs-of-intelligent-life-in-the-universe


----------



## Kevinaxx

When my sister sends me a video of my almost 2 year old nephew about to nap time with the cute stuff animal I got him and it’s just  (he’s so adorable, minx but adorable).

and


----------



## skyqueen

Every weekday morning my Dirty Harry runs up to my bedroom and watches DS get on his van! A ritual


----------



## champ_04

Sunshine mama said:


> Red bean filled gold fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287585


So delicious Japanese Tai-yaki


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Made by a 6-year old girl (my friend’s daughter). I love her creations  These little sculptures are being baked in the oven


----------



## Kimbashop

These fuchsia blossoms on my cactus.


----------



## Raeinn

My class became an online course


----------



## 880

A dear TPF friend sent me some delicious dark chocolate covered orange peel


----------



## arnott

*Snickers!*


----------



## missconvy

This little guy makes me happy. We went to the Final Fantasy XII orchestra because I saw @maria28 mention it on this thread


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quiet time all by myself.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> Every weekday morning my Dirty Harry runs up to my bedroom and watches DS get on his van! A ritual
> 
> View attachment 5288555


I watched Lupin (Netflix) and this reminds me of the doggie that would bark madly anytime anyone would say pellegrini.  I kinda wished they didn’t dub it but instead allowed for subtitles on or off in English.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> I watched Lupin (Netflix) and this reminds me of the doggie that would bark madly anytime anyone would say pellegrini.  I kinda wished they didn’t dub it but instead allowed for subtitles on or off in English.


So much better in French


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~morning thaw on the fire escape~


_​


----------



## Souzie

UGG slippers


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> UGG slippers
> 
> View attachment 5291773




Are they machine washable?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Cuddling my friend's baby twin girls. They are so beautiful and sweet.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are they machine washable?


I'm not sure but I'd be really hesitant to put them in the wash. That's kind of why I replace my UGG slippers every year.


----------



## missconvy

arnott said:


> Are they machine washable?


They’re anti microbial. They don’t really get a smell.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

It's been pretty cold here and I've put my great grandmothers blanket on top of our duvet. It's a large one made up of crocheted squares and about a hundred years old. It adds such a lovely, all encompassing warmth - DH feels it too. It makes me feel connected. I love it.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Cornflower Blue said:


> It's been pretty cold here and I've put my great grandmothers blanket on top of our duvet. It's a large one made up of crocheted squares and about a hundred years old. It adds such a lovely, all encompassing warmth - DH feels it too. It makes me feel connected. I love it.


That’s beautiful.


----------



## Souzie

missconvy said:


> They’re anti microbial. They don’t really get a smell.


But after a year of daily wear, the fur looks pretty beat up. At least mine do.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new fave frosting!
Reduced strawberry purée + white chocolate + heavy cream= strawberry ganache!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Dendrobium kingianum orchid in bloom.   Endemic to Australla.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## sf_newyorker

the season continues 




and klay plays today! 
go dubs!​


----------



## lill_canele

My baby improving his hiking stamina! Last time was ~5miles before he got tired and I had to carry him.
Today was 9 miles!!  (Carried him only for the 10th mile!)


----------



## Mimmy

My unusual yet beautiful bromeliad. I am happy when it gets just one flower; now there are three!

Credit to DH, he is the one with the green thumb.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5293063
> View attachment 5293064
> 
> My unusual yet beautiful bromeliad. I am happy when it gets just one flower; now there are three!
> 
> Credit to DH, he is the one with the green thumb.


Wow that's great!!!
I love it when hard to flower plants flower!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that's great!!!
> I love it when hard to flower plants flower!!!


I agree!

We have a couple of house plants that should have blooms soon.

I didn’t even know that one of them would get flowers. I will post them when they open up. I hope that I didn’t just jinx them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD's roasted Brussels sprouts with carrots and bacon! Sooooo good! And DD's tiramisu.


----------



## 880

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5293063
> View attachment 5293064
> 
> My unusual yet beautiful bromeliad. I am happy when it gets just one flower; now there are three!
> 
> Credit to DH, he is the one with the green thumb.


Wow! WOW!

@Sunshine mama , I get so hungry I could like the screen when I see all of your DDs culinary feats! Is this the DD that paints the gorgeous watercolors? Hugs


----------



## lill_canele

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD's roasted Brussels sprouts with carrots and bacon! Sooooo good! And DD's tiramisu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293080
> 
> View attachment 5293079



Do you take orders?


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Souzie

Pizza! Mine was the small one with whole wheat crust, prosciutto and arugula.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD's roasted Brussels sprouts with carrots and bacon! Sooooo good! And DD's tiramisu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293080
> 
> View attachment 5293079





Christofle said:


> View attachment 5293411
> View attachment 5293413


Knock. Me. Out. x2


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Wow! WOW!
> 
> @Sunshine mama , I get so hungry I could like the screen when I see all of your DDs culinary feats! Is this the DD that paints the gorgeous watercolors? Hugs


Haha thank you.  The artist/pastry chef is DD2, and DD3 was the chef for the above items.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Haha thank you.  The artist/pastry chef is DD2, and DD3 was the chef for the above items.


You have wonderful and talented DDs!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Birthday cakes.
Leftover from said cake.
And licking the icing off of the knife that cut the cake.


----------



## Souzie

Looks like this got turned in to a food thread! I used to post there all the time but then I started eating healthier and my meals don't look as delicious/nice.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Birthday cakes.
> Leftover from said cake.
> And licking the icing off of the knife that cut the cake.
> 
> View attachment 5293551


Happy birthday! Looks yummy! Now I want pizza, cake and croissants! @xsouzie, Apparently very few of us are made happy by salad or a 20 mile run


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> Happy birthday! Looks yummy! Now I want pizza, cake and croissants! @xsouzie, Apparently very few of us are made happy by salad or a 20 mile run


Not my birthday but it was very yummy!  

anytime there’s a birthday I’m there as 9/10 times there will be cake (sometimes people like pie instead..)


----------



## wimp

It makes me happy that whenever I am trying to talk myself out of a purchase and ask my partner about it, he says "You should get it. You work hard. You deserve it.". So supportive whatever it is, even when it's something he doesn't understand at all...like Chanel


----------



## Lake Effect

Kevinaxx said:


> And licking the icing off of the knife that cut the cake.


*qualifies for friendship on the spot*


----------



## 880

star mix said:


> It makes me happy that whenever I am trying to talk myself out of a purchase and ask my partner about it, he says "You should get it. You work hard. You deserve it.". So supportive whatever it is, even when it's something he doesn't understand at all...like Chanel


You have an amazing partner and I love your new bag


----------



## wimp

880 said:


> You have an amazing partner and I love your new bag



Hehe thank you so much! Your comment makes me happy!!


----------



## Roxannek

Fig, not wanting her hoohoo on the cold floor.


----------



## wimp

Roxannek said:


> Fig, not wanting her hoohoo on the cold floor.
> View attachment 5294119



omg adorable!


----------



## tlamdang08

Love this slogan at the coffee shop


----------



## Sunshine mama

The berries are so pretty.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> The berries are so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294221
> View attachment 5294222
> 
> View attachment 5294209
> View attachment 5294210
> View attachment 5294211


Are they eatable?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The berries are so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294221
> View attachment 5294222
> 
> View attachment 5294209
> View attachment 5294210
> View attachment 5294211



Such beautiful scenery!


----------



## hylia

Getting praises from my client’s client for a job well done. Nothing big, but means the world to me since i’ve bent over backwards for their project


----------



## lill_canele

Cuddles before bedtime~


----------



## hylia

lill_canele said:


> Cuddles before bedtime~
> View attachment 5294477
> View attachment 5294478


Awww shoo cuteee look at that tiniest little blep


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Are they eatable?



I wanted to know too, so I found the closest looking plant and info for the blueberries:








						Junipers - Eat The Weeds and other things, too
					

In the cobweb recesses of my mind I have two memories of junipers. One was to make a tea to “force out” measles*. The other was how horribly prickly they were when someone shoved you into them. As for “forcing out” measles that is highly doubtful. Measles make themselves known without having to...




					www.eattheweeds.com
				




The red winterberries seem to be harmful to people.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such beautiful scenery!


Thank you.


----------



## Yuki85

taking off from work, spending time with my family and cuddles with my cat and dog


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Cuddles before bedtime~
> View attachment 5294477
> View attachment 5294478


I love him...the tongue is always a bonus!


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## 880

Dinner last night: blue ribbon sushi and ginger beer for DH




Dinner tonight : elk tenderloin (this is from my generous TPF friend, but DH also was able to order some from a mail order called the Honest Bison (so HB filet mignon is in the freezer) . Here, with whole wheat couscous (from nuts.com) with caramelized vidalia onions and dried mushrooms (William Sonoma). Sauce made from strained mushroom stock (water from the dried mushrooms), some more caramelized vidalias, leftover pugnatello red and leftover Montrachet


----------



## sf_newyorker

The seasonal lights that continue to brighten the neighborhood.


----------



## tlamdang08

Walk 12250 steps today. 






then happy to have frozen food with my oldest and youngest


----------



## Kevinaxx

Catching up with friend

Over a good meal


----------



## Sunshine mama

sf_newyorker said:


> The seasonal lights that continue to brighten the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 5295361
> 
> View attachment 5295359
> 
> View attachment 5295360


Wow the lights are beautuful!!!
How long  do  the lights stay up?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Home-made ramen with organic brown rice ramen noodles from Costco.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Marco Colzani Pistachio spread


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love Of My Life said:


> Marco Colzani Pistachio spread


I've never had this before,  but I love pistachios,  so this sounds very interesting.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Winter time!!! LOVE the cold and I could easily live at the north pole as long as they have Wi-Fi and my pay TV!  OMG! How much I loathe our summers here, roasting everyday so far with the temperature into the 30's!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohooo another 10000 steps’s day 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Before I made a walk I ate this at my favorite French bakery


the beautiful weather


----------



## wimp

hylia said:


> Getting praises from my client’s client for a job well done. Nothing big, but means the world to me since i’ve bent over backwards for their project



I think this is a big deal! I'm very career focused so every work compliment just makes my day!


----------



## wimp

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohooo another 10000 steps’s day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296205
> 
> Before I made a walk I ate this at my favorite French bakery
> View attachment 5296206
> 
> the beautiful weather
> View attachment 5296207
> View attachment 5296208
> View attachment 5296209
> View attachment 5296210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296215



What country is this? It's gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Pizza! Mine was the small one with whole wheat crust, prosciutto and arugula.
> 
> View attachment 5293441




Did you eat the whole thing in one go?!


----------



## arnott

A nice sunset after work after a long bout of crappy weather.  Picture, doesn't do it justice, it was pink!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pinks always make me happy! And I am quite happy with my silk scarf trick.


----------



## *Jenn*

my work betta made a bubble nest!  
(apparently this means they're happy)


----------



## skyqueen

I just donated to my local animal shelter in honor of the wonderful Betty White..."The Betty White Challenge". They only ask for $5 but you can donate any amount. A great way to honor Betty and her life long dedication to animals!


----------



## Sunshine mama

*Jenn* said:


> my work betta made a bubble nest!
> (apparently this means they're happy)
> 
> View attachment 5296648
> 
> View attachment 5296649


Wow that is amazing!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Cute ghost face


----------



## Winiebean

my christmas gift purchased over black friday weekend, definitely worth the wait


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> my christmas gift purchased over black friday weekend, definitely worth the wait
> View attachment 5297198


Really pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Pinks always make me happy! And I am quite happy with my silk scarf trick.
> View attachment 5296644
> View attachment 5296645


Wow! Your scarf tying is amazing!


----------



## lill_canele

Coming back from work to find out that our elderly neighbor made my husband and I homemade dumplings!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today’s hiking route was a bit challenge but I made it. The view was  beautiful. It was 10000+ steps too.


----------



## sherrylilmj

Brooch I just got


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Pinks always make me happy! And I am quite happy with my silk scarf trick.
> View attachment 5296644
> View attachment 5296645


You are so talented


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Did you eat the whole thing in one go?!


Hahaha! Maybe half...


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> Cute ghost face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296984


I just watched the movie SCREAM 1 & 2 last week!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I just realized i’m at a point in my life where I’ve brought some of the major items needed and have a decent enough wardrobe that I love and now I’m getting closer to realizing my goal of having a fabulous I LOVE EVERYTHING IN IT place with NO compromises to anything inside especially the bathroom… as a place to sleep and decompress but because I went small and only base on my base salary I will be able to realize the other goal I have once covid really stabilizes… travel.

most people want a home they can relax, unwind and let down their guard and I want that too.

but I don’t want to be there long, and rather if possible, be out and about whether that’s working, exploring the area around me locally or domestically within the US and definitely internationally.

this little feeling, and realization, is making me (very) happy at the moment.


----------



## Brimson

This might sound very strange, but I'm happy that I'm making changes this year to better myself. Stripping away all of the old negative bs that has clouded my life for years.
I'm getting rid of old possessions, clothes, changing my car and hopefully job/town. A completely new person if I can, the thought of this really excites me.

How peculiar, but it feels nice to shed.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> Are they machine washable?


Don’t wash but do use a dog grooming comb to take out the mats. 

If you live in a cold country, you can thrown them out into clean snow and the electrical charge will pull out any non greasy dirt. 

Learnt this from an EU antique rug dealer. He told us to put the handmade rugs pile down in fresh snow and the dusty dirt would migrate to the snow. 

Don’t leave anything out for too long or it will attract ice and some dyes might run. 

Since then I’ve used this method on any fragile item that would normally be dry cleaned.


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee mocha for brunch   Follow by 10 thousand steps goal


----------



## 880

I made dinner (d’artagnan magret duck breasts;double cut pork chop; sourdough rolls (starter is from a TPF friend and is better than mine); and my guests sent bouquets of flowers as a thank you


----------



## Christofle

Wild cod


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> You are so talented


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> Wow! Your scarf tying is amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5293063
> View attachment 5293064
> 
> My unusual yet beautiful bromeliad. I am happy when it gets just one flower; now there are three!
> 
> Credit to DH, he is the one with the green thumb.


Team effort there!


----------



## pursekitten

Roxannek said:


> Fig, not wanting her hoohoo on the cold floor.
> View attachment 5294119



They get so particular with cold floors haha! What a cutie. 



lill_canele said:


> Cuddles before bedtime~
> View attachment 5294477
> View attachment 5294478



The blep and those bedroom eyes are everything! 



*Jenn* said:


> my work betta made a bubble nest!
> (apparently this means they're happy)
> 
> View attachment 5296648
> 
> View attachment 5296649



That's a huuuge bubble nest—such a happy little fish! The colors are stunning. What's your little betta's name?


----------



## *Jenn*

Tonight’s sunset   

for now, this pic was taken from the far corner of our front porch, but eventually (hopefully in the next 2 years) we will build a deck and we can enjoy this view even easier!


----------



## *Jenn*

pursekitten said:


> That's a huuuge bubble nest—such a happy little fish! The colors are stunning. What's your little betta's name?



I call him Sampson, but our CEO calls him Harold so I can’t really go against that haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Looking at my grown kiddo taking a nap still makes me happy.


----------



## pursekitten

*Jenn* said:


> I call him Sampson, but our CEO calls him Harold so I can’t really go against that haha



Haha so he's Mr. Sampson Harold! Or S. Harold? Either way, very dapper betta. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Looking at my grown kiddo taking a nap still makes me happy.
> View attachment 5298430



Aww, darn onions.  

Hoping to hug my mom this year, fingers crossed!


----------



## Brimson

*Jenn* said:


> Tonight’s sunset
> 
> for now, this pic was taken from the far corner of our front porch, but eventually (hopefully in the next 2 years) we will build a deck and we can enjoy this view even easier!
> 
> View attachment 5298382



That is a view I'd never get tired of. Constantly changing throughout the year with the seasons, utter bliss.


----------



## Lake Effect

My youngest nephew got his 2nd dose before Christmas. His mom, DS#3 and hubs were ready to have myself and a few of his vaxxed adult cousins up for an overdue lost, long weekend at their mountain house. Good crazy times and it is barely 24 hours
	

		
			
		

		
	



 ….


----------



## sf_newyorker

_\\ _ :crystal dragonfly dawn:_ //


_






::​


----------



## Allisonfaye




----------



## lill_canele

Brought my little man out~
(A little scared of the koi fish haha)


----------



## amandaaura

I found this lovely rose plant at a local nursery last week. The flower buds are light yellow with pink edges, as they blossom, the flowers turn to much lighter, like a light cream color.


----------



## Christofle

Lovely blowing snow


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Brought my little man out~
> (A little scared of the koi fish haha)
> View attachment 5299171
> View attachment 5299172
> View attachment 5299173


Color coordinated with one of the koi fish!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Lovely blowing snow
> View attachment 5299619



Yikes! Wishing you safe travels.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Yikes! Wishing you safe travels.


Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

A bottle of NYONS olive oil.. just put a tablespoon of it on my bowl of oatmeal..


----------



## Souzie

These giant strawberries!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 5299832


It's crazy in Ontario too.  I'm looking out my window and there's no less than 10 people out there shovelling their cars out of the snow. One of them, right in the middle of the road. Hope you got out okay!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 5299832


OMG! stay safe!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> It's crazy in Ontario too.  I'm looking out my window and there's no less than 10 people out there shovelling their cars out of the snow. One of them, right in the middle of the road. Hope you got out okay!


Thanks, same to you!

It cleared up quite a bit since…I only spent 2 minutes at my destination so I got to re-experience the commute twice in a 3 hour period. 

Came across several accidents and many ambulances so clearly some people weren’t as lucky.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Dendrobium aberrans (common name, the Deviating Dendrobium) miniature orchid in bloom.  The flowers are about one half inch.  Native to New Guinea.


----------



## arnott

*Jenn* said:


> Tonight’s sunset
> 
> for now, this pic was taken from the far corner of our front porch, but eventually (hopefully in the next 2 years) we will build a deck and we can enjoy this view even easier!
> 
> View attachment 5298382




What city is this?


----------



## *Jenn*

arnott said:


> What city is this?



maryland, USA


----------



## cheremushki

Breakfast and coffee


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> These giant strawberries!
> 
> View attachment 5299899


Out of season too!! Was it sweet?


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Out of season too!! Was it sweet?


Yes surprisingly...and bursting with flavor too!!


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> Coming back from work to find out that our elderly neighbor made my husband and I homemade dumplings!!
> View attachment 5297515



Dumpling is my winter tradition too.  I need it for January 1st breakfast.





Hope you enjoyed your batch!  What was in it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Lovely blowing snow
> View attachment 5299619


Lovely!


----------



## Christofle

My coworker isn’t very productive.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> My coworker isn’t very productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301073



Hi, Luna!     
If her job is to look cute, she's brilliant at it!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Luna!
> If her job is to look cute, she's brilliant at it!


Hm...I believe she thinks her job position is as bodyguard as she follows behind me like a mother hen. She even runs up the stairs top speed to check in advance for any possible threats.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> My coworker isn’t very productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301073


Love Luna! So cute! Hugs


----------



## maria28

missconvy said:


> This little guy makes me happy. We went to the Final Fantasy XII orchestra because I saw @maria28 mention it on this thread
> View attachment 5291451


Kweh ^-^


----------



## rutabaga

My neighbor is removing all of the palm trees next to our shared fence. They drop seeds and debris all over our yards and were becoming a fire hazard because the previous owner was too cheap to hire a tree trimming service. I’m happy to have more sunlight and  defensible space between our homes!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> Dumpling is my winter tradition too.  I need it for January 1st breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5300964
> View attachment 5300966
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your batch!  What was in it?



We had lamb in ours, very rich flavor haha.

Wow! So beautiful!! And I'm sure delicious!  What was your filling?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5302288


Yummy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunset


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> We had lamb in ours, very rich flavor haha.
> 
> Wow! So beautiful!! And I'm sure delicious!  What was your filling?


Lamb!?  I've never thought of it!  I should try it!

Ours was green onion, pork, glass noodles and spices etc.


----------



## Christofle

*


*


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Caesar salad dressing! Nothing quite like the real thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285168
> View attachment 5285169




What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> What kind of fish is that?


Anchovies !


----------



## Souzie

Homemade sugar-free maple syrup.


----------



## Brimson

Heading back into London for the first time in a few months next month. Excited isn't the word.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Homemade sugar-free maple syrup.
> 
> View attachment 5303639


How does this work? Normally it is made with boiled down sugary tree sap so I am trying to imagine the process to make it sugar free? (Sorry if this is a silly question)


----------



## deanomatter

Bought this one at my hairdresser , they just recently added these product on their shelves. Its sooo good and made me sooo happy !


----------



## Christofle

deanomatter said:


> Bought this one at my hairdresser , they just recently added these product on their shelves. Its sooo good and made me sooo happy !
> View attachment 5303882


What did you pick up? One of their large diffusers?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Christofle said:


> My coworker isn’t very productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301073


Fabulous attitude!
Beautiful coat too...


----------



## deanomatter

Christofle said:


> What did you pick up? One of their large diffusers?


Yes ! Their “normal” glass with ocean breeze one


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> How does this work? Normally it is made with boiled down sugary tree sap so I am trying to imagine the process to make it sugar free? (Sorry if this is a silly question)


No question is a silly question, my friend.  I used water, xanthan gum (a thickening agent), a pinch of salt, vanilla extract, maple extract and monk fruit sweetener. It's a natural, zero-calorie sweetener that doesn't raise blood sugar...similar to stevia extract. So I guess it isn't sugar-free per se but rather, it was made with a sugar alternative. Any time you see a sugar-free recipe ie. sugar-free cake, sugar-free cookies, sugar-free ketchup etc...a sugar alternative is always used instead of using sugar sugar.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> No question is a silly question, my friend.  I used water, xanthan gum (a thickening agent), a pinch of salt, vanilla extract, maple extract and monk fruit sweetener. It's a natural, zero-calorie sweetener that doesn't raise blood sugar...similar to stevia extract. So I guess it isn't sugar-free per se but rather, it was made with a sugar alternative. Any time you see a sugar-free recipe ie. sugar-free cake, sugar-free cookies, sugar-free ketchup etc...a sugar alternative is always used instead of using sugar sugar.


Thanks! In my mind sugar free maple syrup was just water.


----------



## uhpharm01

A drink from Starbucks like once every two weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bowl of homemade oatmeal with peanut butter & bluettes


----------



## lill_canele

Puppy eyes~


----------



## *Jenn*

I just found out I was awarded a federal pell grant! Only $2600, but every little bit helps! I’ve already paid my spring tuition, so they will be sending me a check.


----------



## sf_newyorker

The fifth iteration of the Mandalorian action figure from The Vintage Collection arrived today… almost to the hour a week ago when my beloved cat crossed the rainbow bridge. She knew her mama had a strange obsession with the Mandalorian so she made sure this was delivered, after delays and possible order cancellation. In my experience, it’s been more difficult and stressful finding/buying a new Mandalorian figure at retail than obtaining a quota bag from Hermes ().


----------



## lemonwater

I miss perfume shopping so I've been looking at scents at Sephora and the Sol de Janeiro ’71 Mist sounds so divine (notes of caramelized vanilla and toasted macadamia nut) and I mean everything already a fav scent so fingers crossed its just as good irl!


----------



## SouthTampa

*Jenn* said:


> I just found out I was awarded a federal pell grant! Only $2600, but every little bit helps! I’ve already paid my spring tuition, so they will be sending me a check.


Truly wonderful.   I always tell people that an education is the one thing no one can take away from you.   It is truly yours!


----------



## tranquil55

I have a detailed silver panelled link bracelet with several hallmarks. After examining it for the umpteenth time using a 20x loupe and Google, I finally identified the marks and know the country, silver content, and maybe even the year. Sometimes just looking at the marks under different lighting makes the details stand out and solves the mystery!


----------



## Christofle

Sometimes you just don’t want to cook!


----------



## hlh0904

Today to "take back a little control", or just to feel like it, I cleaned my refrigerator. Just seeing things neat and clean does so much for the spirit!


----------



## iamluthien

My dog snoring at the feet on my bed while the house is silent and I can't sleep...she never leaves me when I come back to my parents house and makes me feel loved


----------



## lill_canele

Our neighbors keep on feeding us! I feel so blessed!


----------



## hlh0904

Christofle said:


> Sometimes you just don’t want to cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304493





lill_canele said:


> Our neighbors keep on feeding us! I feel so blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5304624


omg this looks so good!!!!!!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Hello~


----------



## Christofle

The smell of salsa being made first thing in the morning.


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> The smell of salsa being made first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305019


It’s always worth the effort in the end !


----------



## SWlife

Hiking to the Mesa top at Piedras Marcadas Canyon. See our volcanoes to the west? There are petroglyphs in the canyon. #nmtrue


----------



## Sunshine mama

A cold but a beautuful day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> It’s always worth the effort in the end !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305063


I'm so hungry now!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> A cold but a beautuful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305293
> View attachment 5305294
> View attachment 5305295
> View attachment 5305319


Fabulous view


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so hungry now!


Would be even better if I had tomatillos rather than regular red tomatoes! I have to go to a different town 40 mins away to get my tomatillos. :/


----------



## Kimbashop

*Jenn* said:


> I just found out I was awarded a federal pell grant! Only $2600, but every little bit helps! I’ve already paid my spring tuition, so they will be sending me a check.


congratulations!


----------



## Christofle

Vongole tonight !


----------



## Kevinaxx

The 9ers winning, yes it was special teams and defense and technically a steal but I’ll take it.

place falling into place, gonna look at adopting a kitty of my own and



Good food, good drinks with good pple.


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Vongole tonight !
> View attachment 5305417




Mmm, Clams!


----------



## arnott

Free Sushi at Work!


----------



## mariliz11

Sunny skiing day


----------



## scarlet555

Soap savers!  Those little plastic oval soap mats…size of yours palm, and you put a soap on top of.


----------



## pursekitten

sf_newyorker said:


> The fifth iteration of the Mandalorian action figure from The Vintage Collection arrived today… almost to the hour a week ago when my beloved cat crossed the rainbow bridge. She knew her mama had a strange obsession with the Mandalorian so she made sure this was delivered, after delays and possible order cancellation. In my experience, it’s been more difficult and stressful finding/buying a new Mandalorian figure at retail than obtaining a quota bag from Hermes ().
> 
> View attachment 5304155


Definitely even worse than a Figment popcorn bucket.  This looks great and minty! I used to collect vintage MLPs and G1 Mimic was the holy grail—never got there though. Prices were and still are outrageous.



lill_canele said:


> Our neighbors keep on feeding us! I feel so blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5304624



Homemade pan-friend chive cakes?! Suddenly I'm jelly AND starving. 




lill_canele said:


> Hello~
> 
> View attachment 5304975



Such a bleppy sweetie pie!



SWlife said:


> Hiking to the Mesa top at Piedras Marcadas Canyon. See our volcanoes to the west? There are petroglyphs in the canyon. #nmtrue
> 
> View attachment 5305081



Hiking is a true sanity-saver these days. What a view! What are some of your fav can't-miss NM trails you'd recommend? I'm in Utah but can't wait to explore New Mexico some time with the hubby. All levels welcome.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

The puppy wagging his tail in his sleep


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Souzie

Flourless chocolate lava mug cake


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Flourless chocolate lava mug cake
> 
> View attachment 5306242




Were the Blackberries sweet or sour?


----------



## arnott

Free Chocolate at Work!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Were the Blackberries sweet or sour?


They were sweet!


----------



## lill_canele

Creek trail leading to a waterfall!


----------



## arnott

Crispy Fish Skin cooked in Egg Yolk!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Creek trail leading to a waterfall!
> 
> View attachment 5306335


Wow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

For all the foodies, please check out this thread: 





						Food - I Ate This! Post pictures of food!
					

Home-made ramen with organic brown rice ramen noodles from Costco.:smile:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## arnott

I've been b!tching about Skittles changing the green Skittle from one of my favourites Lime to Green Apple ever since 2012, and finally after 10 years they changed it back to Lime!


----------



## cheremushki

You know... I don't get to visit purse forum as often as before right now.. but I say this group eats the best food!
Remind me to browse other groups in diet seasons.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## sf_newyorker

my late kitty’s perfect paws
.
_


.


you always_​


----------



## luckylove

sf_newyorker said:


> my late kitty’s perfect paws
> .
> _
> View attachment 5306748
> 
> .
> View attachment 5306747
> 
> you always_​


Awww, so perfect and irresistibly cute! I am soooo sorry for your loss! Your kitty photos always put a huge smile on my face. We just lost our beloved fur baby unexpectedly and it's tough. But looking back on the adorable photos definitely lifts one's spirits! Huge hugs to you!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

luckylove said:


> Awww, so perfect and irresistibly cute! I am soooo sorry for your loss! Your kitty photos always put a huge smile on my face. We just lost our beloved fur baby unexpectedly and it's tough. But looking back on the adorable photos definitely lifts one's spirits! Huge hugs to you!!


Thank you  . And I’m very sorry for your loss. It’s still emotionally painful. The physical pain is there too because the heart aches.

Photographing her along with a certain first iteration Mando figure helped me through the worst of 2020.

These bring a bittersweet smile.


----------



## Kimbashop

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you  . And I’m very sorry for your loss. It’s still emotionally painful. The physical pain is there too because the heart aches.
> 
> Photographing her along with a certain first iteration Mando figure helped me through the worst of 2020.
> 
> These bring a bittersweet smile.
> 
> View attachment 5307003
> 
> View attachment 5307004
> 
> View attachment 5307005
> 
> View attachment 5307006


This is both precious and humorous. I'm sorry for the loss of your lovely cat.


----------



## skyqueen

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you  . And I’m very sorry for your loss. It’s still emotionally painful. The physical pain is there too because the heart aches.
> 
> Photographing her along with a certain first iteration Mando figure helped me through the worst of 2020.
> 
> These bring a bittersweet smile.
> 
> View attachment 5307003
> 
> View attachment 5307004
> 
> View attachment 5307005
> 
> View attachment 5307006


You gave her a wonderful life...that's the most important thing!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Kevinaxx

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you  . And I’m very sorry for your loss. It’s still emotionally painful. The physical pain is there too because the heart aches.
> 
> Photographing her along with a certain first iteration Mando figure helped me through the worst of 2020.
> 
> These bring a bittersweet smile.
> 
> View attachment 5307003
> 
> View attachment 5307004
> 
> View attachment 5307005
> 
> View attachment 5307006


Absolutely gorgeous feline!
The coat and that face .

early in my working age (think teenager early twenties) I was super aggressive (colleagues like this sweet lady I worked with) would describe me as intense… I had to overwork myself/burnt out phase before hopping back on… and now over a decade later I am (most days) doing a good balance between working and making time for love ones including myself.  It takes time and is a process for sure.

and while I may not be on my way to a seven figure salary plus commission like another super duper hardworking almost inhumane imho person, I am not doing too shabby either.  The BEST part is I was on a bit of a roll today in having productive meetings but I also had an awesome time connecting with clients (always a roll of a dice), so much so that one went out of their way in terms of thanking me…

and I also had another client who jumpstarted my year with a large inflow reach out to intro me to a good friend/c-exec of a large tech company that recently IPO’d in the last few years.

i just need to stay humble and keep my head down and keep working but the fact that I haven’t compromised my social life (wfh tmr to help my sister out midday and also to meet a friend for early dinner) makes me supeerrrrrr grateful.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle




----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5308009




Is that Tuna?


----------



## lill_canele

Was helping another program with their auditing, got a cute surprise gift!


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Is that Tuna?


Leftover piri-piri chicken as a chicken salad!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5307725


It’s funny I took this exact picture a few years ago, glad to see they’re still around.


----------



## Souzie

Strawberry cheesecake overnight oats.


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5308572



Extraordinary pic!


----------



## *Jenn*

Got an A in my winter mini-mester class, and successfully maintained my 4.0 GPA




as someone who always struggled / slacked off in high school, I am particularly attached to my good grades


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Phalaenopsis is blooming


----------



## Sunshine mama

Filtered light


----------



## Kevinaxx

COLOR SWATCHES


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> COLOR SWATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309613


Loving the options !!!


----------



## Winiebean

helping mom work


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> COLOR SWATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309613




For what?


----------



## arnott

Cute Valentine's Day Plush!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Cute Valentine's Day Plush!



I love them!!! So funny.


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> For what?


Thanks for asking.


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Cute Valentine's Day Plush!



Adorable


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Homemade mini apple pies! I can eat the whole pie without feeling guilty.


----------



## lill_canele

The Chinese New Year snacks from my relatives have arrived!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> For what?


New furniture designing


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5309962
> View attachment 5309964
> View attachment 5309965



Your flower pics are always so beautiful! Thanks for sharing them! 




Sunshine mama said:


> Homemade mini apple pies! I can eat the whole pie without feeling guilty.
> View attachment 5310097


I don't even like apple pie, and these are making me want one.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Your flower pics are always so beautiful! Thanks for sharing them!
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't even like apple pie,* and these are making me want one.


*Gasp*


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I don't even like apple pie, and these are making me want one.


Thank you.  They were delicious!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> *Gasp*



I grew up on my granny's peach cobbler, and never developed a taste for fruit pies.


----------



## arnott

Lanterns for Chinese New Year!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Your flower pics are always so beautiful! Thanks for sharing them!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even like apple pie, and these are making me want one.


Thank you @JenJBS  beauty of winter in CA


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

One of our cows Trudy laughing at a joke I told her.


----------



## Christofle

Roxannek said:


> One of our cows Trudy laughing at a joke I told her.
> View attachment 5310681
> View attachment 5310683


What an udder deary.


----------



## hlh0904

Honestly, that my boyfriend got up late today (8 a.m.). He was on the bridge a few times yesterday, that collapsed in Pittsburgh at 6:30a.m. I cannot tell you how much and how long a project it was, that they reinforced that bridge a few years ago. It truly is a complete miracle no one was seriously injured. It is a 100 foot drop. People walk the trail underneath for exercise. Thank you God.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Our neighbors keep on feeding us! I feel so blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5304624



Maybe I should move the other side of them


----------



## papertiger

arnott said:


> Free Sushi at Work!




OMG, I have the wrong job. We get biscuits or sandwiches if it's a meeting or whatever. For free sushi I'd go in on a holiday


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Creek trail leading to a waterfall!
> 
> View attachment 5306335



That's cheating, it's not small


----------



## papertiger

sf_newyorker said:


> my late kitty’s perfect paws
> .
> _
> View attachment 5306748
> 
> .
> View attachment 5306747
> 
> you always_​


----------



## Christofle

Deconstructed bruschetta with homemade honey balsamic reduction.


----------



## abubotgirl

I look forward to sunsets everyday   Waikiki HI


----------



## JenJBS

These silly names. My city had a contest for people to submit names for the new snow plows. (Yes, our snow plows have names.  ) Here are the winners:

Sled Zeppelin 
Snowy McSnowface
Jon Bon Snowvi
The Notorious P.L.O.W.
Snowbi Wan Kenobi
No More Mr. Ice Guy
Flake Effect ( play on lake effect, where some places in the valley get more snow due to the Great Salt Lake)
Ice Eccles (play on the UofU Rice-Eccles football stadium)


----------



## Cornflower Blue

JenJBS said:


> These silly names. My city had a contest for people to submit names for the new snow plows. (Yes, our snow plows have names.  ) Here are the winners:
> 
> Sled Zeppelin
> Snowy McSnowface
> Jon Bon Snowvi
> The Notorious P.L.O.W.
> Snowbi Wan Kenobi
> No More Mr. Ice Guy
> Flake Effect ( play on lake effect, where some places in the valley get more snow due to the Great Salt Lake)
> Ice Eccles (play on the UofU Rice-Eccles football stadium)


Loving the Sled Zeppelin and Snowbi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> What an udder deary.


I love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These silly names. My city had a contest for people to submit names for the new snow plows. (Yes, our snow plows have names.  ) Here are the winners:
> 
> Sled Zeppelin
> Snowy McSnowface
> Jon Bon Snowvi
> The Notorious P.L.O.W.
> Snowbi Wan Kenobi
> No More Mr. Ice Guy
> Flake Effect ( play on lake effect, where some places in the valley get more snow due to the Great Salt Lake)
> Ice Eccles (play on the UofU Rice-Eccles football stadium)


Snowbi Wan Kenobi is my fave!
I feel like this plow could really get the job done!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Deconstructed bruschetta with homemade honey balsamic reduction.
> 
> View attachment 5310820


Oh my gosh! The honey balsamic reduction sounds soooo good!!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! The honey balsamic reduction sounds soooo good!!


It was! The trick is to not reduce it too much or else you end up with balsamic hard candy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

the family owned business I used to frequent as a kid still open and the colorful personalities still hasn’t changed either (through they in the last few years finally went cash OR card and the price in last two years jumped from 15%-25% increase to now almost 100%)


----------



## lill_canele

Did a bit of house cleaning and now taking a break~


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Did a bit of house cleaning and now taking a break~
> View attachment 5311698


Cute fox!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Cute fox!



Thank you! It’s from the Fushimi Imari shrine in Kyoto, Japan.
Small but very beautiful shrine, highly recommend if you’re planning to go to Japan someday!


----------



## Mapia57

lill_canele said:


> Did a bit of house cleaning and now taking a break~
> View attachment 5311698


Love your dish and coaster! Enjoy


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Thank you! It’s from the Fushimi Imari shrine in Kyoto, Japan.
> Small but very beautiful shrine, highly recommend if you’re planning to go to Japan someday!


Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Souzie

Poutine with sweet potato fries.


----------



## Roxannek

Walking into my bedroom and seeing the sun go down on the Texas coast.


----------



## Roxannek

Happy #2 for the day. My adorable 8 year old grand daughter left me a super cute surprise on my refrigerator that she made by herself.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JenJBS said:


> These silly names. My city had a contest for people to submit names for the new snow plows. (Yes, our snow plows have names.  ) Here are the winners:
> 
> Sled Zeppelin
> Snowy McSnowface
> Jon Bon Snowvi
> The Notorious P.L.O.W.
> Snowbi Wan Kenobi
> No More Mr. Ice Guy
> Flake Effect ( play on lake effect, where some places in the valley get more snow due to the Great Salt Lake)
> Ice Eccles (play on the UofU Rice-Eccles football stadium)



A city I used to live in had Snow Plow Rodeos.  Does yours?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A city I used to live in had Snow Plow Rodeos.  Does yours?



Not that I'm aware of. Sounds fun!


----------



## lill_canele

Dressing up my baby for the lunar New Year


----------



## Christofle

Not very pretty but the smell of marinating spicy miso daikon radish slaw is amazing.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

My fur baby enjoying the view


----------



## lill_canele

Another day out with my baby~


----------



## Christofle

A little effort but it’s finally done. (Homemade roasted shrimp stock, spicy miso broth, Sichuan peppercorn, roasted garlic/ginger, sautéed green onion, king oyster/shiitake/enoki mushrooms, and several shrimp with udon noodles. A bit of nori as topping


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## 880

listening to DH chuckle as he watches this 








						https://www.hulu.com/series/only-murders-in-the-building-ef31c7e1-cd0f-4e07-848d-1cbfedb50ddf
					

Three strangers share an obsession with true crime and suddenly find themselves wrapped up in one.




					www.hulu.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

Spending QT with the QT.

And art:











And views like:


----------



## Banjolina

Going for a walk on the beach with my partner and dog and speaking on Whatsapp to my son in Australia.


----------



## electricbluerita

A light meal with an Old Fashioned at a really cute restaurant in Bangkok... and the cute French manager who talked to me for thirty minutes and ran over to my table to say have a good night before I left. Needless to say, I have a small crush. My dad told me I need to wait at least two weeks to go back...  Hahaha!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> These silly names. My city had a contest for people to submit names for the new snow plows. (Yes, our snow plows have names.  ) Here are the winners:
> 
> Sled Zeppelin
> Snowy McSnowface
> Jon Bon Snowvi
> The Notorious P.L.O.W.
> Snowbi Wan Kenobi
> No More Mr. Ice Guy
> Flake Effect ( play on lake effect, where some places in the valley get more snow due to the Great Salt Lake)
> Ice Eccles (play on the UofU Rice-Eccles football stadium)


These are all so good! I love Sled Zeppelin and Snowbi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Kimbashop

lill_canele said:


> Another day out with my baby~
> 
> View attachment 5312743
> View attachment 5312744
> View attachment 5312745
> View attachment 5312746
> View attachment 5312747


I love seeing photos of your baby. That tongue! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> listening to DH chuckle as he watches this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hulu.com/series/only-murders-in-the-building-ef31c7e1-cd0f-4e07-848d-1cbfedb50ddf
> 
> 
> Three strangers share an obsession with true crime and suddenly find themselves wrapped up in one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hulu.com


I LOVED this series! I can't wait for Season 2. Loved watching Selena play the "straight man" to the zany antics of Steve Martin and Martin Short, both of whom I have missed terribly and didn't realize it until watching this show.


----------



## Christofle

Nutcase and her new toy


----------



## lill_canele

Kimbashop said:


> I love seeing photos of your baby. That tongue!
> Happy New Year!



Thanks! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Poutine with sweet potato fries.
> 
> View attachment 5312092




Ooh!  I've never seen it made with sweet potato fries!


----------



## mewwwie

My favorite visitor. She comes every day for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

^Is that a squirrel? I'm in the UK and it looks a bit more robust than the grey squirrels here though. I thought it might also be a chipmunk although DH informs me they have stripes.


----------



## mewwwie

Cornflower Blue said:


> ^Is that a squirrel? I'm in the UK and it looks a bit more robust than the grey squirrels here though. I thought it might also be a chipmunk although DH informs me they have stripes.


Yes she's a fox squirrel, here in the northern US  She is spoiled by the neighborhood bird feeders that she swings around on and is much bigger than the average squirrel lol


----------



## lill_canele

Getting spoiled by my neighbors again


----------



## JenJBS

mewwwie said:


> My favorite visitor. She comes every day for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5313814



Adorable! Such a cute visitor!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Nutcase and her new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313793



Love how focused on it she is! So cute!


----------



## arnott

Saw some Valentine's Day Squishmallows at the store:


----------



## LilOshawott

First time being far away from home for Lunar New Year  but at least my friends spoiled me
Happy Lunar New Year everyone!!


----------



## Christofle

Cozy kitty


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Ooh!  I've never seen it made with sweet potato fries!


I actually prefer it this way. I like the combination of sweet and salty.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Cozy kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314236



Awwwww! Sleeping Cutie!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lill_canele said:


> Did a bit of house cleaning and now taking a break~
> View attachment 5311698



Serene & immaculate. Very peaceful!


----------



## jocielau

Walking my dog and seeing how happy he looks! If he can live a simple life and be satisfied, sometimes I think I could too


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Awwwww! Sleeping Cutie!


Also known as Speeping Ceauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flower arrangement with my favorite colored roses.


----------



## JenJBS

It may be silly, but wearing the perfume Tyger Tyger by Francesca Bianchi to welcome The Year of the Tiger has made me happy today. Happy Lunar New Year. I also love the poem that inspired the perfume.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Flower arrangement with my favorite colored roses.
> View attachment 5314650



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Shopping for furniture…now I just have to decide… so many choices…but I only need one console table xD


----------



## iamluthien

My amazing granny is 90 today!
What an incredible milestone....


----------



## Sunshine mama

iamluthien said:


> My amazing granny is 90 today!
> What an incredible milestone....


Happy birthday to you amazing granny!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Shopping for furniture…now I just have to decide… so many choices…but I only need one console table xD


Mannnn, how do you choose just one?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Mannnn, how do you choose just one?


It’s hard but I think I just have to be patient. Part of it is the new build I purchased and I got to pick the items…it all centers around the bed, which is simple but also modern.. then because it’s oak and I have a thing about too stark of a contrast, I’m having the floors done in a white oak, and so the whole place will need light pieces, it also helps with my vision and opens up the space so much more.

i’m limiting it to a few pieces to keep the space open and uncluttered—and the color/design scheme will help with that.

I found a dining table that is functional and I’ve been charged $750 (of that $160 is shipping and handling) and it’s in oak…. I got it for a steal since it’s the real thing & normally lists for $5-6k, and the site actually updated the price to reflect how much it really should be…..

but the charge is still there and it’ll take weeks so * fingers crossed *

Finding deals without compromising what I really want also makes me really happy lol. Couldn’t find an oak picture with all three possibilities for this piece but the details


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s hard but I think I just have to be patient. Part of it is the new build I purchased and I got to pick the items…it all centers around the bed, which is simple but also modern.. then because it’s oak and I have a thing about too stark of a contrast, I’m having the floors done in a white oak, and so the whole place will need light pieces, it also helps with my vision and opens up the space so much more.
> 
> i’m limiting it to a few pieces to keep the space open and uncluttered—and the color/design scheme will help with that.
> 
> I found a dining table that is functional and I’ve been charged $750 (of that $160 is shipping and handling) and it’s in oak…. I got it for a steal since it’s the real thing & normally lists for $5-6k, and the site actually updated the price to reflect how much it really should be…..
> 
> but the charge is still there and it’ll take weeks so * fingers crossed *
> 
> Finding deals without compromising what I really want also makes me really happy lol. Couldn’t find an oak picture with all three possibilities for this piece but the details
> 
> View attachment 5314998
> 
> View attachment 5315000
> 
> View attachment 5314999


Have fun! Furniture shopping is a blast


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Playing Wordle


----------



## BaconR

My tinny Benny (gerbil) keeps me happy 
He was all dusty here because he just had gotten a sandbath lol, he is my daily companion while working from home.


----------



## arnott

This drawing!    Anyone know who the Tiger left of Tigger is?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> This drawing!    Anyone know who the Tiger left of Tigger is?




Tigress from Kung Fu Panda


----------



## iamluthien

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday to you amazing granny!!!!!


Thank you...I normally live very far from my family, but for some reasons I am here and I am able to see her being sort of healthy and turning 90.
Even when I was living with my parents, I was living pretty far from my gran, so I am super super happy.
We bought her a cake and we sang her happy birthday and seeing her as happy as a child filled my heart so much


----------



## Kimbashop

LilOshawott said:


> First time being far away from home for Lunar New Year  but at least my friends spoiled me
> Happy Lunar New Year everyone!!
> View attachment 5314219


Happy Lunar New Year!! That feast looks amazing.


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Tigress from Kung Fu Panda




Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I won the Apple Watch Lunar New Year Challenge Award for the Year of the Tiger!  I only had to do a 20 minute workout.


----------



## Sunshine mama

iamluthien said:


> Thank you...I normally live very far from my family, but for some reasons I am here and I am able to see her being sort of healthy and turning 90.
> Even when I was living with my parents, I was living pretty far from my gran, so I am super super happy.
> We bought her a cake and we sang her happy birthday and seeing her as happy as a child filled my heart so much


You're gonna make me cry!!!


----------



## LilOshawott

Kimbashop said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!! That feast looks amazing.


Thank you! Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cafecreme15

Walks in the quiet, still snowy areas of Central Park with the birds chirping, or spotting rare birds in the trees (saw a great horned owl yesterday!)


----------



## courville

regular manicures


----------



## Sunshine mama

cafecreme15 said:


> Walks in the quiet, still snowy areas of Central Park with the birds chirping, or spotting rare birds in the trees (saw a great horned owl yesterday!)


Sounds lovely!  I would love to see pictures!


----------



## misstrine85

Getting the contract for our new 3 bedroom apartment


----------



## lill_canele

A new lobe piercing from my esthetician! Haven’t seen her for 2 years!


(She also does my eyebrow microblading and lash extensions!)


----------



## Christofle

Diamonds, gold and my lavender jade cuff especially when combined with horrid weather outside.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds lovely!  I would love to see pictures!


The owl did not want to be photographed but I got this one of a cardinal, and some ambient shots


----------



## Roxannek

My sweet weenie babies Fig and Olive hovering close to the fireplace during this ice storm in Texas.


----------



## lill_canele

A folded tongue


----------



## arnott

Couldn't make it to the Chinese New Year Raffle at Work, so they just gave me a $10.00 Gift Card:


----------



## itsmecarrie

My cat just gave birth to three kittens. Here they are at just 6 days old. I'm so in love with them


----------



## Kevinaxx

Skies like this


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Another day out with my baby~
> 
> View attachment 5312743
> View attachment 5312744
> View attachment 5312745
> View attachment 5312746
> View attachment 5312747



These photos make me doubly happy because not only is your baby a Gucci baby, but my family had a Koi pond many years ago, and these are beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> It may be silly, but wearing the perfume Tyger Tyger by Francesca Bianchi to welcome The Year of the Tiger has made me happy today. Happy Lunar New Year. I also love the poem that inspired the perfume.



Not silly at all. 

I wore my Alice Shirley Tyger Tyger for the same reason. 

Which family does it belong to and what does it smell like on you?

There is a Ruth Mastenbroek scent called Firedance that makes me happy, that also reminds me of the poem Tyger Tyger


----------



## Sunshine mama

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My fur baby enjoying the view


Beautuful view! I would love to join your fur baby for the view.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mewwwie said:


> My favorite visitor. She comes every day for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5313814


How neat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Simple pleasures like being able to stay home with a cup of hot coffee, and being surrounded by my pretty plants while it's freezing outside make me happy and thankful.


----------



## Volvomom

Sunshine mama said:


> Simple pleasures like being able to stay home with a cup of hot coffee, and being surrounded by my pretty plants while it's freezing outside make me happy and thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316972
> View attachment 5316974


I agree..... nothing makes me happier than my family home inside safe, just doing our thing.   Right now I'm enjoying the quiet morning while working and sipping my coffee, very much icky outside here in the northeast.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Simple pleasures like being able to stay home with a cup of hot coffee, and being surrounded by my pretty plants while it's freezing outside make me happy and thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316980
> View attachment 5316981





Volvomom said:


> I agree..... nothing makes me happier than my family home inside safe, just doing our thing.   Right now I'm enjoying the quiet morning while working and sipping my coffee, very much icky outside here in the northeast.



I am having the exact same moment right now! My christmas cactus is still blooming beautiful fuchsia blossoms and I have another plant blooming baby pink blossoms. Teens are sleeping in, home from school on this snow/ice day. Happy to be home.


----------



## Kimbashop

My first mani-ped in 3 years! my friend/neighbor/colleague texted me and together we had the best time getting our nails done. 
Fuchsia for my manicure and Periwinkle for my toes, with a little nail art of hearts and glitter. I'm all smiles staring at them.


----------



## skyqueen

Kimbashop said:


> My first mani-ped in 3 years! my friend/neighbor/colleague texted me and together we had the best time getting our nails done.
> Fuchsia for my manicure and Periwinkle for my toes, with a little nail art of hearts and glitter. I'm all smiles staring at them.


Sounds wonderful...post a pic!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean

love my new kenzo sweatshirt, boys size 12


----------



## Souzie

Keto chocolate peanut butter "Twix" bars.


----------



## Irishgal

These goofballs


----------



## JenJBS

itsmecarrie said:


> My cat just gave birth to three kittens. Here they are at just 6 days old. I'm so in love with them
> 
> View attachment 5316721


Awww! Beyond adorable!     You do know that now we'll want to see pics as they get bigger over the next weeks? Please... Pretty please...



papertiger said:


> Not silly at all.
> 
> I wore my Alice Shirley Tyger Tyger for the same reason.
> 
> Which family does it belong to and what does it smell like on you?
> 
> There is a Ruth Mastenbroek scent called Firedance that makes me happy, that also reminds me of the poem Tyger Tyger


I'll have to try out Alice Shirley Tyger Tyger, and firedance. What family is in in? How does it smell? 

Amber/Woody is how it's listed.  I'd say she succeeded in creating a scent that captures the essence of the poem. I get the heat and the forest. The wildness. Seems completely unisex. I'd say this is slightly more a night scent, which I expected from the poem, and why I waited until evening to try it. I think could could be worn during the day, but not to the office - at least not my office. It's too wild and dirty (Good dirty. Earthy. Natural forest dirt.) for the office. I wouldn't consider this an everyday scent, but more a scent to wear for the right mood/occasion - Like welcoming the Year of the Tiger. 



Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5317046



Wow! Just... Wow!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Awww! Beyond adorable!     You do know that now we'll want to see pics as they get bigger over the next weeks? Please... Pretty please...
> 
> 
> I'll have to try out Alice Shirley Tyger Tyger, and firedance. What family is in in? How does it smell?
> 
> Amber/Woody is how it's listed.  I'd say she succeeded in creating a scent that captures the essence of the poem. I get the heat and the forest. The wildness. Seems completely unisex. I'd say this is slightly more a night scent, which I expected from the poem, and why I waited until evening to try it. I think could could be worn during the day, but not to the office - at least not my office. It's too wild and dirty (Good dirty. Earthy. Natural forest dirt.) for the office. I wouldn't consider this an everyday scent, but more a scent to wear for the right mood/occasion - Like welcoming the Year of the Tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just... Wow!



Perhaps I need some "too wild and dirty" too, I'll check it out


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Keto chocolate peanut butter "Twix" bars.
> 
> View attachment 5317279


Looks soooo pretty and delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The trees were soooo ethereal!


----------



## hlh0904

It is so cold it is distracting. Thankful for fresh from the dryer fluffy pajamas, and layers of blankets. Wishing ever so hard for spring to come early


----------



## Christofle

Small meal after a long day of work
Black Cod & Karaage


----------



## arnott

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5317046




What City is this?


----------



## arnott

My Parents gave me a Red Pocket for Chinese New Year today!


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Small meal after a long day of work
> Black Cod & Karaage
> View attachment 5317787




Mmm, Black Cod!  What's Karaage?


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Mmm, Black Cod!  What's Karaage?


Fried chicken


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Fried chicken




Looks more like Eggplant to me!


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Looks more like Eggplant to me!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

itsmecarrie said:


> My cat just gave birth to three kittens. Here they are at just 6 days old. I'm so in love with them
> 
> View attachment 5316721


----------



## Tasha1

When I can see your grandson, living in another country, and he flies to me.


----------



## Tasha1

Tasha1 said:


> your


haha *my* of course


----------



## Hanna Wilson

arnott said:


> What City is this?


The picture was taken in Brookline, MA


----------



## Sunshine mama

Irishgal said:


> These goofballs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317309


Love your goofballs!!!


----------



## arnott

My little Dog modelling my Gucci!


----------



## Winiebean

my first go at cucumber kimchi, turned out great! recipe from hubbys mom


----------



## lill_canele

My husband was teaching our neighbors how to use our pressure washer for the cars and it turned into a mini neighborhood car wash day    . We ended up washing our cars and helping wash our neighbor’s cars and our other neighbor’s cars. (This is the neighbor who’s wife keeps on feeding us lol.)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And this is their dog.


----------



## Christofle

The small thing today was learning a valuable life lesson.

*Do not under any circumstance order take out while starving. *


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> The small thing today was learning a valuable life lesson.
> 
> *Do not under any circumstance order take out while starving. *
> 
> View attachment 5318776
> View attachment 5318777
> View attachment 5318778
> View attachment 5318779
> View attachment 5318781
> View attachment 5318783


Should we order when we're full?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Should we order when we're full?


Only when you are starting to get hungry!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_hello and welcome home, old friend



>^•.•^<_​


----------



## lill_canele

Coffee and cake~
(and then realized that a knife was prepared with the cake lol)


----------



## Christofle

Seeing the kitty cat for the first time in a few days.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Seeing the kitty cat for the first time in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 5319495



Hi, Luna!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5319864



   Beyond beautiful!


----------



## arnott

Free Pizza at Work today!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Free Pizza at Work today!


What flavours were they all?!


----------



## Souzie

Watching tv with this little guy..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> What flavours were they all?!




I don't know, they were all different and I didn't look through all of them.  All I know is that there was a Hawaiian and a Vegetarian.  If you look closely you can see the flavours written on each box.


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> Sounds wonderful...post a pic!


sorry -- it took me a while to take a decent photo without exposing all of you to the entirety of my feet, but here is the nail art. Nothing big and fancy, but certainly cute to look at:


----------



## JenJBS

A chocolate mousse dome from Kneaders. 

Should have dinner first, but life is short,  start with dessert.


----------



## lill_canele

A surprise gift from an old college friend!


----------



## lill_canele

And a sleepy baby~


----------



## arnott

Going to Olive Garden for the first time tomorrow!      Any suggestions on what's good?  I'm thinking of getting the Steak and Alfredo.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Watching a live video of a beautiful cat due to give birth at any time.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Sunshine mama

Some flowers.  I love the heart pots.


----------



## arnott

My first time at Olive Garden and my 41 year old self got IDed when I ordered a Spiked Strawberry Lemonade!    This is the most shocked I've ever been. I also got IDed last summer but I figured that was because I was wearing my mask and the mask makes everyone look younger. I had my mask down this time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5322171


Wow this is gorgeous!
Did you choose the flowers yourself?
It's got my favorites/colors in there.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!
> Did you choose the flowers yourself?
> It's got my favorites/colors in there.


It’s from a florist who is collaborating with a nearby pastry/coffee shop.
The one I ordered has a red box and grey flowers.


----------



## missconvy

arnott said:


> My first time at Olive Garden and my 41 year old self got IDed when I ordered a Spiked Strawberry Lemonade!    This is the most shocked I've ever been. I also got IDed last summer but I figured that was because I was wearing my mask and the mask makes everyone look younger. I had my mask down this time!


Haha. How did you like it otherwise?


----------



## Winiebean

blue orchids were in my wedding bouquet, these came on Wednesday from hubby


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

My baby variegated spider plants have developed strong roots.
And the infant plants are showing roots. They're still very tiny compared to the baby plants though.


----------



## missconvy

Fresh nails from my favorite tech (she was sick last time I went )


----------



## Roxannek

I apologize in advance if anyone is offended, but this made me seriously LOL! Happy weekend tPF friends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I apologize in advance if anyone is offended, but this made me seriously LOL! Happy weekend tPF friends.
> View attachment 5325508


No offense taken.  Cuz it's true.
Plus Viola is cuter!


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> No offense taken.  Cuz it's true.
> Plus Viola is cuter!


----------



## lill_canele

Tiny tongue~


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Tiny tongue~
> 
> View attachment 5325974
> View attachment 5325975


I can't stand it...I WANT A PUG!


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> I can't stand it...I WANT A PUG!



Haha, pugs are adorable! Charming, silly, and sassy~ We are planning to get another one in 1-2 years so our baby can have a sibling! (And I of course want another one  )


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Haha, pugs are adorable! Charming, silly, and sassy~ We are planning to get another one in 1-2 years so our baby can have a sibling! (And I of course want another one  )


What if that new sibling needs another sibling?


----------



## sibsib

A pot of hot tea. My favorites are the Casablanca and Marco Polo from Mariage Frères, I’ve been cycling through them lately and kind of neglecting my other teas. Just brewed a nice pot of Casablanca to relax in front of a show!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> What if that new sibling needs another sibling?



Haha, that has definitely come into consideration!


----------



## arnott

Cute Valentine's Day Plush holding Hibiscus!


----------



## haute okole

The real OGs, Dr. Dre and Snoop!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

haute okole said:


> The real OGs, Dr. Dre and Snoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326527
> View attachment 5326529



That was the best halftime show!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Happy Valentine’s Day~


----------



## LilOshawott

Beautiful day on campus


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Beautiful day on campus
> View attachment 5327347


Looks so nice and warm !!! Enjoy !


----------



## Souzie

Heart shaped quesadillas..



And heart shaped donuts.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Heart shaped quesadillas..
> View attachment 5327439
> 
> 
> And heart shaped donuts.
> View attachment 5327440




How many donuts did you eat?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> How many donuts did you eat?!


Bwahahahaha I'm not going to answer that.  But in my defense, they were keto and baked, not fried.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Bwahahahaha I'm not going to answer that.  But in my defense, they were keto and baked, not fried.




I was hoping you'd say all of them!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I was hoping you'd say all of them!


Eventually, yes! My husband doesn't like sweets.


----------



## skyqueen

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## *Jenn*

from my hubby ❤️


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> How many donuts did you eat?!


Asking the important questions.


----------



## *Jenn*

my boss just invited me to a business lunch including another manager and 2 of our vendors. Feeling like I’m really feeling appreciated here!! I’m gonna smash the crap out of that glass ceiling


----------



## Kimbashop

I went away on a Galentine's day weekend to a Lakehouse. We cooked for each other, practiced yoga together, shopped, talked all the talk and ate all the chocolate. We hiked to a beautiful frozen waterfall which somehow became a profound experience for me. We started talking about how ice "sings" (there is a wonderful youtube video about this).

I haven't gotten together (or gone away) with people for quite a while and I came back renewed. I got back in time for V-day with some gifts from the trip for DH and sons, though truthfully I ate most of what was intended for them.


----------



## chowlover2

What a stunning picture!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Pug faces~


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I posted the link a while back of this kitty about to give birth any day.  We think she might be having the babies today!  Or maybe not.  She'll have them when she's ready.  Her behavior seems like she's getting closer.  The lady with her is the cat doula.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I think the kitty's going into labor now.  In fact, she is.    If anyone isn't afraid to watch, a kitten is starting to appear.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

One of the kittens has just been born.


----------



## Yahlena

Chocolate is my best friend


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kittens being born.  Don't open the link if you get queasy!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mama and kittens are doing fine.  There are five.      Here’s the beautiful family.  There are four Tuxies and a Tabby.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Pug faces~
> 
> View attachment 5328910


The tongue


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Mama and kittens are doing fine.  There are five.      Here’s the beautiful family.  There are four Tuxies and a Tabby.



Made my day...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

skyqueen said:


> Made my day...thanks for sharing!



You're welcome!  My pleasure.


----------



## Christofle

Her little teeth!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Her little teeth!
> View attachment 5329786



Cute little Luna!


----------



## LilOshawott

Sparkly mask!
I bought this to wear to an event but then took it off because I was shy and didn't want too much attention


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Her little teeth!
> View attachment 5329786


Cat teeth are so funny! What was she looking at?


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Cat teeth are so funny! What was she looking at?


The camera an inch from her nose. 

She also loves to FaceTime people and will interact with them.


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Asking the important questions.




Always!


----------



## arnott

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Mama and kittens are doing fine.  There are five.      Here’s the beautiful family.  There are four Tuxies and a Tabby.





How many days did the live video go on before she gave birth?  It seems like you posted a week ago that she was about to give birth!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The camera an inch from her nose.
> 
> She also loves to FaceTime people and will interact with them.



FaceTime with Luna sounds so fun! Such a cutie!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

arnott said:


> How many days did the live video go on before she gave birth?  It seems like you posted a week ago that she was about to give birth!



The cat was taken in a few weeks ago. They took x-rays when she got there suspecting she was pregnant.  They do this with all cats they rescue.  If they’re pregnant, they take care of them from the time they get there and have the kittens, then spay them and put them back with their kittens to raise them.  All kittens are spayed or neutered before they’re put up for adoption.  You can watch these kitties the whole time they’re there.  The video is live on YouTube 24/7.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Some much needed Mando madness. A few of my pre-orders delivered this week! Now the wait begins for the pre-order deliveries of the eighth iteration of Mando (Din Djarin) in the Black Series (6 inch figure), seventh iteration of Mando (Din again) in the Vintage Collection (3.75 inch figure), and Din in Morak Trooper outfit. Don’t even get me started on the other Non-Din Mando figures on order…ah, it’s good to nerd out.


----------



## Kevinaxx

There’s something really therapeutic about erasing 30k emails after being told by google I’m hitting my inbox limit in a matter of minutes.


----------



## wimp

Kevinaxx said:


> There’s something really therapeutic about erasing 30k emails after being told by google I’m hitting my inbox limit in a matter of minutes.


----------



## 880

ETA posted theater in the wrong thread and moved it to travel 

Here are pics of hotel breakfast instead  

Eggs and mushrooms, Connaught in London (Jean Georges is their hotel restaurant) 
French breakfast at Bulgari Hotel, Paris


----------



## Kevinaxx

slept in this morning


----------



## Christofle

Everything melted over the past few weeks and I woke up this morning to “The Return of The Winter and The Frost Strikes Back”.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Souzie

Daisies in my prayer room...






Christofle said:


> Everything melted over the past few weeks and I woke up this morning to “The Return of The Winter and The Frost Strikes Back”.
> 
> View attachment 5330683


Haha same here. Everything melted by Wednesday and last night, it stormed again. Oh Canada indeed!


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5330987




Halibut?


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Halibut?


Good eye!


----------



## Tasha1

When you are able to see this picturesque view


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Remembering there are crumpets in the freezer


----------



## Kevinaxx

QT with the QT and a really good cup of tea.

and


----------



## Christofle




----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Sunshine mama

An amazing sunset!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> An amazing sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333402
> View attachment 5333403


How is it so pink!!! Sky cotton candy


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> An amazing sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333402
> View attachment 5333403



Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love how my inexpensive watch band from vAmazon is a perfect match with my vanity case and my new watch face!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Christofle @JenJBS 
Thank you. 
I was taking a walk, and when the sun started going down,  the sky was amazing!


----------



## luckylove

Snuggles with the kiddos, 2 and 4 legged!


----------



## darkangel07760

Lighting candles to have my home smell nice ❤️


----------



## Lake Effect

Remembering how to watermark my photos! 

And a day off that is the right temperature/weather to get my car washed!


----------



## LittleRunningDog

It’s blowing a gale (again) today - flowers seemed a good idea in the circs    Love the smell of chrysanths.


----------



## lill_canele

A folded tongue


----------



## Roxannek

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5328693


I Love these! I think they are called Hawaiian Ti? They are the only plants at our beach house that survived hurricane Nicholas last year. They bring so much color to the landscape with hardly any work.


----------



## Christofle

Salad with leftover chicken!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Salad with leftover chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333857


That dressing looks good. What kind is it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> A folded tongue
> 
> View attachment 5333769
> View attachment 5333770
> View attachment 5333771
> View attachment 5333772


I wonder if I could look as cute as your dog with a folded tongue!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> That dressing looks good. What kind is it?


Store bought “mighty Caesar”


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Store bought “mighty Caesar”


So is Mighty Caesar better than just Caesar?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> So is Mighty Caesar better than just Caesar?


Far better (it has more Parmesan, garlic and anchovies then the regular one). I accidentally bought the regular one once and was so disappointed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Far better (it has more Parmesan, garlic and anchovies then the regular one). I accidentally bought the regular one once and was so disappointed.


Oh I'll have to try it.  I don't particularly like Caesar, but Mighty Caesar sounds very complex! Especially the anchovies part. I've never had anything with anchovies.


----------



## lill_canele

Enjoying my sketches~


----------



## Souzie

Keto mini cheesecakes.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Store bought “mighty Caesar”


Was it Renee's?


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Was it Renee's?


I spot a fellow connoisseur !


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how my inexpensive watch band from vAmazon is a perfect match with my vanity case and my new watch face!
> View attachment 5333548



Perfect match indeed! Love that bag of yours! And the rose is lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Perfect match indeed! Love that bag of yours! And the rose is lovely!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roxannek said:


> I Love these! I think they are called Hawaiian Ti? They are the only plants at our beach house that survived hurricane Nicholas last year. They bring so much color to the landscape with hardly any work.


You know so much about these plants  impressive, I did not even know the name. I simply love flowers!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> A folded tongue
> 
> View attachment 5333769
> View attachment 5333770
> View attachment 5333771
> View attachment 5333772


I think your pug and Christofle’s cat are the biggest stars on this forum


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> I think your pug and Christofle’s cat are the biggest stars on this forum


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> A folded tongue
> 
> View attachment 5333769
> View attachment 5333770
> View attachment 5333771
> View attachment 5333772


Every picture you post...I love him more!


----------



## skyqueen

Hanna Wilson said:


> I think your pug and Christofle’s cat are the biggest stars on this forum


Wait just one doggone minute...don't forget my Dirty Harry!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

skyqueen said:


> Wait just one doggone minute...don't forget my Dirty Harry!
> 
> View attachment 5334444


Oh yes, we have to add Dirty Harry to that list, of course


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> Wait just one doggone minute...don't forget my Dirty Harry!
> 
> View attachment 5334444


How could we?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5334440



Yes, really, Luna!


----------



## Winiebean

took a random tuesday off for lunch and shopping with hubby


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Happy Twosday!   

2/22/22


----------



## Christofle




----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> How could we?


----------



## Roxannek

My 8 year old grand daughter’s 2nd grade paper to commemorate 2-22-22    She is a hoot! My daughter was horrified when she got a message from the teacher today. Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## hlh0904

Roxannek said:


> My 8 year old grand daughter’s 2nd grade paper to commemorate 2-22-22    She is a hoot! My daughter was horrified when she got a message from the teacher today. Out of the mouths of babes.
> 
> View attachment 5334875


This made my day in so many ways. Thank you for the belly laugh!

Things that I am grateful for tonight. My costco order delivered smoothly at 8p.m. while I am in pajamas. Pittsburgh doesn't let you get many things delivered, but I am thankful I didn't have to carry 2 cases of seltzer up my stairs. The driver is quite handsome, young, and goes to the gym religiously according to his muscles. If your in Pittsburgh, order Costco Instacart on Tuesdays everyone.

I guarantee you will end the day with a smile.........


----------



## Roxannek

hlh0904 said:


> This made my day in so many ways. Thank you for the belly laugh!
> 
> Things that I am grateful for tonight. My costco order delivered smoothly at 8p.m. while I am in pajamas. Pittsburgh doesn't let you get many things delivered, but I am thankful I didn't have to carry 2 cases of seltzer up my stairs. The driver is quite handsome, young, and goes to the gym religiously according to his muscles. If your in Pittsburgh, order Costco Instacart on Tuesdays everyone.
> 
> I guarantee you will end the day with a smile.........


Pictures please (next Tuesday)


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

Luna on public transit; she’s off on an important mission!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> took a random tuesday off for lunch and shopping with hubby
> View attachment 5334486
> 
> View attachment 5334649


Nice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hlh0904 said:


> This made my day in so many ways. Thank you for the belly laugh!
> 
> Things that I am grateful for tonight. My costco order delivered smoothly at 8p.m. while I am in pajamas. Pittsburgh doesn't let you get many things delivered, but I am thankful I didn't have to carry 2 cases of seltzer up my stairs. The driver is quite handsome, young, and goes to the gym religiously according to his muscles. If your in Pittsburgh, order Costco Instacart on Tuesdays everyone.
> 
> I guarantee you will end the day with a smile.........


I love Pittsburgh.  Well I love some parts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5334901
> 
> View attachment 5334902


Photo op heaven?


----------



## Winiebean

happy to see us rolling around meowing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> happy to see us rolling around meowing
> View attachment 5335631


Cats really do take after their owners, yes?


----------



## Winiebean

Sunshine mama said:


> Cats really do take after their owners, yes?


hahah yeah. she’s a character


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> hahah yeah. she’s a character


So cute!


----------



## Lake Effect

Winiebean said:


> took a random tuesday off for lunch and shopping with hubby
> View attachment 5334486
> 
> View attachment 5334649


Thanks for reminding me I need some dolsot!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> An amazing sunset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333402
> View attachment 5333403


I just spent 5 minutes gazing out my living room window at a sunset very similar to this


----------



## hlh0904

Sunshine mama said:


> I love Pittsburgh.  Well I love some parts.


Me Too. I am a transplant from NYC. It is amazing its been 10 years, and there are still areas I don't know lol


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Luna on public transit; she’s off on an important mission!
> 
> View attachment 5335594



Hi, beautiful! If your important mission is to make people smile - mission accomplished!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Hi, beautiful! If your important mission is to make people smile - mission accomplished!


Her epic quest was towards the fridge and the bountiful treasure it contains.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Her epic quest was towards the fridge and the bountiful treasure it contains.
> View attachment 5335813



Spoiled little cutie! My kittens also love salmon.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Nailing down a pretty important meeting simply by being me, no sales no gimmicks no ********. But now nervous for the execution…


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Nailing down a pretty important meeting simply by being me, no sales no gimmicks no ********. But now nervous for the execution…


TPF is cheering you on!


----------



## Lake Effect

Christofle said:


> Her epic quest was towards the fridge and the bountiful treasure it contains.
> View attachment 5335813


I wonder if they also source the wild-caught salmon I get fro Trader Joe’s!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Roxannek said:


> My 8 year old grand daughter’s 2nd grade paper to commemorate 2-22-22    She is a hoot! My daughter was horrified when she got a message from the teacher today. Out of the mouths of babes.
> 
> View attachment 5334875


That is hilarious!

My class celebrated their 100th day in school and they had to write about "When I am 100 years old". One student said she will definitely retire by then and another wrote she may have the money to start her own company. The funniest one is that he will retire and just sit on the beach and eat chocolate cake. These are 6 and 7 year olds!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> That is hilarious!
> 
> My class celebrated their 100th day in school and they had to write about "When I am 100 years old". One student said she will definitely retire by then and another wrote she may have the money to start her own company. The funniest one is that he will retire and just sit on the beach and eat chocolate cake. These are 6 and 7 year olds!


That's so cute!
I wish I could do all that when I'm 100!


----------



## lill_canele

Roxannek said:


> My 8 year old grand daughter’s 2nd grade paper to commemorate 2-22-22    She is a hoot! My daughter was horrified when she got a message from the teacher today. Out of the mouths of babes.
> 
> View attachment 5334875



Hahaha, that reminds me when I was about 5 years old. I was walking with my parents and we saw a young man in very goth/punk attire with a ton of tattoos and piercings.
My father told me that apparently I walked up to this young man and said: “Wow! So cool!”  
You can imagine my very conservative mother’s shock and horror.
But apparently, the young man appeared very happy with the compliment. My father said it’s probably something he didn’t get that often.

Fast forward to now, I’ve got some ear piercings and a tattoo, of course not the young man’s influence, but all done without telling my mother at the time they were done.


----------



## lill_canele

A little throwback Thursday to my baby when he was a baby ~


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> A little throwback Thursday to my baby when he was a baby ~
> View attachment 5336145
> View attachment 5336150
> View attachment 5336154


This needed a trigger warning. Far too cute for this early in the morning.


----------



## Kimbashop

lill_canele said:


> A little throwback Thursday to my baby when he was a baby ~
> View attachment 5336145
> View attachment 5336150
> View attachment 5336154


the cuteness is blinding! that addidas photo stole my heart completely.


----------



## Roxannek

Such a weird February in Texas. These are wild red honeysuckles. They had already bloomed out and then we had an ice storm. Beautiful fresh blooms covered in ice.


----------



## haute okole

King Cake! Family King Cake decorating contest.  Laissez les bonnes temps roullez! Throw back from last year.


----------



## LilOshawott

Sunshine mama said:


> Photo op heaven?


Too bad I was in a rush and had to leave as soon as I got my drink!
Now I need to find an excuse to drive 1+ hour back to that place…


----------



## fightdirrty

LilOshawott said:


> Too bad I was in a rush and had to leave as soon as I got my drink!
> Now I need to find an excuse to drive 1+ hour back to that place…



As a Pokemon fan (who is excited for the Johto Tour this weekend), your avatar and user name make me happy!


----------



## Purselover86

lill_canele said:


> A little throwback Thursday to my baby when he was a baby ~
> View attachment 5336145
> View attachment 5336150
> View attachment 5336154


The cutest


----------



## lill_canele

Coffee and cheesecake~


----------



## sdkitty

Winiebean said:


> happy to see us rolling around meowing
> View attachment 5335631


look at that fat boy


----------



## LilOshawott

fightdirrty said:


> As a Pokemon fan (who is excited for the Johto Tour this weekend), your avatar and user name make me happy!


Hi!! fellow Pokemon player here  You can tell Oshawott is my #1 favorite Pokemon and defaulted buddy in game
Hope you have lots of fun with Johto Tour!


----------



## sdkitty

Winiebean said:


> happy to see us rolling around meowing
> View attachment 5335631


here's my boy relaxing


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Coffee and cheesecake~
> 
> View attachment 5337819


Yummy!!!
And a gorgeous picture. I like your decorations too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> here's my boy relaxing
> View attachment 5337867


Omg soooo funny and cute!
Was your cat mimicking you?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> here's my boy relaxing
> View attachment 5337867



Hi, Handsome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Air fried cauliflower and potatoes.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg soooo funny and cute!
> Was your cat mimicking you?


he and his "sister" are shy cats.  he's terrified of strangers.  but when he's relaxed he can be a real clown


----------



## fightdirrty

LilOshawott said:


> Hi!! fellow Pokemon player here  You can tell Oshawott is my #1 favorite Pokemon and defaulted buddy in game
> Hope you have lots of fun with Johto Tour!
> View attachment 5337841



Love it! My favorite is Pikachu and he's my best buddy too. The Johto Tour was fun, did you play? Just need to evolve Kingdra and Eevee to Umbreon to complete all the challenges.


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Hi!! fellow Pokemon player here  You can tell Oshawott is my #1 favorite Pokemon and defaulted buddy in game
> Hope you have lots of fun with Johto Tour!
> View attachment 5337841


I thought this was related to Legends of Arceus. Guess not!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So my DD decided to make her own Balenciaga key chain!  
She saved about 413.00 plus tax.


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> So my DD decided to make her own Balenciaga key chain!
> She saved about 413.00 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338099
> View attachment 5338100


Sweet!


----------



## maxxout

lill_canele said:


> A little throwback Thursday to my baby when he was a baby ~
> View attachment 5336145
> View attachment 5336150
> View attachment 5336154



I love how you’re supporting his little head in the first picture. I tried to copy it to my Photos and can’t. I’ve never tried to copy a photo here. That’s how sweet I think it is.


----------



## Grande Latte

You're not going to believe this but COSTCO flowers make me happy. Gives me a strange sense of peace.


----------



## Souzie

Soba noodles with century eggs.


----------



## arnott

After 3 unsuccessful attempts, was finally able to hang my picture autographed by Brian May on the wall!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new plants


----------



## lill_canele

arnott said:


> After 3 unsuccessful attempts, was finally able to hang my picture autographed by Brian May on the wall!




oh man, I know the struggle. Good job! Looks good!


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


> After 3 unsuccessful attempts, was finally able to hang my picture autographed by Brian May on the wall!




Do two nails on the wall- side by side.
Hang the painting thread on these nails.
Then balance by measuring down from the ceiling to painting- equal height.


----------



## Purselover86

Winiebean said:


> happy to see us rolling around meowing
> View attachment 5335631


Looks like my baby too and he brings so much joy haha!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> You're not going to believe this but COSTCO flowers make me happy. Gives me a strange sense of peace.
> 
> View attachment 5338376
> 
> View attachment 5338377


They make me happy too!!
Wow, and your Costco has a great selection!


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> You're not going to believe this but COSTCO flowers make me happy. Gives me a strange sense of peace.
> 
> View attachment 5338376
> 
> View attachment 5338377


why not.  they're beautiful and I'm a costco fan


----------



## LilOshawott

fightdirrty said:


> Love it! My favorite is Pikachu and he's my best buddy too. The Johto Tour was fun, did you play? Just need to evolve Kingdra and Eevee to Umbreon to complete all the challenges.


I did not play Johto tour. School and work keep me so busy so I had to take a break from the game for now Maybe Hoenn tour next year!



Christofle said:


> I thought this was related to Legends of Arceus. Guess not!


Oh we were talking about Pokemon Go  I don’t have a Nintendo Switch.


----------



## cui.liang

i was so happy to bake my boyfriend's parents a blackberry pie this weekend — just because  and showing my gratitude that the weather has warmed up after a chillier past few days here by enjoying the flowers.


----------



## pinky7129

Mani pedis!


----------



## Lake Effect

Trader Joe's is cooking for me tonight! Turkey meatloaf, Italian style and French green beans. I will muster up the ambition to cook up a red skin potato to go with it and call it a meal! And for tomorrow too!


----------



## Sky035

I really love Aveda hair products and the natural smells bring me to my happy place.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

These are the kittens that were born 11 days ago, for those who remember.  They're getting big!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> These are the kittens that were born 11 days ago, for those who remember.  They're getting big!



Thank you for this video, I sooo needed that! These last few days have been just plain crappy. Your beautiful babies made me smile


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

You're welcome!  This is not my cat or kittens, but from a cat rescue organization in New Jersey.  When I feel stressed, I find it very calming to watch.  The video is live on YouTube 24/7.


----------



## Christofle

Would anyone be interested in a free monkey?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Christofle said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339367


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339367



Luna! She has the best expressions!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Luna! She has the best expressions!


Did someone say my name? I’m currently busy working on filing but I’ll be free soon. *meow*


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Did someone say my name? I’m currently busy working on filing but I’ll be free soon. *meow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339614



Hello, Beautiful!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Hello, Beautiful!


You’ll never catch me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339367


Your cat is a darling!
But I don't need another monkey.  I have 3 of my own, 4, if including my husband.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> You’ll never catch me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339625


How can you catch a monkey? 
Try a banana!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> How can you catch a monkey?
> Try a banana!


It would probably work too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's not everyone's  cup of tea,  but bags that look like toys make me very happy.
I guess it soothes the inner child in me that just wants to have fun.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Finding Chick-Fil-A Polynesian sauce at ShopRite for sale!


----------



## Kevinaxx

When extra unexpected $$$$ comes in .


----------



## Christofle

Wild blueberry pie


----------



## lill_canele

Painted my nails to match my cardholder, lol.
Edit: Brush is not the flat shape type, rather the old school round type. Took a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Souzie

lill_canele said:


> Painted my nails to match my cardholder, lol.
> Edit: Brush is not the flat shape type, rather the old school round type. Took a bit of getting used to.
> 
> View attachment 5341099
> View attachment 5341100
> View attachment 5341101
> View attachment 5341102


I did the same to match my Serpenti bracelet.


----------



## lill_canele

xsouzie said:


> I did the same to match my Serpenti bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5341190



Beautiful shades of blue! Love how they pop!


----------



## Christofle

Future firefighter


----------



## lill_canele

Derpy face with dad. Sleepy face with mom.


----------



## IntheOcean

Christofle said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339367


Kitty needs exercise to stay fit! RockBlinds climbing sure sounds like fun.


----------



## Christofle

IntheOcean said:


> Kitty needs exercise to stay fit! RockBlinds climbing sure sounds like fun.


Kitty also needs a baby sitter 24/7, she somehow tangled herself in the string used to open and close the blinds… she was hanging from the window flailing like a fish in a net.


----------



## Littlemissgiggles

I don’t know if this is considered small but we invested in a massage chair recently due to working long hours & having chronic back pain & it has really changed our life.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Discovering my gas/elec contract is a year longer than I thought


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Christofle said:


> Kitty also needs a baby sitter 24/7, she somehow tangled herself in the string used to open and close the blinds… she was hanging from the window flailing like a fish in a net.



Two words - cordless, blinds.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool trees
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
9


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342700



Great pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Great pics!


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

Friday n my chiweenie makes my happy.


----------



## inverved

Knowing that Stepan (my favourite cat on the internet) is still alive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I had a strange dream, which led me to do some due diligence, which in turn made me catch a few problems I hadn't seen previously with a project I'm working on.


----------



## lill_canele

My Moynat sales associate gave me a bday gift!


----------



## JenJBS

lill_canele said:


> My Moynat sales associate gave me a bday gift!
> View attachment 5343597



Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

Good news from my doctor today made me extremely happy. I won't need surgery on my aorta!


----------



## lill_canele

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Moxisox

arnott said:


> After 3 unsuccessful attempts, was finally able to hang my picture autographed by Brian May on the wall!



I love Soundwaves art! We have a Hamilton one signed by Lin Manuel Miranda, and also haven’t gotten around to hanging it yet. We still have to have it put on stretcher bars to put it in the frame, so it’s been sitting in its tube about a year now. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## arnott

Moxisox said:


> I love Soundwaves art! We have a Hamilton one signed by Lin Manuel Miranda, and also haven’t gotten around to hanging it yet. We still have to have it put on stretcher bars to put it in the frame, so it’s been sitting in its tube about a year now. Yours looks awesome!




Thank you!  What are stretcher bars?


----------



## lill_canele

Tea and Rogue One~


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Tea and Rogue One~
> View attachment 5343843


Happy Birthday!


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## Moxisox

arnott said:


> Thank you!  What are stretcher bars?


The wooden frame that the canvas is stretched around and attached to. We should’ve paid for it to come framed, bc then they do that for you; but we didn’t so now we will need to bring it somewhere to have it done.

Warm weather! I think we are supposed to hit the low 60’s today.


----------



## arnott

Moxisox said:


> The wooden frame that the canvas is stretched around and attached to. We should’ve paid for it to come framed, bc then they do that for you; but we didn’t so now we will need to bring it somewhere to have it done.
> 
> Warm weather! I think we are supposed to hit the low 60’s today.




Are you going to frame it with glass or not?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Blackcurrant flavoured chewy sweets (candy!)


----------



## Moxisox

arnott said:


> Are you going to frame it with glass or not?


No glass. It’s attached to a floating frame.


----------



## lill_canele

Cuddles and being judged for not giving him my full undivided attention


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Cuddles and being judged for not giving him my full undivided attention
> 
> View attachment 5344155
> View attachment 5344156
> View attachment 5344157
> View attachment 5344158
> View attachment 5344159


Love eyes!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5343722


Gorgeous coat of fur 

right now, playing with placement (furniture and decor) is making me a very happy gal.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5343722


Who is that @Christofle? Lina’s sibling


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Luna’s, not Lina’s


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Who is that @Christofle? Lina’s sibling


Pretty much! Luna’s scaredy cat counterpart.


----------



## Roxannek

We took a weekend road trip to the Texas Hill Country with Fig and Olive and neighbor friends of ours. So much fun and such beautiful country. We saw every kind of wildlife you could imagine. And from the Airbnb we stayed in on the top of the mountain we could see for 100’s of miles. Also enjoyed winery hopping and shopping!

Olive says “yodel lodel lay hee hooo ”





The Fat Ass Winery!



This wine is so good!


----------



## lill_canele

Sun’s out, tongue’s out!


----------



## haute okole

My daughter and Cousin wants to go the BTS concert in Las Vegas, so I bought VIP tickets.  One of my girls does not want to attend, so she and I will sell our 2 tickets and just go to dinner. My cousin just texted the market value of the tickets to me that made me extremely happy!


----------



## haute okole

lill_canele said:


> Sun’s out, tongue’s out!
> 
> View attachment 5345333
> View attachment 5345334
> View attachment 5345335


Is that Fashion Island in Newport Beach!   Love, love, love, the puppy and the mall.


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> My Moynat sales associate gave me a bday gift!
> View attachment 5343597


Happy birthday!
@JenJBS , I am so happy for you!


----------



## lill_canele

haute okole said:


> Is that Fashion Island in Newport Beach!   Love, love, love, the puppy and the mall.



Yes indeed! Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> Happy birthday!
> @JenJBS , I am so happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

tmr I’m meeting with a student, mentoring program I’m doing outside of work space.  that for me makes me happy. Sometimes I get carried away with things—like the condo, which is really more of being a grown up and settling down—so decorating (because I love design) also makes me happy but not as happy as the mentorship, the opportunities I had to speak with locals in a third world country, and I want to do more of that.

work also makes me happy (if that doesn’t sound too pathetic) because there’s joy and personal fulfillment especially when it’s around people who are brilliant and innovating.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS , I am so happy for you!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers from Trader Joe's.
They ran out of paper bags, so they used their  leftover Xmas bag!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Tried a new restaurant for dinner tonight. Loved it!


----------



## Lake Effect

It took me a moment to understand,  the tPF logo colors @Megs @Vlad


----------



## Southern Gem

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5319864


This is beautiful.


----------



## limom

What a wonderful 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thing to see.


----------



## Vlad

Lake Effect said:


> It took me a moment to understand,  the tPF logo colors @Megs @Vlad



I was a mere two years old when my parents uprooted their lives, stuffed me and a few belongings in the car and fled to West Germany to escape the Sovjet-installed Bolshevik regime in Czechoslovakia, leaving everything behind. My parents witnessed first hand when Russia rolled their tanks into Prague in '68.

When I spoke with my mom the other day, I asked whether she would consider coming to us for a while to see how the ever-escalating conflict nearby would play out. The hope is obviously that it won't escalate, but she told me firmly that she was "not going to run from the Russians again" and that my dad "would be rolling in his grave if he knew that she'd ever consider running again".

So this conflict hits close to home. This is just a small showing of solidarity with the Ukrainian people.


----------



## 880

Lake Effect said:


> It took me a moment to understand,  the tPF logo colors @Megs @Vlad


+1000, thank you megs and vlad 
I saw a current events thread with an article perhaps from BBC, but could not find it again, if anyone has a link and could provide, it woulb be appreciated. TIA


----------



## SouthTampa

Vlad said:


> I was a mere two years old when my parents uprooted their lives, stuffed me and a few belongings in the car and fled to West Germany to escape the Sovjet-installed Bolshevik regime in Czechoslovakia, leaving everything behind. My parents witnessed first hand when Russia rolled their tanks into Prague in '68.
> 
> When I spoke with my mom the other day, I asked whether she would consider coming to us for a while to see how the ever-escalating conflict nearby would play out. The hope is obviously that it won't escalate, but she told me firmly that she was "not going to run from the Russians again" and that my dad "would be rolling in his grave if he knew that she'd ever consider running again".
> 
> So this conflict hits close to home. This is just a small showing of solidarity with the Ukrainian people.


Much respect for your mother.


----------



## luckylove

The nod to solidarity and support for Ukraine in our TPF logo!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## JenJBS

Vlad said:


> I was a mere two years old when my parents uprooted their lives, stuffed me and a few belongings in the car and fled to West Germany to escape the Sovjet-installed Bolshevik regime in Czechoslovakia, leaving everything behind. My parents witnessed first hand when Russia rolled their tanks into Prague in '68.
> 
> When I spoke with my mom the other day, I asked whether she would consider coming to us for a while to see how the ever-escalating conflict nearby would play out. The hope is obviously that it won't escalate, but she told me firmly that she was "not going to run from the Russians again" and that my dad "would be rolling in his grave if he knew that she'd ever consider running again".
> 
> So this conflict hits close to home. This is just a small showing of solidarity with the Ukrainian people.



I'm so sorry you and your family had to endure that. All the respect in the world for your mother; prayers for her safety - and the safety of all the innocent. Love the show of solidarity.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5345950



Cute Luna makes me happy!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Cute Luna makes me happy!


Her spirit animal


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5345950


Is she a Bengal?


----------



## Christofle

LittleRunningDog said:


> Is she a Bengal?


Egyptian mau


----------



## Lake Effect

A pep talk from 5-year olds!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5345950


Going for the bananas.  She IS a monkey!


----------



## arnott

Pizza Monday at Work!  I've never seen Lobster on Pizza before!    Swipe to see the rest of the Pizzas and my plate!


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

Freaking cute daisies.


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Pizza Monday at Work!  I've never seen Lobster on Pizza before!    Swipe to see the rest of the Pizzas and my plate!



Major yum


----------



## Christofle

Spring has officially arrived! Luna has been avoiding the front door like the plague all winter long but jumped straight into the muddy garden in order to let us know that winter is officially almost over.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Spring has officially arrived! Luna has been avoiding the front door like the plague all winter long but jumped straight into the muddy garden in order to let us know that winter is officially almost over.



Luna! Naughty girl!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful day
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capuchino ( decafe) at 7:00 pm and watching a peaceful lìfe in Porto


----------



## Christofle




----------



## JenJBS

Getting the mail this evening I met a sweet and really friendly German Shepard - Koda.    He had beautiful coloring. 1-2 years old. I couldn't tell you a thing about the owner, other than it was a guy probably around average height and weight.


----------



## tlamdang08

GMorning from Porto


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Bambieee

Good rest!


----------



## lill_canele

He’s trying so hard to stay awake!


----------



## Christofle

This adorable packaging


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Winiebean

yesterday when mom had to go into work, she waited on the docking station.


this morning, the backpack is mine. you’re not going anywhere


----------



## lill_canele

Winiebean said:


> yesterday when mom had to go into work, she waited on the docking station.
> View attachment 5348827
> 
> this morning, the backpack is mine. you’re not going anywhere
> View attachment 5348826



Ahhh too cute!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> yesterday when mom had to go into work, she waited on the docking station.
> View attachment 5348827
> 
> this morning, the backpack is mine. you’re not going anywhere
> View attachment 5348826


Cute kitty!
And I  love that granite!


----------



## Souzie

Ube pancakes.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> This adorable packaging
> 
> View attachment 5348798


I love Tatcha products!!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Ube pancakes.
> 
> View attachment 5349070


Coconut milk too ?


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Coconut milk too ?


I used almond milk. Will try coconut next time!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> I used almond milk. Will try coconut next time!


Best part is when you cut them open


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Best part is when you cut them open
> 
> View attachment 5349074


OMG yes, so much purple!!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> yesterday when mom had to go into work, she waited on the docking station.
> View attachment 5348827
> 
> this morning, the backpack is mine. you’re not going anywhere
> View attachment 5348826



Hello, Beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

we noticed a hummingbird hanging around a potted palm tree...couldn't understand since they usually go for red flowers.  she made a nest


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD who hates to cook sent me this photo(she thinks cooking is a total waste of time) .  I am so proud of her!


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> we noticed a hummingbird hanging around a potted palm tree...couldn't understand since they usually go for red flowers.  she made a nest
> View attachment 5349202




Never seen a hummingbird not moving before!  Is that is real bird in the background?


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Never seen a hummingbird not moving before!  Is that is real bird in the background?


No that’s metal roadrunner


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> No that’s metal roadrunner




Thought it didn't look real!


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> Thought it didn't look real!


We do get roadrunners


----------



## Lake Effect

Just reading the last two, three pages of posts has made me happy while I am sitting here in the morning light, sipping coffee.


----------



## cheremushki

Making a lunch for my burly man partner and him devouring it happily without a complaint that it's "too cute".


----------



## skyqueen

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5349957
> 
> 
> Making a lunch for my burly man partner and him devouring it happily without a complaint that it's "too cute".


So clever...who could complain?


----------



## limom

Is it spam aka monkey meat?
If so bravo for the clever presentation.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Is it spam aka monkey meat?
> If so bravo for the clever presentation.


Spam? Monkey meat?


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Spam? Monkey meat?


It is a nickname. Not made out of monkey at all


----------



## limom

limom said:


> It is a nickname. Not made out of monkey at all


It is an old reference.

If you can read French, this will explain.


			https://www.defense.gouv.fr/actualites/articles/le-saviez-vous-un-peu-de-viande-de-singe#:~:text=Dans%20l’argot%20des%20Poilus%2C%20la%20viande%20de%20singe,sa%20mauvaise%20qualité%20et%20son%20aspect%20peu%20appétissant
		

.


----------



## Christofle

First restaurant meal in two years.


----------



## missconvy

Paying someone to do our taxes


----------



## Mimmy

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5349957
> 
> 
> Making a lunch for my burly man partner and him devouring it happily without a complaint that it's "too cute".


So cute!!


----------



## sdkitty

missconvy said:


> Paying someone to do our taxes


hmm
I do that but not sure how happy it makes me....they charge a lot and I owe a lot to the govt


----------



## Irishgal

Hobie rocking his St Patrick’s bow tie


----------



## Christofle

Irishgal said:


> Hobie rocking his St Patrick’s bow tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350423


That little smile


----------



## Irishgal

Christofle said:


> That little smile


I know! He’s such a sweet boy.


----------



## jyyanks

Friday nights make me happy, especially when I have no plans and I know I have an entire weekend to relax!!!


----------



## cheremushki

skyqueen said:


> So clever...who could complain?



Oh he was very adamant that he would refuse to eat the teddy bear curry.. yes you heard that right.. teddy bear curry.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## hers4eva

this is a dream     come true seeing a hummer on her nest and in view to take a picture!
Are you going to go back and check the nest out as time passes? Such a treat! 
I love photographing my hummers in my garden …. Keep us posted if you get more pictures of the nest!




sdkitty said:


> we noticed a hummingbird hanging around a potted palm tree...couldn't understand since they usually go for red flowers.  she made a nest
> View attachment 5349202


----------



## sdkitty

hers4eva said:


> this is a dream     come true seeing a hummer on her nest and in view to take a picture!
> Are you going to go back and check the nest out as time passes? Such a treat!
> I love photographing my hummers in my garden …. Keep us posted if you get more pictures of the nest!


yes, we check at least once a day....she is sitting there most of the time and doesn't move when we approach.  we haven't been able to get a look at the eggs.  they must be very tiny.  hope we'll see a baby or a few babies.

just checked and it's only two weeks to hatch....we've only been aware of the nest for maybe five days...hopefully it will be safe from predators for another week


----------



## lill_canele

Cleaned the house, relaxing now~


----------



## arnott

I finally bought some Ikea Alfta hooks and hung my framed Certificate of Authenticity under my Queen Soundwaves Art!  Now everyone will know that those lines are from the Soundwaves of the Queen song Who Wants To Live Forever and that it was signed by Brian May in his home!  (Instead of thinking it's just a bunch of random blue squiggly lines)!


----------



## Roxannek

Elton John last night! Wow, it was so good


----------



## Notorious Pink

Irishgal said:


> Hobie rocking his St Patrick’s bow tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350423



I love this photo so much, I tried to edit it for you. @Irishgal Probadly doesn’t look realistic but that little face is so adorable!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Cleaned the house, relaxing now~
> 
> View attachment 5351162


What’s the pastry ?


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> What’s the pastry ?



It’s a matcha swiss roll with a red bean filling!
Not as sweet as it looks (and you can taste the matcha and red bean) which is why I like Asian pastries & cakes!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> It’s a matcha swiss roll with a red bean filling!
> Not as sweet as it looks (and you can taste the matcha and red bean) which is why I like Asian pastries & cakes!


Sounds like a fluffier version of the red bean buns that I used to get at the Chinese bakery near my old place.


----------



## Irishgal

Notorious Pink said:


> I love this photo so much, I tried to edit it for you. @Irishgal Probadly doesn’t look realistic but that little face is so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 5351375


Thank you so much! He’s a very handsome boy. Already an AKC field champion and he’s the sweetest little guy ❤️


----------



## Christofle

Brownies with nuts, raisins and fresh raspberries!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Irishgal said:


> Thank you so much! He’s a very handsome boy. Already an AKC field champion and he’s the sweetest little guy ❤


He's adorable! You can absolutely tell how sweet he is in the photo; like a little cartoon, you can almost see the little hearts emulating from him.

Here's my guy: more like a BIG little thing that makes me happy. He's very sweet. He thinks he's a lapdog.


----------



## Irishgal

Notorious Pink said:


> He's adorable! You can absolutely tell how sweet he is in the photo; like a little cartoon, you can almost see the little hearts emulating from him.
> 
> Here's my guy: more like a BIG little thing that makes me happy. He's very sweet. He thinks he's a lapdog.
> 
> View attachment 5351645


Love me some GSD. Good versatile breed. ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Notorious Pink said:


> He's adorable! You can absolutely tell how sweet he is in the photo; like a little cartoon, you can almost see the little hearts emulating from him.
> 
> Here's my guy: more like a BIG little thing that makes me happy. He's very sweet. He thinks he's a lapdog.
> 
> View attachment 5351645



Handsome boy!


----------



## lill_canele

My baby had fun today!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> My baby had fun today!
> 
> View attachment 5352247
> View attachment 5352248
> View attachment 5352249
> View attachment 5352250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352251


What a cute outfit


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Katinahat

Going for a run with my friend…

….then eating a chocolate muffin!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Sunshine mama

My daisy flowers decided to wake up after I watered them.


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

lill_canele said:


> My baby had fun today!
> 
> View attachment 5352247
> View attachment 5352248
> View attachment 5352249
> View attachment 5352250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352251


That is the BEST thing I’ve seen this week


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Notorious Pink said:


> I love this photo so much, I tried to edit it for you. @Irishgal Probadly doesn’t look realistic but that little face is so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 5351375


❤️


----------



## sherrylynn

Notorious Pink said:


> He's adorable! You can absolutely tell how sweet he is in the photo; like a little cartoon, you can almost see the little hearts emulating from him.
> 
> Here's my guy: more like a BIG little thing that makes me happy. He's very sweet. He thinks he's a lapdog.
> 
> View attachment 5351645


Jolene says "Hi, Handsome!!"


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The Empire State Building lit up in the colors of the Ukrainian flag tonight.


----------



## Lake Effect

My work day went off the rails about 90 minutes in !  So I took a moment, poured some kefir and stirred a little cinnamon in and got, can you see it, a little Yin Yang symbol?? I used a fork to stir it and thought, what will the tea leaves say?


----------



## haute okole

My neighbor’s crazy paint job and the equally crazy back story In Manhattan Beach.  This little home was being rented out as an AirBnb, which is illegal in this neighborhood.  The lady across the street reported the landlord and the owner of the house got very, very angry.  This house is a few yards from the beach, so the owner lost a substantial income.  As revenge for the neighbor across the street who tattled on her, the owner painted these emojis of the the tattletale neighbor on her Airbnb house.  The neighbor also allegedly had eyelash extensions.  Oooooh, this little argument even made the LA Times and even Daily Mail in the UK.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> My neighbor’s crazy paint job and the equally crazy back story In Manhattan Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352999


cute in a tacky sorta way


----------



## Souzie

My spring wreath...




And this is for @arnott


----------



## Irishgal

haute okole said:


> My neighbor’s crazy paint job and the equally crazy back story In Manhattan Beach.  This little home was being rented out as an AirBnb, which is illegal in this neighborhood.  The lady across the street reported the landlord and the owner of the house got very, very angry.  This house is a few yards from the beach, so the owner lost a substantial income.  As revenge for the neighbor across the street who tattled on her, the owner painted these emojis of the the tattletale neighbor on her Airbnb house.  The neighbor also allegedly had eyelash extensions.  Oooooh, this little argument even made the LA Times and even Daily Mail in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352999


Geez. I know exactly where that house is. I was born in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## skyqueen

With all the heartbreak in the world...this made me happy! The fabulous Dame Shirley Bassey...still has it at 85. The voice, the delivery and still a beauty! Opened the BAFTA Awards, standing ovation!   Goosebumps!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> My spring wreath...
> 
> View attachment 5353028
> 
> 
> And this is for @arnott
> 
> View attachment 5353029


If you see a news about some woman diving into the bin full of plushies and refuses to get out and had to be dragged out the store...


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> If you see a news about some woman diving into the bin full of plushies and refuses to get out and had to be dragged out the store...


Hahahahaha it was actually 2 bins.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Being able to leave early because mom wants an early dinner.  Basically coming/going when I want (to a certain extent).

getting my taxes pretty close so instead of $$$$ in return or owe, I have $ in return.

free museum visit because friend is member


----------



## Miss Liz

With all of the heartbreak in the world we also have been going through a personal one since our 5-1/2 year old dog was diagnosed with leukemia last summer.  On Saturday he passed away.  Sunday morning was awfully somber. The doorbell rang, and my husband said “Who on earth is that?” It was a floral delivery from our Veterinarian.  So thoughtful and completely unexpected. This brought a smile to our faces on an otherwise very sad day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My attempted omelette. It was still very good.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> My attempted omelette. It was still very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353751


So colorful...I love it! My breakfast this morning...banana cream pie overnight oats..


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found my favorite  yellow and pink banana sock!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> So colorful...I love it! My breakfast this morning...banana cream pie overnight oats..
> 
> View attachment 5353765


Thank you. It was delish. 
Your concoction looks delish too!


----------



## haute okole

My daughter texts me the silliest pictures that make me GUFFAW!  That’s my puppy with Ye know who.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## oldbag

Eight years into retirement and one thing I always wanted was to be able to have a cup of coffee whenever I wanted it and to be able to savor the delicious taste as much as I wanted. No more having to time how much was left on break or lunch before I went back into the whirl wind of work. Sleeping in isn't too bad either


----------



## Roxannek

Miss Liz said:


> With all of the heartbreak in the world we also have been going through a personal one since our 5-1/2 year old dog was diagnosed with leukemia last summer.  On Saturday he passed away.  Sunday morning was awfully somber. The doorbell rang, and my husband said “Who on earth is that?” It was a floral delivery from our Veterinarian.  So thoughtful and completely unexpected. This brought a smile to our faces on an otherwise very sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353427


I am so sorry Miss LizSending virtual hugs to you and your family. The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Roxannek

My oldest weenie baby Olive (almost 6) got her Spring/Summer hair do this morning. It always makes her look so much like a puppy.


----------



## tlamdang08

After the Portugal trip, I am back home and crazy craving for Asian tastes. 
I went to Costco and lobster was my first choice for this week
Lobster stir fried ( with green bean)
Lobster with vermicelli
Lobster with tomatoes soup
Pineapple cake
Strawberry cake
Instant Coffee
So happy to be home and cooking again


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> After the Portugal trip, I am back home and crazy craving for Asian tastes.
> I went to Costco and lobster was my first choice for this week
> Lobster stir fried ( with green bean)
> Lobster with vermicelli
> Lobster with tomatoes soup
> Pineapple cake
> Strawberry cake
> Instant Coffee
> So happy to be home and cooking again
> View attachment 5354118


Okay, I'm  Can you share the recipe for the lobster and vermicelli?


----------



## lill_canele

His crazy lazy eye


----------



## dustysh

lill_canele said:


> His crazy lazy eye
> 
> View attachment 5354224
> View attachment 5354225


The eyes with the tongue sticking out is just too much XD


----------



## Purseloco

Coffee and Toast.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Cinnabon cinnamon  roll. I hadn't had this for about 15 years,  and the one fresh out of the oven was what made me finally give in!
I had to try it in the car.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purseloco said:


> Coffee and Toast.



I couldn't think of anything to eat, and this is a great idea!


----------



## piperdog

Miss Liz said:


> With all of the heartbreak in the world we also have been going through a personal one since our 5-1/2 year old dog was diagnosed with leukemia last summer.  On Saturday he passed away.  Sunday morning was awfully somber. The doorbell rang, and my husband said “Who on earth is that?” It was a floral delivery from our Veterinarian.  So thoughtful and completely unexpected. This brought a smile to our faces on an otherwise very sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353427


I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby.


----------



## Kevinaxx

You know when people reach out and randomly surprise you with a RAOK?

it’s almost the best.

the best is satisfaction I get from my own raok/paying it forward.


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Okay, I'm  Can you share the recipe for the lobster and vermicelli?


I use about one tablespoon of mushroom seasoning for 5 lobsters tails ( lobster tails already salty to tase so do not add more salt)
mice garlic (about a handful)
mice ginger ( as big as a thump size)
green onion ( cut 2 inches long)
white onion
sesame oil 1 teaspoon
about 1 teaspoon of cooking wine
2 tablespoons of cooking oil ( or butter if you prefer butter)
mix them all up and wait a few hours for the lobster to be seasoned.
use potato power to cover the lobsters when you are ready to stir fry them.

dry Green been Vermicelli  ( 4 buns) soak in hot water to break them loose
let them dry 
use a little water enough that you think the vermicelli will be soft but not soggy, season to your taste, let it boil, and then put the vermicelli in.
the trick is not to let the vermicelli get soggy and stick together. so watch the water level carefully ( use a little at a time) take them out when you think they are soft and still loose to eat.
mix lobster and vermicelli

add more green if you want.

HIH


----------



## tlamdang08

Feeling luxurious at home.


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> I use about one tablespoon of mushroom seasoning for 5 lobsters tails ( lobster tails already salty to tase so do not add more salt)
> mice garlic (about a handful)
> mice ginger ( as big as a thump size)
> green onion ( cut 2 inches long)
> white onion
> sesame oil 1 teaspoon
> about 1 teaspoon of cooking wine
> 2 tablespoons of cooking oil ( or butter if you prefer butter)
> mix them all up and wait a few hours for the lobster to be seasoned.
> use potato power to cover the lobsters when you are ready to stir fry them.
> 
> dry Green been Vermicelli  ( 4 buns) soak in hot water to break them loose
> let them dry
> use a little water enough that you think the vermicelli will be soft but not soggy, season to your taste, let it boil, and then put the vermicelli in.
> the trick is not to let the vermicelli get soggy and stick together. so watch the water level carefully ( use a little at a time) take them out when you think they are soft and still loose to eat.
> mix lobster and vermicelli
> 
> add more green if you want.
> 
> HIH


Do you use a specific cooking wine? (Mirin, shaoxin, sherry, etc…)


----------



## LilOshawott

This ube latte


----------



## Mimmy

LilOshawott said:


> This ube latte
> 
> View attachment 5355031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355032


Yum …is that a donut with green tea icing or some other version of deliciousness?


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> This ube latte
> 
> View attachment 5355031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355032


Matching sweater !


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## LilOshawott

Mimmy said:


> Yum …is that a donut with green tea icing or some other version of deliciousness?


Yup! That's a mochi donut with green tea icing. I personally prefer the texture of these to regular donuts, and they're not to sweet!



Christofle said:


> Matching sweater !


I wore that on purpose lol


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> I use about one tablespoon of mushroom seasoning for 5 lobsters tails ( lobster tails already salty to tase so do not add more salt)
> mice garlic (about a handful)
> mice ginger ( as big as a thump size)
> green onion ( cut 2 inches long)
> white onion
> sesame oil 1 teaspoon
> about 1 teaspoon of cooking wine
> 2 tablespoons of cooking oil ( or butter if you prefer butter)
> mix them all up and wait a few hours for the lobster to be seasoned.
> use potato power to cover the lobsters when you are ready to stir fry them.
> 
> dry Green been Vermicelli  ( 4 buns) soak in hot water to break them loose
> let them dry
> use a little water enough that you think the vermicelli will be soft but not soggy, season to your taste, let it boil, and then put the vermicelli in.
> the trick is not to let the vermicelli get soggy and stick together. so watch the water level carefully ( use a little at a time) take them out when you think they are soft and still loose to eat.
> mix lobster and vermicelli
> 
> add more green if you want.
> 
> HIH


Thank you!!


----------



## Christofle

This sleepy head


----------



## lill_canele

My puppy was sleepy too!


----------



## Christofle

Tom & Jerry moment


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Tom & Jerry moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355674


Wow! It is amazing that you were able to catch that


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow! It is amazing that you were able to catch that


I wonder what they were both looking at in the forest!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This sleepy head
> View attachment 5355443
> View attachment 5355444



Sleeping Cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My painted bag makes me soooooo happy! Not perfect but i just love the colors(3 shades of pink)  so much!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bag makes me soooooo happy! Not perfect but i just love the colors(3 shades of pink)  so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355814


Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Did you paint it yourself?


Yes I did.


----------



## missconvy

@Sunshine mama I saw this yesterday and thought of you!


----------



## cheremushki

I had a such a craving that I had to bake this in a middle of week.
But it's so worth it in the end.


----------



## tlamdang08

Christofle said:


> Do you use a specific cooking wine? (Mirin, shaoxin, sherry, etc…)


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5356040


Makes sense to use a less sweet and more dry wine for the recipe! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I love making people laugh. 82 year old laughed hard at my joke (I usually suck at delivery and this was the first time speaking with him so I would pat myself on the back).

between that, lunch with amazing people, and the sweetheart this morning that I’m starting to work with… it’s the little things in life.

top it all off my baby nephew (2) coming up behind me to give me a hug, resting his head on my back, after giving my back a kiss.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bag makes me soooooo happy! Not perfect but i just love the colors(3 shades of pink)  so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355814



It's beautiful! Gorgeous pinks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> @Sunshine mama I saw this yesterday and thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355953


Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> After the Portugal trip, I am back home and crazy craving for Asian tastes.
> I went to Costco and lobster was my first choice for this week
> Lobster stir fried ( with green bean)
> Lobster with vermicelli
> Lobster with tomatoes soup
> Pineapple cake
> Strawberry cake
> Instant Coffee
> So happy to be home and cooking again
> View attachment 5354118


Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful! Gorgeous pinks!


Thank you!


----------



## Flory

Might seem strange, but my comfy bed has really been a source of joy lately. I'm so grateful to have my own space to wind down, relax, and watch netflix shows in


----------



## Christofle

This lawn ornament even funnier that it was sent as a targeted advertisement.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## arnott

Brian May singing the Queen song '39 (A song Brian wrote about the time dilation effect in Einstein's theory of special relativity) in Tenerife where he worked on his PhD in Astrophysics in his youth.  '39 is the 39th Queen song released and this is Brian's 3900th Instagram post!


----------



## Souzie

Jjimdak.


----------



## haute okole

My dental appointment with Dr. Dorfman on Monday.  He is delicious at 65!  He’s been our family dentist for over 12 years and has seen me with little bitty upper teeth buds.  I have veneers after I fainted and cracked 6 teeth!


----------



## LuckyLady999

Hanging with this booger!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Jjimdak.
> 
> View attachment 5356867


I'm impressed!  Did you make the Andong version?


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> I'm impressed!  Did you make the Andong version?


Thanks, it was my first time making it! This is the recipe I followed so I guess it was the Andong version?

https://www.koreanbapsang.com/jjimdakdakjjim-korean-style-braised/


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Jjimdak.
> 
> View attachment 5356867


Did you make that?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5357632


What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you make that?


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Yes, ma'am!


I saw the above post re the recipe. Thank you.


----------



## lill_canele

I got carded at the bar today   Thanks for making me feel young!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Thanks, it was my first time making it! This is the recipe I followed so I guess it was the Andong version?
> 
> https://www.koreanbapsang.com/jjimdakdakjjim-korean-style-braised/



Andong if you add spicy pepper.  I normally like to add 4 different peppers.  If I see my partner sweat, then it's a right amount of spice.


----------



## cheremushki

Oatmeal & buttermilk muffin baked with cinnamon and pecan.


----------



## Kevinaxx

lill_canele said:


> I got carded at the bar today   Thanks for making me feel young!
> 
> View attachment 5357857


The best is when they look at your ID back at you and back and the ID and exclaim no way.

had a bit of pampering today 

and also got paid yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> I got carded at the bar today   Thanks for making me feel young!
> 
> View attachment 5357857


Love your bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just love the way these 2 guys look together.


----------



## lill_canele

My baby had a great time at doggy daycare today!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> My baby had a great time at doggy daycare today!
> 
> View attachment 5358062
> View attachment 5358063
> View attachment 5358064
> View attachment 5358065


So sexy...must be the tongue


----------



## LilOshawott

I was going through a very tough time. Was alone in the park this morning and this cat just came and quietly sat next to me. Made me smile


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LilOshawott said:


> I was going through a very tough time. Was alone in the park this morning and this cat just came and quietly sat next to me. Made me smile
> View attachment 5358677
> View attachment 5358678



He/she appears to eat well.


----------



## Christofle

Rock lobster which I haven’t had in ages.


----------



## Souzie

I was inspired by the reflections my chandelier made on my floors...




So I present my rainbow nails.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> I was inspired by the reflections my chandelier made on my floors...
> 
> View attachment 5358382
> 
> 
> So I present my rainbow nails.
> 
> View attachment 5358385


Chandeliers taste the crystal.^TM


----------



## poleneceline

I've been trying to work out every day, and it really does help to go outside every day, enjoy some sunshine, and take a walk or a jog!


----------



## Mimmy

@LilOshawott I am sorry that you were having a tough time.

Sometimes animals are able to give more comfort than humans do.


----------



## D&Blady

Living a much happier life to this day.Before I struggled seeing my true self.Coming out as transgender at age 17 finally changed my life around which I did transition for 3 years.Now happy as a pre op MTF transsexual.


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> I was inspired by the reflections my chandelier made on my floors...
> 
> View attachment 5358382
> 
> 
> So I present my rainbow nails.
> 
> View attachment 5358385


Gorgeous! I love the colors .


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> I was going through a very tough time. Was alone in the park this morning and this cat just came and quietly sat next to me. Made me smile
> View attachment 5358677
> View attachment 5358678


Sorry to hear about your predicament! 

Hope you will be able to start this week on a more pawsitive foot!


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Gorgeous! I love the colors .


Thank you, darlin'.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A chilled and delicious Gold Nugget Mandarin. Much needed on a day like today.


----------



## lill_canele

Funny face


----------



## Christofle

Is it the weekend yet ?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Sorry to hear about your predicament!
> 
> Hope you will be able to start this week on a more pawsitive foot!
> 
> View attachment 5358917



This is so cute!      I don't think I'd be able to eat it.

Oh, Luna... I wish!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> This is so cute!      I don't think I'd be able to eat it.
> 
> Oh, Luna... I wish!


There are parents who make bentos like this for their children every day and I have no idea how the kids can eat such cute looking food.


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> Sorry to hear about your predicament!
> 
> Hope you will be able to start this week on a more pawsitive foot!
> 
> View attachment 5358917



Thank you Christofle! You are so sweet

I just went back home for spring break. Feels great to finally have some time to recharge!


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Thank you Christofle! You are so sweet
> 
> I just went back home for spring break. Feels great to finally have some time to recharge!


Definitely necessary! Hopefully the professors are not demon spawns who give assignments over the break and exams on your return.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cheesecake with strawberries


----------



## tlamdang08

Fresh air and alone


----------



## zedyas

Rescued this boy last summer from South Korea to the US! Seeing him every day always makes me happy.


----------



## lill_canele

zedyas said:


> Rescued this boy last summer from South Korea to the US! Seeing him every day always makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359389


 
Beautifully fluffy boy!


----------



## Christofle

Last day of the work week! Yippee!


----------



## JenJBS

zedyas said:


> Rescued this boy last summer from South Korea to the US! Seeing him every day always makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359389



He's a handsome boy!


----------



## JenJBS

A perfume I've been wanting for months is finally back in stock, and I got a bottle!  Tihota by Indult. The perfect vanilla perfume! 

Also, strawberry ice cream!


----------



## Mimmy

Trying mochi donuts for the first time after @LilOshawott posted hers!


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5359417
> 
> Trying mochi donuts for the first time after @LilOshawott posted hers!


What flavours ?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5359417
> 
> Trying mochi donuts for the first time after @LilOshawott posted hers!


I’m not kidding I was just teaming a colleague about mochi donut or donut donuts.

you’ve decided it for me.


----------



## Mimmy

@Christofle ube, matcha and churro. DH said the churro was tasty, I really liked the matcha and I guess we can share/arm wrestle for the ube one!


----------



## purselover__

Grateful for spending the first day of Spring in Paris, eating delicious food and that we have a warmer and sunnier weather in Europe this year (I live in Germany and last year the first time that was really sunny and warm was almost in the end of May).


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> Definitely necessary! Hopefully the professors are not demon spawns who give assignments over the break and exams on your return.


I've had professors who done that when I was on a semester system. Can't do that to me now because I already finished my quarter 




Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5359417
> 
> Trying mochi donuts for the first time after @LilOshawott posted hers!


Were they from Mochinut? How did you like it?


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> @Christofle ube, matcha and churro. DH said the churro was tasty, I really liked the matcha and I guess we can share/arm wrestle for the ube one!


Now I’ll be up all night wondering how the Mexicasian churro one is… sounds lovely! Food life is best life.


----------



## Mimmy

LilOshawott said:


> Were they from Mochinut? How did you like it?





Yes! Really liked them! I will go back for sure.

After your post I had to try some but figured where I live which is neither fashion forward or food forward that they would be hard to find. Happily I found them in a neighboring city that is a short drive from where I live. They are currently having a soft opening.


----------



## Mimmy

Christofle said:


> Now I’ll be up all night wondering how the Mexicasian churro one is… sounds lovely! Food life is best life.


I will have to wonder the same since my DH ate that one. I will try the churro one next time.

Food life is the best life!!


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5359543
> 
> Yes! Really liked them! I will go back for sure.
> 
> After your post I had to try some but figured where I live which is neither fashion forward or food forward that they would be hard to find. Happily I found them in a neighboring city that is a short drive from where I live. They are currently having a soft opening.


Oh my gosh! Looks like they have one pretty close by too! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




With my luck they would be sold out of the churros one by the time I arrive.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## tlamdang08

First day of spring, enjoy cooking, spring flowers


----------



## D&Blady

A student and her mom seeing I am going to be there for her.She is transgender and knows I have been there now happy as a pre mtf transsexual.A high school principal and the LGBT students know I take care of the problems right.


----------



## HauteMama

Just some new, cozy table decorations.


----------



## Irishgal

☑Tracking rabbits at sunrise 
☑Conformation class
☑Swimming in creek
☑Running in the field for an hour.
Finally tired.


----------



## chowlover2

zedyas said:


> Rescued this boy last summer from South Korea to the US! Seeing him every day always makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359389


He is gorgeous!


----------



## limom

The best


----------



## cheremushki

I didn't even realize that it was a first day of Spring because I was none-stop baking.    The insane amount of rain should've clued me in.
By far the best recipe I've used out of 3 last week.  Buttermilk cake with brown sugar-pecan topping.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> The best
> View attachment 5359883


Eyeing the birds


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Is it the weekend yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359271


This was my face in the office. 





lill_canele said:


> Funny face
> 
> View attachment 5359179




And this was the face as I was leaving the office.  To my boss.


----------



## Souzie

My buddy. He is getting his spring colors. Feathers are turning iridescent, beak is yellow and feet are pink. During winter, his beak and feet are black.


----------



## tlamdang08

From my garden to my table 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My lazy lunch


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> My buddy. He is getting his spring colors. Feathers are turning iridescent, beak is yellow and feet are pink. During winter, his beak and feet are black.
> 
> View attachment 5360244


You have a pet starling??


----------



## Tyler_JP

All things Beatrix Potter!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> You have a pet starling??


Haha yes. I'm aware they're wild animals but where I am in Canada, they are perfectly legal to keep as pets since they are considered an invasive species and therefore, not protected. He's awesome. Has a huge personality for such a tiny body and he talks! He loves asking for kisses and tells me about 20 times a day that he's such a pretty bird!!


----------



## chowlover2

xsouzie said:


> Haha yes. I'm aware they're wild animals but where I am in Canada, they are perfectly legal to keep as pets since they are considered an invasive species and therefore, not protected. He's awesome. Has a huge personality for such a tiny body and he talks! He loves asking for kisses and tells me about 20 times a day that he's such a pretty bird!!


 That is fabulous!


----------



## limom

xsouzie said:


> Haha yes. I'm aware they're wild animals but where I am in Canada, they are perfectly legal to keep as pets since they are considered an invasive species and therefore, not protected. He's awesome. Has a huge personality for such a tiny body and he talks! He loves asking for kisses and tells me about 20 times a day that he's such a pretty bird!!


Amazing.
Did you train him?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5359417
> 
> Trying mochi donuts for the first time after @LilOshawott posted hers!


Hi Mimmy!
Look what you mean me do.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love it when the store decides to cater to my personal needs!


----------



## D&Blady

Having a fiance in my life loving and accepting me for who I am


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Haha yes. I'm aware they're wild animals but where I am in Canada, they are perfectly legal to keep as pets since they are considered an invasive species and therefore, not protected. He's awesome. Has a huge personality for such a tiny body and he talks! He loves asking for kisses and tells me about 20 times a day that he's such a pretty bird!!



Wait, I feel like I need more story.  Like is he a rescue?  

I'm in Canada *****runs out to "rescue" starlings*****


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it when the store decides to cater to my personal needs!
> View attachment 5360876


where is your bag from??


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> where is your bag from??


Hello cheremushki!
I got it from --amazon-- a long ago and I painted it in 3 shades of pink.


----------



## Souzie

limom said:


> Amazing.
> Did you train him?


Yes, I have trained him to do a few things but basically if I want him to learn certain words, I have to say them over and over. But oftentimes he will add in his own words. For example, I taught him "Bela's such a pretty bird" and sometimes I hear him say, "Bela's such a pretty boo boo." Or he will put two sentences that he learned together like "Whatchu doin Bela? Gimme kiss." To be honest, I'm convinced he knows what he's saying and he knows the meaning of words. He knows to associate food with "yummy" and many times when he wants to sleep, he will fly in his cage and say "Sleep. Bela sleep. Go sleep." And there was one time, he laughed at me when I dropped something...like a full throated "Ha ha ha!" Oh and he is the master at mimicking  sounds. He does the microwave beeping, coughing and recently, the message notification sound on my husband's phone!

I feel like I can't talk about all this without showing any proof LOL...and yes, his name is Bela haha...I thought he was a female at first and when I found out he was male, it was already to late to change his name because he had already learned it! This was when I was first teaching him how to say "Bela's such a pretty bird." Sorry, I'm not able to embed the video. Youtube changed my videos to shorts and I'm no longer able to insert it as media. So here is a link...

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kLqYD-PcUo0

Giving me kisses...

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/4opx9IFVXNE

And another one. If you listen closely, you can hear him saying "I'm Bela" right at the beginning. Then he sees me peeking at him from around the corner and decides to play peekaboo with me...

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Vf5uKzevK5o

I have more videos on my channel so if you're feeling bored, feel free to check them out!



cheremushki said:


> Wait, I feel like I need more story.  Like is he a rescue?
> 
> I'm in Canada *****runs out to "rescue" starlings*****



Yes, he was something like a rescue. We found him on the sidewalk one hot sweltering day almost 4 years ago. He must've been only a few days old as he had no feathers at all. Looked around and didn't find a nest nearby so we decided to take him in. The plan was to take care of him until he was able to fly and let him go. During this time, I did research, found out what kind of bird he was, learned how to care for a baby starling. I came across a forum with thousands of members who were starling parents just like me. This was where I found out that if we let him go, he would never survive. He wouldn't know how to find food, wouldn't be scared of dangers such as predators etc...and the other starling won't let him in to their flock because they would see that he was different. He was a human imprint and depended on us. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry was right when he said, "You become responsible forever for what you have tamed" in The Little Prince. And so we kept him.

So you want a starling? Just go out around Spring and you're guaranteed to find one on the ground! I'm kidding of course. When you find a bird on the ground, it's most likely a fledging and the parents are nearby and put them there on purpose so they can learn how to forage for food and survive. Or they got knocked out of their nest so if you see a nest, the best thing to do is to put them back. In our case, we could found no nest and no other birds in site. It was a very hot day and he had no feathers whatsoever. I think he would've died if we had left him there.

I have to say though...keeping a starling is a big commitment. They can live up to 20 years in captivity. They're loud, crazy and rambunctious. When we bought our current house, we basically had it renovated with him in mind and pretty much had it bird proofed. But I'm not sorry I saved this little bird's life. Starlings are such a joy. They are inquisitive and highly intelligent creatures and they definitely don't deserve all the bad rap they get!!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I have trained him to do a few things but basically if I want him to learn certain words, I have to say them over and over. But oftentimes he will add in his own words. For example, I taught him "Bela's such a pretty bird" and sometimes I hear him say, "Bela's such a pretty boo boo." Or he will put two sentences that he learned together like "Whatchu doin Bela? Gimme kiss." To be honest, I'm convinced he knows what he's saying and he knows the meaning of words. He knows to associate food with "yummy" and many times when he wants to sleep, he will fly in his cage and say "Sleep. Bela sleep. Go sleep." And there was one time, he laughed at me when I dropped something...like a full throated "Ha ha ha!" Oh and he is the master at mimicking  sounds. He does the microwave beeping, coughing and recently, the message notification sound on my husband's phone!
> 
> I feel like I can't talk about all this without showing any proof LOL...and yes, his name is Bela haha...I thought he was a female at first and when I found out he was male, it was already to late to change his name because he had already learned it! This was when I was first teaching him how to say "Bela's such a pretty bird." Sorry, I'm not able to embed the video. Youtube changed my videos to shorts and I'm no longer able to insert it as media. So here is a link...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kLqYD-PcUo0
> 
> Giving me kisses...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/4opx9IFVXNE
> 
> And another one. If you listen closely, you can hear him saying "I'm Bela" right at the beginning. Then he sees me peeking at him from around the corner and decides to play peekaboo with me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Vf5uKzevK5o
> 
> I have more videos on my channel so if you're feeling bored, feel free to check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was something like a rescue. We found him on the sidewalk one hot sweltering day almost 4 years ago. He must've been only a few days old as he had no feathers at all. Looked around and didn't find a nest nearby so we decided to take him in. The plan was to take care of him until he was able to fly and let him go. During this time, I did research, found out what kind of bird he was, learned how to care for a baby starling. I came across a forum with thousands of members who were starling parents just like me. This was where I found out that if we let him go, he would never survive. He wouldn't know how to find food, wouldn't be scared of dangers such as predators etc...he was a human imprint and depended on us. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry was right when he said, "You become responsible forever for what you have tamed" in The Little Prince. And so we kept him.
> 
> So you want a starling? Just go out around Spring and you're guaranteed to find one on the ground! I'm kidding of course. When you find a bird on the ground, it's most likely a fledging and the parents are nearby and put them there on purpose so they can learn how to forage for food and survive. Or they got knocked out of their nest so if you see a nest, the best thing to do is to put them back. In our case, we could found no nest and no other birds in site. It was a very hot day and he had no feathers whatsoever. I think he would've died if we had left him there.
> 
> I have to say though...keeping a starling is a big commitment. They can live up to 20 years in captivity. They're loud, crazy and rambunctious. When we bought our current house, we basically had it renovated with him in mind and pretty much had it bird proofed. But I'm not sorry I saved this little bird's life. Starlings are such a joy. They are inquisitive and highly intelligent creatures and they definitely don't deserve all the bad rap they get!!



Thank you for sharing the delightful stories and information regarding Bela!

This remind me of my Guinea pig who was called Pinky till my grandfather discovered his true identity as Sir Pinkus.


----------



## lill_canele

I saw this at Daiso and I couldn’t resist! My husband thought this was hilarious. Our dog did not share our enthusiasm


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Thank you for sharing the delightful stories and information regarding Bela!
> 
> This remind me of my Guinea pig who was called Pinky till my grandfather discovered his true identity as Sir Pinkus.


Haha Sir Pinkus...and I love Guinea pigs!!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I have trained him to do a few things but basically if I want him to learn certain words, I have to say them over and over. But oftentimes he will add in his own words. For example, I taught him "Bela's such a pretty bird" and sometimes I hear him say, "Bela's such a pretty boo boo." Or he will put two sentences that he learned together like "Whatchu doin Bela? Gimme kiss." To be honest, I'm convinced he knows what he's saying and he knows the meaning of words. He knows to associate food with "yummy" and many times when he wants to sleep, he will fly in his cage and say "Sleep. Bela sleep. Go sleep." And there was one time, he laughed at me when I dropped something...like a full throated "Ha ha ha!" Oh and he is the master at mimicking  sounds. He does the microwave beeping, coughing and recently, the message notification sound on my husband's phone!
> 
> I feel like I can't talk about all this without showing any proof LOL...and yes, his name is Bela haha...I thought he was a female at first and when I found out he was male, it was already to late to change his name because he had already learned it! This was when I was first teaching him how to say "Bela's such a pretty bird." Sorry, I'm not able to embed the video. Youtube changed my videos to shorts and I'm no longer able to insert it as media. So here is a link...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kLqYD-PcUo0
> 
> Giving me kisses...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/4opx9IFVXNE
> 
> And another one. If you listen closely, you can hear him saying "I'm Bela" right at the beginning. Then he sees me peeking at him from around the corner and decides to play peekaboo with me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Vf5uKzevK5o
> 
> I have more videos on my channel so if you're feeling bored, feel free to check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was something like a rescue. We found him on the sidewalk one hot sweltering day almost 4 years ago. He must've been only a few days old as he had no feathers at all. Looked around and didn't find a nest nearby so we decided to take him in. The plan was to take care of him until he was able to fly and let him go. During this time, I did research, found out what kind of bird he was, learned how to care for a baby starling. I came across a forum with thousands of members who were starling parents just like me. This was where I found out that if we let him go, he would never survive. He wouldn't know how to find food, wouldn't be scared of dangers such as predators etc...and the other starling won't let him in to their flock because they would see that he was different. He was a human imprint and depended on us. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry was right when he said, "You become responsible forever for what you have tamed" in The Little Prince. And so we kept him.
> 
> So you want a starling? Just go out around Spring and you're guaranteed to find one on the ground! I'm kidding of course. When you find a bird on the ground, it's most likely a fledging and the parents are nearby and put them there on purpose so they can learn how to forage for food and survive. Or they got knocked out of their nest so if you see a nest, the best thing to do is to put them back. In our case, we could found no nest and no other birds in site. It was a very hot day and he had no feathers whatsoever. I think he would've died if we had left him there.
> 
> I have to say though...keeping a starling is a big commitment. They can live up to 20 years in captivity. They're loud, crazy and rambunctious. When we bought our current house, we basically had it renovated with him in mind and pretty much had it bird proofed. But I'm not sorry I saved this little bird's life. Starlings are such a joy. They are inquisitive and highly intelligent creatures and they definitely don't deserve all the bad rap they get!!



And I just LOVE that you quoted The Little Prince.


----------



## missconvy

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5359543
> 
> Yes! Really liked them! I will go back for sure.
> 
> After your post I had to try some but figured where I live which is neither fashion forward or food forward that they would be hard to find. Happily I found them in a neighboring city that is a short drive from where I live. They are currently having a soft opening.


Are they kind of dense?


----------



## skyqueen

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I have trained him to do a few things but basically if I want him to learn certain words, I have to say them over and over. But oftentimes he will add in his own words. For example, I taught him "Bela's such a pretty bird" and sometimes I hear him say, "Bela's such a pretty boo boo." Or he will put two sentences that he learned together like "Whatchu doin Bela? Gimme kiss." To be honest, I'm convinced he knows what he's saying and he knows the meaning of words. He knows to associate food with "yummy" and many times when he wants to sleep, he will fly in his cage and say "Sleep. Bela sleep. Go sleep." And there was one time, he laughed at me when I dropped something...like a full throated "Ha ha ha!" Oh and he is the master at mimicking  sounds. He does the microwave beeping, coughing and recently, the message notification sound on my husband's phone!
> 
> I feel like I can't talk about all this without showing any proof LOL...and yes, his name is Bela haha...I thought he was a female at first and when I found out he was male, it was already to late to change his name because he had already learned it! This was when I was first teaching him how to say "Bela's such a pretty bird." Sorry, I'm not able to embed the video. Youtube changed my videos to shorts and I'm no longer able to insert it as media. So here is a link...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kLqYD-PcUo0
> 
> Giving me kisses...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/4opx9IFVXNE
> 
> And another one. If you listen closely, you can hear him saying "I'm Bela" right at the beginning. Then he sees me peeking at him from around the corner and decides to play peekaboo with me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Vf5uKzevK5o
> 
> I have more videos on my channel so if you're feeling bored, feel free to check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was something like a rescue. We found him on the sidewalk one hot sweltering day almost 4 years ago. He must've been only a few days old as he had no feathers at all. Looked around and didn't find a nest nearby so we decided to take him in. The plan was to take care of him until he was able to fly and let him go. During this time, I did research, found out what kind of bird he was, learned how to care for a baby starling. I came across a forum with thousands of members who were starling parents just like me. This was where I found out that if we let him go, he would never survive. He wouldn't know how to find food, wouldn't be scared of dangers such as predators etc...and the other starling won't let him in to their flock because they would see that he was different. He was a human imprint and depended on us. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry was right when he said, "You become responsible forever for what you have tamed" in The Little Prince. And so we kept him.
> 
> So you want a starling? Just go out around Spring and you're guaranteed to find one on the ground! I'm kidding of course. When you find a bird on the ground, it's most likely a fledging and the parents are nearby and put them there on purpose so they can learn how to forage for food and survive. Or they got knocked out of their nest so if you see a nest, the best thing to do is to put them back. In our case, we could found no nest and no other birds in site. It was a very hot day and he had no feathers whatsoever. I think he would've died if we had left him there.
> 
> I have to say though...keeping a starling is a big commitment. They can live up to 20 years in captivity. They're loud, crazy and rambunctious. When we bought our current house, we basically had it renovated with him in mind and pretty much had it bird proofed. But I'm not sorry I saved this little bird's life. Starlings are such a joy. They are inquisitive and highly intelligent creatures and they definitely don't deserve all the bad rap they get!!


I love this story! I’d call him Bela Lugosi…dark and brooding. I had 2 Umbrella Cockatoos, not good talkers but very lovable. 
Bela loves you…made my day!


----------



## Mimmy

missconvy said:


> Are they kind of dense?


They are not dense like mochi. I would say that they are airy but just a bit chewier than traditional donuts.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## tlamdang08

Sweet and lunch at a traditional Japanese 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
restaurant


----------



## Souzie

skyqueen said:


> I love this story! I’d call him Bela Lugosi…dark and brooding. I had 2 Umbrella Cockatoos, not good talkers but very lovable.
> Bela loves you…made my day!


Bela Lugosi...dark and brooding...love that! I remember watching a Youtube video of a cockatoo dancing while his owner played guitar and sang Elvis. It was so cute but my favorite Youtube cockatoo is Max!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I have trained him to do a few things but basically if I want him to learn certain words, I have to say them over and over. But oftentimes he will add in his own words. For example, I taught him "Bela's such a pretty bird" and sometimes I hear him say, "Bela's such a pretty boo boo." Or he will put two sentences that he learned together like "Whatchu doin Bela? Gimme kiss." To be honest, I'm convinced he knows what he's saying and he knows the meaning of words. He knows to associate food with "yummy" and many times when he wants to sleep, he will fly in his cage and say "Sleep. Bela sleep. Go sleep." And there was one time, he laughed at me when I dropped something...like a full throated "Ha ha ha!" Oh and he is the master at mimicking  sounds. He does the microwave beeping, coughing and recently, the message notification sound on my husband's phone!
> 
> I feel like I can't talk about all this without showing any proof LOL...and yes, his name is Bela haha...I thought he was a female at first and when I found out he was male, it was already to late to change his name because he had already learned it! This was when I was first teaching him how to say "Bela's such a pretty bird." Sorry, I'm not able to embed the video. Youtube changed my videos to shorts and I'm no longer able to insert it as media. So here is a link...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kLqYD-PcUo0
> 
> Giving me kisses...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/4opx9IFVXNE
> 
> And another one. If you listen closely, you can hear him saying "I'm Bela" right at the beginning. Then he sees me peeking at him from around the corner and decides to play peekaboo with me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Vf5uKzevK5o
> 
> I have more videos on my channel so if you're feeling bored, feel free to check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was something like a rescue. We found him on the sidewalk one hot sweltering day almost 4 years ago. He must've been only a few days old as he had no feathers at all. Looked around and didn't find a nest nearby so we decided to take him in. The plan was to take care of him until he was able to fly and let him go. During this time, I did research, found out what kind of bird he was, learned how to care for a baby starling. I came across a forum with thousands of members who were starling parents just like me. This was where I found out that if we let him go, he would never survive. He wouldn't know how to find food, wouldn't be scared of dangers such as predators etc...and the other starling won't let him in to their flock because they would see that he was different. He was a human imprint and depended on us. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry was right when he said, "You become responsible forever for what you have tamed" in The Little Prince. And so we kept him.
> 
> So you want a starling? Just go out around Spring and you're guaranteed to find one on the ground! I'm kidding of course. When you find a bird on the ground, it's most likely a fledging and the parents are nearby and put them there on purpose so they can learn how to forage for food and survive. Or they got knocked out of their nest so if you see a nest, the best thing to do is to put them back. In our case, we could found no nest and no other birds in site. It was a very hot day and he had no feathers whatsoever. I think he would've died if we had left him there.
> 
> I have to say though...keeping a starling is a big commitment. They can live up to 20 years in captivity. They're loud, crazy and rambunctious. When we bought our current house, we basically had it renovated with him in mind and pretty much had it bird proofed. But I'm not sorry I saved this little bird's life. Starlings are such a joy. They are inquisitive and highly intelligent creatures and they definitely don't deserve all the bad rap they get!!




Does he have a cage?


----------



## BaconR

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5315927



Awesome photo.... what city is this? Toront?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BaconR said:


> Awesome photo.... what city is this? Toront?


Chicago


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Does he have a cage?


Yes, he has two but he only goes in there to eat or sleep. The rest of the time, he has free range of the house.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

xsouzie said:


> My buddy. He is getting his spring colors. Feathers are turning iridescent, beak is yellow and feet are pink. During winter, his beak and feet are black.
> 
> View attachment 5360244



I love him!  The stance.


----------



## limom

xsouzie said:


> Yes, he has two but he only goes in there to eat or sleep. The rest of the time, he has free range of the house.


 is he toilet trained?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Social media for things like this:





Source:


----------



## Souzie

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love him!  The stance.


Ha! The stance...he's been doing that since he was a Baby Bela.  

Here's one in his winter colors..



This was when his stars (white spots) started coming in..





limom said:


> is he toilet trained?


He is for the most part. But you can never really toilet train a starling. They have a sort of poop sack, similar to a bladder and when it gets full, it automatically empties. He has several perch boxes where he likes to hang out...he's perched on one now right across from me...I line them with paper towels and throw them out at the end of the day. His favorite place to perch and spend most of his time is on top of what I call my husband's "cabinet of curiosities." It's a cabinet full of Chinese animals that are supposed to bring luck, good fortune etc...so I line that with a trash bag as well. That being said, he does have accidents. Mostly on the sofa, sometimes my arm or leg, the floor...wherever he happens to be at the moment. After he goes to sleep, I sanitize the surfaces where he's been...couch, tables, chairs, clean the floors and do a walk around to see if I missed anything. It's a lot of work LOL so I'm glad we don't have any kids!


----------



## *Jenn*

Cleaned the tank, put in a new almond leaf, and he’s a happy boy again! New bubble nest.


----------



## tlamdang08

Cheese / berries Danish  for lunch 


Stop by at Costco to pick up a love necklace to pair with my Chopard’s heart pendant. So cute.
Happy Thursday all


----------



## Echoes

limom said:


> What a wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thing to see.


Watch Niagara Falls and a few other landmarks in NY state tonight.


----------



## D&Blady

Having two future step kids in my life whom are 15 and 17.They are very loving and accepting of me in their life learning about me well.A son and daughter from my fiance's previous relationship.Both know I am transgender,a pre op mtf transsexual.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Yes, he has two but he only goes in there to eat or sleep. The rest of the time, he has free range of the house.




Does he poop all over your house?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Does he poop all over your house?!


Haha scroll up and see my reply to @limom...post #5,254.


----------



## Purrsey

Reuniting with my daughter later today after separation of 10days.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Haha scroll up and see my reply to @limom...post #5,254.




Thanks!  I used to have a pet Love Bird who would sit on my shoulder and poop on me!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I used to have a pet Love Bird who would sit on my shoulder and poop on me!


LOL I know how it feels. I keep "poop" shirts around for that reason! And the little bugger will argue with me about it too. The conversation would go something like this..."Why did you poo on me?" "No." "Yes, you did." "No." "Yes, you did!" "Nooooo!!!"  

Oh, what happened to your Love Bird?


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> LOL I know how it feels. I keep "poop" shirts around for that reason! And the little bugger will argue with me about it too. The conversation would go something like this..."Why did you poo on me?" "No." "Yes, you did." "No." "Yes, you did!" "Nooooo!!!"
> 
> Oh, what happened to your Love Bird?




Oh your bird can talk?  She died of old age.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Oh your bird can talk?  She died of old age.


Awww sorry to hear that! Yep, he talks. I posted some videos a few pages back but since people seem to enjoy seeing him, here's another one. He was in dire need of a beak trimming here.  

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kF7NgdntnG4


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Awww sorry to hear that! Yep, he talks. I posted some videos a few pages back but since people seem to enjoy seeing him, here's another one. He was in dire need of a beak trimming here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kF7NgdntnG4




I saw part of your wedding video!  Nice tea ceremony!    You said your husband is chinese but are you part asian as well?


----------



## chowlover2

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I have trained him to do a few things but basically if I want him to learn certain words, I have to say them over and over. But oftentimes he will add in his own words. For example, I taught him "Bela's such a pretty bird" and sometimes I hear him say, "Bela's such a pretty boo boo." Or he will put two sentences that he learned together like "Whatchu doin Bela? Gimme kiss." To be honest, I'm convinced he knows what he's saying and he knows the meaning of words. He knows to associate food with "yummy" and many times when he wants to sleep, he will fly in his cage and say "Sleep. Bela sleep. Go sleep." And there was one time, he laughed at me when I dropped something...like a full throated "Ha ha ha!" Oh and he is the master at mimicking  sounds. He does the microwave beeping, coughing and recently, the message notification sound on my husband's phone!
> 
> I feel like I can't talk about all this without showing any proof LOL...and yes, his name is Bela haha...I thought he was a female at first and when I found out he was male, it was already to late to change his name because he had already learned it! This was when I was first teaching him how to say "Bela's such a pretty bird." Sorry, I'm not able to embed the video. Youtube changed my videos to shorts and I'm no longer able to insert it as media. So here is a link...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/kLqYD-PcUo0
> 
> Giving me kisses...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/4opx9IFVXNE
> 
> And another one. If you listen closely, you can hear him saying "I'm Bela" right at the beginning. Then he sees me peeking at him from around the corner and decides to play peekaboo with me...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Vf5uKzevK5o
> 
> I have more videos on my channel so if you're feeling bored, feel free to check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was something like a rescue. We found him on the sidewalk one hot sweltering day almost 4 years ago. He must've been only a few days old as he had no feathers at all. Looked around and didn't find a nest nearby so we decided to take him in. The plan was to take care of him until he was able to fly and let him go. During this time, I did research, found out what kind of bird he was, learned how to care for a baby starling. I came across a forum with thousands of members who were starling parents just like me. This was where I found out that if we let him go, he would never survive. He wouldn't know how to find food, wouldn't be scared of dangers such as predators etc...and the other starling won't let him in to their flock because they would see that he was different. He was a human imprint and depended on us. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry was right when he said, "You become responsible forever for what you have tamed" in The Little Prince. And so we kept him.
> 
> So you want a starling? Just go out around Spring and you're guaranteed to find one on the ground! I'm kidding of course. When you find a bird on the ground, it's most likely a fledging and the parents are nearby and put them there on purpose so they can learn how to forage for food and survive. Or they got knocked out of their nest so if you see a nest, the best thing to do is to put them back. In our case, we could found no nest and no other birds in site. It was a very hot day and he had no feathers whatsoever. I think he would've died if we had left him there.
> 
> I have to say though...keeping a starling is a big commitment. They can live up to 20 years in captivity. They're loud, crazy and rambunctious. When we bought our current house, we basically had it renovated with him in mind and pretty much had it bird proofed. But I'm not sorry I saved this little bird's life. Starlings are such a joy. They are inquisitive and highly intelligent creatures and they definitely don't deserve all the bad rap they get!!


You and Bela made my day! I had no ideas starlings were capable of talking. I can't wait for you to post more videos.Bravo Bela!


----------



## chowlover2

xsouzie said:


> LOL I know how it feels. I keep "poop" shirts around for that reason! And the little bugger will argue with me about it too. The conversation would go something like this..."Why did you poo on me?" "No." "Yes, you did." "No." "Yes, you did!" "Nooooo!!!"
> 
> Oh, what happened to your Love Bird?


Bela is quite the smartarse!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I saw part of your wedding video!  Nice tea ceremony!    You said your husband is chinese but are you part asian as well?


Yes, I'm Laotian/Vietnamese.   



chowlover2 said:


> You and Bela made my day! I had no ideas starlings were capable of talking. I can't wait for you to post more videos.Bravo Bela!


I'm glad we could make you smile. Here's another one just for you! He called me a bird and backtracked LOL! I need to make new videos of him and his shenanigans. 

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/PzAwWXQYyGo


----------



## limom

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I'm Laotian/Vietnamese.
> 
> 
> I'm glad we could make you smile. Here's another one just for you! He called me a bird and backtracked LOL! I need to make new videos of him and his shenanigans.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/PzAwWXQYyGo


Your videos are the best.
Entertaining, educational and short!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5362956


What's that?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> What's that?


Lights in the color of Ukrainian flag at the top of the hotel.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lights in the color of Ukrainian flag at the top of the hotel.


That makes so much more sense. I was seeing white and blue.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m working w/a non-profit to make financial literacy a staple in every household and they shared this 





__





						MissBeHelpful | MissBeHelpful.com
					






					www.missbehelpful.com
				




Her story is inspiring.


----------



## SouthTampa

Irishgal said:


> ☑Tracking rabbits at sunrise
> ☑Conformation class
> ☑Swimming in creek
> ☑Running in the field for an hour.
> Finally tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359702


Wish my two would have just a little of that energy.   This is their daily schedule.  Get up, eat, back to bed, more sleep, dinner and back to sleep.  Notice an ongoing theme with my photos.  They are always sleeping. The red haired female is 12 years old and no gray.  I suspect she has made a pact with the devil as in Picture of Dorian Gray and there is a photo of her in someone’s basement becoming more and more grotesque.


----------



## Bratty1919

I'm back into marital arts (Muay Thai) after a haitus. So happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

To all the people with fur babies, eat your hearts out!
This cutie makes me happy.


----------



## zedyas

Sunshine mama said:


> To all the people with fur babies, eat your hearts out!
> This cutie makes me happy.
> View attachment 5363096


OMG that is the cutest!!!! I love Snoopy!


----------



## fairyfen

This is my dog wolfie  He drives me crazy with his hyperactivity despite him being 7 years old


----------



## Irishgal

SouthTampa said:


> Wish my two would have just a little of that energy.   This is their daily schedule.  Get up, eat, back to bed, more sleep, dinner and back to sleep.  Notice an ongoing theme with my photos.  They are always sleeping. The red haired female is 12 years old and no gray.  I suspect she has made a pact with the devil as in Picture of Dorian Gray and there is a photo of her in someone’s basement becoming more and more grotesque.


I’m sure if you leashed them up they would be happy to go for a walk!
All of mine including the 11.5 and 12.5 year old who are retired from competition still do at least 90 minutes per day.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Talking to my Aunt on the phone. Sharp as a tack. And I love hearing about her very bossy elderly cat who obviously rules the roost


----------



## Irishgal

Cornflower Blue said:


> Talking to my Aunt on the phone. Sharp as a tack. And I love hearing about her very bossy elderly cat who obviously rules the roost


How old is your aunt?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

She's in her mid 80s and still going strong


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Coffee and cookies~


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5363916


Cobra snake


----------



## Souzie

Keto cinnamon rolls.


----------



## millivanilli

fairyfen said:


> This is my dog wolfie  He drives me crazy with his hyperactivity despite him being 7 years old
> View attachment 5363388


It's a Spitz. He will stay that way for the next 8 - 9 years.

 you gotta love em.


----------



## millivanilli

xsouzie said:


> Keto cinnamon rolls.
> 
> View attachment 5364302
> 
> View attachment 5364303


HOW? Please help a fellow Ketonian out here!


----------



## Souzie

millivanilli said:


> HOW? Please help a fellow Ketonian out here!


Here's the recipe. Note: It says to bake 25-30 minutes but I found they were a tad overdone and I baked for only 20 minutes. I looked at another recipe and they say to bake for 10-15 minutes. I'm going for the 15 minute mark next time I make them!

https://cleanketolifestyle.com/2020/10/08/keto-cinnamon-rolls


----------



## Christofle

This absolute Luna-tic


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> This absolute Luna-tic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364462


The name is quite fitting!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This absolute Luna-tic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364462



What are you up to now, pretty Luna?


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> A perfume I've been wanting for months is finally back in stock, and I got a bottle!  Tihota by Indult. The perfect vanilla perfume!
> 
> Also, strawberry ice cream!


I love the scent of vanilla


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> What are you up to now, pretty Luna?


The TV was just shut off in the basement, which means she went bounding down stairs because TV off equals snacks.


----------



## fairyfen

millivanilli said:


> It's a Spitz. He will stay that way for the next 8 - 9 years.
> 
> you gotta love em.
> 
> View attachment 5364386


He’s actually a Pomeranian (descends from the spitz)


----------



## LilOshawott

Visiting SF, and boba


----------



## arnott

Teddy Bear driving a Porsche:


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Sunday toast


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Keto cinnamon rolls.
> 
> View attachment 5364302
> 
> View attachment 5364303



And what's the verdict in the taste department?


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> And what's the verdict in the taste department?


Tastes exactly how a cinnamon roll should taste.  But the texture is a little off...keto fathead dough will never be the same as regular dough. It's a little mushy and not as flaky is the best I can describe it. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

My peacocks went batsh!t crazy, yesterday! Don't know why...mating season, food, just being peacocks? They are brothers and still considered babies. After last night, I've decided to rename them...Will Smith and Chris Rock!


----------



## D&Blady

A good day at work,did not have a ton of trouble maker students.Only had one,sent to my office for disrespecting a teacher of theirs.Cussed out their teacher and gave her a 5 day school suspension


----------



## tlamdang08

Beef stew for rainy day


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I finally bought some Ikea Alfta hooks and hung my framed Certificate of Authenticity under my Queen Soundwaves Art!  Now everyone will know that those lines are from the Soundwaves of the Queen song Who Wants To Live Forever and that it was signed by Brian May in his home!  (Instead of thinking it's just a bunch of random blue squiggly lines)!





If anyone remembers I previously bought the Soundwaves Art of Queen's "Who Wants To Live Forever" that was signed by Brian May.  Well I liked it so much that I decided to buy the We Will Rock You soundwaves mini print.  The mini size is 12" by 12" (with a 2.5" white border) as opposed to 24" by 24".  I had a helluva time hanging the 24" by 24" so I decided no more big pictures.  I want all my pictues to be under 4 pounds now so I can use the Ikea Afta hooks and not make holes in my walls.  This is a print on canvas and the instructions say that it's meant to be stretched and may not lay flat if behind glass.  Anyone have any experience with this?  I want it in a frame behind glass, and also want it to be easily removed from the frame in case I ever get the opportunity to meet Brian May one day and have him sign it!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## arnott

My first Birthday present of the year!


----------



## D&Blady

Fiance bringing home a couple pairs of 4 inch hoop earrings for me,one silver and the other gold.A co worker of his could not wear them due an allergy.Told her I would take them.They  are sterilized too when he got them


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

My kitchen drawer. The Tiffany blue color is so soothing on the eyes, it makes me happy every time I cook. I also took the opportunity to change my avatar photo so if you don't recognize it, it's me...xsouzie!!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> My kitchen drawer. The Tiffany blue color is so soothing on the eyes, it makes me happy every time I cook. I also took the opportunity to change my avatar photo so if you don't recognize it, it's me...xsouzie!!
> 
> View attachment 5366757


Those handles though


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My kitchen drawer. The Tiffany blue color is so soothing on the eyes, it makes me happy every time I cook. I also took the opportunity to change my avatar photo so if you don't recognize it, it's me...xsouzie!!
> 
> View attachment 5366757




Your new avatar:  Nice Cup and Nice Care Bear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The little flower guys are so cute!


----------



## D&Blady

My future stepson saying I am a positive role model in his life.He is a part time crossdresser and have encouraged him stay strong being himself.Have met and been out with his female side.One is a little shopping


----------



## Kevinaxx

Having the luxury of time aka sleeping in.

taking clients to lunch on company dime, really building the relationship.

getting feedback from friends and colleagues making me realize I’ve been much more harsh/critical on myself then I needed to be.

Being able to prioritize family/friends over work because work allows you to.

the best is having love ones comfortable enough to tell you you’re expecting too much from a new build and bring you back to realty.


----------



## lill_canele

Flowers!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

My shoe pictures make me happy.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> My shoe pictures make me happy.
> View attachment 5367441
> View attachment 5367442


Flowers


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Flowers


We both love flowers  don't we?
I have tons in my phone.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My flower pictures aren't as vibrant as some of the recent photos taken but the Macy's flower show outside one side of the store. I have to take a allergy pill when I walk into the store when this event is in progress.


----------



## lill_canele

Sunshine mama said:


> We both love flowers  don't we?
> I have tons in my phone.





Hanna Wilson said:


> Flowers



I love all of your guys' flower photos! Reminds me when I used to live on the East Coast and got to experience seasons.
I loved seeing flowers and greenery pop up after winter, so beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> My flower pictures aren't as vibrant as some of the recent photos taken but the Macy's flower show outside one side of the store. I have to take a allergy pill when I walk into the store when this event is in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367577
> View attachment 5367578
> View attachment 5367579


I've been there years ago not knowing this was going on and I was totally flabbergasted!!!


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> I've been there years ago not knowing this was going on and I was totally flabbergasted!!!


I asked the employees how do you'll deal with the high concentration of pollen? LOL   Just going in the store I start itching and sneezing. Mask wearing will probably help me in my throat and nose but then my eyes. Oh my goodness pop the allergy pills or better yet just have my tall coworker snap pictures for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5367657


Are these real flowers?


----------



## haute okole

Facebook Memories of this day/week over the years.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle




----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5367880


She must have talked to my peacocks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Expresso Martini after a rough work day.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My kitchen drawer. The Tiffany blue color is so soothing on the eyes, it makes me happy every time I cook. I also took the opportunity to change my avatar photo so if you don't recognize it, it's me...xsouzie!!
> 
> View attachment 5366757




Where did you get the Mug in your Avatar?  I want one!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Where did you get the Mug in your Avatar?  I want one!


Hey! It's a Tiffany ribbon mug but I got it NIB from The Real Real. Just did a quick check and they are selling a few but pre-owned, if you don't mind. I would maybe check Ebay as well...you might be able to find some NIB. Also, I think I got the one that's made for lefties because the bow faces outward when I'm holding it. I do everything with my left hand except write LOL!

There's also this style where the bow faces outward when you're holding it with your right hand...



This is what the other side looks like on both mugs..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Hey! It's a Tiffany ribbon mug but I got it NIB from The Real Real. Just did a quick check and they are selling a few but pre-owned, if you don't mind. I would maybe check Ebay as well...you might be able to find some NIB. Also, I think I got the one that's made for lefties because the bow faces outward when I'm holding it. I do everything with my left hand except write LOL!
> 
> There's also this style where the bow faces outward when you're holding it with your right hand...
> 
> View attachment 5368317
> 
> This is what the other side looks like on both mugs..
> 
> View attachment 5368322




Thanks, what's NIB?  So Tiffany's doesn't sell it anymore?  I looked on the website and couldn't find it.


----------



## LilOshawott

Sunshine mama said:


> Are these real flowers?


No, those were all fake


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks, what's NIB?  So Tiffany's doesn't sell it anymore?  I looked on the website and couldn't find it.


My guess is it's older...I'm not big on Tiffany myself. I just like the color  and came across it when I was looking for turquoise kitchen stuff. NIB = new in box.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My guess is it's older...*I'm not big on Tiffany myself. I just like the color * and came across it when I was looking for turquoise kitchen stuff. NIB = new in box.




Same here!  So I'm not going to pay Tiffany prices on it when I just like it for the colour!  I didn't even know it was Tiffany when I  saw your avatar, I just liked the way it looked.


----------



## arnott

Nice Spring Day today:


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to wear my rain coat once in a while


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy to wear my rain coat once in a while


You look great!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free lunch, food coma  (saving the other half for dinner and tonight’s dinner (left over) for tmr lunch.


----------



## lill_canele

Totally knocked out during cuddle time.


----------



## littleblackbag

Having just gotten over Covid I went for my first run yesterday evening, in five weeks. And it rained but it was beautiful and I was just so happy to be out running!


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> yes, we check at least once a day....she is sitting there most of the time and doesn't move when we approach.  we haven't been able to get a look at the eggs.  they must be very tiny.  hope we'll see a baby or a few babies.
> 
> just checked and it's only two weeks to hatch....we've only been aware of the nest for maybe five days...hopefully it will be safe from predators for another week


the babies are in the nest and she's feeding them


----------



## Christofle

First meal of the day at 6 pm hits different


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5368970
> 
> First meal of the day at 6 pm hits different


What is it?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> What is it?


Hot pot


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Hot pot


I loveeeeeeee fried Chinese dough bread sticks in hotpot, it’s so good!

better then with porridges


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> I loveeeeeeee fried Chinese dough bread sticks in hotpot, it’s so good!
> 
> better then with porridges


Made congee / porridge with the leftover liquid too!


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5368970
> 
> First meal of the day at 6 pm hits different




Nice Oily Stick!


----------



## Grande Latte

April. Daffodils. Wallpaper to share with you guys.


----------



## tlamdang08

Achieved 7,659 steps for the morning, another 7k will be done by late afternoon


----------



## Christofle

Something here is out of place but I can’t quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Something here is out of place but I can’t quite put my finger on it.
> View attachment 5369892


This reminds me of those "find the cat" photos except this one was too easy!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Something here is out of place but I can’t quite put my finger on it.
> View attachment 5369892



Hello, Luna. Have you been taking #HidingFail lessons from my Kipling? You're both adorably bad at hiding!


----------



## lill_canele

Sunbathing and falling asleep


----------



## lill_canele

This giant croissant!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting all my bills including mortgage on autopay with the buckets of bank accounts I made.

sticking to budget despite blessings, basically not letting myself go with lifestyle creep.

reconnecting with old classmates/friends.


----------



## littleblackbag

Spent most of the day in my sewing room, working on a jumpsuit. So so happy


----------



## D&Blady

My future step son whom is a part time crossdresser and I did shop.Went as his femme side,bought himself a pair of 4 inch open toe black heels and a pair of black stilleto heels.I needed new work clothes and bought them


----------



## arnott

We got a reminder on the Work WhatsApp that this Monday is Pizza Monday!  Free Pizza at Work!  Now I won't have to pack a lunch!  Also they posted a pic inside the staff washroom to show it stocked with Always Pads with a message that said, "Ladies please help yourself in the future"!  Alright, I'm impressed!  Free pads at Work?!  The only other place I've heard of having free pads is inside Women's-only gyms!  The fact that they said "...in the future" makes it sound like this is not a one time thing and they'll always be stocked with free pads!


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> This giant croissant!
> 
> View attachment 5370547


I'm anticipating a photo of jumping dog with mouth open.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> We got a reminder on the Work WhatsApp that this Monday is Pizza Monday!  Free Pizza at Work!  Now I won't have to pack a lunch!  Also they posted a pic inside the staff washroom to show it stocked with Always Pads with a message that said, "Ladies please help yourself in the future"!  Alright, I'm impressed!  Free pads at Work?!  The only other place I've heard of having free pads is inside Women's-only gyms!  The fact that they said "...in the future" makes it sound like this is not a one time thing and they'll always be stocked with free pads!


I had to get pizza because you were talking about it!   Mine was the smaller one with grilled chicken, bruschetta, arugula and keto "uncrust."


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I had to get pizza because you were talking about it!   Mine was the smaller one with grilled chicken, bruschetta, arugula and keto "uncrust."
> 
> View attachment 5370913




Did you eat some of the big one too?     Where is this Pizza from?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Did you eat some of the big one too?     Where is this Pizza from?


I did not...too much carbs in that crust.  It was from Pizza Pizza. $25 for the XL and $20 for my puny keto crust pizza LOL...damn, homie.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> I did not...too much carbs in that crust.  It was from Pizza Pizza. $25 for the XL and $20 for my puny keto crust pizza LOL...damn, homie.


Pizza pizza 

You must have a strong stomach


----------



## Winiebean

Lobster quiche and mimosa brunch w hubby


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Pizza pizza
> 
> You must have a strong stomach


Haha it's the only place where I can get a keto crust!


----------



## HauteMama

xsouzie said:


> Haha it's the only place where I can get a keto crust!



And I'm envious because we live in the boon docks where we can't even get pizza delivery, let alone order a keto crust! We sometimes pick up takeout pizza and slide the toppings onto a keto tortilla instead.  Either way, I think your pizza looks yummy!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> I had to get pizza because you were talking about it!   Mine was the smaller one with grilled chicken, bruschetta, arugula and keto "uncrust."
> 
> View attachment 5370913



Funny.. I've been having pizza craving for a week and successfully curbed it.  And I came to this board....
Aaaaand I'm trying to get back in the shape for the climbing season too


----------



## cheremushki

Lemon yogurt cake. 
Yes, I just said I'm trying to get back into shape.


----------



## Souzie

HauteMama said:


> And I'm envious because we live in the boon docks where we can't even get pizza delivery, let alone order a keto crust! We sometimes pick up takeout pizza and slide the toppings onto a keto tortilla instead.  Either way, I think your pizza looks yummy!


I've been meaning to make my own keto pizza using fathead dough. It's the same dough I use to make my cinnamon buns. Here's the recipe if you want to try!

https://mouthwateringmotivation.com/


----------



## Kevinaxx

This weekend was filled with boba, mochi donuts, pandan bread, guava mochi, pandan croissant, and my personal fav:


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> This weekend was filled with boba, mochi donuts, pandan bread, guava mochi, pandan croissant, and my personal fav:
> 
> View attachment 5371484


Reminds me off food called "fan tuan".

I wish I can find pandan croissant around me.  I want to try!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Reminds me off food called "fan tuan".
> 
> I wish I can find pandan croissant around me.  I want to try!


I’m not sure what “fan tuan” is but there was an old in the hole shanghai spot on balboa near 16th in San Francisco, almost a decade ago that had black rice sticky roll (with the fried Chinese bread in the middle) and this place had both white and black rice which reminds me of that old spot I loved (and long gone). Most places I’ve encountered uses white rice and not as good. This place was great.

I also love pandan and not many places have it. There was a restaurant in Westfield sf about a decade ago too? That used to have pandan pancakes. They still had a restaurant in Burlingame but not sure if that one picked up too.





Eta it was straits, permanently closed.


----------



## HauteMama

xsouzie said:


> I've been meaning to make my own keto pizza using fathead dough. It's the same dough I use to make my cinnamon buns. Here's the recipe if you want to try!
> 
> https://mouthwateringmotivation.com/


Ooh, thank you so much for the recipe!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## D&Blady

My two younger brothers coming over to visit and said they do not miss the unhappy brother to this day they once had that became a much happier older sister.Also reunited with a friend today and he saw I changed big time.Said I am still his friend no matter what happens.


----------



## arnott

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5371673




What kind of plant is that?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

arnott said:


> What kind of plant is that?


I have no clue @arnott  I love flowers but know nothing about them


----------



## Mimmy

arnott said:


> What kind of plant is that?





Hanna Wilson said:


> I have no clue @arnott  I love flowers but know nothing about them


They are bromeliads.


----------



## Souzie

Just me and my bird...




And for the fans of Starling Bela, I posted a new video to my Youtube channel.  

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/IRT0VeGiEkQ


----------



## sdkitty

hummingbirds sticking heads up


----------



## cheremushki

Baked double batch of biscottis.  Cranberries, chocolate & almonds and matcha with whitecocolate on the other.  I've shipped them to my inlaws in Japan.  Just imagining happy smiley faces of my mother in law makes me happy.  Until I imagine her NOT sharing with rest of the family   

Also currently sitting on the floor in a puddle of my own sweat.  Lifting fingers.  Very hard.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Indoor lighting sucks in retail stores. Macy's flower show early morning. The scalled back of plants and flowers is really noticeable. I'm itching like crazy didn't take my allergy pill. At least the mask stopped the pollen from coming into my nose and mouth.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More Macy's flower show.


----------



## Christofle

Luna ran through the furnace room and turned into a giant dust bunny… her poor entire body turned a light grey.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Luna ran through the furnace room and turned into a giant dust bunny… her poor entire body turned a light grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372866


those eyes!  so alert and ready for mischief


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> those eyes!  so alert and ready for mischief


Mischief is unfortunately her first name, middle name and last name.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Mischief is unfortunately her first name, middle name and last name.


a love a cat like that....there are joys to having a placid cat too but the young playful ones are so cute


----------



## opensesame

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5372378
> 
> 
> Baked double batch of biscottis.  Cranberries, chocolate & almonds and matcha with whitecocolate on the other.  I've shipped them to my inlaws in Japan.  Just imagining happy smiley faces of my mother in law makes me happy.  Until I imagine her NOT sharing with rest of the family
> 
> Also currently sitting on the floor in a puddle of my own sweat.  Lifting fingers.  Very hard.



I can picture her sharing with her house guests & low key bragging about how wonderful her daughter in law is hahahaha


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Bowel of organic vanilla ice cream. Might actually be able to live on it actually


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5371329
> 
> Lemon yogurt cake.
> Yes, I just said I'm trying to get back into shape.



Every thing I love in a desert!
Did you make this & do you have the recipe?


----------



## cheremushki

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Every thing I love in a desert!
> Did you make this & do you have the recipe?



Yes, I baked it myself.  Here's a recipe for you to try!  It was one of the easiest quickest cake!









						French Grandmother's Lemon Yogurt Cake
					

This fabulous French Grandmother's Lemon Yogurt Cake has a really fun history. It's also moist, super delicious and can be thrown together in minutes!




					thecafesucrefarine.com


----------



## cheremushki

opensesame said:


> I can picture her sharing with her house guests & low key bragging about how wonderful her daughter in law is hahahaha


Except she doesn't share.  Really!  I sent about a batch of 2 dozens plus of them before and told her to share with auntie.  And apparently she gave auntie 4.    I think it's cute.  I've also been asking for auntie's address...


----------



## lill_canele

Begging for attention, getting cuddles and falling asleep


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Luna ran through the furnace room and turned into a giant dust bunny… her poor entire body turned a light grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372866



She has the best expressions!  Such pretty eyes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My new discovery- coconut yogurt Cocojune


----------



## limom

If you have not read this book, do yourself a favor and pick up this classic tale which turned 75 years old today


----------



## cheremushki

limom said:


> If you have not read this book, do yourself a favor and pick up this classic tale which turned 75 years old today



I should re-read it.  Haven't in ages!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Something here is out of place but I can’t quite put my finger on it.
> View attachment 5369892


I think everything else but your cat are out of place!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

limom said:


> If you have not read this book, do yourself a favor and pick up this classic tale which turned 75 years old today



Thanks for the info.  I read it in my French class, and I think I still have the book somewhere.  I need to read it again!


----------



## WingNut

These 2 knuckleheads bring me joy every second....


----------



## Souzie

These tiny strawberries. 




They don't look so tiny since my hands are also small.  Here's a comparison to a regular sized strawberry...


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## sdkitty

baby hummingbirds heads are out now...may fly soon


----------



## cheremushki

sdkitty said:


> baby hummingbirds heads are out now...may fly soon
> View attachment 5373841



First @xsouzie and her pet starling and now you with your "pet" hummingbird.. I think I'm going to go get myself a "pet" coyote to satisfy myself.


----------



## missconvy

cheremushki said:


> First @xsouzie and her pet starling and now you with your "pet" hummingbird.. I think I'm going to go get myself a "pet" coyote to satisfy myself.


I know and I was thinking: all I have a is a dumb pigeon on my porch


----------



## Souzie

missconvy said:


> I know and I was thinking: all I have a is a dumb pigeon on my porch


Pigeons are pretty smart in their own right. Are you familiar with pigeon racing? In 2020, there was a racing pigeon that sold for $1.9 million.


----------



## cheremushki

missconvy said:


> I know and I was thinking: all I have a is a dumb pigeon on my porch





xsouzie said:


> Pigeons are pretty smart in their own right. Are you familiar with pigeon racing? In 2020, there was a racing pigeon that sold for $1.9 million.



As I call them.... the flying rats!(lovingly).


----------



## missconvy

xsouzie said:


> Pigeons are pretty smart in their own right. Are you familiar with pigeon racing? In 2020, there was a racing pigeon that sold for $1.9 million.


Ah, I need to get to training!


----------



## D&Blady

My mom having me come over and pick up some vintage dresses up.A family friend of hers,putting her mom in a retirement home and knew I would love them.


----------



## cheremushki

Picked up the copy yesterday.  Thanks @limom !


----------



## limom

@cheremushki 
You are very welcome


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

cheremushki said:


> Yes, I baked it myself.  Here's a recipe for you to try!  It was one of the easiest quickest cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Grandmother's Lemon Yogurt Cake
> 
> 
> This fabulous French Grandmother's Lemon Yogurt Cake has a really fun history. It's also moist, super delicious and can be thrown together in minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecafesucrefarine.com



Thank you so much cheremushki!

Printing you recipe out right now. Will get the ingredients next time I’m out. You have made my/our weekend!
Cheers!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

D&Blady said:


> My mom having me come over and pick up some vintage dresses up.A family friend of hers,putting her mom in a retirement home and knew I would love them.


So lovely passing favourite things to people who will appreciate them....


----------



## Christofle

Her crazy little facial expression 
VIP secured


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Her crazy little facial expression
> VIP secured
> View attachment 5374531


Riding instyle!


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> Riding instyle!


Very Important Pet has zero worries and does not understand the word compromise.


----------



## limom

Christofle said:


> Very Important Pet has zero worries and does not understand the word compromise.


Is she vocal?
I have to transport my cats one at a time or risk our lives!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Is she vocal?
> I have to transport my cats one at a time or risk our lives!


getting ours into the carrier is a rodeo - esp the boy.  he's big and strong.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> getting ours into the carrier is a rodeo - esp the boy.  he's big and strong.


same here. The yearly vet appointment takes some serious strategical thinking.
Forget about boarding, we are banned.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> same here. The yearly vet appointment takes some serious strategical thinking.
> Forget about boarding, we are banned.


you'll think I'm a bad kitty mom but my cats haven't been back to the vet since they were vaccinated.  I won't put them or myself through it unless they're sick
Boarding - no.  Ours hide from the pet sitter.  DH suggested maybe if we went away for a longer time we should board them.  That was a no for me.  they'd be terrified.


----------



## Christofle

limom said:


> Is she vocal?
> I have to transport my cats one at a time or risk our lives!


She’s in the carrier twice a day on work days so she’s used to it. She only screams when we are nearly at the destination. The scary part is that it feels like she has an integrated GPS due to her perfect timing.

Outside of the carrier when she’s home or at the office, she is not only vocal but I get the distinct feeling that she is the reincarnated form of Pavarotti.


----------



## arnott

Both of my Kit Cat Klocks hung on the wall!     There had been an empty nail on my wall waiting for the new one to arrive! Which one do you like better and which postion do you like better?  Swipe to see the second position!


----------



## cheremushki

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Thank you so much cheremushki!
> 
> Printing you recipe out right now. Will get the ingredients next time I’m out. You have made my/our weekend!
> Cheers!



I'm glad!  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> getting ours into the carrier is a rodeo - esp the boy.  he's big and strong.



Same here!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Both of my Kit Cat Klocks hung on the wall!     There had been an empty nail on my wall waiting for the new one to arrive! Which one do you like better and which postion do you like better?  Swipe to see the second position!



Like the green one better ( I love that color ), but the placement better in first pic.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Like the green one better ( I love that color ), but the placement better in first pic.




Thank you!  I've placed it like the first pic!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

My sous-chef


----------



## arnott

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5375093




Is that you competing in Blackpool?!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

arnott said:


> Is that you competing in Blackpool?!


I wish  have no clue how to dance tango


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> My sous-chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375452



Hello, Luna!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finally got around to this:


----------



## LilOshawott

My boyfriend sent me this before picking me up from school...


And we got some amazing shaved ice later  it was so hot today.


----------



## D&Blady

My future stepson coming out last night,came out he wants dress as his female side fulltime.We talked about it 2 weeks ago.I sensed this including my fiance,we are supporting him on crossdressing fulltime.Plans in a couple week to go fulltime.17 years old and see him much happier now


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> My boyfriend sent me this before picking me up from school...
> View attachment 5375811
> 
> And we got some amazing shaved ice later  it was so hot today.
> View attachment 5375813


That’s so cute!

Whats that inside the little container?


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Winiebean

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5376055



so cute


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> That’s so cute!
> 
> Whats that inside the little container?


Condensed milk


----------



## Christofle

This shoe from Graziat… kinda want to get something with Luna on it now.


----------



## lill_canele

Thank you @cheremushki for the lemon cake recipe. I tried it this morning and the result was wonderful! And husband approved!




I actually misread the measurements and used 1/4 cup of oil instead of 1/2 cup but it was actually still quite moist and soft!

Also, I am no baker by any means. My mother is excellent but I’m just the one who eats her cakes, not the one who bakes them lol.


----------



## sdkitty

hummingbirds growing, still in nest


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5376055



Hello, Luna!       So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilOshawott said:


> My boyfriend sent me this before picking me up from school...
> View attachment 5375811
> 
> And we got some amazing shaved ice later  it was so hot today.
> View attachment 5375813


Oh megosh!  I LOVE shaved ice! It's the best!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

What's making us smile in my house

Homemade banana bread
French murder mysteries
Manuka honey, especially in good tea
Kacy Duke 
Diptyque candles - I keep looking for a better brand but these are the only solidly awesome smelling ones I can find
The ridiculously good boulangerie on my block that puts extra chocolat in the pain au chocolat
And, weirdly, wool dryer balls that somehow make everything feel cleaner.


----------



## chowlover2

QuelleFromage said:


> What's making us smile in my house
> 
> Homemade banana bread
> French murder mysteries
> Manuka honey, especially in good tea
> Kacy Duke
> Diptyque candles - I keep looking for a better brand but these are the only solidly awesome smelling ones I can find
> The ridiculously good boulangerie on my block that puts extra chocolat in the pain au chocolat
> And, weirdly, wool dryer balls that somehow make everything feel cleaner.


Try the wool dryer balls from Little Beau Sheep, too cute and work well too.


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> Thank you @cheremushki for the lemon cake recipe. I tried it this morning and the result was wonderful! And husband approved!
> 
> View attachment 5376311
> View attachment 5376312
> 
> I actually misread the measurements and used 1/4 cup of oil instead of 1/2 cup but it was actually still quite moist and soft!
> 
> Also, I am no baker by any means. My mother is excellent but I’m just the one who eats her cakes, not the one who bakes them lol.


Looks amazing!  Glad to hear it worked out, especially hubby approved!


----------



## lill_canele

Earl gray & my lemon cake from yesterday


----------



## Souzie

This mornings breakfast. Banana chocolate chip overnight oats..




And for later...no-bake mini mascarpone cheesecakes.


----------



## Christofle

Watching her playing


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Watching her playing
> View attachment 5376956
> View attachment 5376957
> View attachment 5376958


she does puzzles? LOL


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> she does puzzles? LOL


She loves puzzles


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She loves puzzles


so she's adorable and a genius?
and she's happy with just her humans to keep her company?
Do you post in the Animalicious subforum?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> so she's adorable and a genius?
> and she's happy with just her humans to keep her company?
> Do you post in the Animalicious subforum?


Considering we are with her 24/7 she’s not lacking for mental stimulation…albeit she can make us mental.

I have posted there a few times!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These flowers for Palm Sunday


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5377024


What a pretty area rug


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> These flowers for Palm Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377006
> View attachment 5377007
> View attachment 5377008


gorgeous.  I love purple flowers


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Watching her playing
> View attachment 5376956
> View attachment 5376957
> View attachment 5376958


So adorable! 




Sunshine mama said:


> These flowers for Palm Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377006
> View attachment 5377007
> View attachment 5377008



Stunning!


----------



## lill_canele

Funny faces


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## missconvy

Bright tulips


----------



## cheremushki

Homemade pocky sticks in 3 flavours.  I found the recipe in this book and had to give it a go.  Will be gifting it today!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today finally finish cleaning up my backyard, now it’s time to enjoy sunbathing


----------



## limom

Your rose bush is so pretty. What a nice backyard.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Email notification delivery is earlier then expected. I did a bulk order at Costco earlier for home supplies but also a large bag of mars mixed chocolate  


sunny days (it was just raining and windy yesterday ).


----------



## Christofle

The jaw strength of this land shark.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kevinaxx said:


> Email notification delivery is earlier then expected. I did a bulk order at Costco earlier for home supplies but also a large bag of mars mixed chocolate
> 
> 
> sunny days (it was just raining and windy yesterday ).
> 
> View attachment 5378213
> View attachment 5378214


Beautiful  San Francisco?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The jaw strength of this land shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378262


Hopefully you are not injured by her strong teeth?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Hopefully you are not injured by her strong teeth?


She doesn’t really bite down! The only thing that hurts is when she tries to groom me and yanks hairs out of my skin/beard. She thinks I’m a large cat or possibly a Yeti.


----------



## thefrenchbaker

Megs said:


> It's hard to stay positive at this time, but let's share small things that make us happy on a daily basis. Positivity spreads! Stay safe everyone


A good movie and pjs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These beautuful and cool flowers!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> These beautuful and cool flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378408
> View attachment 5378409


Stunning !


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4701673
> View attachment 4701674
> View attachment 4701675
> View attachment 4701674
> View attachment 4701675
> View attachment 4701676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a run ‍♀ And having this view, makes me very happy!


Breathtaking view! I would love to go for a good run here!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5378415


Oh my goodness! These are the cutest things! Are these edible?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! These are the cutest things! Are these edible?


Sure are


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Sure are


They're too cute to eat!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These flowers are so cute.  They kind of "sleep" during the night,  and they "wake up" when there's sunshine!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

New style for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5378479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New style for me


Nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The jaw strength of this land shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378262



It's cute how playful she is! Glad she doesn't bite you hard.


----------



## JenJBS

Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


Good luck & have fun


----------



## Kevinaxx

JenJBS said:


> Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


I love your attitude! The happy part, but originally I had positive thinking (re: chance of getting hired being pretty much no)

not sure what role you’re up for, and while certainly their reputation/prestige shouldn’t be discounted, there’s something to be said about you/your worth and at the end of the day you walk in wanting to make sure you’re not only a good fit for them but that they’re a good fit for you.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


Congrats! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Good luck & have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378724
> 
> View attachment 5378725


Thank you, Christofle!     Excellent memes! 



Kevinaxx said:


> I love your attitude! The happy part, but originally I had positive thinking (re: chance of getting hired being pretty much no)
> 
> not sure what role you’re up for, and while certainly their reputation/prestige shouldn’t be discounted, there’s something to be said about you/your worth and at the end of the day you walk in wanting to make sure you’re not only a good fit for them but that they’re a good fit for you.


Great points! Thanks you!   Executive Assistant. 




880 said:


> Congrats! Fingers crossed!


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Christofle!     Excellent memes!
> 
> 
> Great points! Thanks you!   Executive Assistant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I’ve worked with my share of EAs and IBs/PE guys and can tell you whose the real boss lol.

keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## LilOshawott

JenJBS said:


> Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


Hey you never know! Good luck!!


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5378727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378742


Must have smelled really nice too! So many lovely flowers and buds!


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve worked with my share of EAs and IBs/PE guys and can tell you whose the real boss lol.
> 
> keeping fingers crossed for you!


Thank you!   




LilOshawott said:


> Hey you never know! Good luck!!


Thank you!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5378415


You made it?!  It's on my future "make it for my husband" list.


----------



## cheremushki

JenJBS said:


> Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


You are hired!(if up to me )


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> You made it?!  It's on my future "make it for my husband" list.


Unfortunately no. I simply have a habit of googling cute looking food during my downtime.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I had an awesome dinner with old colleague and am super happy because I’m also mentoring someone from my old school and he’s interested in getting into finance/private equity.

i asked my old colleague if it’s ok to approach one of the founders of a fund that has retired (under 50) to connect with my mentee and he said yes.  And actually threw in support for me by saying it’s ok to cc him.

it would be amazing if I can get him in front of this guy. He’s not rockstar status but has done pretty dang good all things considered and is an awesome person to know imho.


----------



## chowlover2

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5378415


Are they made of macaroon cookies? They are adorable!


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5378479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New style for me


Your hair is even cute wet!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sea urchin (uni)


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> You are hired!(if up to me )


+1!!!
Agree!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Good luck & have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378724
> 
> View attachment 5378725


Love the first one!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Hanna Wilson said:


> Sea urchin (uni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378896


I love uni.  Fresh tastes insane.  Like a butter!  Best one I've ever had in my life was in a hut of the remote island in Korea where women fished it in the morning.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I love uni.  Fresh tastes insane.  Like a butter!  Best one I've ever had in my life was in a hut of the remote island in Korea where women fished it in the morning.


Only way to have it fresher is like an otter and eating it while bobbing in the ocean.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

cheremushki said:


> I love uni.  Fresh tastes insane.  Like a butter!  Best one I've ever had in my life was in a hut of the remote island in Korea where women fished it in the morning.


What a great story  it must have been the best uni ever. I had it for the first time at Saison (the restaurant in San Francisco). Uni toast is their signature dish.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

The council has spoken and I have been evicted from my chair.


----------



## arnott

Brian May is releasing  a book of Fan Art with the money going to charity.  Here is some of the Art in the video with Brian singing the song in the background:


----------



## skyqueen

JenJBS said:


> Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview!


Good for you! If you never try, you’ll never know. I have a good feeling!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5378415


adorable...did you buy them or make them yourself?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> adorable...did you buy them or make them yourself?


Neither. Google image


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> Sea urchin (uni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378896


Maine? California? Japanese? Yum


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Maine? California? Japanese? Yum


Good question. Japanese is probably the most famous one but the one I got was from Maine.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The council has spoken and I have been evicted from my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379071


Oh no, where would you reside now?!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh no, where would you reside now?!


The floor maybe? Whenever I move to a new seat, she quickly claims it. Grade A bullying tactics!


----------



## sdkitty

hummingbirds growing fast....will probably leave nest soon


----------



## Roxannek

Wasn’t really sure where to post this, but coffee and espresso make me happy I want a new machine that grinds the beans, makes espresso and coffee and has a steamer/frother thing. I know absolutely nothing about them. Do any of y’all have a good machine you love that’s not too big and that is easy to use?


----------



## Souzie

Pastitsio.


----------



## Christofle

Roxannek said:


> Wasn’t really sure where to post this, but coffee and espresso make me happy I want a new machine that grinds the beans, makes espresso and coffee and has a steamer/frother thing. I know absolutely nothing about them. Do any of y’all have a good machine you love that’s not too big and that is easy to use?


I have a bunch of different machines from Jura and De Longhi.

We use this one at the office because it’s so easy to use and is fully automatic.





						Eletta Automatic Espresso Machine | De'Longhi CA
					

Discover the Eletta Automatic Espresso machine and design your espresso experience in one touch with this digital super automatic espresso machine. Shop now.




					www.delonghi.com
				




We have this one at home:








						E8 - JURA Canada
					






					ca.jura.com
				




This one at the condo:





						Dinamica Coffee & Espresso ECAM35025SB | De'Longhi CA
					

The Dinamica Automatic Coffee and Espresso Machine with Iced Coffee is the worlds only fully automatic espresso machine with iced coffee technology.




					www.delonghi.com
				




Out of all them, the dinamica is my favourite and I’ve had it for years without issues. The reason I prefer it is because each machine even with similar settings will yield a slightly different tasting coffee.


----------



## Roxannek

Christofle said:


> I have a bunch of different machines from Jura and De Longhi.
> 
> We use this one at the office because it’s so easy to use and is fully automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eletta Automatic Espresso Machine | De'Longhi CA
> 
> 
> Discover the Eletta Automatic Espresso machine and design your espresso experience in one touch with this digital super automatic espresso machine. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delonghi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this one at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8 - JURA Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.jura.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one at the condo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinamica Coffee & Espresso ECAM35025SB | De'Longhi CA
> 
> 
> The Dinamica Automatic Coffee and Espresso Machine with Iced Coffee is the worlds only fully automatic espresso machine with iced coffee technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delonghi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all them, the dinamica is my favourite and I’ve had it for years without issues. The reason I prefer it is because each machine even with similar settings will yield a slightly different tasting coffee.


Thank you so much! I will look into these. Looks like I may have to dip into my handbag money to get one.


----------



## julia.in.germany

Roxannek said:


> Wasn’t really sure where to post this, but coffee and espresso make me happy I want a new machine that grinds the beans, makes espresso and coffee and has a steamer/frother thing. I know absolutely nothing about them. Do any of y’all have a good machine you love that’s not too big and that is easy to use?


I'm agreeing with @Christofle with the De'Longhi machines! We have those at work and I loooove the coffee so much. It's my favorite treat in the morning


----------



## Christofle

Roxannek said:


> Thank you so much! I will look into these. Looks like I may have to dip into my handbag money to get one.


If you like drip coffee then the moccamaster is incredibly well rated and reasonable in price. The issue is that it doesn’t have an integrated frother! Forgot to include since it didn’t fit all your requirements.









						Hello, Beetroot
					

In partnership with KitchenAid®, we are excited to announce the launch of our KBGV Select coffee brewer in Beetroot – the KitchenAid® 2022 Color of the Year. A rich magenta with an energizing and uplifting hue, Beetroot celebrates the vibrancy found in making the most of everyday moments...




					us.moccamaster.com


----------



## Christofle

Roxannek said:


> Thank you so much! I will look into these. Looks like I may have to dip into my handbag money to get one.


Depending on how much coffee you drink per year it might be a major savings. During my first year of my undergrad, I nearly spent a half a classic flap worth of items at Starbucks. It adds up and scarily fast!


----------



## julia.in.germany

One small-ish thing that makes me happy is my new Olaplex routine. I swear this stuff is liquid gold for hair.
I always had trouble with my hair looking dry ever since I started bleaching after high school. I stopped but my hair hasn't fully recovered until now.
I leave the no. 3 solution in my hair over night about 1-2x week and my hair is gorgeously silky now. Amazing


----------



## LilOshawott

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5379059



I just had the same thing too!


----------



## Roxannek

Christofle said:


> Depending on how much coffee you drink per year it might be a major savings. During my first year of my undergrad, I nearly spent a half a classic flap worth of items at Starbucks. It adds up and scarily fast!


Haha! A half a classic flap!  You are probably right! They do add up.


----------



## Roxannek

julia.in.germany said:


> One small-ish thing that makes me happy is my new Olaplex routine. I swear this stuff is liquid gold for hair.
> I always had trouble with my hair looking dry ever since I started bleaching after high school. I stopped but my hair hasn't fully recovered until now.
> I leave the no. 3 solution in my hair over night about 1-2x week and my hair is gorgeously silky now. Amazing


I need to know more about this olaplex line! I live in a very humid climate so I got the No 6 leave in to fight frizz. Do you only use the no 3 in the line or are there more steps that I need to look into? Ulta Beauty Stores here in the US sells the entire line.


----------



## Kevinaxx

julia.in.germany said:


> One small-ish thing that makes me happy is my new Olaplex routine. I swear this stuff is liquid gold for hair.
> I always had trouble with my hair looking dry ever since I started bleaching after high school. I stopped but my hair hasn't fully recovered until now.
> I leave the no. 3 solution in my hair over night about 1-2x week and my hair is gorgeously silky now. Amazing


I love Olapex! I also started using silk pillows, hair ties and matcha supplement.




LilOshawott said:


> I just had the same thing too!
> View attachment 5379327
> 
> View attachment 5379328


I loveeeee this dish. I was craving ramen yesterday but my friend never had that stew before so we went Korean.  But I got ramen today w/deep fried chicken.


----------



## lill_canele

My flower wreath came in!


----------



## Kevinaxx

lill_canele said:


> My flower wreath came in!
> 
> View attachment 5379555


I LOVE the colors!


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> I love Olapex! I also started using silk pillows, hair ties and matcha supplement.
> 
> 
> 
> I loveeeee this dish. I was craving ramen yesterday but my friend never had that stew before so we went Korean.  But I got ramen today w/deep fried chicken.
> 
> View attachment 5379406


This is so yummy looking and far healthier than my dinner. 

Time to go hide in a corner.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Only way to have it fresher is like an otter and eating it while bobbing in the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 5378971


I've considered that.  But I would sink...


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> This is so yummy looking and far healthier than my dinner.
> 
> Time to go hide in a corner.
> 
> View attachment 5379559


Oh I love these!  And I love even more watching my husband sweating a whole new river!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@JenJBS, good luck with your interview today!


----------



## littleblackbag

Wearing the jumpsuit I made has made me very happy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
today!


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> @JenJBS, good luck with your interview today!



Thank you, Hanna!


----------



## JenJBS

cheremushki said:


> You are hired!(if up to me )



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!!!
> Agree!!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The council has spoken and I have been evicted from my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379071



Oh, Luna! Typical cat! If it makes you feel better, you're not the only one.


----------



## Christofle

My small bottles of ink that I’ve collected over the years.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Vegan truffles from Teuscher


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> My small bottles of ink that I’ve collected over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379952



I'll share my current collection.




How do you like the Mont blanc?  Looks like you obviously enjoy the quality?


----------



## cheremushki

Unfortunately we had to start our morning with a meeting.  Right before the 4 days off holiday too!  So I baked my coworkers some treats!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Videos online like these:








						ducks_in_space ™  on Instagram: "Sleepy day ✨  #duckling #duck #sleepyduck #pato #wholesome #peace #cute #cuteanimals #reel #fyp #trending #petsofinstagram #pet #cutepet"
					

ducks_in_space ™  shared a post on Instagram: "Sleepy day ✨  #duckling #duck #sleepyduck #pato #wholesome #peace #cute #cuteanimals #reel #fyp #trending #petsofinstagram #pet #cutepet". Follow their account to see 395 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I'll share my current collection.
> 
> View attachment 5380007
> 
> 
> How do you like the Mont blanc?  Looks like you obviously enjoy the quality?


I’ve never had any issues with their ink properties so I guess you could say that I’m satisfied with their quality. They are easy to source for me (walking distance)!


----------



## cheremushki

I've been obsessing with yellow tulip bouquet.  Finally got 15 stems to start off the 4 days off!


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Souzie

Happy New Year to all my Laotian/Thai/Cambodian friends!! I've posted this before but this is one of my happy places...my prayer room with Buddha altar. I come here every morning to light incense and meditate and it always makes me feel so peaceful.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5380005


She or he could be Luna's friend? what do you think @Christofle?


----------



## Christofle

Spring has arrived so it’s time for my parasol to see the light of day!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> She or he could be Luna's friend? what do you think @Christofle?


She loves making new friends !


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Spring has arrived so it’s time for my parasol to see the light of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380093


LOVE! Perfect for spring!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Spring has arrived so it’s time for my parasol to see the light of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380093


So nice to see it again  It is a gorgeous piece of art


----------



## littleblackbag

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5380005


Gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Spring has arrived so it’s time for my parasol to see the light of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380093


Not to be outdone...peacock gone wild. I'll send you a plume


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> Not to be outdone...peacock gone wild. I'll send you a plume
> 
> View attachment 5380143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380144


She’s literally clutching pearls… 

I’m dead


----------



## lill_canele

Doggies!


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5380005



Hello, Beautiful!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Doggies!
> 
> View attachment 5380176


Your pug has a sibling now?!


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Your pug has a sibling now?!


 Lol nah, that’s my parent’s puggle. They went on vacation so she’s in my house this week!


----------



## LilOshawott

Her phone says: Ask about my dinos


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


>



Good old Leddit    What a calm cat!


----------



## sdkitty

One of the hummers has left the nest


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Good old Leddit    What a calm cat!


There are certain aspects of social media I thoroughly enjoy and people uploading cute vids like that is one of them.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

My dog baby turns 2 today!


----------



## limom




----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> My dog baby turns 2 today!
> 
> View attachment 5380761


What a fantastic birthday for him  so many gifts!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> My dog baby turns 2 today!
> 
> View attachment 5380761


Could he be any cutier? Happy Birthday, baby boy!


----------



## sdkitty

it seems the nest is too small for both hummingbirds so one has left but he apparently isn't sure how to fly much so he's been on this wire all night


----------



## sf_newyorker

Savoring my first cup of coffee, on this (hopefully) last furbaby-free Saturday.



And I want to add: all the pictures shared on this thread of very beloved birds, cats, and dogs have brought me warmth and chuckles. I can’t wait to be a pet parent again.​


----------



## sdkitty

sf_newyorker said:


> Savoring my first cup of coffee, on this (hopefully) last furbaby-free Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 5380830
> 
> And I want to add: all the pictures shared on this thread of very beloved birds, cats, and dogs have brought me warmth and chuckles. I can’t wait to be a pet parent again.​


so you're adopting another furbaby?  kitty or dog?


----------



## lvchanellvr

A good night's sleep without interruptions or waking up in the middle of the night. Lord knows, I don't have the energy like I used to and to start the day feeling refreshed and rested from having a solid 7 - 8 hours of sleep always puts a smile on my face. It helps me tackle whatever comes my way that day.


----------



## sf_newyorker

sdkitty said:


> so you're adopting another furbaby?  kitty or dog?


A glorious dog! I couldn't welcome home another cat, not when I’m still struggling over losing my Beubeugigi. My future pup is already bringing me a different but equally powerful kind of joy.


----------



## sdkitty

lvchanellvr said:


> A good night's sleep without interruptions or waking up in the middle of the night. Lord knows, I don't have the energy like I used to and to start the day feeling refreshed and rested from having a solid 7 - 8 hours of sleep always puts a smile on my face. It helps me tackle whatever comes my way that day.


I never get that.  I'm grateful if I get 7-8 hours with one interruption.  Lately it's been more like five to seven.  Once I wake up I have a hard time getting back to sleep.


----------



## sdkitty

sf_newyorker said:


> A glorious dog! I couldn't welcome home another cat, not when I’m still struggling over losing my Beubeugigi. My future pup is already bringing me a different but equally powerful kind of joy.


oh, please post pics either here or at Animalicious


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> What a fantastic birthday for him  so many gifts!



Yes, haha. He’s very spoiled


----------



## Kevinaxx

QT with fam 

and yummy food


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## SouthTampa

Easter flowers.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> it seems the nest is too small for both hummingbirds so one has left but he apparently isn't sure how to fly much so he's been on this wire all night
> View attachment 5380801


Awww... poor little thing!

Adore humming birds! 

Very elusive just like fairies!

That one looks high up far away from any nectar. 
If you want a flock plant Bee Balm.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## sdkitty

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Awww... poor little thing!
> 
> Adore humming birds!
> 
> Very elusive just like fairies!
> 
> That one looks high up far away from any nectar.
> If you want a flock plant Bee Balm.


the one who left the nest seems to have figured out how to fly off....does come back sometimes to visit.  but the other one is still in the nest.  she (or he) needs to fly.  mom isn't feeding it anymore.
Bee Balm?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> the one who left the nest seems to have figured out how to fly off....does come back sometimes to visit.  but the other one is still in the nest.  she (or he) needs to fly.  mom isn't feeding it anymore.
> Bee Balm?











						Bee Balm Mixture | BrecksBulbs.ca
					

Buy Bee Balm Mixture with a lifetime guarantee at Brecksbulbs.ca - Delivering Dutch flower bulbs and perennials direct from Holland since 1818.



					www.brecksbulbs.ca
				




Had ours for years they live in an area sheltered from the cold but lots of afternoon sun in the summer. 

Best way to see them is through the window, they are very shy & very fast. 

So sorry over the years we just haven’t been able to get a photo. 

We don’t use any pesticide so we have lots of bugs good or bad...


----------



## sdkitty

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Bee Balm Mixture | BrecksBulbs.ca
> 
> 
> Buy Bee Balm Mixture with a lifetime guarantee at Brecksbulbs.ca - Delivering Dutch flower bulbs and perennials direct from Holland since 1818.
> 
> 
> 
> www.brecksbulbs.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had ours for years they live in an area sheltered from the cold but lots of afternoon sun in the summer.
> 
> Best way to see them is through the window, they are very shy & very fast.
> 
> So sorry over the years we just haven’t been able to get a photo.
> 
> We don’t use any pesticide so we have lots of bugs good or bad...


pretty flowers
we have lots of gophers and squirrels so we're limited with flowers.  when we first moved here, the neighbor told us she had bought a rose bush and the rabbits got all the flowers the first day.
we do have some succulents and cactus that get flowers and the hummers go for those


----------



## Christofle

Spring has arrived so we are practicing our walking on the leash again. She’s certainly excited to go out!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## lill_canele

Another day, another coffee + croissant!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Spring has arrived so we are practicing our walking on the leash again. She’s certainly excited to go out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381777


cat is so cute and clearly you pay a lot of attention to her


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Spring has arrived so we are practicing our walking on the leash again. She’s certainly excited to go out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381777


Oh my gosh...I tried that with my cat once and he fell over and played dead.


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> Oh my gosh...I tried that with my cat once and he fell over and played dead.


I wouldn't even try it with mine


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Oh my gosh...I tried that with my cat once and he fell over and played dead.


To be fair I started the week that I picked her up. I read that if you don’t start very early they tend to just flop over later in life. 

She used to be so small


----------



## Souzie

Check out his iridescent feathers! If he was in the wild, he would've snagged himself so many girlfriends by now.   




He also got a beak trim last night.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> To be fair I started the week that I picked her up. I read that if you don’t start very early they tend to just flop over later in life.
> 
> She used to be so small
> 
> View attachment 5381912


I must've started too late. My cat's 15 now so my memory escapes me but I think I tried when he was around 1. I remember seeing someone on the street walking their cat on a leash and thought it was so cool. Didn't quite work out that way for us.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

xsouzie said:


> Check out his iridescent feathers! If he was in the wild, he would've snagged himself so many girlfriends by now.
> 
> View attachment 5381917
> 
> 
> He also got a beak trim last night.
> 
> View attachment 5381920


What an absolute cutie! & definitely king of the walk indeed!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> I must've started too late. My cat's 15 now so my memory escapes me but I think I tried when he was around 1. I remember seeing someone on the street walking their cat on a leash and thought it was so cool. Didn't quite work out that way for us.


You certainly get a lot of attention on the street walking a cat.  Cars even stop to comment…


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

xsouzie said:


> Check out his iridescent feathers! If he was in the wild, he would've snagged himself so many girlfriends by now.
> 
> View attachment 5381917
> 
> 
> He also got a beak trim last night.
> 
> View attachment 5381920



The colors are gorgeous!  But a beak trim?


----------



## Souzie

Cheddar Cheese said:


> What an absolute cutie! & definitely king of the walk indeed!


Bela thanks you. I should teach him to say that next!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The colors are gorgeous!  But a beak trim?


Yes. If we don't trim their beaks, the top beak becomes overgrown and gets much longer than the bottom beak...which makes it hard for them to eat. We also have to trim his claws. Notice how his toes are pointing inwards in the photos when they should be straight. But I never attempt to do a beak and claw trim at the same time as it stresses him out. We have to wait until he's asleep since it's easier to grab him in the dark. I actually learned that trick from his vet.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m that monster that takes all the mochi @ yogurtland and now I found a whole bag for myself  @ hmart


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> pretty flowers
> we have lots of gophers and squirrels so we're limited with flowers.  when we first moved here, the neighbor told us she had bought a rose bush and the rabbits got all the flowers the first day.
> we do have some succulents and cactus that get flowers and the hummers go for those


Would give a lot to have cactus again. Don’t survive very well for us


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Spring has arrived so we are practicing our walking on the leash again. She’s certainly excited to go out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381777


Hi, Luna!       Have fun, and be good, on your walk! (And, yes, it is possible to do both!)





xsouzie said:


> Check out his iridescent feathers! If he was in the wild, he would've snagged himself so many girlfriends by now.
> 
> View attachment 5381917
> 
> 
> He also got a beak trim last night.
> 
> View attachment 5381920



Wow! Gorgeous coloring!


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> Check out his iridescent feathers! If he was in the wild, he would've snagged himself so many girlfriends by now.
> 
> View attachment 5381917
> 
> 
> He also got a beak trim last night.
> 
> View attachment 5381920


what kind of bird is he?


----------



## D&Blady

Going vintage clothing shopping today,I love vintage fashion from the 1940s and 1950s.My future stepson whom crossdresses went too,bought a couple dresses from the 1940s and this is his start of his collection of vintage clothing


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> what kind of bird is he?


_Sturnus vulgaris_









						European Starling Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
					

First brought to North America by Shakespeare enthusiasts in the nineteenth century, European Starlings are now among the continent’s most numerous songbirds. They are stocky black birds with short tails, triangular wings, and long, pointed bills. Though they’re sometimes resented for their...



					www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## lill_canele

Happy boy


----------



## Souzie

sdkitty said:


> what kind of bird is he?


He's a European starling or sturnus vulgaris, as Christofle mentioned.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Check out his iridescent feathers! If he was in the wild, he would've snagged himself so many girlfriends by now.
> 
> View attachment 5381917
> 
> 
> He also got a beak trim last night.
> 
> View attachment 5381920




So gorgeous!    

What's a beak trim?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Happy boy
> 
> View attachment 5382320
> View attachment 5382321
> View attachment 5382322


Exhausted from his party


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> _Sturnus vulgaris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European Starling Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
> 
> 
> First brought to North America by Shakespeare enthusiasts in the nineteenth century, European Starlings are now among the continent’s most numerous songbirds. They are stocky black birds with short tails, triangular wings, and long, pointed bills. Though they’re sometimes resented for their...
> 
> 
> 
> www.allaboutbirds.org





xsouzie said:


> He's a European starling or sturnus vulgaris, as Christofle mentioned.


I have Starlings every spring in my barn, building their nests. Aggressive when they guard their babies! Bomb-dive my poor Dirty Harry every time he goes out...sometimes 2 or 3 birds at a time. He's afraid of them! They don't bother the peacocks...must be a bird thing!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> What's a beak trim?


I had to trim his upper beak to be the same length as the lower beak...it grows the same way our nails do. I guess with wild starlings, with all the hunting they do and whatnot, their top beaks get worn down naturally. And another thing I noticed was the wild starlings' beaks are so much shorter than tame ones.


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> I had to trim his upper beak to be the same length as the lower beak...it grows the same way our nails do. I guess with wild starlings, with all the hunting they do and whatnot, their top beaks get worn down naturally. And another thing I noticed was the wild starlings' beaks are so much shorter than tame ones.


I never knew there were pet starlings


----------



## Souzie

skyqueen said:


> I have Starlings every spring in my barn, building their nests. Aggressive when they guard their babies! Bomb-dive my poor Dirty Harry every time he goes out...sometimes 2 or 3 birds at a time. He's afraid of them! They don't bother the peacocks...must be a bird thing!


You know, they exhibit the same behavior as pets. Every spring, my Bela chooses a spot to make his nest. For a few years, it was in one of our kitchen cabinets. Every time we opened it, he would fly in there and refuse to leave and if we went near that cabinet, he would attack our hands. Even if he was on the other side of the room, he would come flying over. And he would bring things up there too, like ripped up newspapers, tissue papers and even tried to bring a sock once.   

We're in a new house now, with soft-close cabinet doors and he's not able to open those on his own. So the place he chose to make his nest this year is on top of a display cabinet. I lined the top with garbage bags which I switch out every day after he goes to sleep. I don't attempt it while he's awake because he would beat up my hands. They wrap their claws around your fingers, hold on for dear life and just start pecking. It doesn't really hurt though it's not something you'd want to feel! And he's been bringing food up there to feed his "babies" Every night I go to replace the garbage bags, I see pieces of egg that I gave him for breakfast.

That's kind of why I named him Bella in the first place...becauseI thought he was a female starling, with that behavior. I later learned that both male and female starlings will help each other build the nest and incubate the eggs!


----------



## Souzie

sdkitty said:


> I never knew there were pet starlings


Yes, tons! In most places, though wild, starlings are legal to be kept as pets since they are non-natives and considered an invasive species. There's another forum I'm part of that's dedicated to starling parents just like me. Our stories are mostly the same...we found an injured/orphaned baby, took it in and cared for it with the intention of releasing it when it was old enough. And then later found out, if we let them go, they would never survive...so they became part of the family.


----------



## skyqueen

xsouzie said:


> You know, they exhibit the same behavior as pets. Every spring, my Bela chooses a spot to make his nest. For a few years, it was in one of our kitchen cabinets. Every time we opened it, he would fly in there and refuse to leave and if we went near that cabinet, he would attack our hands. Even if he was on the other side of the room, he would come flying over. And he would bring things up there too, like ripped up newspapers, tissue papers and even tried to bring a sock once.
> 
> We're in a new house now, with soft-close cabinet doors and he's not able to open those on his own. So the place he chose to make his nest this year is on top of a display cabinet. I lined the top with garbage bags which I switch out every day after he goes to sleep. I don't attempt it while he's awake because he would beat up my hands. They wrap their claws around your fingers, hold on for dear life and just start pecking. It doesn't really hurt though it's not something you'd want to feel! And he's been bringing food up there to feed his "babies" Every night I go to replace the garbage bags, I see pieces of egg that I gave him for breakfast.
> 
> That's kind of why I named him Bella in the first place...becauseI thought he was a female starling, with that behavior. I later learned that both male and female starlings will help each other build the nest and incubate the eggs!


So interesting! Thanks! I’d try to take a picture of the Dirty Harry attacks but they are so damn fast…hard to capture!


----------



## Christofle

She managed to snap her ball in half… crazy kitty.


----------



## Souzie

skyqueen said:


> So interesting! Thanks! I’d try to take a picture of the Dirty Harry attacks but they are so damn fast…hard to capture!


Poor Dirty Harry.   Starlings are strong fliers and can hit speeds up to 50 mph!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Repurposing old containers (knew I didn’t throw out this for a reason last week when I finished the box) but also a bit sad to discover the mochi tray had a huge block in the middle which meant less mochi but again happy I can move it over since I wasn’t sure how to keep it fresh once opened.


----------



## Souzie

Springtime in Canada.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

xsouzie said:


> Springtime in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 5382862


We haven't had much snow recently, but there was a smattering on the mountains here in Northern Ireland. Enough to make gardeners nervous.

Nothing surprises me about Spring weather though - it can can be a wonderful yet weird time of year. Love it!


----------



## LaneyLeft

Kevinaxx said:


> Repurposing old containers (knew I didn’t throw out this for a reason last week when I finished the box) but also a bit sad to discover the mochi tray had a huge block in the middle which meant less mochi but again happy I can move it over since I wasn’t sure how to keep it fresh once opened.
> View attachment 5382506
> View attachment 5382505


The mochi looks delish!


----------



## LaneyLeft

Sleeping in...


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> She managed to snap her ball in half… crazy kitty.
> 
> View attachment 5382474



Love her little tongue peeking out!


----------



## D&Blady

Seeing my grandfather after work,said still loves me as a granddaughter and does not miss the unhappy grandson he once had


----------



## Souzie

Cornflower Blue said:


> We haven't had much snow recently, but there was a smattering on the mountains here in Northern Ireland. Enough to make gardeners nervous.
> 
> Nothing surprises me about Spring weather though - it can can be a wonderful yet weird time of year. Love it!


IKR? I took this photo last year...sitting by the fireplace in my cozy socks and drinking hot cocoa...and it was in May, below zero and snowing outside.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> The council has spoken and I have been evicted from my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379071


You're lucky to have such a powerful cat!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

julia.in.germany said:


> One small-ish thing that makes me happy is my new Olaplex routine. I swear this stuff is liquid gold for hair.
> I always had trouble with my hair looking dry ever since I started bleaching after high school. I stopped but my hair hasn't fully recovered until now.
> I leave the no. 3 solution in my hair over night about 1-2x week and my hair is gorgeously silky now. Amazing


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> Wearing the jumpsuit I made has made me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today!


Wowww! Such a cute outfit,  and the vjumpsuit looks really good on you!


----------



## limom

The best time of the year


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> hummingbirds growing fast....will probably leave nest soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379223


update.....they made it.....second one left the nest a couple of days after the first.  I'm sure they're still around but we won't be able to identify them


----------



## littleblackbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowww! Such a cute outfit,  and the vjumpsuit looks really good on you!


Thank you for your lovely comment


----------



## Sunshine mama

The strawberry cupcake is my fave!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I followed this butterfly for a few seconds.


----------



## Kevinaxx

This doesn’t seem much but I had a work lunch with a client (90yrs old) and she got the dates mixed up so it was either let her rush out and then try to wrap it up or reschedule so naturally I choose to reschedule.

the gentleman who helped seat me and everything… because I felt bad taking up a table and he was so nice, I ordered a drink to go (just so I can give gratuity) but he didn’t even let me pay for it, just helped me rebook the table and was really kind.

going to bring cash with me next time, as lunch is on corporate card, as I want to thank him with a small gesture too.


----------



## skyqueen

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5383635
> 
> This doesn’t seem much but I had a work lunch with a client (90yrs old) and she got the dates mixed up so it was either let her rush out and then try to wrap it up or reschedule so naturally I choose to reschedule.
> 
> the gentleman who helped seat me and everything… because I felt bad taking up a table and he was so nice, I ordered a drink to go (just so I can give gratuity) but he didn’t even let me pay for it, just helped me rebook the table and was really kind.
> 
> going to bring cash with me next time, as lunch is on corporate card, as I want to thank him with a small gesture too.


I love this! Restaurant staff have had such a lousy, uncertain last 2 years…nice to be appreciated!


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The strawberry cupcake is my fave!
> View attachment 5383466
> View attachment 5383471
> View attachment 5383472



These all look so yummy!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> The best time of the year





Hello, fellow Taurus!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Hello, fellow Taurus!


Hey girl


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## limom

Happy 420


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Happy 420


happy 420 to you....your birthday?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> happy 420 to you....your birthday?


What? Come on now, you kid right?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> What? Come on now, you kid right?


Oh.  Ha.......I don't partake 
although someone who sells told me edibles are helpful for insomnia


----------



## mermigurl

An unexpected cash deposit usually makes me happy as well as gifts and when my long awaited package arrives and I open it.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Oh.  Ha.......I don't partake
> although someone who sells told me edibles are helpful for insomnia


So I heard


----------



## Souzie

mermigurl said:


> An unexpected cash deposit usually makes me happy as well as gifts and when my long awaited package arrives and I open it.


To play off of that, it makes me happy when a package gets delivered a few days earlier than expected.

And also my taco bowl I had for dinner last night.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> To play off of that, it makes me happy when a package gets delivered a few days than expected.
> 
> And also my taco bowl I had for dinner last night.
> View attachment 5384431


That’s an everything but the taco bowl.


----------



## Christofle

Countess Von Luna


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Countess Von Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384483



I hope she's being gentle! 

Play nice, Luna!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> I hope she's being gentle!
> 
> Play nice, Luna!


It’s just a little bit of method acting.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Countess Von Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384483


A love bite! ❤️


----------



## Kevinaxx

We decided to go on the scenic route


----------



## Kevinaxx

I know im not the only cat/dog lover here and just wanted to share:






						[GB] GMK Orange Boi | all colors approved
					

[GB] GMK Orange Boi | all colors approved



					geekhack.org
				




its amazing to me that people drop some serious $ on keyboard builds but everyone’s got their own vice.

I think the key caps are adorable though!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Countess Von Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384483


The cutest picture ever


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## limom

What are thé purple flowers called?
Are you a professional florist?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

limom said:


> What are thé purple flowers called?
> Are you a professional florist?


No, I am not but I love flowers  I know nothing about them (names etc) unfortunately


----------



## limom

Hanna Wilson said:


> No, I am not but I love flowers  I know nothing about them (names etc) unfortunately


your arrangements are beautiful. Great eye!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> It’s just a little bit of method acting.


we had a cat that would really bite....almost put my DH in the hospital


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> we had a cat that would really bit....almost put my DH in the hospital


Oh no  
Sorry to hear, Luna only makes it look like she’s biting! She simply presses her teeth against the skin.


----------



## Souzie

A rare occurrence. He usually sleeps in places other than his many cat condos and beds.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> A rare occurrence. He usually sleeps in places other than his many cat condos and beds.
> 
> View attachment 5385465




How does he get along with your Starling?


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> A rare occurrence. He usually sleeps in places other than his many cat condos and beds.
> 
> View attachment 5385465


yes, they like to find their places
I placed a small suitcase on the living floor and my little girl has made it one of her beds.  I don't have the heart to take it away


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> How does he get along with your Starling?


He...tolerates him...actually used to be scared of him when we first got him LOL! My bird used to run after him yelling "What cha doin bird!" and when he couldn't catch up, he would start flying. Starlings walk/run instead of hopping like most birds do. Also, the bird is loud...he sings/screams/makes weird noises all day long and my cat would meow at him to shut up. But really though, the bird meows way more than the cat does! 



sdkitty said:


> yes, they like to find their places
> I placed a small suitcase on the living floor and my little girl has made it one of her beds.  I don't have the heart to take it away


Mine really likes to sleep on those fabric shopping bags you buy at the grocery store.


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Happy 420


I have not had any in a very long time! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5385146



Your flower pictures are always so beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy my back yard, sunbathing, cooking like crazy


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> Enjoy my back yard, sunbathing, cooking like crazy
> View attachment 5385612
> View attachment 5385615
> View attachment 5385614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385618


I hope that mouse on the chair arm isn’t yours! Such a gorgeous view (too gorgeous to be working).

had a working lunch with the sweetest couple. Wouldn’t know they’re a day over 60 except they’ve been married 50 years and no they didn’t marry at 10.  The most refreshing thing about them was their demeanor/carefree attitude, as well as the love and banter they have with each other.

I love working with them and free lunch also equals free dinner as I couldn’t finish it all.

leftover makes me happy. 
(And realizing my gains to be sitting in cash, going to continue buying this year).


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## mwk

xsouzie said:


> A rare occurrence. He usually sleeps in places other than his many cat condos and beds.
> 
> View attachment 5385465



Looks so cute!

I could never get my cat to sleep in his condos/beds, think I’ve spoiled him too much.
That said he loves to sleep on my bed (and distract me when working from home at the worst possible time) and living room sofa.


----------



## arnott

Brian May's new music video!


----------



## Roxannek

I don’t love snakes but I don’t fear them either, unless it’s a copperhead or water moccasin (which we have lots of here) But this snake made me happy to see him slithering up a tree on my walk today. I was happy because he didn’t fall out of a tree onto my head Also happy because he lives near my backyard so he can eat all the rats and mice he comes across. This is the Texas Rat Snake.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

First violets of the year. 
Just looked out the kitchen window


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> I don’t love snakes but I don’t fear them either, unless it’s a copperhead or water moccasin (which we have lots of here) But this snake made me happy to see him slithering up a tree on my walk today. I was happy because he didn’t fall out of a tree onto my head Also happy because he lives near my backyard so he can eat all the rats and mice he comes across. This is the Texas Rat Snake.
> View attachment 5386296


OMG! (Goodness)

Just how long could be this critter be?

So would this indicate there might be more snakes lurking in the trees branches?


----------



## Roxannek

Cheddar Cheese said:


> OMG! (Goodness)
> 
> Just how long could be this critter be?
> 
> So would this indicate there might be more snakes lurking in the trees branches?


This one was the biggest one I have ever seen around here. He was about 6 - 7 foot long and his head was about the size of my fist. We see them almost daily in the woods but they are completely harmless unless you are a bird or a rat.


----------



## Christofle

This salad


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> This one was the biggest one I have ever seen around here. He was about 6 - 7 foot long and his head was about the size of my fist. We see them almost daily in the woods but they are completely harmless unless you are a bird or a rat.


Very reassuring Roxannek!

Rural resident but somehow, despite knowing they eat small rodents and other critters, then are just not on my fave animal list...


----------



## Mimmy

The intoxicating smell of jasmine. This is Confederate jasmine.


----------



## Souzie

Homemade keto pizza. I will need to buy a pizza cutter as I already scratched up my new baking pans cutting the pizzas with a knife.


----------



## D&Blady

Time with my future step son and daughter a lot.Going to happen tommorrow,step daughter needs her hair done.Stepson is getting his styled as a femme style.Tommorrow will be his first day as his femme side fulltime.I see him much happier as a fulltime crossdresser.Going to the salon I go to.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

xsouzie said:


> Homemade keto pizza. I will need to buy a pizza cutter as I already scratched up my new baking pans cutting the pizzas with a knife.
> 
> View attachment 5386445


Our fave pizza takeout place cut their slices with Chinese kitchen scissors. So much easier but not authentic. Been doing it ever since.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> I don’t love snakes but I don’t fear them either, unless it’s a copperhead or water moccasin (which we have lots of here) But this snake made me happy to see him slithering up a tree on my walk today. I was happy because he didn’t fall out of a tree onto my head Also happy because he lives near my backyard so he can eat all the rats and mice he comes across. This is the Texas Rat Snake.
> View attachment 5386296


Just realized he/she/it is thriving & surviving in a healthy ecosystem with little toxins or pesticide.. An excemely
good sign!


----------



## Roxannek

Another resident at our place. A little red fox. I think she is as interested in me as I am her. We have 3 that we see daily. She sort of followed me on my walk today. I just love them.


----------



## D&Blady

Roxannek said:


> I don’t love snakes but I don’t fear them either, unless it’s a copperhead or water moccasin (which we have lots of here) But this snake made me happy to see him slithering up a tree on my walk today. I was happy because he didn’t fall out of a tree onto my head Also happy because he lives near my backyard so he can eat all the rats and mice he comes across. This is the Texas Rat Snake.
> View attachment 5386296


I cannot stand snakes and it includes spiders too.I freak out when this happens


----------



## Souzie

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Our fave pizza takeout place cut their slices with Chinese kitchen scissors. So much easier but not authentic. Been doing it ever since.


I won't be needing the pizza cutter then. Thank you!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

My bosses gave me a really thoughtful housewarming gift in a really nice gold confetti bag that just _happens_ to fit the toy I’m giving my friend tmr (which is an item on their registry list!!).

i am not super obsessive about ways to save money and I certainly know how to spend it  but it really makes me happy when I get to repurpose in a meaningful/thoughtful way. But also to not waste.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> Another resident at our place. A little red fox. I think she is as interested in me as I am her. We have 3 that we see daily. She sort of followed me on my walk today. I just love them.
> View attachment 5386542


Another great sign!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

However we did have Canada geese on the pond this week. Wouldn’t stay as our pond is too small & to easy for predators to seize the chicks. Neighbour accross the road has a much larger/safer pond so she has the nest,eggs and then tiny ducklings. When the family cleans out the food on her side, get larger & stronger, the family wander back & forth across the road scavenging throughout the area.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean

A quick trip to ny for phantom, great food, and shopping. saw starry night yesterday over 25k steps


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5386443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intoxicating smell of jasmine. This is Confederate jasmine.


looks like Honeysuckle....does it have a fragrance?


----------



## lill_canele

A bit of home decor and waffles for breakfast!


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> looks like Honeysuckle....does it have a fragrance?


It has a very pleasant but not overwhelming fragrance. It looks similar to honeysuckle but honeysuckle has more of a trumpet shape.


----------



## Roxannek

D&Blady said:


> I cannot stand snakes and it includes spiders too.I freak out when this happens


It is so weird, snakes don’t bother me but spiders make me have nightmares. I can’t see one without running and screaming. I hate them! There was a giant one on my back porch a few years ago and I threw a shoe at it from about 50 feet away. It scared it and about 5 trillion babies scattered off that bi*ch’s back. HORRIFIC!


----------



## limom

lill_canele said:


> A bit of home decor and waffles for breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 5386837
> View attachment 5386838


I love that snail container, where did u get it?


----------



## lill_canele

limom said:


> I love that snail container, where did u get it?



I don’t know actually, it was given to me by my mom lol. She usually finds cute and interesting things at places like TJ Maxx or Marshalls, sometimes at sort of “vintage” or thrift stores.


----------



## D&Blady

Things went good at the salon.Step daughter loves her new hairstyle.My step son whom goes by Jessie now as a very happy fulltime crossdresser loved her new hair style.Step daughter knows she has an older sister now


----------



## arnott

Free lunch at Work today!  I had a Pad Thai with prawns and a cold peach tea with mango star jelly!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> It is so weird, snakes don’t bother me but spiders make me have nightmares. I can’t see one without running and screaming. I hate them! There was a giant one on my back porch a few years ago and I threw a shoe at it from about 50 feet away. It scared it and about 5 trillion babies scattered off that bi*ch’s back. HORRIFIC!


OMG.  I am horrified by spiders too.  wonder what kind that one was with all the babies.  hope I never encounter one of those.  the only spider I can stand is a daddy longlegs.  guess I was told from childhood they're harmless.

one time out cats were hovering over something in the hallway.  I went to see what they were up to and they had found a centipide.....eww....I freaked out screaming at DH to get rid of it

we've had a couple of rattle snakes and some gopher snakes outside but never in the house.  that would be horrid


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> OMG.  I am horrified by spiders too.  wonder what kind that one was with all the babies.  hope I never encounter one of those.  the only spider I can stand is a daddy longlegs.  guess I was told from childhood they're harmless.
> 
> one time out cats were hovering over something in the hallway.  I went to see what they were up to and they had found a centipide.....eww....I freaked out screaming at DH to get rid of it
> 
> we've had a couple of rattle snakes and some gopher snakes outside but never in the house.  that would be horrid


A wolf spider, or some people call it a jumping spider, which is alone why I hate them because well..they jump. It looked like this, about the size of a golf ball.


----------



## Souzie

Sunbathing


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> I have not had any in a very long time! Enjoy!



I see I missed a lot.


----------



## cheremushki

Field full of garlics. 

I'm Korean, so this makes me unreasonably happy.




Also got some perilla leaves to plant.  I love growing these and hoping to grow enough to pickle them this year.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> A wolf spider, or some people call it a jumping spider, which is alone why I hate them because well..they jump. It looked like this, about the size of a golf ball.
> View attachment 5387894


I cant even look at this pic


----------



## Kevinaxx

Eta, i really appreciate f&f, b, for the good food/company/cheer… he had my favorite nightcap waiting for me yesterday and putting up with me insisting on the restaurant that had a hour wait : x


----------



## tlamdang08

I am glad that I take the trail to walk to the church this morning … listening to bird chips, breeze through my hair and complete my walking exercise too


----------



## Christofle

My little ET after her bath 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Welcome to the cat spa


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> My little ET after her bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388076
> 
> Welcome to the cat spa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388078


Haha she's just like a dog. Walking on leashes and now baths!!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> My little ET after her bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388076
> 
> Welcome to the cat spa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388078


She let's you bathe her?!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Haha she's just like a dog. Walking on leashes and now baths!!


She’s a little scared sometimes but if she can hold my arm while in the bath she’s calm as can be! Probably for the post bath treats.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> She let's you bathe her?!


Once every couple of weeks! I also wash her feet each time she comes back into the house though.


----------



## Christofle

The bird is currently being slowly roasted to increase her core temperature to 72 C.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> She’s a little scared sometimes but if she can hold my arm while in the bath she’s calm as can be! Probably for the post bath treats.


See that's the thing with my cat...he doesn't like treats. The little weirdo also doesn't sleep in the beds I buy him or play with store bought toys. His absolute favorite thing to play with is balled up tin foil.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> See that's the thing with my cat...he doesn't like treats. The little weirdo also doesn't sleep in the beds I buy him or play with store bought toys. His absolute favorite thing to play with is balled up tin foil.


That’s not too out there! Luna’s favourite toy is a shoe horn… doesn’t matter how much we pay for a toy she still prefers the shoe horn.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> The bird is currently being slowly roasted to increase her core temperature to 72 C.
> View attachment 5388081
> View attachment 5388091


I had to google
 the recipe.. sounded lovely.  But lot of work!


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I had to google
> the recipe.. sounded lovely.  But lot of work!


The recipe isn’t just lovely… it’s outstanding. Also over night marination makes a world of a difference!


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> The recipe isn’t just lovely… it’s outstanding. Also over night marination makes a world of a difference!


*added for clarity*
Pieces of the poor bird kept disappearing while it was cooling down after it was cooked. I turned around and chunks were stolen by my girlfriend who ran off with them…I’m still not oven the great poultry heist of 2022.


----------



## arnott

My favourite Cherry Blossoms in bloom:


----------



## cheremushki

Been wanting to paint Bella for a while, finally got to get it out of my system.  
And yes, I still baked.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

xsouzie said:


> I won't be needing the pizza cutter then. Thank you!!



Are you sure you don’t need a pizza cutter?





__





						Elsa Peretti® Padova™ pizza cutter in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## JenJBS

xsouzie said:


> Sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 5387912



Our cats could almost be twins!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5388204
> 
> 
> Been wanting to paint Bella for a while, finally got to get it out of my system.
> And yes, I still baked.


OMG!!!! Is it for sale? I will buy this piece from you. How talented you are!!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> OMG!!!! Is it for sale? I will buy this piece from you. How talented you are!!



I'm glad you don't mind I posted this.  I was looking at the photo you've posted while back(it was a great shot), and kept looking at it and finally had to paint it.

Unfortunately it's part of my agenda    So I can't sell it.  I can send you the photo?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> She’s a little scared sometimes but if she can hold my arm while in the bath she’s calm as can be! Probably for the post bath treats.



She's adorable, wanting to hold your arm. So impressed she lets you bathe her!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> I'm glad you don't mind I posted this.  I was looking at the photo you've posted while back(it was a great shot), and kept looking at it and finally had to paint it.
> 
> Unfortunately it's part of my agenda    So I can't sell it.  I can send you the photo?


Awesome...I'll PM you! 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you sure you don’t need a pizza cutter?
> 
> Well it's a good thing it's not available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti® Padova™ pizza cutter in sterling silver. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com





JenJBS said:


> Our cats could almost be twins!
> 
> View attachment 5388210
> 
> View attachment 5388211


Cousins for sure! How cute is he/she?


----------



## JenJBS

xsouzie said:


> Awesome...I'll PM you!
> 
> 
> 
> Cousins for sure! How cute is he/she?



That's Jessie. My girl. Here she is with my boy, Kipling.


Kip: You get down.
Jes: No, you get down.
Kip: You first.
Jes: Nuh-uh. You first.
Me: Both of you get down! Now! You aren't on the kitchen counter now, but you had to be to get to the window. So stop shattering my happy little delusion that you don't get on the counter when I'm not watching - and both of you. Get. Down. Now.
Kip: Ignore the human?
Jes: Ignore the human.


----------



## Souzie

JenJBS said:


> That's Jessie. My girl. Here she is with my boy, Kipling.
> 
> 
> Kip: You get down.
> Jes: No, you get down.
> Kip: You first.
> Jes: Nuh-uh. You first.
> Me: Both of you get down! Now! You aren't on the kitchen counter now, but you had to be to get to the window. So stop shattering my happy little delusion that you don't get on the counter when I'm not watching - and both of you. Get. Down. Now.
> Kip: Ignore the human?
> Jes: Ignore the human.
> 
> View attachment 5388226


I love it!! Reminds me of this video...


----------



## JenJBS

xsouzie said:


> I love it!! Reminds me of this video...




So cute! Thanks!


----------



## mariliz11

Homemade treats


----------



## Tasha1

Paris, St Germain, Cafe de Flore and Kir Royal must


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

xsouzie said:


> Sunbathing
> 
> View attachment 5387912



Such a mood ~


----------



## lill_canele

My baby played with his husky friend on Saturday then had a great time at daycare on Sunday!
Came back super happy and exhausted lol


----------



## Souzie

Low carb burgers..




And this bag of popcorn.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I don’t know why but that ca state lottery commercial still hasn’t grown old on me, the one where they say we don’t know why we love singing in the shower, or anywhere else for that matter (I do love singing) and Rick gets called out, “Rick you are not on mute” when he sings “this conference call is so bor-ing!”



i always make sure I’m on mute and rather be called out on being double mute then not.

oh and this


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t know why but that ca state lottery commercial still hasn’t grown old on me, the one where they say we don’t know why we love singing in the shower, or anywhere else for that matter (I do love singing) and Rick gets called out, “Rick you are not on mute” when he sings “this conference call is so bor-ing!”
> 
> 
> 
> i always make sure I’m on mute and rather be called out on being double mute then not.
> 
> oh and this
> 
> View attachment 5388984


You know what commercial will never get old with me? This Canadian police chase.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lill_canele said:


> My baby played with his husky friend on Saturday then had a great time at daycare on Sunday!
> Came back super happy and exhausted lol
> 
> View attachment 5388627


So precious! I love when doggies have friends who are complete opposites of themselves.


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> You know what commercial will never get old with me? This Canadian police chase.



Omg, I legit thought that was a breaking news story and was thinking wtheck.. until the end


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Omg, I legit thought that was a breaking news story and was thinking wtheck.. until the end


LOL so did I the first time I saw it.


----------



## Roxannek

A new baby came today! Sophie our biggest Brahman had her baby this afternoon. She is a little beauty with snow white hair except for a little brown top knot. Her name is Magnolia.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Low carb burgers..
> 
> View attachment 5388746
> 
> 
> And this bag of popcorn.
> 
> View attachment 5388748




Nice Pickles!


----------



## tlamdang08

Take a trail-excited goal accomplished 10 thousands steps in two hours then finished the day with two hours shopping   


Beautiful views


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Nice Pickles!


Ha they were good...nice and crunchy!


----------



## 880

Winiebean said:


> A quick trip to ny for phantom, great food, and shopping. saw starry night yesterday over 25k steps
> View attachment 5386788
> View attachment 5386789
> View attachment 5386790


Sounds like a lovely trip! Blue ribbon sushi? 

@Tasha1, a kir Royal at cafe F sounds amazing! (We are more cafe Flore than deux Magot   Glad you are having a great time!

DH and I usually stick to our neighborhood for breakfast salad, but for a change we decided to venture further afield to buvette
he had eggs scrambled by the steam of an espresso maker and procuitto. I had the buttermilk waffle sandwich. The table is small, so the plates were small too which was perfect for us







also ended up purchasing some cannele and kouign Aman for friends








						Dominique Ansel Bakery - New York, NY
					

Specialties: Chef Dominique Ansel opened his celebrated Soho flagship, Dominique Ansel Bakery, in November 2011. Previously, Chef Dominique rose to fame as the Executive Pastry Chef of Daniel Boulud's restaurant Daniel for six years. Serving both sweet and savory items, with pastries reigning...




					www.yelp.com


----------



## jblended

@880 Not sure what's more gorgeous, that perfect cup of coffee or you!! 

Edit: How have I missed out on this thread for so long?! Some amazing pictures in here!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Sounds like a lovely trip! Blue ribbon sushi?
> 
> @Tasha1, a kir Royal at cafe F sounds amazing! (We are more cafe Flore than deux Magot   Glad you are having a great time!
> 
> DH and I usually stick to our neighborhood for breakfast salad, but for a change we decided to venture further afield to buvette
> he had eggs scrambled by the steam of an espresso maker and procuitto. I had the buttermilk waffle sandwich. The table is small, so the plates were small too which was perfect for us
> View attachment 5389178
> View attachment 5389179
> View attachment 5389180
> View attachment 5389181
> View attachment 5389182
> 
> 
> also ended up purchasing some cannele and kouign Aman for friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominique Ansel Bakery - New York, NY
> 
> 
> Specialties: Chef Dominique Ansel opened his celebrated Soho flagship, Dominique Ansel Bakery, in November 2011. Previously, Chef Dominique rose to fame as the Executive Pastry Chef of Daniel Boulud's restaurant Daniel for six years. Serving both sweet and savory items, with pastries reigning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yelp.com


Beautiful smile @880 btw I love canneles (but rarely eat them, usually when they are part of mignardises cart at Quince restaurant in San Francisco).


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean

880 said:


> Sounds like a lovely trip! Blue ribbon sushi?
> 
> @Tasha1, a kir Royal at cafe F sounds amazing! (We are more cafe Flore than deux Magot   Glad you are having a great time!
> 
> DH and I usually stick to our neighborhood for breakfast salad, but for a change we decided to venture further afield to buvette
> he had eggs scrambled by the steam of an espresso maker and procuitto. I had the buttermilk waffle sandwich. The table is small, so the plates were small too which was perfect for us
> View attachment 5389178
> View attachment 5389179
> View attachment 5389180
> View attachment 5389181
> View attachment 5389182
> 
> 
> also ended up purchasing some cannele and kouign Aman for friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominique Ansel Bakery - New York, NY
> 
> 
> Specialties: Chef Dominique Ansel opened his celebrated Soho flagship, Dominique Ansel Bakery, in November 2011. Previously, Chef Dominique rose to fame as the Executive Pastry Chef of Daniel Boulud's restaurant Daniel for six years. Serving both sweet and savory items, with pastries reigning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yelp.com


Yes, blue ribbon was researching places online and also on here at yours and a couple others restaurant tips previously  yours looked so good, had to add it to the list. you were right! id def go back there, resonable priced quality sushi. we had a list of a potentials and decided on there after the museum of modern art since it was so close by. Ume in Williamsburg was also a place we wanted to try, but it wasn’t open yet when we were over there. have you been? wondering if they are worth the hype? We went to buvette too! on saturday before heading home  hubby got the waffle sandwhich, i got the one w/ berries. they were delish. i think of all the places, my fave was the italian food. we went to rubirosa the first night, then gelso and grand the second. we tried the kunjip a korean place for lunch the first day and then grace street bakery for matcha shave ice. then leo’s bagels in the financial district the next morning before walking the brooklyn bridge and dumbo… so much good food


----------



## limom

Summer starts in 56 days here. Just saying


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> My baby played with his husky friend on Saturday then had a great time at daycare on Sunday!
> Came back super happy and exhausted lol
> 
> View attachment 5388627
> View attachment 5388629
> View attachment 5388630
> View attachment 5388632
> View attachment 5388633
> View attachment 5388634
> View attachment 5388635
> View attachment 5388639
> View attachment 5388640
> View attachment 5388641
> View attachment 5388642


He's giving Gene Simmons a run for his money with the tongue action!


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Summer starts in 56 days here. Just saying


CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> We are more cafe Flore than deux Magot  Glad you are having a great time!



oh, the same minds again. Cafe Flore is our favourite   
Your breakfast looks very mouth watering


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> CAN'T WAIT!


Same here!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She’s a little scared sometimes but if she can hold my arm while in the bath she’s calm as can be! Probably for the post bath treats.


respectfully, why do you bathe her?
it's my understanding that these days bathing isn't recommended for cats....if they have fleas you're supposed to treat them but not bathe
She is adorable and I can see you love her


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> respectfully, why do you bathe her?
> it's my understanding that these days bathing isn't recommended for cats....if they have fleas you're supposed to treat them but not bathe
> She is adorable and I can see you love her


I only really wash her when she gets dirty (either her rear smelling like a septic system) or from her getting dirty from playing outside (mud, sand, etc…). Cats will invariably eat whatever is on their coat while grooming so if there’s something on it that I don’t want her to ingest then off to the bath the goes.

Moreover I have never washed her with any form of soap! I only wash her in the tub with warm water so as to not dry out her skin by stripping it of its natural oils.


----------



## 880

Winiebean said:


> Yes, blue ribbon was researching places online and also on here at yours and a couple others restaurant tips previously  yours looked so good, had to add it to the list. you were right! id def go back there, resonable priced quality sushi. we had a list of a potentials and decided on there after the museum of modern art since it was so close by. Ume in Williamsburg was also a place we wanted to try, but it wasn’t open yet when we were over there. have you been? wondering if they are worth the hype? We went to buvette too! on saturday before heading home  hubby got the waffle sandwhich, i got the one w/ berries. they were delish. i think of all the places, my fave was the italian food. we went to rubirosa the first night, then gelso and grand the second. we tried the kunjip a korean place for lunch the first day and then grace street bakery for matcha shave ice. then leo’s bagels in the financial district the next morning before walking the brooklyn bridge and dumbo… so much good food
> View attachment 5389207
> 
> View attachment 5389215
> 
> View attachment 5389216


Your food itinerary and pics — love the one I think of the rubirosa pizza — are amazing! I rarely get to Williamsburg, but keep meaning to do so! Hugs


----------



## lill_canele

Baby got a bath, because stinky from all the doggy playdates over the weekend (not enthused)



And then cuddles + allowed onto the bed last night because he was clean.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> I only really wash her when she gets dirty (either her rear smelling like a septic system) or from her getting dirty from playing outside (mud, sand, etc…). Cats will invariably eat whatever is on their coat while grooming so if there’s something on it that I don’t want her to ingest then off to the bath the goes.
> 
> Moreover I have never washed her with any form of soap! I only wash her in the tub with warm water so as to not dry out her skin by stripping it of its natural oils.


Oh, my cats are indoors so they don't get dirty like that 
Amazing that she doesn't mind being bathed


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> Oh, my cats are indoors so they don't get dirty like that
> Amazing that she doesn't mind being bathed


She loves rolling in dirt / mud… you know like those videos of elephants… well that’s Luna whenever she has the chance.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She loves rolling in dirt / mud… you know like those videos of elephants… well that’s Luna whenever she has the chance.


we had a black cat who went outside....I think he sometimes rolled in dirt but he seemed to keep himself clean
That one was a character.  He would seemingly leap to the top of a tall tree in one step (when he was young).  Couldn't be kept inside.  He was too active and would have been too hard on our older cat.


----------



## 880

Fabulous omakase sushi 








						Surprise: Michelin-Starred Sushi Zo Adds Midtown East Location
					

It’s the second outpost from the LA transplant




					ny.eater.com


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

This very small thing makes me so happy. Introducing baby Magnolia born day before yesterday at 3:30 pm. Her massive mother Sophie is very protective so I am staying on my side of the fence.  Our babies are very special scientific miracles, made via artificial insemenation of selective sexed bull semen. We only have females. The breed of cattle is registered Brahman and we breed them for show animals.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Roxannek said:


> This very small thing makes me so happy. Introducing baby Magnolia born yesterday at 3:30 pm. Her massive mother Sophie is very protective so I am staying on my side of the fence.  Our babies are very special scientific miracles, made via artificial insemenation of selective sexed bull semen. We only have females. The breed of cattle is registered Brahman and we breed them for show animals.
> View attachment 5390293


----------



## Roxannek

Roxannek said:


> This very small thing makes me so happy. Introducing baby Magnolia born yesterday at 3:30 pm. Her massive mother Sophie is very protective so I am staying on my side of the fence.  Our babies are very special scientific miracles, made via artificial insemenation of selective sexed bull semen. We only have females. The breed of cattle is registered Brahman and we breed them for show animals.
> View attachment 5390293


And I forgot I had already posted about Magnolia yesterday. What a crazy couple of days it has been.


----------



## COCOLUVR

He makes me laugh. Such a personality.


----------



## Christofle

Caught kitty sleeping … when I popped out my phone to take a photo she gave me this expression « oh no he caught me ».


----------



## Sunshine mama

This sign made me LoL!


----------



## lill_canele

Sunshine mama said:


> This sign made me LoL!
> View attachment 5390374



That is just asking to be poked lol.


----------



## Souzie

Breakfast. I love this cute little waffle iron..




Almond flour waffles.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Not a small thing, but it makes me happy.









						The US is in 'transition phase' of pandemic, Fauci says
					

The United States is "certainly, right now, in this country, out of the pandemic phase," Dr. Anthony Fauci,  President Joe *****'s chief medical adviser and the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said on PBS's "NewsHour" on Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> This very small thing makes me so happy. Introducing baby Magnolia born day before yesterday at 3:30 pm. Her massive mother Sophie is very protective so I am staying on my side of the fence.  Our babies are very special scientific miracles, made via artificial insemenation of selective sexed bull semen. We only have females. The breed of cattle is registered Brahman and we breed them for show animals.
> View attachment 5390293


Simply magnificent!


----------



## Christofle

Give me my scrambled eggs now!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Old friend coming in from OH. Haven’t physically seen her in almost two years!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Have a good dream about my late husband last night


----------



## Christofle

Just realized my favourite band has a new album out.


----------



## limom

^^Sounds interesting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Just realized my favourite band has a new album out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390801


I kept hitting the play button but it wouldn't play!!


----------



## limom

Sunshine mama said:


> I kept hitting the play button but it wouldn't play!!


----------



## Christofle

This adorable photo from Bottier Jimenez on insta.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> It is so weird, snakes don’t bother me but spiders make me have nightmares. I can’t see one without running and screaming. I hate them! There was a giant one on my back porch a few years ago and I threw a shoe at it from about 50 feet away. It scared it and about 5 trillion babies scattered off that bi*ch’s back. HORRIFIC!


Truly the stuff of nightmares!

You reminded me, an old boyfriend was scared of bugs, specifically spiders. If he saw one in his house he would quietly leave, close the door & not return until someone gave him the all clear. 

You can never underestimate or necessarily understand people’s fears or foibles. 
These are real things...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Foxgloves


----------



## Souzie

Keto chocolate cookies.


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> Keto chocolate cookies.
> 
> View attachment 5391268






Separate note, I had wrote awhile back getting my old mentor/colleagues permission to reach out to his client (retired super early, think decade or two before Medicare kicks in) from being one of the founders of a very successful fund) and finally got the email hammered out to the client to see if he’s interested in chatting with the student I’m mentoring.

not only did he reply with a yes but he was so supportive of me as an individual. It really made me happy.

but not as much as the excitement from the student when I told them of the good news.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5391432
> 
> 
> Separate note, I had wrote awhile back getting my old mentor/colleagues permission to reach out to his client (retired super early, think decade or two before Medicare kicks in) from being one of the founders of a very successful fund) and finally got the email hammered out to the client to see if he’s interested in chatting with the student I’m mentoring.
> 
> not only did he reply with a yes but he was so supportive of me as an individual. It really made me happy.
> 
> but not as much as the excitement from the student when I told them of the good news.


That’s a huge thing! Congrats!

here’s a small thing that helped me this week


----------



## tlamdang08

Find a New Coffee shop to try ( some time next week)
Thursday street market Is too fun too skip. Will do it again
A lot of good food and good deals
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ear candle/ relax after a day of walking ( from a friend’s nail and spa shop)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Beautiful flowers





tea house coffee shop
	

		
			
		

		
	



from an antique shop (thinking of copying the idea for a corner in my backyard, near future project)
Need to search for pillows case fabric , something un




a historic house from 1880( if my memory is correct)


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Breakfast. I love this cute little waffle iron..
> 
> View attachment 5390397
> 
> 
> Almond flour waffles.
> 
> View attachment 5390398




Is that Cantaloupe or Papaya?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Is that Cantaloupe or Papaya?


Cantaloupe. I actually hate papaya.


----------



## maria28

Feeling accomplished after being able to take up 45.5kg & 38kg vacuumed new mattresses up the stairs & take down the old ones all by myself the other day…. It’s an accomplishment for me considering 6 years ago, I could barely do even 10kg shoulder presses.

Definitely seeing the results (improved strength) from all the sessions with my health coach over the last 6 years 

And happy that we successfully built son’s bed  last night.  Since covid started & with all the lockdown, I learnt a few diy skills cause I didn’t want to call any builders/handyman and I quite enjoy little projects from time to time now.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

My little lawnmower hard at work.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> My little lawnmower hard at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391970


Love it!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Not small  but makes me the happiest human on earth!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lill_canele said:


> Baby got a bath, because stinky from all the doggy playdates over the weekend (not enthused)
> 
> View attachment 5389441
> 
> And then cuddles + allowed onto the bed last night because he was clean.
> View attachment 5389444
> View attachment 5389445
> View attachment 5389446
> View attachment 5389447
> View attachment 5389448
> View attachment 5389449
> View attachment 5389450


Super cuteness!

So so miss our puppies! Thanks for bringing back the memories....


----------



## sf_newyorker

Little lady, GIANT happiness

​


----------



## arnott

Unexpected Birthday Gift from my Cousin arrived today:


----------



## lill_canele

Sideways tongue


----------



## LilOshawott

Me and my brother opened our little shop ~4 months ago and this made us so happy


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

LilOshawott said:


> Me and my brother opened our little shop ~4 months ago and this made us so happy
> View attachment 5392392


Fantastic! What kind of shop did you open?


----------



## LilOshawott

skyqueen said:


> Fantastic! What kind of shop did you open?


Thank you! It’s a boba/sandwich shop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilOshawott said:


> Me and my brother opened our little shop ~4 months ago and this made us so happy
> View attachment 5392392


Congrats!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

_

_


----------



## HauteMama

xsouzie said:


> Keto chocolate cookies.
> 
> View attachment 5391268



I NEED this recipe!!


----------



## Winiebean

crazy kitty. loves my new mirror


----------



## Souzie

HauteMama said:


> I NEED this recipe!!


Here you go. Enjoy!!!

https://healthyrecipesblogs.com/keto-chocolate-cookies/#recipe


----------



## Sunshine mama

A huge grilled branzino


----------



## HauteMama

xsouzie said:


> Here you go. Enjoy!!!
> 
> https://healthyrecipesblogs.com/keto-chocolate-cookies/#recipe



Thank you!!


----------



## lill_canele

Baby went out to the mall today in style ~


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> A huge grilled branzino
> View attachment 5392770


More of this 

My favourite fish for making fish n chips.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Freshly mowed grass


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Freshly mowed grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392825


This picture just triggered me. 

I just spent the entire day removing all our sod that was dead from a white grub infestation.

Lovely yard though


----------



## lill_canele

Cleaned the kitchen and living room, now time for coffee and cake!


----------



## LilOshawott

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

LilOshawott said:


> Thank you! It’s a boba/sandwich shop.


YUM!


----------



## cheremushki

Winiebean said:


> Yes, blue ribbon was researching places online and also on here at yours and a couple others restaurant tips previously  yours looked so good, had to add it to the list. you were right! id def go back there, resonable priced quality sushi. we had a list of a potentials and decided on there after the museum of modern art since it was so close by. Ume in Williamsburg was also a place we wanted to try, but it wasn’t open yet when we were over there. have you been? wondering if they are worth the hype? We went to buvette too! on saturday before heading home  hubby got the waffle sandwhich, i got the one w/ berries. they were delish. i think of all the places, my fave was the italian food. we went to rubirosa the first night, then gelso and grand the second. we tried the kunjip a korean place for lunch the first day and then grace street bakery for matcha shave ice. then leo’s bagels in the financial district the next morning before walking the brooklyn bridge and dumbo… so much good food
> View attachment 5389207
> 
> View attachment 5389215
> 
> View attachment 5389216


It's really confusing how so many people in this thread eats better than Koreans(me).


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Here you go. Enjoy!!!
> 
> https://healthyrecipesblogs.com/keto-chocolate-cookies/#recipe


One of these days I'll try to make keto dessert.  But ingredient lists are very intimidating.  Kind of like looking at ingredient list for Indian food!


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful sunset


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> One of these days I'll try to make keto dessert.  But ingredient lists are very intimidating.  Kind of like looking at ingredient list for Indian food!


LOL...ingredients like psyllium husk and xanthan gum?   This cookie recipe isn't too bad. Pretty basic ingredients for this one.


----------



## arnott

My humble Gonzo collection!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Baby went out to the mall today in style ~
> 
> View attachment 5392788
> View attachment 5392789
> View attachment 5392790
> View attachment 5392791
> View attachment 5392792
> View attachment 5392793
> View attachment 5392794
> View attachment 5392795
> View attachment 5392796


Very stylish  just like his mother


----------



## Winiebean

cheremushki said:


> It's really confusing how so many people in this thread eats better than Koreans(me).


hubby is half. he wasn’t a huge fan and said there wasn’t much flavor. i did! i liked it. but i wouldn’t be a good judge i guess


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Daff’s in the rain

These flowers opened  up in the rain today. We had a few yesterday & today they are speculatular. 

Heavy rain but not heavy enough to crush the plants.


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Very stylish  just like his mother



Aww, thank you!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Fresh cut gardenias... They fill the entire room with their heavenly scent!


----------



## cheremushki

Winiebean said:


> hubby is half. he wasn’t a huge fan and said there wasn’t much flavor. i did! i liked it. but i wouldn’t be a good judge i guess


Nope, if you like it hubby better take you back.


----------



## Christofle

My little ninja


----------



## Kevinaxx

Playing mah jong  and winning


----------



## lill_canele

Just got my monthly facial! Skin feels so smooth and love the complimentary upper body massage. My lady even gave me an extra 15 minutes + hot stones because she could tell I was feeling a bit chilly.


----------



## Roxannek

Just one frosty dirty martini. YUM!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> My little ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393690



Hi, Luna!


----------



## JenJBS

Made Divinity today! So yummy! (Stock photo - mine don't look that perfectly/evenly sized.)




Conversation with Mom after an early attempt a few years ago.

Me: Made Divinity. This batch is better than my first try. But I'll eventually need to make it a few dozen more times... Just to make sure I prefect my technique...
Mom: A few dozen more times? You do know it's pure sugar?
Me: And corn syrup.
Mom:
Me: That really doesn't help my case, does it?
Mom: No.

Love my Mom!


----------



## LilOshawott

Picking strawberries


----------



## lill_canele

So we tried an item called the “happy hoodie” for our dog during blow drying after a bath. It’s supposed to help calm a dog and protect his ears from the sound of the blow dryer.

It appears to work (slipped down a bit) but it was hilarious to see our dog with it on!


----------



## tlamdang08

Go back to walk on the beach that have beautiful views But difficult to find a parking spot


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

This 20th anniversary edition.


----------



## cheremushki

Having a Monday off.
So sipping coffee and munching on the potato chip cookies(yes you heard that right) I made last night, while looking out to the rain with smug smile plastered on my face that says "I have Monday off" in place instead of the usual Monday-I-need-3-coffees-scowl.

It also makes me happy that my boss understands me.  Because when everyone can say "good morning" like a normal functioning adult, I usually grunt.  So now when she comes in in the morning she says "good morning" to everyone but grunts to me.  So I made her cookies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A morning walk in the park.


----------



## Mimmy

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5394325
> 
> Having a Monday off.
> So sipping coffee and munching on the potato chip cookies(yes you heard that right) I made last night, while looking out to the rain with smug smile plastered on my face that says "I have Monday off" in place instead of the usual Monday-I-need-3-coffees-scowl.
> 
> It also makes me happy that my boss understands me.  Because when everyone can say "good morning" like a normal functioning adult, I usually grunt.  So now when she comes in in the morning she says "good morning" to everyone but grunts to me.  So I made her cookies.


I am happy that your boss understands you and grunts to you in the morning! 

It is very nice of you to make her cookies. I am sure that she values you!


----------



## cheremushki

Mimmy said:


> I am happy that your boss understands you and grunts to you in the morning!
> 
> It is very nice of you to make her cookies. I am sure that she values you!


It's a least I could do for putting up with me.


----------



## lill_canele

LilOshawott said:


> Picking strawberries
> View attachment 5393902
> 
> View attachment 5393903



Looks so fun! 

That reminds me when I was a child, in Taiwan my family + cousins would go strawberry picking together. Afterwards we would wash all the strawberries, sit on a picnic table and dip the strawberries in condensed milk!


----------



## LilOshawott

lill_canele said:


> Looks so fun!
> 
> That reminds me when I was a child, in Taiwan my family + cousins would go strawberry picking together. Afterwards we would wash all the strawberries, sit on a picnic table and dip the strawberries in condensed milk!



My family did the same thing! Strawberries with condensed milk and crushed ice are so yummy, especially on a hot summer day.


----------



## arnott

Received this Birthday Present in the mail from a friend today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

National Two Different Color Shoes Day.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Luna turns 1 today!
She’s opening her presents now!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Luna turns 1 today!
> She’s opening her presents now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394913



Daww! Those eyes! happy birthday Luna!


----------



## tlamdang08

Monday walked
The man choose the best spot to seat.


----------



## tlamdang08

Monday walked 2
Cactus garden was imagining


----------



## tlamdang08

I love Cactus flowers 
	

		
			
		

		
	



bonsai


----------



## tlamdang08

Monday’s morning wake-up call 


Beautiful place to rest after a half of the day walking around 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Really love my hat and my hair 







fininsed Mondaywalk with a Korean signature meal. Soft tofu ☺


----------



## Kevinaxx

Gorgeous pictures as always @tlamdang08 (and taste in food), but the pink flower, what is it? It’s absolutely stunning


----------



## tlamdang08

It i


Kevinaxx said:


> Gorgeous pictures as always @tlamdang08 (and taste in food), but the pink flower, what is it? It’s absolutely stunning


It’s one kind of roses ☺️I didn’t take the name of it. Sorry.


----------



## Kevinaxx

tlamdang08 said:


> It i
> 
> It’s one kind of roses ☺I didn’t take the name of it. Sorry.


It’s gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. (I would be too distracted to take note too).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kevinaxx said:


> Gorgeous pictures as always @tlamdang08 (and taste in food), but the pink flower, what is it? It’s absolutely stunning





tlamdang08 said:


> It i
> 
> It’s one kind of roses ☺I didn’t take the name of it. Sorry.



Those are wild roses.  









						Rosa californica (California Wild Rose)
					

Remarkably robust, Rosa californica (California Wild Rose) is a semi-deciduous shrub adorned with prickly branches clothed with bright green, pinnately divided leaves. It is covered with a plentiful array of fragrant, single, open-faced, flat pink flowers, 1-2 in. across (2-5 cm), with yellow...




					www.gardenia.net


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Luna turns 1 today!
> She’s opening her presents now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394914
> View attachment 5394915


Yes @lill_canele her eyes  and the hat is so cute!


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> Luna turns 1 today!
> She’s opening her presents now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394914
> View attachment 5394915


Aww happy birthday Luna!!


----------



## yoshikitty

tlamdang08 said:


> Monday’s morning wake-up call
> View attachment 5394960
> 
> Beautiful place to rest after a half of the day walking around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394962
> 
> Really love my hat and my hair
> 
> View attachment 5394964
> 
> View attachment 5394965
> View attachment 5394966
> View attachment 5394967
> 
> fininsed Mondaywalk with a Korean signature meal. Soft tofu ☺
> View attachment 5394961



I love your hat, it looks so good on you. Is it a H hat?


----------



## tlamdang08

yoshikitty said:


> I love your hat, it looks so good on you. Is it a H hat?


No, i bought it from a hat store


----------



## tlamdang08

Take a short drive to my favorite beach and complete a walk with 6000 steps goal.


stop by at Trader Joe’s
Orchid with two stems for 14.99


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Monday walked 2
> Cactus garden was imagining
> 
> View attachment 5394937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394938


Are those tree branches with nests in them? I would LOVE one of these for my bird!!


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Are those tree branches with nests in them? I would LOVE one of these for my bird!!


Yeah the nest was interesting to see.
It is started with one original death brand from the tree then they added more to complete a nest with wires and ropes


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Luna turns 1 today!
> She’s opening her presents now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394914
> View attachment 5394915


Ah.... when you sloooowwwlllyyy scroll down the page to see those eyes peer into your soul....

Happy birthday Luna!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Christofle said:


> Luna turns 1 today!
> She’s opening her presents now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394914
> View attachment 5394915



Happy Birthday Luna!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Luna turns 1 today!
> She’s opening her presents now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394914
> View attachment 5394915



Happy Birthday, Luna!


----------



## lill_canele

He could have sat anywhere, but chose this spot


----------



## Kevinaxx

on Instagram: "Bestfriends"
					

shared a post on Instagram: "Bestfriends". Follow their account to see 1067 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				




besties bird and cat

for those without instagram


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> on Instagram: "Bestfriends"
> 
> 
> shared a post on Instagram: "Bestfriends". Follow their account to see 1067 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besties bird and cat
> 
> for those without instagram
> View attachment 5395603


Haha I was just coming to post my constant companions!


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> Haha I was just coming to post my constant companions!
> 
> View attachment 5395619


So adorable!!

for all the cat owners I have a few questions, because a friend let me know that there are a few kittens up for possible adoption but before I go and see/adopt I want to make sure—

I have hardwood floors that aren’t super delicate, but certainly a bit more high maintenance then most flooring. My plan is to always have shoes off so I can keep it naked save a rug or two. Should I be worried about the kittens (still babies and learning obv) and their claws?

same with furniture. Most would be wood except for the couch. I have my eye on some pieces that are really nice, should I just go for nice but durable/affordable in case I need to replace it in a few years vs a couple of decades (my ideal).

my job is not super high demanding but I do go out a bit, I was considering adopting but the reason I held off is same as now, because I’m starting to go out more as I did prior to 2020, so I’m not sure if its responsible of me. I definitely don’t want to adopt just to return but I’m curious, would I be able to juggle cats? Im thinking of adopting a pair (too ambitious?) kittens (should I look for older cats instead?) because that would help, especially if they’re bonded, that then they can play with each other and not be bored.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Monday walked
> The man choose the best spot to seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394916
> 
> View attachment 5394917
> View attachment 5394918
> View attachment 5394919
> View attachment 5394921
> View attachment 5394920
> View attachment 5394927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394926


Really beautiful! Where are these gardens?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kevinaxx said:


> So adorable!!
> 
> for all the cat owners I have a few questions, because a friend let me know that there are a few kittens up for possible adoption but before I go and see/adopt I want to make sure—
> 
> I have hardwood floors that aren’t super delicate, but certainly a bit more high maintenance then most flooring. My plan is to always have shoes off so I can keep it naked save a rug or two. Should I be worried about the kittens (still babies and learning obv) and their claws?
> 
> same with furniture. Most would be wood except for the couch. I have my eye on some pieces that are really nice, should I just go for nice but durable/affordable in case I need to replace it in a few years vs a couple of decades (my ideal).
> 
> my job is not super high demanding but I do go out a bit, I was considering adopting but the reason I held off is same as now, because I’m starting to go out more as I did prior to 2020, so I’m not sure if its responsible of me. I definitely don’t want to adopt just to return but I’m curious, would I be able to juggle cats? Im thinking of adopting a pair (too ambitious?) kittens (should I look for older cats instead?) because that would help, especially if they’re bonded, that then they can play with each other and not be bored.


I am sure @Christofle has plenty of knowledge on the subject and will be happy to answer your questions


----------



## Christofle

*we*


Hanna Wilson said:


> I am sure @Christofle has plenty of knowledge on the subject and will be happy to answer your questions


The only information I have is that my crazy cat needs 24/7 entertainment unlike the other one of the same breed that mostly sleep/does it’s own thing. I’ve also noticed that anything with a tweed / textured finish gets shredded. 

Also blinds RIP


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> *we*
> 
> The only information I have is that my crazy cat needs 24/7 entertainment unlike the other one of the same breed that mostly sleep/does it’s own thing. I’ve also noticed that anything with a tweed / textured finish gets shredded.
> 
> Also blinds RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395745
> View attachment 5395746


Thank you for sharing!  Luna is adorable and I was thinking I could give a cat or two a good home. Does having scratching posts help?


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Luna is adorable and I was thinking I could give a cat or two a good home. Does having scratching posts help?


Depends on the cat, they can be quite picky with their scratching surfaces. Luna hates anything vertical. The hundreds I spent on posts went down the drain because she doesn’t like them. She uses the cheap cardboard ones that I leave laying on the floor instead. Go figure  

The issue is she likes to lay down on top of the sofa which leaves the horizontal surface in front of her ripe for the tearing! She’s a lot better now because we consistently have picked her up and placed her on the floor scratcher each time.

Meanwhile the other cat only uses vertical surfaces…


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Depends on the cat, they can be quite picky with their scratching surfaces. Luna hates anything vertical. The hundreds I spent on posts went down the drain because she doesn’t like them. She uses the cheap cardboard ones that I leave laying on the floor instead. Go figure
> 
> The issue is she likes to lay down on top of the sofa which leaves the horizontal surface in front of her ripe for the tearing! She’s a lot better now because we consistently have picked her up and placed her on the floor scratcher each time.
> 
> Meanwhile the other cat only uses vertical surfaces…
> View attachment 5395755


It sounds like I should be prepared for anything and to take it a bit step at a time eg instead of doing my usual prep and buying spree to get ready, meet the kittens first and then figure out what they like and go from there.

I did learn from your earlier post (have been having adoption on my mind for quite a while) that starting a cat early with harness/leash makes it easier if I want to take them out with me and have them walk/explore vs being in a container.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> It sounds like I should be prepared for anything and to take it a bit step at a time eg instead of doing my usual prep and buying spree to get ready, meet the kittens first and then figure out what they like and go from there.
> 
> I did learn from your earlier post (have been having adoption on my mind for quite a while) that starting a cat early with harness/leash makes it easier if I want to take them out with me and have them walk/explore vs being in a container.


Same for brushing their teeth, start it as early as you can. Luna comes running when I open the tube of toothpaste! She couldn’t be easier… Another one is to get them eating as many base ingredients as you can so you can prevent them from becoming fussy later in life. As for bathing, if you ever plan to, it is better off doing so early! Same if you want to teach your cat tricks such as roll over, sit, etc…


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Same for brushing their teeth, start it as early as you can. Luna comes running when I open the tube of toothpaste! She couldn’t be easier… Another one is to get them eating as many base ingredients as you can so you can prevent them from becoming fussy later in life. As for bathing, if you ever plan to, it is better off doing so early! Same if you want to teach your cat tricks such as roll over, sit, etc…


These are all great things to know.  My other plan was to look at books for tips but I also figured it doesn’t hurt to ask fellow tpers for their experiences/tips. Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> Really beautiful! Where are these gardens?


The Huntington Library 








						Welcome to The Huntington | The Huntington
					

Plan Your Visit




					www.huntington.org


----------



## Christofle

This picture says a thousand words and has me laughing out loud.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> The Huntington Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The Huntington | The Huntington
> 
> 
> Plan Your Visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huntington.org


Thank you! Time to take a trip to LA!


----------



## sdkitty

we have another hummingbird nesting on a string of lights on our patio


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> So adorable!!
> 
> for all the cat owners I have a few questions, because a friend let me know that there are a few kittens up for possible adoption but before I go and see/adopt I want to make sure—
> 
> I have hardwood floors that aren’t super delicate, but certainly a bit more high maintenance then most flooring. My plan is to always have shoes off so I can keep it naked save a rug or two. Should I be worried about the kittens (still babies and learning obv) and their claws?
> 
> same with furniture. Most would be wood except for the couch. I have my eye on some pieces that are really nice, should I just go for nice but durable/affordable in case I need to replace it in a few years vs a couple of decades (my ideal).
> 
> my job is not super high demanding but I do go out a bit, I was considering adopting but the reason I held off is same as now, because I’m starting to go out more as I did prior to 2020, so I’m not sure if its responsible of me. I definitely don’t want to adopt just to return but I’m curious, would I be able to juggle cats? Im thinking of adopting a pair (too ambitious?) kittens (should I look for older cats instead?) because that would help, especially if they’re bonded, that then they can play with each other and not be bored.



I wouldn't worry about the hardwood floors. 

Yeah, your furniture is likely to get clawed. Blinds are goners. 

I think two are actually a bit less work. They entertain each other. Yes, if you'll be gone a lot it would be kinder to have two, so they have company and aren't left alone. Kittens are more work at first, but you can teach them the rules of your house (as much as you can any feline...) so much easier than an adult cat.


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> So adorable!!
> 
> for all the cat owners I have a few questions, because a friend let me know that there are a few kittens up for possible adoption but before I go and see/adopt I want to make sure—
> 
> I have hardwood floors that aren’t super delicate, but certainly a bit more high maintenance then most flooring. My plan is to always have shoes off so I can keep it naked save a rug or two. Should I be worried about the kittens (still babies and learning obv) and their claws?
> 
> same with furniture. Most would be wood except for the couch. I have my eye on some pieces that are really nice, should I just go for nice but durable/affordable in case I need to replace it in a few years vs a couple of decades (my ideal).
> 
> my job is not super high demanding but I do go out a bit, I was considering adopting but the reason I held off is same as now, because I’m starting to go out more as I did prior to 2020, so I’m not sure if its responsible of me. I definitely don’t want to adopt just to return but I’m curious, would I be able to juggle cats? Im thinking of adopting a pair (too ambitious?) kittens (should I look for older cats instead?) because that would help, especially if they’re bonded, that then they can play with each other and not be bored


hardwood floors are a lot easier to clean up than carpet when they throw up
wood furniture isn't that vulnerable but any time you have pets there can be damage
I highly recommend getting a pair to keep each other company


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. Little things that make me happy are shopping on Zara, for a pair of bubble pink trousers to spruce up my pink wardrobe!


----------



## Christofle

Leftover pizza


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Leftover pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396597


For anyone wondering, it’s a cauliflower crust and this company won an award for their recipe. It’s pretty amazing!


----------



## tlamdang08

Last night sunset walk




pepper tree, after I rubbed their cover off, they smell so good.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I wouldn't worry about the hardwood floors.
> 
> Yeah, your furniture is likely to get clawed. Blinds are goners.
> 
> I think two are actually a bit less work. They entertain each other. Yes, if you'll be gone a lot it would be kinder to have two, so they have company and aren't left alone. Kittens are more work at first, but you can teach them the rules of your house (as much as you can any feline...) so much easier than an adult cat.


I haven't had any problems with cats or kittens destroying blinds.  I have seen some kittens climb curtains.
The two we have now are the first time we've adopted a pair.  I highly recommend it.  
One of the biggest issues we had was with older cats throwing up hairballs on carpet.  Much easier to clean up on a hard surface.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Riding the double decker bus!


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> So adorable!!
> 
> for all the cat owners I have a few questions, because a friend let me know that there are a few kittens up for possible adoption but before I go and see/adopt I want to make sure—
> 
> I have hardwood floors that aren’t super delicate, but certainly a bit more high maintenance then most flooring. My plan is to always have shoes off so I can keep it naked save a rug or two. Should I be worried about the kittens (still babies and learning obv) and their claws?
> 
> same with furniture. Most would be wood except for the couch. I have my eye on some pieces that are really nice, should I just go for nice but durable/affordable in case I need to replace it in a few years vs a couple of decades (my ideal).
> 
> my job is not super high demanding but I do go out a bit, I was considering adopting but the reason I held off is same as now, because I’m starting to go out more as I did prior to 2020, so I’m not sure if its responsible of me. I definitely don’t want to adopt just to return but I’m curious, would I be able to juggle cats? Im thinking of adopting a pair (too ambitious?) kittens (should I look for older cats instead?) because that would help, especially if they’re bonded, that then they can play with each other and not be bored.


Sorry for the late reply...but I would get two kittens so they could grow up together. I had two cats and got them at different times...the older one did not tolerate the younger one at all and would always hiss and claw at him whenever he came near. But it's my understanding that it's also dependant on the cats' personalities.

As for wood flooring, my cat runs and slides on our wood floors whenever he has the night crazies and it's never been a problem. Regarding furniture, I would probably stick with affordable furniture until the cats are older...just to see how they fare. We have a few claw marks on our leather sectional but it isn't due to scratching. Sometimes when my cat jumps up on the sofa, he digs his nails in the leather to keep his balance. At our old house, he did have a problem with scratching even though he has plenty of scratching posts. We used to have all wood stairs and there were deep nail marks on the newel posts. Luckily it didn't look too bad and kind of looked like it was part of the stairs!   We have wrought iron stairs now with different shaped wood newel posts and so far, he hasn't done any damage to them.

I think you'll do just fine with cats. They are pretty independent and don't need as much attention as say, dogs. Especially with two since they can keep each other company whenever you're gone.


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the late reply...but I would get two kittens so they could grow up together. I had two cats and got them at different times...the older one did not tolerate the younger one at all and would always hiss and claw at him whenever he came near. But it's my understanding that it's also dependant on the cats' personalities.
> 
> As for wood flooring, my cat runs and slides on our wood floors whenever he has the night crazies and it's never been a problem. Regarding furniture, I would probably stick with affordable furniture until the cats are older...just to see how they fare. We have a few claw marks on our leather sectional but it isn't due to scratching. Sometimes when my cat jumps up on the sofa, he digs his nails in the leather to keep his balance. At our old house, he did have a problem with scratching even though he has plenty of scratching posts. We used to have all wood stairs and there were deep nail marks on the newel posts. Luckily it didn't look too bad and kind of looked like it was part of the stairs!   We have wrought iron stairs now with different shaped wood newel posts and so far, he hasn't done any damage to them.
> 
> I think you'll do just fine with cats. They are pretty independent and don't need as much attention as say, dogs. Especially with two since they can keep each other company whenever you're gone.


we have leather furniture now and the cats don't scratch on it.  I had a cat years ago who destroyed the corner of a sofa - fabric.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the late reply...but I would get two kittens so they could grow up together. I had two cats and got them at different times...the older one did not tolerate the younger one at all and would always hiss and claw at him whenever he came near. But it's my understanding that it's also dependant on the cats' personalities.
> 
> As for wood flooring, my cat runs and slides on our wood floors whenever he has the night crazies and it's never been a problem. Regarding furniture, I would probably stick with affordable furniture until the cats are older...just to see how they fare. We have a few claw marks on our leather sectional but it isn't due to scratching. Sometimes when my cat jumps up on the sofa, he digs his nails in the leather to keep his balance. At our old house, he did have a problem with scratching even though he has plenty of scratching posts. We used to have all wood stairs and there were deep nail marks on the newel posts. Luckily it didn't look too bad and kind of looked like it was part of the stairs!   We have wrought iron stairs now with different shaped wood newel posts and so far, he hasn't done any damage to them.
> 
> I think you'll do just fine with cats. They are pretty independent and don't need as much attention as say, dogs. Especially with two since they can keep each other company whenever you're gone.


To add-on to this, it’s a lot easier if they are litter mates.


----------



## Souzie

After so much rain lately, woke up to sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> To add-on to this, it’s a lot easier if they are litter mates.


litter mates may be more bonded but if you get two kittens the same age, that works....or as we did, two from the same household, close in age (ours were 6 and 9 months)


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Canada geese with goslings on the front lawn. Didn’t take pix as theses critters have rsp recon for all triggers even phone pics. 

The drake walked in front of the group. The goslings ran between the mother & father & the mother stretched out her neck to cover the goslings. So protective!  Never seen this before. An advantage of not having dogs right now.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> After so much rain lately, woke up to sunshine and blue skies.
> 
> View attachment 5396870


Your rain's over here...
Take it back...


----------



## cheremushki

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Canada geese with goslings on the front lawn. Didn’t take pix as theses critters have rsp recon for all triggers even phone pics.
> 
> The drake walked in front of the group. The goslings ran between the mother & father & the mother stretched out her neck to cover the goslings. So protective!  Never seen this before. An advantage of not having dogs right now.


Drake?
Pappy?


----------



## Souzie

Japchae! And for the Koreans...namely @cheremushki, I did not cook it in the wok LOL...it was just the biggest vessel I had to mix everything in.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Japchae! And for the Koreans...namely @cheremushki, I did not cook it in the wok LOL...it was just the biggest vessel I had to mix everything in.
> 
> View attachment 5397038


Did you also soak the dried mushrooms?


----------



## arnott

Birthday gifts from a friend!




Here's the musical card it came with:


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Did you also soak the dried mushrooms?


No. Instead of using dried shiitake, I used fresh cremini mushrooms this time.


----------



## TinyB

Caught my cat being derpy during a long meeting. Work life balance


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

cheremushki said:


> Drake?
> Pappy?
> View attachment 5396979


Cute! 
Drake is a huge hero here!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Japchae! And for the Koreans...namely @cheremushki, I did not cook it in the wok LOL...it was just the biggest vessel I had to mix everything in.
> 
> View attachment 5397038


I'm impressed!  This requires lot of work!
Funny.  This was my week worth of food just last week!  My mom packed me a huge portion to go after I visited her.  While she was making it we were talking about how we make it.  She tends to do the "wok style" by frying the noodle in the pen, while I boil it in the pot with soy sauce(I googled it in a rush).  She made it bit salty, so I was instructed to eat it with rice.  Carb on carb, like Asian style.

Also *Christofle *my family also use same mushroom, but we also use shiitake or even dried ear mushroom.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Doggo brought her leash to the front door


----------



## Christofle

Strawberries from the farm


----------



## Kevinaxx

Helped a client and their spouse retire early  

also the thanks I got from a client retired, made the market downturn work for her and not with just buys, but also tax management wise, as she’s in the highest bracket (no sells).


----------



## Roxannek

Oh my. Newborn raccoons in a split tree behind my house. We saw Mama earlier and she is secretly moving them to a safer location. Fig and Olive (my weenie dogs) are going insane because they can hear the babies chirping. They cannot get to them, they are safe. I wish I knew how to post a video here because they sound so sweet.


----------



## lilpikachu

I’m a huge fan of BTS and recently took on a secondment at work.

The person who I am replacing for six months was chatting with me yesterday and I just found out that she also loves BTS 

The icing on the cake is that her favourite member (Jin - guy in my profile pic) is also my favourite member (she didn’t know his name).  I had so much fun at work yesterday recommending songs and videos for her to watch


----------



## lill_canele

One of our patients brought us homemade brownies! She said she had a wonderful time with us. So sweet!


----------



## Roxannek

Baby Magnolia came over and let me pet her for the first time. Those eyelashes and ears


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tlamdang08 said:


> The Huntington Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to The Huntington | The Huntington
> 
> 
> Plan Your Visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huntington.org


Your photos are beautiful and so are you! Have you been to Descanso Gardens lately? I hope I can make it to visit both places but that may not happen.


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> Monday walked 2
> Cactus garden was imagining
> 
> View attachment 5394928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394939


Have you been to Lotusland? It's in Santa Barbara and well worth the trip. I was there many years ago, and the history of Ganna Walska and her creation are fascinating and beautiful.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## alisonzk

2 small things that make me happy: My cat and the smell of coffee!


----------



## D&Blady

My first younger brother bringing over his new girlfriend and introduced her to me.I like her,she took it well about me also telling me she is like me,a pre op mtf transsexual.


----------



## sdkitty

this cactus gives us a flower just once a year I think.  This time we're getting two.  Flowers only last a day or two but so beautiful.


----------



## Christofle

Open sesame


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Open sesame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397989


I love how her personality is shining through, you can tell that a lot of it is because of the care/love you give her.

the kittens are still nursing but I’m going to give the folks caring for the mom/nursing a call and see.

thank you everyone that gave advice/tips/feedback,.


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> I love how her personality is shining through, you can tell that a lot of it is because of the care/love you give her.
> 
> the kittens are still nursing but I’m going to give the folks caring for the mom/nursing a call and see.
> 
> thank you everyone that gave advice/tips/feedback,.


so exciting that you're getting two fur babies ....look forward tp pics


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I love how her personality is shining through, you can tell that a lot of it is because of the care/love you give her.
> 
> the kittens are still nursing but I’m going to give the folks caring for the mom/nursing a call and see.
> 
> thank you everyone that gave advice/tips/feedback,.


Wooo you got kittens!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Long hot bath and wine on Friday night after looooooong week.
Then falling asleep in the said bath.


----------



## Kevinaxx

sdkitty said:


> so exciting that you're getting two fur babies ....look forward tp pics





cheremushki said:


> Wooo you got kittens!!!  Congratulations!!!


I’m excited at the prospect! I haven’t seen them yet and this weekend I can’t go visit so it’ll likely be next weekend.


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m excited at the prospect! I haven’t seen them yet and this weekend I can’t go visit so it’ll likely be next weekend.


are the pure breed?  have you seen pics?  I'm living vicariously through you


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I wouldn't worry about the hardwood floors.
> 
> Yeah, your furniture is likely to get clawed. Blinds are goners.
> 
> I think two are actually a bit less work. They entertain each other. Yes, if you'll be gone a lot it would be kinder to have two, so they have company and aren't left alone. Kittens are more work at first, but you can teach them the rules of your house (as much as you can any feline...) so much easier than an adult cat.


rules of the house is funny....our cats do stuff when we're not looking.  Like when I got up this morning I found her on top of the refrigerator...no harm in that but from there she uses the counter to get down so we'd prefer she not walk on the counter with her feet have have been in litter


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't have any pets so I have to befriend wild animals.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any pets so I have to befriend wild animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398076
> View attachment 5398077


tree squirrel?  we have ground squirrels and don't find they cute as they eat our plants


----------



## jackie100

I am still sheltering in place because I think home is safest. The only things that make me happy is Uber Eats delivery and online shopping. Also my samsung s7 tablet


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any pets so I have to befriend wild animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398076
> View attachment 5398077


Fantastic pictures @Sunshine mama


----------



## Kevinaxx

sdkitty said:


> are the pure breed?  have you seen pics?  I'm living vicariously through you


Not pure breed. I have thought of marine coon because I’m a huge fan of big and fluffy but, this is more of a feral cat in a friend’s customer’s warehouse, and I figured it would be good to adopt them, I plan to adopt anyways even though I do like certain breeds very uncommon in shelters.


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> Not pure breed. I have thought of marine coon because I’m a huge fan of big and fluffy but, this is more of a feral cat in a friend’s customer’s warehouse, and I figured it would be good to adopt them, I plan to adopt anyways even though I do like certain breeds very uncommon in shelters.


that's great that you're rescuing them
even though mom is feral, if you get kittens when they're young, hopefully the will be nice and tame for you once they get used to you handling them


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> I'm impressed!  This requires lot of work!
> Funny.  This was my week worth of food just last week!  My mom packed me a huge portion to go after I visited her.  While she was making it we were talking about how we make it.  She tends to do the "wok style" by frying the noodle in the pen, while I boil it in the pot with soy sauce(I googled it in a rush).  She made it bit salty, so I was instructed to eat it with rice.  Carb on carb, like Asian style.
> 
> Also *Christofle *my family also use same mushroom, but we also use shiitake or even dried ear mushroom.



Agreed. There is just so much sautéing involved...which is why I only make it once in a while! And there seems to be many variations. The recipe I followed said to sauté everything separately, boil the noodles, mix everything together, add the sauce and mix again.


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> Not pure breed. I have thought of marine coon because I’m a huge fan of big and fluffy but, this is more of a feral cat in a friend’s customer’s warehouse, and I figured it would be good to adopt them, I plan to adopt anyways even though I do like certain breeds very uncommon in shelters.


just a suggestion - if you have issues or questions after you adopt the fur babies, you might want to post in the Animalicious subforum


----------



## Souzie

My cherry blossoms. Also realized it was photobombed after I took the picture.


----------



## lill_canele

Hiking with the baby!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Open sesame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397989


Hi, Luna!          So cute! So much personality! 





Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any pets so I have to befriend wild animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398076
> View attachment 5398077



Wow! These photos are professional quality!  Extraordinary!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kevinaxx said:


> Not pure breed. I have thought of marine coon because I’m a huge fan of big and fluffy but, this is more of a feral cat in a friend’s customer’s warehouse, and I figured it would be good to adopt them, I plan to adopt anyways even though I do like certain breeds very uncommon in shelters.



Rescues are the best!  Congratulations!  Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> tree squirrel?  we have ground squirrels and don't find they cute as they eat our plants


And dig/burrow in your yard! I have both tree and ground squirrels


----------



## Souzie

This lovely painting of Bela and my cat from the talented @cheremushki. Thanks again!!


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> And dig/burrow in your yard! I have both tree and ground squirrels


yes, we have a hill that's threated with collapse from the tunnels


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kevinaxx said:


> a feral cat in a friend’s customer’s warehouse


* Hopefully, the person caring for them has started handling the kittens already. That will make it much easier for you.
* You'll need to take them to a vet right away for their first set of shots and deworming.
* Get them micro-chipped and send in the registration.
* Cats retract their claws when walking so your wood floors won't be in danger. However, any rugs are at risk of being used for scratching.
* Get them used to their claws being trimmed when young. Only front claws and only sharp tips.
* Figure out where you're going to put the litter box. One will be fine at first but you may need two when they're adults.
* Feed the best quality food you can afford. Wet food is super important for kidney and urinary tract health.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

xsouzie said:


> My cherry blossoms. Also realized it was photobombed after I took the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5398186


What is it? A bunny?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> Baby Magnolia came over and let me pet her for the first time. Those eyelashes and ears
> View attachment 5397674





Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any pets so I have to befriend wild animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398076
> View attachment 5398077


major cuties. 

Bonus, when we had to re home our long time pets due to medical reasons, the wildlife we never saw previously suddenly appeared including their babies. Major cuteness around the house... turning
Lemons into lemonade....


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> What is it? A bunny?


Yes LOL


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> tree squirrel?  we have ground squirrels and don't find they cute as they eat our plants


Absolutey! CHeck the fertilizer if it is fish based or blood meal that will attract the wildlife. 

Getting our veggie beds ready for seedlings. Still to cold here for most plants.


----------



## euro-luxe

Has anyone seen the Koda the Fluff videos on youtube? They are absolutely precious. Koda the pomeranian teamed up with the Florida police departments to make awareness videos. Koda rides around in a mini red Bentley convertible with sunglasses and makes the cutest videos. Here are a couple of my favorite videos. Guaranteed to make you smile. The last video where she gets her car serviced is pretty funny.







- EURO-LUXE -


----------



## Grande Latte

euro-luxe said:


> Has anyone seen the Koda the Fluff videos on youtube? They are absolutely precious. Koda the pomeranian teamed up with the Florida police departments to make awareness videos. Koda rides around in a mini red Bentley convertible with sunglasses and makes the cutest videos. Here are a couple of my favorite videos. Guaranteed to make you smile. The last video where she gets her car serviced is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EURO-LUXE -



I LOVE Koda!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Hiking with the baby!
> 
> View attachment 5398196
> View attachment 5398197
> View attachment 5398199
> View attachment 5398200
> View attachment 5398201
> View attachment 5398202
> View attachment 5398203
> View attachment 5398204


Loving the Simba pic


----------



## Christofle

Blast to the past


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Blast to the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398911


Luna’s eyes


----------



## tlamdang08

Vanilla Bean said:


> Your photos are beautiful and so are you! Have you been to Descanso Gardens lately? I hope I can make it to visit both places but that may not happen.





chowlover2 said:


> Have you been to Lotusland? It's in Santa Barbara and well worth the trip. I was there many years ago, and the history of Ganna Walska and her creation are fascinating and beautiful.


I have been there many years ago. I am Planning to go back sometime in fall this year. Thank you for suggesting


----------



## tlamdang08

First ring/ a Mother’s Day gift from my oldest son


----------



## cheremushki

Watching my plant grow, one leaf unfurling. 







I'm seeing about 5 more nodules all at once right now.  So excited on watching those growing at the same time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These fowers make me happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunset!!


----------



## D&Blady

Having a great Mother's Day,my future step kids each got me a card and wrote a letter thanking me for what I have done for them seeing I will be a great step mom.Husband got me a nice tennis bracelet


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> First ring/ a Mother’s Day gift from my oldest son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399082
> View attachment 5399083
> 
> View attachment 5399084


Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> This lovely painting of Bela and my cat from the talented @cheremushki. Thanks again!!
> 
> View attachment 5398342


Love these! @cheremushki is so talented!


----------



## Aaalicia

My pets, hot cocoa, sitting outside on a sunny day, gardening, the smell of fresh flowers, nature photography and painting, playing “cozy games”, baking, peanut butter or just plain peanuts lol, Mexican food, taking hikes and walks, spending time with my SO, fluffy blankets, learning new things/reading, and even just taking my bags out. And the simplest thing: sitting in my papasan. The comfort is real.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kevinaxx said:


> Im thinking of adopting a pair (too ambitious?) kittens (should I look for older cats instead?) because that would help, especially if they’re bonded, that then they can play with each other and not be bored.



I think your initial instincts were good. Best to start off with an older cat. Kittens require a lot of attention including more mealtimes than adults. An older cat would be much more chill if you're gone for an evening. Besides, they are always the ones that get stuck at the shelter because they're not kittens.


----------



## Roxannek

Another new baby! Last one until September. All of our calves should be girls because we have them artificially insemenated with sexed to female semen. There is always that teeny chance a male sperm can sneak in and it did with this one. And we are thrilled because he is a cutie! Meet Mr. Boo Manso.


----------



## Roxannek

Oh and one more thing that made me happy this past weekend. I love to pull pranks on my hubby. Like I hide his coffee or take his plate of food outside and tell him HE left it there.   I have hidden ALL his underwear under his pillow..stuff like that. Yesterday I put this on our atv trail that goes from our house to the cow pastures. Like Super Mario Cart. I guess it didn’t work because no mention of him hitting it and sliding into the woods. Shoot, now I need to think up something else.


----------



## cheremushki

Roxannek said:


> Another new baby! Last one until September. All of our calves should be girls because we have them artificially insemenated with sexed to female semen. There is always that teeny chance a male sperm can sneak in and it did with this one. And we are thrilled because he is a cutie! Meet Mr. Boo Manso.
> View attachment 5399674
> View attachment 5399675


Will you keep him? How come only female cows?


----------



## Roxannek

cheremushki said:


> Will you keep him? How come only female cows?


No we will not keep him. But we will keep him until he is weaned at about 7-8 months. He is already sold to a neighbor friend of ours that raises cows too. We only have females so we don’t have any inbreeding. We only have 40 acres so it would be hard to keep them separated.


----------



## chowlover2

cheremushki said:


> Will you keep him? How come only female cows?


Females only produce milk when they have a calf. Makes sense for a small dairy farm to only have females.


----------



## lill_canele

Cuddles with the baby, started off with the husband, ended up with me!


----------



## Tilis

Roxannek said:


> Another new baby! Last one until September. All of our calves should be girls because we have them artificially insemenated with sexed to female semen. There is always that teeny chance a male sperm can sneak in and it did with this one. And we are thrilled because he is a cutie! Meet Mr. Boo Manso.



I agree, Mr Boo Manso is a cutie indeed


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Breakfast potatoes because it’s the start of the weekend!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Breakfast potatoes because it’s the start of the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400114


You are so lucky, it is for you


----------



## Souzie

Last nights dinner. Sashimi salad and brown rice hand rolls.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My little nephew, still a baby imho, picked up the Cheerios he dropped on his own without prompt.

just wish his favorite word lately is something else besides no.


----------



## sf_newyorker

.•.


Officially 



A



New Yorker!
•.•​


----------



## Grande Latte

sf_newyorker said:


> .•.
> View attachment 5400287
> 
> Officially
> 
> View attachment 5400289
> 
> A
> 
> View attachment 5400288
> 
> New Yorker!
> •.•​


A brand new puppy! How adorable!


----------



## 880

Torta Salata, fabulous sourdough whole wheat toast, and bomboloni stuffed with rhubarb and pastry cream (the last not pictured ) at Lodi NYC. My photo does not do the food justice










						Lodi - Midtown - New York - The Infatuation
					

Lodi serves fantastic Italian food in a little cafe in Rockefeller Center, and it's the best option for lunch or a casual dinner in the area.




					www.theinfatuation.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Last nights dinner. Sashimi salad and brown rice hand rolls.
> 
> View attachment 5400238


My DH would have loved this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sf_newyorker said:


> .•.
> View attachment 5400287
> 
> Officially
> 
> View attachment 5400289
> 
> A
> 
> View attachment 5400288
> 
> New Yorker!
> •.•​


Awwww soooo cute!
It's hard to tell where your fur baby begins and where the rug and stuffed animal begin!!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> My DH would have loved this!


It was spicy sashimi salad and boy, did it have a kick!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I really hope I can keep them alive..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I really hope I can keep them alive..
> 
> View attachment 5400631


I hope so too. Keep us posted!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww soooo cute!
> It's hard to tell where your fur baby begins and where the rug and stuffed animal begin!!



Yes, she can get lost in the donut bed. She becomes a blueberry!


----------



## mariliz11

New plants, on my new outdoor furniture, on my new balcony on my just moved in flat


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fresh Perilla leaves from last year's seeds that fell to the ground!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> New plants, on my new outdoor furniture, on my new balcony on my just moved in flat


Wow! Everything is beautiful, and congrats on your new flat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sf_newyorker said:


> Yes, she can get lost in the donut bed. She becomes a blueberry!
> 
> View attachment 5400672


Soooo cute!!


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Everything is beautiful, and congrats on your new flat!


Thank you so much SSM!


----------



## Christofle

This Salmon Porsche… weird coloured cars make me smile.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> This Salmon Porsche… weird coloured cars make me smile.
> View attachment 5400750


All I see is a pretty pink car!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> All I see is a pretty pink car!


Luna sees lunch


----------



## nycgirl79

Hummingbirds!
My husband and I bought a house in RI last year, and before then, I had never seen a hummingbird in person. They are such beautiful, curious little creatures - I absolutely love them.


----------



## Kevinaxx

made my day.


----------



## lill_canele

I saw these tea mugs  and I had to get them! There’s a pug on the dog one!


----------



## lill_canele

This makes my OCD happy


----------



## arnott

The view from my Birthday Dinner today!


----------



## nortusfitness

Hello, These small thing makes me happy
1. Devotion of God
2. Planting trees
3. Work with your favorite person
4. Taking care of animals
5. Teasing my siblings


----------



## arnott

The food at my Birthday Dinner:


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> The food at my Birthday Dinner:



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## poleneceline

Tea, time with loved ones, good books! Recently I'm loving "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster" and the "Jade City" series by Fonda Lee. I've also been playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Christofle

Hard day of work at the “office”.


----------



## Souzie

Snacks.


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> The view from my Birthday Dinner today!




Happy Birthday!


----------



## lill_canele

Sleepy baby


----------



## Kevinaxx

Dessert


----------



## Brimson

Not so small I guess, but I was made manager of the art gallery I work at the other day.
I've wanted it for so long, but I didn't think I'd get it so soon. So I popped open the Moet I was saving for my work milestone and looking forward to getting stuck in!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Hard day of work at the “office”.
> View attachment 5401466


Your new swimming pool that was being built last year?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Your new swimming pool that was being built last year?


Indeed!


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Indeed!


Gorgeous! Luna approved?


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous! Luna approved?


Approved too much, she keeps trying to hop in.


----------



## Christofle

This adorable underwater set


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> This adorable underwater set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402345


Now you’re asking for trouble!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Christofle said:


> Approved too much, she keeps trying to hop in.


If she can walk on a leash, she can learn to swim!

Congrats...it will be great in the summer.


----------



## lill_canele

Had a work event today and got to take the table flowers home!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My grandmother gave me some of her old necklaces and one Navajo turquoise pendant. I'm wearing it right now. I love being at their home. I love my grandparents with all of my heart.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lately: leaving work on time/early, enjoying the weather, taking in my new place as pieces slowly roll in… and will probably continue to for the next few years easily.

I’m also excited for the jam-packed weekend.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I really hope I can keep them alive..
> 
> View attachment 5400631



You're iffy is bigger than I thought??



Sunshine mama said:


> Fresh Perilla leaves from last year's seeds that fell to the ground!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400710



How do you eat them?  I usually love them with bbqed meat.


----------



## cheremushki

I got to sleep 8 hours.
I've been having sleep problems to the point where it felt like being drunk time to time.  So THAT made me incredibly happy.

And just lazily waking up and lounging in bed while listening to gentle rain outside, not having to rush out.


----------



## Souzie

Lilacs.


----------



## Christofle

My sous-chef


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Lilacs.
> 
> View attachment 5403800


So pretty!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Happy Birthday!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!




Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!


Yes! I'm waiting for my white lilacs to bloom a little more before cutting them. I gotta say though...the white lilacs are more fragrant than the purple. I assumed it would be the other way around. Either way, I LOVE the smell of fresh lilacs...so intoxicating!! My husband, not so much so he hates this time of year.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy to go back to my  young full body and styles


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Yes! I'm waiting for my white lilacs to bloom a little more before cutting them. I gotta say though...the white lilacs are more fragrant than the purple. I assumed it would be the other way around. Either way, I LOVE the smell of fresh lilacs...so intoxicating!! My husband, not so much so he hates this time of year.


That's interesting. 
Why does your DH hate the fragrance? Too feminine? Too fragrant?


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy to go back to my  young full body and styles
> 
> View attachment 5403988


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Flowers


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> That's interesting.
> Why does your DH hate the fragrance? Too feminine? Too fragrant?


He says it smells sickeningly sweet.


----------



## Souzie

Nice day. Perfect weather for some homemade popsicles.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## ashin121

I love this thread. Makes me appreciate the simple things in life. Thank you. 

Also this mothers day card from my son (6 yo). He knows me so well. Ahha (I wish i could buy 100 purses with $1000 haha)


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Nice day. Perfect weather for some homemade popsicles.
> 
> View attachment 5404214
> 
> View attachment 5404215



Aren't you guys normally colder than us??  That's so hot!


----------



## cheremushki

ashin121 said:


> I love this thread. Makes me appreciate the simple things in life. Thank you.
> 
> Also this mothers day card from my son (6 yo). He knows me so well. Ahha (I wish i could buy 100 purses with $1000 haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404326


Ok, but can we talk about this "cold noodles"?
Japanese?  Korean?  I think Chinese have them too?  When the weather gets hot I can't eat much, so I just end up eating various cold noodles most of the season.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Aren't you guys normally colder than us??  That's so hot!


You are correct. Tomorrow, it's going back down to 17.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Ok, but can we talk about this "cold noodles"?
> Japanese?  Korean?  I think Chinese have them too?  When the weather gets hot I can't eat much, so I just end up eating various cold noodles most of the season.


Bibim Guksu would have been perfect with this 33 C weather in Canada.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Bibim Guksu would have been perfect with this 33 C weather in Canada.


Oh totally!  That's one of the tings I make a lot.  Kimchie version or only hot sauce version.  If you're not vegetarian, eat it with side of pork belly.

You should try hiyashi chuka, super healthy Japanese cold noodle.  My partner always makes it for me.
Or if you want more Korean, try making the naengmyeon


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Oh totally!  That's one of the tings I make a lot.  Kimchie version or only hot sauce version.  If you're not vegetarian, eat it with side of pork belly.
> 
> You should try hiyashi chuka, super healthy Japanese cold noodle.  My partner always makes it for me.
> Or if you want more Korean, try making the naengmyeon


That’s the ice one! I’ve had it a few times. My girlfriend made it for me in the dead of winter though.


----------



## essiedub

cheremushki said:


> Watching my plant grow, one leaf unfurling.
> View attachment 5399097
> View attachment 5399098
> View attachment 5399099
> View attachment 5399100
> View attachment 5399101
> 
> 
> I'm seeing about 5 more nodules all at once right now.  So excited on watching those growing at the same time.


What is this polka dot plant? Begonia? So whimsical!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Bibim Guksu would have been perfect with this 33 C weather in Canada.


It's 33 in MTL?   



cheremushki said:


> Oh totally!  That's one of the tings I make a lot.  Kimchie version or only hot sauce version.  If you're not vegetarian, eat it with side of pork belly.
> 
> You should try hiyashi chuka, super healthy Japanese cold noodle.  My partner always makes it for me.
> Or if you want more Korean, try making the naengmyeon


Love cold soba noodle salad with soft boiled eggs for hot weather.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> It's 33 in MTL?
> 
> 
> Love cold soba noodle salad with soft boiled eggs for hot weather.


Friday and Saturday were 33. Today was a lot more reasonable!


----------



## Roxannek

We changed the little bull calf’s name to Melvin. It just fits him better than Boo. These two little ones are just the sweetest things. They are inseparable and jump and play all day. Melvin and Magnolia.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Nice day. Perfect weather for some homemade popsicles.
> 
> View attachment 5404214
> 
> View attachment 5404215




I just bought a set of Popscicle molds today!  What kind of juice did you use?


----------



## arnott

My Dad's friend who owns a boat pulled these Spot Prawns out of the ocean this morning!  My favourite food!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My mom watched her first hockey game with me. We saw an epic game 7 and the New York Rangers are moving on in the playoffs. Finally, my mom is a hockey fan


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> That’s the ice one! I’ve had it a few times. My girlfriend made it for me in the dead of winter though.



Actually, that's how you're supposed to do it per North Korean tradition... Is she from the North?  



xsouzie said:


> It's 33 in MTL?
> 
> 
> Love cold soba noodle salad with soft boiled eggs for hot weather.



Good idea!  I'll add to my cold noodle rotations.



essiedub said:


> What is this polka dot plant? Begonia? So whimsical!



Yes!  The new leaf is now bigger than my palm!  Try googling the flower, very beautiful!


----------



## cheremushki

Full day just painting and baking.  Friend told me my sleep issue might be blood sugar related.  So I take that as a sign that I should bake and consume more sugar.  I think she meant healthy fruit sugar.. but you know.  Same same.


----------



## ashin121

cheremushki said:


> Oh totally!  That's one of the tings I make a lot.  Kimchie version or only hot sauce version.  If you're not vegetarian, eat it with side of pork belly.
> 
> You should try hiyashi chuka, super healthy Japanese cold noodle.  My partner always makes it for me.
> Or if you want more Korean, try making the naengmyeon





cheremushki said:


> Ok, but can we talk about this "cold noodles"?
> Japanese?  Korean?  I think Chinese have them too?  When the weather gets hot I can't eat much, so I just end up eating various cold noodles most of the season.





Christofle said:


> Bibim Guksu would have been perfect with this 33 C weather in Canada.



My son was referring to korean mul naengmyeon. Haha he loves when I make that.


----------



## lill_canele

It’s been a hot weekend (~85F) makes the baby sleepy


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I just bought a set of Popscicle molds today!  What kind of juice did you use?


No juice. Just frozen mango chunks and lite coconut milk.



cheremushki said:


> Good idea!  I'll add to my cold noodle rotations.


You need to try this recipe!

https://milkimchi.com/blogs/recipes/spicy-cold-noodle-salad


----------



## GhstDreamer

A mango slushie with 30% sugar from Presotea yesterday. It was 32C. And I am getting bored with Starbucks in the past while.


----------



## skyqueen

Peekaboo


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> No juice. Just frozen mango chunks and lite coconut milk.
> 
> 
> You need to try this recipe!
> 
> https://milkimchi.com/blogs/recipes/spicy-cold-noodle-salad



Thank you!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Christofle

These crab apples flowering


----------



## sdkitty

xsouzie said:


> Yes! I'm waiting for my white lilacs to bloom a little more before cutting them. I gotta say though...the white lilacs are more fragrant than the purple. I assumed it would be the other way around. Either way, I LOVE the smell of fresh lilacs...so intoxicating!! My husband, not so much so he hates this time of year.


what?  he doesn't like the fragrance?


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> We changed the little bull calf’s name to Melvin. It just fits him better than Boo. These two little ones are just the sweetest things. They are inseparable and jump and play all day. Melvin and Magnolia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404465


can I assume they aren't going to be meat?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> You're iffy is bigger than I thought??
> 
> 
> 
> How do you eat them?  I usually love them with bbqed meat.


It’s the XL one


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> can I assume they aren't going to be meat?


Oh no! They are like our babies. About like an 1800 lb dog. We get the cows impregnated and they have the babies and the babies will be sold to kids for show animals. So they will always be loved.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> Oh no! They are like our babies. About like an 1800 lb dog. We get the cows impregnated and they have the babies and the babies will be sold to kids for show animals. So they will always be loved.


I figured something like that
We had a neighbor - cute little girl around 12 - who was in 4H.  she raised a calf.  gave it a name.  then took it to be sold for slaughter.  they gave use some meat.  we couldn't eat it.  I know 4H is supposed to be good but I don't think farmers name their animals


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Homemade ginger tea


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> I figured something like that
> We had a neighbor - cute little girl around 12 - who was in 4H.  she raised a calf.  gave it a name.  then took it to be sold for slaughter.  they gave use some meat.  we couldn't eat it.  I know 4H is supposed to be good but I don't think farmers name their animals


Yea there are some terminal shows that kids compete in. They sell their projects to make $ for college. Ours will not be sold to kids that compete in those shows. Plus these registered brahman are way too expensive for just meat. Now I do have one mama cow, Sophie that is a straight runnin *****. She is mean and tries to charge at me everyday. I may sell her for hamburger if she keeps it up. I am getting tired of running top speed to jump a fence to get away from her. I am 60 years old!


----------



## lill_canele

Roxannek said:


> Oh no! They are like our babies. About like an 1800 lb dog. We get the cows impregnated and they have the babies and the babies will be sold to kids for show animals. So they will always be loved.



Too pretty to eat anyway! Love all the cute photos


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> Yea there are some terminal shows that kids compete in. They sell their projects to make $ for college. Ours will not be sold to kids that compete in those shows. Plus these registered brahman are way too expensive for just meat. Now I do have one mama cow, Sophie that is a straight runnin *****. She is mean and tries to charge at me everyday. I may sell her for hamburger if she keeps it up. I am getting tired of running top speed to jump a fence to get away from her. I am 60 years old!


Ha...surprised a female would be aggressive like that

our perky little neighbor, when asked what kind of calf she was raising, replied "a refrigerator cow"  ....eww
Sorry, I guess I'm a bit of a hypocrite as I do eat meat, but this bothered me


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> Ha...surprised a female would be aggressive like that
> 
> our perky little neighbor, when asked what kind of calf she was raising, replied "a refrigerator cow"  ....eww
> Sorry, I guess I'm a bit of a hypocrite as I do eat meat, but this bothered me


Oh no, a refrigerator cow. I don’t eat beef because I know where it comes from. Oh yes the females with babies are hormonal and mean as all get out. This is the look I get right before she charges. She actually growls then runs, head down straight at me.  And she is as big as my car and almost as fast.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> Oh no, a refrigerator cow. I don’t eat beef because I know where it comes from. Oh yes the females with babies are hormonal and mean as all get out. This is the look I get right before she charges. She actually growls then runs, head down straight at me.  And she is as big as my car and almost as fast.
> View attachment 5405017


wow
LOL
I guess she could do some damage
Keeping you in shape running from her
Mind my asking where you live?  Montana or someplace like that?


----------



## tlamdang08

Go back to my hidden gem spot at the park


----------



## JenJBS

This cute greeting at my new job. There *was* also candy on my desk!


----------



## Roxannek

We live in Texas


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> We live in Texas


makes sense


----------



## arnott

Deep Fried Mini Buns!


----------



## Mimmy

JenJBS said:


> This cute greeting at my new job. There *was* also candy on my desk!
> 
> View attachment 5405050


Huge congrats, JenJBS!


----------



## Mimmy

Stopping to smell the desert roses in my garden … except they don’t smell. If they do I can’t tell because I have a cold.


----------



## JenJBS

Mimmy said:


> Huge congrats, JenJBS!



Thank you, Mimmy!


----------



## arnott

This Birthday Present arrived today!      Love how it has both the current Queen and the young Queen from 1952!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Oh no, a refrigerator cow. I don’t eat beef because I know where it comes from. Oh yes the females with babies are hormonal and mean as all get out. This is the look I get right before she charges. She actually growls then runs, head down straight at me.  And she is as big as my car and almost as fast.
> View attachment 5405017


Wow! But she looks so sweet and innocent!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This cute greeting at my new job. There *was* also candy on my desk!
> 
> View attachment 5405050


That's so sweet! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> These crab apples flowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404735


Wow!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That's so sweet! Hope you had a wonderful day!



Thank you, Sunshine! I did!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Couldn't tell whether this beautiful cat was lost or not.


----------



## skyqueen

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine! I did!


Congratulations, Jen…great way to start the summer!


----------



## cheremushki

JenJBS said:


> This cute greeting at my new job. There *was* also candy on my desk!
> 
> View attachment 5405050


Wow congratulations!  
Are you working for GS now?


----------



## JenJBS

cheremushki said:


> Wow congratulations!
> Are you working for GS now?



Thank you!   

No. Didn't get a second interview with GS. It's a commercial/industrial real estate company.


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> Congratulations, Jen…great way to start the summer!



Thank you, SkyQueen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> Stopping to smell the desert roses in my garden … except they don’t smell. If they do I can’t tell because I have a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405149


Pretty flowers!


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty flowers!


Thank you!


----------



## LilOshawott

Sheeps on campus


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Sheeps on campus
> View attachment 5405379
> 
> View attachment 5405380


Agriculture department, genetics, animal biology, vet school or cafeteria?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting the $150, then the $100 rewards card for the internet I was gonna sign up for anyways (at a decent monthly service) AND the $50 cash back from the third party service I used.

I didn’t expect that but I’ll take it.

that and the extra cheddar coming my way that’s unexpected.

I just need to not let extra money make me change my spending habits, which to be honest, is not as difficult as I thought. I do need to Be more mindful of how I hang with folks though, because that does add up if I keep accepting invites.


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> Agriculture department, genetics, animal biology, vet school or cafeteria?


Yes! The sheep are utilized for research by everything you just mentioned minus the cafeteria  They are currently transported to different parts of the campus to graze for landscaping purpose.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Agriculture department, genetics, animal biology, vet school or cafeteria?


You missed textile department and/or design school


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Agriculture department, genetics, animal biology, vet school or cafeteria?


The last one...NOOOOOOO!


----------



## *Jenn*

I’ve been with this company since the end of September, and I just accepted a promotion to a new department!    I start June 6th, now they just have to find a replacement for me!

I’m currently the administrative assistant to the COO, and now I will be a credentialing specialist! (Healthcare company)
I’ll be moving from the front desk to my own office 
A nice pay increase, I’ll now be salary instead of hourly, and a bump in pto time!

I was going to buy a bag to celebrate but we’re actually investing in a vending machine so the money will go to that purchase. New bag to celebrate in due time!

i have busted my ass to get here, and the sky is the limit! This is not the end, I have big plans!
I earned my associates a few years ago in medical assisting so I was direct patient care for a few years. Now I’m one year away from finishing my bachelors in allied health administration management (spring 2023) and then I’ll be starting on my masters degree (health science administration) in fall 2023. 

I’m working on smashing that glass ceiling!


----------



## skyqueen

*Jenn* said:


> I’ve been with this company since the end of September, and I just accepted a promotion to a new department!    I start June 6th, now they just have to find a replacement for me!
> 
> I’m currently the administrative assistant to the COO, and now I will be a credentialing specialist! (Healthcare company)
> I’ll be moving from the front desk to my own office
> A nice pay increase, I’ll now be salary instead of hourly, and a bump in pto time!
> 
> I was going to buy a bag to celebrate but we’re actually investing in a vending machine so the money will go to that purchase. New bag to celebrate in due time!
> 
> i have busted my ass to get here, and the sky is the limit! This is not the end, I have big plans!
> I earned my associates a few years ago in medical assisting so I was direct patient care for a few years. Now I’m one year away from finishing my bachelors in allied health administration management (spring 2023) and then I’ll be starting on my masters degree (health science administration) in fall 2023.
> 
> I’m working on smashing that glass ceiling!


Good for you, love a success story...made my day!


----------



## zooba

*Jenn* said:


> I’ve been with this company since the end of September, and I just accepted a promotion to a new department!    I start June 6th, now they just have to find a replacement for me!
> 
> I’m currently the administrative assistant to the COO, and now I will be a credentialing specialist! (Healthcare company)
> I’ll be moving from the front desk to my own office
> A nice pay increase, I’ll now be salary instead of hourly, and a bump in pto time!
> 
> I was going to buy a bag to celebrate but we’re actually investing in a vending machine so the money will go to that purchase. New bag to celebrate in due time!
> 
> i have busted my ass to get here, and the sky is the limit! This is not the end, I have big plans!
> I earned my associates a few years ago in medical assisting so I was direct patient care for a few years. Now I’m one year away from finishing my bachelors in allied health administration management (spring 2023) and then I’ll be starting on my masters degree (health science administration) in fall 2023.
> 
> I’m working on smashing that glass ceiling!


Congratulations to you! 

My horses are at my neighbors and they ran towards me when I showed up. Granted, I had feed but it felt good


----------



## Sunshine mama

*Jenn* said:


> I’ve been with this company since the end of September, and I just accepted a promotion to a new department!    I start June 6th, now they just have to find a replacement for me!
> 
> I’m currently the administrative assistant to the COO, and now I will be a credentialing specialist! (Healthcare company)
> I’ll be moving from the front desk to my own office
> A nice pay increase, I’ll now be salary instead of hourly, and a bump in pto time!
> 
> I was going to buy a bag to celebrate but we’re actually investing in a vending machine so the money will go to that purchase. New bag to celebrate in due time!
> 
> i have busted my ass to get here, and the sky is the limit! This is not the end, I have big plans!
> I earned my associates a few years ago in medical assisting so I was direct patient care for a few years. Now I’m one year away from finishing my bachelors in allied health administration management (spring 2023) and then I’ll be starting on my masters degree (health science administration) in fall 2023.
> 
> I’m working on smashing that glass ceiling!


Congratulations!  I can't wait to hear more of your glass smashing stories in the near future!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD just got her MBA!


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> DD just got her MBA!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LilOshawott said:


> Sheeps on campus
> View attachment 5405379
> 
> View attachment 5405380



Are they available for hire?  I need my lawn mowed.


----------



## Souzie

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are they available for hire?  I need my lawn mowed.


Haha same!!


----------



## Christofle

This ball with a strobing LED light.


----------



## lill_canele

LilOshawott said:


> Yes! The sheep are utilized for research by everything you just mentioned minus the cafeteria  They are currently transported to different parts of the campus to graze for landscaping purpose.



Nice, free lawn maintenance lol.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> This ball with a strobing LED light.
> View attachment 5405838


Happy Halloween?


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Nice, free lawn maintenance lol.


You’re welcome to rent out this one.


----------



## Souzie

More lilacs.


----------



## Christofle

Just saw this on insta… need to make this


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Just saw this on insta… need to make this
> 
> View attachment 5406087


Well, today IS an international baking day.

That makes me happy.  "International baking day"


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Well, today IS an international baking day.
> 
> That makes me happy.  "International baking day"


It should coincide with international marathon day to help balance things out.


----------



## krawford

Feeding the 17 deer that come up to my house both morning and night.  We are in a drought here and there is very little food out there for them to eat.  I make sure they have food and water.


----------



## Christofle

krawford said:


> Feeding the 17 deer that come up to my house both morning and night.  We are in a drought here and there is very little food out there for them to eat.  I make sure they have food and water.


Did you name them ?


----------



## krawford

Christofle said:


> Did you name them ?


No, but I count them and talk to them.  The smallest one always runs up front and stares at me.  They are all female.  The bucks, or as I call them,  "the studs" hang out together in the back of our home and eat from a feeder back there.  I pour out corn on our circle driveway for the the females.  We live on 24 acres, so I see all kind of critters.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> DD just got her MBA!



That's wonderful! Congratulations to her!


----------



## Purrsey

Mummy is having a baby.


----------



## Roxannek

Melvin is a sweet little love


----------



## cheremushki

Happy international baking daaaaaayy!
Yes yes, this was after I worked out Christofle. 
And yes, yes, I just baked this past Sunday. 2 nights ago.


----------



## Kevinaxx

New soap, smells sooooo good


----------



## Mimmy

Early morning solitude.


----------



## skyqueen

krawford said:


> Feeding the 17 deer that come up to my house both morning and night.  We are in a drought here and there is very little food out there for them to eat.  I make sure they have food and water.


Bless you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohoo, I can jump


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, I can jump
> View attachment 5406567


Evelyne gives you wings.


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Evelyne gives you wings.


You can also say red bag gives you wings.


----------



## badfriend87

I am not too into flowers but this one was so vibrant. It made me happy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That's wonderful! Congratulations to her!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

badfriend87 said:


> I am not too into flowers but this one was so vibrant. It made me happy.
> 
> View attachment 5406614


Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, I can jump
> View attachment 5406567


I think you were flying!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Christofle

The little demon finally quieted down


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The little demon finally quieted down
> View attachment 5406899


For how long?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> For how long?


Been a few hours now…


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The little demon finally quieted down
> View attachment 5406899


Hi, Luna! 




Christofle said:


> Been a few hours now…
> View attachment 5406910


Sleeping Cutie!


----------



## Purrsey

Today another mummy also pushing her newborn 

plants make me feel connected and especially if there's pink!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> The little demon finally quieted down
> View attachment 5406899


Is Luna your favourite?  You don't post your other pets much?


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Is Luna your favourite?  You don't post your other pets much?


I don't have any other pets!


----------



## cheremushki

Painting birds makes me happy


----------



## Kevinaxx

Unwinding for the day.


----------



## nycgirl79

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5407040
> 
> Painting birds makes me happy



Wow! You are incredibly talented!


----------



## arnott

Queen and Adam Lambert are going to be opening the Platinum Party At The Palace concert to celebrate the Queen's Platinum Jubilee!


----------



## Mimmy

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5407040
> 
> Painting birds makes me happy


Seeing your paintings makes me happy!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5407040
> 
> Painting birds makes me happy


These knock the socks off of the Audubon guide’s sketches


----------



## skyqueen

arnott said:


> Queen and Adam Lambert are going to be opening the Platinum Party At The Palace concert to celebrate the Queen's Platinum Jubilee!



Thought you'd be interested in this.....









						Queen Elizabeth’s star-studded Platinum Jubilee gig lineup revealed
					

The mega gig — dubbed the “Platinum Party At The Palace” — will take place at Buckingham Palace in London on June 4.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Christofle

This wrapping job! Was worth going to Michael’s for the ribbon with steel wire.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> This wrapping job! Was worth going to Michael’s for the ribbon with steel wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407289


It is so perfect!!!


----------



## badfriend87

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5406697
> View attachment 5406698
> View attachment 5406699


So pretty  I think I am appreciating flowers as I am getting older lol


----------



## badfriend87

Roxannek said:


> Melvin is a sweet little love
> View attachment 5406179


Melvin is so cute


----------



## sf_newyorker

> The Benign Conflict Begins <
|
v


_Carbon Dioxide (aka Seltzer H2O)
vs.
Beskar (aka a Puppy)
*the tiny warrior didn’t take too kindly to bubbles tickling her nose*
•_

​


----------



## Roxannek

badfriend87 said:


> Melvin is so cute


Thank you  he is a good boy


----------



## Souzie

The smell of freshly cut grass. And my spicy salmon poke bowel.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5406908


Beautiful, and it reminded of paintings by Old Masters (but don't hold me to that as I am no art expert!)

What a fantastic and sensuous display - thank you for posting such a wonderful picture!


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5407235



Gorgeous pic!   But all your flower pics are! I love the scent of lilacs, and the color or these is stunning!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> These knock the socks off of the Audubon guide’s sketches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407240



Thanks for the recommendations!  I've placed an order via local library to check it out.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Thanks for the recommendations!  I've placed an order via local library to check it out.


I had to use it a lot back in college for bird identification.  Nothing more fun than running around at 4 am to figure out what you might have caught in the mist nets.


----------



## cheremushki

sf_newyorker said:


> > The Benign Conflict Begins <
> |
> v
> View attachment 5407855
> 
> _Carbon Dioxide (aka Seltzer H2O)
> vs.
> Beskar (aka a Puppy)
> *the tiny warrior didn’t take too kindly to bubbles tickling her nose*
> •_
> 
> ​


Ohhh look at that glare down


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cornflower Blue said:


> Beautiful, and it reminded of paintings by Old Masters (but don't hold me to that as I am no art expert!)
> 
> What a fantastic and sensuous display - thank you for posting such a wonderful picture!





JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous pic!   But all your flower pics are! I love the scent of lilacs, and the color or these is stunning!


Thank you both  so kind of you


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

Our mimosa trees are starting to bloom. They smell so good!


----------



## Christofle

Lilac should be flowering any day now !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Our mimosa trees are starting to bloom. They smell so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408455


Sounds heavenly!


----------



## lill_canele

Happy Friday! Flashback Friday to my baby when he was a small baby.


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## waterlily112

My ball of floof


----------



## arnott

A 3 day weekend!  Happy Victoria Day weekend!


----------



## Miarta

Family matters …


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5408973


Lol, maybe pretty but don’t make me happy!!!  I spend a good week every spring pulling those out of the ground (I don’t put chemicals   on the ground because of chickens) Mildly said, I do not like those,lol.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Miarta said:


> Lol, maybe pretty but don’t make me happy!!!  I spend a good week every spring pulling those out of the ground (I don’t put chemicals   on the ground because of chickens) Mildly said, I do not like those,lol.



Same here.  A man walked by my house and asked if he could have some to make soup with.  Please take them.  The roots have the most vitamins (not really), so make sure you pull them out completely.


----------



## Miarta

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Same here.  A man walked by my house and asked if he could have some to make soup with.  Please take them.  The roots have the most vitamins (not really), so make sure you pull them out completely.


Same with me, friends come and collect them apparently is good for liver … roots included … myself … just want them gone, lol.


----------



## Miarta

Coming home to this …… makes me happy …(taking care of it ……… occasionally, lol)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> Lol, maybe pretty but don’t make me happy!!!  I spend a good week every spring pulling those out of the ground (I don’t put chemicals   on the ground because of chickens) Mildly said, I do not like those,lol.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Same here.  A man walked by my house and asked if he could have some to make soup with.  Please take them.  The roots have the most vitamins (not really), so make sure you pull them out completely.


Thank you for your thoughts ladies. It reminded me how differently something might be perceived. To me dandelions are pretty and everything that is pretty makes me happy. And the thought of problems with them once they grow wildly on somebody’s lawn, never crossed my mind. But I totally understand how annoying it can be.


----------



## cheremushki

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Same here.  A man walked by my house and asked if he could have some to make soup with.  Please take them.  The roots have the most vitamins (not really), so make sure you pull them out completely.





Just to think couple weeks ago the field of these made me really really happy!  It's from a farm that I visited couple weeks back.  They had so much of them not picked.  The flowers can be dried for tea(antioxidants) or apparently make wine, leafs can be used for kimchi or salads and apparently roots are also used as an substitute to coffee(which I will never do).  Also great at attracting bees if you do honey bee keeping. 

My weekend project was to paint these.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Making new friends and finding out they love baking cheesecakes.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5409066
> 
> Just to think couple weeks ago the field of these made me really really happy!  It's from a farm that I visited couple weeks back.  They had so much of them not picked.  The flowers can be dried for tea(antioxidants) or apparently make wine, leafs can be used for kimchi or salads and apparently roots are also used as an substitute to coffee(which I will never do).  Also great at attracting bees if you do honey bee keeping.
> 
> My weekend project was to paint these.



I confess they‘re pretty, in someone else’s yard.


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you for your thoughts ladies. It reminded me how differently something might be perceived. To me dandelions are pretty and everything that is pretty makes me happy. And the thought of problems with them once they grow wildly on somebody’s lawn, never crossed my mind. But I totally understand how annoying it can be.


Lol, you stroked the nerve with this one, loL !!! I see yellow and my hair stands up. Wait!!! Someone just mention that you can make wine with it?!?!?! I’m changing my mind……… maybe I can learn to love them…………


----------



## Christofle

Happy Caturday! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



To infinity and beyond !


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Happy Caturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409082
> 
> To infinity and beyond !
> View attachment 5409083


----------



## Miarta

the 
The man


----------



## Miarta

The baby ……


----------



## Miarta

And (live) Saturday brunch …


----------



## Miarta

There …… those are my kitties, all of them …and they make me very happy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Lol, maybe pretty but don’t make me happy!!!  I spend a good week every spring pulling those out of the ground (I don’t put chemicals   on the ground because of chickens) Mildly said, I do not like those,lol.


I don't use chemicals either.  Instead I pour boiled water on weeds. Kills them good!!!
I call it "hot watering" .


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> And (live) Saturday brunch …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409095


They are discussing the eviction notice since the request for doubling daily meal portions was declined.


----------



## arnott

This little backpack was not made for Goofy but it fits him perfectly and matches his hat!


----------



## Miarta

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't use chemicals either.  Instead I pour boiled water on weeds. Kills them good!!!
> I call it "hot watering" .


Hmmmmmm… that’s a new one for me!!!! What do you do? Boil and…… how much?


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> They are discussing the eviction notice since the request for doubling daily meal portions was declined.


Lol, I’m wuss … have no back bone … I cave …


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't use chemicals either.  Instead I pour boiled water on weeds. Kills them good!!!
> I call it "hot watering" .



Great idea!  I’ll try that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Hmmmmmm… that’s a new one for me!!!! What do you do? Boil and…… how much?


I use the boiled water right away as hot as possible.
I pour it just enough to cover the leaves and the flowers, if any.
What's interesting is that if the hot water is poured on a dandelion bud, the bud will turn into the white fuzzy state, skipping the flower stage.
This also happens to crab grass with seeds(?? I don't know whatv they're called) on them.
It's quite interesting.  Basically,  the seeding stage is hastened when the weeds are killed.
I sometimes have to pour hot water on it again depending on the stage of the weed's cycle.
Still, it works way better than roundup, which I stopped using about 20 years ago. Cuz it's NASTY!


----------



## Miarta

Sunshine mama said:


> I use the boiled water right away as hot as possible.
> I pour it just enough to cover the leaves and the flowers, if any.
> What's interesting is that if the hot water is poured on a dandelion bud, the bud will turn into the white fuzzy state, skipping the flower stage.
> This also happens to crab grass with seeds(?? I don't know whatv they're called) on them.
> It's quite interesting.  Basically,  the seeding stage is hastened when the weeds are killed.
> I sometimes have to pour hot water on it again depending on the stage of the weed's cycle.
> Still, it works way better than roundup, which I stopped using about 20 years ago. Cuz it's NASTY!


Thank you I will have to try your technique, I have that …stick with spikes that I slide straight into the ground twist and pull out whole plant, the problem is that for a week or so it’s a full time job, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Thank you I will have to try your technique, I have that …stick with spikes that I slide straight into the ground twist and pull out whole plant, the problem is that for a week or so it’s a full time job, lol


I have had that tool too for more than a decade. When I first got it I was so excited to pop out those weeds. Now, they just kinda sit in the corner of the garage. I can't get rid of it though. My husband may need it one day.


----------



## lill_canele

Coffee, cake, and pug!
(He got a bit of strawberry later)


----------



## Miarta

Sunshine mama said:


> I have had that tool too for more than a decade. When I first got it I was so excited to pop out those weeds. Now, they just kinda sit in the corner of the garage. I can't get rid of it though. My husband may need it one day.


Lol


----------



## Miarta

lill_canele said:


> Coffee, cake, and pug!
> (He got a bit of strawberry later)
> 
> View attachment 5409193
> View attachment 5409194
> View attachment 5409195


Ok , I’ll eat cake and will have coffee and pug to go!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Caturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409082
> 
> To infinity and beyond !
> View attachment 5409083



What had her attention so focused? Were you holding a toy, or treats?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> What had her attention so focused? Were you holding a toy, or treats?


No, Luna’s version of the zoomies is attempting to climb vertical surfaces.   Just her own crazy self!


----------



## Winiebean

such a ham


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> Coffee, cake, and pug!
> (He got a bit of strawberry later)
> 
> View attachment 5409193
> View attachment 5409194
> View attachment 5409195


awww the pleading eyes for the cake i bet.
Did you bake it?


----------



## *Jenn*

Date night


----------



## Miarta

*Jenn* said:


> Date night
> 
> View attachment 5409529
> 
> View attachment 5409530


Ok,this second picture …… this looks horrible,HORRIBLE!!!! I need to know what it is????


----------



## *Jenn*

Miarta said:


> Ok,this second picture …… this looks horrible,HORRIBLE!!!! I need to know what it is????



extreme milkshake!
Left was birthday cake and right was chocolate peanut butter


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> awww the pleading eyes for the cake i bet.
> Did you bake it?



Oh no, bought it, definitely not me lol. I leave the baking up to my mom


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Lol, incoming……


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5409598
> View attachment 5409599


----------



## tlamdang08

Tone sur tone pinkish make me feel fresher and younger .
Found this dress on sale for 23.00


----------



## lill_canele

It’s a great day to go outside!


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> such a ham
> View attachment 5409299
> View attachment 5409300



Adorable!


----------



## Christofle

A day at the museum !


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> A day at the museum !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409972
> View attachment 5409974


Beautiful! What museum?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful! What museum?


Montreal Fine Arts


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Wild flowers,  tree flowers,  water flowers.


----------



## skyqueen

Craigville Beach Club


----------



## Miarta

Ok, one of my boys brought me coffee to work. The thing is we don’t live together anymore and he actually had to find out on what site I am. And then he had to make it through security…  it’s a hassle to get to me!!! Made me extremely happy!!!


----------



## sdkitty

krawford said:


> Feeding the 17 deer that come up to my house both morning and night.  We are in a drought here and there is very little food out there for them to eat.  I make sure they have food and water.


that is kind of you.....I think a lot of people feel deer are pests - eating their roses, etc.


----------



## Christofle

Massaging car seats 
I hate car rides


----------



## tlamdang08

After four miles of walking, doing my yard works, this fresh green dish is my favorite. Now heading out for errands, another halfway through the day


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> After four miles of walking, doing my yard works, this fresh green dish is my favorite. Now heading out for errands, another halfway through the day
> View attachment 5410607


Looks very yummy and healthy!


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> After four miles of walking, doing my yard works, this fresh green dish is my favorite. Now heading out for errands, another halfway through the day
> View attachment 5410607


No wonder you look so good!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This deer in the woods in back of my house.


----------



## sf_newyorker

When she finally goes down for a power nap and I can clean, eat, drink, run to the loo…​


----------



## 880

I taught a friend how to turn on the stove; cook chicken; steak; and a bastardized form of pad Thai noodles (I didn’t realize that she was allergic to some ingredients in the sauce I purchased, so I made something up from whatever condiments I had in the frig  Ate the noodles too quickly and forgot to take a pic lol.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Mum bringing in sweets


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5410900
> 
> Mum bringing in sweets


What is this? It is so pretty and looks equally yummy!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> What is this? It is so pretty and looks equally yummy!


Rose flavor stone cake! From craftsman and wolves (one of my favorite patisseries though to be fair I have half a dozen easily).


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Rose flavor stone cake! From craftsman and wolves (one of my favorite patisseries though to be fair I have half a dozen easily).


" liquid lychee center "


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> " liquid lychee center "


I do love the details, and appreciate their updating the menu but I miss some of the older items particularly the matcha snickerdoodle.


----------



## LilOshawott

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5410900
> 
> Mum bringing in sweets


Thank you for posting this. I gotta check them out next time I'm in SF


----------



## Kevinaxx

LilOshawott said:


> Thank you for posting this. I gotta check them out next time I'm in SF


You should! They’re also known for the scotch egg pastry.

my friend up north makes me happy with posts like this

and then msg like this:


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I do love the details, and appreciate their updating the menu but I miss some of the older items particularly the matcha snickerdoodle.


I just googled recipe.  Thanks for the idea!
I'll add to my baking list.  Not that I should have a such a thing..


----------



## SakuraSakura

A beautiful, light breeze.
Having a beautiful backyard and a doggie to share it with.


*If you're not in a headspace to read something that is emotionally intense please do not read below this... *

I've been thinking a lot about my ex girlfriend lately because I am in an Indigenous studies class. There was a song that she shared with me... it's been comforting. I hope she's doing okay... hopefully even better than that. She had some substance abuse problems and a copious amount of trauma. I don't know if I should say this but I still love her. I'm not pining after her but love never really leaves your heart nor your memory. I'm happy I had her in my life even if it wasn't the healthiest connection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> A beautiful, light breeze.
> Having a beautiful backyard and a doggie to share it with.
> 
> 
> *If you're not in a headspace to read something that is emotionally intense please do not read below this... *
> 
> I've been thinking a lot about my ex girlfriend lately because I am in an Indigenous studies class. There was a song that she shared with me... it's been comforting. I hope she's doing okay... hopefully even better than that. She had some substance abuse problems and a copious amount of trauma. I don't know if I should say this but I still love her. I'm not pining after her but love never really leaves your heart nor your memory. I'm happy I had her in my life even if it wasn't the healthiest connection.


You know what? Your warning enticed me read it,  even though I wasn't in a place to do so emotionally. 
But I'm glad I did. 
I'm wishing the best for you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My best friend (painted 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
by his 6 year old daughter )


----------



## cheremushki

SakuraSakura said:


> A beautiful, light breeze.
> Having a beautiful backyard and a doggie to share it with.
> 
> 
> *If you're not in a headspace to read something that is emotionally intense please do not read below this... *
> 
> I've been thinking a lot about my ex girlfriend lately because I am in an Indigenous studies class. There was a song that she shared with me... it's been comforting. I hope she's doing okay... hopefully even better than that. She had some substance abuse problems and a copious amount of trauma. I don't know if I should say this but I still love her. I'm not pining after her but love never really leaves your heart nor your memory. I'm happy I had her in my life even if it wasn't the healthiest connection.



I'm never "right" in the headspace so I went and read it anyways. 

Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Christofle

Flowers are out and so are the ducks.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Flowers are out and so are the ducks.
> View attachment 5411126
> View attachment 5411127
> View attachment 5411128


So gorgeous!


----------



## niqabi

Earl grey


----------



## Christofle

Freshly bathed after her rolling in the mud.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Freshly bathed after her rolling in the mud.
> View attachment 5411348



Hi, Luna!


----------



## skyqueen

Someone was very interested in my toenails...the color? 
...not safe in my own yard!


----------



## lill_canele

Funny faces!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

skyqueen said:


> Someone was very interested in my toenails...the color?
> ...not safe in my own yard!
> 
> View attachment 5411503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411504


So pretty 
On the picture it looks more like it wants to be petted.


----------



## skyqueen

cheremushki said:


> So pretty
> On the picture it looks more like it wants to be petted.


This is one of 2 babies...both are very tame. You can pick them up and pet them. But they love shiney, colorful objects. Before the toe attack he went after my tennis bracelet! Their father, on the otherhand, is huge and not as friendly. These babies were raised by hand. 
On a sad note...their mother was killed 2 nights ago, sitting on eggs, by a coyote. The whole neighborhood is heartbroken  
Their father, Pete...handsome devil!


----------



## Christofle

The great escape


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> The great escape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411773


Houdini!


----------



## Miarta

skyqueen said:


> Someone was very interested in my toenails...the color?
> ...not safe in my own yard!
> 
> View attachment 5411503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411504


Lovely!!!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> The great escape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411773


That cat is something else……


----------



## tlamdang08

Today will be a hot /sunny day? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think I am slowly go back to cooking and eating?


----------



## Miarta

This is what we have to do on a sunny day… every time!!!!


----------



## Miarta

tlamdang08 said:


> Today will be a hot /sunny day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411982
> 
> I think I am slowly go back to cooking and eating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411983


OMG!!!!!! I love your view!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Wfh today and the building ac is cold enough I don’t have to turn mine on and I’m staying cool


----------



## Miarta

skyqueen said:


> Someone was very interested in my toenails...the color?
> ...not safe in my own yard!
> 
> View attachment 5411503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411504


I’ll raise you with this little sucker!!!
He is a mini with sharp hardware and mean attitude. Also hand raised by me, you think he would care?!?? Lol


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> That cat is something else……


And that’s only what you see… what you hear is far worse. She makes huskies seem like quiet animals.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> And that’s only what you see… what you hear is far worse. She makes huskies seem like quiet animals.


Oh, that explains everything!!!!  The huskies a one of the biggest blabbermouths out there I’m yet to meet one that doesn’t have opinion on everything!!!! Luna was raised with a pack of wolves!!! I got it!!!! Lol


----------



## Miarta

On the other hand who am I to judge!!! While I was typing this I turn around and see my drug addicts using…..  catnip and cat grass……


----------



## skyqueen

Miarta said:


> I’ll raise you with this little sucker!!!
> He is a mini with sharp hardware and mean attitude. Also hand raised by me, you think he would care?!?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411996


A beauty!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Oh, that explains everything!!!!  The huskies a one of the biggest blabbermouths out there I’m yet to meet one that doesn’t have opinion on everything!!!! Luna was raised with a pack of wolves!!! I got it!!!! Lol


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


>



Drama queen, lol!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

And getting to treat myself to my favorite food and rooftop setting 






Kevinaxx said:


> Wfh today and the building ac is cold enough I don’t have to turn mine on and I’m staying cool


----------



## zinacef

Christofle said:


>



my daughter’s cat Tobias is like this he wakes up looking for people, always talking while inspecting his ”house”.


----------



## cheremushki

Miarta said:


> On the other hand who am I to judge!!! While I was typing this I turn around and see my drug addicts using…..  catnip and cat grass……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412012


Quietly.. with their heads turned to hide.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Wfh today and the building ac is cold enough I don’t have to turn mine on and I’m staying cool


Oh you've got to keep wfh?  Has your area gotten any better?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Oh you've got to keep wfh?  Has your area gotten any better?


It’s not so bad here, so I guess you can say it’s gotten better, but people (myself included) still wear masks.

wfh was always on the table but I’m one of the weirdos that like going in (even with commute), not just because it’s cheaper/better set up/separation of work but also because work only provides food/drinks at work, not like some tech companies that send food to their workers at home…

so it’s better for me production wise, and also easier on the wallet.. though I guess the less commute costs would balance that out easily


----------



## Miarta

cheremushki said:


> Quietly.. with their heads turned to hide.


The third is a closet eater she was there too…


----------



## cheremushki

Miarta said:


> The third is a closet eater she was there too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412153


I was like "where?!" 
Spotted.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s not so bad here, so I guess you can say it’s gotten better, but people (myself included) still wear masks.
> 
> wfh was always on the table but I’m one of the weirdos that like going in (even with commute), not just because it’s cheaper/better set up/separation of work but also because work only provides food/drinks at work, not like some tech companies that send food to their workers at home…
> 
> so it’s better for me production wise, and also easier on the wallet.. though I guess the less commute costs would balance that out easily


Oh, I meant the violent incidences near your work.  It's still kind of crazy here still.

I didn't know that tech companies sent food to home!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


>




My Jessie is also a chatterbox! Luna seems to have a serious allergy - to being ignored...


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My Jessie is also a chatterbox! Luna seems to have a serious allergy - to being ignored...


She shows her love in decibels.


----------



## Roxannek

The babies are growing so fast


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Oh, I meant the violent incidences near your work.  It's still kind of crazy here still.
> 
> I didn't know that tech companies sent food to home!


No, no real violent incidences here, but plenty of people with mental illness roaming the streets.

there’s one that does, I’m sure they’re not the only one, but yeah, prior to covid there was free food @ work for my friend that works for said company.. having a gourmet kitchen is common, as fridge stocked with all sorts of drinks, energy and alcohol.


----------



## chowlover2

Miarta said:


> On the other hand who am I to judge!!! While I was typing this I turn around and see my drug addicts using…..  catnip and cat grass……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412012


" dead " at " your drug addicts."


----------



## Miarta

Roxannek said:


> The babies are growing so fast
> View attachment 5412213


And I believed that I was something with my herd!!!  I am nothing,nothing!!!! You are the queen!!!! How many do you have????
im genuinely intrigued.


----------



## Roxannek

Miarta said:


> And I believed that I was something with my herd!!!  I am nothing,nothing!!!! You are the queen!!!! How many do you have????
> im genuinely intrigued.


 We have 10 big ones and the 2 little ones right now.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> This is one of 2 babies...both are very tame. You can pick them up and pet them. But they love shiney, colorful objects. Before the toe attack he went after my tennis bracelet! Their father, on the otherhand, is huge and not as friendly. These babies were raised by hand.
> On a sad note...their mother was killed 2 nights ago, sitting on eggs, by a coyote. The whole neighborhood is heartbroken
> Their father, Pete...handsome devil!
> 
> View attachment 5411756


So sad about the mother!
But wow the dad is indeed handsome.
And it kind of makes sense that they would go after bright colors. After all,  they do display bright feathers to attract each other and show off!
Do you notice  specific instances or time when they open up their feathers? It seems like it's hard to find the feathers opened up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> The babies are growing so fast
> View attachment 5412213


This is such a beautiful picture! They are so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> I’ll raise you with this little sucker!!!
> He is a mini with sharp hardware and mean attitude. Also hand raised by me, you think he would care?!?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411996


Wow!
Aren't they loyal though?


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Today will be a hot /sunny day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411982
> 
> I think I am slowly go back to cooking and eating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411983


No words!


----------



## Miarta

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!
> Aren't they loyal though?


Two times I pulled him out of the jowls of death (eagle attack and literally played tug with fox) so he proved that he will defend with his life. Problem is ,sometimes he takes it too eagerly and gets carried away. I have been known of running full speed across yard with him in pursuit,only for him to realize half way down that it’s mom he is charging……. The rest of the way is him running moooomy wait ,I love you!!!!! Wait!!!!!!  Lol. It gets entertaining, little bugger ………


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> So sad about the mother!
> But wow the dad is indeed handsome.
> And it kind of makes sense that they would go after bright colors. After all,  they do display bright feathers to attract each other and show off!
> Do you notice  specific instances or time when they open up their feathers? It seems like it's hard to find the feathers opened up.


They open their plume when they want sex...and shake, which makes a weird sound. Quite the sight!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Eta and my feed showing me this:


----------



## GodLovesYou1

Looking at my plants blossom and bloom and make babies make me super happy. Just knowing I have a green thumb is a pleasant delight!


----------



## Souzie

My tuna melt. 






skyqueen said:


> They open their plume when they want sex...and shake, which makes a weird sound. Quite the sight!


The mating dance.


----------



## skyqueen

Scared the bejesus out of me when I went out to my car...didn't see him till he screeched! 
Mercedes perch...........


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Beautiful day with pretty flower during my walk


----------



## Sunshine mama

A profusion of wildflowers


----------



## Kevinaxx

giving back


----------



## tlamdang08

One foggy morning I decided to walk to the church (5 miles in total)


then the sun is slowly getting out of clouds





Beautiful front yard


----------



## chowlover2

How beautiful!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## maria28

Yummy lunch makes me happy


----------



## jennlt

I love flashback Fridays!


----------



## jennlt

Rainy days snoozing on the sofa


----------



## jennlt

Miniature roses


----------



## D&Blady

A new vehicle,a 2022 Jeep Grand Cherokee and love it.Also graduation ceremony went good last night.Got a tons of hugs from the students getting pictures taken with them.Some even gave me invitations for their open house.Also reuniting with two former students today that graduated 3 years ago and both now live and dress as women.Also friends and both said I inspired them.Even had a picture taken with them as well


----------



## Souzie

The king of fruits.


----------



## Roxannek

My little baby Fig always makes me happy


----------



## JenJBS

That my commute to work now has 3 stoplights instead of 20 makes me happy twice a day, every day! And soon will be working from home when I want to.


----------



## Roxannek

I know y’all probably get tired of seeing cow pictures but they are just so cute! They just make me so happy. Growing like little weeds.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Clear & warm summer nights accompanied by the moon, stars, & a gentle breeze. 
There is something magical about a summer night’s wind. 


I also love watching the tree’s leaves dance in the wind.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## ms p

xsouzie said:


> The king of fruits.
> 
> View attachment 5413414



Wow is this nice ? I enjoy the actual fruit hehe


----------



## lill_canele

My husband being such a father~


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Roxannek said:


> I know y’all probably get tired of seeing cow pictures but they are just so cute! They just make me so happy. Growing like little weeds.
> View attachment 5413545


No, we not tired, bring i on!!!!!


----------



## Miarta

Uggy helping to match my nail polish to the shoe ……


----------



## Sunshine mama

jennlt said:


> Miniature roses
> View attachment 5413343
> View attachment 5413343


I love mini roses!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Uggy helping to match my nail polish to the shoe ……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413714


Fancy cat
Fancy nails
Fancy shoe


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5413701


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Christofle

Roxannek said:


> I know y’all probably get tired of seeing cow pictures but they are just so cute! They just make me so happy. Growing like little weeds.
> View attachment 5413545


One does not simply tire of ogling such udder cuteness.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Our Termination Notices (on various film / TV productions)... Because One can only take so much, for so long with cast and crew members  

We call them Pink Slip Parties...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Christofle said:


> One does not simply tire of ogling such udder cuteness.


----------



## cheremushki

Roxannek said:


> I know y’all probably get tired of seeing cow pictures but they are just so cute! They just make me so happy. Growing like little weeds.
> View attachment 5413545


I mean... you might turn everyone into a vegetarian?
But no, I love it.

My parents way of showing love on past weekend visit was to pack me a marinated beef that was a size of my head.


----------



## Souzie

ms p said:


> Wow is this nice ? I enjoy the actual fruit hehe


Yes, I think it's sweeter than fresh durian. I take it out of the freezer to defrost for a few minutes and it tastes like the world's best ice cream!! 



cheremushki said:


> I mean... you might turn everyone into a vegetarian?
> But no, I love it.
> 
> My parents way of showing love on past weekend visit was to pack me a marinated beef that was a size of my head.


What are you going to make with it?


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Yes, I think it's sweeter than fresh durian. I take it out of the freezer to defrost for a few minutes and it tastes like the world's best ice cream!!
> 
> 
> What are you going to make with it?


I had few servings but had to portion it off and freeze, as it's a lot.  But my parents made sukiyaki with it and my mom had told me to make gyu-don with the korean potato noodle and egg on top.  I've made my work lunch on top of mixed green salad, bit of thinly sliced onions, tomato and parmesan and no need for dressing.  You can also eat it plain with rice with other side dishes or I think it can be a good burger as well.  

So very fluid in terms of use.


----------



## Roxannek

cheremushki said:


> I mean... you might turn everyone into a vegetarian?
> But no, I love it.
> 
> My parents way of showing love on past weekend visit was to pack me a marinated beef that was a size of my head.


 I cannot make myself eat beef anymore. Lol! I know that it used to have a face.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


>



attention must be paid!


----------



## cheremushki

Stack of books, thanks to @Christofle recommendations.


----------



## Miarta

Roxannek said:


> I know y’all probably get tired of seeing cow pictures but they are just so cute! They just make me so happy. Growing like little weeds.
> View attachment 5413545


Ok, I’m in love with you cow!!!! doe that make me weird?????


----------



## Hanna Wilson

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5413987
> 
> Stack of books, thanks to @Christofle recommendations.


Christofle’s recommendations are always extremely invaluable  @Christofle


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

My husband giving me all the shrimp because he knows how much I love shrimp!


----------



## Tasha1

nice memories from your childhood
Mom had a nice garden with strawberry beds,  where we  picked fresh and tasty strawberries. Walking around this week  we came across a farm and we were able to  pick berries as well.


----------



## Roxannek

Miarta said:


> Ok, I’m in love with you cow!!!! doe that make me weird?????


No that’s not weird! Those little things are the sweetest most innocent little babies ever.


----------



## tlamdang08

My friend try to teach me how to clean my car , but ended up he do it all from inside out .


	

		
			
		

		
	
then at the Ponto’s bakery
	

		
			
		

		
	







the best crunchy fried rice and caramel braised-belly-pork Vietnamese country style


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Christofle said:


> The little demon finally quieted down
> View attachment 5406899


Now that is some look!


----------



## Mimmy

tlamdang08 said:


> My friend try to teach me how to clean my car , but ended up he do it all from inside out .
> View attachment 5414476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then at the Ponto’s bakery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414480
> View attachment 5414478
> View attachment 5414481
> View attachment 5414479
> 
> 
> the best crunchy fried rice and caramel braised-belly-pork Vietnamese country style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414482


You had a very good strategy, tlamdang08. Don’t excel at cleaning your car and let your friend do it! 

I no longer live in CA but Porto’s was a favorite when I lived there. They ship some of their food nationwide but the last time I tried it, it took a long time to arrive and was not edible. They refunded the cost though. I think that I should try again!


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5413987
> 
> Stack of books, thanks to @Christofle recommendations.


How are they?


----------



## Miarta

this is Neras first chipmunk.!!!!!! She brought it in the house……… she lost him in the house!!!! Now she is laying around  and WE are looking tor the chipmunk, fun times, fun times…


----------



## Souzie

My dinner.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> How are they?


It's interesting.  I think there are fair bit of overlap between Western and Eastern species.  And one interesting bit I learned was how budgerigar and parakeets become "wild" because they escaped their cages?  Just how do they survive the winter??  This might explain how I spotted a budgie near my home.

Do you work with birds?  You are lucky.  Definitely interesting study!


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> My husband giving me all the shrimp because he knows how much I love shrimp!
> 
> View attachment 5414238


Mine does the same.   
Also I shocked him once on how much shrimp I ate at a buffet.  He still talks about it to this day.


----------



## cheremushki

Been feeling kind of blah lately, so taking small joys like refilling my fountain pen/changing colour & doodling.




And quick-none-commital-baking.  Blueberry oatmeal bar.


----------



## Miarta

Miarta said:


> this is Neras first chipmunk.!!!!!! She brought it in the house……… she lost him in the house!!!! Now she is laying around  and WE are looking tor the chipmunk, fun times, fun times…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414673
> View attachment 5414678


Update!!!!! We are still looking …………  The offender sleeps away like  she has nothing to do with it. ………


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> It's interesting.  I think there are fair bit of overlap between Western and Eastern species.  And one interesting bit I learned was how budgerigar and parakeets become "wild" because they escaped their cages?  Just how do they survive the winter??  This might explain how I spotted a budgie near my home.
> 
> Do you work with birds?  You are lucky.  Definitely interesting study!


There aren't many populations of feral budgies that survive very cold winters since they don't do well under 50 F. Possible scenarios include huddling together for warth, finding warm caves to overwinter and entering temporary states of torpor to slow metabolic rates on the coldest days.

No longer, I'm deathly allergic. I was popping all sorts of pills during my studying years. I love animals but my body doesn't. 

We did bird banding for statistics Canada for tracking migration and survivorship rates. Skulling was very interesting to learn but as I now work in the fashion industry, it isn't exactly a skill that I use very often.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> There aren't many populations of feral budgies that survive very cold winters since they don't do well under 50 F. Possible scenarios include huddling together for warth, finding warm caves to overwinter and entering temporary states of torpor to slow metabolic rates on the coldest days.
> 
> No longer, I'm deathly allergic. I was popping all sorts of pills during my studying years. I love animals but my body doesn't.
> 
> We did bird banding for statistics Canada for tracking migration and survivorship rates. Skulling was very interesting to learn but as I now work in the fashion industry, it isn't exactly a skill that I use very often.


I don’t want to intrude on conversation but I’m interested!!!  So, what do you know about our local wild parrot population?  I think that they are in NYC since 1960s-ish Quaker parrot or monk parrot . They have been in all five boroughs and recently (5-10 years) moved to surrounding areas. I know that they are South American species and if there is lack of food seeds fruit etc. they love pizza crust!!! How appropriate, lol!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5414704




Mmm,  Steak!


----------



## arnott

Brian May shooting stars out of his guitar!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I don’t want to intrude on conversation but I’m interested!!!  So, what do you know about our local wild parrot population?  I think that they are in NYC since 1960s-ish Quaker parrot or monk parrot . They have been in all five boroughs and recently (5-10 years) moved to surrounding areas. I know that they are South American species and if there is lack of food seeds fruit etc. they love pizza crust!!! How appropriate, lol!!



"Quaker parrots are unusual, as far as parrots go.  Sure there are several species of parrots that live in huge flocks.  Huddling up with hundreds of flock-mates can help keep a bird warm.  But, most of these species, while in a huge flock, pair off with one special mate in their own nest cavity. Quakers too are known to live in massive flocks however, one reason they can tolerate harsh winters outdoors is because of their curious nesting behavior.  You see, Quaker Parrots build gigantic nests out of sticks high above the ground.  Sticks, twigs, grasses and other insulating natural products are woven together into huge structures. These intricate nests are like a mini-condo with 3 chambers.  The inner sanctum is for new hatchlings.  It is surrounded by a corridor where fledglings flock awaiting their passage to a new life.  It's quite sophisticated, really.  Adult birds guard the babies like, err ... a hawk.  They are also constantly refurbishing and revamping the nest to accommodate such a huge flock." -> From:








						How The Wild Parrots of Brooklyn Survive Winter
					

Imagine looking up in the New York City sky and seeing a flock of medium sized green and white parrots above. Yes, they are the wild parrots of Brooklyn, a large flock of Quaker Parrots..




					birdsupplies.com
				





If you have access to databases you might enjoy this article.








						Status of naturalized parrots in the United States - Journal of Ornithology
					

The contiguous United States (USA) originally had two endemic parrot species, the Carolina Parakeet (Conuropsis carolinensis) and the Thick-billed Parrot (Rhynchopsitta pachyrhyncha). The Carolina Parakeet is now globally extinct, and the Thick-billed Parrot was extirpated from the USA...




					link.springer.com
				




If not you can read this one referencing it! 








						Escaped pet parrots are now naturalized in 23 U.S. states, study finds
					

Escaped pet parrots are now naturalized in 23 U.S. states




					news.uchicago.edu
				




*As for staying on topic!*

_What made me happy today was watching Luna chase butterflies and bees across the front yard...what wasn't so fun was running like a mad-man behind her with the leash in hand. The little bugger is quick as lightning when she wants to. _


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I know y’all probably get tired of seeing cow pictures but they are just so cute! They just make me so happy. Growing like little weeds.
> View attachment 5413545


Such  cute and pretty cows.
Your cows have such pretty faces!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> "Quaker parrots are unusual, as far as parrots go.  Sure there are several species of parrots that live in huge flocks.  Huddling up with hundreds of flock-mates can help keep a bird warm.  But, most of these species, while in a huge flock, pair off with one special mate in their own nest cavity. Quakers too are known to live in massive flocks however, one reason they can tolerate harsh winters outdoors is because of their curious nesting behavior.  You see, Quaker Parrots build gigantic nests out of sticks high above the ground.  Sticks, twigs, grasses and other insulating natural products are woven together into huge structures. These intricate nests are like a mini-condo with 3 chambers.  The inner sanctum is for new hatchlings.  It is surrounded by a corridor where fledglings flock awaiting their passage to a new life.  It's quite sophisticated, really.  Adult birds guard the babies like, err ... a hawk.  They are also constantly refurbishing and revamping the nest to accommodate such a huge flock." -> From:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How The Wild Parrots of Brooklyn Survive Winter
> 
> 
> Imagine looking up in the New York City sky and seeing a flock of medium sized green and white parrots above. Yes, they are the wild parrots of Brooklyn, a large flock of Quaker Parrots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdsupplies.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have access to databases you might enjoy this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status of naturalized parrots in the United States - Journal of Ornithology
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States (USA) originally had two endemic parrot species, the Carolina Parakeet (Conuropsis carolinensis) and the Thick-billed Parrot (Rhynchopsitta pachyrhyncha). The Carolina Parakeet is now globally extinct, and the Thick-billed Parrot was extirpated from the USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.springer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not you can read this one referencing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escaped pet parrots are now naturalized in 23 U.S. states, study finds
> 
> 
> Escaped pet parrots are now naturalized in 23 U.S. states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.uchicago.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As for staying on topic!*
> 
> _What made me happy today was watching Luna chase butterflies and bees across the front yard...what wasn't so fun was running like a mad-man behind her with the leash in hand. The little bugger is quick as lightning when she wants to. _


I've seen a couple with a cat on a leash at the park. The cat was definitely the boss.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> There aren't many populations of feral budgies that survive very cold winters since they don't do well under 50 F. Possible scenarios include huddling together for warth, finding warm caves to overwinter and entering temporary states of torpor to slow metabolic rates on the coldest days.
> 
> No longer, I'm deathly allergic. I was popping all sorts of pills during my studying years. I love animals but my body doesn't.
> 
> We did bird banding for statistics Canada for tracking migration and survivorship rates. Skulling was very interesting to learn but as I now work in the fashion industry, it isn't exactly a skill that I use very often.



Skulling??  Is this... what I'm thinking it is??  If so, yes... you wouldn't want to use it in the fashion industry..... maybe....
If you ever come to west coast, visit the Beaty.  They have lot of bird taxidermy birds and other things.  Personally I liked my birds alive at Bloedel more. 




Miarta said:


> I don’t want to intrude on conversation but I’m interested!!!  So, what do you know about our local wild parrot population?  I think that they are in NYC since 1960s-ish Quaker parrot or monk parrot . They have been in all five boroughs and recently (5-10 years) moved to surrounding areas. I know that they are South American species and if there is lack of food seeds fruit etc. they love pizza crust!!! How appropriate, lol!!



No need to apologize, more the merrier.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> "Quaker parrots are unusual, as far as parrots go.  Sure there are several species of parrots that live in huge flocks.  Huddling up with hundreds of flock-mates can help keep a bird warm.  But, most of these species, while in a huge flock, pair off with one special mate in their own nest cavity. Quakers too are known to live in massive flocks however, one reason they can tolerate harsh winters outdoors is because of their curious nesting behavior.  You see, Quaker Parrots build gigantic nests out of sticks high above the ground.  Sticks, twigs, grasses and other insulating natural products are woven together into huge structures. These intricate nests are like a mini-condo with 3 chambers.  The inner sanctum is for new hatchlings.  It is surrounded by a corridor where fledglings flock awaiting their passage to a new life.  It's quite sophisticated, really.  Adult birds guard the babies like, err ... a hawk.  They are also constantly refurbishing and revamping the nest to accommodate such a huge flock." -> From:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How The Wild Parrots of Brooklyn Survive Winter
> 
> 
> Imagine looking up in the New York City sky and seeing a flock of medium sized green and white parrots above. Yes, they are the wild parrots of Brooklyn, a large flock of Quaker Parrots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdsupplies.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have access to databases you might enjoy this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status of naturalized parrots in the United States - Journal of Ornithology
> 
> 
> The contiguous United States (USA) originally had two endemic parrot species, the Carolina Parakeet (Conuropsis carolinensis) and the Thick-billed Parrot (Rhynchopsitta pachyrhyncha). The Carolina Parakeet is now globally extinct, and the Thick-billed Parrot was extirpated from the USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.springer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not you can read this one referencing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escaped pet parrots are now naturalized in 23 U.S. states, study finds
> 
> 
> Escaped pet parrots are now naturalized in 23 U.S. states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.uchicago.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As for staying on topic!*
> 
> _What made me happy today was watching Luna chase butterflies and bees across the front yard...what wasn't so fun was running like a mad-man behind her with the leash in hand. The little bugger is quick as lightning when she wants to. _


Have you tried retractable leash??  I don’t know if it’s good idea for cats, and thank you for the articles.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Have you tried retractable leash??  I don’t know if it’s good idea for cats, and thank you for the articles.


I'm not too sure, I haven't really looked into them. I'm trying to find a solution so she can roam the front yard without having to slow down. Especially since the top speed of an Egyptian Mau is 30 miles per hour. I'm thinking of maybe using a very long rope in the middle of the yard so she can run around while keeping it short enough that she can't reach any trees to get tangled!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Miarta said:


> I don’t want to intrude on conversation but I’m interested!!!  So, what do you know about our local wild parrot population?  I think that they are in NYC since 1960s-ish Quaker parrot or monk parrot . They have been in all five boroughs and recently (5-10 years) moved to surrounding areas. I know that they are South American species and if there is lack of food seeds fruit etc. they love pizza crust!!! How appropriate, lol!!



I’ve seen these Monk parakeets at a nearby beach, and they are *NOISY*!! It makes me wonder if the story of the crate from South America breaking open at Kennedy Airport was really an accident.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> I'm not too sure, I haven't really looked into them. I'm trying to find a solution so she can roam the front yard without having to slow down. Especially since the top speed of an Egyptian Mau is 30 miles per hour. I'm thinking of maybe using a very long rope in the middle of the yard so she can run around while keeping it short enough that she can't reach any trees to get tangled!


If you can stretch metal rope between two……… something ,wall  tree 6-8 feet up in the air and then attach leash to it.  Back in time that is how the dogs were leashed to guard homes.  And for her climbing trees if you can make a cone facing down around the tree or whatever is you don’t want her climbing. On another note …… read the articles, thanks. The last one gave me a heart attack!!! We still didn’t find a chipmunk ……… how much longer he/she needs to be in hiding before I have to naturalize it????


----------



## Miarta

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I’ve seen these Monk parakeets at a nearby beach, and they are *NOISY*!! It makes me wonder if the story of the crate from South America breaking open at Kennedy Airport was really an accident.


Probably not, you would be surprised how many people let loose unwanted pets. We all know that alligator is not going to last winter in the Central Park however some other species are more adaptable than others. Those are not large colonies and majority of people are not even aware of it. I was told quite a few “urban legends“ about this and I’m no expert but reality is probably far less exciting. (As usual , lol).


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> Mine does the same.
> Also I shocked him once on how much shrimp I ate at a buffet.  He still talks about it to this day.



Aww! Lol, too cute!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I'm not too sure, I haven't really looked into them. I'm trying to find a solution so she can roam the front yard without having to slow down. Especially since the top speed of an Egyptian Mau is 30 miles per hour. I'm thinking of maybe using a very long rope in the middle of the yard so she can run around while keeping it short enough that she can't reach any trees to get tangled!



If you Google 'in ground leash holder' you'll find items like this. We used them (much heavier duty) for our Saint Bernards and they worked perfectly. This one is from Chewy for under $18USD.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> If you Google 'in ground leash holder' you'll find items like this. We used them (much heavier duty) for our Saint Bernards and they worked perfectly. This one is from Chewy for under $18USD.
> 
> View attachment 5415048


Thanks, this actually looks perfect !!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Lush, low hanging clouds outside & and not working on Monday.

Last week it felt like everyone in my city was going crazy.  And found out that it's a full moon tonight.  So I'm away from general population and hiding under my kitchen table with a bottle of scotch.

Ok, so I should clarify... we've had 2 days in a row a transit system shutting down for... I don't want to trigger anyone, but just massive public transport shutdown.

And at work, the building shutdown due to the bear spray incident.. so... back under my kitchen table I go don't mind me just came out to edit this post and grab cake.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Mmm,  Steak!


Indeed...it was quite tasty!


----------



## Souzie

I was going through my phone and found these photos of my piranhas from 6 years ago. They were so cute back then. Now they're just big and ugly.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Retro candy


----------



## Miarta

Update on my little situation (that makes me happy?!?!?) The rat is still in the house it moved in the library and we can see it occasionally. Cats do not respond … AT ALL!!!!!!!! I’m thinking that they want him as a pet?!?!?  It was sooooo funny yesterday!! Lol


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> I was going through my phone and found these photos of my piranhas from 6 years ago. They were so cute back then. Now they're just big and ugly.
> 
> View attachment 5415223
> 
> View attachment 5415224


When you put your hand in the tank do they also reply “steak, Mhmh tasty!”?.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Update on my little situation (that makes me happy?!?!?) The rat is still in the house it moved in the library and we can see it occasionally. Cats do not respond … AT ALL!!!!!!!! I’m thinking that they want him as a pet?!?!?  It was sooooo funny yesterday!! Lol


Possibly… had a curious chipmunk walk right up to Luna and stare at her. I had to pick her up off the ground because I didn’t know how she would react… that and avoiding any potential parasites…


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Possibly… had a curious chipmunk walk right up to Luna and stare at her. I had to pick her up off the ground because I didn’t know how she would react… that and avoiding any potential parasites…


My problem is that she got him and brought it in . We were all in hot pursuit. Nera with chipmunk Uggy right behind follow Bash then my self. It was a good chase without end so we all slowly lost the will …………


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> When you put your hand in the tank do they also reply “steak, Mhmh tasty!”?.


Haha! No, they're actually very timid and definitely undeserving of their reputation...at least for red bellies anyway. Other types of piranha are a different story.  I stick my whole arm in there when I'm doing water changes and they all swim to the other side of the tank and cower together.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> I was going through my phone and found these photos of my piranhas from 6 years ago. They were so cute back then. Now they're just big and ugly.
> 
> View attachment 5415223
> 
> View attachment 5415224


On one hand... I call them beautiful...
But on the other.. me being me.... wondered if they're delicious...

Back under the table i go...


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> On one hand... I call them beautiful...
> But on the other.. me being me.... wondered if they're delicious...
> 
> Back under the table i go...


I hear piranha soup (caldo de piranha) is supposed to be quite good.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> On one hand... I call them beautiful...
> But on the other.. me being me.... wondered if they're delicious...
> 
> Back under the table i go...


Just don’t do that when passing a park.


----------



## Christofle

Discovering this new atelier who makes cute animal designs.


----------



## Christofle

This is possibly too cute to eat, any thoughts?


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> this is Neras first chipmunk.!!!!!! She brought it in the house……… she lost him in the house!!!! Now she is laying around  and WE are looking tor the chipmunk, fun times, fun times…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414673
> View attachment 5414678


wow!  guess lucky for the chipmunk she doesn't know how to kill it


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> Update on my little situation (that makes me happy?!?!?) The rat is still in the house it moved in the library and we can see it occasionally. Cats do not respond … AT ALL!!!!!!!! I’m thinking that they want him as a pet?!?!?  It was sooooo funny yesterday!! Lol


wow....don't know where you live but we don't have chipmunks here in So Cal 
they're cute but not necessarily for the house


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> This is possibly too cute to eat, any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5415378


Too cute...but I'd eat it anyway.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Too cute...but I'd eat it anyway.



I was gonna say no such a thing as "too cute to eat".

I think I'm beginning to paint a quite a picture of myself here..


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I was gonna say no such a thing as "too cute to eat".
> 
> I think I'm beginning to paint a quite a picture of myself here..


----------



## Miarta

cheremushki said:


> On one hand... I call them beautiful...
> But on the other.. me being me.... wondered if they're delicious...
> 
> Back under the table i go...





xsouzie said:


> I hear piranha soup (caldo de piranha) is supposed to be quite good.


I had that it was ok , I eat far more intriguing things I’m not sure I can mention it without getting in trouble.


----------



## arnott

Just RSVPed to a Meet & Greet to meet John Fluevog and Dame Zandra Rhodes!


----------



## Miarta

Little update, today is holiday and I had family over for a diner . Yes ,chipmunk is still in the house . For whatever reason priests from our church invited themselves over which is completely fine with me. There was twelve people ,TWELVE !!!! and 3 cats in the dining room………… and the chipmunk decided to take a stroll through dinning room into the kitchen.  The thing literally walked between two laying cats.  I did not tell anyone  about the chipmunk so you can imagine the mayhem that followed. It’s almost 10pm and everyone left and I’m contemplating my next move. As of right now chipmunk is winning. By the way, im not worried about food and water because there are dishes around the house And my friend (vet) says that parasites are not a problem unless cat eats the chipmunk. Well, no worries about that, no??? Lol.  I’m still having a good time!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5415473


Wait..
I'm the cute girl with a nice scarf. Right?


----------



## Souzie

Miarta said:


> I had that it was ok , I eat far more intriguing things I’m not sure I can mention it without getting in trouble.


I'm not very adventurous when it comes to food so I would really love to know!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

xsouzie said:


> I'm not very adventurous when it comes to food so I would really love to know!


Hmmmmmmmmm
Bush meat, raccoon, iguana, fermented shark, seal ,whale, snake,different bugs, to many different antelopes to name, alligators, kangaroo , lion, swallows nests, scorpions, some weird sushi that was still looking,many more that I can’t remember right now and far more ones that I don’t want to name . Bizarre foods and Andrew Zimmern got nothing on me!!! Lol


----------



## arnott

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5415540




Love the colour of this Hibiscus!


----------



## Asad Ayub

Megs said:


> It's hard to stay positive at this time, but let's share small things that make us happy on a daily basis. Positivity spreads! Stay safe everyone


Yes, I agree, be positive and think positive is resolved your 100% depression.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Marzipan chocolates from a friend in Germany


----------



## tlamdang08

yesterday’s sunset


----------



## Miarta

tlamdang08 said:


> yesterday’s sunset
> View attachment 5415726
> View attachment 5415727
> View attachment 5415728


You are really good with the camera, I love when people play with the light.


----------



## arnott

This 3-D video of Brian May shooting fireworks out of his guitar!


----------



## luckylove

A sweet note from my kiddo and a darling puppy sleeping beside my sofa.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Stories like this


----------



## skyqueen

Kevinaxx said:


> Stories like this
> View attachment 5415751
> View attachment 5415752


Wonderful story, especially after the heartbreaking story last week. We need more good news stories like this. Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

He was a very cuddly and sleepy boy yesterday!


----------



## Christofle

This four bag opera

Also a reminder to keep hydrated in this warm weather and to stay in the shade or else your own personal collections may start singing too.


----------



## Christofle

Also this embroidered flower catalogue is so beautiful and intricate!


----------



## tlamdang08

After the early morning walk, Things that keep me inside away from the heat… 
Try to achieve a crunchy rice and braised pork belly . They are my childhood favorite foods 
Now time to re do my nails


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> After the early morning walk, Things that keep me inside away from the heat…
> Try to achieve a crunchy rice and braised pork belly . They are my childhood favorite foods
> Now time to re do my nails
> View attachment 5415824
> View attachment 5415826


Lovely Leica!

How’s the staying power/saturation of the H polishes?


----------



## Megs

tlamdang08 said:


> After the early morning walk, Things that keep me inside away from the heat…
> Try to achieve a crunchy rice and braised pork belly . They are my childhood favorite foods
> Now time to re do my nails
> View attachment 5415824
> View attachment 5415826



@Vlad loves a great Leica and I'm all about the nail polish!


----------



## Miarta

tlamdang08 said:


> After the early morning walk, Things that keep me inside away from the heat…
> Try to achieve a crunchy rice and braised pork belly . They are my childhood favorite foods
> Now time to re do my nails
> View attachment 5415824
> View attachment 5415826


I will do anything for pork belly!!!!!!And we have 2 out of 3 exact same shades of nail polish!!! We are alike!!


----------



## Miarta

Just got home and have loads of things to do and the chipmunk situation (still in the house, don’t worry I called immigration, lol)  and this is what we are doing …………


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miarta said:


> Little update, today is holiday and I had family over for a diner . Yes ,chipmunk is still in the house . For whatever reason priests from our church invited themselves over which is completely fine with me. There was twelve people ,TWELVE !!!! and 3 cats in the dining room………… and the chipmunk decided to take a stroll through dinning room into the kitchen.  The thing literally walked between two laying cats.  I did not tell anyone  about the chipmunk so you can imagine the mayhem that followed. It’s almost 10pm and everyone left and I’m contemplating my next move. As of right now chipmunk is winning. By the way, im not worried about food and water because there are dishes around the house And my friend (vet) says that parasites are not a problem unless cat eats the chipmunk. Well, no worries about that, no??? Lol.  I’m still having a good time!!!


Funny. LOL    This description sounds like the scene from National Lampoon Christmas vacation when the squirrel is in the Christmas tree and wreaks havoc throughout the house. I howl everytime I see this scene. But as soon as the chipmunk came in the house this would have been me.


----------



## Souzie

Records were broken today.


----------



## tlamdang08

Christofle said:


> Lovely Leica!
> 
> How’s the staying power/saturation of the H polishes?


They stay on my toes forever, but only one day on my hands , the saturation is lovely


----------



## tlamdang08

Miarta said:


> I will do anything for pork belly!!!!!!And we have 2 out of 3 exact same shades of nail polish!!! We are alike!!


   Now you know why I have to keep walking at least 10,000 steps a day 
Same great mind


----------



## Miarta

tlamdang08 said:


> They stay on my toes forever, but only one day on my hands , the saturation is lovely


I just looked at mine and decided that I need couple more colors ……what is going on it’s sold out everywhere??? I had to pull some ranks to get it. I don’t like them more than Chanel quality wise, just like to match them to the leather. Never had polish on longer then a week so…………  not sure if it’s better.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I just looked at mine and decided that I need couple more colors ……what is going on it’s sold out everywhere??? I had to pull some ranks to get it. I don’t like them more than Chanel quality wise, just like to match them to the leather. Never had polish on longer then a week so…………  not sure if it’s better.


Is that alone or with a base and top coat?


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Is that alone or with a base and top coat?


I always do base and top, have to (work with color and liquids) and tend to avoid gloves . I guess I could be good quality control person.  There, if I ever get tired and want career change … lol


----------



## saligator

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5409066
> 
> Just to think couple weeks ago the field of these made me really really happy!  It's from a farm that I visited couple weeks back.  They had so much of them not picked.  The flowers can be dried for tea(antioxidants) or apparently make wine, leafs can be used for kimchi or salads and apparently roots are also used as an substitute to coffee(which I will never do).  Also great at attracting bees if you do honey bee keeping.
> 
> My weekend project was to paint these.




I read recently that very small bees rely on these smaller flowers, so it is good to keep them growing for them, rather than groom them away.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I always do base and top, have to (work with color and liquids) and tend to avoid gloves . I guess I could be good quality control person.  There, if I ever get tired and want career change … lol


----------



## Miarta

mzbaglady1 said:


> Funny. LOL    This description sounds like the scene from National Lampoon Christmas vacation when the squirrel is in the Christmas tree and wreaks havoc throughout the house. I howl everytime I see this scene. But as soon as the chipmunk came in the house this would have been me.
> View attachment 5415947


Lol, I have tendency to look at everything as… glass being half full, so this is actually funny to me. Just hope that thing doesn’t die somewhere before I’m able to get it.  Once, a while ago, I pulled mouse from my cats mouth no joke. The thing was in the shock at that point and it was cold outside. My idea of helping was putting him in an empty aquarium and feeding it. Mouse and I had to negotiate eviction in the spring, did not want to leave. Yes I spend the winter with the mouse in the house and he was living large …


----------



## Miarta

xsouzie said:


> Records were broken today.
> 
> View attachment 5415950


I looked up where you at, little bit south and we were at 94f today. 34.44c ……yup it’s hot


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Marzipan chocolates from a friend in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415688



Does this lovely person in Germany need another friend???    Enjoy!


----------



## chowlover2

tlamdang08 said:


> After the early morning walk, Things that keep me inside away from the heat…
> Try to achieve a crunchy rice and braised pork belly . They are my childhood favorite foods
> Now time to re do my nails
> View attachment 5415824
> View attachment 5415826


This is a new brand called Emilie Heath that has excellent staying power and saturation. Price point similar to Chanel and Dior and lasts really well on natural nails. Only about a dozen shades, these are my favorites. Oops, I bought them all!


----------



## Miarta

chowlover2 said:


> This is a new brand called Emilie Heath that has excellent staying power and saturation. Price point similar to Chanel and Dior and lasts really well on natural nails. Only about a dozen shades, these are my favorites. Oops, I bought them all!
> 
> View attachment 5416018


My kind of a gal , lol


----------



## Miarta

Ok, I’m run out of the everything …Uggy won


----------



## Christofle

chowlover2 said:


> This is a new brand called Emilie Heath that has excellent staying power and saturation. Price point similar to Chanel and Dior and lasts really well on natural nails. Only about a dozen shades, these are my favorites. Oops, I bought them all!
> 
> View attachment 5416018











						Emilie Heathe x The Batman™ Collection
					

Three limited edition nail polish shades inspired by The Riddler, The Batman™, and Selina Kyle from Warner Brother's latest film, The Batman™.




					emilieheathe.com
				



What about the batman collab? Did you get that one too? The blue and purply red from the collection look so pretty! Thanks for sharing the brand!


----------



## chowlover2

Christofle said:


> Emilie Heathe x The Batman™ Collection
> 
> 
> Three limited edition nail polish shades inspired by The Riddler, The Batman™, and Selina Kyle from Warner Brother's latest film, The Batman™.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilieheathe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the batman collab? Did you get that one too? The blue and purply red from the collection look so pretty! Thanks for sharing the brand!


Yes! The blue reminds me of Chanel Ciel de Nuit. I will dig it out tomorrow, it is getting too dark here for pics.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5416103


These flowers are stunning


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Records were broken today.
> 
> View attachment 5415950




32 is a record?  That seems normal to me!  Especially after we had 41 degrees in Vancouver last June!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> 32 is a record?  That seems normal to me!  Especially after we had 41 degrees in Vancouver last June!


It was the record for May 31st...not an all time record.


----------



## arnott

Peony in my Mom's garden!


----------



## lill_canele

chowlover2 said:


> This is a new brand called Emilie Heath that has excellent staying power and saturation. Price point similar to Chanel and Dior and lasts really well on natural nails. Only about a dozen shades, these are my favorites. Oops, I bought them all!
> 
> View attachment 5416018



Ooo nice! How’s the drying time?


----------



## lill_canele

My husband and I put up my Hermes scarf over the weekend!
(I wanted to get the Hermes scarf holders for full effect but not too keen on holes in the wall atm, for now it’s adhesives)


----------



## Miarta

Bash(the Raggy) got the chipmunk!!!!! Scary part is that he came holding it to the terrace door and I opened it not knowing what is going to happen ………… he walked out in the middle and LET IT GO!!!!!!!?????? Little sucker stood there for a moment and walked away. My cat just sat there looking. It was like he was saying; okay we had our fun, now go home. !?!!!!! I swear I’m afraid of my cat, should I be worried??? Lol Sooo, everything is well what ends well.  Now, what makes me happy today except rodent free home is this box. My neighbor owns pick your own farm and and I’m makings today raw berry pie ssssss!!!! Plural (I picked 10lbs of fresh strawberries)!!!!  Good day a good day it’s a great day!!! Lol


----------



## Christofle

These Swiss rolls


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> These Swiss rolls
> View attachment 5416523


Show off …………lol , beautiful!!!


----------



## Miarta

First roses from my garden!!!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> These Swiss rolls
> View attachment 5416523


Ok, I’m back!!! I googled Swiss rolls…………… none of them look  like THAT!!!!! It’s a work of art!! Explain your self,please!!!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Ok, I’m back!!! I googled Swiss rolls…………… none of them look  like THAT!!!!! It’s a work of art!! Explain your self,please!!!


They are a cooking school based in Asia, you can do private or group lessons. It’s a fun group activity!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

I am not sure If it qualifies as „small”


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miarta said:


> Bash(the Raggy) got the chipmunk!!!!! Scary part is that he came holding it to the terrace door and I opened it not knowing what is going to happen ………… he walked out in the middle and LET IT GO!!!!!!!?????? Little sucker stood there for a moment and walked away. My cat just sat there looking. It was like he was saying; okay we had our fun, now go home. !?!!!!! I swear I’m afraid of my cat, should I be worried??? Lol Sooo, everything is well what ends well.  Now, what makes me happy today except rodent free home is this box. My neighbor owns pick your own farm and and I’m makings today raw berry pie ssssss!!!! Plural (I picked 10lbs of fresh strawberries)!!!!  Good day a good day it’s a great day!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416487


Are you sure this wasn't you when picking all of these strawberries? LOL


----------



## Miarta

mzbaglady1 said:


> Are you sure this wasn't you when picking all of these strawberries? LOL
> View attachment 5416702


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee…………………noooooooooooooo!!! Maybe … lol  I like when fruit is not ripe , so I ate a lot of white ones In the field, they were not red sooooo…… doesn’t  count, there. Lol


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am not sure If it qualifies as „small”
> View attachment 5416601


People, please you can’t just post pictures!!!!  I need details, name, place, time… lol I’m guesstimating here…


----------



## chowlover2

Christofle said:


> Emilie Heathe x The Batman™ Collection
> 
> 
> Three limited edition nail polish shades inspired by The Riddler, The Batman™, and Selina Kyle from Warner Brother's latest film, The Batman™.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilieheathe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the batman collab? Did you get that one too? The blue and purply red from the collection look so pretty! Thanks for sharing the brand!


IPromise to post pics tomorrow. We had nasty thunderstorms today, here’s  a tease!
Tap the pic, the packaging is beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

lill_canele said:


> Ooo nice! How’s the drying time?


By the time I finish my first hand it is dry enough to start my other hand.


----------



## LilOshawott

And birthday gift from a friend


----------



## mzbaglady1

Rose bushes.


----------



## lill_canele

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5416813
> 
> And birthday gift from a friend
> View attachment 5416814
> 
> View attachment 5416815



Happy birthday!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> People, please you can’t just post pictures!!!!  I need details, name, place, time… lol I’m guesstimating here…


Absolutely @Miarta, I am going to correct myself. Ostra restaurant in Boston, Siberian Reserve and Beluga Hybrid


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> Absolutely @Miarta, I am going to correct myself. Ostra restaurant in Boston, Siberian Reserve and Beluga Hybrid


Thank you, I’m marking this. Going to Boston next month seams like something I would like.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> Thank you, I’m marking this. Going to Boston next month seams like something I would like.


Unfortunately Boston does not have the same restaurant scene as New York or the Bay Area (no Michelin rated restaurants) but I think you might like Ostra (it is seafood oriented), it is supposed to be one of the best restaurants in Boston.


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> Unfortunately Boston does not have the same restaurant scene as New York or the Bay Area (no Michelin rated restaurants) but I think you might like Ostra (it is seafood oriented), it is supposed to be one of the best restaurants in Boston.


Thank you, I’m definitely a destination eater. Sometimes, ”holes in the walls “ have best food ever especially if you looking for authentic local cuisine.


----------



## Miarta

Not to brag but let me brag!!!  My attempt to do fine dinning Red snapper on a grill …  al fresco


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> Thank you, I’m definitely a destination eater. Sometimes, ”holes in the walls “ have best food ever especially if you looking for authentic local cuisine.


You are absolutely right


----------



## skyqueen

Hanna Wilson said:


> Absolutely @Miarta, I am going to correct myself. Ostra restaurant in Boston, Siberian Reserve and Beluga Hybrid


Newbury St.?


----------



## Christofle

She broke two toys so I put them together to make a new one.


----------



## Roxannek

Miarta said:


> Not to brag but let me brag!!!  My attempt to do fine dinning Red snapper on a grill …  al fresco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417079


Mmmmm! Looks beautiful and delicious!


----------



## Roxannek

I had a GI procedure done at the hospital today and all went great, except for the general anesthesia which gave me severe nausea. Got 2 different iv drugs and it finally it worked! I noticed my nurse gave me a special bracelet when I got in the car to go home. Haha! I wonder what I did when I was out


----------



## Christofle

Roxannek said:


> I had a GI procedure done at the hospital today and all went great, except for the general anesthesia which gave me severe nausea. Got 2 different iv drugs and it finally it worked! I noticed my nurse gave me a special bracelet when I got in the car to go home. Haha! I wonder what I did when I was out
> View attachment 5417255


Have a safe and rapid recovery


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> She broke two toys so I put them together to make a new one.
> 
> View attachment 5417226



Look at those eyes! Totally focused!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Could not resist! One for each of my young nephews. Oh yes, and one for me  fyi to @Sunshine mama  Eta, You have the bag and accessory
> View attachment 5344324


My sister texted me a pic of my younger nephew wearing his tee to school yesterday. He had the biggest grin on his face  Made. My. Day!


----------



## lill_canele

Roxannek said:


> I had a GI procedure done at the hospital today and all went great, except for the general anesthesia which gave me severe nausea. Got 2 different iv drugs and it finally it worked! I noticed my nurse gave me a special bracelet when I got in the car to go home. Haha! I wonder what I did when I was out
> View attachment 5417255



You didn't do anything. Standard procedure for anyone who's gotten anesthesia!  Just a precaution because it makes many people groggy/dizzy as they're waking up so when they try to get up, they're likely to fall.

Get well soon!


----------



## lill_canele

Oh, I washed all the bedsheets, blankets, and pillowcases on Monday. So wonderful to sleep in a clean bed with freshly washed bedding!


----------



## Roxannek

lill_canele said:


> You didn't do anything. Standard procedure for anyone who's gotten anesthesia!  Just a precaution because it makes many people groggy/dizzy as they're waking up so when they try to get up, they're likely to fall.
> 
> Get well soon!


Good! I worry about my semi conscious self!


----------



## LilOshawott

lill_canele said:


> Happy birthday!!


Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

Still not great pics, we had bad storms all day. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## JenJBS

Miarta said:


> Thank you, I’m definitely a destination eater. Sometimes, ”holes in the walls “ have best food ever especially if you looking for authentic local cuisine.


So very true! 



Christofle said:


> She broke two toys so I put them together to make a new one.
> 
> View attachment 5417226


Love her expression! So focused!    



Roxannek said:


> I had a GI procedure done at the hospital today and all went great, except for the general anesthesia which gave me severe nausea. Got 2 different iv drugs and it finally it worked! I noticed my nurse gave me a special bracelet when I got in the car to go home. Haha! I wonder what I did when I was out
> View attachment 5417255


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## JenJBS

My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arriving today made me happy! 

Warm light, and cool light.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Unpacking some stuff and saw this:


I love all things sparkly but I’m not even sure how this happened because there was no glitter in that box


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arriving today made me happy!
> 
> Warm light, and cool light.
> 
> View attachment 5417384
> View attachment 5417385


Beautiful, that leather looks yummy!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

skyqueen said:


> Newbury St.?


No, it is on Charles st, not far from Four Seasons hotel (the one across from Boston Common, not the one on Dalton st.).


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful, that leather looks yummy!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Caught it on camera!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Caught it on camera!
> View attachment 5417756
> View attachment 5417757
> View attachment 5417758


Such a phenomenal picture (the first one) @Sunshine mama


----------



## Christofle

A small fry 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and


----------



## Katinahat

The roses in bloom


----------



## badfriend87

My Little guy who always make me smile


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I know it might seem small in the scheme of things, but I am really happy that we've seen a hedgehog in our back garden for the past three nights. The last time we saw one was about 8 years ago (we called him Spike, lol) and then nothing. 

DH has recently taken out a large hedge that seemed to mainly consist of briars and ivy leaving the original hedging cut down and sprouting, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but it just makes us happy that a hedgehog is now visiting us


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> The roses in bloom
> View attachment 5417964


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a phenomenal picture (the first one) @Sunshine mama


Thank you! I got lucky.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Miarta

Kevinaxx said:


> Unpacking some stuff and saw this:
> View attachment 5417429
> 
> I love all things sparkly but I’m not even sure how this happened because there was no glitter in that box


Fairy dust?????


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I got lucky.



You're really a talented photographer, Sunshine! Far too many amazing photos for it to be luck.  Same with @Hanna Wilson  and @Shelby33


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5418140


Those mammoth cucumbers look mighty juicy


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Caught it on camera!
> View attachment 5417756
> View attachment 5417757
> View attachment 5417758




Nice Caridnal!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You're really a talented photographer, Sunshine! Far too many amazing photos for it to be luck.  Same with @Hanna Wilson  and @Shelby33


You're so sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Nice Caridnal!


I could never get them to sit still for a second. But at the time,  he sat for about 2 to 3 seconds!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> You're really a talented photographer, Sunshine! Far too many amazing photos for it to be luck.  Same with @Hanna Wilson  and @Shelby33


Thank you! And you too my sweet friend!


----------



## Prada Prince

Painted my nails for the first time…


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> My husband and I put up my Hermes scarf over the weekend!
> (I wanted to get the Hermes scarf holders for full effect but not too keen on holes in the wall atm, for now it’s adhesives)
> 
> View attachment 5416477
> View attachment 5416478



I zoomed in on the whiskey bottles.  Lot of Japanese I think?  And one Johnny walker.  



Christofle said:


> A small fry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



Ah, my kind of portion.  I can only eat very small amount!


----------



## cheremushki

Enjoying morning coffee and catching up to this thread.    
It's like never ending party I can drop in at any time.


----------



## Miarta

Do I have story to tell ………  today!!!
 This morning I went to pick up a new family member a bouncy baby boy.  His name is Blue. 
On my way back home I stopped by my jeweler to drop some pieces that needed cleaning adjusting whatever. Anyhow, on my way back I spotted something shimmer and quickly shifted  in the corner . By nature I’m a predator and such a move will wake up my …… nature?!?!   Not to alert whatever that was slowly with unlimited patience and stealth I got inches from it and there it was!!! Glorious, beautiful, stretched, sunbathing in that corner …  I observed it for a couple of minutes and decided to pounce on it.  BOOOM!!! I got it in one swipe.  I’m so so sooooo good. !!! The best hunter and provider ever. Back to the story, i got her alive and brought it home. She is adjusting pretty well considering what she went through and I don’t think that she had good life and that she was going places before me. Blue is also doing well and adjusting fine I tried putting them together but  I m not sure if they will work together … time will tell…


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> My husband and I put up my Hermes scarf over the weekend!
> (I wanted to get the Hermes scarf holders for full effect but not too keen on holes in the wall atm, for now it’s adhesives)
> 
> View attachment 5416477
> View attachment 5416478


Now that is a cool scarf!


----------



## cheremushki

Miarta said:


> Do I have story to tell ………  today!!!
> This morning I went to pick up a new family member a bouncy baby boy.  His name is Blue.
> On my way back home I stopped by my jeweler to drop some pieces that needed cleaning adjusting whatever. Anyhow, on my way back I spotted something shimmer and quickly shifted  in the corner . By nature I’m a predator and such a move will wake up my …… nature?!?!   Not to alert whatever that was slowly with unlimited patience and stealth I got inches from it and there it was!!! Glorious, beautiful, stretched, sunbathing in that corner …  I observed it for a couple of minutes and decided to pounce on it.  BOOOM!!! I got it in one swipe.  I’m so so sooooo good. !!! The best hunter and provider ever. Back to the story, i got her alive and brought it home. She is adjusting pretty well considering what she went through and I don’t think that she had good life and that she was going places before me. Blue is also doing well and adjusting fine I tried putting them together but  I m not sure if they will work together … time will tell…



Wait.. what animal?  Photo please?


----------



## redney

Miarta said:


> Do I have story to tell ………  today!!!
> This morning I went to pick up a new family member a bouncy baby boy.  His name is Blue.
> On my way back home I stopped by my jeweler to drop some pieces that needed cleaning adjusting whatever. Anyhow, on my way back I spotted something shimmer and quickly shifted  in the corner . By nature I’m a predator and such a move will wake up my …… nature?!?!   Not to alert whatever that was slowly with unlimited patience and stealth I got inches from it and there it was!!! Glorious, beautiful, stretched, sunbathing in that corner …  I observed it for a couple of minutes and decided to pounce on it.  BOOOM!!! I got it in one swipe.  I’m so so sooooo good. !!! The best hunter and provider ever. Back to the story, i got her alive and brought it home. She is adjusting pretty well considering what she went through and I don’t think that she had good life and that she was going places before me. Blue is also doing well and adjusting fine I tried putting them together but  I m not sure if they will work together … time will tell…


Confused! A new pet and a rescued pet???


----------



## Miarta

redney said:


> Confused! A new pet and a rescued pet???


I building excitement!!!!!! Lol it’s going to be good …… I think she got a name …  maybe Bella?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> I building excitement!!!!!! Lol it’s going to be good …… I think she got a name …  maybe Bella?


Wow  you keeping us in suspense.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miarta said:


> Do I have story to tell ………  today!!!
> This morning I went to pick up a new family member a bouncy baby boy.  His name is Blue.
> On my way back home I stopped by my jeweler to drop some pieces that needed cleaning adjusting whatever. Anyhow, on my way back I spotted something shimmer and quickly shifted  in the corner . By nature I’m a predator and such a move will wake up my …… nature?!?!   Not to alert whatever that was slowly with unlimited patience and stealth I got inches from it and there it was!!! Glorious, beautiful, stretched, sunbathing in that corner …  I observed it for a couple of minutes and decided to pounce on it.  BOOOM!!! I got it in one swipe.  I’m so so sooooo good. !!! The best hunter and provider ever. Back to the story, i got her alive and brought it home. She is adjusting pretty well considering what she went through and I don’t think that she had good life and that she was going places before me. Blue is also doing well and adjusting fine I tried putting them together but  I m not sure if they will work together … time will tell…


LORDY. LOL!!!      I think you like making me pass out. But that animal that was sunbathing in the sun was it a snake or a lizard?


----------



## skyqueen

After DS...the love of my life!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

skyqueen said:


> After DS...the love of my life!
> 
> View attachment 5418542


Dirty Harry  We haven't seen him for a while.


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> I zoomed in on the whiskey bottles.  Lot of Japanese I think?  And one Johnny walker.



haha yes! We are a fan of certain whiskeys and wines! We keep our favorite bottles, some that have sentimental value. Usually from a trip together or one of our birthdays.


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> After DS...the love of my life!
> 
> View attachment 5418542


You aren’t fooling me Mr. Wolf, you’re far furrier than Grandma.


----------



## lill_canele

Silly boy!


----------



## Miarta

Miarta said:


> Do I have story to tell ………  today!!!
> This morning I went to pick up a new family member a bouncy baby boy.  His name is Blue.
> On my way back home I stopped by my jeweler to drop some pieces that needed cleaning adjusting whatever. Anyhow, on my way back I spotted something shimmer and quickly shifted  in the corner . By nature I’m a predator and such a move will wake up my …… nature?!?!   Not to alert whatever that was slowly with unlimited patience and stealth I got inches from it and there it was!!! Glorious, beautiful, stretched, sunbathing in that corner …  I observed it for a couple of minutes and decided to pounce on it.  BOOOM!!! I got it in one swipe.  I’m so so sooooo good. !!! The best hunter and provider ever. Back to the story, i got her alive and brought it home. She is adjusting pretty well considering what she went through and I don’t think that she had good life and that she was going places before me. Blue is also doing well and adjusting fine I tried putting them together but  I m not sure if they will work together … time will tell…


Blue is very laid back easy going and Bella (idk if that’s her name) is laud in your face  screamer. They couldn’t be more opposites .


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> Blue is very laid back easy going and Bella (idk if that’s her name) is laud in your face  screamer. They couldn’t be more opposites .


So it can not be snake or lizzard @mzbaglady1


----------



## Miarta

Ok meet Blue and (maybe) Bella.
	

		
			
		

		
	



they made me very happy today!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Miarta said:


> Ok meet Blue and (maybe) Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418629
> 
> they made me very happy today!!!


Wow @Miarta  I don't think anyone of us on TPF would guess correctly.


----------



## Christofle

The African walnut decorative fence is finally done… No more hideous pool equipment will be seen again.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The African walnut decorative fence is finally done… No more hideous pool equipment will be seen again.
> View attachment 5418661


Gorgeous @Christofle


----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow @Miarta  I don't think anyone of us on TPF would guess correctly.


I know, I was leading you down the wrong path, lol
i have 3 cats a dog 15 chickens god knows how many fishes and another pet …… I’m a cat away from being a crazy cat lady!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miarta said:


> I know, I was leading you down the wrong path, lol
> i have 3 cats a dog 15 chickens god knows how many fishes and another pet …… I’m a cat away from being a crazy cat lady!


WOW my guesses was way off. LOL!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Having amazing hair days


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sitting outside in the afternoon sun, reading a book, listening to music and enjoying a light breeze...perfect afternoon


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> haha yes! We are a fan of certain whiskeys and wines! We keep our favorite bottles, some that have sentimental value. Usually from a trip together or one of our birthdays.
> 
> View attachment 5418552
> View attachment 5418553



We do the same thing.  Well, he wants to get rid of empties to acquire another full.  But I'm far more sentimental until I go into the minimalist binge.  That Macallan looks gorgeous!  And I've never seen it before!  And I've visited the Yamazaki distillery and met the master blender.  When you do the tour, you can sample some rare ones at the end.  They also used to sell the factory limited bottled editions before covid, and they would get sold out so quickly you better grab a bottle or two before the tour starts.


----------



## Miarta

Today was exciting day and all that but what is making me happy is watching sun dance on the window glass  making it glisten.


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> We do the same thing.  Well, he wants to get rid of empties to acquire another full.  But I'm far more sentimental until I go into the minimalist binge.  That Macallan looks gorgeous!  And I've never seen it before!  And I've visited the Yamazaki distillery and met the master blender.  When you do the tour, you can sample some rare ones at the end.  They also used to sell the factory limited bottled editions before covid, and they would get sold out so quickly you better grab a bottle or two before the tour starts.



Thanks! The Macallan is an apparently a limited edition. We met a private seller once who was trying to get the full collection and when he saw ours, he said that was the last one missing   

Wow! So cool! I’m sure my husband would love to go on the tour! I’ll put it  on our list when we go to Japan!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

NOT getting picked for the jury selection.
Bonus.  Getting out under 2 hours.


----------



## Grande Latte

cheremushki said:


> NOT getting picked for the jury selection.
> Bonus.  Getting out under 2 hours.



Hahaha. This would have been on my list too, if happened to me. 

I once went to jury selection, and in came around 200 ppl. I immediately knew it was a huge case. Turned out it was a police murder case. I have anxiety issues, I would never have survived.


----------



## Christofle

Mother Nature’s DIY dye job


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s still alive! And growing  
(Can’t say the same for the succulent in my office).


And my sib bringing me:


----------



## cheremushki

Grande Latte said:


> Hahaha. This would have been on my list too, if happened to me.
> 
> I once went to jury selection, and in came around 200 ppl. I immediately knew it was a huge case. Turned out it was a police murder case. I have anxiety issues, I would never have survived.



I never thought to equate the number of potential jurors to how big the case is?  But good to know for the future references.  I hear once you get selected you may get selected more in the future..

I was definitely getting very anxious.. we've been having lot of shootings, which isn't normal here, so I didn't want to take part of that.  Or worse, drug trafficking or gang murder.  At least mafia is all in Montreal.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I never thought to equate the number of potential jurors to how big the case is?  But good to know for the future references.  I hear once you get selected you may get selected more in the future..
> 
> I was definitely getting very anxious.. we've been having lot of shootings, which isn't normal here, so I didn't want to take part of that.  Or worse, drug trafficking or gang murder. * At least mafia is all in Montreal*.


Thanks


----------



## skyqueen

Wonderful weekend watching Queen Elizabeth's Platinum Jubilee...FANTASTIC! 
The new flowers, in my urns, are still alive. Hallelujah...I'm a plant/flower killer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> The African walnut decorative fence is finally done… No more hideous pool equipment will be seen again.
> View attachment 5418661


That's really handsome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Homemade almond milk ice cream with red beans and strawberries.


----------



## lill_canele

Brought my baby out to eat lunch with us for the first time ever. Pretty well behaved, I thought he was going to jump onto the table or something lol


----------



## tlamdang08

Went out with friend for archery lesson and a milk tea that so popular     “The alley” brown sugar drink.



(Over the weekend get away short trip.)


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Homemade almond milk ice cream with red beans and strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419446


Thanks for the baking inspiration


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Thanks for the baking inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419500


Glad I could help! 
Looks really good.
What flavor?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Glad I could help!
> Looks really good.
> What flavor?


Fresh strawberries with vanilla and lemon

I’m trying hard to not eat them all in one sitting…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Fresh strawberries with vanilla and lemon
> 
> I’m trying hard to not eat them all in one sitting…


Oh my gosh! Could you share the recipe? I've never had anything like it!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! Could you share the recipe? I've never had anything like it!











						Easy Pillowy Soft Sugar Cookie Recipe - Pretty. Simple. Sweet.
					

Super soft sugar cookie recipe with a delicate vanilla flavor and texture. They're so good that you'll want to eat them all as soon as they're out of the oven. You've been warned!




					prettysimplesweet.com
				




Portion for 10 cookies:

This but modified:
Halved all the quantities except:
I kept the full egg and full tea spoon of vanilla 

Added:
-1 cup of sliced strawberries
-A table tablespoon and a half of lemon juice
-Switched all of the sugar for natural turbinado
-1/2 a tea spoon of baking powder

Reduced cooking time to 10 mins for ultra chewy… could go with 11 if you want some crisp.

I also skipped the rolling in sugar step because I don’t want diabetes.


----------



## Christofle

Sous-chef is up for rent.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s still alive! And growing
> (Can’t say the same for the succulent in my office).
> View attachment 5419178
> 
> And my sib bringing me:
> View attachment 5419179




Is that Durian inside that rice ball?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Easy Pillowy Soft Sugar Cookie Recipe - Pretty. Simple. Sweet.
> 
> 
> Super soft sugar cookie recipe with a delicate vanilla flavor and texture. They're so good that you'll want to eat them all as soon as they're out of the oven. You've been warned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettysimplesweet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portion for 10 cookies:
> 
> This but modified:
> Halved all the quantities except:
> I kept the full egg and full tea spoon of vanilla
> 
> Added:
> -1 cup of sliced strawberries
> -A table tablespoon and a half of lemon juice
> -Switched all of the sugar for natural turbinado
> -1/2 a tea spoon of baking powder
> 
> Reduced cooking time to 10 mins for ultra chewy… could go with 11 if you want some crisp.
> 
> I also skipped the rolling in sugar step because I don’t want diabetes.


Thank you for the info.   
And your last sentence!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5419641


So pretty! I need this as a bag.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Fresh strawberries with vanilla and lemon
> 
> *I’m trying hard to not eat them all in one sitting*…



Do it.   



Christofle said:


> Easy Pillowy Soft Sugar Cookie Recipe - Pretty. Simple. Sweet.
> 
> 
> Super soft sugar cookie recipe with a delicate vanilla flavor and texture. They're so good that you'll want to eat them all as soon as they're out of the oven. You've been warned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettysimplesweet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portion for 10 cookies:
> 
> This but modified:
> Halved all the quantities except:
> I kept the full egg and full tea spoon of vanilla
> 
> Added:
> -1 cup of sliced strawberries
> -A table tablespoon and a half of lemon juice
> -Switched all of the sugar for natural turbinado
> -1/2 a tea spoon of baking powder
> 
> Reduced cooking time to 10 mins for ultra chewy… could go with 11 if you want some crisp.
> 
> I also skipped the rolling in sugar step because I don’t want diabetes.



Thanks! Added to my baking list(that never ends because this board is dangerous).


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Is that Durian inside that rice ball?


Nope, lol. Mango.
I cannot stand the smell of durian


----------



## Mimmy

Rediscovering my love of hula hooping. 

Finding a random, very small, plastic part and actually figuring out what it belongs to _before _throwing it away.


----------



## lill_canele

My weekend coffee and cake!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> My weekend coffee and cake!
> 
> View attachment 5419796


Cake from Lady M?


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Cake from Lady M?



haha yes!


----------



## sdkitty

seems like one of the two babies in our second hummingbird nest has survived
little head is sticking up


----------



## Souzie

Dakdoritang.


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Dakdoritang.
> 
> View attachment 5419964


Impressive!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

xsouzie said:


> Dakdoritang.
> 
> View attachment 5419964



LOVE the color of your Le Creuset!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## cheremushki

Not needing a jacket to go out in the morning!(even if I regretted slightly shortly after...)



Sunday cake time with a friend & catching up.


----------



## tlamdang08

I am craving for country diner dishes
Fried Fish cake
Mushrooms stir fried with eggs
Creamy purple yam soup
Brown rice 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So happy that I got my taste back


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> I am craving for country diner dishes
> Fried Fish cake
> Mushrooms stir fried with eggs
> Creamy purple yam soup
> Brown rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420128
> 
> So happy that I got my taste back


Is the yam soup _Canh Khoai Mỡ?_


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Is the yam soup _Canh Khoai Mỡ?_


Yes, I love it


----------



## janders19986

My family ❤️❤️


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

janders19986 said:


> My family ❤❤


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Sous-chef is up for rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419506



Luna!      Pics of her make me happy!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Luna!      Pics of her make me happy!


Thou hast summoned me mortal


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Thou hast summoned me mortal
> View attachment 5420173



Sleeping Cutie!    Thanks for the pic, Christofle!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Dakdoritang.
> 
> View attachment 5419964




Nice chicken legs!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free gift cards and samples.

I shopped around for swiffer and found the best deal, did cash back via third party to buy and did pick up to earn $10 in gift card.

I go and the dude asks me if I want a free sample (of Swiffer wipes) and of course I said yes


----------



## Souzie

Shopgirl1996 said:


> LOVE the color of your Le Creuset!!!


Most of my LC is this color. I use the wok a lot but it doesn't come in sage so I got flame instead!


----------



## *Jenn*

our newest adventure


----------



## cheremushki

Skipping workout to bake. 
No regrets and happy.  Until I workout tomorrow.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5420257
> 
> 
> Skipping workout to bake.
> No regrets and happy.  Until I workout tomorrow.


There's a lot of cardio involved in baking so don't sweat it. (All that manual whisking)


----------



## JenJBS

Finding a military style travel bag in black leather with solid brass hardware!  I loved that style travel bag when I was on active duty.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

tlamdang08 said:


> I am craving for country diner dishes
> Fried Fish cake
> Mushrooms stir fried with eggs
> Creamy purple yam soup
> Brown rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420128
> 
> So happy that I got my taste back


Did you just recover from COVID?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tlamdang08

Hanna Wilson said:


> Did you just recover from COVID?


 lately I don’t know if I get Covid again from my kids or not?
but my symptoms don’t show anything except I am lack of taste on some of the foods.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

tlamdang08 said:


> lately I don’t know if I get Covid again from my kids or not?
> but my symptoms don’t show anything except I am lack of taste on some of the foods.


Hopefully not but if it is COVID again, at least your symptoms are very mild.


----------



## Christofle

Chicken, goat cheese, cranberry, almond slices and chive cream cheese bagel!


----------



## luckylove

The long slow breathing of my puppy sleeping beside my desk!


----------



## Souzie

My hall tree decor. @arnott I don't know if you remember when I bought the mini succulents and you asked to see how I set them up. I finally received the wooden blocks after 2 months and now my ledge is done.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JenJBS said:


> Finding a military style travel bag in black leather with solid brass hardware!  I loved that style travel bag when I was on active duty.
> 
> View attachment 5420321
> View attachment 5420322



That’s a nice one!!


----------



## JenJBS

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> That’s a nice one!!



Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

This video  
If you know, you know.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> This is a new brand called Emilie Heath that has excellent staying power and saturation. Price point similar to Chanel and Dior and lasts really well on natural nails. Only about a dozen shades, these are my favorites. Oops, I bought them all!
> 
> View attachment 5416018



When I saw these polishes & the reviews I purchased "The Perfect Red"
Everything about this  brand checked off all what I like..but the polish stained
my nails.. Did you have that issue? I used a base coat & decided I will try it again
hoping for better luck next time..
The Hermes polish I like but the "red shades" are not over the top like other brands, IMO


----------



## JenJBS

xsouzie said:


> My hall tree decor. @arnott I don't know if you remember when I bought the mini succulents and you asked to see how I set them up. I finally received the wooden blocks after 2 months and now my ledge is done.
> 
> View attachment 5420670



Lovely display!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5420681



Noted.


----------



## Roxannek

Christofle said:


> Chicken, goat cheese, cranberry, almond slices and chive cream cheese bagel!
> View attachment 5420529


Mmmmm


----------



## chowlover2

Love Of My Life said:


> When I saw these polishes & the reviews I purchased "The Perfect Red"
> Everything about this  brand checked off all what I like..but the polish stained
> my nails.. Did you have that issue? I used a base coat & decided I will try it again
> hoping for better luck next time..
> The Hermes polish I like but the "red shades" are not over the top like other brands, IMO


I used a base coat, which the brand doesn’t have yet. I imagine it is in the works but brand is new. She has added a topcoat. I actually like dark vampy reds, like Chanel’s Vamp. I have natural nails which are very difficult for most polishes to adhere to. That is my main requirement for polishes. Oddly enough I have been using the light pinks, but Liquid Assets and Macaroon are so pretty.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

xsouzie said:


> My hall tree decor. @arnott I don't know if you remember when I bought the mini succulents and you asked to see how I set them up. I finally received the wooden blocks after 2 months and now my ledge is done.
> 
> View attachment 5420670



Is that Maneki-neko in the mirror/window?


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> I used a base coat, which the brand doesn’t have yet. I imagine it is in the works but brand is new. She has added a topcoat. I actually like dark vampy reds, like Chanel’s Vamp. I have natural nails which are very difficult for most polishes to adhere to. That is my main requirement for polishes. Oddly enough I have been using the light pinks, but Liquid Assets and Macaroon are so pretty.



My favorites are reds as well & I use a brand from London as well as Tom Ford oddly enough 10 free & my nails
are natural as well,  but I am going to try the polish again with a different base coat & hope I will
get better results because it is in many ways "the perfect red"


----------



## Souzie

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Is that Maneki-neko in the mirror/window?


Haha yes! It's a reflection of what I call my DH's cabinet of curiosities. It's full of a bunch of Feng Shui items and animals that are believed to bring luck and prosperity.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Beautiful summer days with my boy


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Sous-chef is up for rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419506


I’ll take it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Not needing a jacket to go out in the morning!(even if I regretted slightly shortly after...)
> 
> View attachment 5420130
> 
> Sunday cake time with a friend & catching up.


So pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

*Jenn* said:


> our newest adventure
> 
> View attachment 5420234
> View attachment 5420235
> View attachment 5420236


Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> My hall tree decor. @arnott I don't know if you remember when I bought the mini succulents and you asked to see how I set them up. I finally received the wooden blocks after 2 months and now my ledge is done.
> 
> View attachment 5420670


Where did you get the blocks? So cool!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> This video
> If you know, you know.




Relatable.



Roxannek said:


> Mmmmm



Relatable.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Where did you get the blocks? So cool!


Aliexpress....that's why shipping took 2 months.  They're $5 each with free shipping versus similar ones on Etsy for $20 each. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002564728264.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.54f7180245SrfW


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I’ll take it!!!


Thanks, 
Dobby is free!!!!!!!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Thanks,
> Dobby is free!!!!!!!


You can charge me anything I’ll pay,lol


----------



## Miarta

Strawberries I picked the other day turned into 10, 10!!!!! pies!!! 10!!!!  Most of them found new homes and I kept two,mmmmm


----------



## Miarta

Miarta said:


> Strawberries I picked the other day turned into 10, 10!!!!! pies!!! 10!!!!  Most of them found new homes and I kept two,mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420979


oh,I almost forgot what makes me as happy as a pie  I’m pretty much done with my projects for this season, what this means is that I have to do final walks  through this Friday and I’m out until end of August or beginning of September, feel very blessed that I am able to do so.  What this entities me is a long hot summer ,gardening, books, friends , beach And quite a few skinny margaritas.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Strawberries I picked the other day turned into 10, 10!!!!! pies!!! 10!!!!  Most of them found new homes and I kept two,mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420979


Looks beautiful and delish!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Today is a great day!!!  Cut a fresh roses from my garden, my Mayer lemon tree is in full bloom and air is full of lemon bloom perfume!!
My kids went to camp today, yeah !!!! ( what that means is that I opened basement door and all 3 flied downstairs and won’t be back until I crack a can of cat food, lol)  so, I’m of to the pool,lol


----------



## Christofle

At the horse rescue to donate old tack. Glad people are taking care of the senior citizens!


----------



## Souzie

He loves my bed as much as I do.  





Miarta said:


> Strawberries I picked the other day turned into 10, 10!!!!! pies!!! 10!!!!  Most of them found new homes and I kept two,mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420979


I love Royal Albert's country roses pattern...especially new country roses because PINK!!


----------



## Miarta

xsouzie said:


> He loves my bed as much as I do.
> 
> View attachment 5421354
> 
> 
> I love Royal Albert's country roses pattern...especially new country roses because PINK!!


I’m fortunate enough to have whole collection, glasses included. Used to keep it in the cabinet. Since pandemic started ……… I enjoy it every day. My version of FOMO , lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

I like playing with perspective.  In the first photo, the flower looks like it's bigger than my foot.
It's actually only about 4cm in diameter.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> I like playing with perspective.  In the first photo, the flower looks like it's bigger than my foot.
> It's actually only about 4cm in diameter.
> View attachment 5421476
> View attachment 5421477
> View attachment 5421478


I love it  so much beauty in a simplicity.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I like playing with perspective.  In the first photo, the flower looks like it's bigger than my foot.
> It's actually only about 4cm in diameter.
> View attachment 5421476
> View attachment 5421477
> View attachment 5421478



Have I mentioned lately what a talented photographer you are?


----------



## Roxannek

Out for a walk this steamy evening. We are in a severe drought here in Texas but some flowers and plants seem to just know how to thrive. We have these all over the dams of our ponds. I would not have gotten so close if I had seen that spider in the backgroundThere is also a lightning bug in the passion flower and a passion fruit.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Needs a bit of clean up with the wires but otherwise  


It doesn’t look big here but it’s 50”.


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Needs a bit of clean up with the wires but otherwise
> View attachment 5421693
> 
> It doesn’t look big here but it’s 50”.


Weird how tvs always look smaller in photos. We have a 65" and it doesn't look big either.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roxannek said:


> Out for a walk this steamy evening. We are in a severe drought here in Texas but some flowers and plants seem to just know how to thrive. We have these all over the dams of our ponds. I would not have gotten so close if I had seen that spider in the backgroundThere is also a lightning bug in the passion flower and a passion fruit.
> View attachment 5421661


Such a beautiful picture  @Roxannek


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Roxannek

Magnolia has finally figured out that peoples is good


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5421830


LOVE the colors!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Magnolia has finally figured out that peoples is good
> View attachment 5422130


Such a pretty face!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A picnic in the car with DH.


----------



## lill_canele

His crazy tongue!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> A picnic in the car with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422204
> View attachment 5422205
> View attachment 5422206


I love in and out! Much better then shake shack imho though I’m a fan of crinkle fries.


----------



## D&Blady

A month away when I marry my fiance.My last marriage and know he loves and accepts me for who I am


----------



## LilOshawott

My roommate who lives on the loft decided to get a cat. this is what I see every time I'm in the living room and look up.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle????!!! Where is Luna?????!!!!  I need a dose of Luna!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Christofle????!!! Where is Luna?????!!!!  I need a dose of Luna!


There were two small children visiting that kept her very busy. 

Needless to say, she's found a place to hide and sleep.


----------



## Christofle

I just found one of the children doing this to a stuffed cat… Luna doesn’t look impressed.


----------



## Miarta

Me, watching tv last night?!!?!?!!??


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> I just found one of the children doing this to a stuffed cat… Luna doesn’t look impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422742





Miarta said:


> Me, watching tv last night?!!?!?!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422874




Ah, you guys make me want a cat so bad!

After we got our pug, my husband and I wanted a British shorthair for the longest time! But we have too many friends who are allergic to cats.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Ah, you guys make me want a cat so bad!
> 
> After we got our pug, my husband and I wanted a British shorthair for the longest time! But we have too many friends who are allergic to cats.


I’m allergic to cats but it builds character  

Just gotta keep some salbutamol handy


----------



## Miarta

lill_canele said:


> Ah, you guys make me want a cat so bad!
> 
> After we got our pug, my husband and I wanted a British shorthair for the longest time! But we have too many friends who are allergic to cats.


With all do respect … what’s wrong with you????? Lol Can’t you see that all we have a nutcases !!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Miarta said:


> With all do respect … what’s wrong with you????? Lol Can’t you see that all we have a nutcases !!!!



haha, but they never fail to make like a little more interesting!


----------



## Miarta

One of my favorite memories from couple of months ago … this was taken on a open sea there was no waves or a wind. We were on a sailboat,lol.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> One of my favorite memories from couple of months ago … this was taken on a open sea there was no waves or a wind. We were on a sailboat,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422903


No waves and no wind; as a sailor that sounds like a nightmare. The view is pretty though.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> No waves and no wind; as a sailor that sounds like a nightmare. The view is pretty though.


Than you can understand. We had a honor to sail on a Sea Cloud! It was unforgettable!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Than you can understand. We had a honor to sail on a Sea Cloud! It was unforgettable!


Oh we have a family member that owns a three masted vessel too. Lovely ship isn’t it?


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Oh we have a family member that owns a three masted vessel too. Lovely ship isn’t it?


I want to be your friend,lol . On a serious note, this trip was my lifelong dream it was pure magic (I was born in a wrong century!! Guess who was the most involved with working with a crew???? Me, me!!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I want to be your friend,lol . On a serious note, this trip was my lifelong dream it was pure magic (I was born in a wrong century!! Guess who was the most involved with working with a crew???? Me, me!!!!!


I have a high school friend that I lost touch with but he worked on a tall ship; last time we talked was in 2013 when he was taking his certification for being a cruise ship captain. Kinda wonder what he’s up to these days.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> I have a high school friend that I lost touch with but he worked on a tall ship; last time we talked was in 2013 when he was taking his certification for being a cruise ship captain. Kinda wonder what he’s up to these days.


Well … what are you waiting for??? It not nice to not be in touch with old friends . Let me know if he is working in Galapagos area, lol


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Well … what are you waiting for??? It not nice to not be in touch with old friends . Let me know if he is working in Galapagos area, lol


It was during the old Facebook exodus, so I no longer have any way to contact him. 

… will do : P


----------



## Souzie

How many birds in this photo? I can only find 2 but there was at least 10-15 in there.   




A starling feeding it's young


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> I just found one of the children doing this to a stuffed cat… Luna doesn’t look impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422742


Are those handcuffs? What do you use them for? 



Christofle said:


> I’m allergic to cats but it builds character
> 
> Just gotta keep some salbutamol handy


I developed an allergy to cats several years ago and take Claritin every day. Thank goodness it's only mild!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Are those handcuffs? What do you use them for?
> 
> 
> I developed an allergy to cats several years ago and take Claritin every day. Thank goodness it's only mild!


Those are from a policeman uniform when I was maybe 10. Not very exciting! The kids were going through all the old storage boxes looking for treasure.


----------



## Miarta

xsouzie said:


> How many birds in this photo? I can only find 2 but there was at least 10-15 in there.
> 
> View attachment 5422980
> 
> 
> A starling feeding it's young
> 
> View attachment 5422984


Is that white cherry ?


----------



## Souzie

Miarta said:


> Is that white cherry ?


Yes, we just leave them for the birds to eat.


----------



## Miarta

xsouzie said:


> Yes, we just leave them for the birds to eat.


This concept is foreign to me!!!! I see pie!!!  If it looks good I’ll eat it, not always the brightest idea but…


----------



## Kevinaxx

Boba on a hot day  
And happy Friday! Unexpected bonus hitting today (was told it’d be longer) from my mortgage paying account:


They word it funny.

had to open an account for mortgage and thought might as well get a bonus for it.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Boba on a hot day
> And happy Friday! Unexpected bonus hitting today (was told it’d be longer) from my mortgage paying account:
> View attachment 5423017
> 
> They word it funny.
> 
> had to open an account for mortgage and thought might as well get a bonus for it.


No boba here, ice coffee instead.


----------



## Souzie

Miarta said:


> This concept is foreign to me!!!! I see pie!!!  If it looks good I’ll eat it, not always the brightest idea but…


I love birds! And my very own starling Bela up to shenanigans again.


----------



## mariliz11

Flying above the clouds with sun


----------



## JenJBS

LilOshawott said:


> My roommate who lives on the loft decided to get a cat. this is what I see every time I'm in the living room and look up.
> View attachment 5422447
> 
> View attachment 5422448


Such a cutie! Looks fairly young?




Christofle said:


> I just found one of the children doing this to a stuffed cat… Luna doesn’t look impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422742


Run, Luna! Go back to your hiding place! 




Miarta said:


> Me, watching tv last night?!!?!?!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422874


I've had this happen as well. Too funny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> One of my favorite memories from couple of months ago … this was taken on a open sea there was no waves or a wind. We were on a sailboat,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422903


That sounds divine!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Some flowers for the house!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Sunshine mama said:


> That sounds divine!!!


It was a week of … feeling the life to the smallest detail If you know what I mean. Every breath you take, every sound ,smell, texture ,color, taste the moments when all your sense are sharpened and extra receptive to … life. If I had to pick something out of my life that was defining, this trip was… for me.


----------



## arnott

Met Dame Zandra Rhodes today and had her sign the pictures of my favourite designs of hers worn by Brian May!  It was the most fun I've had since the pandemic!


----------



## LilOshawott

JenJBS said:


> Such a cutie! Looks fairly young?



I think the kitten is around 3-4 weeks old. Cute and very talkative lol


----------



## Kevinaxx

Friend flew in from Boston for a quick visit before his cousin’s graduation tmr.


----------



## Mimmy

Kevinaxx said:


> Friend flew in from Boston for a quick visit before his cousin’s graduation tmr.
> View attachment 5423626
> View attachment 5423627


Those hash browns look amazing!


----------



## D&Blady

Happy how my wedding dress fits,just right.Tried it on and just right.Mom and a couple aunts of mine approved.Were there for support.Was a little too tight at first


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> How many birds in this photo? I can only find 2 but there was at least 10-15 in there.
> 
> View attachment 5422980
> 
> 
> A starling feeding it's young
> 
> View attachment 5422984


How does Bella react when he hears wild Starlings?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yellow snowflakes


----------



## cheremushki

very small joy.  Just simple act of ink hitting paper feels so therapeutic.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5423852
> 
> very small joy.  Just simple act of ink hitting paper feels so therapeutic.


What a lovely glass dip pen!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> How does Bella react when he hears wild Starlings?


The starlings are always in our backyard by the cherry tree. I have his cage set up in our sunroom in front of the patio doors with the drapes drawn. During the day, he only goes in his cage to eat. He likes to hang out at the front of the house...on the stairs, on the cabinet or hall tree in our entryway or the dining room, perched on top of one of the chairs. But whenever he's in his cage in the sunroom, he ignores the sounds for the most part. I think he's scared of outside.   If I open the drapes, he will fly away.

I think it may have something to do with our old house. He had the same cage set up in front of the patio doors but with the blinds drawn. We used to have pigeons, sparrows, starlings etc... come to our backyard and graze on whatever was in the grass. Well there was a red tailed hawk that would come and occasionally kill and eat the birds. One time we came home and it was right in front of the doors with a half eaten pigeon...blood and feathers everywhere.  And I'd regularly catch Bela staring intently at the outside in a defensive stance. It's like they're hardwired to sniff out danger or something. One time my mom was over and she saw the hawk had a starling pinned under it's claws and she ran outside to scare it and it let go and the starling was able to fly away. I know it's the nature of the beast and all that but I guess she did it on account of Bela. 

Anyway, I'm rambling! Sometimes I would play starling and bird sounds for him and he would listen and listen. Honestly though, I doubt he'd even know what to do when faced with another starling. He is a human imprint after all and life with us is all he knows.


----------



## Christofle

Meeting new people who happen to be lovely while discussing all things fashion.


----------



## sdkitty

LilOshawott said:


> My roommate who lives on the loft decided to get a cat. this is what I see every time I'm in the living room and look up.
> View attachment 5422447
> 
> View attachment 5422448


I have to say both Ha and Love on this one


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hanging out with my hubby on a Friday afternoon at a local Mexican restaurant enjoying chicken fajitas, chips/salsa and a lovely margarita. That was a great afternoon!


----------



## JenJBS

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Hanging out with my hubby on a Friday afternoon at a local Mexican restaurant enjoying chicken fajitas, chips/salsa and a lovely margarita. That was a great afternoon!



Sounds delightful!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve been buying household stuff for the new place that I didn’t need before, and last time, the store associate gave me free samples unprompted, and that transaction included a free gift card.

went back and used the $10 on a $15 bona cleaner 96 oz and so it was really $5.  Saw a few additional items that I need, and the price was actually much less then mini sou’s plus another $5 gift card so I figured why not, it’s been on my list of need to get for awhile now.

went to the same girl who helped me with my pick up of bona and when she was checking me out, I asked if I would get the $5 emailed to me like the $10. She didn’t know and just randomly took $5 off the entire transaction  , so instead of $18 it was $13.

kinda silly, and it’s not that I can’t afford it nor do I Karen (or anything close to it) my way to getting deals/etc.  

But that definitely made me happy.


----------



## Mrs.JWT




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sillie12 said:


> View attachment 5424347



I’ve never heard of it, but it looks good!


----------



## Christofle

The flowers are finally blooming


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Luna’s little face who is insulted by the portion size.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Luna’s little face who is insulted by the portion size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424422



This is my face to my husband "what do you mean I can't use soup bowl for my ice cream?"


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5424421


Extraordinary pic!   You're a really talented photographer! Can I ask where this is?



Christofle said:


> Luna’s little face who is insulted by the portion size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424422


Luna!        She has the best expressions!


----------



## cheremushki

First climb of the year.  Made a great time and started the season with a bang.  So I think I can make better time this year.

Great weather for the climb was a plus.  And snow still on top.

Also not regretting a single bit on any pastries I've consumed during off season was a plus.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5424439
> View attachment 5424440
> View attachment 5424441
> View attachment 5424442
> 
> 
> First climb of the year.  Made a great time and started the season with a bang.  So I think I can make better time this year.
> 
> Great weather for the climb was a plus.  And snow still on top.
> 
> Also not regretting a single bit on any pastries I've consumed during off season was a plus.


Beautiful


----------



## lill_canele

Brought my baby out today!


----------



## Christofle

Abstract sketches of Luna done by a 5 and 7  years old. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




She looks suitably bonkers and loonie.


----------



## cheremushki

While I was climbing/dying, I was curious.  So I googled and apparently average burn is 1000 calories for that hike.

So I got Timbiebs.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I discovered these at WF and on sale, took a chance.
Omg it’s so good I dunno why it’s not flying off the shelves but I’m going back and clearing them out.


----------



## luckylove

The Tony Awards! Loved watching the theater community come together in celebration of their art and community especially after dealing with the long absence caused by the Pandemic. What a joy to watch this celebration of creativity and community!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Omg, I’m in love with Chase.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Extraordinary pic!   You're a really talented photographer! Can I ask where this is?
> 
> 
> Luna!        She has the best expressions!


Of course @JenJBS, the picture was taken in Grasonville, Maryland.


----------



## mariliz11

A beach day. As a Greek I’m so grateful I can enjoy this every weekend


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Abstract sketches of Luna done by a 5 and 7  years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424534
> View attachment 5424535
> 
> She looks suitably bonkers and loonie.


So creative  kids imagination always amazes me.


----------



## Christofle

Juvenile squirrel monkey on the hunt


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Juvenile squirrel monkey on the hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424808
> View attachment 5424809



Morning, Luna!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Abstract sketches of Luna done by a 5 and 7  years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424534
> View attachment 5424535
> 
> She looks suitably bonkers and loonie.


The claws!!


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> The claws!!


She’s a bit unique because unlike most cats her murder mittens are almost always deployed. I guess the children noticed lol.


----------



## cheremushki

I was stressed about something.  A little doodle instantly lifted my mood.

Yes.. I realized I doodled cake.. but I have a reason. No, I don't have a problem.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Kevinaxx said:


> Omg, I’m in love with Chase.



That my dear is called a serious cattitude, lol


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Juvenile squirrel monkey on the hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424808
> View attachment 5424809


Also crossed with the meerkat,  have you knew it?


----------



## Miarta

My girl and I doing a yard work. I cut and she is on bug patrol.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Also crossed with the meerkat,  have you knew it?


I have called her Timon before!


----------



## Miarta

And my princess and I going on a diet after the weekend … I look exactly the same as she does ………


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> And my princess and I going on a diet after the weekend … I look exactly the same as she does ………
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425668


The rug and kitty


----------



## Christofle

A thoroughly useless employee sleeping on the job.


----------



## Roxannek

My babies Fig and Olive keeping a little bit cool on the upper deck. It is HOT at the coast in Texas. Oh and Fig says mmmmmmwha, kissy kiss!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I discovered these at WF and on sale, took a chance.
> Omg it’s so good I dunno why it’s not flying off the shelves but I’m going back and clearing them out.
> View attachment 5424599


I LOVE this brand!
THAT'S why I don't and can't buy any.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> A thoroughly useless employee sleeping on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425704


Not thoroughly useless! 
Is bringing joy useless?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Not thoroughly useless!
> Is bringing joy useless?


She barrelled into me while chasing a fly only to knock some things over and begin to chew on the gross insect. 

Keeping things interesting but joy? LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> She barrelled into me while chasing a fly only to knock some things over and begin to chew on the gross insect.
> 
> Keeping things interesting but joy? LOL


But her face is so innocent!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> A thoroughly useless employee sleeping on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425704


You know, I bought a security surveillance equipment while back. It came highly recommend however ……… 
Maintenance and upkeep is sometimes overwhelming , breaks down quite often and when it actually works, it does what it wants.?!???
I will need to look for a back up plan because no amount of rebooting is helping …


----------



## Miarta




----------



## Souzie

Continuing the cat theme! I bought this bed 2 years ago and my cat would not touch it. Today, my DH suggested we put it by the window where he always sleeps on the floor in the ray of sunlight. 10 minutes later and...SUCCESS!!


----------



## Christofle

This strawberry dinosaur that I just came across on instagram. The artist did a great job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Continuing the cat theme! I bought this bed 2 years ago and my cat would not touch it. Today, my DH suggested we put it by the window where he always sleeps on the floor in the ray of sunlight. 10 minutes later and...SUCCESS!!
> 
> View attachment 5425886
> 
> View attachment 5425887


Dang, your cat is living the luxurious life!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> This strawberry dinosaur that I just came across on instagram. The artist did a great job!
> 
> View attachment 5425929


It's pretty,  but kinda gross?


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I’ve never heard of it, but it looks good!



I had Yuzu soju before but first time as sparkling.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sillie12 said:


> I had Yuzu soju before but first time as sparkling.



I imagine it’s very refreshing when icy cold.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> A thoroughly useless employee sleeping on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425704


Sleeping Cutie!



Miarta said:


> View attachment 5425809


Another Sleeping Cutie!


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> Omg, I’m in love with Chase.



Love this guy....kinda reminds me of my tabby


----------



## arnott

My Red Panda Squishmallow collection!


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> And my princess and I going on a diet after the weekend … I look exactly the same as she does ………
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425668


well then you look beautiful


----------



## Miarta

sdkitty said:


> well then you look beautiful


Yup, we are two cute … blowfishes!!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

I’m confused ???? Is this things that make me happy or… Cartier in action ( I was giving a massage)????


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I’m confused ???? Is this things that make me happy or… Cartier in action ( I was giving a massage)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426290


It’s the bright yellow nails for me.


----------



## Christofle

This little clown


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> This little clown



That serene music is not fooling anyone …… lol Luna is spicy girl!!!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> That serene music is not fooling anyone …… lol Luna is spicy girl!!!


Can’t say I didn’t try


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Can’t say I didn’t try


Try harder


----------



## Miarta

Back again…. Having company tonight and was requested to make French beef stew . I know it’s summer. With wild mushrooms and gnocchi and half a bottle of really,really good red wine……… (I’ll take care of the other half ,thank you very much) here it is!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This little clown




How fun that she has her own Instargram account!


----------



## Mimmy

Kevinaxx said:


> I discovered these at WF and on sale, took a chance.
> Omg it’s so good I dunno why it’s not flying off the shelves but I’m going back and clearing them out.
> View attachment 5424599


I was finally able to go to my local grocer to look for these and I found them.

Even not on sale, they are delicious! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5426807
> View attachment 5426808


That's amazing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## 880

Homemade deep dish blackberry blueberry pie with cream cheese crust and heavy cream whipped with a bit of cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla to stabilize it.




also a quick holiday trip away; a discovery of a delicious bakery specializing in japanese versions of croissants; a delicious room service burger; and lovely cocktails


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Homemade deep dish blackberry blueberry pie with cream cheese crust and heavy cream whipped with a bit of cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla to stabilize it.
> View attachment 5426818
> View attachment 5426819
> 
> 
> also a quick holiday trip away; a discovery of a delicious bakery specializing in japanese versions of croissants; a delicious room service burger; and lovely cocktails
> View attachment 5426824
> View attachment 5426823
> View attachment 5426821
> View attachment 5426822


I just found out that Hazukido is on uber, which is great news!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Attended my first baseball game today (suite level @ oracle) and even though the giants lost, had lots of fun (and free food/booze).


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5426807
> View attachment 5426808


  




Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5426814
> View attachment 5426815


Awwww! So cute! 




880 said:


> Homemade deep dish blackberry blueberry pie with cream cheese crust and heavy cream whipped with a bit of cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla to stabilize it.
> View attachment 5426818
> View attachment 5426819
> 
> 
> also a quick holiday trip away; a discovery of a delicious bakery specializing in japanese versions of croissants; a delicious room service burger; and lovely cocktails
> View attachment 5426824
> View attachment 5426823
> View attachment 5426821
> View attachment 5426822


Any chance you'd share the recipe for that delicious deep dish pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A mosquito that sees me and does a 180.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

[QUOTE="JenJBS, post: 35206231, member: 687823"

Any chance you'd share the recipe for that delicious deep dish pie?
[/QUOTE]

Not the kind of post you want to read too fast.


----------



## Grande Latte

Roxannek said:


> My babies Fig and Olive keeping a little bit cool on the upper deck. It is HOT at the coast in Texas. Oh and Fig says mmmmmmwha, kissy kiss!
> View attachment 5425705
> View attachment 5425706


I'm trying to teach my puppy this trick, but he won't comply!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Awwww! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you'd share the recipe for that delicious deep dish pie?


I use a standard double crust cream cheese crust recipe (adapted from Joy of Cooking)
and blueberry pie recipe roughly adapted from King Arthur website Blue ribbon pie
crust is quickly assembled in the food processor

*double crust*
8 Oz cream cheese
6 Oz (or 1.5 sticks) butter
sprinkling of diamond kosher salt
2 T to 1/4 cup sugar
10 Oz flour (2.25 cups); if you feel like it’s too moist, add a bit more flour
several capfuls of vodka (as per CI/ATK) or you can use heavy cream (up to 5 T)

pulse in a food processor just enough to cohere, no more. flatten into two disks (I use zip locks); refrigerate at least an hour
roll out on a sheet of parchment and fit into a 9x13 inch lasagna or brownie pan
roll out top crust
refrigerate until needed

*berry mixture*
2 pints of blueberries (32 Oz)
2. 5 pints of blackberries
1 cup sugar (or to taste)
1/3 - 1/2 cup flour (I am in the minority and prefer to use flour, not cornstarch or arrowroot) to thicken
diamond kosher salt to taste
1 T vanilla or a bit of (very syrupy) apple balsamic vinegar (I got mine in Tuscany)

mix filling ingredients in a large bowl until they are absorbed

*whipped cream with cream cheese or marscarpone*
8 oz cream cheese, chilled,
2 cups, heavy cream chilled
sprinkle of salt
1/4- 1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
chilled beaters and bowl

whip cream cheese until broken down.
add sugar, salt, and vanilla. beat until combined. You will need to scrape down sides.
add heavy cream, whip low to medium speed until soft peaks
if you would like to pipe, whip a bit stiffer
spoon into a gallon zip lock bag, cut off a tip, bag into another, and refrigerate.

fill pie crust and top with second crust; vent generously (I use a cookie cutter to vent)
*bake on a cookie sheet to catch drips* in a preheated 425F oven for 30 minutes, until top is golden brown
reduce heat to 350 and bake for an additional half hour. It is done when the berry juices thicken and bubble up out of the vents
if it needs further time, i prefer to reduce heat to 300F and check every 10-15 minutes thereafter
total time not to exceed 1.5 hours.

cool completely on a rack at room temperature before cutting
serve with stabilized whipped cream


Notes:
Ingredients: *a scant half cup of flour will thicken the berries considerably. If you want a runnier, looser filling, use less*. re the crust, I prefer a moister crust, and the cream cheese makes it easy to roll out
you can make a deep(er) dish pie by adding more berries (just increase the thickener and sugar a bit. My pie philosophy is that one needs a double crust. But, the normal double crust never has enough filling, thus the need for deep dish. A deep dish pie also makes it easier to have smaller servings (and smaller seconds).

i make quite a bit of stabilized whipped cream (my  pie to whipped cream topping ratio is close). Since this is an Americana recipe, cream cheese is not second choice to marscarpone. But, if you want more tang, then sour cream is also a possibility (creme fraiche is too fancy)

Pie Storage: store covered at room temperature for a day; i prefer to freeze leftovers (or eat them for breakfast) rather than refrigerate.

Alternative topping: if I have thought ahead and chilled an ice cream cylinder (for 48 hours) I am also fond of *Corby Krummers Caramel ice cream in The Atlantic magazine article entitled ice cream for beginners*. Only four ingredients, no eggs.

Leftovers: if you have lots of leftover stabilized cream, it’s good on extra berries or balsamic and black pepper drizzled strawberries . If you wanted to overdose on carbs and dairy, you could even make a quick batch of cream biscuits (heavy cream and flour) and have a bonus shortcake. Or, you could add garlic powder, thyme and other seasonings (or even some boursin) for a savory spread for homemade focaccia or bread.

I have not tried to whip this mixture into butter, but that might be a possibility too.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I use a standard double crust cream cheese crust recipe (adapted from Joy of Cooking)
> and blueberry pie recipe roughly adapted from King Arthur website Blue ribbon pie
> crust is quickly assembled in the food processor
> 
> *double crust*
> 8 Oz cream cheese
> 6 Oz (or 1.5 sticks) butter
> sprinkling of diamond kosher salt
> 2 T to 1/4 cup sugar
> 10 Oz flour (2.25 cups); if you feel like it’s too moist, add a bit more flour
> several capfuls of vodka (as per CI/ATK) or you can use heavy cream (up to 5 T)
> 
> pulse in a food processor just enough to cohere, no more. flatten into two disks (I use zip locks); refrigerate at least an hour
> roll out on a sheet of parchment and fit into a 9x13 inch lasagna or brownie pan
> roll out top crust
> refrigerate until needed
> 
> *berry mixture*
> 2 pints of blueberries (32 Oz)
> 2. 5 pints of blackberries
> 1 cup sugar (or to taste)
> 1/3 - 1/2 cup flour (I am in the minority and prefer to use flour, not cornstarch or arrowroot) to thicken
> diamond kosher salt to taste
> 1 T vanilla or a bit of (very syrupy) apple balsamic vinegar (I got mine in Tuscany)
> 
> mix filling ingredients in a large bowl until they are absorbed
> 
> *whipped cream with cream cheese or marscarpone*
> 8 oz cream cheese, chilled,
> 2 cups, heavy cream chilled
> sprinkle of salt
> 1/4- 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> chilled beaters and bowl
> 
> whip cream cheese until broken down.
> add sugar, salt, and vanilla. beat until combined. You will need to scrape down sides.
> add heavy cream, whip low to medium speed until soft peaks
> if you would like to pipe, whip a bit stiffer
> spoon into a gallon zip lock bag, cut off a tip, bag into another, and refrigerate.
> 
> fill pie crust and top with second crust; vent generously (I use a cookie cutter to vent)
> *bake on a cookie sheet to catch drips* in a preheated 425F oven for 30 minutes, until top is golden brown
> reduce heat to 350 and bake for an additional half hour. It is done when the berry juices thicken and bubble up out of the vents
> if it needs further time, i prefer to reduce heat to 300F and check every 10-15 minutes thereafter
> total time not to exceed 1.5 hours.
> 
> cool completely on a rack at room temperature before cutting
> serve with stabilized whipped cream
> 
> 
> Notes:
> Ingredients: *a scant half cup of flour will thicken the berries considerably. If you want a runnier, looser filling, use less*. re the crust, I prefer a moister crust, and the cream cheese makes it easy to roll out
> you can make a deep(er) dish pie by adding more berries (just increase the thickener and sugar a bit. My pie philosophy is that one needs a double crust. But, the normal double crust never has enough filling, thus the need for deep dish. A deep dish pie also makes it easier to have smaller servings (and smaller seconds).
> 
> i make quite a bit of stabilized whipped cream (my  pie to whipped cream topping ratio is close). Since this is an Americana recipe, cream cheese is not second choice to marscarpone. But, if you want more tang, then sour cream is also a possibility (creme fraiche is too fancy)
> 
> Pie Storage: store covered at room temperature for a day; i prefer to freeze leftovers (or eat them for breakfast) rather than refrigerate.
> 
> Alternative topping: if I have thought ahead and chilled an ice cream cylinder (for 48 hours) I am also fond of *Corby Krummers Caramel ice cream in The Atlantic magazine article entitled ice cream for beginners*. Only four ingredients, no eggs.
> 
> Leftovers: if you have lots of leftover stabilized cream, it’s good on extra berries or balsamic and black pepper drizzled strawberries . If you wanted to overdose on carbs and dairy, you could even make a quick batch of cream biscuits (heavy cream and flour) and have a bonus shortcake. Or, you could add garlic powder, thyme and other seasonings (or even some boursin) for a savory spread for homemade focaccia or bread.
> 
> I have not tried to whip this mixture into butter, but that might be a possibility too.



Thank you for the recipe and helpful info!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Homemade deep dish blackberry blueberry pie with cream cheese crust and heavy cream whipped with a bit of cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla to stabilize it.
> View attachment 5426818
> View attachment 5426819
> 
> 
> also a quick holiday trip away; a discovery of a delicious bakery specializing in japanese versions of croissants; a delicious room service burger; and lovely cocktails
> View attachment 5426824
> View attachment 5426823
> View attachment 5426821
> View attachment 5426822


Your deep dish blueberry pie!!!  
Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Christofle

This old picture from my first week with Luna


----------



## Roxannek

Grande Latte said:


> I'm trying to teach my puppy this trick, but he won't comply!


Hehe! My little dachshunds stand in line for kisses. Haha They just don’t know anything else.


----------



## Roxannek

A super smile dayWe went to the Grand Galvez spa yesterday for massages and to sit at the piano bar for an hour or so. This hotel has been here since the early 1900’s and is being totally remodeled to try to renew it to it’s old 1900’s decor. It is beautiful! We have been watching them work on this mosaic tile floor and they are finally finished. Each tiny tile laid by hand. Lots of history and ghost stories about this place since it is one of the only structures that withstood after the great hurricane of 1911.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> This old picture from my first week with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427112


Hahahaha, you made my morning!!!


----------



## Miarta

It’s a rainy morning and I decided to purge………  what on earth possessed me to think that this was good idea!!!! I will never come out of this!


----------



## Miarta

You guys, just found Valentino dress with tags!!!!! I have no clue when I bought it. Sticker says it’s from NM.


----------



## 880

Miarta said:


> It’s a rainy morning and I decided to purge………  what on earth possessed me to think that this was good idea!!!! I will never come out of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427187


What was your criteria for letting go of some shoes? I’m always interested in the thought process


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> This old picture from my first week with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427112





880 said:


> What was your criteria for letting go of some shoes? I’m always interested in the thought process


Well, I’m not most logical person you will meet.  Depending of how much I love the shoes , my size stretches from 8 to 12 . You see my thought process, lol?  i own a decent amount of them and let say that at least 50% was never worn (yet) and rest have only a couple wears, you see where is this going …. Here and there a few get adopted out to my good friends (yeah, I’m nice, lol) if I know that they really like them.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Well, I’m not most logical person you will meet.  Depending of how much I love the shoes , my size stretches from 8 to 12 . You see my thought process, lol?  i own a decent amount of them and let say that at least 50% was never worn (yet) and rest have only a couple wears, you see where is this going …. Here and there a few get adopted out to my good friends (yeah, I’m nice, lol) if I know that they really like them.


8 to 12? Do you wear some sort of 3 inch thick sock?


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> 8 to 12? Do you wear some sort of 3 inch thick sock?


Lol,you know the story about glass slipper??  I fits eeeeeverthingggg!!!  Open toe and heal is the most forgiving, open heal next and for others I have really really good cobbler . And I’m very innovative, long time ago I discovered wait for it ……… cotton balls!!!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Mimmy

Gloriosa lilies.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5427517


Uuuuuuu, I can do that!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This old picture from my first week with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427112



Luna: "What just happened?"


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Luna: "What just happened?"


She smelled like a septic tank so she was subjected to her first and only shower. She needed a very thorough cleaning of her hindquarters.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Licking the ice cream off of the knife is almost as good as


----------



## Miarta

Forgot to feed piranhas today, ups !!!


----------



## Miarta

Kevinaxx said:


> Licking the ice cream off of the knife is almost as good as
> View attachment 5427600


As good as licking ice cream from spoon?!?!?!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Miarta said:


> As good as licking ice cream from spoon?!?!?!


It’s because I used a knife to cut it.

I also lick the plate clean


----------



## Miarta

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s because I used a knife to cut it.
> 
> I also lick the plate clean


Show off …lol


----------



## Miss Liz

Small only in size… after losing our beloved rescue dog to cancer in March we are bringing this little guy home next week.


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Liz said:


> Small only in size… after losing our beloved rescue dog to cancer in March we are bringing this little guy home next week.
> View attachment 5427615



Adorable!     Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Miss Liz

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!     Does he have a name yet?


Koda!


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5427517




What kind of fish and what is the yellow stuff?


----------



## arnott

Miss Liz said:


> Small only in size… after losing our beloved rescue dog to cancer in March we are bringing this little guy home next week.
> View attachment 5427615




How old is he?


----------



## Miarta

arnott said:


> What kind of fish and what is the yellow stuff?


I gonna bet on mango


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> What kind of fish and what is the yellow stuff?


Cod and mango salad


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Morning coffee and a bird-eye view from bedrooms terrace …


----------



## lill_canele

Happy and sleepy~


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Happy and sleepy~
> 
> View attachment 5427931
> View attachment 5427932


your adorable pug always looks so deliriously happy 

homemade chocolate sorbet made with cocoa Barrie cocoa powder








						David Lebovitz's Chocolate Sorbet Recipe on Food52
					

Despite having no dairy or eggs, this chocolate sorbet recipe is impossibly creamy. It also remains perfectly scoopable without going icy in the slightest.




					food52.com
				




also see: 








						How to make the perfect chocolate sorbet – recipe | Felicity Cloake's How to make the perfect…
					

Harder to find than chocolate ice-cream, chocolate sorbet has an elegance other flavours cannot match and is surprisingly easy to make at home




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Miss Liz

arnott said:


> How old is he?


He is 7 weeks old.


----------



## Miarta

lill_canele said:


> Happy and sleepy~
> 
> View attachment 5427931
> View attachment 5427932
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Miss Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is 7 weeks.
> Wait, what ???  What do you mean 7 weeks!!!  He looks big for any breed at that age!!!  I’m probably seeing something wrong …
Click to expand...


----------



## Miarta

I don’t know what I did here???


----------



## Miss Liz

Miarta said:


> I don’t know what I did here???


Hi Miarta, he is a Standard Poodle and we anticipate he’ll be a big one because he’s the largest of the litter.  They were born 4/27.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Miarta

Miss Liz said:


> Hi Miarta, he is a Standard Poodle and we anticipate he’ll be a big one because he’s the largest of the litter.  They were born 4/27.


Oh , ok you got me scared for a second, lol. Got carried away with tiny but mighty!!!!  Yup , get a sled lol.


----------



## Miarta

First Lilly this summer


----------



## arnott

Miss Liz said:


> He is 7 weeks old.




Is he a Poodle?


----------



## Miss Liz

arnott said:


> Is he a Poodle?


Yes! Standard.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Tasha1

Some places that will stay in my memory for ever


----------



## Christofle

Saturday mornings


----------



## cheremushki

Having cake for breakfast.
Because no one's here to stop me.


----------



## lill_canele

Pug hike!


----------



## lill_canele

Flowers on the hike. I missed the big bloom last week so there weren’t that many flowers unfortunately.


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Some places that will stay in my memory for ever
> View attachment 5428809


So stunning! hope you are having an amazing time!

@Christofle , that looks so yummy!

hugs


----------



## JVSXOXO

I successfully woke my toddler up from a 3 hour nap without a major tantrum ensuing. Happy baby, happier mama.


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> Pug hike!
> 
> View attachment 5429120


----------



## Winiebean

New kitten, home two weeks now


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tasha1 said:


> Some places that will stay in my memory for ever
> View attachment 5428809


Reminds me of Carlsbad Cavern!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Saturday mornings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428903


Seriously!!!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Seriously!!!


Rosemary and buttermilk are key


----------



## Sunshine mama

Store bought. Still yummy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> New kitten, home two weeks now
> View attachment 5429423


So sweet and cute!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Amongst many reputations at work, now "plant" is another added word...
A coworker gave me 3 pots of plants.  1 had 3 Haworthia suffering from etiolation.  So now I'll end up with 6.


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> New kitten, home two weeks now
> View attachment 5429423



So adorable! What a cutie! Name?


----------



## Miarta

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5429523
> 
> Amongst many reputations at work, now "plant" is another added word...
> A coworker gave me 3 pots of plants.  1 had 3 Haworthia suffering from etiolation.  So now I'll end up with 6.


So,we have … let’s see …… a cat lady a bag lady… aaaa lunch lady…a boss lady and new one … a plant lady!!!! Lol


----------



## Miarta

Winiebean said:


> New kitten, home two weeks now
> View attachment 5429423


What is his name?


----------



## cheremushki

Miarta said:


> So,we have … let’s see …… a cat lady a bag lady… aaaa lunch lady…a boss lady and new one … a plant lady!!!! Lol


Well, yes... But I think you're the first one to at least refer me to a "lady"...


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Store bought. Still yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429480


custard?


----------



## cheremushki

Traditional dinner after so much running around today.


----------



## Miarta

cheremushki said:


> Well, yes... But I think you're the first one to at least refer me to a "lady"...


Lol, sorry !!!! I mean no offense. I’m still pretty new here and still trying to figure out the small print and details … sorry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> So,we have … let’s see …… a cat lady a bag lady… aaaa lunch lady…a boss lady and new one … a plant lady!!!! Lol


Another plant person here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5429578
> 
> Traditional dinner after so much running around today.


Did you make all these???


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Well, yes... But I think you're the first one to at least refer me to a "lady"...


Good eye!
I don't know about you personally,  but I'm no lady. 
So I guess a plant person?


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> custard?


Strawberry ice cream/vanilla cake with ganache topping.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Kevinaxx said:


> I discovered these at WF and on sale, took a chance.
> Omg it’s so good I dunno why it’s not flying off the shelves but I’m going back and clearing them out.
> View attachment 5424599


Agree absolute heaven on earth! Try the ginger chunks if you get a chance


----------



## Winiebean

JenJBS said:


> So adorable! What a cutie! Name?





Miarta said:


> What is his name?



Her name is Belle. Our grey Cat is Pepper, so we have a Bell Pepper


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> This old picture from my first week with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427112


aww...she's not happy there


----------



## cheremushki

Miarta said:


> Lol, sorry !!!! I mean no offense. I’m still pretty new here and still trying to figure out the small print and details … sorry.



LOL, no my preferred pronouns are indeed "she, her".  It's like what @Sunshine mama said.. by no mean I'm a lady.    




Sunshine mama said:


> Good eye!
> I don't know about you personally,  but I'm no lady.
> So I guess a plant person?



Plant person/rescuer, baker, funny etc etc.  You know, all the stuff that gets my head big.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you make all these???


 I'll confess.. Kimchie and the small fish is from mom.


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> aww...she's not happy there


Probably not, especially not with the diarrhea she had at the time. Poor kitty


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got myself


----------



## Christofle

BBQ with Luna


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> BBQ with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429983
> View attachment 5429984


Luna is a star...I think you need to make her your avatar


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> Luna is a star...I think you need to make her your avatar


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> BBQ with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429983
> View attachment 5429984



Hi, Luna!


----------



## Souzie

Beef lo mein.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5429990


I’m so happy that you finally put real star for a avatar!!   This is now Luna show.


----------



## Tasha1

Sunshine mama said:


> Reminds me of Carlsbad Cavern!


 
Gouffre de Padirac , Perigord, France


----------



## Sunshine mama

A walk in the morning.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> BBQ with Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429983
> View attachment 5429984


hope Luna got some of your delicious BBQ !


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> hope Luna got some of your delicious BBQ !


Nope! Only her usual Turkey and wild Atlantic salmon.


----------



## Christofle

Luna perching on shoes.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mrs. Fancy Pants must have misunderstood the term shoe tree.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> Is he a Poodle?


Great!
Poodles are just such clowns!
Miss our boys..

You guys will have great fun together!


----------



## sdkitty

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Great!
> Poodles are just such clowns!
> Miss our boys..
> 
> You guys will have great fun together!


I don't think full size poodles get enough credit in our society.  People (some anyway) think they're frou frou but they are real dogs bred for work


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> I don't think full size poodles get enough credit in our society.  People (some anyway) think they're frou frou but they are real dogs bred for work


Oh absolutely yes!
Very bright with great stamina, very accommodating, real working dogs. 

Now ours were silly poodles, reject show dogs. Their breeder was looking for a particular configuration. 

Basically we paid for one poodle & the other came with. 

We were looking for country dogs that were tough & they were. But you could never attempt to compare with our previous pair of theoretical working bouviers.


----------



## lill_canele

Getting into an apologetic pose because he disturbed daddy’s sleep yesterday.


----------



## haute okole

My little munchkin wishing my hubby Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> My little munchkin wishing my hubby Happy Fathers Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430480


he is very focused on the cake! So adorable! Hugs


----------



## sdkitty

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Oh absolutely yes!
> Very bright with great stamina, very accommodating, real working dogs.
> 
> Now ours were silly poodles, reject show dogs. Their breeder was looking for a particular configuration.
> 
> Basically we paid for one poodle & the other came with.
> 
> We were looking for country dogs that were tough & they were. But you could never attempt to compare with our previous pair of theoretical working bouviers.


Bouviers are very impressive....you don't see a lot of them around.  I was travelling one time in AZ and a man had one.  People were almost crowding around him and his dog.


----------



## Miarta

sdkitty said:


> I don't think full size poodles get enough credit in our society.  People (some anyway) think they're frou frou but they are real dogs bred for work


Yup, not to many know that nor the reason for specific cuts. Usually when you say water and working breed in a same sentence with the poodle people rush to google it, lol


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5430466


Skinny dipping?


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> Yup, not to many know that nor the reason for specific cuts. Usually when you say water and working breed in a same sentence with the poodle people rush to google it, lol


I love the labradoodles and golden doodles too.  they seem so sweet but I did meet a guy who had two of them.  (i'm one who always approaches and wants to say hi to dogs)
He said they were a handfull


----------



## Miarta

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Oh absolutely yes!
> Very bright with great stamina, very accommodating, real working dogs.
> 
> Now ours were silly poodles, reject show dogs. Their breeder was looking for a particular configuration.
> 
> Basically we paid for one poodle & the other came with.
> 
> We were looking for country dogs that were tough & they were. But you could never attempt to compare with our previous pair of theoretical working bouviers.


Lol for buy one get one free! Bouvier is one breed that ‘got away ‘ care to share a pic? Pretty please


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Skinny dipping?


She was having a blast trying to catch the little fruits that fell from trees and floated in the water.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> She was having a blast trying to catch the little fruits that fell from trees and floated in the water.


Glad she likes the new pool...looks dreamy


----------



## Kevinaxx

sdkitty said:


> I don't think full size poodles get enough credit in our society.  People (some anyway) think they're frou frou but they are real dogs bred for work


I just know they’re really expensive to maintain. Haircut/grooming costs a few hundred bucks every few weeks.


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> I just know they’re really expensive to maintain. Haircut/grooming costs a few hundred bucks every few weeks.


I don't really know but I would think it might depend on what style of hair cut they have?  If I had one I wouldn't style it in the way poodles used to be with the partly longer, partly short hair.  but maybe they have hair that tangles and needs lots of attention anyway.
Big dogs are a big responsibility.  that's why we have cats


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Miarta said:


> Lol for buy one get one free! Bouvier is one breed that ‘got away ‘ care to share a pic? Pretty please


Would love to. This was before cell phones so pics were rare 
DH might have one somewhere.


----------



## lill_canele

Kevinaxx said:


> I just know they’re really expensive to maintain. Haircut/grooming costs a few hundred bucks every few weeks.





sdkitty said:


> I don't really know but I would think it might depend on what style of hair cut they have?  If I had one I wouldn't style it in the way poodles used to be with the partly longer, partly short hair.  but maybe they have hair that tangles and needs lots of attention anyway.
> Big dogs are a big responsibility.  that's why we have cats



Most hypoallergenic dogs are pretty expensive to maintain. Real hair means no allergies and little shedding. But the brushing, oh gosh. It's because the hair never stops growing  . And it can get matted so fast, especially behind the ears and on the bum. The hair even grows on the paw pads and in between the toes, so those need to be shaved/trimmed on a regular basis. (not to mention growing over the eyes and mouth)
My mom's friend prefers to keep her poodle's hair pretty short. Less need for constant brushing, though brushing is still important.


----------



## lill_canele

haute okole said:


> My little munchkin wishing my hubby Happy Fathers Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430480



Omg, that face! Adorable!!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## sdkitty

lill_canele said:


> Most hypoallergenic dogs are pretty expensive to maintain. Real hair means no allergies and little shedding. But the brushing, oh gosh. It's because the hair never stops growing  . And it can get matted so fast, especially behind the ears and on the bum. The hair even grows on the paw pads and in between the toes, so those need to be shaved/trimmed on a regular basis. (not to mention growing over the eyes and mouth)
> My mom's friend prefers to keep her poodle's hair pretty short. Less need for constant brushing, though brushing is still important.


my sister has a havanese - much smaller dog - and she drives for miles to take him to the groomer


----------



## haute okole

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5430510
> View attachment 5430512


Holy moly!  OMG, I am OBSESSED with Kouign Amman.  Where is this?  My sister lives in San Rafael and my daughter is visiting next week.  They MUST bring tons of this for me, then I will go on my diet.


----------



## Kevinaxx

haute okole said:


> Holy moly!  OMG, I am OBSESSED with Kouign Amman.  Where is this?  My sister lives in San Raphael and my daughter is visiting next week.  They MUST bring of this for me, then I will go on my diet.


B patisserie. They can order ahead of time and this box is special order. I’m surprised they’re open today since their new hours are  Wednesday-Sunday with Monday/Tuesday closed. But they took both walk ins (huge line) as well as had a tent for prepaid orders.

luckily we had prepaid.


----------



## haute okole

Kevinaxx said:


> B patisserie. They can order ahead of time and this box is special order. I’m surprised they’re open today since their new hours are  Wednesday-Sunday with Monday/Tuesday closed. But they took both walk ins (huge line) as well as had a tent for prepaid orders.
> 
> luckily we had prepaid.
> 
> View attachment 5430514
> View attachment 5430515


I texted my sister your picture and she said NO WAY!  Oh well, there is always GOLDBELLY, a little pricey though!


----------



## Kevinaxx

haute okole said:


> I texted my sister your picture and she said NO WAY!  Oh well, there is always GOLDBELLY, a little pricey though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430521


I’ve used gold belly before to get peaches from frog hollow farms before for my mom, and the service is great (pastel is a great option if you’re in the Bay Area), but anytime I get tempted by places like magnolia (cake) I rather wait till I’m in nyc or now la, and get it in person 

will travel for food is my motto.

eta, b patisserie is definitely worth it. The owner worked under herme Pierre I heard, one of my favorite all time patisseries in France, which shows in her pastries.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Holy moly!  OMG, I am OBSESSED with Kouign Amman.  Where is this?  My sister lives in San Rafael and my daughter is visiting next week.  They MUST bring tons of this for me, then I will go on my diet.


I am too! 
@Kevinaxx lol


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Winiebean

Kevinaxx said:


> B patisserie. They can order ahead of time and this box is special order. I’m surprised they’re open today since their new hours are  Wednesday-Sunday with Monday/Tuesday closed. But they took both walk ins (huge line) as well as had a tent for prepaid orders.
> 
> luckily we had prepaid.
> 
> View attachment 5430514
> View attachment 5430515


is this in San Fran? i think i’ve been there before  they were delish. i never forget the food spots ( esp baked goods) during my travels


----------



## Kevinaxx

Winiebean said:


> is this in San Fran? i think i’ve been there before  they were delish. i never forget the food spots ( esp baked goods) during my travels
> View attachment 5430545


Yup! The little dessert shot glasses are my favorite, next to the kouign amann.


----------



## JenJBS

haute okole said:


> I texted my sister your picture and she said NO WAY!  Oh well, there is always GOLDBELLY, a little pricey though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430521



I used to work around the corner from Les Madeleines! At least a couple times a week we'd go over there on morning break and get a Kouign Amann or other treat. Been to long. I'll have to stop by there soon and treat myself.


----------



## haute okole

JenJBS said:


> I used to work around the corner from Les Madeleines! At least a couple times a week we'd go over there on morning break and get a Kouign Amann or other treat. Been to long. I'll have to stop by there soon and treat myself.


So JEALOUS!  I found out about Kouign Amman from the Great British Baking Show and all hell broke loose with my fat cells and my baking obsession.


----------



## haute okole

Kevinaxx said:


> Yup! The little dessert shot glasses are my favorite, next to the kouign amann.


OMG, who knew there was a Kouign Amman National Day. No bueno, darn.  My 41st high school reunion is next month and at this point, ugh, I just have to poke my eyes out so I don’t see all the pictures of Kouign Amman.


----------



## JenJBS

haute okole said:


> So JEALOUS!  I found out about Kouign Amman from the Great British Baking Show and all hell broke loose with my fat cells and my baking obsession.



The owner of Les Madeleines is from France and goes back to Paris a couple weeks every year to sample the pastries in Paris and take classes.


----------



## Souzie

Good morning from starling Bela.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing new shoes with fresh cushiness always makes me happy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Strawberry lychee boba


----------



## Roxannek

My red passion flower this morning. Such a vibrant red!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roxannek said:


> My red passion flower this morning. Such a vibrant red!
> View attachment 5430944
> View attachment 5430945


So gorgeous


----------



## Christofle

My coworker is hiding from her responsibilities!


----------



## 880

Forgot to post , some weeks back, DH and I went to see Rigoletto
and this past weekend, Fat Ham
two very different, fun performances














						Devoted Fans Must See ‘Rigoletto’ and ‘The Rake’s Progress’ Before The Met Opera’s Season Ends on June 11
					

The Met Opera is bidding audiences farewell until next season with ‘Rigoletto’ and ‘The Rake’s Progress’ in a delightful finale.




					observer.com
				












						Fat Ham
					

Juicy is a queer, Southern college kid, already grappling with some serious questions of identity, when the ghost of his father shows up in their backyard, demanding that Juicy avenge his murder.



					publictheater.org


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> My coworker is hiding from her responsibilities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431110
> View attachment 5431111
> View attachment 5431112


Maybe you didn't explain her duties  well??


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe you didn't explain her duties  well??


I told her to do anything she wants except eat the samples…unfortunately two seconds later she was chewing up a hang tag storm.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Taking mental breaks when I need it. It’s weird. Nothing bad. Market is not crashing today and yet I think I’m just in a funk having to go back to work after a long weekend.

not even the morning call with a client (who was super nice and told me I had her complete trust to do whatever) uplifted completely.

update: my fav was on sale!


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Taking mental breaks when I need it. It’s weird. Nothing bad. Market is not crashing today and yet I think I’m just in a funk having to go back to work after a long weekend.
> 
> not even the morning call with a client (who was super nice and told me I had her complete trust to do whatever) uplifted completely.
> 
> update: my fav was on sale!
> View attachment 5431188


Score!!!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> My coworker is hiding from her responsibilities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431110
> View attachment 5431111
> View attachment 5431112


It seems to happen a lot since she started working for you. Are you sure you don’t want to fire her?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> It seems to happen a lot since she started working for you. Are you sure you don’t want to fire her?


She’s only lucky that as a mascot she increases overall sales volume.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> She’s only lucky that as a mascot she increases overall sales volume.


Makes perfect sense  you need to keep her now.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> My coworker is hiding from her responsibilities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431110
> View attachment 5431111
> View attachment 5431112



Hi, Luna!        So cute! Some days I want to hide from work too...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Roxannek said:


> My red passion flower this morning. Such a vibrant red!
> View attachment 5430945



The second shot is amazing.


----------



## Christofle

Please do not fall for her cute looks!!!!


----------



## Roxannek

Vanilla Bean said:


> The second shot is amazing.


Thank you The flowers are just so dramatic and different.


----------



## Angelblake

Meeting wonderful and likeminded people this past weekend


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Please do not fall for her cute looks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431307


What is she doing? Blowing up her birthday candle?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> What is she doing? Blowing up her birthday candle?


Summoning Bastet and other ancient feline gods to enter phase two of Feline world domination.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Summoning Bastet and other ancient feline gods to enter phase two of Feline world domination.


Fascinating  and what is so special about phase two? How is it better than phase one?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Miarta said:


> Lol for buy one get one free! Bouvier is one breed that ‘got away ‘ care to share a pic? Pretty please


Sorry Maury’s, haven’t had time to dig around yet. Not forgotten


----------



## lill_canele

My peppers are sprouting! (Pray for the cayenne in the back though, it had a bit of mold infestation and I’m trying to save it! Lol)


----------



## Angelblake

My new abatar


----------



## Christofle

Finally some peace and quiet… she screamed the whole time that I was cooking.


----------



## Christofle

Angelblake said:


> My new abatar


Is it white calf or croc? I can't seem to make it out in the picture. (The Brilliant)


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free food (today and tmr   )
Tmr is not yet decided.


----------



## Angelblake

Christofle said:


> Is it white calf or croc? I can't seem to make it out in the picture. (The Brilliant)


Honestly don't know. I just looked at it in awe


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Souzie

My DH's best friend picked this up for me the other day. Yes, we are Squid Game fans.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Caught a rainbow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Angelblake said:


> Meeting wonderful and likeminded people this past weekend


The best!!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Beautiful sunflowers.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Caught a rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432185


Such a fantastic picture


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## sdkitty

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5432333


beautiful....from your garden?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....from your garden?


No, all my flower arrangements are delivered by a florist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Beautiful sunflowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432290


Wowwww!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a fantastic picture


Thank you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowwww!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Miarta said:


> Lol for buy one get one free! Bouvier is one breed that ‘got away ‘ care to share a pic? Pretty please





As requested one bouvier on his fave rug. Looks ready for a shave down. Can’t find pic of Atticus his litter Nate & runt of the litter. 

Little did I know social media would be waiting


----------



## Mimmy

Scenes from Sarasota, FL



Selby Botanical Gardens


	

		
			
		

		
	
L’Opera Bakery


----------



## sdkitty

Cheddar Cheese said:


> View attachment 5432546
> 
> As requested one bouvier on his fave rug. Looks ready for a shave down. Can’t find pic of Atticus his litter Nate & runt of the litter.
> 
> Little did I know social media would be waiting


awesome...how big?  over 100 lbs?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free food


----------



## lesAdrets

Cheddar Cheese said:


> View attachment 5432546
> 
> As requested one bouvier on his fave rug. Looks ready for a shave down. Can’t find pic of Atticus his litter Nate & runt of the litter.
> 
> Little did I know social media would be waiting


Awww my brother had bouviers for many years. Wonderful breed, but what goofballs they are hahaa


----------



## Winiebean

loves her dad


----------



## sdkitty

Winiebean said:


> loves her dad
> View attachment 5432700
> View attachment 5432701


sweet!  they used to say most all orange kitties were male but apparently that has changed


----------



## Winiebean

sdkitty said:


> sweet!  they used to say most all orange kitties were male but apparently that has changed


You’re right. Our vet pointed that out to us the other day. Apparently orange tabbies are primarily male (~80%). We got a girl didn’t even know about that. the spca had two orange girls


----------



## sdkitty

Winiebean said:


> You’re right. Our vet pointed that out to us the other day. Apparently orange tabbies are primarily male (~80%). We got a girl didn’t even know about that. the spca had two orange girls


when I was looking to adopt two years ago, I saw some orange females....apparently there are more of them now than in the past


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> loves her dad
> View attachment 5432700
> View attachment 5432701



She's precious!


----------



## Roxannek

My sweet babies Olive and Fig love mango.


----------



## chowlover2

Their names suit them perfectly. They are adorable.


----------



## Christofle

Post walk in the rain bath


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

My little one enjoys our plants just as much as I do! Our hydrangeas are finally blooming.


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> My little one enjoys our plants just as much as I do! Our hydrangeas are finally blooming.
> 
> View attachment 5433105


Fab hydrangeas


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> awesome...how big?  over 100 lbs?


Well under, 
Troy 51lb lb
Atticus 48 lb

DH came through again had to weigh the bouvs for their flights as they were considered freight. 

Funny story. 
One day as we were boarding a flight there was a huge Hagard type guy standing at the top of the steps as we were getting on the the plane. He introduced himself & asked if we owned the bouviers. No idea why he thought it could be us.

So “Hagard”  had been taking our bouvs out for a run on the oily tarmac, their noses paws got covered with dirt on the tarmac & that’s why the inside of their boxes were always so dirty. 
We said yes & he said he bred Irish wolfhounds and like to give big dogs a stretch before a long flight!

You can never know what you don’t know. 
I’d been freaking that our boys somehow escaped and ran around the runways...


----------



## sdkitty

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Well under,
> Troy 51lb lb
> Atticus 48 lb
> 
> DH came through again had to weigh the bouvs for their flights as they were considered freight.
> 
> Funny story.
> One day as we were boarding a flight there was a huge Hagard type guy standing at the top of the steps as we were getting on the the plane. He introduced himself & asked if we owned the bouviers. No idea why he thought it could be us.
> 
> So “Hagard”  had been taking our bouvs out for a run on the oily tarmac, their noses paws got covered with dirt on the tarmac & that’s why the inside of their boxes were always so dirty.
> We said yes & he said he bred Irish wolfhounds and like to give big dogs a stretch before a long flight!
> 
> You can never know what you don’t know.
> I’d been freaking that our boys somehow escaped and ran around the runways...


wow, first on their size - they look so big but it's a lot of hair I guess

and to they guy letting them out for a run.....yes, they could have run off and you would have been heartbroken.  how irresponsible


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

JVSXOXO said:


> My little one enjoys our plants just as much as I do! Our hydrangeas are finally blooming.
> 
> View attachment 5433105


Starting young


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> Fab hydrangeas



They’re getting there!


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> They’re getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433175


Where did you find the _Canis macrophylla_? What a unique variety you have!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Starting young



He’s loved plants since he was a tiny little sprout himself. Maybe he’ll have a green thumb. 



Christofle said:


> Where did you find the _Canis macrophylla_? What a unique variety you have!



She’s something special. Somehow she found her way to NY from Alabama right around the time I was looking for a rottie. 5 years later and she’s still photo bombing the flowers.


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> He’s loved plants since he was a tiny little sprout himself. Maybe he’ll have a green thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s something special. Somehow she found her way to NY from Alabama right around the time I was looking for a rottie. 5 years later and she’s still photo bombing the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 5433228
> View attachment 5433225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433224


Behold the _Felis macrophylla_


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> Behold the _Felis macrophylla_
> View attachment 5433247



Look at those big eyes! What was she giving you that face for?


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> Look at those big eyes! What was she giving you that face for?


I paused her walk momentarily for the photo op and she was wondering why I was wasting her time.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Behold the _Felis macrophylla_
> View attachment 5433247


Wow, @Christofle, how do you know all these Latin names? Very impressive.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow, @Christofle, how do you know all these Latin names? Very impressive.


Tuition fees out the roof


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> I paused her walk momentarily for the photo op and she was wondering why I was wasting her time.




But of course! The wee ones can be so impatient sometimes.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lesAdrets said:


> Awww my brother had bouviers for many years. Wonderful breed, but what goofballs they are hahaa


Absolutely brave and strong & intelligent too.

Couldn’t replace our pair so switched to goofy poodles but do think they could have risen to challenges if necessary. 

Both needed regular grooming. Tried myself but it is a skill I prefer to leave to a professional. 

Could do around their eyes muzzel
and bottom but never got
The artistic knack.


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> But of course! The wee ones can be so impatient sometimes.





For all the hydrangea lovers, you might appreciate these!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5433270
> 
> For all the hydrangea lovers, you might appreciate these!



Those are beautiful. Do you know if the dangling stones are aquamarine?


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> Those are beautiful. Do you know if the dangling stones are aquamarine?


Indeed!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

JVSXOXO said:


> He’s loved plants since he was a tiny little sprout himself. Maybe he’ll have a green thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s something special. Somehow she found her way to NY from Alabama right around the time I was looking for a rottie. 5 years later and she’s still photo bombing the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 5433228
> View attachment 5433225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433224


Certainly appears to have a green paw. What a sweetie in action!


----------



## Souzie

Ube french toast.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

xsouzie said:


> Ube french toast.
> 
> View attachment 5433310


Must be as tasty as your toast is pretty!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

xsouzie said:


> Ube french toast.
> 
> View attachment 5433310



Wow! I've had ube before but never in French Toast. Did you make it yourself? Looks delicious.


----------



## Souzie

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! I've had ube before but never in French Toast. Did you make it yourself? Looks delicious.


Yes, it's easy peasy! I added eggs, a little bit of cream, vanilla and ube extract. Sooo good dipped in melted caramel sauce.


----------



## lill_canele




----------



## dutchessofdupes

Naps - and I got one today!!


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> My little one enjoys our plants just as much as I do! Our hydrangeas are finally blooming.
> 
> View attachment 5433105


He's adorable!






JVSXOXO said:


> He’s loved plants since he was a tiny little sprout himself. Maybe he’ll have a green thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s something special. Somehow she found her way to NY from Alabama right around the time I was looking for a rottie. 5 years later and she’s still photo bombing the flowers.
> 
> View attachment 5433228
> View attachment 5433225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433224


She's a beauty! 





Christofle said:


> Behold the _Felis macrophylla_
> View attachment 5433247


Hi, Luna!     Beautiful!


----------



## arnott

Strawberries from my garden:


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5433950


What a lovely bouquet!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> What a lovely bouquet!


Thank you! My florist will be happy to hear it


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sdkitty said:


> wow, first on their size - they look so big but it's a lot of hair I guess
> 
> and to they guy letting them out for a run.....yes, they could have run off and you would have been heartbroken.  how irresponsible


Indeed was extremely shocked but if “Hagard” had Irish wolf hounds wasn’t worried. Not sure if I could have handled a North American Wolf Hound.  

Not sure about current sizes but the Prize winning IW granny sent to NA to start her daughter/our ant was far to small to compete here. He did a lot of breeding though....


----------



## Roxannek

These two precious little angel weenies cornered a possum in the backyard at 10:30 last night. Poor little guy. It took everything I had to get that ferocious little 8lb Fig off of that thing. She is so sweet but my biggest challenge. Possum is fine btw, I saved him from the weenie warriors by grabbing him by the tail and putting him outside the fence.  Sorry no pictures of the possum I was too busy using my dang phone for a flashlight to take a picture.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> These two precious little angel weenies cornered a possum in the backyard at 10:30 last night. Poor little guy. It took everything I had to get that ferocious little 8lb Fig off of that thing. She is so sweet but my biggest challenge. Possum is fine btw, I saved him from the weenie warriors by grabbing him by the tail and putting him outside the fence.  Sorry no pictures of the possum I was too busy using my dang phone for a flashlight to take a picture.
> View attachment 5434051
> View attachment 5434056


possums have sharp claws...surprised it wasn't able to fight off the dog...and impressed you picked it up


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> possums have sharp claws...surprised it wasn't able to fight off the dog...and impressed you picked it up


I know. Geesh these dogs. The possum was scared. Since I didn’t get a chance to get a photo here is what he looked like. Hahahaha.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> I know. Geesh these dogs. The possum was scared. Since I didn’t get a chance to get a photo here is what he looked like. Hahahaha.
> View attachment 5434081


I don't like them....a woman I know described them as looking like prehistoric rats


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> I don't like them....a woman I know described them as looking like prehistoric rats


They are ugly but really harmless. They eat ticks and copperhead snakes! Fig does not appreciate them at all though. We used to have one that lived under our deck that came out every night to eat cat food and my husband would brush him.    He called him Elvis Possum. The whole time he would brush him he would go haaaaaaa!! with that mouth wide open.


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> They are ugly but really harmless. They eat ticks and copperhead snakes! Fig does not appreciate them at all though. We used to have one that lived under our deck that came out every night to eat cat food and my husband would brush him.    He called him Elvis Possum. The whole time he would brush him he would go haaaaaaa!! with that mouth wide open.


wow...made a pet out of a possum
at our old house, which was in the suburbs, not the country and not acres - we had racoons, possums, skunks and one time foxes.  the baby racoons and skunks were so cute
We had cats, not dogs, and those animals don't bother cats (cause cats don't bark at them and go after them I guess)


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## lill_canele

Today’s goodies at the farmers market!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Today’s goodies at the farmers market!
> 
> View attachment 5434129


I love your Rejane


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> These two precious little angel weenies cornered a possum in the backyard at 10:30 last night. Poor little guy. It took everything I had to get that ferocious little 8lb Fig off of that thing. She is so sweet but my biggest challenge. Possum is fine btw, I saved him from the weenie warriors by grabbing him by the tail and putting him outside the fence.  Sorry no pictures of the possum I was too busy using my dang phone for a flashlight to take a picture.
> View attachment 5434051
> View attachment 5434056


fierce little guy....guess he doesn't know he's little 
is that "normal" coloration for a Doxie?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sweet milk milk chocolate chip with peach gelato eataly

eta people, like the barista, that was super nice, going above and beyond with accommodation and unprompted discounting.


----------



## Roxannek

sdkitty said:


> fierce little guy....guess he doesn't know he's little
> is that "normal" coloration for a Doxie?


The spotted one is Fig and she is a mini piebald dachshund and the fluffy one is Olive and she is a shaded cream long haired dachshund. You are right, Fig has no idea she is small.


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Last minute trip to Boston for the weekend


----------



## *Jenn*

Wall art I picked up at goodwill today. Going in my new office at work


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5434119
> View attachment 5434120
> View attachment 5434121
> View attachment 5434122
> View attachment 5434123




Is the first one Mah Lai Go?


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Today’s goodies at the farmers market!
> 
> View attachment 5434129


what is a canele doing in a farmers market


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> what is a canele doing in a farmers market



haha, there’s a family owned French bakery who goes there every weekend!
It’s the first time I saw a canele being sold outside of a pastry shop or cafe. (Though I’m not a connoisseur of farmers markets, so they could be sold at other markets lol)


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> haha, there’s a family owned French bakery who goes there every weekend!
> It’s the first time I saw a canele being sold outside of a pastry shop or cafe. (Though I’m not a connoisseur of farmers markets, so they could be sold at other markets lol)


I hope they are deliciously custardy with a caramelized, chewy but not tough exterior. (I have clearly spent too much time thinking about canele) . If you find kouign aman or sfogliatelle, I’m moving so I can shop your local market 

calling @haute okole, 








						How to Make Kouign Amann at Home
					

I ate my first kouign amann from the palm of my hand at a farmers market in Oakland almost two years ago, and I will never in all my life forget the taste of those first buttery, caramelized, incredibly flakey morsels. I dream of traveling to Brittany to try a kouign amann straight from the...




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> If you find kouign aman or  sfogliatelle, I’m moving to your location so I can shop your local market



Ooo! I’ll be on the lookout!


----------



## JVSXOXO

There used to be a pet store near me that would post pictures of their new puppies as they arrived and I laughed so hard when I saw this poor little guy. It’s been years and I still can’t look at it without cracking up. He ended up getting cuter in time, thankfully.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## D&Blady

A couple week left to the wedding,fiance and I are excited


----------



## lill_canele

Bought some sunflowers yesterday, really brightens up the house!


----------



## Christofle

A guest


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> A guest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434817


How did Luna get along with the guest?


----------



## Christofle

A guest e


Hanna Wilson said:


> How did Luna get along with the guest?


Luna is off on a mini vacation


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> A guest e
> 
> Luna is off on a mini vacation


Wow, with whom? I hope it is the right person, who applies La Mer moisturizer to her paws and feeds her soufflé


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow, with whom? I hope it is the right person, who applies La Mer moisturizer to her paws and feeds her soufflé


She went for an hour and a half long walk with my mother! So she’s out having a blast!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> A guest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434817



Pretty!     Name?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Pretty!     Name?


Alexandra (Lexi)


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Alexandra (Lexi)



Hi, Lexi!


----------



## lill_canele

Walkies!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> She went for an hour and a half long walk with my mother! So she’s out having a blast!


She must be having a great time in that case


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Walkies!
> 
> View attachment 5435002
> View attachment 5435003
> View attachment 5435004
> View attachment 5435005
> View attachment 5435006
> View attachment 5435007
> View attachment 5435008
> View attachment 5435009
> View attachment 5435010
> View attachment 5435011


Tuckered out except the tongue❤️


----------



## mzbaglady1

Beautiful bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Strawberries from my garden:



They're so beautiful and fresh looking!  
Mine look old compared to yours. I still enjoyed mine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> These two precious little angel weenies cornered a possum in the backyard at 10:30 last night. Poor little guy. It took everything I had to get that ferocious little 8lb Fig off of that thing. She is so sweet but my biggest challenge. Possum is fine btw, I saved him from the weenie warriors by grabbing him by the tail and putting him outside the fence.  Sorry no pictures of the possum I was too busy using my dang phone for a flashlight to take a picture.
> View attachment 5434051
> View attachment 5434056


Such a sweet face!!!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

A boy, probably around 8-9 years old, just told me the world needs more people like me, which made me happy.

nevermind I’ve been in his shoes, I hope he carries it forward.

I was much older when random strangers would offer to help me (eg arms full of coffee/pastries/etc) and if were to be perfectly honest it was probably the area I was in (financial district/businessman types).

if everyone was a bit more nice, took the time to stop and smell the roses… I’m sure there are places like this but I’ve always lived in urban cities/areas.


----------



## *Jenn*

I've just realized that I have been looking forward to going to work tomorrow. like, actually excited. it is an amazing feeling.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Roxannek said:


> My sweet babies Olive and Fig love mango.
> View attachment 5432799


So cute waiting patiently for mango! You made my day!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## nycgirl79

Love this thread!
A few more hummingbird pictures - or “honeybirds” as my little nephew calls them. Love these guys - they’ll be the only thing I miss about living in the middle of nowhere!!

Also adding two pictures of the turkey that was in our yard the other day (my husband named her Giblets ). Rhode Island definitely has some crazy wildlife!


----------



## Christofle

_



_


----------



## Souzie

Oh the joys of having a bird.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Oh the joys of having a bird.
> 
> View attachment 5435717


Bird, bird, bird!!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Originally I brought these for myself but I think I’m going to give the orange one to my colleague who I think will like it a lot.

I’ll just wait for it to go on sale again to get the matching pair.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5435993


I haven’t been to Morton’s since prepandemic! Last was HH with my sibling.

waking up to low 70s, great weather to wfh from.

my favorite pe person back from OOO.

and this munchkin


(he’s a real hoot, don’t let the adorable-ness fool ya)


----------



## RedLipstick2

New knee boots and leather gloves that i found on clearance, with a bonus that they match my brown leather skirt.  Looking forward to cooler weather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RedLipstick2 said:


> New knee boots and leather gloves that i found on clearance, with a bonus that they match my brown leather skirt.  Looking forward to cooler weather!


Sounds beautuful! If only I could see them!


----------



## Christofle

A fierce predator circling its prey:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> A fierce predator circling its prey:
> View attachment 5436218
> View attachment 5436219
> View attachment 5436220


I don't blame her!
Her actions are justified.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This video! But I wish the girl spoke English!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> A fierce predator circling its prey:
> View attachment 5436218
> View attachment 5436219
> View attachment 5436220



Hi, Luna!     The Great Hunter Kitty!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5436625
> View attachment 5436626


…I can see clearly now that rain is gone
i can see all obstacles  in my way
Here is that rainbow I’ve been praying for…
Its gonna be a bright sunshiny day………


----------



## Miarta

Beautiful morning and me getting first raspberries of the season (couple of pounds!!!!)


----------



## Kevinaxx

The motivation caps


----------



## lill_canele

We went camping with an old friend and his family. (Yes that’s me in their weird getup lol, it’s was hot!!)


----------



## skyqueen

My daylilies are out in the front and back of the house and gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Luna!     The Great Hunter Kitty!


my DH ways saying this morning the only thing our cats get to hunt are flies and other insects that may get in the house 
One evening we saw them sitting in the hallway focusing on something.  it was a centipede.  eww


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

Jerk chicken.


----------



## arnott

My first time at a VIP Movie Theatre!  Here's me with my feet up with my Tropical Sangria and Coconut Shrimp!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> My first time at a VIP Movie Theatre!  Here's me with my feet up with my Tropical Sangria and Coconut Shrimp!



What did you see?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Miarta said:


> Beautiful morning and me getting first raspberries of the season (couple of pounds!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436740
> View attachment 5436741


Impressive hoard!

Do you eat them Au natural or make jam?

My mum made masses of jam & the whole house smelt of it for days.  One of the very best summer smells!


----------



## Jem131

The love of my life!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

When you walk fast enough your watch thinks you’re running


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> What did you see?




Elvis!


----------



## RedLipstick2

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds beautuful! If only I could see them!



I can take a pic next time I wear them


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> When you walk fast enough your watch thinks you’re running
> View attachment 5437499


Did you walk 1.25 mi in 6:54??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5437447


So pretty!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5436625
> View attachment 5436626


The best rainbow!!!


----------



## Miarta

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Impressive hoard!
> 
> Do you eat them Au natural or make jam?
> 
> My mum made masses of jam & the whole house smelt of it for days.  One of the very best summer smells!


   We usually eat fruit that is in season through summer. Right now it’s raspberry everything!!!!  Sorbet, cakes, fresh, in the salads ……if you can dream  it I can put it in!!! Soon I will be outnumbered lol, and this is where the fun begins. Last year was jams with … habaneros pepper and chocolate but no sugar added !!! And homemade syrup with added lemons… delicious. My boys got me new dehydrator and I will try that so I can add to my homemade granola, could be interesting.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you walk 1.25 mi in 6:54??


I haven’t gotten close to the 6minute mark for a mile run since middle school but I love your question!

it was 16:26.


----------



## RedLipstick2

Miarta said:


> We usually eat fruit that is in season through summer. Right now it’s raspberry everything!!!!  Sorbet, cakes, fresh, in the salads ……if you can dream  it I can put it in!!! Soon I will be outnumbered lol, and this is where the fun begins. Last year was jams with … habaneros pepper and chocolate but no sugar added !!! And homemade syrup with added lemons… delicious. My boys got me new dehydrator and I will try that so I can add to my homemade granola, could be interesting.



I'm getting lots of blackberries right now, such a wonderful snack.  Part of them get freeze dried and part of them go to the neighbors.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Last night my SO and I tried a new restaurant.  The food was soooo delicious.


----------



## Kevinaxx

^reminds me of 3rd cousin in my neck of the woods!

super productive today but not in a crazy way.

pretty prepped for the long weekend 

also got to indulge in childhood treats though mapo tofu is more of a frequent eat then the ginger candy.




And this cutie (friend not mine):


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

These tiny plant stands my DH made for my DD, and she loves them.


----------



## Miarta

Prepping for a party this weekend in my house so have no time to entertain queen. This is what I get walking in the room to check on my kitties …lol.


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> Prepping for a party this weekend in my house so have no time to entertain queen. This is what I get walking in the room to check on my kitties …lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438586


she looks royal


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Prepping for a party this weekend in my house so have no time to entertain queen. This is what I get walking in the room to check on my kitties …lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438586


I don't blame her.  I would do the same if I saw that beautiful sofa!


----------



## C.Ly

Some pretty dainty charms I’ve collected over the years to dress up my beloved purses ❤


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5438643
> 
> View attachment 5438642


There she is!!!


----------



## Miarta

sdkitty said:


> she looks royal


She is royal —— in—-!!!   Lol


----------



## Roxannek

So exciting!! Our first bananas on our banana trees!! These poor banana trees have been through so much in the past few years. Transplanted 
as babies 1 1/2 years ago from neighbors yards, then they froze all the way to the ground in the great freeze last February, then a hurricane in September. And just look at her showing off her baby bananas!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> These tiny plant stands my DH made for my DD, and she loves them.
> View attachment 5438382


Those stands are adorable.


----------



## Mimmy

Royale cookie from Nordstrom coffee bar. Probably my favorite cookie.

The shorts I wore for shopping were actually quite loose today so I felt like I “needed” this.


----------



## lill_canele

Plant progress! 
(They grow so fast! Haha)


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Miarta

Roxannek said:


> So exciting!! Our first bananas on our banana trees!! These poor banana trees have been through so much in the past few years. Transplanted
> as babies 1 1/2 years ago from neighbors yards, then they froze all the way to the ground in the great freeze last February, then a hurricane in September. And just look at her showing off her baby bananas!
> View attachment 5438706
> View attachment 5438719
> View attachment 5438706


I have been feeding and housing for five years, five years that sorry excuse of banana and nothing!!!! Nothing!!!!
I even gave it its own umbrella!!!!!! Just took picture 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
of it!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Miarta said:


> I have been feeding and housing for five years, five years that sorry excuse of banana and nothing!!!! Nothing!!!!
> I even gave it its own umbrella!!!!!! Just took picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it!!!


I love the cat cameo though!

speaking of cats and small things that make me happy xD


----------



## Jem131

Jem131 said:


> The love of my life!
> 
> View attachment 5437439


Bentley says thank you for the love and send kisses.❤️


----------



## Jem131

Miarta said:


> I have been feeding and housing for five years, five years that sorry excuse of banana and nothing!!!! Nothing!!!!
> I even gave it its own umbrella!!!!!! Just took picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it!!!


Hilarious!


----------



## Souzie

It's Canada Day and I have been binge watching The Great Canadian Baking Show. Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadians!!


----------



## Jem131

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5438791


Yum!


----------



## Jem131

Jem131 said:


> Bentley says thank you for the love and sends kisses.❤


----------



## *Jenn*

Black charm lilies!  
my goal is to fill my front garden with black  and dark flowers


----------



## JVSXOXO

My favorite hydrangeas are starting to bloom. The lighter ones always steal the show with their size, but the deeper shade of pink is so beautiful to me.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

Miarta said:


> I have been feeding and housing for five years, five years that sorry excuse of banana and nothing!!!! Nothing!!!!
> I even gave it its own umbrella!!!!!! Just took picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it!!!


OH but it is a beautiful tree!! Maybe you have to have more than one? I really don’t know much about them but love how tropical they look.


----------



## Jem131

*Jenn* said:


> Black charm lilies!
> my goal is to fill my front garden with black  and dark flowers
> 
> View attachment 5439268
> 
> View attachment 5439269


Lovely, and to think these beautiful colors are found in nature!


----------



## Miarta

Roxannek said:


> OH but it is a beautiful tree!! Maybe you have to have more than one? I really don’t know much about them but love how tropical they look.


I’m in Northeastern parts and I try lemons, oranges,  olives. So far fig produces a lot and so does kiwi( well that is not warm climate plant) No luck with papaya and this one (banana) freeloading lazy ………! I had ”specialist“ come and give it a ” physical “ . That is $150  that I deserved to lose, lol. Yup, I have a dude. It will live with me forever rent free,lol


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5438643
> 
> View attachment 5438642



Hi, Luna!      Love the welcome mat!


----------



## Jem131

I so love everyone’s posts! They make me smile and laugh out loud (that banana tree)! I hope this thread stays open forever.


----------



## Roxannek

Miarta said:


> I’m in Northeastern parts and I try lemons, oranges,  olives. So far fig produces a lot and so does kiwi( well that is not warm climate plant) No luck with papaya and this one (banana) freeloading lazy ………! I had ”specialist“ come and give it a ” physical “ . That is $150  that I deserved to lose, lol. Yup, I have a dude. It will live with me forever rent free,lol


Kiwi? COOL!! Hey you had to try on the specialist!


----------



## Roxannek

I love these giant brown pelicans. I have tried unsuccessfully to sneak up on them for years to get pics.


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Mrs.JWT

Dragonfruit tea on this hot day


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Home made chili & cornbread! Yum!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Snagging the last one at local market:


so happy they’re out here now and I don’t need to wait till the next nyc trip.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## MrTee




----------



## cloudblue

Same here except with this one! I love finding them in Target because they’re rarely in stock here


----------



## poptarts

Free large fries with any purchase via McDonald's app. Lol, but true story


----------



## Mrs.JWT

poptarts said:


> Free large fries with any purchase via McDonald's app. Lol, but true story


You sound like my husband lol


----------



## Mimmy

poptarts said:


> Free large fries with any purchase via McDonald's app. Lol, but true story


If I’m not mistaken I think you get a drink too. The fries are definitely the bonus though!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I came across this beautiful bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Kevinaxx

(Very blessed to be surrounded by awesome people and awesome places like: )


----------



## Christofle




----------



## arnott

I think I mentioned before that I met Dame Zandra Rhodes and she signed 3 pictures of Brian May wearing her designs!  Well I finally got them all framed!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I think I mentioned before that I met Dame Zandra Rhodes and she signed 3 pictures of Brian May wearing her designs!  Well I finally got them all framed!  Which one do you like the best?!



First pic, the detail on the sleeves is crazy complicated.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kevinaxx said:


> (Very blessed to be surrounded by awesome people and awesome places like: )
> View attachment 5440237
> View attachment 5440238


You can never go wrong with Mr. Keller’s establishment


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

Celebrating her Gotcha Day today. We adopted the queen 5 years ago!


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> I have been feeding and housing for five years, five years that sorry excuse of banana and nothing!!!! Nothing!!!!
> I even gave it its own umbrella!!!!!! Just took picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it!!!


well, the cat is beautiful


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> I think I mentioned before that I met Dame Zandra Rhodes and she signed 3 pictures of Brian May wearing her designs!  Well I finally got them all framed!  Which one do you like the best?!



second one


----------



## Miarta

sdkitty said:


> well, the cat is beautiful


Yup, the glass is always half full, lol


----------



## Miarta

Opinion of my girl on my choice of jewelry today …


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5440305
> View attachment 5440308


Wolf in a sheep clothing …  mine is …  blunt, lol


----------



## amyaixin

Making healthy breakfast and watching my family enjoys it makes me happy.


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> Opinion of my girl on my choice of jewelry today …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440650


apparently she doesn't like it


----------



## SisiNG

Scent of freshly baked bread


----------



## Jem131

mzbaglady1 said:


> I came across this beautiful bouquet of flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440159


Nothing more beautiful than a gorgeous bouquet of fresh flowers!


----------



## Mrs.JWT




----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Celebrating her Gotcha Day today. We adopted the queen 5 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440618



Happy Adoption Day, Queen!!!


----------



## Miarta

sdkitty said:


> apparently she doesn't like it


Very hard to please , this one


----------



## sdkitty

Miarta said:


> Very hard to please , this one


I wouldn't be able to do that to my cats - esp the boy


----------



## JVSXOXO

JenJBS said:


> Happy Adoption Day, Queen!!!



Reina thanks you!


----------



## Miarta

sdkitty said:


> I wouldn't be able to do that to my cats - esp the boy


All 3 are very good especially Nera, she was bottle raised by myself. From ripe age of 18 days… my little b…. princess.


----------



## Souzie

Tiny mangoes.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Corn Hole competition after BBQ tonight!


----------



## Miarta

It seems that it will be a lot of grapes this year, I’m already making plans ……


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Being a silly boy


----------



## 880

Minced tuna and avocado on crispy rice
oxtail fried rice, sautéed bok Choy 
ginger flavored bread pudding 
at Blue Ribbon Sushi


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Minced tuna and avocado on crispy rice
> oxtail fried rice, sautéed bok Choy
> ginger flavored bread pudding
> at Blue Ribbon Sushi
> 
> View attachment 5441381
> View attachment 5441382
> View attachment 5441383



OMG, I love those crispy rice and tuna dishes. Sooooo jealous! My favorite was at RM Seafood in Las Vegas. I order them any time I see them on a menu, but I rarely see them offered in the DC area.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> OMG, I love those crispy rice and tuna dishes. Sooooo jealous! My favorite was at RM Seafood in Las Vegas. I order them any time I see them on a menu, but I rarely see them offered in the DC area.


Me too, but I have to go back on my diet 
(i forgot to take pics of all the other food we ordered)


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## GhstDreamer

My partner's aunt's cat: His name is Furbie and one of the cutest Himalayan cats. I was told he is that breed but have no idea if it is true.


----------



## *Jenn*

New headset at work 
It seems silly but I’ve spent too many hours sitting on hold with state boards, afraid to run to the bathroom for fear of them picking up while I’m gone!


----------



## JVSXOXO

A new friend in the garden


----------



## JVSXOXO

JVSXOXO said:


> A new friend in the garden
> View attachment 5441810
> View attachment 5441810
> View attachment 5441810
> View attachment 5441811


Apologies for the repeat picture!


----------



## Roxannek

My silly little girls.


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> New headset at work
> It seems silly but I’ve spent too many hours sitting on hold with state boards, afraid to run to the bathroom for fear of them picking up while I’m gone!
> 
> View attachment 5441737




small thing i DON'T love....cringing looking at this pic, realizing that i realllllly need to clean my phone


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sillie12 said:


> View attachment 5440673


Envoy hotel?


----------



## skyqueen

JVSXOXO said:


> A new friend in the garden
> View attachment 5441810
> View attachment 5441810
> View attachment 5441810
> View attachment 5441811


WOW!


----------



## Christofle

A visit from the health and food inspection agency


----------



## Roxannek

I made a little charcuterie plate for my daughter and grand daughters that are coming to visit me for a while


----------



## cloudblue

Toasted marshmallow cat


----------



## cloudblue

cloudblue said:


> Toasted marshmallow cat


oh my quote didn’t send! it was at *GhstDreamer’s post!*


----------



## skyqueen

Perfect day at the beach with a fresh pedicure


----------



## Winiebean

trying to climb the tree


----------



## Souzie

Starling feathers! Found these in Bela's cage this morning. He is starting his yearly molt...




Speaking of which...somebody got a beakie and claw trim.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5442465
> 
> A visit from the health and food inspection agency



Oh, Luna...


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Starling feathers! Found these in Bela's cage this morning. He is starting his yearly molt...
> 
> View attachment 5442779
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...somebody got a beakie and claw trim.
> 
> View attachment 5442782


Bela


----------



## chowlover2

Roxannek said:


> I made a little charcuterie plate for my daughter and grand daughters that are coming to visit me for a while
> View attachment 5442666


That is beautiful and I bet it was delicious. Will you adopt me?


----------



## chowlover2

xsouzie said:


> Starling feathers! Found these in Bela's cage this morning. He is starting his yearly molt...
> 
> View attachment 5442779
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...somebody got a beakie and claw trim.
> 
> View attachment 5442782


He is so handsome! My dog Yoshi and I were watching your videos on You Tube and he loves Bela and his singing.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free lunch! (And also dinner because eating the whole sandwich would put me in a food coma).


My colleague would approve.  They just teased me the other day about my “lunch” not being a lunch (to be fair I hardly lunch).  But that also makes me happy, work environment where we can joke around as well as help each other grow professionally.


----------



## Christofle

Making progress with my Korean pronunciation


----------



## Christofle

My trial fitting shoes are finally ready for my Himalayan croc derbies by Graziat! It might be small but I’ve been waiting impatiently since February!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I love these giant brown pelicans. I have tried unsuccessfully to sneak up on them for years to get pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439565
> View attachment 5439566


Awesome photos!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> My trial fitting shoes are finally ready for my Himalayan croc derbies by Graziat! It might be small but I’ve been waiting impatiently since February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


Cool!!
Fancy!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5440576


So vibrant and pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miarta said:


> Opinion of my girl on my choice of jewelry today …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440650


The expression is priceless!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Tiny mangoes.
> 
> View attachment 5440801


So cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> My partner's aunt's cat: His name is Furbie and one of the cutest Himalayan cats. I was told he is that breed but have no idea if it is true.
> 
> View attachment 5441689


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> I made a little charcuterie plate for my daughter and grand daughters that are coming to visit me for a while
> View attachment 5442666


So yummy and beautiful looking!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> trying to climb the tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442763


I too can climb a horizontal tree!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> My trial fitting shoes are finally ready for my Himalayan croc derbies by Graziat! It might be small but I’ve been waiting impatiently since February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


Wow!


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> Wow!


Thanks!

These have horrible finishing since they are made with scrap leather but the real thing will be a sight to behold.

His end products are a thing of beauty!


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Hanna Wilson said:


> Envoy hotel?


It's Yotel


----------



## HauteMama

xsouzie said:


> Starling feathers! Found these in Bela's cage this morning. He is starting his yearly molt...
> 
> View attachment 5442779
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...somebody got a beakie and claw trim.
> 
> View attachment 5442782



He is SO beautiful! How did you come to have him as a pet? I just adore birds (which have been called burbs in our house since the kids were little).


----------



## Jem131

Miarta said:


> I have been feeding and housing for five years, five years that sorry excuse of banana and nothing!!!! Nothing!!!!
> I even gave it its own umbrella!!!!!! Just took picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it!!!


Miarta please keep us posted on this tree!❤️


----------



## Jem131

SisiNG said:


> Scent of freshly baked bread


There is nothing like it!


----------



## Jem131

JVSXOXO said:


> Celebrating her Gotcha Day today. We adopted the queen 5 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440618


Bentley says hi and happy gotcha birthday!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jem131 said:


> Bentley says hi and happy gotcha birthday!



Hello and thank you to Bentley!


----------



## Jem131

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5443242


I SO love this beautiful frame-worthy artwork!


----------



## Roxannek

chowlover2 said:


> That is beautiful and I bet it was delicious. Will you adopt me?


Yes! Come on over!


----------



## Souzie

Finally have internet!!!   @arnott, @Christofle, @cheremushki...how was it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Souzie

HauteMama said:


> He is SO beautiful! How did you come to have him as a pet? I just adore birds (which have been called burbs in our house since the kids were little).


Burbs...that's cute!! We found him on a sweltering sidewalk when he was maybe a week old and decided to 'rescue' him. Was going to let him go when he was able to fly but found out he would never survive if we did that...so now he has a forever home with us.


----------



## hersheyscat

When I see gloomy clouds coming in! I love rain so much. Makes me want to make some hot coco and watch Netflix!


----------



## Souzie

chowlover2 said:


> He is so handsome! My dog Yoshi and I were watching your videos on You Tube and he loves Bela and his singing.


Aww so glad to hear that!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Jem131 said:


> I SO love this beautiful frame-worthy artwork!


Thank you so much for your beautiful words  I agree with you, this artist is very talented (my best friend’s 6-year old daughter)


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> View attachment 5443727
> 
> 
> Finally have internet!!!   @arnott, @Christofle, @cheremushki...how was it in your neck of the woods?


I wasn’t affected at all! Guess I was lucky!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> View attachment 5443727
> 
> 
> Finally have internet!!!   @arnott, @Christofle, @cheremushki...how was it in your neck of the woods?



Oh man, I thought it was only over here in GVRD.  But insane.  At work and at home I've had internet.  My cc was still working so I was able to buy noodles from my favourite Korean grocery store.  Other than that, not much change.  But as someone who's called 911 on strangers couple times... it was worrisome. 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Oh man, I thought it was only over here in GVRD.  But insane.  At work and at home I've had internet.  My cc was still working so I was able to buy noodles from my favourite Korean grocery store.  Other than that, not much change.  But as someone who's called 911 on strangers couple times... it was worrisome.
> 
> How are you guys doing?


Ughhhh...I literally had no wifi or phone service for 15 hours. People here were cramming into restaurants, cafes, libraries and any place that still had internet service. Businesses were putting up "cash only" signs, some even had trouble calling 911, The Weekend's concert got cancelled last night LOL...it was a shiet show.


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Roxannek

This made me very happy today! We went to the Cordray Drug Store in Galveston and Ashley and Michael Cordray were there. STARSTRUCK!!  For those who don’t know them they are the stars of Restoring Galveston on HGTV and Magnolia Network. They were so nice and their rolled ice cream is amazing!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> View attachment 5443727
> 
> 
> Finally have internet!!!   @arnott, @Christofle, @cheremushki...how was it in your neck of the woods?




I use Telus at home so I was fine.


----------



## D&Blady

My now husband and I got married today and went great.He loved the dress I wore.Leave Monday for our honeymoon


----------



## Roxannek

D&Blady said:


> My now husband and I got married today and went great.He loved the dress I wore.Leave Monday for our honeymoon


Happy honeymoon and congratulations to you both!


----------



## cheremushki

Few things over past few weeks..



Finishing a good book and writing/drawing about it.  Not my latest book but I definitely enjoyed painting about it.



Sunshine.  We don't get enough this year...



Healthy/hearty meal.  Summer time favourite. 



Back to the mountain.  My typical Saturday walk. 



Cold noodle season.  Hiyashichuka.


----------



## chowlover2

Roxannek said:


> This made me very happy today! We went to the Cordray Drug Store in Galveston and Ashley and Michael Cordray were there. STARSTRUCK!!  For those who don’t know them they are the stars of Restoring Galveston on HGTV and Magnolia Network. They were so nice and their rolled ice cream is amazing!
> View attachment 5444177
> View attachment 5444178
> View attachment 5444179


I love these two! I have watched the from the beginning. Their creativity never fails to amaze me, Are you a native or just visiting? I live outside Philadelphia, but at the Jersey Shore we have Cape May which is our version of Galveston.


----------



## Roxannek

chowlover2 said:


> I love these two! I have watched the from the beginning. Their creativity never fails to amaze me, Are you a native or just visiting? I live outside Philadelphia, but at the Jersey Shore we have Cape May which is our version of Galveston.


I have a 2nd home here. I love them too! I knew this was their latest endeavor but never imagined they would be there! I almost acted stupid. Haha. Michael came over and talked to us for a bit and is just as genuinely nice as he seems on his show. Ashley said making ice cream is much harder than renovating houses.  The Kettle House is right across the road from our house so I see Michael often but am too shy to stop and say hi to him.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5442465
> 
> A visit from the health and food inspection agency


How was the test administered?
Was it a taste test?
Did it pass?


----------



## Sunshine mama

I will be starting out by saying what I don't like, but I'll end with what I liked!

I can't stand people who sing off-key. I don't mind if they know they are off. What bothers me is when they think they are wonderful singers.  That's what really bothers me.
So this video made me happy and LoL!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> How was the test administered?
> Was it a taste test?
> Did it pass?


She’s a bit more paws-on! Luna prefers to determine freshness with her paws! 

As for passing, she usually doesn’t disclose her findings!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5442465
> 
> A visit from the health and food inspection agency





Sunshine mama said:


> How was the test administered?
> Was it a taste test?
> Did it pass?



Did the agency confiscate it?


----------



## Christofle

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Did the agency confiscate it?


She’s not one for sweets… can’t say the same if it were a fish of any sort.


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5444170



Adorable!


----------



## mzbaglady1

The Nordic Lodge.


----------



## JVSXOXO

A tasty martini (blueberry lavender) at one of my favorite lounges.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The scenery and food is excellent.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I felt every calorie leap onto my thighs.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The Nordic Lodge what I finally ate.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## cheremushki

mzbaglady1 said:


> I felt every calorie leap onto my thighs.
> View attachment 5444555
> View attachment 5444558
> View attachment 5444560
> View attachment 5444561


I would've gone straight to the dessert and took one of each.


----------



## mzbaglady1

cheremushki said:


> I would've gone straight to the dessert and took one of each.


That's not all of the desserts. There was ice cream floats and milkshakes. I literally felt the calories leaping on my body. LOL!!!! I had more plates of food on my table than what's picture. Jumbo stuffed shrimps.


----------



## cheremushki

mzbaglady1 said:


> That's not all of the desserts. There was ice cream floats and milkshakes. I literally felt the calories leaping on my body. LOL!!!! I had more plates of food on my table than what's picture. Jumbo stuffed shrimps.



shrimps.. 

Last time me and the husband went to the buffet, I went straight for the cakes and grabbed one of each(7) and he went straight to the steaks.  I took some bites out of cakes and the ones I didn't like went to his plate(4).  Since then he refuses to go to buffet with me.  ...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mzbaglady1 said:


> I felt every calorie leap onto my thighs.
> View attachment 5444555
> View attachment 5444558
> View attachment 5444560
> View attachment 5444561


Mmmm! I'm eyeing that big vat of HOT FUDGE!


----------



## skyqueen

mzbaglady1 said:


> The Nordic Lodge what I finally ate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444566
> View attachment 5444568
> View attachment 5444569


Wow…the lobsta! ❤️ Is this place in Maine?


----------



## lill_canele

Walkies today!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> I will be starting out by saying what I don't like, but I'll end with what I liked!
> 
> I can't stand people who sing off-key. I don't mind if they know they are off. What bothers me is when they think they are wonderful singers.  That's what really bothers me.
> So this video made me happy and LoL!



My DH sings off-key and he knows it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I felt every calorie leap onto my thighs.
> View attachment 5444555
> View attachment 5444558
> View attachment 5444560
> View attachment 5444561


I feel like I just gained a ton of weight just by looking at your pictures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> My DH sings off-key and he knows it.


Awwww. He sounds like a very sweet man!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5444594


Is it good?


----------



## Souzie

This bag of cat food. Bought a few items from Petsmart and the Doordash guy accidentally included it in my delivery. I called Petsmart and was told per their policy, they're not permitted to take it back and they told me to keep it. Welp hope my cat likes it!


----------



## mzbaglady1

skyqueen said:


> Wow…the lobsta! ❤ Is this place in Maine?


Charleston Rhode Island.


----------



## Mimmy

Decorative ginger.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Going golfing on a relaxing Sunday with my SO's parents, my dad and brother. The weather was perfect and not too many people on the course.


----------



## 880

Today started so happily from a nutrition standpoint. . . . But then took a dark turn with black and white cake and coconut pudding cake at Amy’s Bread . . . and, I forgot to take pics of the pizza and a bag of biscotti from Sullivan St Bakery.

But tomorrow is another day


----------



## purly

- Homemade mango salsa (mix: two chopped mangos, one diced red onion, one diced jalapeno, one chopped red bell pepper, some chopped cilantro for color, and a freshly squeezed lime)
- When my husband makes us "lattes" using the Aeropress and Smeg milk frother
- How everything looks after we all clean the house
- The tomatoes growing in my garden
- The flowers growing in my garden
- Random memes my family shares
- The monthly zoom meet up my friends have been doing ever since the pandemic began


----------



## buffalogal

(Secretly) The mechanical issue on my plane tonight that made them deplane us and me have to cancel my work trip this week. Lol - been running ragged and will be happy to do the meeting tomorrow by Zoom!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Today started so happily from a nutrition standpoint. . . . But then took a dark turn with black and white cake and coconut pudding cake at Amy’s Bread . . . and, I forgot to take pics of the pizza and a bag of biscotti from Sullivan St Bakery.
> 
> But tomorrow is another day
> 
> View attachment 5444837
> View attachment 5444835
> View attachment 5444836



Looks like a delicious day!


----------



## Jem131

D&Blady said:


> My now husband and I got married today and went great.He loved the dress I wore.Leave Monday for our honeymoon


Congratulations and Best Wishes!!


----------



## Jem131

mzbaglady1 said:


> I felt every calorie leap onto my thighs.
> View attachment 5444555
> View attachment 5444558
> View attachment 5444560
> View attachment 5444561


Where is this?!


----------



## Jem131

xsouzie said:


> My DH sings off-key and he knows it.


So cute!


----------



## cheremushki

First watermelon of the season.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Cash back over $600 (on top of regular cc cash back)



and my fancy new bed is almost complete





I love it when things come together the way you planned.


----------



## liaja21

Winiebean said:


> Lobster quiche and mimosa brunch w hubby
> View attachment 5371223


Oh, your brunch menu looks awesome!! I want to try and taste it


----------



## Grande Latte

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5444170


A kitten. How cute. Reminds me of my orange tabby who passed away last year. I miss her everyday.


----------



## Winiebean

liaja21 said:


> Oh, your brunch menu looks awesome!! I want to try and taste it


Thank you  it’s one of my favorite french restaurants.


----------



## Winiebean

Grande Latte said:


> A kitten. How cute. Reminds me of my orange tabby who passed away last year. I miss her everyday.


I’m sorry to hear that! Agreed, it’s so hard when we lose them. I lost a cat a few years ago. She with me when I first moved out on my own, and she had to be put down (she was only 11) I still cry about her sometimes. They’re family. Do you have a pic ?


----------



## Winiebean

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5445657
> 
> 
> First watermelon of the season.


We just had watermelon last night too! Best thing to eat this time of year! and super healthy


----------



## Grande Latte

Winiebean said:


> I’m sorry to hear that! Agreed, it’s so hard when we lose them. I lost a cat a few years ago. She with me when I first moved out on my own, and she had to be put down (she was only 11) I still cry about her sometimes. They’re family. Do you have a pic ?



Of course. The first pic is when she was quite young. She had beautiful eyes. The second pic is when she was 18/19. She slept a lot during her older years.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PHOTO: NASA


----------



## skyqueen

So...I left the sofa to get a drink and someone stole my spot. Damn...I love this little dog!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Another photo of the universe.




PHOTO: NASA


----------



## JVSXOXO

Walks in the garden with my sonshine


----------



## Grande Latte

This made me happy today. Art is cathartic.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Smelling the flowers


----------



## Christofle

This interesting and detailed leather feather collar… kinda want one for Luna now!


----------



## Katinahat

Life is just so tough!


----------



## Winiebean

after a rough two weeks waiting to get in to my Ortho Dr, finally got in yesterday and they set me right up for shot today. Now relaxing w/ a glass of my fave wine. Fingers crossed my shot works


----------



## Kevinaxx

Comfort food after a long day!


----------



## lill_canele

Pug cuddles ~


----------



## fluffypiggy

Kevinaxx said:


> Free food
> View attachment 5432611


looks so yummy


----------



## Souzie

Chicken parmesan. I used oats in place of bread crumbs...




Oh and these chocolates.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

xsouzie said:


> Chicken parmesan. I used oats in place of bread crumbs...
> 
> View attachment 5447259
> 
> 
> Oh and these chocolates.
> 
> View attachment 5447260


You always eat so healthy  keto chocolates, oats instead of bread crumbs used for chicken parmesan etc.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> You always eat so healthy  keto chocolates, oats instead of bread crumbs used for chicken parmesan etc.


LOL I also substituted almond flour for regular flour and served with whole grain spaghetti. Not that I want to though...I have a history of diabetes in my family but I will cheat every now and then.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

To see how the leaf cactus and the rhipsalis develop wonderfully


----------



## mzbaglady1

Home Depot plants and flowers are so vibrant. They definitely wouldn't hire me to kill these beauties.


----------



## Miarta

Hi guys, I’m back!!! What did I miss, why is everyone and everything flattened? Who messed up the site???


----------



## arnott

My shoes in all the colours of the rainbow!    Just received the green pair today!


----------



## Miarta

My summer hideaway …


----------



## redney

Miarta said:


> My summer hideaway …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447484
> View attachment 5447485


Stunning! Where is this?


----------



## Miarta

redney said:


> Stunning! Where is this?


Aspen, CO


----------



## redney

Miarta said:


> Aspen, CO


Gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Christofle

Tiger lilies are finally flowering


----------



## Jem131

Pollie-Jean said:


> To see how the leaf cactus and the rhipsalis develop wonderfully
> 
> View attachment 5447266
> View attachment 5447267


The top plant is so interesting. It almost looks like fabric rick-rack trim.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Jem131 said:


> Jem131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The top plant is so interesting. It almost looks like fabric rick-rack trim.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jem131

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5447261


This makes me think of Van Gogh! Lovely!


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## JenJBS

The exceptional packaging for my new perfume - Slava Ukraine by Meleg Perfumes. Wooden box. Gold foil tape around the edge to show box wasn't opened.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JenJBS said:


> The exceptional packaging for my new perfume - Slava Ukraine by Meleg Perfumes. Wooden box. Gold foil tape around the edge to show box wasn't opened.
> 
> View attachment 5447724
> View attachment 5447725
> View attachment 5447726
> View attachment 5447727



Lovely perfume!  I never heard of Meleg Perfumes until now.  They have some beautiful things.


----------



## JenJBS

@Hermes Nuttynut 

Agreed! I heard about Meleg on the Fragrantica forums.


----------



## *Jenn*

I had some spunk and got the powder room and dining room cleaned from top to bottom.

It’s not much, but when you’re fighting depression any little bit is a win.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jem131 said:


> The top plant is so interesting. It almost looks like fabric rick-rack tri


I'm obsessed with Epiphyllum anguliger


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## GhstDreamer

Playing Chrono Cross again but on the Switch this time. Brings back the fun I had playing this game on the PS1.


----------



## Roxannek

A summer storm moving in.


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5447878


I love Korean BBQ!!!


----------



## Souzie

Funfetti cake.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## CaviarChanel

things that make me happy … having a curry puff made by a home chef


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> View attachment 5445878
> 
> PHOTO: NASA


Wow!!! That's amazing am and beautuful!!!


----------



## Christofle

Finally received the trial shoes and quite happy that they won’t require substantial fit modifications.


----------



## 880

Friends over last night. I ordered a chocolate cake from Polly cooks. https://www.pollycooksandeats.com/
It was inspired/ loosely based on a guests artistic fashion. The cake was so tall, when I had sliced half, the other half toppled over lol


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Funfetti cake.
> 
> View attachment 5510686




Did you make it yourself?!


----------



## arnott

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm obsessed with Epiphyllum anguliger
> 
> View attachment 5447839




That looks plastic!   I want one!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Did you make it yourself?!


No, I ordered it with our food delivery.


----------



## lill_canele

lit candle~


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Two new leaves


----------



## JVSXOXO

My little helper. I hope he stays enthusiastic about chores!


----------



## Miarta

Let me show of my little family. Godiva chocolate, French vanilla, Godiva chocolate brownie dripping with coffee and at last Raspberry and cream.


----------



## lill_canele

Repotted all my pepper plants.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Two new leaves
> 
> View attachment 5511050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511051


Love it when that happens!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JVSXOXO said:


> My little helper. I hope he stays enthusiastic about chores!
> 
> View attachment 5516054


Such a fantastic picture


----------



## Kevinaxx

My colleague kindly brought my plants back to life.

Let’s hope I can keep them alive…


----------



## Christofle

A lovely windy day on the lake!


----------



## Jem131

Souzie said:


> Funfetti cake.
> 
> View attachment 5510686


So true! Finfetti cake is a slice of happiness!


----------



## Jem131

JVSXOXO said:


> My little helper. I hope he stays enthusiastic about chores!
> 
> View attachment 5516054


Adorable! I’m in love! 
I can imagine how much this small thing makes you happy!! Enjoy every minute.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a fantastic picture


Thank you! I’m out of storage on my phone because of him.  


Jem131 said:


> Adorable! I’m in love!
> I can imagine how much this small thing makes you happy!! Enjoy every minute.


Aww thank you!  We went through a lot to have him so I cherish every moment.


----------



## ggressive

JVSXOXO said:


> My little helper. I hope he stays enthusiastic about chores!
> 
> View attachment 5516054



Cuuute! What a sweet helper!

(Im)patiently waiting for my boy. 37w+4d now. Anytime now.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> Cuuute! What a sweet helper!
> 
> (Im)patiently waiting for my boy. 37w+4d now. Anytime now.


You’re in the home stretch! Mine came at 40+4. Hopefully your little guy will come sooner if you’re feeling ready!


----------



## ggressive

JVSXOXO said:


> You’re in the home stretch! Mine came at 40+4. Hopefully your little guy will come sooner if you’re feeling ready!


Ready as I'll ever be, but my OB/GYN is _very_ ready since I'm petite (4'10") and she's hoping I deliver a "small" babe.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> Ready as I'll ever be, but my OB/GYN is _very_ ready since I'm petite (4'10") and she's hoping I deliver a "small" babe.


Well I’ll cross my fingers for you! My baby measured ahead my whole pregnancy until the last few scans. He ended up being just under 7lbs when he was born, which isn’t too big! But he was turned the wrong way (“sunny side up”) so it was a lot more work to get him out. Wishing you a much smoother delivery than mine was!


----------



## ggressive

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I’ll cross my fingers for you! My baby measured ahead my whole pregnancy until the last few scans. He ended up being just under 7lbs when he was born, which isn’t too big! But he was turned the wrong way (“sunny side up”) so it was a lot more work to get him out. Wishing you a much smoother delivery than mine was!


Bless, thank YOU! Will definitely need it. Apparently, I was 8ish and my husband (btw he's 5'1"—we're tiny folks) was 7ish when we were born. SO...  Big babies, tiny adults... The irony.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> Bless, thank YOU! Will definitely need it. Apparently, I was 8ish and my husband (btw he's 5'1"—we're tiny folks) was 7ish when we were born. SO...  Big babies, tiny adults... The irony.


How funny! I was around 7lbs and my husband was around 8lbs and his mom is tiny like you, but his dad is tall. My husband and I are both average height and our son is proving to be a tall, skinny toddler  in the 90th percentile for height but closer to the 20th for weight. So interesting to see where we start and how we turn out!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it when that happens!


 especially if it is a very slow growing plant


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kevinaxx said:


> My colleague kindly brought my plants back to life.
> 
> Let’s hope I can keep them alive…





I love it ! Had one and killed her... I think I'll try again


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5525385
> 
> 
> I love it ! Had one and killed her... I think I'll try again


You should but now I’m a bit worried. I am not so great with plants but he is (has a whole garden of veggie/fruit/etc) and you appear to be too.

At first it feels nice to know I’m not the only one but then now I worry about keeping it alive


----------



## Jktgal

Swimming in a swimming pool nearby. The pool was closed at the start of the pandemic, and also because there was so much uncertainty about the virus, I didn't dare go swimming. It's my favorite sport so I really missed it. But started swimming again around late last year and every single time I go and see the water, immerse in the water, it's like all the weights lift. It's been a bit crowded in the afternoons with kids on holiday but now that school have started, I'm sooo looking forward to having the pool to myself in the early afternoons, most days.


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Winiebean

first time out in three weeks. Cuban food for brunch my treat to hubby for taking care of me.


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s been awhile because it’s a bit shady area but i love art stores.  Picked up faber castell polychromos 36.


----------



## Souzie

My free mug from The Friends Experience.


----------



## Roxannek

The prettiest and most delicious virgin piña colada ever!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> The prettiest and most delicious virgin piña colada ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530871


I love your nail polish color...perfect with your pina colada!


----------



## Kevinaxx

On a summer day


----------



## Souzie

Just hanging out at Joey and Chandler's apartment.


----------



## Roxannek

skyqueen said:


> I love your nail polish color...perfect with your pina colada!


Thank you! That’s my grand daughters nails. We got manis that day and she chose the cutest neon pink.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> My free mug from The Friends Experience.
> 
> View attachment 5530711




Free?!      Okay, how were you able to poke ugly naked guy with a stick?!


----------



## arnott

A good deal!  Got this cute Kiwi Beach Towel for only $6.74!


----------



## LilOshawott

Just finished setting up a self order kiosk for my shop! Lol


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Just finished setting up a self order kiosk for my shop! Lol
> View attachment 5539023


Congratulations and the food looks major yum!


----------



## Kevinaxx

(Everything is better when it’s with your love one)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

our balcony in the summer


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Free?!      Okay, how were you able to poke ugly naked guy with a stick?!


Yep, anyone who bought a premium ticket got a free mug! And there was no ugly naked guy to poke. Maybe it wasn't available in Toronto? I know they changed some things since the exhibition started July 14. I was looking forward to doing this shot...



...but was told that we weren't allowed to open the door. It was kept closed at all times. I asked them why and they said there was some drama over it. I can't imagine what kind of drama. Maybe someone's head got stuck in the door just like Joey's.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Miarta

I don’t feel good and my pride is in full force … supporting me! (im almost out of space, lol)


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> Congratulations and the food looks major yum!


Thank you!!


----------



## lill_canele

Sleepy baby.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Sleepy baby.
> 
> View attachment 5539452
> View attachment 5539453


Sleepyhead!


----------



## Christofle

Not so sleepyhead


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Not so sleepyhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539516



Look at those eyes! too cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Not so sleepyhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539516



The Great Hunter Kitty has captured her prey!


----------



## Kevinaxx

& catching up with old friends


----------



## arnott

Found the Toy Story Alien Hat and Bag at Miniso today!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I just bought tickets to Vance Joy 2023!


----------



## Swanky

Probably not small, but the way my DH takes care of me.  I broke my ankle recently and his thoughtfulness and patience is truly award winning.  I'm beyond grateful... happy!


----------



## Souzie

His and Hers cajun meatball pasta. The teeny tiny whole wheat bow ties are mine.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> His and Hers cajun meatball pasta. The teeny tiny whole wheat bow ties are mine.
> 
> View attachment 5539733




Do you even need to chew those?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Do you even need to chew those?!


LMAO no but they went down with the meatballs since I had to chew those.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve been working with this person (pro bono) the last couple of months… and the call we had today just made me so happy because that person was so nice and grateful.

We reallocated from a slightly more aggressive portfolio to one that suited that person’s risk tolerance better. Planned for $x to be set aside for things like possible litigation, landscape, maintenance/repair and new appliances. While using the rest to preserve, generate income (to fill the gap/add cushion, for .05% expense ratio) and if need be fall back on total return approach since the property is paid for/off and goal is to leave the property to their child for inheritance.

Limited income (think disability, ss, type), no other retirement/fall back except for the windfall that is low six figures.  The one thing that is major is the property paid off and property taxes rather low.

But we didn’t have to sacrifice their quality of life (not that they were living like the jones/keeping up with the jones type) to ensure success (money lasting them until the end and ensuring they can leave the legacy they want).

It’s opportunities and encounters like that that make me happy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

Caffeine delivered to my door


…because my milk went bad so I couldn’t make it myself this morning!







Also, GIFs


----------



## LostInBal




----------



## Kevinaxx

New growth on my plants


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5572485


Stunning


----------



## Christofle

37C with the humidex so it would have to be access to air conditioning today especially when working with clients in a jacket.


----------



## Souzie

Fresh out of the bath and now he's preening.


----------



## Sferics

There is someone on Facebook from the other side of earth, with whom I share she some weird groups, but to whom I never talked or wrote. We just like the same things sometimes in groups and comment on posts. 
Today, without any comment, he sent me some music, I did not know, and it was absolutely great and my totally vibe.
I thanked him, and now he makes me a playlist. 
I think this kinda romantic.
​


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> Fresh out of the bath and now he's preening.
> 
> View attachment 5572702


What a handsome boy!

Discovering that my fridge (blends in with cabinets so no fancy touch screen or anything heh) has an ice maker! Apparently the water was never turned on so that’s why there was noise, and it’s smart enough to automatically generate more ice cubes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Fresh out of the bath and now he's preening.
> 
> View attachment 5572702


Such an incredible picture


----------



## Mrs.JWT

LilOshawott said:


> Just finished setting up a self order kiosk for my shop! Lol


I love banh mi sandwiches!


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## lill_canele

Our tenant bought me a chocolate croissant! Or should I say pain au chocolat , haha.
It was delicious! I scarfed it down without a second thought.
Hence, no photo


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such an incredible picture





Kevinaxx said:


> What a handsome boy!


He's molting right now...so no feathers around his eyes LOL!


----------



## Swanky

Long day, excited to see Pulp Fiction is on


----------



## skyqueen




----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5525412


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> View attachment 5525605


Such a sweetie!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 5573146


Sooo cute!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean




----------



## D&Blady

My husband and I much happier since we got married 2 weeks ago.Doing good as newly weds and he says I am a great step mom.My son in my life still,from a previous relationship.He was told I am now a woman at age 8,took him a couple weeks to accept it.Sees me much happier as a pre transsexual woman.He is 25 now


----------



## Christofle

The hides finally cleared customs after 3 months of delays for cites. Can’t wait for production to be finished in august / September.


----------



## Christofle

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5573239


What a pretty smile  Purrrfect


----------



## Winiebean

Christofle said:


> What a pretty smile  Purrrfect


she sleeps w/ her mouth open


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5573239



Sleeping Cutie! She's adorable!


----------



## lill_canele

Always nice to see a sprout raise its head when I come back from work.

Earlier this morning:




And now:


----------



## Volvomom

Watching Hallmark Christmas movies and thinking what can I do with my dinner group fir the holidays.


----------



## arnott

Happy Mail (Gifts) from my friend in Hawaii!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Volvomom

Just being home with my family watching TV, eating dinner together.   My favorite!


----------



## Volvomom

Home is my safe place with us 3 together.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Thinking of a time when my house stayed much cleaner, but smiling because life is infinitely more joyous now, despite the mess!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A family vacay.
Then recovering from it at home.


----------



## l.ch.




----------



## Souzie

Afternoon naps with my bird.


----------



## cheremushki

My house plants been making me really happy.  We have such a short short season.  I've been watching them obsessively and willing them to grow fast and big. I finally have time this morning to take their "profile photo".  








Pilea is also growing about 5 pups.  Once old enough they will get detached/repotted/given away.


----------



## lill_canele

A happy vet visit (long story short my dog had his vaccines last weekend, went into anaphylactic shock, white gum and tongue, projectile vomiting rushed to the vet ED, had to stay over night on antihistamines and fluids). He’s made a full recovery!





Then coffee and cake after ~



Checked up on our neighbor’s dog because they went out for the weekend (she’s a sweet old lady)


----------



## Souzie

lill_canele said:


> A happy vet visit (long story short my dog had his vaccines last weekend, went into anaphylactic shock, white gum and tongue, projectile vomiting rushed to the vet ED, had to stay over night on antihistamines and fluids). He’s made a full recovery!
> 
> View attachment 5574258
> View attachment 5574259
> 
> 
> Then coffee and cake after ~
> View attachment 5574260
> 
> 
> Checked up on our neighbor’s dog because they went out for the weekend (she’s a sweet old lady)
> View attachment 5574261


Yikes...glad he's okay now!! 

ETA: The tongue is out. I can see he's okay.


----------



## Naminé

lill_canele said:


> A happy vet visit (long story short my dog had his vaccines last weekend, went into anaphylactic shock, white gum and tongue, projectile vomiting rushed to the vet ED, had to stay over night on antihistamines and fluids). He’s made a full recovery!
> 
> View attachment 5574258
> View attachment 5574259
> 
> 
> Then coffee and cake after ~
> View attachment 5574260
> 
> 
> Checked up on our neighbor’s dog because they went out for the weekend (she’s a sweet old lady)
> View attachment 5574261


Beautiful babies! I am glad your pup is ok. Sending both babies virtual hugs.


----------



## JVSXOXO

The latest to bloom


----------



## lill_canele

Doggy day out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> The latest to bloom
> 
> View attachment 5574865


Gorgeous!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

One of my friend's orchids that is so pretty


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting a new green friend (gift).

If anyone can help identify /


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Getting a new green friend (gift).
> 
> If anyone can help identify /
> 
> View attachment 5575068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575069


Peperomia.  Congrats.


----------



## Swanky

My DD is visiting from internship in CA, I’ve missed her!


----------



## arnott

Saw my Brother for the first time since February 2017 today!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> A happy vet visit (long story short my dog had his vaccines last weekend, went into anaphylactic shock, white gum and tongue, projectile vomiting rushed to the vet ED, had to stay over night on antihistamines and fluids). He’s made a full recovery!
> 
> View attachment 5574258
> View attachment 5574259
> 
> 
> Then coffee and cake after ~
> View attachment 5574260
> 
> 
> Checked up on our neighbor’s dog because they went out for the weekend (she’s a sweet old lady)
> View attachment 5574261


Thank goodness...he's one of my favorites!


----------



## l.ch.

lill_canele said:


> Doggy day out!
> View attachment 5574867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574866
> View attachment 5574868
> View attachment 5574869
> View attachment 5574870
> View attachment 5574871
> View attachment 5574872
> View attachment 5574873
> View attachment 5574874


 So cute!


----------



## whateve

This plant has bloomed almost continuously since we planted it last October.


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5575065


Great shot! Are you visiting Toronto?


----------



## Souzie

My friends are awesome. They dropped off mochi donuts earlier.


----------



## Katinahat

My siblings all love Labradors! 1 each.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Getting a new green friend (gift).
> 
> If anyone can help identify /
> 
> View attachment 5575068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575069


Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> My friends are awesome. They dropped off mochi donuts earlier.
> 
> View attachment 5575107


Just stop!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This plant has bloomed almost continuously since we planted it last October.
> 
> View attachment 5575096


What is it called?


----------



## 880

@Souzie , i have similarly minded friends 




mochi donuts (one of two boxes) balanced by a healthy breakfast


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> My friends are awesome. They dropped off mochi donuts earlier.
> 
> View attachment 5575107


I googled baked version for recipe.
And I have vacation coming up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Early morning walk


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> What is it called?


I think it is called statice.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> My siblings all love Labradors! 1 each.
> View attachment 5575121



White chocolate. Dark chocolate. Milk chocolate. You hit the trifecta of sweet puppies!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Early morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575379



Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> White chocolate. Dark chocolate. Milk chocolate. You hit the trifecta of sweet puppies!


I also like chocolate!

and dogs! Mine was a lab/golden mix but he looked like a golden. Sweetest disposition ever.


----------



## chowlover2

Ice cream!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Great shot! Are you visiting Toronto?


Yes. I am and I absolutely love your city


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

View attachment 5575887
View attachment 5575888
View attachment 5575889


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5575886


Absolutely beautiful! I hope to visit one day


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> Yes. I am and I absolutely love your city


Welcome and enjoy your stay!!


----------



## skyqueen

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5575886


Your pictures are always wonderful, Hannah! When I first looked at this one I thought it was a floating coffin 
Watching too much ID Discovery is my only excuse!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5575886


Are you at Niagara Falls now?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JVSXOXO said:


> Are you at Niagara Falls now?


Yes, I am


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## JVSXOXO

Hanna Wilson said:


> Yes, I am


I hope you’re enjoying it! I don’t live far and visit a lot during the summer. The view never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JVSXOXO said:


> I hope you’re enjoying it! I don’t live far and visit a lot during the summer. The view never ceases to amaze me.


Thank you. I enjoy it very much, what a spectacular view, I am not surprised you are constantly in awe.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Early morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575379


Like a painting


----------



## cheremushki

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5575886


Have you ridden the boat yourself?  Looks amazing.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

cheremushki said:


> Have you ridden the boat yourself?  Looks amazing.


Yes, I did and it was not as bumpy as I expected


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christofle said:


> The hides finally cleared customs after 3 months of delays for cites. Can’t wait for production to be finished in august / September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573251
> View attachment 5573252


Beautiful. When I look at this I can only imagine a Birkin or Kelly. LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Yes, I did and it was not as bumpy as I expected


Did you get drenched?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5576397
> View attachment 5576398
> View attachment 5576399
> View attachment 5576400


Beautiful and tranquil.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My rescued plant is growing really well!!! New leaf just last week early this week? Anddddddd

Another one on the way 

I did see a tiny worm slither beneath the surface and quick google tells me that they’re good for plant growth and some even put worm in to promote (I’m sure it has to do with my colleague/soil because he’s got the green thumb).


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Beautiful and tranquil.


Thank you. 
IRL, it is just breathtaking!


----------



## Christofle

mzbaglady1 said:


> Beautiful. When I look at this I can only imagine a Birkin or Kelly. LOL


If you knew the price of the hides vs the cost of a Himalayan H bag you would faint.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Have you ridden the boat yourself?  Looks amazing.


I've lived here all my life and I have never ridden the boat.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you get drenched?


Not at all and that’s what I expected


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> I've lived here all my life and I have never ridden the boat.


You should, it is so much fun


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christofle said:


> If you knew the price of the hides vs the cost of a Himalayan H bag you would faint.


Like this? And yes I have an idea of the price of a Himalayan H bag. LOL!!!


----------



## Christofle

mzbaglady1 said:


> Like this? And yes I have an idea of the price of a Himalayan H bag. LOL!!!
> View attachment 5577056


For some perspective the bag will take 4 hides and cost 6700 USD.


----------



## Souzie

Some more mochi from my friend.


----------



## LostInBal

This cutie from the 50s


----------



## JVSXOXO

Souzie said:


> I've lived here all my life and I have never ridden the boat.


The Maid of the Mist and Cave of the Winds are standard school field trips on my side of The Falls!


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> I've lived here all my life and I have never ridden the boat.


You should definitely do it!  I'm seriously envious of @Hanna Wilson !  Imagine the types of photos I could take if I take waterproof gear!


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Some more mochi from my friend.
> 
> View attachment 5577100


and the verdict?
I saw it in the Costco too.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> You should definitely do it!  I'm seriously envious of @Hanna Wilson !  Imagine the types of photos I could take if I take waterproof gear!


Perhaps in September. We'll be there attending a comedy show. And oh man...I can't imagine the kind of paintings you could come up with!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> and the verdict?
> I saw it in the Costco too.


They're good!! Better than brown sugar boba ice cream since they're not as sweet.


----------



## Winiebean

Fast asleep


----------



## Roxannek

My little Olive makes herself at home. It is just too hot to play outside.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new calathea


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> My rescued plant is growing really well!!! New leaf just last week early this week? Anddddddd
> 
> Another one on the way
> 
> I did see a tiny worm slither beneath the surface and quick google tells me that they’re good for plant growth and some even put worm in to promote (I’m sure it has to do with my colleague/soil because he’s got the green thumb).
> 
> View attachment 5576913


Have you gotten kittens?  Make sure all your current plants are kitten safe?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Have you gotten kittens?  Make sure all your current plants are kitten safe?


I was too late  

But I want, my plants aren’t kitten safe so I’m figuring that out (my friend has tons of plants similar to mine but even more and a cat), if I have to rehome them I will.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new calathea
> 
> View attachment 5577290


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This funny guy made me laugh.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Souzie

Bela taking a nap with the hubby.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Unexpected flowers.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Unexpected flowers.
> View attachment 5578576
> View attachment 5578577
> View attachment 5578578


Those are the best kind


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean

Day 1 of vaca. Picked up our marble backsplash. Can’t wait to see the final outcome next week


----------



## sdkitty

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5444170


naughty and adorable


----------



## D&Blady

Getting something on my bucket list done today,dreadlocks and love them.Husband loved them and was supportive of me having this done


----------



## Kevinaxx

Matcha warabi mochi & premium crème brûlée from gram cafe & pancakes

Sooooo good.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My best friend’s sister brought it from Africa


----------



## sdkitty

D&Blady said:


> Getting something on my bucket list done today,dreadlocks and love them.Husband loved them and was supportive of me having this done


very easy to care for you hair with those, right?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Dimsum (mango milk fried rolls  not pictured)


----------



## lill_canele

His usual weekend out! Coffee date with mummy~


----------



## Souzie

Crab legs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Matcha warabi mochi & premium crème brûlée from gram cafe & pancakes
> 
> Sooooo good.
> 
> View attachment 5579423
> View attachment 5579424


OMGEeeeeeee!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> His usual weekend out! Coffee date with mummy~
> 
> View attachment 5579817
> View attachment 5579818
> View attachment 5579819
> View attachment 5579820
> View attachment 5579821
> View attachment 5579822
> View attachment 5579823


Rejane


----------



## D&Blady

sdkitty said:


> very easy to care for you hair with those, right?


One is spray distilled water mixed with essential oil on my scalp which I have been doing


----------



## arnott

Those are some big English Cucumbers!


----------



## Naminé

The Jamaican food my SIL brought home from me was delicious! It made me so happy to finally eat a cuisine I never tried before.


----------



## Swanky

My friend and her DH coming over for dinner, ordered in, and me getting quality time with her 6 week old baby. Newborns are so magical


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Mrs.JWT

Staring at this pretty blue box but can’t open yet since it’s an early anniversary gift from the hubs. He insist i can but i must resist lol T-7 days to go.


----------



## lill_canele

Mrs.JWT said:


> Staring at this pretty blue box but can’t open yet it since it’s an early anniversary gift from the hubs. He insist i can but i must resist lol T-7 days to go.
> 
> View attachment 5580258


Ooooo exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## lill_canele

Oh, a funny story. My husband and I went to go get haircuts over the weekend. This was a new place so they didn't know us. (Our previous place was always overbooked and crazy busy/crowded.)

My hairdresser (who I think also happened to be the owner) asked me: So are you graduating college or did you just finish college?
Needless to say, I had a good laugh and took it as a compliment~


----------



## JVSXOXO

Adventures with my favorite guy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This kitten video.  Tater the kitten has hydrocephalus, but she clearly enjoys her life!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Matcha warabi mochi & premium crème brûlée from gram cafe & pancakes
> 
> Sooooo good.
> 
> View attachment 5579423
> View attachment 5579424


I can't believe your city has the warabi mochi!!!  My absolute favourite!


----------



## cheremushki

It was too hot this past week so made homemade vietnamese coffee ice cream instead.
It's getting cooler so will be able to bake again.


----------



## JenJBS

Kipling's expression when I take a pic of him without his permission.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I can't believe your city has the warabi mochi!!!  My absolute favourite!


There was (sadly no longer there) a cafe in japantown called Hana that had it with a peanut dust type that was delicious.

There are still a few spots around town that you can find this, I have to admit, food wise I’m pretty spoiled.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morning walk


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## arnott

This monster English Cucumber from the garden!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Crab legs.
> 
> View attachment 5579896




Nice!    BTW, are you the one who posted about getting the Lily Silk sheets in the past?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Nice!    BTW, are you the one who posted about getting the Lily Silk sheets in the past?


Yes ma'am and thanks!


----------



## Souzie

Just wanted to share a little tidbit. We have a dishwasher that came with the house...nice Miele dishwasher that I've used approximately 0 times. I prefer to wash and dry my dishes by hand.   I bought a backsplash protector from Amazon so the seams stay dry when I'm doing the dishes. It had some writing on it but I couldn't make out what it said from the photos. I've had it for a while now and this whole time, couldn't figure out why they would put "Happy and a tease" on a kitchen item.

Well I was looking at it today while doing the dishes and it became glaringly clear that the words said "Happy and at ease!!" So it made me quite happy albeit foolish to finally figure it out. I'm laughing at myself as I type.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> We have a dishwasher that came with the house...nice Miele dishwasher that I've used approximately 0 times. I prefer to wash and dry my dishes by hand.


Me too!

But it does get used so I don’t feel bad, just not by me.




Halal guys, with the sauce (and the gal that gave me extra so now there’s a handful of packages of the sauce…)


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Me too!
> 
> But it does get used so I don’t feel bad, just not by me.
> 
> View attachment 5581375
> 
> 
> Halal guys, with the sauce (and the gal that gave me extra so now there’s a handful of packages of the sauce…)


Haha glad to know I'm not the only one. When I tell people that, they look at me like I have two heads!


----------



## whateve

Souzie said:


> Haha glad to know I'm not the only one. When I tell people that, they look at me like I have two heads!


Running my dishwasher right now. New dishwashers use less water than washing by hand. I love any technology that makes my life easier, like my robot vacuum.


----------



## Souzie

whateve said:


> Running my dishwasher right now. New dishwashers use less water than washing by hand. I love any technology that makes my life easier, like my robot vacuum.


LOL we also have a Dyson and Roomba but guess what? I prefer to sweep!


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Running my dishwasher right now. New dishwashers use less water than washing by hand. I love any technology that makes my life easier, like my robot vacuum.


Surprisingly this is one area I don’t mind doing by hand. Cleaning my floor by hand, or dishes… but you have a posting about less water… generally.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> LOL we also have a Dyson and Roomba but guess what? I prefer to sweep!


Omgggg I have Dyson. No roomba (have looked), but I just cleaned my floor with combo of sweep + wipe (bona).


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Omgggg I have Dyson. No roomba (have looked), but I just cleaned my floor with combo of sweep + wipe (bona).


You must be my sister from another mister!!  My DH always uses the Dyson. I have not used the Roomba because it scares Bela.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> Surprisingly this is one area I don’t mind doing by hand. Cleaning my floor by hand, or dishes… but you have a posting about less water… generally.


I wash pots and pans by hand. Lately I've been using trigger spray detergent. I thought it seemed like a gimmick but now it seems easier.

I still mop. I've thought about getting a robot mop but I think it would be more trouble than just doing it myself. What I hate about mopping is that even though I vacuum first, there are always some crumbs that show up while I'm mopping.

I never use my Dyson anymore. I have a small canister vacuum I pull out for everything the robot vacuum can't do (mostly the stuff not on the floor) or spills. The robot gets places the Dyson didn't reach without moving furniture. It cleans under the couch all the time. I sit and watch TV while it works. It makes me feel like royalty.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Yes ma'am and thanks!




Thanks to your recommendation I just ordered a Lily Silk king sized fitted and flat sheet!  How many  Momme did you get?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks to your recommendation I just ordered a Lily Silk king sized fitted and flat sheet!  How many  Momme did you get?


Oh you're going to love it! Got the 22mm but I read that generally, anything above 16mm is considered high quality and pretty durable. What color did you go with?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Just wanted to share a little tidbit. We have a dishwasher that came with the house...nice Miele dishwasher that I've used approximately 0 times. I prefer to wash and dry my dishes by hand.   I bought a backsplash protector from Amazon so the seams stay dry when I'm doing the dishes. It had some writing on it but I couldn't make out what it said from the photos. I've had it for a while now and this whole time, couldn't figure out why they would put "Happy and a tease" on a kitchen item.
> 
> Well I was looking at it today while doing the dishes and it became glaringly clear that the words said "Happy and at ease!!" So it made me quite happy albeit foolish to finally figure it out. I'm laughing at myself as I type.
> 
> View attachment 5581234


Oh my gosh I love your gold sink. I have a champagne gold faucet,  so I think a gold sink would be sooo pretty in my kitchen. Do you find it hard to maintain? May I ask what brand the sink is?

Also, I never knew there was a thing as a backslash guard that I could buy! Good to know, because I have one that I made that doesn't work very well LOL. 
And I'm glad you finally figured out what the writing is all about!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Haha glad to know I'm not the only one. When I tell people that, they look at me like I have two heads!





whateve said:


> Running my dishwasher right now. New dishwashers use less water than washing by hand. I love any technology that makes my life easier, like my robot vacuum.


@Souzie  One of my sis in-laws loves to wash dishes by hand too. She says she loves the feel of the water running on her hands. Unfortunately,  my brother won't let her waste water because he is a conservationist, so they always use their dishwasher.
@whateve  and my brother would get along very well. My brother also loves everything technological that makes life easier.
He is the one who convinced me to get solar panels put on my roof LOL.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morning walk


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh I love your gold sink. I have a champagne gold faucet,  so I think a gold sink would be sooo pretty in my kitchen. Do you find it hard to maintain? May I ask what brand the sink is?
> 
> Also, I never knew there was a thing as a backslash guard that I could buy! Good to know, because I have one that I made that doesn't work very well LOL.
> And I'm glad you finally figured out what the writing is all about!


It's from Castle Bay. I think it might be a Canadian brand:

http://www.castlebaysinks.com/hummingbird_gold.php

It's not hard to maintain at all. I think it's subject to normal wear and tear like regular stainless steel sinks do. I give it a quick wipe down with dish soap every time I do the dishes. Sometimes it gets little hairline scratches and those are easily buffed away with a baking soda and water paste.

When I was looking for sinks, it was so hard to find this color. I found some on Wayfair but they were only available on the US site. Now I see them on both the Canadian and US site!


----------



## lill_canele

My husband wanted to help me repot my pepper plants last night. (He has never express interest in my gardening) I was pleasantly surprised and he had fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> It's from Castle Bay. I think it might be a Canadian brand:
> 
> http://www.castlebaysinks.com/hummingbird_gold.php
> 
> It's not hard to maintain at all. I think it's subject to normal wear and tear like regular stainless steel sinks do. I give it a quick wipe down with dish soap every time I do the dishes. Sometimes it gets little hairline scratches and those are easily buffed away with a baking soda and water paste.
> 
> When I was looking for sinks, it was so hard to find this color. I found some on Wayfair but they were only available on the US site. Now I see them on both the Canadian and US site!


Thank you so much for the info.  Do you find that the gold color fades?


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  Do you find that the gold color fades?


Not in the 2+ years that we've had it!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Oh you're going to love it! Got the 22mm but I read that generally, anything above 16mm is considered high quality and pretty durable. What color did you go with?




I got the Taupe because it's the closest they have to gold.  What colour did you get?  King size?

Originally I was going to get the 22 but that was too expensive so I got the 19 which is significantly less expensive.

I know you said you take your sheets to dry clean but I want to machine wash mine and they recommend Tenestar detergent.  I haven't been able to find that in store.  Do you know if it's available in Canada?


----------



## Kevinaxx

lill_canele said:


> My husband wanted to help me repot my pepper plants last night. (He has never express interest in my gardening) I was pleasantly surprised and he had fun!
> 
> View attachment 5581517


So many green babies!

I’m watching my plants like a hawk lol.

Trying to give myself an excuse to get a white wizard given how well I’m doing (even though it’s been just a few weeks and I’ve got more on the way already )


----------



## lill_canele

Kevinaxx said:


> So many green babies!
> 
> I’m watching my plants like a hawk lol.
> 
> Trying to give myself an excuse to get a white wizard given how well I’m doing (even though it’s been just a few weeks and I’ve got more on the way already )



lol me too. I'm so paranoid. I see something that looks off and then I go google it for hours to make sure I'm not doing something wrong.   I've only grown succulents, orchids, and air plants before; and they are much lower maintenance than vegetables. 

Ooo, a white wizard is fun! I know the feeling. I really want to grow more things, but then I need a more stable and permanent setup for house plants. Currently the vegetables take up house space. They'll eventually have to go to the greenhouse setup in the backyard, and then once they've been moved, I have more space for more plants lol.


----------



## Kevinaxx

lill_canele said:


> see something that looks off and then I go google it for hours to make sure I'm not doing something wrong.


This is me now!

There’s also something really nice about new growth.


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> @Souzie  One of my sis in-laws loves to wash dishes by hand too. She says she loves the feel of the water running on her hands. Unfortunately,  my brother won't let her waste water because he is a conservationist, so they always use their dishwasher.
> @whateve  and my brother would get along very well. My brother also loves everything technological that makes life easier.
> He is the one who convinced me to get solar panels put on my roof LOL.


DH won't let me get solar panels. I originally wanted them so I could heat the pool but last year my neighbor cut down his trees and now my pool is a lot warmer. I still wouldn't mind being able to heat the pool in the fall so I could swim longer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> DH won't let me get solar panels. I originally wanted them so I could heat the pool but last year my neighbor cut down his trees and now my pool is a lot warmer. I still wouldn't mind being able to heat the pool in the fall so I could swim longer.


Natural pool  warmer!! That nice! lol.
But why won't he let you get solar panels?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> View attachment 5581711
> View attachment 5581712


I really love the punk flower!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## D&Blady

Recovering very well,husband took me into the ER late Sunday night.Had some chest pains when I was about to go to bed.Two stents put in Monday morning.No damage to my heart and hopefully come home on Friday from the hospital.Nurses have been good to me


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5581821


I demand the photo of finished product!(nicely)


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I demand the photo of finished product!(nicely)


I ordered a few boxes, one of them being the Refugiado® (Guava and Cheese Strudel) 


I also got the chicken empanada (I’m a sucker for empanada) and per request the potatoe balls.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Natural pool  warmer!! That nice! lol.
> But why won't he let you get solar panels?


He thinks they are ugly.


----------



## whateve

D&Blady said:


> Recovering very well,husband took me into the ER late Sunday night.Had some chest pains when I was about to go to bed.Two stents put in Monday morning.No damage to my heart and hopefully come home on Friday from the hospital.Nurses have been good to me


Wow, I'm glad they caught it quickly. It took a lot of time before they figured out DH was having a heart attack. By the time they put in the stents, there was a lot of damage.


----------



## D&Blady

whateve said:


> Wow, I'm glad they caught it quickly. It took a lot of time before they figured out DH was having a heart attack. By the time they put in the stents, there was a lot of damage.


Did the tests two plugged up.


----------



## whateve

D&Blady said:


> Did the tests two plugged up.


DH's pain wasn't typical. It was in his back so they didn't do an ekg until we had been there for hours. Do you have high cholesterol? They said that was the reason.


----------



## Roxannek

I have had to be away from my beach house for a couple of weeks for medical stuff. So happy to come home to beautiful blooms and thriving plants. I was so worried about leaving them, but I see they can do fine without me! I was greeted by these beauties this afternoon. The plumeria/frangipani is a JJ Gina that I planted as a stick with no roots a year ago! And the banana trees were all lost in the Texas freeze of 2021 and came back with a vengeance!


----------



## cheremushki

Just another Wednesday.


----------



## D&Blady

whateve said:


> DH's pain wasn't typical. It was in his back so they didn't do an ekg until we had been there for hours. Do you have high cholesterol? They said that was the reason.


No,my cholesterol is good which I take medication for.Heart problem history runs in my dad's side of the family


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I got the Taupe because it's the closest they have to gold.  What colour did you get?  King size?
> ,
> Originally I was going to get the 22 but that was too expensive so I got the 19 which is significantly less expensive.
> 
> I know you said you take your sheets to dry clean but I want to machine wash mine and they recommend Tenestar detergent.  I haven't been able to find that in store.  Do you know if it's available in Canada?


I got two king pillow cases in silver blue, two king pillow cases in black, king fitted sheet in silver blue and a king duvet cover in black. Didn't get the flat sheet since I always get tangled up in it.  The flat sheet protects your duvet so you don't have to wash it as often, I believe....but the duvet cover goes to the cleaners with the rest of our silk bedding so it's not really an issue for us.

I couldn't find Tenestar for sale in Canada but I think you can use The Laundress delicate wash, Heritage Park silk and wool detergent or Molly's Suds delicate wash liquid.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roxannek said:


> I have had to be away from my beach house for a couple of weeks for medical stuff. So happy to come home to beautiful blooms and thriving plants. I was so worried about leaving them, but I see they can do fine without me! I was greeted by these beauties this afternoon. The plumeria/frangipani is a JJ Gina that I planted as a stick with no roots a year ago! And the banana trees were all lost in the Texas freeze of 2021 and came back with a vengeance!
> 
> View attachment 5581967
> View attachment 5581968


They are so gorgeous @Roxannek


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Roxannek

Hanna Wilson said:


> They are so gorgeous @Roxannek


Thank you Hanna!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> I got two king pillow cases in silver blue, two king pillow cases in black, king fitted sheet in silver blue and a king duvet cover in black. Didn't get the flat sheet since I always get tangled up in it.  The flat sheet protects your duvet so you don't have to wash it as often, I believe....but the duvet cover goes to the cleaners with the rest of our silk bedding so it's not really an issue for us.
> 
> I couldn't find Tenestar for sale in Canada but I think you can use *The Laundress delicate wash, Heritage Park silk and wool detergent or Molly's Suds delicate wash liquid.*




I've never seen those before either!  Which store sells them?


----------



## Naminé

The Lion King musical was incredible! So beautiful, majestic and just wow!! I need to watch it again before they leave my town. I gotta save up to buy another ticket. Ahhh it was worth every penny!!


----------



## Winiebean

the chevron backsplash is in


----------



## whateve

Winiebean said:


> the chevron backsplash is in
> View attachment 5582742
> View attachment 5582743


It looks beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yummy
My oldest came home to visit and made this!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy
> My oldest came home to visit and made this!
> View attachment 5582748
> View attachment 5582749


We need scratch and sniff computers. I'll bet that smells delish!!! 


arnott said:


> I've never seen those before either!  Which store sells them?


Try Amazon!


----------



## Souzie

The Bridgerton Experience is coming to Toronto.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy
> My oldest came home to visit and made this!
> View attachment 5582748
> View attachment 5582749


I'm so tempted to make it, but the temperature is back up starting tomorrow for us!



Souzie said:


> We need scratch and sniff computers. I'll bet that smells delish!!!
> 
> Try Amazon!



I remember you making the keto version!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> I'm so tempted to make it, but the temperature is back up starting tomorrow for us!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you making the keto version!


I did! The taste was pretty spot on but because it was made with fathead dough (cream cheese, mozzarella, almond flour and eggs), the texture was a little off...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Two new Calatheas


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> The Bridgerton Experience is coming to Toronto.



What a fantastic performance  I am tempted to come to Toronto to experience it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> We need scratch and sniff computers. I'll bet that smells delish!!!
> 
> Try Amazon!


It was really good considering it was her 2nd time attempting to bake involving using yeast.  The first time was last Thanksgiving when she made some dinner rolls,  and they came out like hard scones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Two new Calatheas
> View attachment 5582840


I especially love the small one on the left!!!


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> What a fantastic performance  I am tempted to come to Toronto to experience it


 I believe it's also happening in San Francisco and Atlanta.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> I believe it's also happening in San Francisco and Atlanta.


Good to know. So San Francisco would be my other option


----------



## Kevinaxx

This rainbow that showed up.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy
> My oldest came home to visit and made this!
> View attachment 5582748
> View attachment 5582749



Ate lunch an hour ago, and now I'm suddenly hungry again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ate lunch an hour ago, and now I'm suddenly hungry again!


I know. I feel the same way when I see these pictures.


----------



## lill_canele

Sofa shenanigans


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tatertot

My first cup of coffee of the day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Watering a little more really helped.


----------



## Miarta

I’m back home and last night went to our favorite restaurant, afterwards stopped in my favorite store (just to get quick fix) and I scored!!!!!  I got this “umbrella with the stand) on the clearance for $70!!!!!  I’m such a sucker for a great deal!!!! Such a small thing made my weekend, lol!


----------



## Roxannek

Miarta said:


> I’m back home and last night went to our favorite restaurant, afterwards stopped in my favorite store (just to get quick fix) and I scored!!!!!  I got this “umbrella with the stand) on the clearance for $70!!!!!  I’m such a sucker for a great deal!!!! Such a small thing made my weekend, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583689


Wow! Beautiful and such a great deal!


----------



## Roxannek

Fig’s little spotted back feet are the only things sticking out from under her blankie. Nap time!


----------



## D&Blady

Home from the hospital since yesterday and glad to be home.Been taking it easy with rest.Doctors said do not pick up anything more than 10 pounds and I do listen to doctor's orders.


----------



## Allthingsheart

I do not have kids so I got a handbag in my nieces favorite color. I told her I wanted to carry something in her favorite color. The smile on her face made me so happy.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roxannek said:


> Fig’s little spotted back feet are the only things sticking out from under her blankie. Nap time!


Cuteness overload


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Winiebean




----------



## JVSXOXO

Even prettier today


----------



## Kevinaxx

Waiting for porto to finish


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5584499


Hello, Pretty Kitty! 



JVSXOXO said:


> Even prettier today
> View attachment 5584745
> View attachment 5584746


Beautiful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Buying some dog toys for my friend...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Allthingsheart said:


> I do not have kids so I got a handbag in my nieces favorite color. I told her I wanted to carry something in her favorite color. The smile on her face made me so happy.


That's such a sweet thing to do!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> Even prettier today
> View attachment 5584745
> View attachment 5584746


Luckyyyy!


----------



## tinybutterfly

My morning coffee with a splash of whole milk. I savor that.


----------



## Mimmy

Drinking coffee in my Gudetama mug.


----------



## lill_canele

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5585549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking coffee in my Gudetama mug.



We have those flowers too! Ours are dried and they make a great simple summer decoration!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool clouds and their reflection


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Spending time with my daughter
Working on my computer (yes, I am a nerd)
My jewelry (very superficial, I know)
Driving my car (I just got it last year and I love it)
Spending time with my dog and 3 cats


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5585770
> View attachment 5585771


I can almost smell them! you captured them so beautifully.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I can almost smell them! you captured them so beautifully.


Thank you!


----------



## Roxannek

A beautiful, but really hot day on the Texas coast.


----------



## Roxannek

These crazy girls


----------



## Souzie

Taco spaghetti.


----------



## Kevinaxx

xlb fried or steamed


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## papertiger

The dark chocolate I've just eaten. 

I would have taken a lovely, delicious picture of the 3 last squares, but you're all too late


----------



## Jktgal

Radio from all over the world. I really thrive working from home, on my computer, with music, and people just leaving me alone.
Right now https://www.schlagerplanetradio.com/


----------



## Jktgal

Souzie said:


> Taco spaghetti.
> 
> View attachment 5585989


this looks amazing, i'll have to google a recipe.


----------



## JVSXOXO

My little baby looks like such a big boy with his new haircut.   I previously worked as a hair stylist and love being able to do it myself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> My little baby looks like such a big boy with his new haircut.   I previously worked as a hair stylist and love being able to do it myself.
> 
> View attachment 5586236


Cute!
And I see you're training him early to love mowing!! Smart!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love going to the park for a long walk!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> And I see you're training him early to love mowing!! Smart!


He also loves to “help” vacuum and load the dishwasher. Fingers crossed that he stays this way!


----------



## gopchangreview

Seeing dogs on the streets on my way to work, seeing my family happy, eating tasty food, spending time with my favourite friends and loved ones. Travelling!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My electricity consumption during the hottest time of day has gone down to almost zero due to my solar panels!!
I'm hardly using electricity from the grid during the hottest time of the day!!! Sooo happy!
The first graph is before the solar panels, and the 2nd graph is after.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5586183



Gorgeous!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Driving around the Brentwood Country Club and smelling the eucalyptus trees.


----------



## Souzie

Jktgal said:


> this looks amazing, i'll have to google a recipe.


This is the recipe I used. Super easy and full of flavor!! I also remembered to put a dollop of sour cream on top after I took that pic.

https://spaceshipsandlaserbeams.com/taco-spaghetti


papertiger said:


> The dark chocolate I've just eaten.
> 
> I would have taken a lovely, delicious picture of the 3 last squares, but you're all too late


What kind of dark chocolate was it?


----------



## papertiger

Souzie said:


> This is the recipe I used. Super easy and full of flavor!!
> 
> https://spaceshipsandlaserbeams.com/taco-spaghetti
> 
> What kind of dark chocolate was it?



This post is not sponsored  

All evidence of said product/incident had been completely and forensically been removed (it is a mere coincidence my kitchen has never looked cleaner)


----------



## Souzie

papertiger said:


> This post is not sponsored
> 
> All evidence of said product/incident had been completely and forensically been removed (it is a mere coincidence my kitchen has never looked cleaner)
> 
> View attachment 5587015


I shall try that...I love Lindt chocolates and there is a Lindt factory outlet just down the street from my house!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## papertiger

Souzie said:


> I shall try that...I love Lindt chocolates and there is a Lindt factory outlet just down the street from my house!



I am not sure if I think you are very, very lucky or unlucky


----------



## Souzie

papertiger said:


> I am not sure if I think you are very, very lucky or unlucky


Can I be both?


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> I love going to the park for a long walk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586248
> View attachment 5586249
> View attachment 5586250
> View attachment 5586258
> View attachment 5586264


ahh, your first photo makes me regret not getting it.. 
And lovely shoes as always!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> I shall try that...I love Lindt chocolates and there is a Lindt factory outlet just down the street from my house!


I’ve been eyeing the 100,300,500 etc build your own box and have even done all the calculations to see how much cent it is per piece and have come to the conclusion that there will be a box of 500 in my near future but, first I’m waiting on a few things. I of course will also share. My dentist will rip me a new one if I consume all by myself.


There’s this new boba place I discovered that has MOCHI as a topping and it’s really delicious. Some sort of almost marshmallow-y chewy goodness that made me go back and get it again.


----------



## Mrs.JWT




----------



## ZestyDiamond2

Taking my three toddlers to the pool. So many smiles. It just makes all the work worth it.
Cheers,
Hector


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve been eyeing the 100,300,500 etc build your own box and have even done all the calculations to see how much cent it is per piece and have come to the conclusion that there will be a box of 500 in my near future but, first I’m waiting on a few things. I of course will also share. My dentist will rip me a new one if I consume all by myself.
> 
> 
> There’s this new boba place I discovered that has MOCHI as a topping and it’s really delicious. Some sort of almost marshmallow-y chewy goodness that made me go back and get it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587111
> 
> View attachment 5587110


Is it the box of truffles? I wonder how long it would take for one to consume a box of 500 truffles.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> This post is not sponsored
> 
> All evidence of said product/incident had been completely and forensically been removed (it is a mere coincidence my kitchen has never looked cleaner)
> 
> View attachment 5587015


I haven't been able to get my favorite flavors for a long time - orange chocolate and pineapple chocolate.


----------



## whateve

Souzie said:


> Is it the box of truffles? I wonder how long it would take for one to consume a box of 500 truffles.


I'd like to volunteer to perform this experiment.


----------



## Tilis

whateve said:


> I'd like to volunteer to perform this experiment.


From personal experience - NOT LONG -. You will be back for more in a flash. Those things are truly, truly addictive !!!!


----------



## cheremushki

whateve said:


> I haven't been able to get my favorite flavors for a long time - orange chocolate and pineapple chocolate.


Must be supply chain issue.. I thought my local stores looked pretty bare in terms of flavours last time I visited.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

I got to take my little one to his first county fair with my mom, sisters and nieces. It’s been a family tradition for as long as I can remember and we had such a nice time. We also caught the cutest moment during an ewe competition. Many of the other sheep were being loud and rambunctious but this one just snuggled with her little owner the whole time!  It was no surprise when they took first place.


----------



## skyqueen

I found this on Twitter and couldn't resist! This is for @lill_canele and all the other Pug/dog lovers


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> I found this on Twitter and couldn't resist! This is for @lill_canele and all the other Pug/dog lovers
> 
> View attachment 5588455


Omg! So posh and cute! I love it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Omg! So posh and cute! I love it!!!


LOL! Posh is the perfect description!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I really love this.





^also HK childhood, with HK twist to fries because I can’t resist fries.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## ap.

Not your usual Hermes.  Presenting my Hermes 3000 typewriter -- made in Switzerland in 1962 with a Techno font.  Not bad for a 60 year old machine.


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> I got to take my little one to his first county fair with my mom, sisters and nieces. It’s been a family tradition for as long as I can remember and we had such a nice time. We also caught the cutest moment during an ewe competition. Many of the other sheep were being loud and rambunctious but this one just snuggled with her little owner the whole time!  It was no surprise when they took first place.
> 
> View attachment 5588453


So cute! This brings back happy memories when my kids raised pigs for 4-H.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Free food


----------



## Tilis

The perfect rose which was supposed to be scented, but year after year hands me these flowers without a smidge of scent.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Desserts but people that bring me desserts even more. Yes that’s a macaron on the kouign amann (b patisserie is still the best) and a morning bun (tartine still king) but I love anything from craftsman & wolves (esp the stone pastries and the matcha snickerdoodles).


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5589166
> 
> 
> Free food


I'm salivating! Are they filled?


----------



## Christofle

Espresso crème brûlée


----------



## whateve

Tilis said:


> View attachment 5589230
> 
> The perfect rose which was supposed to be scented, but year after year hands me these flowers without a smidge of scent.


I wonder why. I have a rose bush I bought specifically because the roses smell better than any rose I've ever smelled. My daughter agrees. My husband can't smell it at all.


----------



## D&Blady

Went up to work Friday,had a meet up with students and their parents.Most liked me and one mom is glad I am the principal.She has a daughter that is going to be a freshman and is transgender.Told her I am transgender as well, a pre op transsexual.Told her mother I take care of the problems right away.Staff saw my dreadlocks for the first time too,thought they are cool.Also a month since my husband and I have been married.Going well knowing we are happy together.Husband found the perfect song that fits me too,


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> I'm salivating! Are they filled?


Yupppppo with mixture of custard and whipped crème.


----------



## Tilis

Kevinaxx said:


> Yupppppo with mixture of custard and whipped crème.


where o where is the crying emoji


----------



## Tilis

whateve said:


> I wonder why. I have a rose bush I bought specifically because the roses smell better than any rose I've ever smelled. My daughter agrees. My husband can't smell it at all.


I forgot what rose this was supposed to be (my tags always get lost) , but I remember it was supposed to be a highly scented cultivar and slightly lighter in color, but I got her instead. She loves her home and she IS beautiful, so am not about to dig her up .


----------



## Kevinaxx

My place is still very much a work in progress (suspect it’ll be like this over the next few years easily as I’m not trying to rush to fill my place, rather patiently waiting for the right pieces with one, two at most exception).

But I’m very happy with the plants part so far and I can’t wait to get my dining table soon.




I’ve been waiting on it since February (for shipment, I’ve been eyeing it much longer) and once that’s in place I can install the light pendant I brought to be hovering over the table too.


----------



## cheremushki

Well...
Thank you @papertiger for opening this flood gate.
Thank you @Souzie & @whateve for keeping this topic alive..

I'm happy, my butt is not.
Also did you guys try the new flavour?  Maple syrup and almond butter is so good!  Mango is not new but also love.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> My place is still very much a work in progress (suspect it’ll be like this over the next few years easily as I’m not trying to rush to fill my place, rather patiently waiting for the right pieces with one, two at most exception).
> 
> But I’m very happy with the plants part so far and I can’t wait to get my dining table soon.
> 
> View attachment 5589898
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting on it since February (for shipment, I’ve been eyeing it much longer) and once that’s in place I can install the light pendant I brought to be hovering over the table too.


Do you have patio plants planned?  My coworker does tulip and they re-bloom beautifully every season.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Do you have patio plants planned?  My coworker does tulip and they re-bloom beautifully every season.


I’d love the idea someday.


cheremushki said:


> Well...
> Thank you @papertiger for opening this flood gate.
> Thank you @Souzie & @whateve for keeping this topic alive..
> 
> I'm happy, my butt is not.
> Also did you guys try the new flavour?  Maple syrup and almond butter is so good!  Mango is not new but also love.
> 
> View attachment 5589902


The $30 for 100 isn’t as good of a deal, the $66.59 for 250 is slightly better at .26 vs .30 a piece and 500 pieces at price quoted works out to be roughly .24-.25 really since .247 rounds up…

I’ve been tempted at the mango flavor, pistachio is really good… and I can eat the white or milk chocolate for days…


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I’d love the idea someday.
> 
> The $30 for 100 isn’t as good of a deal, the $66.59 for 250 is slightly better at .26 vs .30 a piece and 500 pieces at price quoted works out to be roughly .24-.25 really since .247 rounds up…
> 
> I’ve been tempted at the mango flavor, pistachio is really good… and I can eat the white or milk chocolate for days…


Yes, agree with you on the pistachio one.. I had to do the $11 CAD for 15 as the flavours I wanted didn't come in bags.. and I've grabbed 2 bags for $10 CAD special.  I was only going to get one bag..

I've got pistachio and double chocolate in bags and maple, nut butter and mango in bags.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunday morning.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Toronto again @Souzie


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5590055
> 
> Toronto again @Souzie


Welcome back! If you're here until next week, be sure to check out the Canadian National Exhibition!!



Kevinaxx said:


> I’d love the idea someday.
> 
> The $30 for 100 isn’t as good of a deal, the $66.59 for 250 is slightly better at .26 vs .30 a piece and 500 pieces at price quoted works out to be roughly .24-.25 really since .247 rounds up…
> 
> I’ve been tempted at the mango flavor, pistachio is really good… and I can eat the white or milk chocolate for days…


If you buy 1000, it's only $10. The more you buy, the less expensive it is...I'm kidding, of course. 



cheremushki said:


> Well...
> Thank you @papertiger for opening this flood gate.
> Thank you @Souzie & @whateve for keeping this topic alive..
> 
> I'm happy, my butt is not.
> Also did you guys try the new flavour?  Maple syrup and almond butter is so good!  Mango is not new but also love.
> 
> View attachment 5589902


Maple syrup and pistachio...


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Welcome back! If you're here until next week, be sure to check out the Canadian National Exhibition!!
> 
> 
> If you buy 1000, it's only $10. The more you buy, the less expensive it is...I'm kidding, of course.
> 
> 
> Maple syrup and pistachio...


Thank you so much for your recommendation @Souzie. I am here only until Wednesday but will be back beginning of September, so I will try to see it on September 5th.


----------



## ap.

My 1959 Smith Corona Electric Portable typewriter.  The color is very similar to Hermes' Etoupe and comes with a Script typeface, perfect for personal letters.  These machines were built to last.  Notes in the case indicate it was serviced roughly every 10 years.   After 63 years, it's still going strong.







This model was the first electric portable typewriter marketed to the masses in 1956.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I've never seen an older typewriter with a script typeface. That is very cool.


----------



## ap.

Vanilla Bean said:


> I've never seen an older typewriter with a script typeface. That is very cool.



Oh, typewriters with script typeface have been around since (at least) the beginning of the 20th Century.  I have a foundry book from the 1930's with script available (there were a lot more interesting options back then).  I own 3 machines with very different script types, but my collection is limited since I only collect mid-century models.  I'll post pictures when I have a chance.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I never knew! I'm a big fan of using different fonts on my computer.


----------



## Christofle

The flowers at the restaurant I just ate at, I love them so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morning walk


----------



## ap.

Sunshine mama said:


> Morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591042
> View attachment 5591043
> View attachment 5591044



Pretty!  What is this tree?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got my new dining table and went to research/look at again matching chairs as I realize the oak is a bit darker (duh me).

But I am so excited, was a bit nervous because I’ve never seen one irl, researched the heck out, made measurements, gone over and over and it looks   Fabulous.

The chairs




The table:


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Got my new dining table and went to research/look at again matching chairs as I realize the oak is a bit darker (duh me).
> 
> But I am so excited, was a bit nervous because I’ve never seen one irl, researched the heck out, made measurements, gone over and over and it looks   Fabulous.
> 
> The chairs
> View attachment 5591261
> 
> View attachment 5591262
> 
> The table:
> View attachment 5591268
> 
> View attachment 5591267


Love it! But why is there spilt coffee on the floor in the second pic?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> Love it! But why is there spilt coffee on the floor in the second pic?


No idea lol. Maybe to show you can easily mop under with the chair lifted as such?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5591435


----------



## whateve

We went to the dmv today to get real IDs and it only took about 10 minutes!


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## lill_canele

Pug hugs~


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> View attachment 5591584


Giant leaves!


----------



## Sunshine mama

apey_grapey said:


> Pretty!  What is this tree?


Thank you.  I'm not sure what it's called. I'll have to do some research.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5591435


Gorgeous view and flowers!


----------



## skyqueen

Kevinaxx said:


> Got my new dining table and went to research/look at again matching chairs as I realize the oak is a bit darker (duh me).
> 
> But I am so excited, was a bit nervous because I’ve never seen one irl, researched the heck out, made measurements, gone over and over and it looks   Fabulous.
> 
> The chairs
> View attachment 5591261
> 
> View attachment 5591262
> 
> The table:
> View attachment 5591268
> 
> View attachment 5591267


I love the chairs you bought...better than the ones in the showroom pic. Chic and cool!


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> I love the chairs you bought...better than the ones in the showroom pic. Chic and cool!


thank you! I am excited because I’ve been searching really long for dining table chairs to compliment the flip table (which didn’t come with matching chair option) and these are the same designers.

I found a baby leaf. I hope this means I can rescue this plant. Someone said it’s infested with pest but I’m going to ask the colleague that helped revive the plants I killed what they think…


----------



## Christofle

Massaging cars seats during a 6 hour road trip. (Small mercies)


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> Giant leaves!


Yes! While I love my flowers, elephant ears hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Kevinaxx

JVSXOXO said:


> Yes! While I love my flowers, elephant ears hold a special place in my heart.


I’m really really hoping I can get mine (elephant) to grow as big as yours


----------



## Rouge H

Is this small enough?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m really really hoping I can get mine (elephant) to grow as big as yours


Best of luck! I’ve had them for years and they seem to come back bigger each time. 



Rouge H said:


> Is this small enough?
> View attachment 5591996


Aww another Rottweiler!


----------



## Rouge H

JVSXOXO said:


> Best of luck! I’ve had them for years and they seem to come back bigger each time.
> 
> 
> Aww another Rottweiler!


Yes, I saw your fur baby too….and Baby for sure is mine, sweetest kindness, loving baby that adores her house mates two Cavaliers.


----------



## JenJBS

Rouge H said:


> Is this small enough?
> View attachment 5591996


Adorable!      That head tilt! 



JVSXOXO said:


> View attachment 5591584


So cute!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Rouge H said:


> Yes, I saw your fur baby too….and Baby for sure is mine, sweetest kindness, loving baby that adores her house mates two Cavaliers.


They’re the best companions! Mine is amazing with my toddler and he adores her more than I do.


----------



## Souzie

Dinner.


----------



## cheremushki

Taking treats to the office.
And finding out meeting is cancelled.


----------



## whateve

Rouge H said:


> Is this small enough?
> View attachment 5591996


Such an adorable expression! I love Cavaliers too!


----------



## whateve

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5592411
> 
> 
> Taking treats to the office.
> And finding out meeting is cancelled.


Aw, too bad you'll have to eat them all by yourself!


----------



## cheremushki

whateve said:


> Aw, too bad you'll have to eat them all by yourself!


treats were for Monday.
Meeting's tomorrow.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

Fun outings and more flowers


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5593423


Phenomenal picture


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Phenomenal picture


Right before Luna swallowed the poor thing whole.


----------



## Kevinaxx

All the little growth


----------



## Tilis

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5593346


Love glads of all colors. The ones I planted come up every year, but they rarely bloom because the bulbs are getting moved around by the moles.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Right before Luna swallowed the poor thing whole.


Oh no, I can't believe she did that


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh no, I can't believe she did that


Grasshoppers, butterflies, beetles and dragon flies are all snacks for her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> Fun outings and more flowers
> 
> View attachment 5593407
> 
> View attachment 5593408
> View attachment 5593409
> View attachment 5593410
> View attachment 5593411
> View attachment 5593412
> View attachment 5593413


Wow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Brought it back to life and now flowering!


----------



## Sunshine mama

View attachment 5593635


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## sherrylynn

Christofle said:


> Right before Luna swallowed the poor thing whole.


Luna is an apex predator!


----------



## cheremushki

Baking makes me happy.
Sable Breton.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5593174


Bear claws are so much fun to grow! I also like them because they grow slowly so I don’t have to worry about repotting often.


----------



## lill_canele

Mummy’s little helper!


----------



## Kevinaxx

lill_canele said:


> Bear claws are so much fun to grow! I also like them because they grow slowly so I don’t have to worry about repotting often.


I love it because it’s tiny and cute and you’re right, it’s really nice not to have to worry about repotting often. I am looking forward to *fingerscrossed* flowers blooming.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hybrid orchid Euryangis Victoria Nile (Eurychone rothschildiana x Aerangis kotschyana).  Heavily and delightfully scented!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Winiebean

lunch today with ton of leftovers


----------



## JVSXOXO

Presents from the little one every time we play outside.


----------



## cheremushki




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Mimmy




----------



## lill_canele

My facial/spa day~


----------



## lill_canele

Also the look on his face when he’s going to get a bath.


----------



## Christofle

View attachment 5594805

What a serene view!


----------



## Wilx

It must be my bag as I carry all my daily stuff there


----------



## 880

Girlfriend night. Sharing a steak. They like it more cooked at medium rare, 
so I eat less which is diet friendly  

I only have a little bit, but love to try delicious drinks too 

Then having a relatively virtuous artichoke salad and grilled broccoli while DH has veal Milanese lol


----------



## Souzie

Made Hubby's favorite meal which he's always appreciative of...spaghetti and meatballs. Whole grain spaghetti for me, of course.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

Fig is not happy she is stuck inside today because of flooding rain, but she is always so cute.


----------



## Kevinaxx

work wise, just got the last 16% of my annual # in, and with one account.

Everything is just gravy from here.

Time to tackle some personal goals before prep for 2023 starts in late Q4.

& continuing w/decorating.
Love his work:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This wild growing monster ! It just won't stop blooming


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

He’s also starting to park his butt on my lap with a book to read like his brother…


----------



## JVSXOXO

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5596111
> 
> 
> He’s also starting to park his butt on my lap with a book to read like his brother…


My little one does this as well. I love having a baby bookworm!


----------



## Kevinaxx

ube dulcey pudge​(Ube, peanut butter, cheesecake).


----------



## whateve

My favorite flavor.


----------



## JenJBS

These cute little SLG's.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Beautiful days


----------



## D&Blady

My son from a previous relationship gave me good news.Found out I am going to be a first time grandparent,his now fiance is pregnant and they are engaged.I like my future daughter in law and they are getting married next year.


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry approved!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

A


apey_grapey said:


> My 1959 Smith Corona Electric Portable typewriter.  The color is very similar to Hermes' Etoupe and comes with a Script typeface, perfect for personal letters.  These machines were built to last.  Notes in the case indicate it was serviced roughly every 10 years.   After 63 years, it's still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 5590470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590471
> 
> 
> This model was the first electric portable typewriter marketed to the masses in 1956.
> 
> View attachment 5590473


As a trained graphic designer, I love and can appreciate this beautiful font.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## SARM4800

☺️


----------



## purly

Reaching out to old friends you have lost touch with.


----------



## lill_canele

Sleepy face~


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## JVSXOXO

I ran a few errands today and got a much needed haircut, which feels like a nice little change even though I just took off a few inches. I stopped at a different post office than my usual one since it was on the way to the salon, and the clerk who helped me was pretty cute. So that was a nice bonus. I may or may not make this my regular post office now...


----------



## Souzie

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5597394


This looks so serene.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Home cooked meals (where I don’t need to do the cooking).


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

This Bridgerton blush palette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The blue sky and the clouds,  with the reflective water and building.


----------



## lill_canele

Happy National Dog Day!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Unwrapping new plants.

Like cotton candy.


----------



## lill_canele

This isn't a small thing, probably a big thing but I am very happy for this person. (maybe small for me because it doesn't affect me directly but big for this individual)
This person needed a very expensive orphan drug for a serious illness that cost $25,000 USD per month. Fortunately, after insurance, this person's co-pay went down to $1100, and then after co-pay assistance, it went down to zero!! Did not have to pay for the medication at all.


----------



## D&Blady

Back to work on Monday,have students ready to see me back.Seen the cardiologist this morning,everything looks good and is glad I am taking the anti rejection medication for the stents that were put in.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Pug tongue!


----------



## Winiebean

Birthday flowers from hubby, a day early


----------



## lill_canele

Winiebean said:


> Birthday flowers from hubby, a day early
> View attachment 5598371


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Christofle

Winiebean said:


> Birthday flowers from hubby, a day early
> View attachment 5598371


Happy Birthday!!! Lovely flowers


----------



## Christofle

They are finally turning pink


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> They are finally turning pink
> View attachment 5598385


I love it


----------



## Roxannek

Winiebean said:


> Birthday flowers from hubby, a day early
> View attachment 5598371


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I love cookies. I love birthday cake dough and I’m always looking for ways to support pediatric cancer since it’s near and dear and personal to me. So how can I not.


----------



## lill_canele

A day out with the baby! And then coffee and croissants back at home! (I held myself back from eating both lol, my husband is partial to the chocolate version)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> A day out with the baby! And then coffee and croissants back at home! (I held myself back from eating both lol, my husband is partial to the chocolate version)
> 
> View attachment 5598551
> View attachment 5598552
> View attachment 5598553
> View attachment 5598555
> View attachment 5598556
> 
> View attachment 5598554


Wow, not one but two Moynat bags


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wow, not one but two Moynat bags


Yes! The Oh Tote has basically become my dog’s bag  .


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Lychee tea with coconut jelly


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> Birthday flowers from hubby, a day early
> View attachment 5598371


Beautiful!
Happy birthday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> They are finally turning pink
> View attachment 5598385


So pretty!!


----------



## lill_canele

When the ring rips through the glove . Gotta love that sparkle!


----------



## D&Blady

Glad I went to my 25th high school reunion last night.One teacher I never seen was there and told her I go by my female name seeing I changed.Remembered me as unhappy at times telling her I transitioned.Husband was with me too as a guest


----------



## Kevinaxx

Small business finds:


----------



## lill_canele

Afternoon tea~ (Which was supposed to go with a scone but…the scone was eaten earlier due to necessity )


----------



## arnott

Fresh Figs from my Mom's Backyard!


----------



## cheremushki

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5597394



I'm so confused.. This looks like Byodoin but I didn't think they had palm trees near by??  Where is it?


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> Pug tongue!
> 
> View attachment 5598365


Your dog makes me happy


----------



## 880

Saw A Strange Loop on Broadway and loved it 








						A Strange Loop - A New Musical
					

A Strange Loop is the Tony Award®-winning Best Musical! Now on Broadway at the Lyceum Theatre. Book, music, and lyrics by Tony Award® winner Michael R. Jackson. Directed by Stephen Brackett.




					strangeloopmusical.com


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My friend is cooking!


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> Your dog makes me happy


Awww, thank you! I'm glad he does!


----------



## Christofle

This nutcase


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This nutcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599555



Good morning, Luna!


----------



## LilOshawott

cheremushki said:


> I'm so confused.. This looks like Byodoin but I didn't think they had palm trees near by??  Where is it?


Byodo-In in Hawaii!


----------



## Souzie

Last night...


----------



## Winiebean

greek food
grilled octopus and halibut


----------



## D&Blady

First day back at work went great.Only had one sent to my office,student farted in class.Since it was his first offense,gave him a warning.Even met three exchange students from the UK,Finland and Germany.All of them were nice to me


----------



## cheremushki

I think she's beginning to bloom!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

My Dirty Harry won't leave me alone for a minute!


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry won't leave me alone for a minute!
> 
> View attachment 5600220


Awwww! What a cutie!


----------



## Christofle

Thai Chili walnut pesto eggs  Fast and yummy


----------



## D&Blady

Good day,the exchange student from Germany gave me a nice gift,a German flag.I thought it was nice of him doing that.Plus I told him I have German heritage as well


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

Not so small anymore!! My bananas are getting so big that we had to prop up the tree with a rope on a post! I have no idea when to harvest them. Googling when to cut banana bunch off tree..


----------



## lill_canele

Keeping his mummy company~
(I’ve been coming home late from work and napping a lot, he probably thinks I’m sick or something lol)


----------



## JVSXOXO

This is actually a big thing to me - I had the BEST night out in a long time!


----------



## Souzie

Savannah kittens. They were really small and their faces were sooo tiny IRL.


----------



## skyqueen

Sleepy Harry


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## whateve

My hibiscus is blooming.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Enjoying my day off~


----------



## Tasha1

Holidaying in Engodin


----------



## Roxannek

I got a new tattoo yesterday after a couple of martinis. Hehe! The tiny turquoise blue hearts are reminder of my sweet little boy weenie dogs that were my babies. Russell passed at 17 and Doodie passed at 13. Happy weekend tPF friends! 
Oh and where are the smile emojis that we used to have on here to post with? I can’t find them.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Realizing cash bonus (opening just bank accounts) I’ve made $700 so far


----------



## lill_canele

Bathtime, cuddles, and naps


----------



## Sunshine mama

S


Kevinaxx said:


> Small business finds:
> 
> View attachment 5599169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599173


So darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> greek food
> grilled octopus and halibut
> View attachment 5599843
> View attachment 5599844


Looks soooo good( - the octopus ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> My Dirty Harry won't leave me alone for a minute!
> 
> View attachment 5600220


So cute!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Sleepy Harry
> 
> View attachment 5601680


So sweet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> My hibiscus is blooming.
> 
> View attachment 5602088


Amazing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Realizing cash bonus (opening just bank accounts) I’ve made $700 so far
> 
> View attachment 5603235


Love the colors!!!


----------



## Souzie

Losing feathers but still handsome.


----------



## Christofle

My sous-chef helping me prepare some seasoning for steaks


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> My sous-chef helping me prepare some seasoning for steaks
> 
> View attachment 5603403


Howdy, Luna!!


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> Howdy, Luna!!


She keeps howling due to all the lovely smells in the kitchen!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Enjoyed some beautiful scenery with my nearest and dearest today.


----------



## whateve

Christofle said:


> She keeps howling due to all the lovely smells in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603415


Do red szechuan peppercorns taste like the black ones?


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> Do red szechuan peppercorns taste like the black ones?


Very different, best I can describe them is that they numb your mouth. They are not spicy or hot just numbing, which is why I added Thai chilies to the mix.

The green ones have more of a pine / forest flavour than the red ones.


----------



## D&Blady

A couple step nephews of mine learning about me well and my past.They have been good to me knowing I am a pre op transsexual which I live a happy life now.A couple good friends of mine both male came over,we went through the old high school photos and said they do not miss the unhappy me to this day and see me much happier to this day.Even supported me through my transition.


----------



## cheremushki

opened


----------



## Kevinaxx

Visiting friend and mentioned I’ve booked the hotel and they were shocked and asked why, I could stay with them… that’s $1k (if I book on the cheap hotels) savings minimum.

If we didn’t know them well enough, and very chill pple to stay with, we’d still insist on our own.  We also booked because we didn’t want to presume anything.

So it makes me really happy. Just the little things like that. People/kindness and of course visiting friends that moved away.


----------



## cheremushki

New plant.





And finding perfect picture to describe my current predicament..


----------



## ChickosMom

My cats and my recently got kittens..


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> New plant.
> 
> View attachment 5604022
> 
> 
> 
> And finding perfect picture to describe my current predicament..
> View attachment 5604023


Haha I love 001!!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

IYKYK.


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> IYKYK.
> 
> View attachment 5604093


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5604325


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Do you recognize the area @Souzie


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> Do you recognize the area @Souzie
> View attachment 5604881
> View attachment 5604882
> View attachment 5604883
> View attachment 5604884


Oh beautiful!! I haven't been yet but it looks like Tobermory?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Oh beautiful!! I haven't been yet but it looks like Tobermory?


Perfect! Tobermory and Flowerpot island!


----------



## Roxannek

Getting these tattoos are addicting  Last one for a while.


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> Perfect! Tobermory and Flowerpot island!


Your photos, especially the one of the Toronto skyline with the CN Tower belong in a magazine!


----------



## Love4MK

My niece!  And while she is by no means a "small" thing, she IS a tiny human!


----------



## Lopez11

when theres extra toilet paper in public bathroom


----------



## phoebeyou00

relax


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Your photos, especially the one of the Toronto skyline with the CN Tower belong in a magazine!


Thank you so much @Souzie. It is so kind of you.


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Outdoor adventures with my dog


----------



## Roxannek

I found a sea heart (type of seabean) today on the beach! You would never know that it was one because of all the barnacles and gunk on it. It floated a long way from the rainforests to the gulf of mexico then to land on the beach!


----------



## D&Blady

Having parents that listen.Had one young man sent to my office and I wasn't happy with him reading the report his teacher wrote on it.He pulled on a female student's hair.I called his mom telling her what he did and she wasn't too happy with him also.Suspended him for 5 days and I was glad mom is doing her part too.Said he is going to have a couple more chores added to his list.The female student he did this to,she was glad I took care of it


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## lill_canele

Letting me hold his tongue


----------



## cheremushki

New fountain pen inks.


----------



## Kevinaxx

NFL 

Finding rebate gift card thinking less then $1 but finding out there was still $50+~ left on it, and treating self to Indian food + snacks for the week and still having $$ left.




And 

Connecting people with their passion. Met up with mentee and so proud of how far he’s come, the soft skills he’s identified and developing on.


----------



## Christofle

These adorable Ghibli cats


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> These adorable Ghibli cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607114
> View attachment 5607115


Love these!


----------



## LilOshawott

Tropical fruits and sugarcane juice!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## D&Blady

My husband saying the kindest words to me last night.We went to a support group for spouses with transgendender spouses  last night.We even met one couple like us.Husband said he will always love me for who I am.


----------



## D&Blady

Made a deal with the seniors yesterday and going to do it on Monday,wear one of my vintage dresses.My first time and this is a win/win for both of us


----------



## lill_canele

Happy Mid-autumn festival!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Having afternoon tea with lovely company


----------



## JVSXOXO

Feeling accomplished after my mom and I assembled my bed together. It was a first for both of us! I absolutely hate this kind of task and wanted to see if her handyman could do it for me but she talked me into doing it together and it was actually kind of fun when all was said and done. We celebrated with pizza and wine.


----------



## Kevinaxx

QT with love ones but also mochi donuts.

Hugs and kisses and sweets.

And knockonwood* so far doing well week one of fantasy


----------



## Souzie

Last night's dinner. Braised wagyu beef ribs. Hubby had the steak.


----------



## lill_canele

Cuddles with a sleepy pug~


----------



## lill_canele

Afternoon tea and cake with the husband (he didn’t want a fork, preferred to use his hands )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Last night's dinner. Braised wagyu beef ribs. Hubby had the steak.
> 
> View attachment 5608539
> 
> View attachment 5608540
> 
> View attachment 5608541


----------



## Sunshine mama

I finally finished painting the bag yellow,  and then took it to the park.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

Magnolia and her sticky milk face


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Magnolia and her sticky milk face
> View attachment 5609292


Such a pretty face!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The moon early in the morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I thought the tiny dot was a reflection,  but it was actually the moon!
Sunrise with the sun and the moon together.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> I finally finished painting the bag yellow,  and then took it to the park.
> View attachment 5609037


ah... dangit... I love it..


----------



## JVSXOXO

My babies are best friends


----------



## chowlover2

D&Blady said:


> My husband saying the kindest words to me last night.We went to a support group for spouses with transgendender spouses  last night.We even met one couple like us.Husband said he will always love me for who I am.


He is one in a million!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Good morning!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

A cactus I brought recently started losing leaves so I thought it would be dormant stage but it looks like the fact that we never really get winter and the sunshine via window is working in my favor!


New growth!!


----------



## D&Blady

A transgender student thanking me for taking care of the problem right away.She was being harassed by 2 male students and I caught them.I suspended them for 10 days and their parents were glad I done it right.Monday went well with wearing the vintage dress,a green one and one student told me about a vintage clothing store I will check out


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## arnott

Starbucks Glow in the Dark Tumbler!    Swipe to see the glow!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> View attachment 5609538




What's creating the rainbows?  A Chandelier?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What's creating the rainbows?  A Chandelier?


Yes. It creates rainbows on the floors too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse Soft Drape Pant in Carbon Pigment


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> View attachment 5609538


Beautiful!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

Went to my beach club, yesterday...closed for the season but still available to use. An absolutely gorgeous day, not too hot. Someone is having a wedding today, another perfect day! I watched the tent guys put this big tent up. Did my heart good...ain't love grand


----------



## Christofle

Apple picking followed by a light meal


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Apple picking followed by a light meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612705
> View attachment 5612706


That lobster poutine is looking mighty delicious!!


----------



## lill_canele

Overcast walkies!




Then some tea and croissant bread!

What I posted on SM vs real life


----------



## Sunshine mama

My shoe thought it was a pumpkin.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5613471


So cute!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!


Thank you! It is my friend’s cat and I saw him yesterday


----------



## lill_canele

Napping baby~


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5613471



Handsome boy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some roses


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> My shoe thought it was a pumpkin.
> View attachment 5613142
> View attachment 5613143
> View attachment 5613144
> View attachment 5613145


Nice matching sneakers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Nice matching sneakers!


Thank you.  I thought it was necessary, given the environment.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

^sky this morning


----------



## arnott

My first Sophia Webster purse!    



Goes with my Sophia Webster shoes!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Just chatted with my friend that we’re visiting in upcoming trip and so excited for what he has in store for us.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5614805



Extraordinary pic!    You get the most amazing flower pics!


----------



## D&Blady

Seeing my Uncle John and Aunt Helen,came to see me at work.Up for the week,They love me as a niece and have been there for me all my life.Even when I went through my transition.My Aunt Helen even knows me,she got me a another Dooney and Bourke handbag


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

The daily funny faces~


----------



## Allthingsheart

Starting in January I will be working on two doctorate degrees. I found out that I got two scholarships for both programs. I am so excited!!!


----------



## D&Blady

My mom and I having a talk last night.Said I came better out since my transition and have something from her side of the family with the females,big breasts being C and D cup which mine are a D cup which I am happy with to this day


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Allthingsheart said:


> Starting in January I will be working on two doctorate degrees. I found out that I got two scholarships for both programs. I am so excited!!!


That is wonderful!!


----------



## Roxannek

The weenie ruler of our house, Fig. She has been a little turd lately then she gives me this “I am an angel” picture.


----------



## Roxannek

Olive IS the angel weenie of the house, always. 
Yall have a happy Friday! And wonderful weekend


----------



## lill_canele

Doggy day out!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Doggy day out!
> View attachment 5616881
> View attachment 5616882
> View attachment 5616883
> View attachment 5616884
> View attachment 5616885
> View attachment 5616886
> View attachment 5616887


So nice of you to take your doggo to an Omakase.


----------



## arnott

Uni!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Home2020

Warm feet and a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Baby finally got her mama!


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> Baby finally got her mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617377


Aww haha, that is so cute!



lill_canele said:


> Doggy day out!
> View attachment 5616881
> View attachment 5616882
> View attachment 5616883
> View attachment 5616884
> View attachment 5616885
> View attachment 5616886
> View attachment 5616887


A happy pup is the cutest pup! Your doggo is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Aww haha, that is so cute!


Thank you Naminé.


----------



## Souzie

Sitting in the sand inside the immersive King Tut exhibit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Sitting in the sand inside the immersive King Tut exhibit.
> 
> View attachment 5617847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617848
> 
> View attachment 5617849
> 
> View attachment 5617850


Wow. That's really cool!


----------



## skyqueen

Souzie said:


> Sitting in the sand inside the immersive King Tut exhibit.
> 
> View attachment 5617847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617848
> 
> View attachment 5617849
> 
> View attachment 5617850


Just fabulous!


----------



## Winiebean

coming home to your babies who have been so patient waiting for you the last ten days


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5618288
> View attachment 5618289
> 
> 
> coming home to your babies who have been so patient waiting for you the last ten days


Oh my gosh! Sooo sweet and beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

A bit late, but it made me happy. I was doing some yoga stretches before bed last night, and Jessie decided to join me. Not sure which pose that is...


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Mimmy

Cinnamon roll for DH and mochi donuts for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## layerkentish

My new straightener, help me achieve straight hair since my hair type is 4c


----------



## Swathi

Browsing purseforum!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5619379


Brilliant!


----------



## Souzie

These gingerbread house ornaments. 




And they light up!!  Yep, I've started shopping for Christmas. If I'm being honest, I shop all year round for Christmas stuff.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Sitting in the sand inside the immersive King Tut exhibit.
> 
> View attachment 5617847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617848
> 
> View attachment 5617849
> 
> View attachment 5617850




I saw the ad for that!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> These gingerbread house ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 5619600
> 
> 
> And they light up!!  Yep, I've started shopping for Christmas. If I'm being honest, I shop all year round for Christmas stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5619601




Are those different from the ones you posted before?


----------



## arnott

My new bag!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are those different from the ones you posted before?


Nope...the same. They just changed the link since it's no longer available...


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> My new bag!



It looks so nice and light!!! The colour is so lovely too! Enjoy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Light show!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

ice cream.


----------



## handbagresponsiblelover

A clean home, a beautiful song, the sun, a cozy netflix and chill night, a smile


----------



## Souzie

Dim sum and mochi donuts.


----------



## Roxannek

Oh my, the only things for me to smile about today. My little cuddle weenies are taking care of me. I got the covid bivalent booster and a flu shot last night. Man this has hit me hard. My whole body hurts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Oh my, the only things for me to smile about today. My little cuddle weenies are taking care of me. I got the covid bivalent booster and a flu shot last night. Man this has hit me hard. My whole body hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621091


Such cuties!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Visiting my friend, and this cutie.



Then later when I go to my friends room to chill, he jumps up to cuddle up next to me but as soon as I sit up (was leaning against the bed frame/pillow) the sneak does this.



But omggggg loveeeeee


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't have a fur baby, so I have to get pictures from the internet.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my plants


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Dim sum and mochi donuts.
> 
> View attachment 5621012
> 
> View attachment 5621013




Har Gow!  Siu Mai!    What are mochi donuts?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Har Gow!  Siu Mai!    What are mochi donuts?


I actually hate siu mai but husband likes it. There was also a bunch more stuff...curried cuttlefish, deep fried squid tentacles, chicken wings, tripe, sponge cake, radish cake, spring rolls and of course, chicken feet!

Mochi donuts are a cross between regular donuts and mochi. They're deep fried and have a light, bouncy and chewy texture like mochi. I love them because they're not as sweet as regular donuts, contain less calories and most are gluten free. Soooo good!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> my plants
> 
> View attachment 5621427


Amazing jungle!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

I have peppers!!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> I actually hate siu mai but husband likes it. There was also a bunch more stuff...*curried cuttlefish, deep fried squid tentacles, chicken wings, tripe, sponge cake, radish cake, spring rolls and of course, chicken feet!*
> 
> Mochi donuts are a cross between regular donuts and mochi. They're deep fried and have a light, bouncy and chewy texture like mochi. I love them because they're not as sweet as regular donuts, contain less calories and most are gluten free. Soooo good!!




Did you like all of that?


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Did you like all of that?


Loved the cuttlefish, squid, spongecake and tripe. Didn't care for the chicken feet...my sister always orders it. I also hate eating chicken feet in public.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Loved the cuttlefish, squid, spongecake and tripe. Didn't care for the chicken feet...my sister always orders it. *I also hate eating chicken feet in public. *




Why?  Because you have to spit out the bones?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Why?  Because you have to spit out the bones?


Haha!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

Successful trip out!


----------



## 880

Drizzly here and chilly. Making my version of marcella Hazan’s bolognese (multiply a mix of pork and beef and add more wine and veggies sautéed in duck fat) and Americans test kitchens monkey bread (a tiny bit less sugar)


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Dim sum and mochi donuts.
> 
> View attachment 5621012
> 
> View attachment 5621013




Just had Dim Sum today and had Siu Mai and those rice rolls on the top right with beef inside.  I just noticed your Taro dish on the top centre.  Do you like those?  And are those soup buns on the top left?


----------



## arnott

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5605768
> View attachment 5605769




This place looks familiar.  Where is it?


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> These gingerbread house ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 5619600
> 
> 
> And they light up!!  Yep, I've started shopping for Christmas. If I'm being honest, I shop all year round for Christmas stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5619601




Are these back in stock?  Can you please send me the link again?  I lost it.  You've already started Christmas shopping, I'll one up that and say that I've already given 2 people their Christmas gifts of the year!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Just had Dim Sum today and had Siu Mai and those rice rolls on the top right with beef inside.  I just noticed your Taro dish on the top centre.  Do you like those?  And are those soup buns on the top left?   &ref_=pd_bap_d_rp_1_spd&t


The taro is actually my favorite dim sum dish! Followed by sponge cake and sesame balls. I also love the rice rolls but with shrimp! On the top left, they're soup dumplings, yes.



arnott said:


> Are these back in stock?  Can you please send me the link again?  I lost it.  You've already started Christmas shopping, I'll one up that and say that I've already given 2 people their Christmas gifts of the year!


I screenshotted for you. It still says unavailable and when I click "see product details", it brings me to this page. Totally different product but like I mentioned, it's probably because the other ones are out of stock.




https://www.amazon.ca/Gerson-Gingerbread-Lighted-Hanging-Ornament/

They have similar styles...

https://www.amazon.ca/Claydough-Gingerbread-Led-House-Ornament/

https://www.amazon.ca/Gingerbread-Decorative-Christmas-Ornaments-Peppermint/

LOL damn homie, you got me beat there! I shop early but it's just for decorations. I always get excited to decorate my tree every year.   Why did you give those 2 their presents already?


----------



## Souzie

These chocolates.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> The taro is actually my favorite dim sum dish! Followed by sponge cake and sesame balls. I also love the rice rolls but with shrimp! On the top left, they're soup dumplings, yes.
> 
> 
> I screenshotted for you. It still says unavailable and when I click "see product details", it brings me to this page. Totally different product but like I mentioned, it's probably because the other ones are out of stock.
> 
> View attachment 5622899
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Gerson-Gingerbread-Lighted-Hanging-Ornament/
> 
> They have similar styles...
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Claydough-Gingerbread-Led-House-Ornament/
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Gingerbread-Decorative-Christmas-Ornaments-Peppermint/
> 
> LOL damn homie, you got me beat there! I shop early but it's just for decorations. I always get excited to decorate my tree every year.   Why did you give those 2 their presents already?




Ever have the soup dumplings spray you?!  

Oh, I don't like those other gingerbread houses, too glittery.  Thanks though.

I gave them their gifts early so that they could start using them right away!  One was a self cleaning water bottle so if it didn't work I'd have to let the company know.  Luckily it works fine.  The other was a Sand Cloud beach towel for my friend in Hawaii.  I don't know how cold it gets in Hawaii in the winter, but since she goes to the beach often I wanted her to get it sooner.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> *Ever have the soup dumplings spray you?!*
> 
> Oh, I don't like those other gingerbread houses, too glittery.  Thanks though.
> 
> I gave them their gifts early so that they could start using them right away!  One was a self cleaning water bottle so if it didn't work I'd have to let the company know.  Luckily it works fine.  The other was a Sand Cloud beach towel for my friend in Hawaii.  I don't know how cold it gets in Hawaii in the winter, but since she goes to the beach often I wanted her to get it sooner.


No but I take it you have!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

arnott said:


> This place looks familiar.  Where is it?


Tobermory in Ontario!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> These chocolates.
> 
> View attachment 5622900


sugar free makes you happy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5623693


My mom's favorite flower!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bacon!!! 
Coffee
Eggs
A nice bag


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> sugar free makes you happy?


It makes my glucose level happy...which in turn makes me happy, I suppose. Stevia is actually 200-300 times sweeter than sugar but without the carbs and calories so I can enjoy my chocolate guilt-free!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Roxannek

I know I have posted my red passion flowers before but, oh my! They are everywhere right now! Just blooming like crazy. I hope the brightness of the red shows up here like they are in real life. This is unedited, they are neon red.


----------



## Souzie

My dinner.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting packages in the mail (:


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheremushki said:


> sugar free makes you happy?


I wish I could but I can't stand the taste of any sugar substitute.


----------



## Souzie

Vanilla Bean said:


> I wish I could but I can't stand the taste of any sugar substitute.


Have you tried monk fruit? I've pretty much tried all the substitutes and have found monk fruit has little to no aftertaste.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I survived the first lockdown playing Animal Crossing on Nintendo Switch. That is a little thing that makes me happy. I'm a little bit of a nerd.
I used to wake up in the morning at 4:30 (the day starts at 5:00 in Animal Crossing) then make a cup of coffee (I'm Italian but I like long american coffee... so maybe I wasn't italian in my previous life) and I played for an hour or so. And then I started my day.
I also collect Pokèmon cards, and I always ask my friends, as gifts for birthdays, to buy me Pokemon cards... which is great for them because they don't have to spend that much to make me happy


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> Have you tried monk fruit? I've pretty much tried all the substitutes and have found monk fruit has little to no aftertaste.


What’s monk fruit?

I always figure moderation (small) of real is ok vs lots of sugar… I used to eat a lot more sugary (think ice cream for breakfast, pastries for lunch etc) and so I’ve drawn back quite a bit.

I once tried sugar free and nope, I much rather just not.

Same reason I drink tea by itself, etc etc.


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> What’s monk fruit?
> 
> I always figure moderation (small) of real is ok vs lots of sugar… I used to eat a lot more sugary (think ice cream for breakfast, pastries for lunch etc) and so I’ve drawn back quite a bit.
> 
> I once tried sugar free and nope, I much rather just not.
> 
> Same reason I drink tea by itself, etc etc.


https://www.webmd.com/diet/what-to-know-about-monk-fruit-sugar

Monk fruit...and sometimes allulose are the only sugar substitutes I will put in my coffee and tea. Anything else is a no no. Stevia is the worst and the aftertaste is horrendous. I once tried soda sweetened with stevia and had to throw out all 6 cans that came in the pack! I only use it for baking since you can't really taste it in desserts.


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> https://www.webmd.com/diet/what-to-know-about-monk-fruit-sugar
> 
> Monk fruit...and sometimes allulose are the only sugar substitutes I will put in my coffee and tea. Anything else is a no no. Stevia is the worst and the aftertaste is horrendous. I once tried soda sweetened with stevia and had to throw out all 6 cans that came in the pack! I only use it for baking since you can't really taste it in desserts.


Stevia turned me off from sugar substitute.  

Does monk fruit sugar behave same way as actual sugar in baking?  I know you can get monk fruit sugar in Costco.  Maybe I'll get it for my coffee.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Souzie said:


> Have you tried monk fruit? I've pretty much tried all the substitutes and have found monk fruit has little to no aftertaste.


Yep, monk fruit is no better. There are still notable characteristics with substitutes. Monk fruit is supposed to be a lot sweeter than sugar. But that doesn't mean it tastes the same.

Fortunately, I like iced tea and iced coffee without sugar.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Stevia turned me off from sugar substitute.
> 
> Does monk fruit sugar behave same way as actual sugar in baking?  I know you can get monk fruit sugar in Costco.  Maybe I'll get it for my coffee.


It does for everything I've used it for...cooking, baking, putting in beverages etc....I've read that monk fruit is 200 times sweeter than sugar but the brands I use, Lakanto and Splenda, I use a 1:1 ratio and get the same sweetness.


Vanilla Bean said:


> Yep, monk fruit is no better. There are still notable characteristics with substitutes. Monk fruit is supposed to be a lot sweeter than sugar. But that doesn't mean it tastes the same.
> 
> Fortunately, I like iced tea and iced coffee without sugar.


I understand there's no perfect substitute for sugar. Just saying out of all the sugar substitutes, taste-wise... monk fruit is the closest you can get to sugar...at least IMO.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Mirror mirror...


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new soap dish. It's  so cute!


----------



## 880

cheremushki said:


> Stevia turned me off from sugar substitute.
> 
> Does monk fruit sugar behave same way as actual sugar in baking?  I know you can get monk fruit sugar in Costco.  Maybe I'll get it for my coffee.


I haven’t had the best luck with it. I’ve had better luck with erythritol (Soft baked goodslike cake, not crisp cookies) But, my endocrin (who helps run thr Weill Cornell weight loss clinic) has told me to stay away from consuming sugar substitutes in the quantity used in baked goods. as per her, anything sweet can be triggering (at Least I think that was her explanation re the controversy about the effect of such sweeteners on insulin resistance and gut bacteria and simply thr craving for sweet things ) Good luck though and pls post if it works


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## D&Blady

Husband and I bought a piece of property with a barn turned into a home.Sellers accepted our offer yesterday and next is paperwork which is being processed.We loved the barn turned into a house seeing the inside during the tour.This one will be our getaway house on weekends.


----------



## 880

D&Blady said:


> Husband and I bought a piece of property with a barn turned into a home.Sellers accepted our offer yesterday and next is paperwork which is being processed.We loved the barn turned into a house seeing the inside during the tour.This one will be our getaway house on weekends.


Congrats! Sounds incredibly amazing! If you feel comfortable, would love to see pics 

ETA: this is a ginormous thing to make you happy lol


----------



## D&Blady

880 said:


> Congrats! Sounds incredibly amazing! If you feel comfortable, would love to see pics
> 
> ETA: this is a ginormous thing to make you happy lol


We seen them on TV on one TV show,husband and I liked this


----------



## Sunshine mama

D&Blady said:


> We seen them on TV on one TV show,husband and I liked this


Was it from Joanne Gaine's show? I forgot the name of the show.


----------



## 880

A friend took us out to the fashionable club Casa Cruz so I got to dress up yay (but with comfy sneakers) !

and, he met with a friend of his, so we left them relatively early (1130 or 12 midnight , which is quite late for us lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> A friend took us out to the fashionable club Casa Cruz so I got to dress up yay (but with comfy sneakers) !
> 
> and, he met with a friend of his, so we left them relatively early (1130 or 12 midnight , which is quite late for us lol)
> 
> View attachment 5627099
> View attachment 5627100


Oh how fun! You look like a million bucks! And comfy shoes!!! Yay!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> A friend took us out to the fashionable club Casa Cruz so I got to dress up yay (but with comfy sneakers) !
> 
> and, he met with a friend of his, so we left them relatively early (1130 or 12 midnight , which is quite late for us lol)
> 
> View attachment 5627099
> View attachment 5627100


Beautiful outfit! And where are jacket and skirt from?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

More fountain pen inks!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5627345
> 
> More fountain pen inks!


Wow.

(I do not need another hobby to pick up lol).




This story on Reddit was heartwarming (and beautiful):


----------



## KaththeeT

Looking at photos and videos of my children and grandchildren will lift my mood no matter what.   I am amazed at how in minutes I will forget whatever had me down and I will be smiling, sighing, and laughing.   I can even look at photos and videos online of other people's children and grandchildren and I will start smiling, sighing and laughing.   Children are little things that make me very happy.


----------



## Christofle

A thief on the move


----------



## mzbaglady1

A family of deer on my property.  Who loves to give me a mini heart attack when they appear unexpectedly.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> A thief on the move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627406


Luna! Silly kitty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5627274


This is truly beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This!


----------



## Sunshine mama

And this.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> And this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627477


Adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!


Thank you.


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> A thief on the move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627406


Hiii! I miss Luna!
What did she have in her mouth?


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Hiii! I miss Luna!
> What did she have in her mouth?


It’s her new feather toy!


----------



## Souzie

My sister brought me back some goodies from her trip to Paris.


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful outfit! And where are jacket and skirt from?


Thank you @Sunshine mama and @Hanna Wilson 
Metallic synthetic jacket and silk charmeuse baseball top, chanel sale 2021
Pressed leather miniskirt is Hermes current season


----------



## Christofle

Fun cooking !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Fun cooking !
> View attachment 5627647
> View attachment 5627648


Chef Christofle!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m going to need a lot of patience with this.

It’ll be easier to construct portfolios 

But I love love love the colours.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> My sister brought me back some goodies from her trip to Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5627630
> 
> View attachment 5627631


Oh Laduree, they are the best!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Chef Christofle!!!


He is a very good chef  He’s been refusing job offers from Thomas Keller, Dominique Crenn and Alain Ducasse


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Wow.
> 
> (I do not need another hobby to pick up lol).
> 
> View attachment 5627403
> 
> 
> This story on Reddit was heartwarming (and beautiful):
> 
> View attachment 5627404






You sure?   
It's only natural progression with your love of stationary. 
Move from plants to inks.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5628129
> 
> 
> You sure?
> It's only natural progression with your love of stationary.
> Move from plants to inks.


No, but I’m having a devil of a time knitting (even googled the long cast tail) so I may look into inks before looping back to knits.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> No, but I’m having a devil of a time knitting (even googled the long cast tail) so I may look into inks before looping back to knits.
> View attachment 5628135


If you start looking into inks… RIP wallet. Before you know it you’ll need extra storage for all of them


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> If you start looking into inks… RIP wallet. Before you know it you’ll need extra storage for all of them


I just looked at pricing at a stationary site I like, it’s right up there with yarn


----------



## KaththeeT

Christofle said:


> It’s her new feather toy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627601


That is one beautiful cat.   She is so elegant.   What do you call that coloring- tortoise?   My husband and I were talking a few minutes ago about what we love about cats, and we both agreed it is that they are so funny.   Also they can be so dignified and aloof and then all the sudden surprise you by the sweetest gesture.   My cat died a few years ago and I haven't gotten another yet but I want one so badly.    My oldest daughter is allergic but she hardly ever visits.  I think one of her children might be allergic to them too as she is allergic to just about everything else but like I said we visit them.  They rarely come to us.  So I am still undecided.  But cats are definitely little things that make me very happy.  Lucky you!  )


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> If you start looking into inks… RIP wallet. Before you know it you’ll need extra storage for all of them


I relate so much.  But right now I'm in denial, and that's not even my whole collection nor is it whole collection from that brand alone.


----------



## Christofle

KaththeeT said:


> That is one beautiful cat.   She is so elegant.   What do you call that coloring- tortoise?   My husband and I were talking a few minutes ago about what we love about cats, and we both agreed it is that they are so funny.   Also they can be so dignified and aloof and then all the sudden surprise you by the sweetest gesture.   My cat died a few years ago and I haven't gotten another yet but I want one so badly.    My oldest daughter is allergic but she hardly ever visits.  I think one of her children might be allergic to them too as she is allergic to just about everything else but like I said we visit them.  They rarely come to us.  So I am still undecided.  But cats are definitely little things that make me very happy.  Lucky you!  )


She’s an Egyptian mau (she’s what you call a smoke mau)

They also come in marbled, silver spotted, bronze and pure black. Quite a bit of variation!

And baby Luna! (The first one)


----------



## KaththeeT

Christofle said:


> She’s an Egyptian mau (she’s what you call a smoke mau)
> 
> They also come in marbled, silver spotted, bronze and pure black. Quite a bit of variation!
> 
> And baby Luna! (The first one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628203
> View attachment 5628199
> View attachment 5628200
> View attachment 5628201


Oh I want one.   One of each.  I love all four.  Is that Luna as a kitten or a stock photo of an Egyptian Mau?   It is so cool how all three seem to have eyes that match the fur color.  My last cat Blue (photo) was a beautiful blue point siamese female and before we got her I had a blue point male Ragdoll.   I would love another Ragdoll but the fur drove me crazy.   Once we traveled to Turks and Caicos and we were unpacking our snorkeling gear and my oldest said, "Look a Mario hair" and sure enough a strand of cat hair followed us and was drifting in the air.   Still he was such a beautiful animal and so funny.  Your Egyptian Mau is absolutely gorgeous and was such a pretty kitten.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I relate so much.  But right now I'm in denial, and that's not even my whole collection nor is it whole collection from that brand alone.



100% can relate.


----------



## KaththeeT

cheremushki said:


> I relate so much.  But right now I'm in denial, and that's not even my whole collection nor is it whole collection from that brand alone.



Wow,  I am not into ink but I enjoyed watching that.  I have always wanted to learn to create those exquisite border lines for French matting.   It is so expensive if you pay someone to do it.   I even bought the ruling pen but never got the ink or water color paint.  (I think you can use either).   Now I am afraid to buy it.  I don't want another addiction. )   I might buy the 20 pen for my daughter and a bottle or two of ink.   She is a professional artist/illustrator and I think she would enjoy playing around with it.


----------



## Christofle

KaththeeT said:


> Oh I want one.   One of each.  I love all four.  Is that Luna as a kitten or a stock photo of an Egyptian Mau?   It is so cool how all three seem to have eyes that match the fur color.  My last cat Blue (photo) was a beautiful blue point siamese female and before we got her I had a blue point male Ragdoll.   I would love another Ragdoll but the fur drove me crazy.   Once we traveled to Turks and Caicos and we were unpacking our snorkeling gear and my oldest said, "Look a Mario hair" and sure enough a strand of cat hair followed us and was drifting in the air.   Still he was such a beautiful animal and so funny.  Your Egyptian Mau is absolutely gorgeous and was such a pretty kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628214


Beautiful kitty!

No, it was actually Luna (same for these!).

I took all the photos off my breeder’s Instagram.


----------



## cheremushki

Making pies make me happy. Even happier when my family appreciates them.  

Happy Thanksgiving @Souzie , @Christofle , @arnott and any other Canadians in the pf!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> She’s an Egyptian mau (she’s what you call a smoke mau)
> 
> They also come in marbled, silver spotted, bronze and pure black. Quite a bit of variation!
> 
> And baby Luna! (The first one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628203
> View attachment 5628199
> View attachment 5628200
> View attachment 5628201



Baby Luna!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5628290
> 
> 
> Making pies make me happy. Even happier when my family appreciates them.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving @Souzie , @Christofle , @arnott and any other Canadians in the pf!


Turkey for days…. Happy thanksgiving indeed


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5628290
> 
> 
> Making pies make me happy. Even happier when my family appreciates them.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving @Souzie , @Christofle , @arnott and any other Canadians in the pf!


Happy Thanksgiving to you and our Canadian TPF'ers!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> My sister brought me back some goodies from her trip to Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5627630
> 
> View attachment 5627631


So pretty!


cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5628290
> 
> 
> Making pies make me happy. Even happier when my family appreciates them.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving @Souzie , @Christofle , @arnott and any other Canadians in the pf!


It's a  beautiful pie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My eldest, who just started a new stressful job, told me she was having a relaxing moment.  This made me happy!  Her coffee and cookie look good too.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Turkey for days…. Happy thanksgiving indeed
> View attachment 5628309





Souzie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and our Canadian TPF'ers!!!
> 
> View attachment 5628331


Ok, trade you my pie for your food?  And this is coming from a major sweet tooth!


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Ok, trade you my pie for your food?  And this is coming from a major sweet tooth!


That’s an easy trade, there’s enough Turkey leftovers for another couple of days.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Ok, trade you my pie for your food?  And this is coming from a major sweet tooth!


Depends...what kind of pie is it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Turkey for days…. Happy thanksgiving indeed
> View attachment 5628309


Dang!!!


----------



## whateve

There was a cat lying in my garden this morning and when I went back this afternoon, I found these. This is a popular spot for cats to have their litters because it is protected on all sides by walls.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My electric bill without solar from June to July: $550.00
July to August: $520.00
August to Sept with some solar power days:$210.00
Then finally the electric company started the buyback program for excess solar power produced from our house for a few days from Sept. To October

September  to October bill(just a few days of buyback started,  but the days were much cooler): 76.00!!!!!!!    

Plus, I'm so happy that the majority of my electricity is from the sun, AND, my house is able to give back to the electric grid with electricity from the sun, AND I save money!!


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Depends...what kind of pie is it?


.................
A moldy pie by the time it reaches East cost? 



whateve said:


> There was a cat lying in my garden this morning and when I went back this afternoon, I found these. This is a popular spot for cats to have their litters because it is protected on all sides by walls.



Will you take them in?


----------



## whateve

cheremushki said:


> .................
> A moldy pie by the time it reaches East cost?
> 
> 
> 
> Will you take them in?


No, feral cats don't trust humans. You don't want to take them away from the mother until they are weaned but you don't know exactly when that will be. Once they are weaned, they are usually gone.


----------



## arnott

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5628290
> 
> 
> Making pies make me happy. Even happier when my family appreciates them.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving @Souzie , @Christofle , @arnott and any other Canadians in the pf!




Thank you!  And Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and our Canadian TPF'ers!!!
> 
> View attachment 5628331




Happy Thanksgiving!  Did you cook that yourself?  What is that orange stuff at the bottom?  BTW, the King Tut exhibition is coming to Vancouver starting on November 4.  Do you think it's worth going and any advice about going?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!  Did you cook that yourself?  What is that orange stuff at the bottom?  BTW, the King Tut exhibition is coming to Vancouver starting on November 4.  Do you think it's worth going and any advice about going?


No, all the credit goes to my mom...she always cooks for Thanksgiving. Except for the orange stuff at the bottom, which I made.  It's mashed sweet potatoes sprinkled with cinnamon.

I thought the King Tut exhibit was fun. If you've gone to the Van Gogh exhibit, it's pretty much the same thing. You're basically sitting in one big room watching a movie on all four walls. Two pieces of advice if you plan on going: don't get the VIP tickets. The only extras you get are a lanyard, a seat cushion and some posters. And before you go in, since the floor is sand, use the shoe covers that they provide! I have a bunch of sand under my shoes that have yet to be removed. 



cheremushki said:


> .................
> A moldy pie by the time it reaches East cost?
> 
> 
> 
> Will you take them in?


I just had a bunch of macarons sooooo alright...we can trade.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> No, all the credit goes to my mom...she always cooks for Thanksgiving. Except for the orange stuff at the bottom, which I made.  It's mashed sweet potatoes sprinkled with cinnamon.
> 
> I thought the King Tut exhibit was fun. If you've gone to the Van Gogh exhibit, it's pretty much the same thing. You're basically sitting in one big room watching a movie on all four walls. Two pieces of advice if you plan on going: don't get the VIP tickets. The only extras you get are a lanyard, a seat cushion and some posters. And before you go in, since the floor is sand, use the shoe covers that they provide! I have a bunch of sand under my shoes that have yet to be removed.
> 
> 
> I just had a bunch of macarons sooooo alright...we can trade.




Nope, never been to the Van Gogh exhibit but my friend did.  Which one would you say is better?

  It's only one room?  I thought you'd go from room to room.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Nope, never been to the Van Gogh exhibit but my friend did.  Which one would you say is better?
> 
> It's only one room?  I thought you'd go from room to room.


I prefer the King Tut exhibit because I've always been fascinated with Egyptian history.

I think the set-up is different at each location. I saw pictures from the Boston exhibit and it looked so much better, with multiple rooms and artifacts. In Toronto, there's a hallway leading up to the entrance and it has some plaques on the walls talking about the afterlife. Then there's an inner room with a faux mummy in one corner and some more plaques about King Tut. Then you go in the main room with the sand, find a bench or grab a chair and put your cushion on it so your bum doesn't hurt and you watch a narrated 30 minute movie about King Tut's life.


----------



## Christofle

Stage 5 clinger


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today is 10-10


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> No, feral cats don't trust humans. You don't want to take them away from the mother until they are weaned but you don't know exactly when that will be. Once they are weaned, they are usually gone.


My friend has a feral kitten in their warehouse currently. He’s hoping it’ll trust him so he can home but who knows…

I’m closer to getting my place the way I want. I just have to figure out the dang led lights (and get ikea to send me the right screws, doors are currently not attached because of this).




But other than that, excited for the holidays!! And so ready for change.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> My friend has a feral kitten in their warehouse currently. He’s hoping it’ll trust him so he can home but who knows…
> 
> I’m closer to getting my place the way I want. I just have to figure out the dang led lights (and get ikea to send me the right screws, doors are currently not attached because of this).
> 
> View attachment 5628763
> 
> 
> But other than that, excited for the holidays!! And so ready for change.


I was going to ask you about the overall visual on the grow light at your place.  Is it taking up a lot of room?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I was going to ask you about the overall visual on the grow light at your place.  Is it taking up a lot of room?


It doesn’t but the way it’s placed right now is glaring in my face lol. I gotta figure a way to have it spread out but not glare in my face. And to do it without drilling any holes (the holes on top doesn’t allow for the end of the barrina grow light (t5) cord to loop through…).


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whateve said:


> No, feral cats don't trust humans. You don't want to take them away from the mother until they are weaned but you don't know exactly when that will be. Once they are weaned, they are usually gone.


Not so fast. My two current love bugs were born feral. Go to an online feral cat organization where you can get info. (straycatalliance.org, alleycat.org, and feralcatcaretakers.org are 3 of them) It's best for kittens to stay with mom until they are weaned but you can handle them (pick them up, hold them, stroke them, put them next to your body. let them see your face) and mom will not reject them. In fact, you should handle them as much as possible so that they are friendly to humans. The organization will help you through the steps of their time with mom, weaning, getting mom spayed and then getting kittens and maybe mom adopted. If they're left to go on their own, the stray kitty problem increase exponentially.

Back to the beginning, you want to make sure the kittens are safe, accessible to Mom and to you. I had a litter that stayed in my garage during their time with mom. 4 with Siamese markings, 1 snowshoe Siamese and 1 black kitty. It was winter in So Cal so not extreme but still cold at night. I set up a pen in my garage and covered it with fleecy cloth and the bottom with blankies and beds. Mom could get in but babies couldn't get out.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> My eldest, who just started a new stressful job, told me she was having a relaxing moment.  This made me happy!  Her coffee and cookie look good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628337


Your daughters are so talented. I hope the job situation becomes less stressful soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Your daughters are so talented. I hope the job situation becomes less stressful soon!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Really cool leaves I spotted while back in the wild! I don't know what it is,  but it's very cool!


----------



## whateve

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not so fast. My two current love bugs were born feral. Go to an online feral cat organization where you can get info. (straycatalliance.org, alleycat.org, and feralcatcaretakers.org are 3 of them) It's best for kittens to stay with mom until they are weaned but you can handle them (pick them up, hold them, stroke them, put them next to your body. let them see your face) and mom will not reject them. In fact, you should handle them as much as possible so that they are friendly to humans. The organization will help you through the steps of their time with mom, weaning, getting mom spayed and then getting kittens and maybe mom adopted. If they're left to go on their own, the stray kitty problem increase exponentially.
> 
> Back to the beginning, you want to make sure the kittens are safe, accessible to Mom and to you. I had a litter that stayed in my garage during their time with mom. 4 with Siamese markings, 1 snowshoe Siamese and 1 black kitty. It was winter in So Cal so not extreme but still cold at night. I set up a pen in my garage and covered it with fleecy cloth and the bottom with blankies and beds. Mom could get in but babies couldn't get out.


Both of the cats I've owned were once feral. The first was given to us by my daughter's friend. I think she was probably taken away from the mom a bit too early. The first few weeks she sat on my neck most of the time. The second kitten's litter was bottle fed after the mom tried to keep them in a tree and they fell out, twice.

In my area, they will neuter ferals if you bring them in but then they want you to release them. They have a different approach to ferals, believing them to be indigenous and not to be interfered with.

DH is totally against us getting another cat.


----------



## KaththeeT

whateve said:


> No, feral cats don't trust humans. You don't want to take them away from the mother until they are weaned but you don't know exactly when that will be. Once they are weaned, they are usually gone.


If you pick them up before their eyes open they will bond with humans.   If you don't handle they will be feral.    And are you positive she isn't a stray rather than feral?   You can call a feral cat society and they will help you neuter and spay your feral cats.  Animal control will just destroy them all.


----------



## sdkitty

KaththeeT said:


> If you pick them up before their eyes open they will bond with humans.   If you don't handle they will be feral.    And are you positive she isn't a stray rather than feral?   You can call a feral cat society and they will help you neuter and spay your feral cats.  Animal control will just destroy them all.


I've never really understood the feral kitten thing.  I would think if you got one at eight weeks or under, it could be a pet?  My cats from the shelter weren't feral but they were from a hoarding situation (I think) and weren't handled enough as babies so they're not what you'd call super affectionate.  don't like to be picked up.  not much for lap sitting, etc.  but they like to be near us and see what we're up to


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I've never really understood the feral kitten thing.  I would think if you got one at eight weeks or under, it could be a pet?  My cats from the shelter weren't feral but they were from a hoarding situation (I think) and weren't handled enough as babies so they're not what you'd call super affectionate.  don't like to be picked up.  not much for lap sitting, etc.  but they like to be near us and see what we're up to


The feral cat we got first was really affectionate. The one we bottle fed never warmed up to us. You would think that since we got him before the eyes were open, he would have bonded with us but he didn't.

These already have their eyes open. They were born someplace else and the mother just moved them to the garden. We've seen them do this quite often. We are one of the few houses in the neighborhood without a dog, which is why they choose our yard.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The feral cat we got first was really affectionate. The one we bottle fed never warmed up to us. You would think that since we got him before the eyes were open, he would have bonded with us but he didn't.
> 
> These already have their eyes open. They were born someplace else and the mother just moved them to the garden. We've seen them do this quite often. We are one of the few houses in the neighborhood without a dog, which is why they choose our yard.


that's funny about the bottled fed one
so are you going to try to rescue the kittens in the garden?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> that's funny about the bottled fed one
> so are you going to try to rescue the kittens in the garden?


Only if they seem to be in distress. The local agency tells us not to interfere. The mother might move them again before they get weaned, especially if she thinks I'm interfering. She has been giving me the evil eye.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Only if they seem to be in distress. The local agency tells us not to interfere. The mother might move them again before they get weaned, especially if she thinks I'm interfering. She has been giving me the evil eye.


they're so cute I'm sure it's hard to resist trying to touch them


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> A friend took us out to the fashionable club Casa Cruz so I got to dress up yay (but with comfy sneakers) !
> 
> and, he met with a friend of his, so we left them relatively early (1130 or 12 midnight , which is quite late for us lol)
> 
> View attachment 5627099
> View attachment 5627100


You look fabulous, as usual!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Touch them! Interfere! Please!* Otherwise they will add to the homeless cat population with their offspring and become primary targets for cars and coyotes. Please read my post about putting kittens inside a pen. Move them there sooner rather than later. Much easier to catch when they're younger and slower.

*The primary program for dealing with feral cats is TNR - Trap, Neuter, Return. *Kittens can be tamed and adopted but if you have a truly feral cat in your area, it's best to trap it, get it neutered and then return it to your area. That said, someone (you) must commit to feeding the feral(s). That's where the organizations I mentioned can be very helpful in giving you information about how to do all this.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5629232


I love those little white toes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> I love those little white toes!


He has what I’d call a tux except he’s not black but his owner and I agree, beautiful feline.


----------



## cwysoski

I love the automated walkways at some airports and other places. When I walk on them, I feel like I'm just zooming by everything.


----------



## Souzie

Tea time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Tea time!
> 
> View attachment 5629627


Very pretty!


----------



## D&Blady

Getting a hug from a parent whom thanked me.I saw her daughter whom has pituritary dwarfism get bullied and stopped it.Gave the two that did this to her a good suspension and expulsion hearing is set for them.I dealt with them twice before for this.This student is glad I stopped it too,saw I care a lot about the students


----------



## Kevinaxx

One of the hair ties broke one day after I brought/wore it.

Told CS and they sent me a new one. I thought it was just the pictured one I sent them but nope:




Definitely a customer for life (and I go through hair ties crazy, because I lose or misplace, besides goodies and silk, these are definitely going into rotation).


----------



## Sunshine mama

D&Blady said:


> Getting a hug from a parent whom thanked me.I saw her daughter whom has pituritary dwarfism get bullied and stopped it.Gave the two that did this to her a good suspension and expulsion hearing is set for them.I dealt with them twice before for this.This student is glad I stopped it too,saw I care a lot about the students


OMG thank you for getting involved! 
I think you have created a huge positive ripple effect to so many people around you!
You are a hero to that child! 
I think it takes great courage these days for teachers to do what you did, especially  because there are many Karen moms out there. So many kids need lessons in humanity and empathy these days, and you showed them with your actions!
It is quite apparent that many teachers look the  other way and ignore situations like this, but you didn't.
When I was in middle school, I was bullied for little insignificant hings, and even that hurt me a lot, so I can only imagine what this student must have gone through.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## whateve

This doesn't make me happy but I thought some of you would want to know. The kittens are gone. The mother moved them someplace else.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I feel sorry for the OP but this made me lulz


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5630687
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the OP but this made me lulz


The cat is really cute though!
Note to myself: always try to look extremely cute when doing something frowned upon.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> The cat is really cute though!
> Note to myself: always try to look extremely cute when doing something frowned upon.


I was thinking omg how cute! Even as I realize how bad it was for the poor plant.

Gotta get that look down:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I was thinking omg how cute! Even as I realize how bad it was for the poor plant.
> 
> Gotta get that look down:
> 
> View attachment 5630805


Exactly what I was imagining.  Too bad I can't get this look down though.
I'll have to try look like this cute toddler. I secretly eat cookies all the time.


----------



## fendifemale

Pulling hot fresh sheets from the dryer and putting them on the bed. Then jumping in!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free food.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bacon!!
Randomly brought out yellow mug that matched my bag.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5631663


----------



## Winiebean

had to go in to work two days this week so someone has been staying super close


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> had to go in to work two days this week so someone has been staying super close
> View attachment 5631769


Awwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Christofle

First time having salmon without having kitty trying to nab it from me.

Maybe she was just tired from all the walks


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5631915


Goose squash


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Goose squash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631917






(Long day, ride home from colleague, super grateful and meetings today where I really felt like I had an extra punch on the impact I make).


----------



## lill_canele

Some pug love and fun!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Was eating lunch yesterday with colleague and another comes in digging around for food, table, fridge then freezer and he finds a ice cream sandwich and he looks straight at me and says is this yours?

I totally forgot about it!  

Made me so happy. 




It’s the blueberry cream cheeee one.


----------



## Christofle

Luna’s breeder posting a hecking big girl.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Apple, carrot and pumpkin muffin from the orchard


----------



## cheremushki

Baking a tester tart for my grandmother's birthday.
Before the oven.
It's exciting to see how they change.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

Look who's got new feathers   




I saved Bela's wing and tail feathers from his molt and used them as decor.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5632510
> 
> 
> Baking a tester tart for my grandmother's birthday.
> Before the oven.
> It's exciting to see how they change.


I'd like one for my birthday too, please and thanks.


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> Look who's got new feathers
> 
> View attachment 5632525
> 
> 
> I saved Bela's wing and tail feathers from his molt and used them as decor.
> View attachment 5632526
> 
> View attachment 5632527


Would Bella be offended if you used them as dip pens?


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Look who's got new feathers
> 
> View attachment 5632525
> 
> 
> I saved Bela's wing and tail feathers from his molt and used them as decor.
> View attachment 5632526
> 
> View attachment 5632527


UGH Bella~   

Also, I wonder if the feather could be used as a fountain pen...


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5632528
> View attachment 5632529






me too!

Also the ube one!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> I'd like one for my birthday too, please and thanks.


I'll send you the print.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> UGH Bella~
> 
> Also, I wonder if the feather could be used as a fountain pen...


Tell you what...I'll trade you all his feathers for your tart.



Christofle said:


> Would Bella be offended if you used them as dip pens?


Not in the slightest!


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> Tell you what...I'll trade you all his feathers for your tart.
> 
> 
> Not in the slightest!


Feathers for tarts; gotta love TPF's new bartering system. Is this what they meant by the great reset?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

View attachment 5632597


View attachment 5632596


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

Finished!  And passed the taste test!  And I will be even keeping this recipe for future use.  Sooo good!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

When the human dinner suspiciously smells of cat food.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

Best news possible! My tote is finally starting to be made as the Himalayan croc has finally finished being painted.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Best news possible! My tote is finally starting to be made as the Himalayan croc has finally finished being painted.
> View attachment 5633472



Yay!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Ordered succulents a few weeks ago and when they arrived pieces of it dropped off. I stuck it into soil not thinking much of it, and today I go check and it rooted. Even the piece where it’s stem has a baby root coming out.


----------



## lill_canele

Souzie said:


> Look who's got new feathers
> 
> View attachment 5632525
> 
> 
> I saved Bela's wing and tail feathers from his molt and used them as decor.
> View attachment 5632526
> 
> View attachment 5632527



My mother had 2 green cheek conure parrots. They had beautiful multicolor blue, red, and green feathers! She would save a lot of their feathers when they shed them.   





Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5633546
> 
> View attachment 5633548
> 
> 
> Ordered succulents a few weeks ago and when they arrived pieces of it dropped off. I stuck it into soil not thinking much of it, and today I go check and it rooted. Even the piece where it’s stem has a baby root coming out.
> 
> View attachment 5633553


Impressive that you can get the leaf of the bear claw to root. That's usually the harder one to propagate compared to a stem!


----------



## Christofle

Out with the old Jura and in with the new. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So pretty


----------



## lill_canele

Oh it was National Pug Day on Saturday, baby got a bunch of new Halloween toys!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Oh it was National Pug Day on Saturday, baby got a bunch of new Halloween toys!
> 
> View attachment 5633740
> View attachment 5633741


So adorable !


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Oh it was National Pug Day on Saturday, baby got a bunch of new Halloween toys!
> 
> View attachment 5633740
> View attachment 5633741


Any costume? I can only imagine!


----------



## Souzie

lill_canele said:


> My mother had 2 green cheek conure parrots. They had beautiful multicolor blue, red, and green feathers! She would save a lot of their feathers when they shed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive that you can get the leaf of the bear claw to root. That's usually the harder one to propagate compared to a stem!


Conures are beautiful! One year, I saved all his feathers...it was a lot!! Like how can something so small have that many feathers?!!


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> Conures are beautiful! One year, I saved all his feathers...it was a lot!! Like how can something so small have that many feathers?!!


Think of it this way, money may not grow on trees but tarts grow on birds.


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> Any costume? I can only imagine!


Haha yes! He has a couple! I'll post them closer to halloween time!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Best news possible! My tote is finally starting to be made as the Himalayan croc has finally finished being painted.
> View attachment 5633472


So thrilled for you! Cannot wait to see it! Hugs


----------



## lill_canele

Tea!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Out with the old Jura and in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633698
> View attachment 5633708
> 
> So pretty


I thought Jura as in Jura whisky. Maybe IN the coffee?


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I thought Jura as in Jura whisky. Maybe IN the coffee?


Nope  They are a pain to maintain / clean unlike DeLonghi ones.


----------



## uhpharm01

Christofle said:


> Nope  They are a pain to maintain / clean unlike DeLonghi ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633955


Nice


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Her facial expressions


----------



## Kevinaxx

Cat: it’s too warm.
Goes and turns the ac down a couple of degrees… 
Cat: why isn’t it cooler yet, let me go and turn it down a bit more


----------



## Christofle

Speaking of bartering…
I’m on my way to cartier with some cakes to trade them for a skeletonized pasha.


----------



## lill_canele

Happy boy


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Her facial expressions
> View attachment 5634176
> View attachment 5634177
> View attachment 5634178
> View attachment 5634179


Very photogenic…I see the movies in her future ❤️


----------



## Naminé

Christofle said:


> Speaking of bartering…
> I’m on my way to cartier with some cakes to trade them for a skeletonized pasha.



Forget the cartier... I want those cakes!


----------



## 880

LEOPOLDSTADT | By Tom Stoppard
					

'LEOPOLDSTADT' is Tom Stoppard's 'heart-rending epic' (The New York Times), now playing on Broadway.




					leopoldstadtplay.com
				





https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/07/...ytcore-ios-share&referringSource=articleShare

incredibly moving. I’m happy that I saw it, even though parts were not easy. The last scene is more personal and yes, heart rending. The cast, the direction, the writing is superb. Highly recommend


----------



## haute okole

The amazing sunset tonight from various spots in my neighborhood as I walked my puppy, including my kitchen window at 6:36 pm.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> The amazing sunset tonight from various spots in my neighborhood as I walked my puppy, including my kitchen window at 6:36 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635275


This loos like a surreal set from a movie. Love


----------



## Hq8

Polite and kindness people


----------



## Kevinaxx

air conditioner on a hot day.

&


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> The amazing sunset tonight from various spots in my neighborhood as I walked my puppy, including my kitchen window at 6:36 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635275


Simply amazing!!!


----------



## JenJBS

haute okole said:


> The amazing sunset tonight from various spots in my neighborhood as I walked my puppy, including my kitchen window at 6:36 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635275



Stunning! So beautiful!


----------



## Souzie




----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> View attachment 5635678


Yummmmm! The donut holes(?) look amazing! 
What was the occasion?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Such happiness!


----------



## Naminé

Tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. It feels great.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummmmm! The donut holes(?) look amazing!
> What was the occasion?


My cousin was visiting from California...haven't seen him since my wedding 6 years ago.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

Got 8 plants in today. Brought 7, was gifted 1 and here are a couple, can’t wait to see them grow.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Naminé

‍♀️


----------



## Kevinaxx

My building has a huge candy bucket and I’ve been grabbing one every time I pass (going up and down, in and out of the building).

I’ve now built a candy drawer and I cannot wait until after Halloween for all the Halloween candy sales.


----------



## lill_canele

Pumpkin patch day!


----------



## RedLipstick2

Just slipped on my leather skirt as I'm getting ready for dinner out and it still fits!


----------



## Naminé

Pomeranian Koda and her supercar red convertible. Definitely one of the cutest videos I've ever seen. And nothing beats a cute pup rocking a sports car!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RedLipstick2 said:


> Just slipped on my leather skirt as I'm getting ready for dinner out and it still fits!


Yayyyy it fits !!!
Leather skirts can be scary.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Pomeranian Koda and her supercar red convertible. Definitely one of the cutest videos I've ever seen. And nothing beats a cute pup rocking a sports car!



IWANTAKODA!!!


----------



## RedLipstick2

Sunshine mama said:


> Yayyyy it fits !!!
> Leather skirts can be scary.


Yes, they can.  No hiding a tummy in one.  Then i had to decide whether to wear pumps or boots with it.  I went for the boots


----------



## Sunshine mama

RedLipstick2 said:


> Yes, they can.  No hiding a tummy in one.  Then i had to decide whether to wear pumps or boots with it.  I went for the boots


And red lipstick?


----------



## RedLipstick2

Sunshine mama said:


> And red lipstick?


Yes!


----------



## Souzie

This hairpiece I just made.


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> This hairpiece I just made.
> 
> View attachment 5637076


----------



## Roxannek

Baby Owen in May of 2020 born on our little ranch and today giant Owen. Amazing how big they get and how their color changes. We sold him to our neighbor friends but have him back on loan for a month or so  hoping he gets Trudy, one of our cows pregnant! They are getting along great right now, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My hacked bag! So happy it turned out the way I wanted.


----------



## 880

Spicy tuna with avocado and crispy rice
sauteed bok choy
wagyu dumplings
seaweed salad

ETA: and I forgot a little Peking duck from a lunch earlier this week


----------



## lill_canele

Tea time~


----------



## 880

880 said:


> Spicy tuna with avocado and crispy rice
> sauteed bok choy
> wagyu dumplings
> seaweed salad
> 
> ETA: and I forgot a little Peking duck from a lunch earlier this week
> 
> View attachment 5637580


DH wasnt feeling like going out tonight, so pepperoni pizza. I guess a small thing that made me happy was that I forgot I was supposed to be on a diet this week.  Also new H boots from the sample sale. A few TPF friends and I had a bet that we would stop shopping this week, so we all forfeit lol. Problem is the forfeit involves taking each other to lunch. . .it’s a vicious circle


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> DH wasnt feeling like going out tonight, so pepperoni pizza. I guess a small thing that made me happy was that I forgot I was supposed to be on a diet this week.  Also new H boots from the sample sale. A few TPF friends and I had a bet that we would stop shopping this week, so we all forfeit lol. Problem is the forfeit involves taking each other to lunch. . .it’s a vicious circle
> View attachment 5637694


You had good intentions, but the outcome was better!!! It's a win!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Tea time~
> 
> View attachment 5637684


Such a lovely presentation!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Baby Owen in May of 2020 born on our little ranch and today giant Owen. Amazing how big they get and how their color changes. We sold him to our neighbor friends but have him back on loan for a month or so  hoping he gets Trudy, one of our cows pregnant! They are getting along great right now, so fingers crossed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637572
> View attachment 5637573


Owen is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## RedLipstick2

880 said:


> DH wasnt feeling like going out tonight, so pepperoni pizza. I guess a small thing that made me happy was that I forgot I was supposed to be on a diet this week.  Also new H boots from the sample sale. A few TPF friends and I had a bet that we would stop shopping this week, so we all forfeit lol. Problem is the forfeit involves taking each other to lunch. . .it’s a vicious circle
> View attachment 5637694


Nice boots, look great with the jeans


----------



## Winiebean

Morning shenanigans


----------



## Christofle

Winiebean said:


> Morning shenanigans
> View attachment 5637917


He is appalled by the quality of service and will be leaving a negative yelp review. I know because Luna does so every day.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Going to the Lego store and satisfying my need to get that one piece of glitter clear purple block (can’t buy by the piece but by the cup) as well as color, shape coordination.


(The purple is buried below there).


----------



## Winiebean

Christofle said:


> He is appalled by the quality of service and will be leaving a negative yelp review. I know because Luna does so every day.


She wants all the attention. Her poor sister


----------



## Christofle

When you hate the sun so you find the only shade available.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> When you hate the sun so you find the only shade available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637997


Luna and I are of the same.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Luna and I are of the same.


Me three! Giant sun hats and a gallon of sunblock are the only way to make it bearable.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> When you hate the sun so you find the only shade available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637997


Oh, Luna...        I sunburn so easily that I also avoid the sun.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Local charity with donations for small pumpkin and $40 for large, to decorate with succulents. I donated $60 and just took the succulents (after asking if it’s ok, posing as I’m gonna do it at home instead of there) but didn’t do the activity (not because I don’t want to but the way they explained it with soil it lasts two weeks, without soil, less).

I just wanted to donate but also any excuse to add to my collection xD


----------



## LilOshawott

Seeing how happy my family was when I came back home from college! And it was brother's birthday. Everyone was busy this year so no homemade cake or food, and we just ate out instead. We still had an amazing time regardless


----------



## Souzie

Mementos...


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Mementos...
> 
> View attachment 5638354


How was it? I was planning to attend it either in Toronto or in San Francisco but unfortunately my schedule and the performance schedule did not align.


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> How was it? I was planning to attend it either in Toronto or in San Francisco but unfortunately my schedule and the performance schedule did not align.


Splendid, just perfectly splendid. The best party in the ton!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5639036


Oh wow, I'm feeling very nostalgic...I ate the candies as a kid and haven't had it in ages! Does it taste just like the candy?


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5639036


verdict?  And please don't forget you have these.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5639036


Does it taste like the candy?


----------



## lill_canele

First pepper harvest! (And pretty much finding any excuse to use my Hermes homeware   )


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> Oh wow, I'm feeling very nostalgic...I ate the candies as a kid and haven't had it in ages! Does it taste just like the candy?


There’s definitely the milky taste.


cheremushki said:


> verdict?  And please don't forget you have these.


I like it. On scale 1-10, 8.


Sunshine mama said:


> Does it taste like the candy?


not exactly, but it does have a bit of the rabbit candy taste.


----------



## loraline4

corny enough, but the dawn makes me happy !


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Feathers for tarts; gotta love TPF's new bartering system. Is this what they meant by the great reset?





lill_canele said:


> First pepper harvest! (And pretty much finding any excuse to use my Hermes homeware   )
> 
> View attachment 5639583


 You can join me during @Christofle 's "the great reset, TPF edition".  I can barter my baked goods while you can harvest in style.   

Also, are you drying these?


----------



## Christofle

Catching a rare glimpse of a panda bear eating eucalyptus in the wild.


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> You can join me during @Christofle 's "the great reset, TPF edition".  I can barter my baked goods while you can harvest in style.
> 
> Also, are you drying these?



I don't think so? Lol, I'm not sure, haven't decided yet.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Catching a rare glimpse of a panda bear eating eucalyptus in the wild.



Hi, Luna!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> You can join me during @Christofle 's "the great reset, TPF edition".  I can barter my baked goods while you can harvest in style.
> 
> Also, are you drying these?


I'll make sure to bring Bela's feathers.


----------



## lill_canele

Pug cuddles~


----------



## Naminé

Poor pup couldn't tell the difference.





lill_canele said:


> Pug cuddles~
> 
> View attachment 5640638
> View attachment 5640639


So cute! Pup cuddles are the best!


----------



## D&Blady

Signed papers on the vacation home we bought.Paid for it as well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

free museum trips.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5641890
> 
> free museum trips.


What museum in SF is it?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Hanna Wilson said:


> What museum in SF is it?


Moma. Friend was a member


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Naminé

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5642189


That face.


----------



## skyqueen

Lucky enough to live on 2 cranberry bogs. Today, one is being harvested. The cranberry color is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Souzie

Edible lipstick.


----------



## Allthingsheart

This time of year in Texas makes me happy. Every year around this time we get to witness the Monarch Butterfly Migration. Butterflies everywhere. They are making their way down to Mexico.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Naminé

Souzie said:


> Edible lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 5642834


Too cute to eat!!!


----------



## Pessie

Collected new car!! (ridiculously excited)


----------



## Kevinaxx

2x in a row


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pumpkins that have colorful faces painted on.


----------



## Roxannek

It did NOT make me happy yesterday because she dove down into a hole where a skunk obviously lives. She got a direct hit in her little eyes, face and nose.She is good today after her 3 or 4 baths yesterday. A bit of a lingering smell. This little girl is fearless and tough.


----------



## lill_canele

Nearly ate his leash! But had a great time out today.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Just Found: The puppy’s lost audition tape for The Mandalorian
.
.


_“I can bring you in warm, or I can bring you in cold.”
.
.
.


••_​


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

I painted this as a "thank you".....
I had much fun while painting it.....
I loved it after when I was looking at it....
And then it clicked in my brain that it's.. creepy?
I still shipped it.....
I kind of cringed..
But now I'm lol-ing a bit, so me laughing at myself is making me happy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5642189


So cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5644071
> 
> 
> I painted this as a "thank you".....
> I had much fun while painting it.....
> I loved it after when I was looking at it....
> And then it clicked in my brain that it's.. creepy?
> I still shipped it.....
> I kind of cringed..
> But now I'm lol-ing a bit, so me laughing at myself is making me happy?


I like it. I like creepy paintings.


----------



## Kevinaxx

When new plants come in. This is one of five but definitely by far my favorite (of the bunch).


----------



## Souzie

Cream cheese cookies.


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> I like it. I like creepy paintings.


I thought about warning receiver..
But I also love surprises!  Imagine her face when she opens it!  She'll be surprised!


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Cream cheese cookies.
> 
> View attachment 5644509


Goes out to gather random feathers....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5644377
> 
> When new plants come in. This is one of five but definitely by far my favorite (of the bunch).


Don't show favoritism though, as the others may rebel!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Cream cheese cookies.
> 
> View attachment 5644509


Sounds and looks really good!!! Does it taste like cream cheese frosting in a cookie?


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds and looks really good!!! Does it taste like cream cheese frosting in a cookie?


Yes, sort of. The cream cheese is mixed right in with the dough...but it also tastes coconut-y and vanilla-y. Here's the recipe if you want to try. It's super easy and you can of course, swap out the monkfruit for regular sugar and top with frosting!

https://icantbelieveitslowcarb.com/keto-cream-cheese-cookies


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Yes, sort of. The cream cheese is mixed right in with the dough...but it also tastes coconut-y and vanilla-y. Here's the recipe if you want to try. It's super easy and you can of course, swap out the monkfruit for regular sugar and top with frosting!
> 
> https://icantbelieveitslowcarb.com/keto-cream-cheese-cookies


Thank you.  What did monkfruit sugar substitute taste like? Any after taste?


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  What did monkfruit sugar substitute taste like? Any after taste?


Not for me but some people say they notice an aftertaste. IMHO, it's pretty difficult to notice an aftertaste with any sugar substitute...including stevia when it comes to baking.


----------



## Roxannek

We just had another baby! Last one of the year, baby Autumn. Look at her little hump


----------



## JenJBS

Egg Nog from a local family owned dairy. Mom worked with one of the owners when I was growing up, and every year he brought in lots of egg nog and chocolate milk for the office - and mom always brought some home for us (with owners' full approval). He and his brothers are now long retired, and their kids are running it.


----------



## Souzie

Pandan pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## whateve

Souzie said:


> Pandan pancakes for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5645032


I love pandan flavor! I've never had it in pancakes.


----------



## Souzie

whateve said:


> I love pandan flavor! I've never had it in pancakes.


It's delicious!!


----------



## Winiebean

when you had an exhausting day at work and your husband asks you ‘to come look at this’


and then asks ‘would you eat this raw chicken for the 1.5 Bil powerball?’


----------



## Naminé

Finally chopped off my long, long hair. It is like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. It feels so good.




Roxannek said:


> We just had another baby! Last one of the year, baby Autumn. Look at her little hump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644887


Aww! Give her lots of hugs for me.


----------



## Pessie

Some more beautiful hand thrown breakfast bowls


----------



## lill_canele

Derpy face~


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> I love pandan flavor! I've never had it in pancakes.


There was a restaurant that served pandan pancakes but it left due to flooding and the Burlingame location didn’t have it and they eventually closed altogether.

I love pandan. Almost brought a plant thinking I can put it into use for baking but then I remember I have short attention span and tons of personal projects I still need to finish. 

Grabbed donut this morning, cheered myself up after an extreme delay and then the child of a client brought me baked goods. All in all an excellent day


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Souzie said:


> Pandan pancakes for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5645032


I've never tasted pandan. After reading about it, I must try!


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> There was a restaurant that served pandan pancakes but it left due to flooding and the Burlingame location didn’t have it and they eventually closed altogether.
> 
> *I love pandan. Almost brought a plant thinking I can put it into use for baking but then I remember I have short attention span and tons of personal projects I still need to finish.*
> 
> Grabbed donut this morning, cheered myself up after an extreme delay and then the child of a client brought me baked goods. All in all an excellent day
> View attachment 5646372


Fresh pandan leaves infused in water is quite refreshing!


----------



## lill_canele

My husband made me breakfast today!

And baby had a great time out!


----------



## tlamdang08

My ideal waist but only in my shadow.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free food and deliveries!


^ so good


----------



## LilOshawott

Souzie said:


> Fresh pandan leaves infused in water is quite refreshing!


I love pandan! My mom used to make jello with fresh pandan extract




Also just had a pandan croissant yesterday


----------



## Souzie

LilOshawott said:


> I love pandan! My mom used to make jello with fresh pandan extract
> View attachment 5647139
> 
> View attachment 5647141
> 
> Also just had a pandan croissant yesterday
> View attachment 5647140


Mmmmm that looks so good! Reminds me of this layer cake my mom hasn't made in a long time. Must request it now.


----------



## meekybeeky

Baklava _


----------



## MandyJ22

Having my mom and twin brother in my life.They watched me go through so much growing up,one is verbal and physical abuse from my dad.Mom is glad she divorced him when I was 11 years old.They both support me as a fulltime crossdresser living a very happy life.Dad did not like seeing I was not like one of the boys,fully masculine.Married to a very supportive wife too,she sees me like any normal husband that likes to wear women's clothes


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## lill_canele

Weekend snacks!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Mmmmm that looks so good! Reminds me of this layer cake my mom hasn't made in a long time. Must request it now.
> 
> View attachment 5647259


A friend told me her mom used to make this.  It sounded like each layer needed to be steamed per time.  Very time consuming.  I told her I'll just go buy it..


----------



## cheremushki

Not my usual style of photo.  My coworker surprised me with a tupperware full of homebred cake.  Made Monday so much better, especially our last quarter tends to be bonkers.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> A friend told me her mom used to make this.  It sounded like each layer needed to be steamed per time.  Very time consuming.  I told her I'll just go buy it..


Yep, that's how it's made. They used to sell them at my local Asian grocery store but no more. 



cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5648681
> 
> 
> Not my usual style of photo.  My coworker surprised me with a tupperware full of homebred cake.  Made Monday so much better, especially our last quarter tends to be bonkers.


Hehe did you eat it with chopsticks?


----------



## Souzie

These after dinner 'mints'


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Yep, that's how it's made. They used to sell them at my local Asian grocery store but no more.
> 
> 
> Hehe did you eat it with chopsticks?


Of course! Chopstick for all occasions!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pinky rings from the old wedding rings


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> These after dinner 'mints'
> 
> View attachment 5649036


Saving turtles one chocolate at a time.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

DIYing Christmas decorations. I know people don't typically think about Christmas till after Thanksgiving but we already had ours so...


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> My ideal waist but only in my shadow.
> 
> View attachment 5647002


That's a good looking shadow!
And good to see you here again!


----------



## tlamdang08

Although no cloud for sunset today but I made my goal 11,000 steps a day. Yippee!!!
And then picked up a fruit that color made me smile and it’s smell so nice. Anyone knows about it please educate me. TFYI


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## mrs.JC

3-wick candles, and matching bath gel + body creams from Bath & Body Works.  I stock up once a year on Candle Day and the EOY sale.


----------



## Roxannek

My innocent looking but mischievous little Fig.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tlamdang08

11,000 every day from
Morning walk and sunset walk 
Stay fit stay strong


----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting Simpson donut among other things and visit to my fav nursery that had my moms wish plant for the price I know she’ll be ok with me buying (we saw it elsewhere and she passed because of the price).


----------



## lill_canele

Another day out with the baby~


----------



## Roxannek

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5651029
> View attachment 5651030


Oh my goodness! So beautiful!!


----------



## Roxannek

I just love their little feet. Olive had a hard day carrying her ball around in her mouth for 12 straight hours #BallObsessed


----------



## Roxannek

An amazing find on the beach a couple of days ago.  This is a “pink meanie” jellyfish. A rare find that we never see here. They eat moon jellies that are everywhere here on the gulf coast. It was humongous and still alive. A couple of waves later he went back out to sea.


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Getting Simpson donut among other things and visit to my fav nursery that had my moms wish plant for the price I know she’ll be ok with me buying (we saw it elsewhere and she passed because of the price).
> 
> View attachment 5651424


I just finished gluing strings on these to hang as ornaments and now I want mochi donuts!!


----------



## arnott

Today I found the Oak Tree planted by the Queen back with she was still a Princess visiting Vancouver in 1951!  Swipe to see a picture of her planting it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful sunset on the beach tot


----------



## Sunshine mama

We know deliveries are inevitable,  especially during the holidays, but this picture made me LOL!!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Picked up this little guy. Was eyeing the huge version of this (still am) but couldn’t resist this little fiddle.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful sunset on the beach tot
> 
> View attachment 5651602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651603


Love your pics and hope you have been enjoying your travels!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Late breakfast with a friend making french toast with Panettone dipped in homemade eggnog


----------



## cheremushki

Knitting Christmas gift in the sun.


----------



## Winiebean

my new bonsai


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5652009
> 
> 
> Knitting Christmas gift in the sun.


And you knit as well...a woman of many talents!!



Winiebean said:


> my new bonsai
> View attachment 5652076


Love the cat photobomb!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5652303


I love how the Monstera(?) is giving a visual interest!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5652009
> 
> 
> Knitting Christmas gift in the sun.


I can't knit, but this sunlight is so pretty!


----------



## Winiebean

Souzie said:


> Love the cat photobomb!


yes, she was very curious to check it out and wouldn’t leave it alone at first  it took forever to find a place in the house both high enough away from the cats and at a south facing window to get enough sun


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't knit, but this sunlight is so pretty!


I thought I couldn’t knit either after my first attempt but luckily I had someone be very patient with me and this is the result… looks very small (it is) but it’s huge for me.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how the Monstera(?) is giving a visual interest!


I am always impressed with TPF members knowledge. I love flowers but know nothing about them and it is great to learn the names. Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I thought I couldn’t knit either after my first attempt but luckily I had someone be very patient with me and this is the result… looks very small (it is) but it’s huge for me.
> 
> View attachment 5652532


Those are my favorite colors! Pink and yellow together!(I call them sunshine colors)


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I thought I couldn’t knit either after my first attempt but luckily I had someone be very patient with me and this is the result… looks very small (it is) but it’s huge for me.
> 
> View attachment 5652532


Good for you! When my daughter was in elementary school, one of the staff taught kids to knit during recess.


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> And you knit as well...a woman of many talents!!
> 
> 
> Love the cat photobomb!



Woman who wants to quit a day job and spend all day making things, many things.    
I JUST finished that one and have 6 more people to go   This is why it's smarter to knit year round.. 



Sunshine mama said:


> I can't knit, but this sunlight is so pretty!



Isn't it?  You should give it a try.  Very easy and gratifying to gift something handmade.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I thought I couldn’t knit either after my first attempt but luckily I had someone be very patient with me and this is the result… looks very small (it is) but it’s huge for me.
> 
> View attachment 5652532


Love your colour choice!
I learned from my mom and grandmother.  It was nice bonding opportunity.  I also youtube different stitches.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Good for you! When my daughter was in elementary school, one of the staff taught kids to knit during recess.


That’s so awesome.


cheremushki said:


> Love your colour choice!
> I learned from my mom and grandmother.  It was nice bonding opportunity.  I also youtube different stitches.


I love it, thank you!! Can’t wait to see result.  I’ve tried YouTube but do better with someone showing me irl.

Today was a good Monday.


----------



## Souzie

Some of my DIY Christmas ornaments...


----------



## chowlover2

i love these, you are very talented.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Some of my DIY Christmas ornaments...
> 
> View attachment 5653003


Very pretty!!
I really like the peppermint lollipops and the cotton candy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking coffee by the cozy fire.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking coffee by the cozy fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653457



Such a cute mug!


----------



## Christofle

Coming across this while going through items in storage.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve been munching this the entire week.


----------



## bunniesrule

ao3 fanfics


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Some of my DIY Christmas ornaments...
> 
> View attachment 5653003


Now I'll have to see the finished tree.


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Now I'll have to see the finished tree.


Soon, my friend. In the meantime, please enjoy some of my other Christmas decor.  








There's little ice cream cones hanging from it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute mug!


Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Soon, my friend. In the meantime, please enjoy some of my other Christmas decor.
> 
> View attachment 5654721
> 
> View attachment 5654736
> 
> View attachment 5654737
> 
> 
> There's little ice cream cones hanging from it.
> 
> View attachment 5654753


Your Christmas decorations are absolutely breathtaking! You are so talented!


----------



## Kevinaxx

*

*


----------



## Roxannek

I am trying to teach myself how to draw & paint, virtually..well using an art set app on my new ipad mini. So fun! I am getting better. I used to make stained glass and the older I got the more I couldn’t do it, because of the toxic fumes from soldering and inhaling glass all day. So this is a little artistic tension release anyway. I am getting a little bit better with every one I try. It is not really good for anything except for me, but so fun! It’s FRIDAY! Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## bklner2014

Roxannek said:


> I am trying to teach myself how to draw & paint, virtually..well using an art set app on my new ipad mini. So fun! I am getting better. I used to make stained glass and the older I got the more I couldn’t do it, because of the toxic fumes from soldering and inhaling glass all day. So this is a little artistic tension release anyway. I am getting a little bit better with every one I try. It is not really good for anything except for me, but so fun! It’s FRIDAY! Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 5655661


Wow, this is impressive! I took away lightness and the gracefulness of your dog, and the color blending looks so expert.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> Your Christmas decorations are absolutely breathtaking! You are so talented!


Oh thank you, that was kind of you to say!


----------



## Souzie

Some more Christmas stuff.  My hall tree ledge...


----------



## Roxannek

bklner2014 said:


> Wow, this is impressive! I took away lightness and the gracefulness of your dog, and the color blending looks so expert.


Oh you are so nice, thank you


----------



## Christofle

First pen purchase in over a decade and I couldn’t be any happier. I attached a writing sample of the stub nib that I chose (back ordered and hopefully arriving soon).


----------



## JenJBS

This little cutie at one of the stores in my favorite shopping area. She hears someone approaching the door she hurries over to greet them. Adorable little Welcome Waggin'.


----------



## whateve

Souzie said:


> Some more Christmas stuff.  My hall tree ledge...
> 
> View attachment 5655970
> 
> View attachment 5655971


That's adorable!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

The magical first snow of the season and capturing this moment where a toy he’s holding looks like a middle finger.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5656726
> View attachment 5656727


----------



## Kevinaxx

This was so soft


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5656771



The great TPF bird tag.


----------



## Souzie

@Hanna Wilson @Christofle @cheremushki Yay for birds!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5656924
> 
> View attachment 5656925


I can never get tired of this view


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5656924
> 
> View attachment 5656925


I used to take classes at Fort Mason.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5658444



Precious!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Precious!


Thank you! It is my friend’s cat!


----------



## Kevinaxx

^my ability to keep them alive thus far with no green thumbs.


----------



## Souzie

@cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.   








My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> @cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5658927
> 
> View attachment 5658928
> 
> View attachment 5658930
> 
> 
> My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.
> View attachment 5658931


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lill_canele




----------



## CoachCruiser

Souzie said:


> @cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5658927
> 
> View attachment 5658928
> 
> View attachment 5658930
> 
> 
> My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.
> View attachment 5658931


Wow! That is truly a gorgeous work of art!


----------



## chowlover2

Souzie said:


> @cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5658927
> 
> View attachment 5658928
> 
> View attachment 5658930
> 
> 
> My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.
> View attachment 5658931


A candy tree, I love it! It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finding that pint of ice cream you thought you finished/forgot about in the back of your freezer when cleaning out to make room for leftovers.


----------



## lill_canele

Sunbathing baby~


----------



## Roxannek

Souzie said:


> @cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5658927
> 
> View attachment 5658928
> 
> View attachment 5658930
> 
> 
> My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.
> View attachment 5658931


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Souzie

chowlover2 said:


> A candy tree, I love it! It is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you, I had a lot of fun putting everything together.


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> @cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5658927
> 
> View attachment 5658928
> 
> View attachment 5658930
> 
> 
> My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.
> View attachment 5658931


Gorgeous, I love it!
I hope you make hubby take down the ornaments though.   Putting it on is always more fun!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## lill_canele

My mother’s homemade sponge cake with my in-laws (we don’t like frosting) and my dog begging.


----------



## Kevinaxx

grateful for the family I have, spending time with them (esp the elders and the baby of the family @ 2, too cute). was rocky growing up but as adults we grew up and mended fences.

and it’s small business Saturday.

happy I can order online and still support small businesses while being w/B.


----------



## Roxannek

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5659847


Oh my goodness, those are beautiful and I bet they smell so good!


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> My mother’s homemade sponge cake with my in-laws (we don’t like frosting) and my dog begging.
> View attachment 5659851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659849


That looks delicious. My mom always made me a cake like that for my birthday.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I have an ice cream shop bonanza in my freezer right now.

Jeni's                                Brown Butter Almond Brittle
Jeni's                                Blackout Chocolate Cake
Graeter's                           Black Cherry
Graeter's                           Black Raspberry
Marco's                             Ginger Dreamsicle
McConnells                        Vanilla Bean

It's crazy good!


----------



## Souzie

Cozy slippers.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Roxannek said:


> Oh my goodness, those are beautiful and I bet they smell so good!


Yes, they do!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Roxannek

Hubby just told me to get ready because we are going to Las Vegas next week LOVE Las Vegas! He also told me to be home Wednesday to sign for a new watch he just got me so I look snazzy on the trip


----------



## hers4eva

Souzie said:


> @cheremushki Behold this year's Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 5658927
> 
> View attachment 5658928
> 
> View attachment 5658930
> 
> 
> My favorite ornaments are the gingerbread houses...they light up.
> View attachment 5658931


Absolutely stunningly deliciously pink and yummy    Do you take orders?


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m happy someone is finding these type of deals.

Hopefully I find one in the future in similar manner…


----------



## chowlover2

Facebook Marketplace is the best spot to find deals on furniture! I love your find.


----------



## Kevinaxx

chowlover2 said:


> Facebook Marketplace is the best spot to find deals on furniture! I love your find.


I need to start using Facebook for this, that wasn’t my find but it’s really motivating me to reactivate my account (as much as I don’t like zucker and meta).


----------



## HAZE MAT

The small things in life... alas for me just texting and spending time with my g/f is the best meaningful thing I can garner up


----------



## Souzie

hers4eva said:


> Absolutely stunningly deliciously pink and yummy    Do you take orders?


Yes. Over here on this stretch of TPF, we barter with bird feathers and food for services rendered.  @cheremushki @Christofle

Are you able to make any good desserts?


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> Yes. Over here on this stretch of TPF, we barter with bird feathers and food for services rendered.  @cheremushki @Christofle
> 
> Are you able to make any good desserts?


A variety of macarons will be up for offer.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Crazy (running around) morning = donut run to make up for the calories burnt.

Shout out to the lady who gave us the free donut holes


----------



## JVSXOXO

A much needed night out with friends with amazing food and drinks!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> A variety of macarons will be up for offer.


Deal. When would you like me to decorate your tree? I can be in MTL in 6 hours.


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> Deal. When would you like me to decorate your tree? I can be in MTL in 6 hours.


It has to be cat proof. Good luck!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> It has to be cat proof. Good luck!


Haha ohhhhhh Luna...perhaps an upside down tree might work.


----------



## tlamdang08

Am so happy with the lips tattooed. No hurting no swollen


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx

The size (and color!) of the leaves on my new fiddle plant   .


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Deal. When would you like me to decorate your tree? I can be in MTL in 6 hours.


How long to Vancouver + snow storm?
Must be husband proof tree


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> How long to Vancouver + snow storm?
> Must be husband proof tree


It doesn't get any more husband proof than this...




I really like that and am thinking of doing it one year. But not next year...I already have my theme and already started buying ornaments. Yeah, I'm crazy about Christmas.


----------



## Winiebean

when your italy dishes show up and you get a quick peek before husband takes them and hides them for christmas


----------



## Christofle

Receiving a video progress update


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Receiving a video progress update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662774
> View attachment 5662775
> View attachment 5662778


Hardly qualifies as "small"


----------



## Roxannek

Roxannek said:


> Hubby just told me to get ready because we are going to Las Vegas next week LOVE Las Vegas! He also told me to be home Wednesday to sign for a new watch he just got me so I look snazzy on the trip



I got my watch! It is one I have had my eye on for years and it isn’t made anymore. I love my Tag Heuer watches and have had regrets on not getting this one since I passed on it a few years ago. Now I am ready to take on Vegas


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> I got my watch! It is one I have had my eye on for years and it isn’t made anymore. I love my Tag Heuer watches and have had regrets on not getting this one since I passed on it a few years ago. Now I am ready to take on Vegas
> View attachment 5662866


Gorgeous ❤️
Enjoy Sin City!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lego peeps are the best.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Lego peeps are the best.
> View attachment 5663021


They work for LEGO, the vibe must be immaculate.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mens' shoes can be so pretty.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Free shots cos the colleague is a local


----------



## chowlover2

Winiebean said:


> when your italy dishes show up and you get a quick peek before husband takes them and hides them for christmas
> View attachment 5662749


He's a keeper! So lovely, the lemons remind me of Amalfi.


----------



## Winiebean

chowlover2 said:


> He's a keeper! So lovely, the lemons remind me of Amalfi.


Thank you! Yes, that’s where they’re from. We visited there a few months ago. I bought a few small ceramics because I travel light, but no way would a full set have worked. Luckily the shop we visited in Positano has a website and ships internationally.


----------



## Christofle

First coat of paint! Can’t wait to see how the painting progresses over the coming days.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> First coat of paint! Can’t wait to see how the painting progresses over the coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663342
> View attachment 5663341


Stunning! It’s amazing to see the progress! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> First coat of paint! Can’t wait to see how the painting progresses over the coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663342
> View attachment 5663341


The detailing is *chef’s kiss*


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> The detailing is *chef’s kiss*


Here’s the inspiration!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Stunning! It’s amazing to see the progress! I am so happy for you!


Thanks  It’s turning out really nicely so far hehe.


----------



## Souzie

Happy weekend!!


----------



## lill_canele

My husband asked me if I wanted tea and I said sure. I turn around to see he’s set out my Hermes cup and saucer.   Yep, definitely knows what I want.


----------



## chowlover2

lill_canele said:


> My husband asked me if I wanted tea and I said sure. I turn around to see he’s set out my Hermes cup and saucer.   Yep, definitely knows what I want.
> 
> View attachment 5663751


Another husband who is a keeper! I love it when men do things like that.


----------



## Mrs.JWT




----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> Happy weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 5663646


Precious.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Incoming mail. 

I can only surmise this set was one slated for stores (the sticker).


----------



## JenJBS

Souzie said:


> Happy weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 5663646



Awwww!   Such a sweet pic!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## lill_canele

Another successful day out with the baby~ (except for the croissant for him, I only gave him a few crumbs )


----------



## Souzie

Pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## whateve

hot chocolate


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Hot chocolate on a cold evening!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I love the holidays, time with love ones and good friends.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Mrs.JWT




----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5665934
> 
> 
> I love the holidays, time with love ones and good friends.


Hey, you can't post that and not show us what you ate.


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5666000



Pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Turning my Kate Spade Valentines Day novelty bag into a Christmas decoration.


----------



## Souzie

JenJBS said:


> Turning my Kate Spade Valentines Day novelty bag into a Christmas decoration.
> 
> View attachment 5666449


How cute is that?!!


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> Turning my Kate Spade Valentines Day novelty bag into a Christmas decoration.
> 
> View attachment 5666449


I love that Jen!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> Hey, you can't post that and not show us what you ate.


We had Mediterranean, ordered tons of appetizers like steak skewers, coquettes, Moroccan cigars, spicy wontons, yam, brussel sprouts, etc. it was really nice and I just snuck in a pic of my drink because I really liked it as well (had vodka tito, with French elderflower, pressed grapefruit and lemon).


----------



## JenJBS

Souzie said:


> How cute is that?!!


Thank you! 




chowlover2 said:


> I love that Jen!


Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Pretty!


Thank you  My best friend's 6-year old daughter made it


----------



## mzbaglady1

Holiday decorations.


----------



## Souzie

Drinking a hot cup of chai and writing Christmas cards.


----------



## Roxannek

3.5 quarts of homegrown bananas for the freezer and 10 left to eat! They are so good and sweet!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Candy. Picked up a pound (slowly finishing up, all the big gummy sharks gone).


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JVSXOXO

Some much needed me time after caring for and entertaining my toddler for a full week as he recovered from covid and quarantined at home.


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Christmas colors


----------



## mzbaglady1

Rockefeller center Christmas tree and surrounding area decorations.


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5668748


Wonderful! Where did you see it? I saw it in Boston last week


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5668748


Please disregard my previous post, you saw it in Virginia. I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Winiebean

Hanna Wilson said:


> Please disregard my previous post, you saw it in Virginia. I hope you enjoyed it.


Nice! I’ve been to Boston once. spent a few days there with a friend from college before a flight to Paris. loved it. she took me to quincy market and we even ventured out the cape, it was really fun.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I could it buckets of the Yorkshire pudding and they gave us a whole plate full.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5668963
> 
> 
> I could it buckets of the Yorkshire pudding and they gave us a whole plate full.


You eat there a lot! I'm jealous.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> You eat there a lot! I'm jealous.


I eat there a lot more during the holidays!  Just the season. (It’s really nice area and reasonably priced vs Alexander which was also this week but not a repeat as it was 5x more).

And I love to eat with people. It’s a good way to connect even when language is a barrier.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I eat there a lot more during the holidays!  Just the season. (It’s really nice area and reasonably priced vs Alexander which was also this week but not a repeat as it was 5x more).
> 
> And I love to eat with people. It’s a good way to connect even when language is a barrier.


Is there anyplace to park nearby?


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Is there anyplace to park nearby?


 No, they valet. We park street park so maybe that counts?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Waking up to morning cuddles and perfect, fluffy snowflakes coming down.


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Chocolate ornaments


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> Wonderful! Where did you see it? I saw it in Boston last week
> View attachment 5668916





Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5668748


We go in two weeks.


----------



## Kevinaxx

*

*




No rain so we were able to get breakfast at plow (lemon ricotta iykyk) and then topped off with craftsman&wolves.

Picked up pastries for family:


----------



## Souzie

Keto tiramisu with mascarpone and cream cheese filling. It's not pretty as it's my first time making it but man, it was sooooo good so that made me happy. My DH who normally doesn't like to eat sweets even had some.


----------



## Roxannek

Ate dinner at Vanderpump á Paris in Las Vegas. Such a cool place. This is charcuterie in a birdcage.


----------



## Chaton

Christofle said:


> Nope  They are a pain to maintain / clean unlike DeLonghi ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633955


Can you tell me what you mean by these being easier to clean than the Jura (since essentially all you have to do is push the button and it cleans itself)?  Grant it all the supplies you have to purchase for the cleaning can be costly.

I have had my Jura for years and absolutely love it.  Only thing I didn't love was when I was tired one morning and accidentally place water in my coffee bean section and had to get it repaired for $400 by Jura - ouch!


----------



## Christofle

Chaton said:


> Can you tell me what you mean by these being easier to clean than the Jura (since essentially all you have to do is push the button and it cleans itself)?  Grant it all the supplies you have to purchase for the cleaning can be costly.
> 
> I have had my Jura for years and absolutely love it.  Only thing I didn't love was when I was tired one morning and accidentally place water in my coffee bean section and had to get it repaired for $400 by Jura - ouch!


I want to be able to take it all apart and clean the parts thoroughly. Especially the grinder with a toothbrush.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> We go in two weeks.


Fantastic  What are your plans? What will you do, where will you go?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> We go in two weeks.


You must have meant that you will be going to see the Nutcracker in two weeks, not that you will be going to Boston. Silly me  The Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts is such a nice venue, I saw the Flying Dutchman there few weeks ago. Enjoy the ballet, I am sure it will be a great production.


----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> You must have meant that you will be going to see the Nutcracker in two weeks, not that you will be going to Boston. Silly me  The Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts is such a nice venue, I saw the Flying Dutchman there few weeks ago. Enjoy the ballet, I am sure it will be a great production.


Correct!


----------



## luckylove

Snuggles from my puppy!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

Getting cards in the mail.


----------



## Mimmy

This bromeliad that flowers once a year.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

Having the first part of a commission completed… even if it is just the dust bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My friend's mother is visiting & she just happens to be a divine cook.
Yesterday's lesson was baking biscotti the old fashioned way. Delicious!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Having the first part of a commission completed… even if it is just the dust bag.
> View attachment 5671447
> View attachment 5671448


I would use that as a purse.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Souzie said:


> I would use that as a purse.


I would too! It looks gorgeous enough to be it’s own.


----------



## JenJBS

Me three! 



Souzie said:


> I would use that as a purse.





Kevinaxx said:


> I would too! It looks gorgeous enough to be it’s own.


----------



## skyqueen

The GIANTS have arrived on Cape Cod for Christmas. Artist Michael Magyar makes HUGE custom lighted structures for police/fire departments, stores, churches, libraries, restaurants, homeowners, etc. Only found in the OKH/historic district/6A on the North Side. Just an amazing sight!








						Giants — The Glass Studio on Cape Cod
					

Michael Magyar creates giant lighted sculptures which are on display during the holiday season mainly along Route 6A in Sandwich and a few other towns on Cape Cod such as Dennis. Over two dozen have been made; more are being added annually. Contact him if interested. Photos by Dave Doolittle, Sandwi




					www.capecodglass.net
				




West Barnstable Fire Department



My neighbor...who's Scottish and plays the bagpipes. Over 12 feet tall!


----------



## chowlover2

This pic always makes me smile. I lost Beau during Covid. He was 120 lbs, my biggest Chow yet. He lived to be 12 1/2, a great age for a dog that size. The only Chow of the 8 I have had that would put up with the antlers. I miss my big boy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Blackberry cream cheese brioche bread. I LOVE the holidays.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Found one for a very reasonable price from a local small business vs reasonable price from online small business I was gonna order from, also saved myself the shipping fee.


----------



## Souzie

Chai latte and my milk frother.


----------



## lill_canele

Holiday setup for a holiday party at the house.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cheremushki

Watching snow from inside while drinking hot chocolate coffee.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brought to my local women's shelter, salad, meatballs, baked lasagna & baked ziti,
brownies, apple pie, cupcakes.. Smiles abound


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## Souzie

lill_canele said:


> Holiday setup for a holiday party at the house.
> 
> View attachment 5673384


LOL at this pic. 



Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5673571


Does your cat like water like @Christofle's Luna?


----------



## cheremushki

Told hubby to go pick ornaments.
He chose it based on how they were very "me".


----------



## Kevinaxx

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5673571


So adorable the pair! 

Lazy Sunday and freshly made bed = happiness.

And

This gigantic grapefruit candle. 




ETA, made a target run and found this cute cup to use for plant for $.50


----------



## lill_canele

This isn’t a small thing but a bit of a life update haha.

Meet baby #2! We adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug. I’ll be a little less active on TPF.


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> This isn’t a small thing but a bit of a life update haha.
> 
> Meet baby #2! We adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug. I’ll be a little less active on TPF.
> 
> View attachment 5674008


I love him! 

No tongue?


----------



## lill_canele

skyqueen said:


> I love him! No tongue?


Thank you! He’s actually a she! (Funny because I always thought I would only have boy dogs haha)

I’m afraid not. But she has the more adorable curly tail!


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Thank you! He’s actually a she! (Funny because I always thought I would only have boy dogs haha)
> 
> I’m afraid not. But she has the more adorable curly tail!


Probably better to introduce a female...so you-know-who won't be jealous!


----------



## JenJBS

lill_canele said:


> This isn’t a small thing but a bit of a life update haha.
> 
> Meet baby #2! We adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug. I’ll be a little less active on TPF.
> 
> View attachment 5674008



Awwww! Cute!


----------



## Winiebean

Souzie said:


> Does your cat like water like @Christofle's Luna?


Neither of them do, but they always test the limits


----------



## lill_canele

She’s adjusting so well!


----------



## cheremushki

lill_canele said:


> This isn’t a small thing but a bit of a life update haha.
> 
> Meet baby #2! We adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug. I’ll be a little less active on TPF.
> 
> View attachment 5674008


Congratulations!  She's adorable!
How's the original baby taking the news?


----------



## skyqueen

cheremushki said:


> Congratulations!  She's adorable!
> How's the original baby taking the news?


LOL! That's what I wondered, too!


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> Congratulations!  She's adorable!
> How's the original baby taking the news?





skyqueen said:


> LOL! That's what I wondered, too!



Haha, he was mostly indifferent when they first met each other. They gave each other a good sniff but she was more curious about him.
And then he got a little jealous when I would sit next to her crate as we did the crate training and so he sat next to us. But he started getting curious and would occasionally go up to the crate to check her out. He did become a little needy haha, but he's always been a little clingy.

I think he really showed it when she sat in my lap and they he tried to sit in my lap whenever she left.   

And I wish I could carry both of them at the same time, but I can't. He's 22 pounds and she's 12 pounds. 

He has sort of a pushover personality though. She takes all his toys and took his bed. He just accepted it. 







As a playmate, he really wants to play with her. But we've got a few more days to go before she's fully healed from her spay. So he'll have to wait a little longer. 
He does find her whining annoying though lol. When they're both in their crates, she whines from time to time and he looks at her likes she's a weirdo. 
It may take a bit of time but I think they'll warm up to each other. 


Side note: We've knows he's generally quite good with other dogs, even when they are smaller than him. One of our friends is a breeder and she would bring over her teacup maltese and toy maltipoo puppies from time to time. He was always very gentle with them.  He's just more of a people person in general.


----------



## Mrs.JWT

My fortune from a few days ago but hubby said nothing is coming




then this show up


----------



## Kevinaxx

My new fluffy slippers that came in.


----------



## lill_canele

Kevinaxx said:


> My new fluffy slippers that came in.
> View attachment 5675216


I got a pair of fluffy slippers too! I wasn't sure if I really needed them but they make my feet feel so nice in the winter!


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> I got a pair of fluffy slippers too! I wasn't sure if I really needed them but they make my feet feel so nice in the winter!


I got some too! I love fluffy slippers. I wear them all year round so I stock up on them.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Holiday lights


----------



## Souzie




----------



## Mrs.JWT

strawberry jam cookies - first time making and they were delish!


----------



## chowlover2

I love thumbprint cookies!


----------



## haute okole

I am wrapping my Cousin’s gift and it gave me a giggle.  I got her a little
Diamond stacking ring, but the BEST part was the custom made OREO cookies with her favorite BTS member on it.  I can’t wait to see her face!  Go ARMY!  Hi @Senbei!  Happy Holidays.


----------



## Senbei

haute okole said:


> I am wrapping my Cousin’s gift and it gave me a giggle.  I got her a little
> Diamond stacking ring, but the BEST part was the custom made OREO cookies with her favorite BTS member on it.  I can’t wait to see her face!  Go ARMY!  Hi @Senbei!  Happy Holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5676056



So many dirty jokes I could mention but won’t here. Haha. Hello to you too and happy holidays! Hope you have a wonderful one. Borahae!


----------



## Kevinaxx

When work doesn’t really feel like work and you’re having fun.

I love that clients feel comfortable enough w/me that they can poke fun @ me and me w/them but more importantly that I can tell them when they should be doing x vs y and we can have healthy adult discussions etc.

The email client sent me calling me out in a joking way just put the biggest smile to my face and during the meeting today, when he shared photos of his child performing the nutcracker, I realize I’m exactly where I should be.

Holiday cards/gifts are nice too but I’ll take the relationship over goods any day.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> View attachment 5675638


How was it?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Hanna Wilson said:


> How was it?


Great, I think we will make this a Christmas tradition every year!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Souzie said:


> Great, I think we will make this a Christmas tradition every year!


Wonderful, I think you definitely should. It is such a beautiful performance.


----------



## Christofle

Writing session with four legged body heater.


----------



## 880

A bag of caramelized sugar palmier from Breads Bakery
They are much cuter and crispier than the link below  



And the five minute, one bowl recipe for infinitely adaptable blondies from Smitten Kitchen (Doubled recipe. Browned butter variation with two cups of mix ins: candied peanuts, dark and and white choc chips) 









						blondies, infinitely adaptable
					

My favorite blondies are quick, one-bowl, and infinitely adaptable with whatever add-ins you can dream up:




					smittenkitchen.com


----------



## hers4eva

The beginning of this month my Shih Tzu Boy turned EIGHT years old.  
He is small, twelve pounds and boy does he make me so HAPPY 
I guess he qualifies being on this thread  = "Small things that make you happy!"

*We both are wishing you ALL a very Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Volvomom

Love Of My Life said:


> Brought to my local women's shelter, salad, meatballs, baked lasagna & baked ziti,
> brownies, apple pie, cupcakes.. Smiles abound


That is so awesome!!!!!!!!   I love things like this - god bless


----------



## Volvomom

Hmmm...my favorite things
Being home with family on a cold day
Sitting by the Christmas tree
Baking cookies
Ordering take out dinner tonight 
Excited for giving others gifts
Long weekend, no work
Counting my blessings
Watching Christmas movies


----------



## skyqueen

My power went out! Thankful for my generator, especially since it’s 23 degrees out!!!


----------



## Mimmy

These small batch chocolates that made it from Arizona to Florida in perfect condition in part due to the unusually cold weather in both states.


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Some of my favorites .... 

spending time with my family 
cold weather 
christmas tree and lights 
christmas eve dinner


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Writing session with four legged body heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676435


I find the four legged body heater can sometimes get too hot...


----------



## Christofle

Souzie said:


> I find the four legged body heater can sometimes get too hot...


And too heavy


----------



## Christofle

They sit on your legs till they go numb to remind you that you have nowhere to run or hide.


----------



## whateve

After a lot of physical labor, DH and I finally got our 150 pound tortoise back into his heated house. He made an error in judgment and decided to spend last night out in the cold - it was in the 30s!

Here is a picture of him taken about 3 years ago. He's even bigger now.


----------



## bklner2014

whateve said:


> After a lot of physical labor, DH and I finally got our 150 pound tortoise back into his heated house. He made an error in judgment and decided to spend last night out in the cold - it was in the 30s!
> 
> Here is a picture of him taken about 3 years ago. He's even bigger now.
> 
> View attachment 5677037


That's an amazing pet to have! What's it like to have such a large tortoise, and do you ever get to "play" with it?


----------



## whateve

bklner2014 said:


> That's an amazing pet to have! What's it like to have such a large tortoise, and do you ever get to "play" with it?


Thanks! I love having him. I never get tired of looking at him. It's like having my very own dinosaur. You can't play with tortoises like you can with dogs and cats but you can interact with them. He doesn't need attention in order to thrive. He likes having his head rubbed and he will usually come when I call. He is naturally curious so if you are doing something, he will come over to investigate. I feed him treats. During the summer, I spray him with the hose.


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> My power went out! Thankful for my generator, especially since it’s 23 degrees out!!!


Stay safe and warm!! It’s crazy cold this season. 



I loveeeeeeee. And the folks who gift it


----------



## bklner2014

whateve said:


> Thanks! I love having him. I never get tired of looking at him. It's like having my very own dinosaur. You can't play with tortoises like you can with dogs and cats but you can interact with them. He doesn't need attention in order to thrive. He likes having his head rubbed and he will usually come when I call. He is naturally curious so if you are doing something, he will come over to investigate. I feed him treats. During the summer, I spray him with the hose.


Thank you for the info, he sounds like an adorable pet to have! What is his name, and how old is he? I have not seen many large tortoises IRL, but they are fascinating and even more so with your description of his friendly and curious nature.


----------



## whateve

bklner2014 said:


> Thank you for the info, he sounds like an adorable pet to have! What is his name, and how old is he? I have not seen many large tortoises IRL, but they are fascinating and even more so with your description of his friendly and curious nature.


His name is Charlie. I got him when he was a baby in 1999, so he's 23 years old.

Here is a picture of him as a baby in a Playmobil castle.

View attachment charlie 001.jpg


----------



## bklner2014

whateve said:


> His name is Charlie. I got him when he was a baby in 1999, so he's 23 years old.
> 
> Here is a picture of him as a baby in a Playmobil castle.
> 
> View attachment 5677067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677068


That's amazing! Charlie has a beautiful shell. It must be so rewarding to see him grow so much over all these years.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Mrs.JWT




----------



## cheremushki

skyqueen said:


> My power went out! Thankful for my generator, especially since it’s 23 degrees out!!!


23 is quite warm?


----------



## cheremushki

This year's Christmas dessert.  Cherry pie!
Now I'm done cooking!  
@Souzie , @Christofle, @arnott hope you guys are all staying warm and safe in home.  Canada wide storm since yesterday!

Merry Christmas everyone in TPF, especially everyone in this board!


----------



## whateve

cheremushki said:


> 23 is quite warm?


probably 23F, which is below freezing. I think it is equivalent to -5C.


----------

